# What % Of Blacks Will Vote in 2018?



## sealybobo

Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.  

How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.


----------



## MarcATL

This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.


We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.

Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block

If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.


Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
Click to expand...

Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
Click to expand...

it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.

If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.

Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.

Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?

Don't vote don't matter.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
Click to expand...

i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.
Click to expand...

Try voting every 2 years for the next ten years then tell me voting doesn't matter. Until then you're just making excuses and trapped in victimhood.

So you don't vote?


----------



## jwoodie

Thas' right, just keep votin' for Democrats.  They will give you a pat on the head and not much else.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
Click to expand...

I see what you are saying.  But I also think they ignore the black community because they don't vote.  

This election we need black people more than ever.  

And I still believe you guys rewarded the GOP when you didn't show up in 2010.  The GOP obstructed Obama and what did people do?  They said, "ah why bother" and they didn't show up in 2010.  So the GOP got REWARDED for obstructing Obama.  You not only punished the Democrats you rewarded the GOP.  

In 2008 over 70% of blacks voted.  

Exit Polls Show Lower Turnout Amongst Black Voters

In 2010 you had very low voter turn out.  Now, why don't you do what you always do and blame white people for why your people didn't show up to vote.


----------



## jwoodie

sealybobo said:


> This election *we* need black people more than ever.



Who is "we?"


----------



## hadit

jwoodie said:


> Thas' right, just keep votin' for Democrats.  They will give you a pat on the head and not much else.


That is the correct motorcycle.  democrats know they are guaranteed most of the black vote no matter what, so they're free to make the right soothing noises, then turn around and be as racist as they wanna be, knowing that they'll be excused.

You know, y'all have been voting democrat for decades now, and what has it gotten you?  Why not try something different?  At the very least, democrats will have to pay attention instead of just pretending to.


----------



## sealybobo

jwoodie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This election *we* need black people more than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "we?"
Click to expand...

Liberals, progressives & democrats.  We need POOR black people to show up.


----------



## sealybobo

We need poor black flint residents to show up and vote democratic. Otherwise they're saying they don't care GOP gov Rick Snyder poisoned their children with lead.

Or are you telling me black lives matter are gonna protest but not vote?

We need to see a bigger turnout than 2008 but lots of them only voted for a black man. They did not show up in 2010 or 2014.

Because of this fact I believe Black people only have themselves to blame. They know how to vote. To not vote proves the race is lazy. Prove me wrong blacks!


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try voting every 2 years for the next ten years then tell me voting doesn't matter. Until then you're just making excuses and trapped in victimhood.
> 
> So you don't vote?
Click to expand...

I vote from an Independent platform.  Like I said Black people registering Democrat is just telling white politicians they are a guaranteed vote for the Dem party. There is no incentive to do anything for Blacks. We know this because of history.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you are saying.  But I also think they ignore the black community because they don't vote.
> 
> This election we need black people more than ever.
> 
> And I still believe you guys rewarded the GOP when you didn't show up in 2010.  The GOP obstructed Obama and what did people do?  They said, "ah why bother" and they didn't show up in 2010.  So the GOP got REWARDED for obstructing Obama.  You not only punished the Democrats you rewarded the GOP.
> 
> In 2008 over 70% of blacks voted.
> 
> Exit Polls Show Lower Turnout Amongst Black Voters
> 
> In 2010 you had very low voter turn out.  Now, why don't you do what you always do and blame white people for why your people didn't show up to vote.
Click to expand...

I never blamed white people for why Blacks didnt show up and vote. I said white inaction is the reason (which is not the same as an excuse) that Black people are apethetic about voting for white politicians. You want Black people to vote for white politicians in an off year then they better be giving us results and not more lip service.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> 
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try voting every 2 years for the next ten years then tell me voting doesn't matter. Until then you're just making excuses and trapped in victimhood.
> 
> So you don't vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I vote from an Independent platform.  Like I said Black people registering Democrat is just telling white politicians they are a guaranteed vote for the Dem party. There is no incentive to do anything for Blacks. We know this because of history.
Click to expand...

But other blacks don't vote like you do. They just don't vote. You can say its because it doesn't matter but that's lazy and ignorant.

And I'll bet down the ballot you're voting for Democrats not Republicans. For example your state Rep. Do you vote for the dem or Republican? Who do you vote for governor and senator? Is there always a 3rd option and do you always choose it?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you are saying.  But I also think they ignore the black community because they don't vote.
> 
> This election we need black people more than ever.
> 
> And I still believe you guys rewarded the GOP when you didn't show up in 2010.  The GOP obstructed Obama and what did people do?  They said, "ah why bother" and they didn't show up in 2010.  So the GOP got REWARDED for obstructing Obama.  You not only punished the Democrats you rewarded the GOP.
> 
> In 2008 over 70% of blacks voted.
> 
> Exit Polls Show Lower Turnout Amongst Black Voters
> 
> In 2010 you had very low voter turn out.  Now, why don't you do what you always do and blame white people for why your people didn't show up to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never blamed white people for why Blacks didnt show up and vote. I said white inaction is the reason (which is not the same as an excuse) that Black people are apethetic about voting for white politicians. You want Black people to vote for white politicians in an off year then they better be giving us results and not more lip service.
Click to expand...

But you all saw John boehner and Mitch McConnell obstruct Obama from day one and you rewarded the GOP for it by staying home in 2010. It's your fault!!!

And you aren't being honest. Because if blacks were so disappointed that they didn't vote in 2010, why did they show back up again in 2012?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you are saying.  But I also think they ignore the black community because they don't vote.
> 
> This election we need black people more than ever.
> 
> And I still believe you guys rewarded the GOP when you didn't show up in 2010.  The GOP obstructed Obama and what did people do?  They said, "ah why bother" and they didn't show up in 2010.  So the GOP got REWARDED for obstructing Obama.  You not only punished the Democrats you rewarded the GOP.
> 
> In 2008 over 70% of blacks voted.
> 
> Exit Polls Show Lower Turnout Amongst Black Voters
> 
> In 2010 you had very low voter turn out.  Now, why don't you do what you always do and blame white people for why your people didn't show up to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never blamed white people for why Blacks didnt show up and vote. I said white inaction is the reason (which is not the same as an excuse) that Black people are apethetic about voting for white politicians. You want Black people to vote for white politicians in an off year then they better be giving us results and not more lip service.
Click to expand...

At least I'm trying to get your people to vote. Republicans don't want your people to vote. It's unbelievable how blatant they are with their unconstitutional voting restriction laws. 

And on top of all that they'll literally make blacks wait an hour to vote but whites 20 minutes.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> 
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try voting every 2 years for the next ten years then tell me voting doesn't matter. Until then you're just making excuses and trapped in victimhood.
> 
> So you don't vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I vote from an Independent platform.  Like I said Black people registering Democrat is just telling white politicians they are a guaranteed vote for the Dem party. There is no incentive to do anything for Blacks. We know this because of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But other blacks don't vote like you do. They just don't vote. You can say its because it doesn't matter but that's lazy and ignorant.
> 
> And I'll bet down the ballot you're voting for Democrats not Republicans. For example your state Rep. Do you vote for the dem or Republican? Who do you vote for governor and senator? Is there always a 3rd option and do you always choose it?
Click to expand...

I already told you the reasons they dont vote. White people talk too much and never do anything concrete. it shouldnt take someone voting for you to do what you promised.  That just tells me you are passively racist at best..


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you are saying.  But I also think they ignore the black community because they don't vote.
> 
> This election we need black people more than ever.
> 
> And I still believe you guys rewarded the GOP when you didn't show up in 2010.  The GOP obstructed Obama and what did people do?  They said, "ah why bother" and they didn't show up in 2010.  So the GOP got REWARDED for obstructing Obama.  You not only punished the Democrats you rewarded the GOP.
> 
> In 2008 over 70% of blacks voted.
> 
> Exit Polls Show Lower Turnout Amongst Black Voters
> 
> In 2010 you had very low voter turn out.  Now, why don't you do what you always do and blame white people for why your people didn't show up to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never blamed white people for why Blacks didnt show up and vote. I said white inaction is the reason (which is not the same as an excuse) that Black people are apethetic about voting for white politicians. You want Black people to vote for white politicians in an off year then they better be giving us results and not more lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you all saw John boehner and Mitch McConnell obstruct Obama from day one and you rewarded the GOP for it by staying home in 2010. It's your fault!!!
> 
> And you aren't being honest. Because if blacks were so disappointed that they didn't vote in 2010, why did they show back up again in 2012?
Click to expand...

They showed back up because Obama was up for reelection and he isnt white.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you are saying.  But I also think they ignore the black community because they don't vote.
> 
> This election we need black people more than ever.
> 
> And I still believe you guys rewarded the GOP when you didn't show up in 2010.  The GOP obstructed Obama and what did people do?  They said, "ah why bother" and they didn't show up in 2010.  So the GOP got REWARDED for obstructing Obama.  You not only punished the Democrats you rewarded the GOP.
> 
> In 2008 over 70% of blacks voted.
> 
> Exit Polls Show Lower Turnout Amongst Black Voters
> 
> In 2010 you had very low voter turn out.  Now, why don't you do what you always do and blame white people for why your people didn't show up to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never blamed white people for why Blacks didnt show up and vote. I said white inaction is the reason (which is not the same as an excuse) that Black people are apethetic about voting for white politicians. You want Black people to vote for white politicians in an off year then they better be giving us results and not more lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I'm trying to get your people to vote. Republicans don't want your people to vote. It's unbelievable how blatant they are with their unconstitutional voting restriction laws.
> 
> And on top of all that they'll literally make blacks wait an hour to vote but whites 20 minutes.
Click to expand...

Well at least you try. Unfortunately the ones that dont vote would probably laugh at you and call you a crazy white boy. Lots of Blacks think the system is rigged anyway.  Maybe things will be different this time.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you are saying.  But I also think they ignore the black community because they don't vote.
> 
> This election we need black people more than ever.
> 
> And I still believe you guys rewarded the GOP when you didn't show up in 2010.  The GOP obstructed Obama and what did people do?  They said, "ah why bother" and they didn't show up in 2010.  So the GOP got REWARDED for obstructing Obama.  You not only punished the Democrats you rewarded the GOP.
> 
> In 2008 over 70% of blacks voted.
> 
> Exit Polls Show Lower Turnout Amongst Black Voters
> 
> In 2010 you had very low voter turn out.  Now, why don't you do what you always do and blame white people for why your people didn't show up to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never blamed white people for why Blacks didnt show up and vote. I said white inaction is the reason (which is not the same as an excuse) that Black people are apethetic about voting for white politicians. You want Black people to vote for white politicians in an off year then they better be giving us results and not more lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I'm trying to get your people to vote. Republicans don't want your people to vote. It's unbelievable how blatant they are with their unconstitutional voting restriction laws.
> 
> And on top of all that they'll literally make blacks wait an hour to vote but whites 20 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you try. Unfortunately the ones that dont vote would probably laugh at you and call you a crazy white boy. Lots of Blacks think the system is rigged anyway.  Maybe things will be different this time.
Click to expand...

I know a lot of white guys who are too lazy and don't think it matters too. I hate it!


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying.  But I also think they ignore the black community because they don't vote.
> 
> This election we need black people more than ever.
> 
> And I still believe you guys rewarded the GOP when you didn't show up in 2010.  The GOP obstructed Obama and what did people do?  They said, "ah why bother" and they didn't show up in 2010.  So the GOP got REWARDED for obstructing Obama.  You not only punished the Democrats you rewarded the GOP.
> 
> In 2008 over 70% of blacks voted.
> 
> Exit Polls Show Lower Turnout Amongst Black Voters
> 
> In 2010 you had very low voter turn out.  Now, why don't you do what you always do and blame white people for why your people didn't show up to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never blamed white people for why Blacks didnt show up and vote. I said white inaction is the reason (which is not the same as an excuse) that Black people are apethetic about voting for white politicians. You want Black people to vote for white politicians in an off year then they better be giving us results and not more lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I'm trying to get your people to vote. Republicans don't want your people to vote. It's unbelievable how blatant they are with their unconstitutional voting restriction laws.
> 
> And on top of all that they'll literally make blacks wait an hour to vote but whites 20 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you try. Unfortunately the ones that dont vote would probably laugh at you and call you a crazy white boy. Lots of Blacks think the system is rigged anyway.  Maybe things will be different this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a lot of white guys who are too lazy and don't think it matters too. I hate it!
Click to expand...

Well you cant call them lazy. They just dont think it matters. How would you like it if someone called you lazy because you would rather work for someone else instead of owning your own business?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying.  But I also think they ignore the black community because they don't vote.
> 
> This election we need black people more than ever.
> 
> And I still believe you guys rewarded the GOP when you didn't show up in 2010.  The GOP obstructed Obama and what did people do?  They said, "ah why bother" and they didn't show up in 2010.  So the GOP got REWARDED for obstructing Obama.  You not only punished the Democrats you rewarded the GOP.
> 
> In 2008 over 70% of blacks voted.
> 
> Exit Polls Show Lower Turnout Amongst Black Voters
> 
> In 2010 you had very low voter turn out.  Now, why don't you do what you always do and blame white people for why your people didn't show up to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> I never blamed white people for why Blacks didnt show up and vote. I said white inaction is the reason (which is not the same as an excuse) that Black people are apethetic about voting for white politicians. You want Black people to vote for white politicians in an off year then they better be giving us results and not more lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I'm trying to get your people to vote. Republicans don't want your people to vote. It's unbelievable how blatant they are with their unconstitutional voting restriction laws.
> 
> And on top of all that they'll literally make blacks wait an hour to vote but whites 20 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you try. Unfortunately the ones that dont vote would probably laugh at you and call you a crazy white boy. Lots of Blacks think the system is rigged anyway.  Maybe things will be different this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a lot of white guys who are too lazy and don't think it matters too. I hate it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant call them lazy. They just dont think it matters. How would you like it if someone called you lazy because you would rather work for someone else instead of owning your own business?
Click to expand...

I tried! It wasn't for me.

Let me tell you a story about my grandmother. She owned her own restaurant and we realized she was barely making anything after she laid all her bills. My dad realized shed be better off working for someone else. She probably never made more than $5-$8 hr but when she died she had hundreds of thousands of dollars in the bank.

Had she kept her business she would have died broke.

My brothers a VP of a company making $500k a year. You think he should start a consulting business? He realizes how he climbed the corporate ladder the way he did was a little luck. No ones going to pay him what a corporation pays. Look at Roger ailes. He made millions working for Rupert Murdock. Should rush Limbaugh start his own radio station or stay put?

You have this idea everyone can own a business. Not everyone has the luck, skill, ability, knowledge, personality, idea or desire.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never blamed white people for why Blacks didnt show up and vote. I said white inaction is the reason (which is not the same as an excuse) that Black people are apethetic about voting for white politicians. You want Black people to vote for white politicians in an off year then they better be giving us results and not more lip service.
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'm trying to get your people to vote. Republicans don't want your people to vote. It's unbelievable how blatant they are with their unconstitutional voting restriction laws.
> 
> And on top of all that they'll literally make blacks wait an hour to vote but whites 20 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you try. Unfortunately the ones that dont vote would probably laugh at you and call you a crazy white boy. Lots of Blacks think the system is rigged anyway.  Maybe things will be different this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a lot of white guys who are too lazy and don't think it matters too. I hate it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant call them lazy. They just dont think it matters. How would you like it if someone called you lazy because you would rather work for someone else instead of owning your own business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried! It wasn't for me.
> 
> Let me tell you a story about my grandmother. She owned her own restaurant and we realized she was barely making anything after she laid all her bills. My dad realized shed be better off working for someone else. She probably never made more than $5-$8 hr but when she died she had hundreds of thousands of dollars in the bank.
> 
> Had she kept her business she would have died broke.
> 
> My brothers a VP of a company making $500k a year. You think he should start a consulting business? He realizes how he climbed the corporate ladder the way he did was a little luck. No ones going to pay him what a corporation pays. Look at Roger ailes. He made millions working for Rupert Murdock. Should rush Limbaugh start his own radio station or stay put?
> 
> You have this idea everyone can own a business. Not everyone has the luck, skill, ability, knowledge, personality, idea or desire.
Click to expand...

Give it a rest. Youre just lazy and full of excuses.


----------



## yiostheoy

If you bus them they will come !!


----------



## Kristian

sealybobo said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This election *we* need black people more than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "we?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals, progressives & democrats.  We need POOR black people to show up.
Click to expand...


I thinks max 50 or 60% black vote. In 2016.


----------



## jwoodie

sealybobo said:


> You have this idea everyone can own a business. Not everyone has the luck, skill, ability, knowledge, personality, idea or desire.



Let's not forget that these people create jobs for others.  Why should we make it more difficult?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying.  But I also think they ignore the black community because they don't vote.
> 
> This election we need black people more than ever.
> 
> And I still believe you guys rewarded the GOP when you didn't show up in 2010.  The GOP obstructed Obama and what did people do?  They said, "ah why bother" and they didn't show up in 2010.  So the GOP got REWARDED for obstructing Obama.  You not only punished the Democrats you rewarded the GOP.
> 
> In 2008 over 70% of blacks voted.
> 
> Exit Polls Show Lower Turnout Amongst Black Voters
> 
> In 2010 you had very low voter turn out.  Now, why don't you do what you always do and blame white people for why your people didn't show up to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> I never blamed white people for why Blacks didnt show up and vote. I said white inaction is the reason (which is not the same as an excuse) that Black people are apethetic about voting for white politicians. You want Black people to vote for white politicians in an off year then they better be giving us results and not more lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I'm trying to get your people to vote. Republicans don't want your people to vote. It's unbelievable how blatant they are with their unconstitutional voting restriction laws.
> 
> And on top of all that they'll literally make blacks wait an hour to vote but whites 20 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you try. Unfortunately the ones that dont vote would probably laugh at you and call you a crazy white boy. Lots of Blacks think the system is rigged anyway.  Maybe things will be different this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a lot of white guys who are too lazy and don't think it matters too. I hate it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant call them lazy. They just dont think it matters. How would you like it if someone called you lazy because you would rather work for someone else instead of owning your own business?
Click to expand...

How do you feel after trumps speech in Wisconsin? Was he trying to win your vote or get you to stay home because, "what have the Democrats done for you"?

See what I'm saying? The Republicans have conned you into thinking voting doesn't matter. If that's true, why do you think they vote? Because they absolutely know it matters.

And if you don't vote you don't matter. The poorest blacks don't vote and does it look to you like their black lives matter?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never blamed white people for why Blacks didnt show up and vote. I said white inaction is the reason (which is not the same as an excuse) that Black people are apethetic about voting for white politicians. You want Black people to vote for white politicians in an off year then they better be giving us results and not more lip service.
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'm trying to get your people to vote. Republicans don't want your people to vote. It's unbelievable how blatant they are with their unconstitutional voting restriction laws.
> 
> And on top of all that they'll literally make blacks wait an hour to vote but whites 20 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you try. Unfortunately the ones that dont vote would probably laugh at you and call you a crazy white boy. Lots of Blacks think the system is rigged anyway.  Maybe things will be different this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a lot of white guys who are too lazy and don't think it matters too. I hate it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant call them lazy. They just dont think it matters. How would you like it if someone called you lazy because you would rather work for someone else instead of owning your own business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you feel after trumps speech in Wisconsin? Was he trying to win your vote or get you to stay home because, "what have the Democrats done for you"?
> 
> See what I'm saying? The Republicans have conned you into thinking voting doesn't matter. If that's true, why do you think they vote? Because they absolutely know it matters.
> 
> And if you don't vote you don't matter. The poorest blacks don't vote and does it look to you like their black lives matter?
Click to expand...

I didnt listen to Drumpfs speech. I've already seen enough from the clown to know i would vote for Bush before I helped elect Drumpf.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'm trying to get your people to vote. Republicans don't want your people to vote. It's unbelievable how blatant they are with their unconstitutional voting restriction laws.
> 
> And on top of all that they'll literally make blacks wait an hour to vote but whites 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least you try. Unfortunately the ones that dont vote would probably laugh at you and call you a crazy white boy. Lots of Blacks think the system is rigged anyway.  Maybe things will be different this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a lot of white guys who are too lazy and don't think it matters too. I hate it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant call them lazy. They just dont think it matters. How would you like it if someone called you lazy because you would rather work for someone else instead of owning your own business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you feel after trumps speech in Wisconsin? Was he trying to win your vote or get you to stay home because, "what have the Democrats done for you"?
> 
> See what I'm saying? The Republicans have conned you into thinking voting doesn't matter. If that's true, why do you think they vote? Because they absolutely know it matters.
> 
> And if you don't vote you don't matter. The poorest blacks don't vote and does it look to you like their black lives matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt listen to Drumpfs speech. I've already seen enough from the clown to know i would vote for Bush before I helped elect Drumpf.
Click to expand...

And it'd be different if he said it to a black crowd but he went to an event that was 99% white and talked shit. He is clearly going for the white nationalist vote. He's doubling down on being an ass. Trying to use race to divide and discourage


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least you try. Unfortunately the ones that dont vote would probably laugh at you and call you a crazy white boy. Lots of Blacks think the system is rigged anyway.  Maybe things will be different this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of white guys who are too lazy and don't think it matters too. I hate it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant call them lazy. They just dont think it matters. How would you like it if someone called you lazy because you would rather work for someone else instead of owning your own business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you feel after trumps speech in Wisconsin? Was he trying to win your vote or get you to stay home because, "what have the Democrats done for you"?
> 
> See what I'm saying? The Republicans have conned you into thinking voting doesn't matter. If that's true, why do you think they vote? Because they absolutely know it matters.
> 
> And if you don't vote you don't matter. The poorest blacks don't vote and does it look to you like their black lives matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt listen to Drumpfs speech. I've already seen enough from the clown to know i would vote for Bush before I helped elect Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it'd be different if he said it to a black crowd but he went to an event that was 99% white and talked shit. He is clearly going for the white nationalist vote. He's doubling down on being an ass. Trying to use race to divide and discourage
Click to expand...

Drumpf knows that at heart most of the white race are suffering from an inferiority complex which breeds fear and racism. If he talks tough he embodies what they wish they could be but are too afraid to do. Even some of the whites that wont vote for him out of common sense probably agree with him.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of white guys who are too lazy and don't think it matters too. I hate it!
> 
> 
> 
> Well you cant call them lazy. They just dont think it matters. How would you like it if someone called you lazy because you would rather work for someone else instead of owning your own business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you feel after trumps speech in Wisconsin? Was he trying to win your vote or get you to stay home because, "what have the Democrats done for you"?
> 
> See what I'm saying? The Republicans have conned you into thinking voting doesn't matter. If that's true, why do you think they vote? Because they absolutely know it matters.
> 
> And if you don't vote you don't matter. The poorest blacks don't vote and does it look to you like their black lives matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt listen to Drumpfs speech. I've already seen enough from the clown to know i would vote for Bush before I helped elect Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it'd be different if he said it to a black crowd but he went to an event that was 99% white and talked shit. He is clearly going for the white nationalist vote. He's doubling down on being an ass. Trying to use race to divide and discourage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drumpf knows that at heart most of the white race are suffering from an inferiority complex which breeds fear and racism. If he talks tough he embodies what they wish they could be but are too afraid to do. Even some of the whites that wont vote for him out of common sense probably agree with him.
Click to expand...

Sure. It's a populist message. I certainly don't want more illegal Mexicans or Arabs coming in.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you cant call them lazy. They just dont think it matters. How would you like it if someone called you lazy because you would rather work for someone else instead of owning your own business?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel after trumps speech in Wisconsin? Was he trying to win your vote or get you to stay home because, "what have the Democrats done for you"?
> 
> See what I'm saying? The Republicans have conned you into thinking voting doesn't matter. If that's true, why do you think they vote? Because they absolutely know it matters.
> 
> And if you don't vote you don't matter. The poorest blacks don't vote and does it look to you like their black lives matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt listen to Drumpfs speech. I've already seen enough from the clown to know i would vote for Bush before I helped elect Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it'd be different if he said it to a black crowd but he went to an event that was 99% white and talked shit. He is clearly going for the white nationalist vote. He's doubling down on being an ass. Trying to use race to divide and discourage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drumpf knows that at heart most of the white race are suffering from an inferiority complex which breeds fear and racism. If he talks tough he embodies what they wish they could be but are too afraid to do. Even some of the whites that wont vote for him out of common sense probably agree with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. It's a populist message. I certainly don't want more illegal Mexicans or Arabs coming in.
Click to expand...

The secret is that if they really enforced the law and targeted illegal mexicans several states economies would collapse. if you want an example go research what happened when I think Georgia or Arkansas made a law and actually enforced it. Crops rotted in the fields.


----------



## katsteve2012

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'm trying to get your people to vote. Republicans don't want your people to vote. It's unbelievable how blatant they are with their unconstitutional voting restriction laws.
> 
> And on top of all that they'll literally make blacks wait an hour to vote but whites 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least you try. Unfortunately the ones that dont vote would probably laugh at you and call you a crazy white boy. Lots of Blacks think the system is rigged anyway.  Maybe things will be different this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a lot of white guys who are too lazy and don't think it matters too. I hate it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant call them lazy. They just dont think it matters. How would you like it if someone called you lazy because you would rather work for someone else instead of owning your own business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you feel after trumps speech in Wisconsin? Was he trying to win your vote or get you to stay home because, "what have the Democrats done for you"?
> 
> See what I'm saying? The Republicans have conned you into thinking voting doesn't matter. If that's true, why do you think they vote? Because they absolutely know it matters.
> 
> And if you don't vote you don't matter. The poorest blacks don't vote and does it look to you like their black lives matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt listen to Drumpfs speech. I've already seen enough from the clown to know i would vote for Bush before I helped elect Drumpf.
Click to expand...


Trumps message is fear and paranoia. In the small minds of his followers, he has struck a nerve that keeps them awake at night and afraid of "immigrants, Muslims, Blacks, and anyone who is "different", he recently reached a new low by targeting Filipinos, who are typically hardworking, friendly people.

It's no wonder that he was featured on the cover of last week's Time magazine with the caption "Meltdown"


----------



## jwoodie

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least you try. Unfortunately the ones that dont vote would probably laugh at you and call you a crazy white boy. Lots of Blacks think the system is rigged anyway.  Maybe things will be different this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of white guys who are too lazy and don't think it matters too. I hate it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant call them lazy. They just dont think it matters. How would you like it if someone called you lazy because you would rather work for someone else instead of owning your own business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you feel after trumps speech in Wisconsin? Was he trying to win your vote or get you to stay home because, "what have the Democrats done for you"?
> 
> See what I'm saying? The Republicans have conned you into thinking voting doesn't matter. If that's true, why do you think they vote? Because they absolutely know it matters.
> 
> And if you don't vote you don't matter. The poorest blacks don't vote and does it look to you like their black lives matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt listen to Drumpfs speech. I've already seen enough from the clown to know i would vote for Bush before I helped elect Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps message is fear and paranoia. In the small minds of his followers, he has struck a nerve that keeps them awake at night and afraid of "immigrants, Muslims, Blacks, and anyone who is "different", he recently reached a new low by targeting Filipinos, who are typically hardworking, friendly people.
> 
> It's no wonder that he was featured on the cover of last week's Time magazine with the caption "Meltdown"
Click to expand...


Speaking of small minds, it's no wonder that idiotic posters take refuge in this sheltered forum rather than subject themselves to ridicule in the big leagues.


----------



## Wry Catcher

sealybobo said:


> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.



I suppose that depends. 

First we need to know how many polling places in neighborhoods predominately populated by black citizens are closed by RepubliKan Governors?; how many governors of Red States will close the polls on Sunday after church?  And how many racist thugs sent to the polls by Trump will intimidate Black Voters.


----------



## Asclepias

jwoodie said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of white guys who are too lazy and don't think it matters too. I hate it!
> 
> 
> 
> Well you cant call them lazy. They just dont think it matters. How would you like it if someone called you lazy because you would rather work for someone else instead of owning your own business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you feel after trumps speech in Wisconsin? Was he trying to win your vote or get you to stay home because, "what have the Democrats done for you"?
> 
> See what I'm saying? The Republicans have conned you into thinking voting doesn't matter. If that's true, why do you think they vote? Because they absolutely know it matters.
> 
> And if you don't vote you don't matter. The poorest blacks don't vote and does it look to you like their black lives matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt listen to Drumpfs speech. I've already seen enough from the clown to know i would vote for Bush before I helped elect Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps message is fear and paranoia. In the small minds of his followers, he has struck a nerve that keeps them awake at night and afraid of "immigrants, Muslims, Blacks, and anyone who is "different", he recently reached a new low by targeting Filipinos, who are typically hardworking, friendly people.
> 
> It's no wonder that he was featured on the cover of last week's Time magazine with the caption "Meltdown"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of small minds, it's no wonder that idiotic posters take refuge in this sheltered forum rather than subject themselves to ridicule in the big leagues.
Click to expand...

Calm down. its the internet not the big leagues.


----------



## Asclepias

Wry Catcher said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that depends.
> 
> First we need to know how many polling places in neighborhoods predominately populated by black citizens are closed by RepubliKan Governors?; how many governors of Red States will close the polls on Sunday after church?  And how many racist thugs sent to the polls by Trump will intimidate Black Voters.
Click to expand...

None. its not the 60's anymore. Drumpf will have to send the local PD to do any intimidating.  Any KKK that show up at a predominantly Black polling place will have major issues making it home unscathed.


----------



## katsteve2012

jwoodie said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of white guys who are too lazy and don't think it matters too. I hate it!
> 
> 
> 
> Well you cant call them lazy. They just dont think it matters. How would you like it if someone called you lazy because you would rather work for someone else instead of owning your own business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you feel after trumps speech in Wisconsin? Was he trying to win your vote or get you to stay home because, "what have the Democrats done for you"?
> 
> See what I'm saying? The Republicans have conned you into thinking voting doesn't matter. If that's true, why do you think they vote? Because they absolutely know it matters.
> 
> And if you don't vote you don't matter. The poorest blacks don't vote and does it look to you like their black lives matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt listen to Drumpfs speech. I've already seen enough from the clown to know i would vote for Bush before I helped elect Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps message is fear and paranoia. In the small minds of his followers, he has struck a nerve that keeps them awake at night and afraid of "immigrants, Muslims, Blacks, and anyone who is "different", he recently reached a new low by targeting Filipinos, who are typically hardworking, friendly people.
> 
> It's no wonder that he was featured on the cover of last week's Time magazine with the caption "Meltdown"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of small minds, it's no wonder that idiotic posters take refuge in this sheltered forum rather than subject themselves to ridicule in the big leagues.
Click to expand...


You certainly are not being held hostage here. 

Why not go try out for the "big leagues"?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that depends.
> 
> First we need to know how many polling places in neighborhoods predominately populated by black citizens are closed by RepubliKan Governors?; how many governors of Red States will close the polls on Sunday after church?  And how many racist thugs sent to the polls by Trump will intimidate Black Voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None. its not the 60's anymore. Drumpf will have to send the local PD to do any intimidating.  Any KKK that show up at a predominantly Black polling place will have major issues making it home unscathed.
Click to expand...

They won't intimidate. What they do is run out of ballots. Or they have 10 voting stations when they should have 20.

Or the Michigan gop is trying to do away with straight ticket voting. They want to make long waits even longer. Of course that's not the reason they give but we all know


----------



## sealybobo

jwoodie said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of white guys who are too lazy and don't think it matters too. I hate it!
> 
> 
> 
> Well you cant call them lazy. They just dont think it matters. How would you like it if someone called you lazy because you would rather work for someone else instead of owning your own business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you feel after trumps speech in Wisconsin? Was he trying to win your vote or get you to stay home because, "what have the Democrats done for you"?
> 
> See what I'm saying? The Republicans have conned you into thinking voting doesn't matter. If that's true, why do you think they vote? Because they absolutely know it matters.
> 
> And if you don't vote you don't matter. The poorest blacks don't vote and does it look to you like their black lives matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt listen to Drumpfs speech. I've already seen enough from the clown to know i would vote for Bush before I helped elect Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps message is fear and paranoia. In the small minds of his followers, he has struck a nerve that keeps them awake at night and afraid of "immigrants, Muslims, Blacks, and anyone who is "different", he recently reached a new low by targeting Filipinos, who are typically hardworking, friendly people.
> 
> It's no wonder that he was featured on the cover of last week's Time magazine with the caption "Meltdown"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of small minds, it's no wonder that idiotic posters take refuge in this sheltered forum rather than subject themselves to ridicule in the big leagues.
Click to expand...

This comment reminds me of trump going to an all white crowd to talk about black people. What a fucking coward, huh?


----------



## racialreality9

Do negros even know how to register to vote?  Can they read the ballot?

I highly doubt it for many of them.  They are just useful bodies for the Jew controlled Democratic party.


----------



## Asclepias

racialreality9 said:


> Do negros even know how to register to vote?  Can they read the ballot?
> 
> I highly doubt it for many of them.  They are just useful bodies for the Jew controlled Democratic party.


I dont know any negroes. Do coolies know how to vote?  I mean the ones that have more than their green cards?


----------



## racialreality9

I personally can vote, but I doubt it would make much difference.  Voting is another sham in America to keep the sheeple believing in the system.


----------



## Asclepias

racialreality9 said:


> I personally can vote, but I doubt it would make much difference.  Voting is another sham in America to keep the sheeple believing in the system.


You should move back to India then. I think you hate being reminded that Black people built that civilization as well.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally can vote, but I doubt it would make much difference.  Voting is another sham in America to keep the sheeple believing in the system.
> 
> 
> 
> You should move back to India then. I think you hate being reminded that Black people built that civilization as well.
Click to expand...

I'd rather be an African than Indian. All other things being equal.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try voting every 2 years for the next ten years then tell me voting doesn't matter. Until then you're just making excuses and trapped in victimhood.
> 
> So you don't vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I vote from an Independent platform.  Like I said Black people registering Democrat is just telling white politicians they are a guaranteed vote for the Dem party. There is no incentive to do anything for Blacks. We know this because of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But other blacks don't vote like you do. They just don't vote. You can say its because it doesn't matter but that's lazy and ignorant.
> 
> And I'll bet down the ballot you're voting for Democrats not Republicans. For example your state Rep. Do you vote for the dem or Republican? Who do you vote for governor and senator? Is there always a 3rd option and do you always choose it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you the reasons they dont vote. White people talk too much and never do anything concrete. it shouldnt take someone voting for you to do what you promised.  That just tells me you are passively racist at best..
Click to expand...

So why rely on someone else to do something for you?  You're only going to be disappointed.  This is why we say that continuing to vote democrat as a bloc is dumb.  They know they'll get the black vote every time so they can safely ignore black demands.  Giving the Republicans 50% of the black vote would do several things:

1.  Democrats would panic and immediately start pandering for black votes like you would not believe.  You'd have so many promises made you wouldn't be able to keep track of them.  History, of course, would tell you that democrat promises are not worth a lot.
2.  Black voters would start to realize that not waiting for government to do something for them is a smart thing to do.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you are saying.  But I also think they ignore the black community because they don't vote.
> 
> This election we need black people more than ever.
> 
> And I still believe you guys rewarded the GOP when you didn't show up in 2010.  The GOP obstructed Obama and what did people do?  They said, "ah why bother" and they didn't show up in 2010.  So the GOP got REWARDED for obstructing Obama.  You not only punished the Democrats you rewarded the GOP.
> 
> In 2008 over 70% of blacks voted.
> 
> Exit Polls Show Lower Turnout Amongst Black Voters
> 
> In 2010 you had very low voter turn out.  Now, why don't you do what you always do and blame white people for why your people didn't show up to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never blamed white people for why Blacks didnt show up and vote. I said white inaction is the reason (which is not the same as an excuse) that Black people are apethetic about voting for white politicians. You want Black people to vote for white politicians in an off year then they better be giving us results and not more lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I'm trying to get your people to vote. Republicans don't want your people to vote. It's unbelievable how blatant they are with their unconstitutional voting restriction laws.
> 
> And on top of all that they'll literally make blacks wait an hour to vote but whites 20 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you try. Unfortunately the ones that dont vote would probably laugh at you and call you a crazy white boy. Lots of Blacks think the system is rigged anyway.  Maybe things will be different this time.
Click to expand...

That's exactly what democrats hope you'll think.  I don't see why you would, though, given that Hillary is the ultimate insider status quo politician.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of white guys who are too lazy and don't think it matters too. I hate it!
> 
> 
> 
> Well you cant call them lazy. They just dont think it matters. How would you like it if someone called you lazy because you would rather work for someone else instead of owning your own business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you feel after trumps speech in Wisconsin? Was he trying to win your vote or get you to stay home because, "what have the Democrats done for you"?
> 
> See what I'm saying? The Republicans have conned you into thinking voting doesn't matter. If that's true, why do you think they vote? Because they absolutely know it matters.
> 
> And if you don't vote you don't matter. The poorest blacks don't vote and does it look to you like their black lives matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt listen to Drumpfs speech. I've already seen enough from the clown to know i would vote for Bush before I helped elect Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it'd be different if he said it to a black crowd but he went to an event that was 99% white and talked shit. He is clearly going for the white nationalist vote. He's doubling down on being an ass. Trying to use race to divide and discourage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drumpf knows that at heart most of the white race are suffering from an inferiority complex which breeds fear and racism. If he talks tough he embodies what they wish they could be but are too afraid to do. Even some of the whites that wont vote for him out of common sense probably agree with him.
Click to expand...

That's a racist belief.


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Try voting every 2 years for the next ten years then tell me voting doesn't matter. Until then you're just making excuses and trapped in victimhood.
> 
> So you don't vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I vote from an Independent platform.  Like I said Black people registering Democrat is just telling white politicians they are a guaranteed vote for the Dem party. There is no incentive to do anything for Blacks. We know this because of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But other blacks don't vote like you do. They just don't vote. You can say its because it doesn't matter but that's lazy and ignorant.
> 
> And I'll bet down the ballot you're voting for Democrats not Republicans. For example your state Rep. Do you vote for the dem or Republican? Who do you vote for governor and senator? Is there always a 3rd option and do you always choose it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you the reasons they dont vote. White people talk too much and never do anything concrete. it shouldnt take someone voting for you to do what you promised.  That just tells me you are passively racist at best..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why rely on someone else to do something for you?  You're only going to be disappointed.  This is why we say that continuing to vote democrat as a bloc is dumb.  They know they'll get the black vote every time so they can safely ignore black demands.  Giving the Republicans 50% of the black vote would do several things:
> 
> 1.  Democrats would panic and immediately start pandering for black votes like you would not believe.  You'd have so many promises made you wouldn't be able to keep track of them.  History, of course, would tell you that democrat promises are not worth a lot.
> 2.  Black voters would start to realize that not waiting for government to do something for them is a smart thing to do.
Click to expand...

Then why don't you try to win blacks over?  Instead your argument is that neither party does shit for them so just don't vote because it doesn't matter.  Seems like it's easier for you guys to convince them voting doesn't matter than it is to vote for you because voting for you just isn't an option.

And I thought you said blacks vote for Democrats because we give them things.  Now you are saying we don't give them things.  We just promise things.  

You are so intellectually dishonest it is sick.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try voting every 2 years for the next ten years then tell me voting doesn't matter. Until then you're just making excuses and trapped in victimhood.
> 
> So you don't vote?
> 
> 
> 
> I vote from an Independent platform.  Like I said Black people registering Democrat is just telling white politicians they are a guaranteed vote for the Dem party. There is no incentive to do anything for Blacks. We know this because of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But other blacks don't vote like you do. They just don't vote. You can say its because it doesn't matter but that's lazy and ignorant.
> 
> And I'll bet down the ballot you're voting for Democrats not Republicans. For example your state Rep. Do you vote for the dem or Republican? Who do you vote for governor and senator? Is there always a 3rd option and do you always choose it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you the reasons they dont vote. White people talk too much and never do anything concrete. it shouldnt take someone voting for you to do what you promised.  That just tells me you are passively racist at best..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why rely on someone else to do something for you?  You're only going to be disappointed.  This is why we say that continuing to vote democrat as a bloc is dumb.  They know they'll get the black vote every time so they can safely ignore black demands.  Giving the Republicans 50% of the black vote would do several things:
> 
> 1.  Democrats would panic and immediately start pandering for black votes like you would not believe.  You'd have so many promises made you wouldn't be able to keep track of them.  History, of course, would tell you that democrat promises are not worth a lot.
> 2.  Black voters would start to realize that not waiting for government to do something for them is a smart thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why don't you try to win blacks over?  Instead your argument is that neither party does shit for them so just don't vote because it doesn't matter.  Seems like it's easier for you guys to convince them voting doesn't matter than it is to vote for you because voting for you just isn't an option.
> 
> And I thought you said blacks vote for Democrats because we give them things.  Now you are saying we don't give them things.  We just promise things.
> 
> You are so intellectually dishonest it is sick.
Click to expand...

I did not say blacks vote for democrats because they get things.  Someone else may have said so.  As for winning them over, they're up against Santa Claus.  The pitch, "we'll get out of your way" goes up against "we'll give you whatever you want".  The fact that somehow those promises don't materialize doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote from an Independent platform.  Like I said Black people registering Democrat is just telling white politicians they are a guaranteed vote for the Dem party. There is no incentive to do anything for Blacks. We know this because of history.
> 
> 
> 
> But other blacks don't vote like you do. They just don't vote. You can say its because it doesn't matter but that's lazy and ignorant.
> 
> And I'll bet down the ballot you're voting for Democrats not Republicans. For example your state Rep. Do you vote for the dem or Republican? Who do you vote for governor and senator? Is there always a 3rd option and do you always choose it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you the reasons they dont vote. White people talk too much and never do anything concrete. it shouldnt take someone voting for you to do what you promised.  That just tells me you are passively racist at best..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why rely on someone else to do something for you?  You're only going to be disappointed.  This is why we say that continuing to vote democrat as a bloc is dumb.  They know they'll get the black vote every time so they can safely ignore black demands.  Giving the Republicans 50% of the black vote would do several things:
> 
> 1.  Democrats would panic and immediately start pandering for black votes like you would not believe.  You'd have so many promises made you wouldn't be able to keep track of them.  History, of course, would tell you that democrat promises are not worth a lot.
> 2.  Black voters would start to realize that not waiting for government to do something for them is a smart thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why don't you try to win blacks over?  Instead your argument is that neither party does shit for them so just don't vote because it doesn't matter.  Seems like it's easier for you guys to convince them voting doesn't matter than it is to vote for you because voting for you just isn't an option.
> 
> And I thought you said blacks vote for Democrats because we give them things.  Now you are saying we don't give them things.  We just promise things.
> 
> You are so intellectually dishonest it is sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not say blacks vote for democrats because they get things.  Someone else may have said so.  As for winning them over, they're up against Santa Claus.  The pitch, "we'll get out of your way" goes up against "we'll give you whatever you want".  The fact that somehow those promises don't materialize doesn't seem to matter.
Click to expand...

Meanwhile, while blacks are waiting for rich white conservative republican hiring managers like Trump to actually hire them, we give them food stamps so at least they don't starve waiting for your constituents to stop their discriminatory hiring practices. 

And meanwhile, you racist ignorant fucks will point at the blacks you won't hire and say, "see, food stamps are a waste of money on those people".  That is assuming you recognize them as people.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But other blacks don't vote like you do. They just don't vote. You can say its because it doesn't matter but that's lazy and ignorant.
> 
> And I'll bet down the ballot you're voting for Democrats not Republicans. For example your state Rep. Do you vote for the dem or Republican? Who do you vote for governor and senator? Is there always a 3rd option and do you always choose it?
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the reasons they dont vote. White people talk too much and never do anything concrete. it shouldnt take someone voting for you to do what you promised.  That just tells me you are passively racist at best..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why rely on someone else to do something for you?  You're only going to be disappointed.  This is why we say that continuing to vote democrat as a bloc is dumb.  They know they'll get the black vote every time so they can safely ignore black demands.  Giving the Republicans 50% of the black vote would do several things:
> 
> 1.  Democrats would panic and immediately start pandering for black votes like you would not believe.  You'd have so many promises made you wouldn't be able to keep track of them.  History, of course, would tell you that democrat promises are not worth a lot.
> 2.  Black voters would start to realize that not waiting for government to do something for them is a smart thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why don't you try to win blacks over?  Instead your argument is that neither party does shit for them so just don't vote because it doesn't matter.  Seems like it's easier for you guys to convince them voting doesn't matter than it is to vote for you because voting for you just isn't an option.
> 
> And I thought you said blacks vote for Democrats because we give them things.  Now you are saying we don't give them things.  We just promise things.
> 
> You are so intellectually dishonest it is sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not say blacks vote for democrats because they get things.  Someone else may have said so.  As for winning them over, they're up against Santa Claus.  The pitch, "we'll get out of your way" goes up against "we'll give you whatever you want".  The fact that somehow those promises don't materialize doesn't seem to matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile, while blacks are waiting for rich white conservative republican hiring managers like Trump to actually hire them, we give them food stamps so at least they don't starve waiting for your constituents to stop their discriminatory hiring practices.
> 
> And meanwhile, you racist ignorant fucks will point at the blacks you won't hire and say, "see, food stamps are a waste of money on those people".  That is assuming you recognize them as people.
Click to expand...

You presume much about me that is not in evidence.  Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Try voting every 2 years for the next ten years then tell me voting doesn't matter. Until then you're just making excuses and trapped in victimhood.
> 
> So you don't vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I vote from an Independent platform.  Like I said Black people registering Democrat is just telling white politicians they are a guaranteed vote for the Dem party. There is no incentive to do anything for Blacks. We know this because of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But other blacks don't vote like you do. They just don't vote. You can say its because it doesn't matter but that's lazy and ignorant.
> 
> And I'll bet down the ballot you're voting for Democrats not Republicans. For example your state Rep. Do you vote for the dem or Republican? Who do you vote for governor and senator? Is there always a 3rd option and do you always choose it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you the reasons they dont vote. White people talk too much and never do anything concrete. it shouldnt take someone voting for you to do what you promised.  That just tells me you are passively racist at best..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why rely on someone else to do something for you?  You're only going to be disappointed.  This is why we say that continuing to vote democrat as a bloc is dumb.  They know they'll get the black vote every time so they can safely ignore black demands.  Giving the Republicans 50% of the black vote would do several things:
> 
> 1.  Democrats would panic and immediately start pandering for black votes like you would not believe.  You'd have so many promises made you wouldn't be able to keep track of them.  History, of course, would tell you that democrat promises are not worth a lot.
> 2.  Black voters would start to realize that not waiting for government to do something for them is a smart thing to do.
Click to expand...

Youd have to ask Blacks that dont vote or dont simply out work whites. They need to get with the program and use their strength and superior intellect to achieve while outwitting whites that try to hold them back. I'm not a genius and I did it. if I can do then any Black person can do it.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try voting every 2 years for the next ten years then tell me voting doesn't matter. Until then you're just making excuses and trapped in victimhood.
> 
> So you don't vote?
> 
> 
> 
> I vote from an Independent platform.  Like I said Black people registering Democrat is just telling white politicians they are a guaranteed vote for the Dem party. There is no incentive to do anything for Blacks. We know this because of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But other blacks don't vote like you do. They just don't vote. You can say its because it doesn't matter but that's lazy and ignorant.
> 
> And I'll bet down the ballot you're voting for Democrats not Republicans. For example your state Rep. Do you vote for the dem or Republican? Who do you vote for governor and senator? Is there always a 3rd option and do you always choose it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you the reasons they dont vote. White people talk too much and never do anything concrete. it shouldnt take someone voting for you to do what you promised.  That just tells me you are passively racist at best..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why rely on someone else to do something for you?  You're only going to be disappointed.  This is why we say that continuing to vote democrat as a bloc is dumb.  They know they'll get the black vote every time so they can safely ignore black demands.  Giving the Republicans 50% of the black vote would do several things:
> 
> 1.  Democrats would panic and immediately start pandering for black votes like you would not believe.  You'd have so many promises made you wouldn't be able to keep track of them.  History, of course, would tell you that democrat promises are not worth a lot.
> 2.  Black voters would start to realize that not waiting for government to do something for them is a smart thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youd have to ask Blacks that dont vote or dont simply out work whites. They need to get with the program and use their strength and superior intellect to achieve while outwitting whites that try to hold them back. I'm not a genius and I did it. if I can do then any Black person can do it.
Click to expand...

Exactly.  Why vote for politicians that promise to do stuff for you if you can do it for yourself?  Better to vote for politicians who would simply get out of your way, correct?


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote from an Independent platform.  Like I said Black people registering Democrat is just telling white politicians they are a guaranteed vote for the Dem party. There is no incentive to do anything for Blacks. We know this because of history.
> 
> 
> 
> But other blacks don't vote like you do. They just don't vote. You can say its because it doesn't matter but that's lazy and ignorant.
> 
> And I'll bet down the ballot you're voting for Democrats not Republicans. For example your state Rep. Do you vote for the dem or Republican? Who do you vote for governor and senator? Is there always a 3rd option and do you always choose it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you the reasons they dont vote. White people talk too much and never do anything concrete. it shouldnt take someone voting for you to do what you promised.  That just tells me you are passively racist at best..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why rely on someone else to do something for you?  You're only going to be disappointed.  This is why we say that continuing to vote democrat as a bloc is dumb.  They know they'll get the black vote every time so they can safely ignore black demands.  Giving the Republicans 50% of the black vote would do several things:
> 
> 1.  Democrats would panic and immediately start pandering for black votes like you would not believe.  You'd have so many promises made you wouldn't be able to keep track of them.  History, of course, would tell you that democrat promises are not worth a lot.
> 2.  Black voters would start to realize that not waiting for government to do something for them is a smart thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youd have to ask Blacks that dont vote or dont simply out work whites. They need to get with the program and use their strength and superior intellect to achieve while outwitting whites that try to hold them back. I'm not a genius and I did it. if I can do then any Black person can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  Why vote for politicians that promise to do stuff for you if you can do it for yourself?  Better to vote for politicians who would simply get out of your way, correct?
Click to expand...

Most vote for politicians that arent blatantly racist out of the two major parties. Voting for the repubs is guaranteed stupidity on display.  Makes no sense to vote for a party that pretends racism is still not a major hurdle and even some of their own have mentioned has plenty of racists in that party.

We need politicians that will level the playing field so Blacks dont have to work 10x as hard. Repubs certainly have no intention of doing that because they want to hold onto their ill gotten gains.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But other blacks don't vote like you do. They just don't vote. You can say its because it doesn't matter but that's lazy and ignorant.
> 
> And I'll bet down the ballot you're voting for Democrats not Republicans. For example your state Rep. Do you vote for the dem or Republican? Who do you vote for governor and senator? Is there always a 3rd option and do you always choose it?
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the reasons they dont vote. White people talk too much and never do anything concrete. it shouldnt take someone voting for you to do what you promised.  That just tells me you are passively racist at best..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why rely on someone else to do something for you?  You're only going to be disappointed.  This is why we say that continuing to vote democrat as a bloc is dumb.  They know they'll get the black vote every time so they can safely ignore black demands.  Giving the Republicans 50% of the black vote would do several things:
> 
> 1.  Democrats would panic and immediately start pandering for black votes like you would not believe.  You'd have so many promises made you wouldn't be able to keep track of them.  History, of course, would tell you that democrat promises are not worth a lot.
> 2.  Black voters would start to realize that not waiting for government to do something for them is a smart thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youd have to ask Blacks that dont vote or dont simply out work whites. They need to get with the program and use their strength and superior intellect to achieve while outwitting whites that try to hold them back. I'm not a genius and I did it. if I can do then any Black person can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  Why vote for politicians that promise to do stuff for you if you can do it for yourself?  Better to vote for politicians who would simply get out of your way, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most vote for politicians that arent blatantly racist out of the two major parties. Voting for the repubs is guaranteed stupidity on display.  Makes no sense to vote for a party that pretends racism is still not a major hurdle and even some of their own have mentioned has plenty of racists in that party.
> 
> We need politicians that will level the playing field so Blacks dont have to work 10x as hard. Repubs certainly have no intention of doing that because they want to hold onto their ill gotten gains.
Click to expand...

Good point. It's obvious the goal of democratic policies is to make things fair for everyone.

Republican policies say I got mine and don't cry because people with all the money make all the rules. That's why Ben carson and Herman Cain are selfish assholes.

But actually Republicans want to make things equal for everyone. If you are poor, no matter what color you are, you're screwed.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But other blacks don't vote like you do. They just don't vote. You can say its because it doesn't matter but that's lazy and ignorant.
> 
> And I'll bet down the ballot you're voting for Democrats not Republicans. For example your state Rep. Do you vote for the dem or Republican? Who do you vote for governor and senator? Is there always a 3rd option and do you always choose it?
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the reasons they dont vote. White people talk too much and never do anything concrete. it shouldnt take someone voting for you to do what you promised.  That just tells me you are passively racist at best..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why rely on someone else to do something for you?  You're only going to be disappointed.  This is why we say that continuing to vote democrat as a bloc is dumb.  They know they'll get the black vote every time so they can safely ignore black demands.  Giving the Republicans 50% of the black vote would do several things:
> 
> 1.  Democrats would panic and immediately start pandering for black votes like you would not believe.  You'd have so many promises made you wouldn't be able to keep track of them.  History, of course, would tell you that democrat promises are not worth a lot.
> 2.  Black voters would start to realize that not waiting for government to do something for them is a smart thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youd have to ask Blacks that dont vote or dont simply out work whites. They need to get with the program and use their strength and superior intellect to achieve while outwitting whites that try to hold them back. I'm not a genius and I did it. if I can do then any Black person can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  Why vote for politicians that promise to do stuff for you if you can do it for yourself?  Better to vote for politicians who would simply get out of your way, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most vote for politicians that arent blatantly racist out of the two major parties. Voting for the repubs is guaranteed stupidity on display.  Makes no sense to vote for a party that pretends racism is still not a major hurdle and even some of their own have mentioned has plenty of racists in that party.
> 
> We need politicians that will level the playing field so Blacks dont have to work 10x as hard. Repubs certainly have no intention of doing that because they want to hold onto their ill gotten gains.
Click to expand...

And that, dear readers, is why democrats can afford to be condescending, make empty promises, and generally ignore African American demands once elected.  They know they are guaranteed the vast majority of black votes in perpetuity no matter what.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the reasons they dont vote. White people talk too much and never do anything concrete. it shouldnt take someone voting for you to do what you promised.  That just tells me you are passively racist at best..
> 
> 
> 
> So why rely on someone else to do something for you?  You're only going to be disappointed.  This is why we say that continuing to vote democrat as a bloc is dumb.  They know they'll get the black vote every time so they can safely ignore black demands.  Giving the Republicans 50% of the black vote would do several things:
> 
> 1.  Democrats would panic and immediately start pandering for black votes like you would not believe.  You'd have so many promises made you wouldn't be able to keep track of them.  History, of course, would tell you that democrat promises are not worth a lot.
> 2.  Black voters would start to realize that not waiting for government to do something for them is a smart thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youd have to ask Blacks that dont vote or dont simply out work whites. They need to get with the program and use their strength and superior intellect to achieve while outwitting whites that try to hold them back. I'm not a genius and I did it. if I can do then any Black person can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  Why vote for politicians that promise to do stuff for you if you can do it for yourself?  Better to vote for politicians who would simply get out of your way, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most vote for politicians that arent blatantly racist out of the two major parties. Voting for the repubs is guaranteed stupidity on display.  Makes no sense to vote for a party that pretends racism is still not a major hurdle and even some of their own have mentioned has plenty of racists in that party.
> 
> We need politicians that will level the playing field so Blacks dont have to work 10x as hard. Repubs certainly have no intention of doing that because they want to hold onto their ill gotten gains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. It's obvious the goal of democratic policies is to make things fair for everyone.
> 
> Republican policies say I got mine and don't cry because people with all the money make all the rules. That's why Ben carson and Herman Cain are selfish assholes.
> 
> But actually Republicans want to make things equal for everyone. If you are poor, no matter what color you are, you're screwed.
Click to expand...


Now you're starting to understand the Washington mindset, but your mistake is thinking that only one party governs that way.  You're set to vote for the ultimate white, wealthy, condescending, pandering, establishment insider who is going to continue the policies that have led to minority underachievement, yet you think you're OPPOSING those very things.


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the reasons they dont vote. White people talk too much and never do anything concrete. it shouldnt take someone voting for you to do what you promised.  That just tells me you are passively racist at best..
> 
> 
> 
> So why rely on someone else to do something for you?  You're only going to be disappointed.  This is why we say that continuing to vote democrat as a bloc is dumb.  They know they'll get the black vote every time so they can safely ignore black demands.  Giving the Republicans 50% of the black vote would do several things:
> 
> 1.  Democrats would panic and immediately start pandering for black votes like you would not believe.  You'd have so many promises made you wouldn't be able to keep track of them.  History, of course, would tell you that democrat promises are not worth a lot.
> 2.  Black voters would start to realize that not waiting for government to do something for them is a smart thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youd have to ask Blacks that dont vote or dont simply out work whites. They need to get with the program and use their strength and superior intellect to achieve while outwitting whites that try to hold them back. I'm not a genius and I did it. if I can do then any Black person can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  Why vote for politicians that promise to do stuff for you if you can do it for yourself?  Better to vote for politicians who would simply get out of your way, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most vote for politicians that arent blatantly racist out of the two major parties. Voting for the repubs is guaranteed stupidity on display.  Makes no sense to vote for a party that pretends racism is still not a major hurdle and even some of their own have mentioned has plenty of racists in that party.
> 
> We need politicians that will level the playing field so Blacks dont have to work 10x as hard. Repubs certainly have no intention of doing that because they want to hold onto their ill gotten gains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that, dear readers, is why democrats can afford to be condescending, make empty promises, and generally ignore African American demands once elected.  They know they are guaranteed the vast majority of black votes in perpetuity no matter what.
Click to expand...

Nope! A lot of times blacks stay home if they are completely ignored.

Blacks were smart to start leaving the GOP in 1927. Now try to win tm hem back. Tell your CEO buddies to start hiring blacks which is the first step in winning them back.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why rely on someone else to do something for you?  You're only going to be disappointed.  This is why we say that continuing to vote democrat as a bloc is dumb.  They know they'll get the black vote every time so they can safely ignore black demands.  Giving the Republicans 50% of the black vote would do several things:
> 
> 1.  Democrats would panic and immediately start pandering for black votes like you would not believe.  You'd have so many promises made you wouldn't be able to keep track of them.  History, of course, would tell you that democrat promises are not worth a lot.
> 2.  Black voters would start to realize that not waiting for government to do something for them is a smart thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Youd have to ask Blacks that dont vote or dont simply out work whites. They need to get with the program and use their strength and superior intellect to achieve while outwitting whites that try to hold them back. I'm not a genius and I did it. if I can do then any Black person can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  Why vote for politicians that promise to do stuff for you if you can do it for yourself?  Better to vote for politicians who would simply get out of your way, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most vote for politicians that arent blatantly racist out of the two major parties. Voting for the repubs is guaranteed stupidity on display.  Makes no sense to vote for a party that pretends racism is still not a major hurdle and even some of their own have mentioned has plenty of racists in that party.
> 
> We need politicians that will level the playing field so Blacks dont have to work 10x as hard. Repubs certainly have no intention of doing that because they want to hold onto their ill gotten gains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that, dear readers, is why democrats can afford to be condescending, make empty promises, and generally ignore African American demands once elected.  They know they are guaranteed the vast majority of black votes in perpetuity no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope! A lot of times blacks stay home if they are completely ignored.
> 
> Blacks were smart to start leaving the GOP in 1927. Now try to win tm hem back. Tell your CEO buddies to start hiring blacks which is the first step in winning them back.
Click to expand...

I don't have any CEO buddies.  That's just an urban myth.  The truth is that the CEO has nothing to do with who gets hired.  That's up to the managers who interview candidates and decide who they want.  Present qualified minority candidates and they'll be hired.  Lowering requirements for minority candidates doesn't help anyone.


----------



## sealybobo

T


hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youd have to ask Blacks that dont vote or dont simply out work whites. They need to get with the program and use their strength and superior intellect to achieve while outwitting whites that try to hold them back. I'm not a genius and I did it. if I can do then any Black person can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Why vote for politicians that promise to do stuff for you if you can do it for yourself?  Better to vote for politicians who would simply get out of your way, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most vote for politicians that arent blatantly racist out of the two major parties. Voting for the repubs is guaranteed stupidity on display.  Makes no sense to vote for a party that pretends racism is still not a major hurdle and even some of their own have mentioned has plenty of racists in that party.
> 
> We need politicians that will level the playing field so Blacks dont have to work 10x as hard. Repubs certainly have no intention of doing that because they want to hold onto their ill gotten gains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that, dear readers, is why democrats can afford to be condescending, make empty promises, and generally ignore African American demands once elected.  They know they are guaranteed the vast majority of black votes in perpetuity no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope! A lot of times blacks stay home if they are completely ignored.
> 
> Blacks were smart to start leaving the GOP in 1927. Now try to win tm hem back. Tell your CEO buddies to start hiring blacks which is the first step in winning them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any CEO buddies.  That's just an urban myth.  The truth is that the CEO has nothing to do with who gets hired.  That's up to the managers who interview candidates and decide who they want.  Present qualified minority candidates and they'll be hired.  Lowering requirements for minority candidates doesn't help anyone.
Click to expand...

That's the problem. You descriminate against blacks.

More times than not it's not who's more qualified it's "who do I want to work with?" And the whites hiring prefer whites.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> T
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Why vote for politicians that promise to do stuff for you if you can do it for yourself?  Better to vote for politicians who would simply get out of your way, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Most vote for politicians that arent blatantly racist out of the two major parties. Voting for the repubs is guaranteed stupidity on display.  Makes no sense to vote for a party that pretends racism is still not a major hurdle and even some of their own have mentioned has plenty of racists in that party.
> 
> We need politicians that will level the playing field so Blacks dont have to work 10x as hard. Repubs certainly have no intention of doing that because they want to hold onto their ill gotten gains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that, dear readers, is why democrats can afford to be condescending, make empty promises, and generally ignore African American demands once elected.  They know they are guaranteed the vast majority of black votes in perpetuity no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope! A lot of times blacks stay home if they are completely ignored.
> 
> Blacks were smart to start leaving the GOP in 1927. Now try to win tm hem back. Tell your CEO buddies to start hiring blacks which is the first step in winning them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any CEO buddies.  That's just an urban myth.  The truth is that the CEO has nothing to do with who gets hired.  That's up to the managers who interview candidates and decide who they want.  Present qualified minority candidates and they'll be hired.  Lowering requirements for minority candidates doesn't help anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the problem. You descriminate against blacks.
Click to expand...


And you know this about me how, again?  Especially given that I am not a hiring manager.



> More times than not it's not who's more qualified it's "who do I want to work with?" And the whites hiring prefer whites.


When a black person loses a job to a white person, do you automatically think "that's racist"?  Because if you do, you're no better than the guy who thinks racism never occurs.  And, like I said, lowering requirements for minority candidates does no one any favors.


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most vote for politicians that arent blatantly racist out of the two major parties. Voting for the repubs is guaranteed stupidity on display.  Makes no sense to vote for a party that pretends racism is still not a major hurdle and even some of their own have mentioned has plenty of racists in that party.
> 
> We need politicians that will level the playing field so Blacks dont have to work 10x as hard. Repubs certainly have no intention of doing that because they want to hold onto their ill gotten gains.
> 
> 
> 
> And that, dear readers, is why democrats can afford to be condescending, make empty promises, and generally ignore African American demands once elected.  They know they are guaranteed the vast majority of black votes in perpetuity no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope! A lot of times blacks stay home if they are completely ignored.
> 
> Blacks were smart to start leaving the GOP in 1927. Now try to win tm hem back. Tell your CEO buddies to start hiring blacks which is the first step in winning them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any CEO buddies.  That's just an urban myth.  The truth is that the CEO has nothing to do with who gets hired.  That's up to the managers who interview candidates and decide who they want.  Present qualified minority candidates and they'll be hired.  Lowering requirements for minority candidates doesn't help anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the problem. You descriminate against blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know this about me how, again?  Especially given that I am not a hiring manager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More times than not it's not who's more qualified it's "who do I want to work with?" And the whites hiring prefer whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a black person loses a job to a white person, do you automatically think "that's racist"?  Because if you do, you're no better than the guy who thinks racism never occurs.  And, like I said, lowering requirements for minority candidates does no one any favors.
Click to expand...

I think you got my point. It is a fact for most blue collar jobs hiring managers hire people they want to work with sometimes more than who's more qualified. And they relate more with white people.

If trump were being honest he'd call white America out for discriminatory hiring practices.

But then trump himself doesn't hire blacks.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that, dear readers, is why democrats can afford to be condescending, make empty promises, and generally ignore African American demands once elected.  They know they are guaranteed the vast majority of black votes in perpetuity no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! A lot of times blacks stay home if they are completely ignored.
> 
> Blacks were smart to start leaving the GOP in 1927. Now try to win tm hem back. Tell your CEO buddies to start hiring blacks which is the first step in winning them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any CEO buddies.  That's just an urban myth.  The truth is that the CEO has nothing to do with who gets hired.  That's up to the managers who interview candidates and decide who they want.  Present qualified minority candidates and they'll be hired.  Lowering requirements for minority candidates doesn't help anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the problem. You descriminate against blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know this about me how, again?  Especially given that I am not a hiring manager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More times than not it's not who's more qualified it's "who do I want to work with?" And the whites hiring prefer whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a black person loses a job to a white person, do you automatically think "that's racist"?  Because if you do, you're no better than the guy who thinks racism never occurs.  And, like I said, lowering requirements for minority candidates does no one any favors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you got my point. It is a fact for most blue collar jobs hiring managers hire people they want to work with sometimes more than who's more qualified. And they relate more with white people.
Click to expand...


Of course team cohesion is a requirement for efficient functioning, and that will never change.  I would say that a neo-nazi skin head, for example, would find it difficult to gain and keep employment on a majority Hispanic construction crew.  Now, if it can be shown that qualified minorities are being denied employment because of their skin color, then you have a violation of federal law.  If you are complaining that the law is not being enforced, you've opened a whole new can of worms, because there are a LOT of laws that are routinely ignored.



> If trump were being honest he'd call white America out for discriminatory hiring practices.
> 
> But then trump himself doesn't hire blacks.


He does, however, hire a lot of Hispanic people, who are heavily represented in the construction trade.  Now, how do you know that Trump refuses to hire dark skinned people *because* of their skin color?  Are you not perhaps projecting on him something you don't know to be true?  I would like to know if this has been shown to be a fact or if this is just a knee jerk reaction.  Trump = bad, racist = bad, thus Trump = racist?


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! A lot of times blacks stay home if they are completely ignored.
> 
> Blacks were smart to start leaving the GOP in 1927. Now try to win tm hem back. Tell your CEO buddies to start hiring blacks which is the first step in winning them back.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any CEO buddies.  That's just an urban myth.  The truth is that the CEO has nothing to do with who gets hired.  That's up to the managers who interview candidates and decide who they want.  Present qualified minority candidates and they'll be hired.  Lowering requirements for minority candidates doesn't help anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the problem. You descriminate against blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know this about me how, again?  Especially given that I am not a hiring manager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More times than not it's not who's more qualified it's "who do I want to work with?" And the whites hiring prefer whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a black person loses a job to a white person, do you automatically think "that's racist"?  Because if you do, you're no better than the guy who thinks racism never occurs.  And, like I said, lowering requirements for minority candidates does no one any favors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you got my point. It is a fact for most blue collar jobs hiring managers hire people they want to work with sometimes more than who's more qualified. And they relate more with white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course team cohesion is a requirement for efficient functioning, and that will never change.  I would say that a neo-nazi skin head, for example, would find it difficult to gain and keep employment on a majority Hispanic construction crew.  Now, if it can be shown that qualified minorities are being denied employment because of their skin color, then you have a violation of federal law.  If you are complaining that the law is not being enforced, you've opened a whole new can of worms, because there are a LOT of laws that are routinely ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If trump were being honest he'd call white America out for discriminatory hiring practices.
> 
> But then trump himself doesn't hire blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does, however, hire a lot of Hispanic people, who are heavily represented in the construction trade.  Now, how do you know that Trump refuses to hire dark skinned people *because* of their skin color?  Are you not perhaps projecting on him something you don't know to be true?  I would like to know if this has been shown to be a fact or if this is just a knee jerk reaction.  Trump = bad, racist = bad, thus Trump = racist?
Click to expand...

I know how things are because I'm a white dude living in a white dominated country and I know how white hiring managers treat blacks.  It's called having a liberal mind.  We can do much better.  

You want to pretend racism doesn't exist and until someone is stone cold busted, you'll claim ignorance.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any CEO buddies.  That's just an urban myth.  The truth is that the CEO has nothing to do with who gets hired.  That's up to the managers who interview candidates and decide who they want.  Present qualified minority candidates and they'll be hired.  Lowering requirements for minority candidates doesn't help anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem. You descriminate against blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know this about me how, again?  Especially given that I am not a hiring manager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More times than not it's not who's more qualified it's "who do I want to work with?" And the whites hiring prefer whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a black person loses a job to a white person, do you automatically think "that's racist"?  Because if you do, you're no better than the guy who thinks racism never occurs.  And, like I said, lowering requirements for minority candidates does no one any favors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you got my point. It is a fact for most blue collar jobs hiring managers hire people they want to work with sometimes more than who's more qualified. And they relate more with white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course team cohesion is a requirement for efficient functioning, and that will never change.  I would say that a neo-nazi skin head, for example, would find it difficult to gain and keep employment on a majority Hispanic construction crew.  Now, if it can be shown that qualified minorities are being denied employment because of their skin color, then you have a violation of federal law.  If you are complaining that the law is not being enforced, you've opened a whole new can of worms, because there are a LOT of laws that are routinely ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If trump were being honest he'd call white America out for discriminatory hiring practices.
> 
> But then trump himself doesn't hire blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does, however, hire a lot of Hispanic people, who are heavily represented in the construction trade.  Now, how do you know that Trump refuses to hire dark skinned people *because* of their skin color?  Are you not perhaps projecting on him something you don't know to be true?  I would like to know if this has been shown to be a fact or if this is just a knee jerk reaction.  Trump = bad, racist = bad, thus Trump = racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know how things are because I'm a white dude living in a white dominated country and I know how white hiring managers treat blacks.  It's called having a liberal mind.  We can do much better.
> 
> You want to pretend racism doesn't exist and until someone is stone cold busted, you'll claim ignorance.
Click to expand...

You certainly like to make a lot of accusations.  I choose to not honor that approach, so try again.


----------



## the_human_being

It's really hard to tell. Most Blacks are named "X" or at least that's the way they sign their names.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
Click to expand...

I seem to recall movies where it was frustrating for civil rights leaders when Kennedy didn't do everything they asked but at least he listened. 

You know part of the democratic platform is to poverish impoverished communities. You know the GOP will invest zero in black communities.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the reasons they dont vote. White people talk too much and never do anything concrete. it shouldnt take someone voting for you to do what you promised.  That just tells me you are passively racist at best..
> 
> 
> 
> So why rely on someone else to do something for you?  You're only going to be disappointed.  This is why we say that continuing to vote democrat as a bloc is dumb.  They know they'll get the black vote every time so they can safely ignore black demands.  Giving the Republicans 50% of the black vote would do several things:
> 
> 1.  Democrats would panic and immediately start pandering for black votes like you would not believe.  You'd have so many promises made you wouldn't be able to keep track of them.  History, of course, would tell you that democrat promises are not worth a lot.
> 2.  Black voters would start to realize that not waiting for government to do something for them is a smart thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youd have to ask Blacks that dont vote or dont simply out work whites. They need to get with the program and use their strength and superior intellect to achieve while outwitting whites that try to hold them back. I'm not a genius and I did it. if I can do then any Black person can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  Why vote for politicians that promise to do stuff for you if you can do it for yourself?  Better to vote for politicians who would simply get out of your way, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most vote for politicians that arent blatantly racist out of the two major parties. Voting for the repubs is guaranteed stupidity on display.  Makes no sense to vote for a party that pretends racism is still not a major hurdle and even some of their own have mentioned has plenty of racists in that party.
> 
> We need politicians that will level the playing field so Blacks dont have to work 10x as hard. Repubs certainly have no intention of doing that because they want to hold onto their ill gotten gains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that, dear readers, is why democrats can afford to be condescending, make empty promises, and generally ignore African American demands once elected.  They know they are guaranteed the vast majority of black votes in perpetuity no matter what.
Click to expand...

I disagree. I myself have set the example by registering independent. My vote is going to the party that will do the most for my people. I encourage every Black person I meet to do the same thing.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why rely on someone else to do something for you?  You're only going to be disappointed.  This is why we say that continuing to vote democrat as a bloc is dumb.  They know they'll get the black vote every time so they can safely ignore black demands.  Giving the Republicans 50% of the black vote would do several things:
> 
> 1.  Democrats would panic and immediately start pandering for black votes like you would not believe.  You'd have so many promises made you wouldn't be able to keep track of them.  History, of course, would tell you that democrat promises are not worth a lot.
> 2.  Black voters would start to realize that not waiting for government to do something for them is a smart thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Youd have to ask Blacks that dont vote or dont simply out work whites. They need to get with the program and use their strength and superior intellect to achieve while outwitting whites that try to hold them back. I'm not a genius and I did it. if I can do then any Black person can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  Why vote for politicians that promise to do stuff for you if you can do it for yourself?  Better to vote for politicians who would simply get out of your way, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most vote for politicians that arent blatantly racist out of the two major parties. Voting for the repubs is guaranteed stupidity on display.  Makes no sense to vote for a party that pretends racism is still not a major hurdle and even some of their own have mentioned has plenty of racists in that party.
> 
> We need politicians that will level the playing field so Blacks dont have to work 10x as hard. Repubs certainly have no intention of doing that because they want to hold onto their ill gotten gains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that, dear readers, is why democrats can afford to be condescending, make empty promises, and generally ignore African American demands once elected.  They know they are guaranteed the vast majority of black votes in perpetuity no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I myself have set the example by registering independent. My vote is going to the party that will do the most for my people. I encourage every Black person I meet to do the same thing.
Click to expand...

That's fantastic and I applaud you for doing so, but the truth remains that the democrats will continue getting the vast majority of black votes and making empty promises.  I do have to note, however, that you are looking at government as an agent to do things for you, not as an obstacle preventing you from succeeding for yourself.


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
Click to expand...



Why don't liberals vote in the midterms?


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't liberals vote in the midterms?
Click to expand...

Liberals do.  There are a lot less liberals than there are conservatives.  The reason you lose general elections is because the moderates and undecideds lean left.  They don't want voter restrictive laws.  They don't want to over turn roe v wade.  They don't want a conservative supreme court.  They don't want a pro corporation anti middle class supreme court.  They want green technology.  They like social security and high paying wages.

But they don't think it matters and they aren't into voting like they should be.  But make no mistake, when they show up, Democrats win.

It's hip to vote in general elections.  Everyone's doing it.  Everyone's talking about who are you going to vote for.  But in midterms, people don't care about senators and house seats and governors nearly as much as they do voting for President.  Basically those moderates and undecideds and independents are stupid fucks for thinking it doesn't matter.  In fact, the middle class disappeared and the poor got poorer because they didn't vote.  But no one gets it.  

The rich rule because of midterms.  Do you miss midterms?  No you do not.  None of you cons do.  You know it's important.  Do I miss midterms?  Nope.  So why do I lose midterms and you lose general election years?  It's because people that don't think midterms matter do show up to vote for President.

And you and I both know midterms matter.  They matter very much.  In fact, Republicans have figured out it's more important to control state houses than it is to control the federal government.  You can get more done.  That's why all this dark money is going to local politicians this year.  If I see your sign then I'm not voting for you because I know why you are so well funded.  Dark money.

Report: Dark Money Surges in State and Local Elections


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youd have to ask Blacks that dont vote or dont simply out work whites. They need to get with the program and use their strength and superior intellect to achieve while outwitting whites that try to hold them back. I'm not a genius and I did it. if I can do then any Black person can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Why vote for politicians that promise to do stuff for you if you can do it for yourself?  Better to vote for politicians who would simply get out of your way, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most vote for politicians that arent blatantly racist out of the two major parties. Voting for the repubs is guaranteed stupidity on display.  Makes no sense to vote for a party that pretends racism is still not a major hurdle and even some of their own have mentioned has plenty of racists in that party.
> 
> We need politicians that will level the playing field so Blacks dont have to work 10x as hard. Repubs certainly have no intention of doing that because they want to hold onto their ill gotten gains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that, dear readers, is why democrats can afford to be condescending, make empty promises, and generally ignore African American demands once elected.  They know they are guaranteed the vast majority of black votes in perpetuity no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I myself have set the example by registering independent. My vote is going to the party that will do the most for my people. I encourage every Black person I meet to do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fantastic and I applaud you for doing so, but the truth remains that the democrats will continue getting the vast majority of black votes and making empty promises.  I do have to note, however, that you are looking at government as an agent to do things for you, not as an obstacle preventing you from succeeding for yourself.
Click to expand...


Even with empty promises its still better than racists diligently working against you trying to return the US to the Jim Crow era.  Yes the government is there to do things for me. They are there to clear the way and provide services. If they arent doing those things then they are not needed and yes they are an obstacles.


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't liberals vote in the midterms?
Click to expand...

Why do poor whites vote conservative?


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Why vote for politicians that promise to do stuff for you if you can do it for yourself?  Better to vote for politicians who would simply get out of your way, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Most vote for politicians that arent blatantly racist out of the two major parties. Voting for the repubs is guaranteed stupidity on display.  Makes no sense to vote for a party that pretends racism is still not a major hurdle and even some of their own have mentioned has plenty of racists in that party.
> 
> We need politicians that will level the playing field so Blacks dont have to work 10x as hard. Repubs certainly have no intention of doing that because they want to hold onto their ill gotten gains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that, dear readers, is why democrats can afford to be condescending, make empty promises, and generally ignore African American demands once elected.  They know they are guaranteed the vast majority of black votes in perpetuity no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I myself have set the example by registering independent. My vote is going to the party that will do the most for my people. I encourage every Black person I meet to do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fantastic and I applaud you for doing so, but the truth remains that the democrats will continue getting the vast majority of black votes and making empty promises.  I do have to note, however, that you are looking at government as an agent to do things for you, not as an obstacle preventing you from succeeding for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even with empty promises its still better than racists diligently working against you trying to return the US to the Jim Crow era.  Yes the government is there to do things for me. They are there to clear the way and provide services. If they arent doing those things then they are not needed and yes they are an obstacles.
Click to expand...

Your problem is obvious.  You believe people are really trying to go back  to Jim Crow.  They're not.  Well, there may be little pockets of ignorance remaining, but then there are pockets of black racists who want to kill whitey too.  The point is, there simply is not enough force behind those movements to re-enact Jim Crow.  That's dead and gone.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't liberals vote in the midterms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do poor whites vote conservative?
Click to expand...

Because they don't want to be punished if they become successful.  But even more than that, they just want to be left alone and not have Big Brother watching.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most vote for politicians that arent blatantly racist out of the two major parties. Voting for the repubs is guaranteed stupidity on display.  Makes no sense to vote for a party that pretends racism is still not a major hurdle and even some of their own have mentioned has plenty of racists in that party.
> 
> We need politicians that will level the playing field so Blacks dont have to work 10x as hard. Repubs certainly have no intention of doing that because they want to hold onto their ill gotten gains.
> 
> 
> 
> And that, dear readers, is why democrats can afford to be condescending, make empty promises, and generally ignore African American demands once elected.  They know they are guaranteed the vast majority of black votes in perpetuity no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. I myself have set the example by registering independent. My vote is going to the party that will do the most for my people. I encourage every Black person I meet to do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fantastic and I applaud you for doing so, but the truth remains that the democrats will continue getting the vast majority of black votes and making empty promises.  I do have to note, however, that you are looking at government as an agent to do things for you, not as an obstacle preventing you from succeeding for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even with empty promises its still better than racists diligently working against you trying to return the US to the Jim Crow era.  Yes the government is there to do things for me. They are there to clear the way and provide services. If they arent doing those things then they are not needed and yes they are an obstacles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your problem is obvious.  You believe people are really trying to go back  to Jim Crow.  They're not.  Well, there may be little pockets of ignorance remaining, but then there are pockets of black racists who want to kill whitey too.  The point is, there simply is not enough force behind those movements to re-enact Jim Crow.  That's dead and gone.
Click to expand...

I dont see it as a problem. I see it as remaining vigilant. While there may be just small pockets I would need to be convinced of that. I see racists lining up behind the repub party. I see the GOP candidate courting that segment. There would be no way an intelligent Black person (that was not an uncle tom and looking out for himself) could ever justify to me why they were voting for such a person or party.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> 
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't liberals vote in the midterms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do poor whites vote conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they don't want to be punished if they become successful.  But even more than that, they just want to be left alone and not have Big Brother watching.
Click to expand...

The problem is that there will always be a segment of poor whites that are not going to be successful. In essence they are voting for a pipe dream. If they were really afraid of being punished they wouldn't vote for conservatives because those are the people that cut their welfare.  If they were really intent on becoming successful they wouldnt accept welfare.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

sealybobo said:


> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.



I think the black people should vote democrat.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> 
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't liberals vote in the midterms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do poor whites vote conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they don't want to be punished if they become successful.  But even more than that, they just want to be left alone and not have Big Brother watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that there will always be a segment of poor whites that are not going to be successful. In essence they are voting for a pipe dream. If they were really afraid of being punished they wouldn't vote for conservatives because those are the people that cut their welfare.  If they were really intent on becoming successful they wouldnt accept welfare.
Click to expand...

A great example of this is how the south has used intimidation, threats, lies, ignorance and bullying to stop dumb whites from unionizing or organizing. And not just dumb whites down south. All over America. They don't realize how they became middle class.


----------



## Asclepias

vasuderatorrent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the black people should vote democrat.
Click to expand...

What are your reasons?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the black people should vote democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are your reasons?
Click to expand...

I think he was being sarcastic but I'll give you one reason blacks should vote for the democratic party. There's a chance that politician understands the problems black people face.

There's also a chance that democrat might actually be black himself. The reason Ben carson ane Herman Cain were uncle Tom tokens is that Republicans won't vote for them and neither will blacks. If they are electable show me one black Republican governor or senator.

Why doesn't Ben carson run for senator as a Republican? There is a ceiling for blacks in the gop


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the black people should vote democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are your reasons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he was being sarcastic but I'll give you one reason blacks should vote for the democratic party. There's a chance that politician understands the problems black people face.
> 
> There's also a chance that democrat might actually be black himself. The reason Ben carson ane Herman Cain were uncle Tom tokens is that Republicans won't vote for them and neither will blacks. If they are electable show me one black Republican governor or senator.
> 
> Why doesn't Ben carson run for senator as a Republican? There is a ceiling for blacks in the gop
Click to expand...

I would vote for Colin Powell. I agree by and large most Black repubs are UTs  however I need to see more than just lip service from Dems and I personally think its dumb to give your vote to someone every voting cycle. Dems should earn the Black vote by action and not by talking.  Blacks should all register as independents and see who earns their vote. There should be some solid proof of changes being done prior to the election not after.  i think the problem is that there is still a large contingent of whites that are passively racist that will turn if some real change is implemented.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the black people should vote democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are your reasons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he was being sarcastic but I'll give you one reason blacks should vote for the democratic party. There's a chance that politician understands the problems black people face.
> 
> There's also a chance that democrat might actually be black himself. The reason Ben carson ane Herman Cain were uncle Tom tokens is that Republicans won't vote for them and neither will blacks. If they are electable show me one black Republican governor or senator.
> 
> Why doesn't Ben carson run for senator as a Republican? There is a ceiling for blacks in the gop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would vote for Colin Powell. I agree by and large most Black repubs are UTs  however I need to see more than just lip service from Dems and I personally think its dumb to give your vote to someone every voting cycle. Dems should earn the Black vote by action and not by talking.  Blacks should all register as independents and see who earns their vote. There should be some solid proof of changes being done prior to the election not after.  i think the problem is that there is still a large contingent of whites that are passively racist that will turn if some real change is implemented.
Click to expand...

You get no special treatment. The more you vote the more weight your vote carries. Your area is already at a disadvantage because your constituents don't donate volunteer or even show up to vote.

I would love to see black communities get involved so your plan would work. Because if black people consistently showed up, Republicans would then start working for your vote, rather than use you to get whites to vote.

So first step is show up and vote democratic. Then if or when the Democrats take you for granted, vote GOP and give them a chance to disappoint. Which they will. 

When poor blacks make it out of poverty they get to join the rest of us. Are you a greed Republican or intelligent democrat? Us whites are divided. 

The problem is we got to get more poor people to vote. Told you before. Don't vote don't matter, no matter what color you are


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the black people should vote democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are your reasons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he was being sarcastic but I'll give you one reason blacks should vote for the democratic party. There's a chance that politician understands the problems black people face.
> 
> There's also a chance that democrat might actually be black himself. The reason Ben carson ane Herman Cain were uncle Tom tokens is that Republicans won't vote for them and neither will blacks. If they are electable show me one black Republican governor or senator.
> 
> Why doesn't Ben carson run for senator as a Republican? There is a ceiling for blacks in the gop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would vote for Colin Powell. I agree by and large most Black repubs are UTs  however I need to see more than just lip service from Dems and I personally think its dumb to give your vote to someone every voting cycle. Dems should earn the Black vote by action and not by talking.  Blacks should all register as independents and see who earns their vote. There should be some solid proof of changes being done prior to the election not after.  i think the problem is that there is still a large contingent of whites that are passively racist that will turn if some real change is implemented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get no special treatment. The more you vote the more weight your vote carries. Your area is already at a disadvantage because your constituents don't donate volunteer or even show up to vote.
> 
> I would love to see black communities get involved so your plan would work. Because if black people consistently showed up, Republicans would then start working for your vote, rather than use you to get whites to vote.
> 
> So first step is show up and vote democratic. Then if or when the Democrats take you for granted, vote GOP and give them a chance to disappoint. Which they will.
> 
> When poor blacks make it out of poverty they get to join the rest of us. Are you a greed Republican or intelligent democrat? Us whites are divided.
> 
> The problem is we got to get more poor people to vote. Told you before. Don't vote don't matter, no matter what color you are
Click to expand...

Which is why some Blacks dont vote. There is no incentive and they know its more of the same ole same ole.  Someone will get smart and court the Black vote and not be Black themselves. Special treatment is what politics is all about. The squeaky wheel gets oiled first.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the black people should vote democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> What are your reasons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he was being sarcastic but I'll give you one reason blacks should vote for the democratic party. There's a chance that politician understands the problems black people face.
> 
> There's also a chance that democrat might actually be black himself. The reason Ben carson ane Herman Cain were uncle Tom tokens is that Republicans won't vote for them and neither will blacks. If they are electable show me one black Republican governor or senator.
> 
> Why doesn't Ben carson run for senator as a Republican? There is a ceiling for blacks in the gop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would vote for Colin Powell. I agree by and large most Black repubs are UTs  however I need to see more than just lip service from Dems and I personally think its dumb to give your vote to someone every voting cycle. Dems should earn the Black vote by action and not by talking.  Blacks should all register as independents and see who earns their vote. There should be some solid proof of changes being done prior to the election not after.  i think the problem is that there is still a large contingent of whites that are passively racist that will turn if some real change is implemented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get no special treatment. The more you vote the more weight your vote carries. Your area is already at a disadvantage because your constituents don't donate volunteer or even show up to vote.
> 
> I would love to see black communities get involved so your plan would work. Because if black people consistently showed up, Republicans would then start working for your vote, rather than use you to get whites to vote.
> 
> So first step is show up and vote democratic. Then if or when the Democrats take you for granted, vote GOP and give them a chance to disappoint. Which they will.
> 
> When poor blacks make it out of poverty they get to join the rest of us. Are you a greed Republican or intelligent democrat? Us whites are divided.
> 
> The problem is we got to get more poor people to vote. Told you before. Don't vote don't matter, no matter what color you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why some Blacks dont vote. There is no incentive and they know its more of the same ole same ole.  Someone will get smart and court the Black vote and not be Black themselves. Special treatment is what politics is all about. The squeaky wheel gets oiled first.
Click to expand...

Nope. The rich love having a huge pool of poor people to keep wages down. Republicans love that you don't vote. Easier to suppress and discourage your vote than win it over.

Maybe the poor know something the rich don't know because the rich show up and vote every 2 years. 

Do you agree and believe it doesn't matter? You know you don't but you'll argue anyways.

If you are the kind of American who has given up on life so much that you don't even know voting matters, what is any politician going to do for you?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

MarcATL said:


> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.



And you're ultimately perpetuating the problem, tbh. The votes of people who have to be dragged kicking and screaming only cancels out the votes of informed proactive citizens.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're ultimately perpetuating the problem, tbh. The votes of people who have to be dragged kicking and screaming only cancels out the votes of informed proactive citizens.
Click to expand...

Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.

But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was being sarcastic but I'll give you one reason blacks should vote for the democratic party. There's a chance that politician understands the problems black people face.
> 
> There's also a chance that democrat might actually be black himself. The reason Ben carson ane Herman Cain were uncle Tom tokens is that Republicans won't vote for them and neither will blacks. If they are electable show me one black Republican governor or senator.
> 
> Why doesn't Ben carson run for senator as a Republican? There is a ceiling for blacks in the gop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would vote for Colin Powell. I agree by and large most Black repubs are UTs  however I need to see more than just lip service from Dems and I personally think its dumb to give your vote to someone every voting cycle. Dems should earn the Black vote by action and not by talking.  Blacks should all register as independents and see who earns their vote. There should be some solid proof of changes being done prior to the election not after.  i think the problem is that there is still a large contingent of whites that are passively racist that will turn if some real change is implemented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get no special treatment. The more you vote the more weight your vote carries. Your area is already at a disadvantage because your constituents don't donate volunteer or even show up to vote.
> 
> I would love to see black communities get involved so your plan would work. Because if black people consistently showed up, Republicans would then start working for your vote, rather than use you to get whites to vote.
> 
> So first step is show up and vote democratic. Then if or when the Democrats take you for granted, vote GOP and give them a chance to disappoint. Which they will.
> 
> When poor blacks make it out of poverty they get to join the rest of us. Are you a greed Republican or intelligent democrat? Us whites are divided.
> 
> The problem is we got to get more poor people to vote. Told you before. Don't vote don't matter, no matter what color you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why some Blacks dont vote. There is no incentive and they know its more of the same ole same ole.  Someone will get smart and court the Black vote and not be Black themselves. Special treatment is what politics is all about. The squeaky wheel gets oiled first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. The rich love having a huge pool of poor people to keep wages down. Republicans love that you don't vote. Easier to suppress and discourage your vote than win it over.
> 
> Maybe the poor know something the rich don't know because the rich show up and vote every 2 years.
> 
> Do you agree and believe it doesn't matter? You know you don't but you'll argue anyways.
> 
> If you are the kind of American who has given up on life so much that you don't even know voting matters, what is any politician going to do for you?
Click to expand...

I know repubs love Blacks not voting. What I said is one day someone will get smart and actually court the Black vote via action. Its  like when I bought my first home for only $500 down through HUD. My wife had to talk me into it because I thought it was some kind of scam. Once I got comfortable being a home owner it opened my eyes.  It was an incentive.  if a politician isnt a capable enough leader to provide incentive what would I look like voting for them?


----------



## sealybobo

OW


Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was being sarcastic but I'll give you one reason blacks should vote for the democratic party. There's a chance that politician understands the problems black people face.
> 
> There's also a chance that democrat might actually be black himself. The reason Ben carson ane Herman Cain were uncle Tom tokens is that Republicans won't vote for them and neither will blacks. If they are electable show me one black Republican governor or senator.
> 
> Why doesn't Ben carson run for senator as a Republican? There is a ceiling for blacks in the gop
> 
> 
> 
> I would vote for Colin Powell. I agree by and large most Black repubs are UTs  however I need to see more than just lip service from Dems and I personally think its dumb to give your vote to someone every voting cycle. Dems should earn the Black vote by action and not by talking.  Blacks should all register as independents and see who earns their vote. There should be some solid proof of changes being done prior to the election not after.  i think the problem is that there is still a large contingent of whites that are passively racist that will turn if some real change is implemented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get no special treatment. The more you vote the more weight your vote carries. Your area is already at a disadvantage because your constituents don't donate volunteer or even show up to vote.
> 
> I would love to see black communities get involved so your plan would work. Because if black people consistently showed up, Republicans would then start working for your vote, rather than use you to get whites to vote.
> 
> So first step is show up and vote democratic. Then if or when the Democrats take you for granted, vote GOP and give them a chance to disappoint. Which they will.
> 
> When poor blacks make it out of poverty they get to join the rest of us. Are you a greed Republican or intelligent democrat? Us whites are divided.
> 
> The problem is we got to get more poor people to vote. Told you before. Don't vote don't matter, no matter what color you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why some Blacks dont vote. There is no incentive and they know its more of the same ole same ole.  Someone will get smart and court the Black vote and not be Black themselves. Special treatment is what politics is all about. The squeaky wheel gets oiled first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. The rich love having a huge pool of poor people to keep wages down. Republicans love that you don't vote. Easier to suppress and discourage your vote than win it over.
> 
> Maybe the poor know something the rich don't know because the rich show up and vote every 2 years.
> 
> Do you agree and believe it doesn't matter? You know you don't but you'll argue anyways.
> 
> If you are the kind of American who has given up on life so much that you don't even know voting matters, what is any politician going to do for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know repubs love Blacks not voting. What I said is one day someone will get smart and actually court the Black vote via action. Its  like when I bought my first home for only $500 down through HUD. My wife had to talk me into it because I thought it was some kind of scam. Once I got comfortable being a home owner it opened my eyes.  It was an incentive.  if a politician isnt a capable enough leader to provide incentive what would I look like voting for them?
Click to expand...

It's like blacks and politicians both want to dance but neither is willing to make the first move.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're ultimately perpetuating the problem, tbh. The votes of people who have to be dragged kicking and screaming only cancels out the votes of informed proactive citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.
> 
> But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates
Click to expand...


No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're ultimately perpetuating the problem, tbh. The votes of people who have to be dragged kicking and screaming only cancels out the votes of informed proactive citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.
> 
> But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.
Click to expand...

We've seen your tests. You don't need a test to have a baby you don't need one to vote. 

Just another hurdle you want to use to discourage voter turnout of people you know won't vote for you. 

How many one issue wedge issue republicans voters would pass? The religious lady who only votes because of abortion or gays. The guy who votes Republican because of guns.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're ultimately perpetuating the problem, tbh. The votes of people who have to be dragged kicking and screaming only cancels out the votes of informed proactive citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.
> 
> But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.
Click to expand...

How many marbles in the jar? You get it wrong and you cant vote.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're ultimately perpetuating the problem, tbh. The votes of people who have to be dragged kicking and screaming only cancels out the votes of informed proactive citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.
> 
> But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've seen your tests. You don't need a test to have a baby you don't need one to vote.
> 
> Just another hurdle you want to use to discourage voter turnout of people you know won't vote for you.
> 
> How many one issue wedge issue republicans voters would pass? The religious lady who only votes because of abortion or gays. The guy who votes Republican because of guns.
Click to expand...


You're right that I would want to discourage dumbasses from voting. I wouldn't want them managing a business; why would I want them in effect managing the country's business?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're ultimately perpetuating the problem, tbh. The votes of people who have to be dragged kicking and screaming only cancels out the votes of informed proactive citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.
> 
> But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many marbles in the jar? You get it wrong and you cant vote.
Click to expand...


You'd probably do better at that test than most, tbh. And you not voting is helpful.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're ultimately perpetuating the problem, tbh. The votes of people who have to be dragged kicking and screaming only cancels out the votes of informed proactive citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.
> 
> But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've seen your tests. You don't need a test to have a baby you don't need one to vote.
> 
> Just another hurdle you want to use to discourage voter turnout of people you know won't vote for you.
> 
> How many one issue wedge issue republicans voters would pass? The religious lady who only votes because of abortion or gays. The guy who votes Republican because of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right that I would want to discourage dumbasses from voting. I wouldn't want them managing a business; why would I want them in effect managing the country's business?
Click to expand...

I don't know, democracy?


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're ultimately perpetuating the problem, tbh. The votes of people who have to be dragged kicking and screaming only cancels out the votes of informed proactive citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.
> 
> But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many marbles in the jar? You get it wrong and you cant vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd probably do better at that test than most, tbh. And you not voting is helpful.
Click to expand...

i always vote and yes I would do better on any test than you could TBH. The point is that there should never be a test for voting. Your citizenship should be the only thing that determines if you can vote.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're ultimately perpetuating the problem, tbh. The votes of people who have to be dragged kicking and screaming only cancels out the votes of informed proactive citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.
> 
> But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've seen your tests. You don't need a test to have a baby you don't need one to vote.
> 
> Just another hurdle you want to use to discourage voter turnout of people you know won't vote for you.
> 
> How many one issue wedge issue republicans voters would pass? The religious lady who only votes because of abortion or gays. The guy who votes Republican because of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right that I would want to discourage dumbasses from voting. I wouldn't want them managing a business; why would I want them in effect managing the country's business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, democracy?
Click to expand...


Am I arguing that it should be that way or that it would be better in effect that way? Obviously, morons have equal rights under The Constitution.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're ultimately perpetuating the problem, tbh. The votes of people who have to be dragged kicking and screaming only cancels out the votes of informed proactive citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.
> 
> But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many marbles in the jar? You get it wrong and you cant vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd probably do better at that test than most, tbh. And you not voting is helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i always vote and yes I would do better on any test than you could TBH. The point is that there should never be a test for voting. Your citizenship should be the only thing that determines if you can vote.
Click to expand...


No. Because my credentials are real and not made up.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're ultimately perpetuating the problem, tbh. The votes of people who have to be dragged kicking and screaming only cancels out the votes of informed proactive citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.
> 
> But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many marbles in the jar? You get it wrong and you cant vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd probably do better at that test than most, tbh. And you not voting is helpful.
Click to expand...

You'd fail the test if we gave it. 

1. What's gerrymandering?
2. How did bush steal 2000 and 2004?
3. On whos watch did tarp happen?
4. Did Saddam have wmd's?
5. Which president and party wrote NAFTA?
6. Did Clinton have a surplus?
7. Do you know the difference between debt and deficit?


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.
> 
> But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've seen your tests. You don't need a test to have a baby you don't need one to vote.
> 
> Just another hurdle you want to use to discourage voter turnout of people you know won't vote for you.
> 
> How many one issue wedge issue republicans voters would pass? The religious lady who only votes because of abortion or gays. The guy who votes Republican because of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right that I would want to discourage dumbasses from voting. I wouldn't want them managing a business; why would I want them in effect managing the country's business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, democracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I arguing that it should be that way or that it would be better in effect that way? Obviously, morons have equal rights under The Constitution.
Click to expand...

Depends on what you mean by effective. If all the Drumpf followers were tested 90% of them would fail.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're ultimately perpetuating the problem, tbh. The votes of people who have to be dragged kicking and screaming only cancels out the votes of informed proactive citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.
> 
> But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many marbles in the jar? You get it wrong and you cant vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd probably do better at that test than most, tbh. And you not voting is helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd fail the test if we gave it.
> 
> 1. What's gerrymandering?
> 2. How did bush steal 2000 and 2004?
> 3. On whos watch did tarp happen?
> 4. Did Saddam have wmd's?
> 5. Which president and party wrote NAFTA?
> 6. Did Clinton have a surplus?
> 7. Do you know the difference between debt and deficit?
Click to expand...


 At your crybaby test.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.
> 
> But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many marbles in the jar? You get it wrong and you cant vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd probably do better at that test than most, tbh. And you not voting is helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i always vote and yes I would do better on any test than you could TBH. The point is that there should never be a test for voting. Your citizenship should be the only thing that determines if you can vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because my credentials are real and not made up.
Click to expand...

You have no credentials I am aware of real or made up.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.
> 
> But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've seen your tests. You don't need a test to have a baby you don't need one to vote.
> 
> Just another hurdle you want to use to discourage voter turnout of people you know won't vote for you.
> 
> How many one issue wedge issue republicans voters would pass? The religious lady who only votes because of abortion or gays. The guy who votes Republican because of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right that I would want to discourage dumbasses from voting. I wouldn't want them managing a business; why would I want them in effect managing the country's business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, democracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I arguing that it should be that way or that it would be better in effect that way? Obviously, morons have equal rights under The Constitution.
Click to expand...

And I think you're a moron. So you too have equal rights too. 

In our house everyone has a vote. The master, managers, field slaves and even house niggas like us. You don't want the field niggas to vote because you worry it'll negatively affect you. 

There are liberal house niggas and conservative ones. Remember Sam L Jackson in that Quinton tarrantino movie? Django? That's you


----------



## GHook93

sealybobo said:


> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.



No matter the turnout politicians on both sides won't listen to blacks, because: 1. Most black organization demands like BLM are devoid of logic and rationale and should be dismissed.
2. Blacks are most ignorant of politics so they don't know what is really going on anyways.
3. The big one why no politicians care about blacks, is they vote 90%+ for Democrats year in and out. Democrats take them for granted and only work for other groups like Hispanics, Asians, Union workers etc. The Republicans also see this and write the black vote off as well.

Black turnout could be 100% and eh politicians will still not give a damn about them.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.
> 
> 
> 
> How many marbles in the jar? You get it wrong and you cant vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd probably do better at that test than most, tbh. And you not voting is helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i always vote and yes I would do better on any test than you could TBH. The point is that there should never be a test for voting. Your citizenship should be the only thing that determines if you can vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because my credentials are real and not made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no credentials I am aware of real or made up.
Click to expand...

I thought Trump loved the uneducated and they love him? 

In fact we know those uneducated blue collar whites are trumps base. I don't think Gatsby is being intellectually honest with us. I think he wants certain dummies voting but not all. But I'm sure he'd be OK with disqualifying all of them from voting because he is sure he'd win more elections if less people voted, not more.

And your people think voting doesn't matter so gatsy wins


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.


*If they are all voting for Hillary, they will certainly matter, particularly in battleground states.*


----------



## sealybobo

GHook93 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter the turnout politicians on both sides won't listen to blacks, because: 1. Most black organization demands like BLM are devoid of logic and rationale and should be dismissed.
> 2. Blacks are most ignorant of politics so they don't know what is really going on anyways.
> 3. The big one why no politicians care about blacks, is they vote 90%+ for Democrats year in and out. Democrats take them for granted and only work for other groups like Hispanics, Asians, Union workers etc. The Republicans also see this and write the black vote off as well.
> 
> Black turnout could be 100% and eh politicians will still not give a damn about them.
Click to expand...

Are you a Republican? Who you voting for?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many marbles in the jar? You get it wrong and you cant vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd probably do better at that test than most, tbh. And you not voting is helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i always vote and yes I would do better on any test than you could TBH. The point is that there should never be a test for voting. Your citizenship should be the only thing that determines if you can vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because my credentials are real and not made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no credentials I am aware of real or made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Trump loved the uneducated and they love him?
> 
> In fact we know those uneducated blue collar whites are trumps base. I don't think Gatsby is being intellectually honest with us. I think he wants certain dummies voting but not all. But I'm sure he'd be OK with disqualifying all of them from voting because he is sure he'd win more elections if less people voted, not more.
> 
> And your people think voting doesn't matter so gatsy wins
Click to expand...

Well if it requires more Blacks to overcome white racism then there is a problem with whites. Why are the majority of them racist and would elect someone like Drumpf?  Blacks that dont vote see it as basically the same thing. More talk and no action.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Remember Sam L Jackson in that Quinton tarrantino movie? Django? That's you



I don't. Because I didn't feel a need to watch a movie just because they dared to use the so-called n-word. Nor am I a SLJ fan. His commercials are annoying as fuck.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> Well if it requires more Blacks to overcome white racism then there is a problem with whites. Why are the majority of them racist and would elect someone like Drumpf?  Blacks that dont vote see it as basically the same thing. More talk and no action.



You can be utterly boring and pedantic at times.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> *If they are all voting for Hillary, they will certainly matter, particularly in battleground states.*
Click to expand...

I can prove it matters. Why did Obama win in 2008 and 2012 but Democrats lost in 2010 and 2014? Blacks have the power to win midterms. They don't so Republicans win. And Republicans blame Democrats for blacks problem and offer no alternative. Anyone buying that logic is too dumb to vote.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if it requires more Blacks to overcome white racism then there is a problem with whites. Why are the majority of them racist and would elect someone like Drumpf?  Blacks that dont vote see it as basically the same thing. More talk and no action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be utterly boring and pedantic at times.
Click to expand...

Thats really none of my business but thanks for letting me know I bother you.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that, dear readers, is why democrats can afford to be condescending, make empty promises, and generally ignore African American demands once elected.  They know they are guaranteed the vast majority of black votes in perpetuity no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I myself have set the example by registering independent. My vote is going to the party that will do the most for my people. I encourage every Black person I meet to do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fantastic and I applaud you for doing so, but the truth remains that the democrats will continue getting the vast majority of black votes and making empty promises.  I do have to note, however, that you are looking at government as an agent to do things for you, not as an obstacle preventing you from succeeding for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even with empty promises its still better than racists diligently working against you trying to return the US to the Jim Crow era.  Yes the government is there to do things for me. They are there to clear the way and provide services. If they arent doing those things then they are not needed and yes they are an obstacles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your problem is obvious.  You believe people are really trying to go back  to Jim Crow.  They're not.  Well, there may be little pockets of ignorance remaining, but then there are pockets of black racists who want to kill whitey too.  The point is, there simply is not enough force behind those movements to re-enact Jim Crow.  That's dead and gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see it as a problem. I see it as remaining vigilant. While there may be just small pockets I would need to be convinced of that. I see racists lining up behind the repub party. I see the GOP candidate courting that segment. There would be no way an intelligent Black person (that was not an uncle tom and looking out for himself) could ever justify to me why they were voting for such a person or party.
Click to expand...

And therein lies your problem.  You have successfully broken with the democrats, and that's a good thing, but you are still convinced (apparently) that the majority of white people are racists.  I disagree.  I see no one trying to, for example, resurrect Jim Crow era laws.  Do you honestly see anyone desiring to do so?


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> 
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't liberals vote in the midterms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do poor whites vote conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they don't want to be punished if they become successful.  But even more than that, they just want to be left alone and not have Big Brother watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that there will always be a segment of poor whites that are not going to be successful. In essence they are voting for a pipe dream. If they were really afraid of being punished they wouldn't vote for conservatives because those are the people that cut their welfare.  If they were really intent on becoming successful they wouldnt accept welfare.
Click to expand...

True that.  Welfare is a trap.  Glad we agree on that.  Now, why do you think so much of society is intent on not only maintaining the welfare state, but expanding it?


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't liberals vote in the midterms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do poor whites vote conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they don't want to be punished if they become successful.  But even more than that, they just want to be left alone and not have Big Brother watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that there will always be a segment of poor whites that are not going to be successful. In essence they are voting for a pipe dream. If they were really afraid of being punished they wouldn't vote for conservatives because those are the people that cut their welfare.  If they were really intent on becoming successful they wouldnt accept welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great example of this is how the south has used intimidation, threats, lies, ignorance and bullying to stop dumb whites from unionizing or organizing. And not just dumb whites down south. All over America. They don't realize how they became middle class.
Click to expand...

Dude, intimidation, threats, lies, ignorance and bullying are all hallmarks of union activity.  But you knew that, right?


----------



## GHook93

sealybobo said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter the turnout politicians on both sides won't listen to blacks, because: 1. Most black organization demands like BLM are devoid of logic and rationale and should be dismissed.
> 2. Blacks are most ignorant of politics so they don't know what is really going on anyways.
> 3. The big one why no politicians care about blacks, is they vote 90%+ for Democrats year in and out. Democrats take them for granted and only work for other groups like Hispanics, Asians, Union workers etc. The Republicans also see this and write the black vote off as well.
> 
> Black turnout could be 100% and eh politicians will still not give a damn about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a Republican? Who you voting for?
Click to expand...


Gary Johnson. 

I might be independent if the Demorats didn't nominate such far left ideologues.


----------



## sealybobo

GHook93 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter the turnout politicians on both sides won't listen to blacks, because: 1. Most black organization demands like BLM are devoid of logic and rationale and should be dismissed.
> 2. Blacks are most ignorant of politics so they don't know what is really going on anyways.
> 3. The big one why no politicians care about blacks, is they vote 90%+ for Democrats year in and out. Democrats take them for granted and only work for other groups like Hispanics, Asians, Union workers etc. The Republicans also see this and write the black vote off as well.
> 
> Black turnout could be 100% and eh politicians will still not give a damn about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a Republican? Who you voting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gary Johnson.
> 
> I might be independent if the Demorats didn't nominate such far left ideologues.
Click to expand...

But I thought she was a corporate democrat?  See why the GOP's message is confusing and sound more like bullshit than reality?  One day she's a socialist liberal lefty and the other she's in Wallstreet's pockets.  Smart people won't join the GOP.  Not if they care about We the People.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> *If they are all voting for Hillary, they will certainly matter, particularly in battleground states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can prove it matters. Why did Obama win in 2008 and 2012 but Democrats lost in 2010 and 2014? Blacks have the power to win midterms. They don't so Republicans win. And Republicans blame Democrats for blacks problem and offer no alternative. Anyone buying that logic is too dumb to vote.
Click to expand...

*Midterm election turnouts are 40% to 50% of presidential elections for both whites and blacks.  Black voters can certainly make a difference in elections but they do not constitute a large block compared to white voters.  There are only 26 million black registered voters compared to 152 million registered white voters.   Since Blacks tend to vote as a block in presidential elections they can certainly make a difference in battleground states and states where the outcome is close.

When both Blacks and Hispanic voters vote the same way, they become a very powerful block of voters. 

In midterm elections, local issues and popularity of local candidates often become more important than national issues and voters tend to cross party lines more than in presidential elections.  This goes for both whites and blacks, democrats and republicans.*


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> *If they are all voting for Hillary, they will certainly matter, particularly in battleground states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can prove it matters. Why did Obama win in 2008 and 2012 but Democrats lost in 2010 and 2014? Blacks have the power to win midterms. They don't so Republicans win. And Republicans blame Democrats for blacks problem and offer no alternative. Anyone buying that logic is too dumb to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Midterm election turnouts are 40% to 50% of presidential elections for both whites and blacks.  Black voters can certainly make a difference in elections but they do not constitute a large block compared to white voters.  There are only 26 million black registered voters compared to 152 million registered white voters.   Since Blacks tend to vote as a block in presidential elections they can certainly make a difference in battleground states and states where the outcome is close.
> 
> When both Blacks and Hispanic voters vote the same way, they become a very powerful block of voters.
> 
> In midterm elections, local issues and popularity of local candidates often become more important than national issues and voters tend to cross party lines more than in presidential elections.  This goes for both white and black, democrat and republicans.*
Click to expand...

I have a thread where I call women out for not voting. I should have one for poor whites too. My goal is to have EVERYONE prove me wrong and vote. I don't care who you vote for. If that's who you want I can live with it. I didn't like the bush years father or son. But I survived. Don't want to see cons get to appoint a righty to the supremes but I'll survive that too. I just remember the Clinton years were good. We had a surplus. Paul Ryan will be newt and hillary will be bill.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> *If they are all voting for Hillary, they will certainly matter, particularly in battleground states.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can prove it matters. Why did Obama win in 2008 and 2012 but Democrats lost in 2010 and 2014? Blacks have the power to win midterms. They don't so Republicans win. And Republicans blame Democrats for blacks problem and offer no alternative. Anyone buying that logic is too dumb to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Midterm election turnouts are 40% to 50% of presidential elections for both whites and blacks.  Black voters can certainly make a difference in elections but they do not constitute a large block compared to white voters.  There are only 26 million black registered voters compared to 152 million registered white voters.   Since Blacks tend to vote as a block in presidential elections they can certainly make a difference in battleground states and states where the outcome is close.
> 
> When both Blacks and Hispanic voters vote the same way, they become a very powerful block of voters.
> 
> In midterm elections, local issues and popularity of local candidates often become more important than national issues and voters tend to cross party lines more than in presidential elections.  This goes for both white and black, democrat and republicans.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a thread where I call women out for not voting. I should have one for poor whites too. My goal is to have EVERYONE prove me wrong and vote. I don't care who you vote for. If that's who you want I can live with it. I didn't like the bush years father or son. But I survived. Don't want to see cons get to appoint a righty to the supremes but I'll survive that too. I just remember the Clinton years were good. We had a surplus. Paul Ryan will be newt and hillary will be bill.
Click to expand...

*If Hillary is elected and Republicans control congress, she's going to have a hard time getting anything through just like Obama.  If Trump wins, he's going to have a hard time with Republicans in congress as well as Democrats.  It would not surprise me it Trump sided with Democrats.  He's about as much a liberal as he is a conservative.  Since he has no political ideology, and is a Washington outsider with no political debts, that should not be a problem.

I think Trump will approach the presidency just as he approached running for president. He will size up the two parties, and the issues and decide which issues and which party he stands the best chance of winning the fight with and that will be the direction he will go.  He could care less about the issues or the parties.  He just wants to win.*


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I myself have set the example by registering independent. My vote is going to the party that will do the most for my people. I encourage every Black person I meet to do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> That's fantastic and I applaud you for doing so, but the truth remains that the democrats will continue getting the vast majority of black votes and making empty promises.  I do have to note, however, that you are looking at government as an agent to do things for you, not as an obstacle preventing you from succeeding for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even with empty promises its still better than racists diligently working against you trying to return the US to the Jim Crow era.  Yes the government is there to do things for me. They are there to clear the way and provide services. If they arent doing those things then they are not needed and yes they are an obstacles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your problem is obvious.  You believe people are really trying to go back  to Jim Crow.  They're not.  Well, there may be little pockets of ignorance remaining, but then there are pockets of black racists who want to kill whitey too.  The point is, there simply is not enough force behind those movements to re-enact Jim Crow.  That's dead and gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see it as a problem. I see it as remaining vigilant. While there may be just small pockets I would need to be convinced of that. I see racists lining up behind the repub party. I see the GOP candidate courting that segment. There would be no way an intelligent Black person (that was not an uncle tom and looking out for himself) could ever justify to me why they were voting for such a person or party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And therein lies your problem.  You have successfully broken with the democrats, and that's a good thing, but you are still convinced (apparently) that the majority of white people are racists.  I disagree.  I see no one trying to, for example, resurrect Jim Crow era laws.  Do you honestly see anyone desiring to do so?
Click to expand...

I see a lot of whites desiring to do so. I think most white leaders are smart enough to know there will be blood spilled if it was ever tried again. This isnt your grandfathers Black people that stayed out of sight and kept to themselves. Blacks nowdays will make whites regret doing anything stupid.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't liberals vote in the midterms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do poor whites vote conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they don't want to be punished if they become successful.  But even more than that, they just want to be left alone and not have Big Brother watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that there will always be a segment of poor whites that are not going to be successful. In essence they are voting for a pipe dream. If they were really afraid of being punished they wouldn't vote for conservatives because those are the people that cut their welfare.  If they were really intent on becoming successful they wouldnt accept welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True that.  Welfare is a trap.  Glad we agree on that.  Now, why do you think so much of society is intent on not only maintaining the welfare state, but expanding it?
Click to expand...

Because most logical thinking people realize the industrial age is over. Jobs that can comfortably support a family are less in number. The capitalistic system requires that there be have nots. Have nots are the ones trying to achieve social status and are easy to market to.
There is an excellent book regarding this subject written by a Black man that owned a marketing company and the book is targeted towards Blacks.

https://www.amazon.com/Brainwashed-Challenging-Myth-Black-Inferiority/dp/1401925928&tag=ff0d01-20


Anyway, If the social safety net is not expanded you are going to have people that drop out of society and thats always dangerous. These people will prey on the haves. Until there is a way to make sure everyone has money to spend and people are educated welfare is the best option until people can be transitioned into the information age.  In my field all the people that are being employed are people from overseas like India and China. They cost less for the companies to pay. Its actually sad how much they are paid vs what an american would make.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fantastic and I applaud you for doing so, but the truth remains that the democrats will continue getting the vast majority of black votes and making empty promises.  I do have to note, however, that you are looking at government as an agent to do things for you, not as an obstacle preventing you from succeeding for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with empty promises its still better than racists diligently working against you trying to return the US to the Jim Crow era.  Yes the government is there to do things for me. They are there to clear the way and provide services. If they arent doing those things then they are not needed and yes they are an obstacles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your problem is obvious.  You believe people are really trying to go back  to Jim Crow.  They're not.  Well, there may be little pockets of ignorance remaining, but then there are pockets of black racists who want to kill whitey too.  The point is, there simply is not enough force behind those movements to re-enact Jim Crow.  That's dead and gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see it as a problem. I see it as remaining vigilant. While there may be just small pockets I would need to be convinced of that. I see racists lining up behind the repub party. I see the GOP candidate courting that segment. There would be no way an intelligent Black person (that was not an uncle tom and looking out for himself) could ever justify to me why they were voting for such a person or party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And therein lies your problem.  You have successfully broken with the democrats, and that's a good thing, but you are still convinced (apparently) that the majority of white people are racists.  I disagree.  I see no one trying to, for example, resurrect Jim Crow era laws.  Do you honestly see anyone desiring to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a lot of whites desiring to do so. I think most white leaders are smart enough to know there will be blood spilled if it was ever tried again. This isnt your grandfathers Black people that stayed out of sight and kept to themselves. Blacks nowdays will make whites regret doing anything stupid.
Click to expand...

IOW, Republican leaders (you know, the ones that can actually make and enforce laws) are NOT trying to resurrect Jim Crow.  We can, therefore, safely do away with that line of "thought".


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't liberals vote in the midterms?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do poor whites vote conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they don't want to be punished if they become successful.  But even more than that, they just want to be left alone and not have Big Brother watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that there will always be a segment of poor whites that are not going to be successful. In essence they are voting for a pipe dream. If they were really afraid of being punished they wouldn't vote for conservatives because those are the people that cut their welfare.  If they were really intent on becoming successful they wouldnt accept welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True that.  Welfare is a trap.  Glad we agree on that.  Now, why do you think so much of society is intent on not only maintaining the welfare state, but expanding it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because most logical thinking people realize the industrial age is over. Jobs that can comfortably support a family are less in number. The capitalistic system requires that there be have nots. Have nots are the ones trying to achieve social status and are easy to market to.
> There is an excellent book regarding this subject written by a Black man that owned a marketing company and the book is targeted towards Blacks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Brainwashed-Challenging-Myth-Black-Inferiority/dp/1401925928&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> Anyway, If the social safety net is not expanded you are going to have people that drop out of society and thats always dangerous. These people will prey on the haves. Until there is a way to make sure everyone has money to spend and people are educated welfare is the best option until people can be transitioned into the information age.  In my field all the people that are being employed are people from overseas like India and China. They cost less for the companies to pay. Its actually sad how much they are paid vs what an american would make.
Click to expand...

Same here.  That's why I long ago transitioned away from code development into database administration.  I have to find ways to justify my higher salary by providing more value to the company.

The BIG problem with not only maintaining, but expanding, the welfare state is that it will NEVER go away because once people become dependent, they demand more, not less.  Your prescription is akin to satisfying a heroin addict's demands for more heroin instead of making him go through painful withdrawal so he can be independent of the stuff.


----------



## Flopper

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do poor whites vote conservative?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't want to be punished if they become successful.  But even more than that, they just want to be left alone and not have Big Brother watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that there will always be a segment of poor whites that are not going to be successful. In essence they are voting for a pipe dream. If they were really afraid of being punished they wouldn't vote for conservatives because those are the people that cut their welfare.  If they were really intent on becoming successful they wouldnt accept welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True that.  Welfare is a trap.  Glad we agree on that.  Now, why do you think so much of society is intent on not only maintaining the welfare state, but expanding it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because most logical thinking people realize the industrial age is over. Jobs that can comfortably support a family are less in number. The capitalistic system requires that there be have nots. Have nots are the ones trying to achieve social status and are easy to market to.
> There is an excellent book regarding this subject written by a Black man that owned a marketing company and the book is targeted towards Blacks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Brainwashed-Challenging-Myth-Black-Inferiority/dp/1401925928&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> Anyway, If the social safety net is not expanded you are going to have people that drop out of society and thats always dangerous. These people will prey on the haves. Until there is a way to make sure everyone has money to spend and people are educated welfare is the best option until people can be transitioned into the information age.  In my field all the people that are being employed are people from overseas like India and China. They cost less for the companies to pay. Its actually sad how much they are paid vs what an american would make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.  That's why I long ago transitioned away from code development into database administration.  I have to find ways to justify my higher salary by providing more value to the company.
> 
> The BIG problem with not only maintaining, but expanding, the welfare state is that it will NEVER go away because once people become dependent, they demand more, not less.  Your prescription is akin to satisfying a heroin addict's demands for more heroin instead of making him go through painful withdrawal so he can be independent of the stuff.
Click to expand...

*We are going to need less and less people working.  That should be quite clear.  We are having more people in the world scrambling for fewer jobs so those that are the most productive and will work for the least money are going to get the jobs but eventually those jobs will become a casualty to technology.  The utopia our forefathers dreamed of where machines did our work for us, may not be the utopia they dreamed of.    *


----------



## hadit

Flopper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't want to be punished if they become successful.  But even more than that, they just want to be left alone and not have Big Brother watching.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that there will always be a segment of poor whites that are not going to be successful. In essence they are voting for a pipe dream. If they were really afraid of being punished they wouldn't vote for conservatives because those are the people that cut their welfare.  If they were really intent on becoming successful they wouldnt accept welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True that.  Welfare is a trap.  Glad we agree on that.  Now, why do you think so much of society is intent on not only maintaining the welfare state, but expanding it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because most logical thinking people realize the industrial age is over. Jobs that can comfortably support a family are less in number. The capitalistic system requires that there be have nots. Have nots are the ones trying to achieve social status and are easy to market to.
> There is an excellent book regarding this subject written by a Black man that owned a marketing company and the book is targeted towards Blacks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Brainwashed-Challenging-Myth-Black-Inferiority/dp/1401925928&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> Anyway, If the social safety net is not expanded you are going to have people that drop out of society and thats always dangerous. These people will prey on the haves. Until there is a way to make sure everyone has money to spend and people are educated welfare is the best option until people can be transitioned into the information age.  In my field all the people that are being employed are people from overseas like India and China. They cost less for the companies to pay. Its actually sad how much they are paid vs what an american would make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.  That's why I long ago transitioned away from code development into database administration.  I have to find ways to justify my higher salary by providing more value to the company.
> 
> The BIG problem with not only maintaining, but expanding, the welfare state is that it will NEVER go away because once people become dependent, they demand more, not less.  Your prescription is akin to satisfying a heroin addict's demands for more heroin instead of making him go through painful withdrawal so he can be independent of the stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We are going to need less and less people working.  That should be quite clear.  We are having more people in the world scrambling for fewer jobs so those that are the most productive and will work for the least money are going to get the jobs but eventually those jobs will become a casualty to technology.  The utopia our forefathers dreamed of where machines did our work for us, may not be the utopia they dreamed of.    *
Click to expand...

That depends on your definition of work.  Manual labor for certain will decrease in importance.  Other types of pursuits requiring creativity will increase.


----------



## Flopper

hadit said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that there will always be a segment of poor whites that are not going to be successful. In essence they are voting for a pipe dream. If they were really afraid of being punished they wouldn't vote for conservatives because those are the people that cut their welfare.  If they were really intent on becoming successful they wouldnt accept welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> True that.  Welfare is a trap.  Glad we agree on that.  Now, why do you think so much of society is intent on not only maintaining the welfare state, but expanding it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because most logical thinking people realize the industrial age is over. Jobs that can comfortably support a family are less in number. The capitalistic system requires that there be have nots. Have nots are the ones trying to achieve social status and are easy to market to.
> There is an excellent book regarding this subject written by a Black man that owned a marketing company and the book is targeted towards Blacks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Brainwashed-Challenging-Myth-Black-Inferiority/dp/1401925928&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> Anyway, If the social safety net is not expanded you are going to have people that drop out of society and thats always dangerous. These people will prey on the haves. Until there is a way to make sure everyone has money to spend and people are educated welfare is the best option until people can be transitioned into the information age.  In my field all the people that are being employed are people from overseas like India and China. They cost less for the companies to pay. Its actually sad how much they are paid vs what an american would make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.  That's why I long ago transitioned away from code development into database administration.  I have to find ways to justify my higher salary by providing more value to the company.
> 
> The BIG problem with not only maintaining, but expanding, the welfare state is that it will NEVER go away because once people become dependent, they demand more, not less.  Your prescription is akin to satisfying a heroin addict's demands for more heroin instead of making him go through painful withdrawal so he can be independent of the stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We are going to need less and less people working.  That should be quite clear.  We are having more people in the world scrambling for fewer jobs so those that are the most productive and will work for the least money are going to get the jobs but eventually those jobs will become a casualty to technology.  The utopia our forefathers dreamed of where machines did our work for us, may not be the utopia they dreamed of.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends on your definition of work.  Manual labor for certain will decrease in importance.  Other types of pursuits requiring creativity will increase.
Click to expand...

*We've heard this idea for years.  The need for lower skill workers will continue to go down while the need for higher skilled more creative workers will increase.  So low skilled workers will just go back to school and become highly skilled creative workers; problem solved. Unfortunately, turning a burger flipper, or a clerk into a biotech researcher, an information architect, or a financial manager is not working.

The major problem is we can not create enough jobs that low skilled workers can transition into because there is just not that much demand because so many of those jobs are either going overseas, or being cut because of various technology improvements.    *


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even with empty promises its still better than racists diligently working against you trying to return the US to the Jim Crow era.  Yes the government is there to do things for me. They are there to clear the way and provide services. If they arent doing those things then they are not needed and yes they are an obstacles.
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is obvious.  You believe people are really trying to go back  to Jim Crow.  They're not.  Well, there may be little pockets of ignorance remaining, but then there are pockets of black racists who want to kill whitey too.  The point is, there simply is not enough force behind those movements to re-enact Jim Crow.  That's dead and gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see it as a problem. I see it as remaining vigilant. While there may be just small pockets I would need to be convinced of that. I see racists lining up behind the repub party. I see the GOP candidate courting that segment. There would be no way an intelligent Black person (that was not an uncle tom and looking out for himself) could ever justify to me why they were voting for such a person or party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And therein lies your problem.  You have successfully broken with the democrats, and that's a good thing, but you are still convinced (apparently) that the majority of white people are racists.  I disagree.  I see no one trying to, for example, resurrect Jim Crow era laws.  Do you honestly see anyone desiring to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a lot of whites desiring to do so. I think most white leaders are smart enough to know there will be blood spilled if it was ever tried again. This isnt your grandfathers Black people that stayed out of sight and kept to themselves. Blacks nowdays will make whites regret doing anything stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW, Republican leaders (you know, the ones that can actually make and enforce laws) are NOT trying to resurrect Jim Crow.  We can, therefore, safely do away with that line of "thought".
Click to expand...

It may be hyperbole to say Jim Crow but just like they merely exchanged Jim Crow for stepped up police presence in Black neighborhoods and a war on drugs to imprison and control more Blacks, they are hard a work bringing something that will have a disastrous effect on Black people.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do poor whites vote conservative?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't want to be punished if they become successful.  But even more than that, they just want to be left alone and not have Big Brother watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that there will always be a segment of poor whites that are not going to be successful. In essence they are voting for a pipe dream. If they were really afraid of being punished they wouldn't vote for conservatives because those are the people that cut their welfare.  If they were really intent on becoming successful they wouldnt accept welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True that.  Welfare is a trap.  Glad we agree on that.  Now, why do you think so much of society is intent on not only maintaining the welfare state, but expanding it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because most logical thinking people realize the industrial age is over. Jobs that can comfortably support a family are less in number. The capitalistic system requires that there be have nots. Have nots are the ones trying to achieve social status and are easy to market to.
> There is an excellent book regarding this subject written by a Black man that owned a marketing company and the book is targeted towards Blacks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Brainwashed-Challenging-Myth-Black-Inferiority/dp/1401925928&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> Anyway, If the social safety net is not expanded you are going to have people that drop out of society and thats always dangerous. These people will prey on the haves. Until there is a way to make sure everyone has money to spend and people are educated welfare is the best option until people can be transitioned into the information age.  In my field all the people that are being employed are people from overseas like India and China. They cost less for the companies to pay. Its actually sad how much they are paid vs what an american would make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.  That's why I long ago transitioned away from code development into database administration.  I have to find ways to justify my higher salary by providing more value to the company.
> 
> The BIG problem with not only maintaining, but expanding, the welfare state is that it will NEVER go away because once people become dependent, they demand more, not less.  Your prescription is akin to satisfying a heroin addict's demands for more heroin instead of making him go through painful withdrawal so he can be independent of the stuff.
Click to expand...



Methadone maintenance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So what do you do with the people that cant find a job that supports a family comfortably?  So far I havent heard any intelligent answers that dont include welfare and training.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is obvious.  You believe people are really trying to go back  to Jim Crow.  They're not.  Well, there may be little pockets of ignorance remaining, but then there are pockets of black racists who want to kill whitey too.  The point is, there simply is not enough force behind those movements to re-enact Jim Crow.  That's dead and gone.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see it as a problem. I see it as remaining vigilant. While there may be just small pockets I would need to be convinced of that. I see racists lining up behind the repub party. I see the GOP candidate courting that segment. There would be no way an intelligent Black person (that was not an uncle tom and looking out for himself) could ever justify to me why they were voting for such a person or party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And therein lies your problem.  You have successfully broken with the democrats, and that's a good thing, but you are still convinced (apparently) that the majority of white people are racists.  I disagree.  I see no one trying to, for example, resurrect Jim Crow era laws.  Do you honestly see anyone desiring to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a lot of whites desiring to do so. I think most white leaders are smart enough to know there will be blood spilled if it was ever tried again. This isnt your grandfathers Black people that stayed out of sight and kept to themselves. Blacks nowdays will make whites regret doing anything stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW, Republican leaders (you know, the ones that can actually make and enforce laws) are NOT trying to resurrect Jim Crow.  We can, therefore, safely do away with that line of "thought".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be hyperbole to say Jim Crow but just like they merely exchanged Jim Crow for stepped up police presence in Black neighborhoods and a war on drugs to imprison and control more Blacks, they are hard a work bringing something that will have a disastrous effect on Black people.
Click to expand...

There is a lot of crime in inner city "black" neighborhoods.  Is that a correct statement?  Answer that honestly before going on.

If that is true, then it stands to reason that there should be a larger police presence there than say in neighborhoods where there is little crime.  Is that also true?  Let's put it this way.  If there is a lot of crime in an area, would you prefer that the police stay away?

Now, what exactly is this "something that will have a disastrous effect on Black people" that you fear?


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't want to be punished if they become successful.  But even more than that, they just want to be left alone and not have Big Brother watching.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that there will always be a segment of poor whites that are not going to be successful. In essence they are voting for a pipe dream. If they were really afraid of being punished they wouldn't vote for conservatives because those are the people that cut their welfare.  If they were really intent on becoming successful they wouldnt accept welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True that.  Welfare is a trap.  Glad we agree on that.  Now, why do you think so much of society is intent on not only maintaining the welfare state, but expanding it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because most logical thinking people realize the industrial age is over. Jobs that can comfortably support a family are less in number. The capitalistic system requires that there be have nots. Have nots are the ones trying to achieve social status and are easy to market to.
> There is an excellent book regarding this subject written by a Black man that owned a marketing company and the book is targeted towards Blacks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Brainwashed-Challenging-Myth-Black-Inferiority/dp/1401925928&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> Anyway, If the social safety net is not expanded you are going to have people that drop out of society and thats always dangerous. These people will prey on the haves. Until there is a way to make sure everyone has money to spend and people are educated welfare is the best option until people can be transitioned into the information age.  In my field all the people that are being employed are people from overseas like India and China. They cost less for the companies to pay. Its actually sad how much they are paid vs what an american would make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.  That's why I long ago transitioned away from code development into database administration.  I have to find ways to justify my higher salary by providing more value to the company.
> 
> The BIG problem with not only maintaining, but expanding, the welfare state is that it will NEVER go away because once people become dependent, they demand more, not less.  Your prescription is akin to satisfying a heroin addict's demands for more heroin instead of making him go through painful withdrawal so he can be independent of the stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Methadone maintenance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So what do you do with the people that cant find a job that supports a family comfortably?  So far I havent heard any intelligent answers that dont include welfare and training.
Click to expand...

There are, and always will be, people that truly NEED help to survive and thrive, and I have no problem with society creating a true safety net for those people.  For everyone else, we need more of a trampoline than a net.  IOW, temporary assistance to get back on your feet instead of a permanent snare of dependence.

And, I dispute the need to "support a family comfortably".  I'm talking about basic survival, not comfort.  The poor in our country often live like the wealthy of many countries.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see it as a problem. I see it as remaining vigilant. While there may be just small pockets I would need to be convinced of that. I see racists lining up behind the repub party. I see the GOP candidate courting that segment. There would be no way an intelligent Black person (that was not an uncle tom and looking out for himself) could ever justify to me why they were voting for such a person or party.
> 
> 
> 
> And therein lies your problem.  You have successfully broken with the democrats, and that's a good thing, but you are still convinced (apparently) that the majority of white people are racists.  I disagree.  I see no one trying to, for example, resurrect Jim Crow era laws.  Do you honestly see anyone desiring to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a lot of whites desiring to do so. I think most white leaders are smart enough to know there will be blood spilled if it was ever tried again. This isnt your grandfathers Black people that stayed out of sight and kept to themselves. Blacks nowdays will make whites regret doing anything stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW, Republican leaders (you know, the ones that can actually make and enforce laws) are NOT trying to resurrect Jim Crow.  We can, therefore, safely do away with that line of "thought".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be hyperbole to say Jim Crow but just like they merely exchanged Jim Crow for stepped up police presence in Black neighborhoods and a war on drugs to imprison and control more Blacks, they are hard a work bringing something that will have a disastrous effect on Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a lot of crime in inner city "black" neighborhoods.  Is that a correct statement?  Answer that honestly before going on.
> 
> If that is true, then it stands to reason that there should be a larger police presence there than say in neighborhoods where there is little crime.  Is that also true?  Let's put it this way.  If there is a lot of crime in an area, would you prefer that the police stay away?
> 
> Now, what exactly is this "something that will have a disastrous effect on Black people" that you fear?
Click to expand...

Yes there is lots of crime in Black inner city neighborhoods just as in white suburban neighborhoods. The problem is the selective way those neighborhoods are policed. Also we must note that prior to civil rights there was very little police presence or crime in Black neighborhoods. As I pointed out before, it was a way to maintain control after losing Jim Crow. We know this because of Nixons comments on the issue.  We know this because the CIA and FBI flooded those Black and Latino neighborhoods with drugs. (Never realizing whites would come to get some too)

In theory your assertion makes sense. However, you are missing the reality of the racist white cops that patrol Black neighborhoods. You may want to believe me on this. I grew up in such a neighborhood and was harassed simply because I was Black not because I committed crimes. Yes I would prefer the police stay away since they are not professional enough to do their jobs correctly and make the situation worse by assisting the criminals, robbing the low level criminals, and targeting Blacks for family altering stints in prison.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that there will always be a segment of poor whites that are not going to be successful. In essence they are voting for a pipe dream. If they were really afraid of being punished they wouldn't vote for conservatives because those are the people that cut their welfare.  If they were really intent on becoming successful they wouldnt accept welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> True that.  Welfare is a trap.  Glad we agree on that.  Now, why do you think so much of society is intent on not only maintaining the welfare state, but expanding it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because most logical thinking people realize the industrial age is over. Jobs that can comfortably support a family are less in number. The capitalistic system requires that there be have nots. Have nots are the ones trying to achieve social status and are easy to market to.
> There is an excellent book regarding this subject written by a Black man that owned a marketing company and the book is targeted towards Blacks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Brainwashed-Challenging-Myth-Black-Inferiority/dp/1401925928&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> Anyway, If the social safety net is not expanded you are going to have people that drop out of society and thats always dangerous. These people will prey on the haves. Until there is a way to make sure everyone has money to spend and people are educated welfare is the best option until people can be transitioned into the information age.  In my field all the people that are being employed are people from overseas like India and China. They cost less for the companies to pay. Its actually sad how much they are paid vs what an american would make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.  That's why I long ago transitioned away from code development into database administration.  I have to find ways to justify my higher salary by providing more value to the company.
> 
> The BIG problem with not only maintaining, but expanding, the welfare state is that it will NEVER go away because once people become dependent, they demand more, not less.  Your prescription is akin to satisfying a heroin addict's demands for more heroin instead of making him go through painful withdrawal so he can be independent of the stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Methadone maintenance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So what do you do with the people that cant find a job that supports a family comfortably?  So far I havent heard any intelligent answers that dont include welfare and training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are, and always will be, people that truly NEED help to survive and thrive, and I have no problem with society creating a true safety net for those people.  For everyone else, we need more of a trampoline than a net.  IOW, temporary assistance to get back on your feet instead of a permanent snare of dependence.
> 
> And, I dispute the need to "support a family comfortably".  I'm talking about basic survival, not comfort.  The poor in our country often live like the wealthy of many countries.
Click to expand...

Again a good theory but you miss what I previously said. There simply are not enough good jobs for everyone. Even if everyone did everything they could do, were able to overcome racism, handicaps, and were employable there simply are not enough jobs that can support a family to go around.  Also you keep forgetting their has to be the concept of the have and have nots for capitalism to work.

I dont believe in comparing apples to oranges or worrying about what is happening in other countries. The standard of living in this country is the issue. I dont believe in saying that since there are people in Korea that live worse than someone in the hood does here then thats ok. Its not because its all relative to their reality.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> And therein lies your problem.  You have successfully broken with the democrats, and that's a good thing, but you are still convinced (apparently) that the majority of white people are racists.  I disagree.  I see no one trying to, for example, resurrect Jim Crow era laws.  Do you honestly see anyone desiring to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of whites desiring to do so. I think most white leaders are smart enough to know there will be blood spilled if it was ever tried again. This isnt your grandfathers Black people that stayed out of sight and kept to themselves. Blacks nowdays will make whites regret doing anything stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW, Republican leaders (you know, the ones that can actually make and enforce laws) are NOT trying to resurrect Jim Crow.  We can, therefore, safely do away with that line of "thought".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be hyperbole to say Jim Crow but just like they merely exchanged Jim Crow for stepped up police presence in Black neighborhoods and a war on drugs to imprison and control more Blacks, they are hard a work bringing something that will have a disastrous effect on Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a lot of crime in inner city "black" neighborhoods.  Is that a correct statement?  Answer that honestly before going on.
> 
> If that is true, then it stands to reason that there should be a larger police presence there than say in neighborhoods where there is little crime.  Is that also true?  Let's put it this way.  If there is a lot of crime in an area, would you prefer that the police stay away?
> 
> Now, what exactly is this "something that will have a disastrous effect on Black people" that you fear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is lots of crime in Black inner city neighborhoods just as in white suburban neighborhoods. The problem is the selective way those neighborhoods are policed. Also we must note that prior to civil rights there was very little police presence or crime in Black neighborhoods. As I pointed out before, it was a way to maintain control after losing Jim Crow. We know this because of Nixons comments on the issue.  We know this because the CIA and FBI flooded those Black and Latino neighborhoods with drugs. (Never realizing whites would come to get some too)
> 
> In theory your assertion makes sense. However, you are missing the reality of the racist white cops that patrol Black neighborhoods. You may want to believe me on this. I grew up in such a neighborhood and was harassed simply because I was Black not because I committed crimes. Yes I would prefer the police stay away since they are not professional enough to do their jobs correctly and make the situation worse by assisting the criminals, robbing the low level criminals, and targeting Blacks for family altering stints in prison.
Click to expand...

Some day the police may take you up on that and I think you would find it worse without their presence.  Without them, whoever has the most firepower would rule.  You would be trading one hassle for another.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> True that.  Welfare is a trap.  Glad we agree on that.  Now, why do you think so much of society is intent on not only maintaining the welfare state, but expanding it?
> 
> 
> 
> Because most logical thinking people realize the industrial age is over. Jobs that can comfortably support a family are less in number. The capitalistic system requires that there be have nots. Have nots are the ones trying to achieve social status and are easy to market to.
> There is an excellent book regarding this subject written by a Black man that owned a marketing company and the book is targeted towards Blacks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Brainwashed-Challenging-Myth-Black-Inferiority/dp/1401925928&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> Anyway, If the social safety net is not expanded you are going to have people that drop out of society and thats always dangerous. These people will prey on the haves. Until there is a way to make sure everyone has money to spend and people are educated welfare is the best option until people can be transitioned into the information age.  In my field all the people that are being employed are people from overseas like India and China. They cost less for the companies to pay. Its actually sad how much they are paid vs what an american would make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.  That's why I long ago transitioned away from code development into database administration.  I have to find ways to justify my higher salary by providing more value to the company.
> 
> The BIG problem with not only maintaining, but expanding, the welfare state is that it will NEVER go away because once people become dependent, they demand more, not less.  Your prescription is akin to satisfying a heroin addict's demands for more heroin instead of making him go through painful withdrawal so he can be independent of the stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Methadone maintenance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So what do you do with the people that cant find a job that supports a family comfortably?  So far I havent heard any intelligent answers that dont include welfare and training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are, and always will be, people that truly NEED help to survive and thrive, and I have no problem with society creating a true safety net for those people.  For everyone else, we need more of a trampoline than a net.  IOW, temporary assistance to get back on your feet instead of a permanent snare of dependence.
> 
> And, I dispute the need to "support a family comfortably".  I'm talking about basic survival, not comfort.  The poor in our country often live like the wealthy of many countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again a good theory but you miss what I previously said. There simply are not enough good jobs for everyone. Even if everyone did everything they could do, were able to overcome racism, handicaps, and were employable there simply are not enough jobs that can support a family to go around.  Also you keep forgetting their has to be the concept of the have and have nots for capitalism to work.
> 
> I dont believe in comparing apples to oranges or worrying about what is happening in other countries. The standard of living in this country is the issue. I dont believe in saying that since there are people in Korea that live worse than someone in the hood does here then thats ok. Its not because its all relative to their reality.
Click to expand...

If there are not enough jobs for everyone, a viable alternative is to be a job creator.  Become a business owner, hire people, and try to make a profit.  It would change your perspective and you would probably become a Republican voter when you find out how hard democrats have made it for business startups to succeed.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of whites desiring to do so. I think most white leaders are smart enough to know there will be blood spilled if it was ever tried again. This isnt your grandfathers Black people that stayed out of sight and kept to themselves. Blacks nowdays will make whites regret doing anything stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, Republican leaders (you know, the ones that can actually make and enforce laws) are NOT trying to resurrect Jim Crow.  We can, therefore, safely do away with that line of "thought".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be hyperbole to say Jim Crow but just like they merely exchanged Jim Crow for stepped up police presence in Black neighborhoods and a war on drugs to imprison and control more Blacks, they are hard a work bringing something that will have a disastrous effect on Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a lot of crime in inner city "black" neighborhoods.  Is that a correct statement?  Answer that honestly before going on.
> 
> If that is true, then it stands to reason that there should be a larger police presence there than say in neighborhoods where there is little crime.  Is that also true?  Let's put it this way.  If there is a lot of crime in an area, would you prefer that the police stay away?
> 
> Now, what exactly is this "something that will have a disastrous effect on Black people" that you fear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is lots of crime in Black inner city neighborhoods just as in white suburban neighborhoods. The problem is the selective way those neighborhoods are policed. Also we must note that prior to civil rights there was very little police presence or crime in Black neighborhoods. As I pointed out before, it was a way to maintain control after losing Jim Crow. We know this because of Nixons comments on the issue.  We know this because the CIA and FBI flooded those Black and Latino neighborhoods with drugs. (Never realizing whites would come to get some too)
> 
> In theory your assertion makes sense. However, you are missing the reality of the racist white cops that patrol Black neighborhoods. You may want to believe me on this. I grew up in such a neighborhood and was harassed simply because I was Black not because I committed crimes. Yes I would prefer the police stay away since they are not professional enough to do their jobs correctly and make the situation worse by assisting the criminals, robbing the low level criminals, and targeting Blacks for family altering stints in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some day the police may take you up on that and I think you would find it worse without their presence.  Without them, whoever has the most firepower would rule.  You would be trading one hassle for another.
Click to expand...

Police are nothing more than people with training, legal protection, and a uniform. We can police ourselves. The BPP did an excellent job as did the NOI in proving that.  I'm all for the cops taking me up on that.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because most logical thinking people realize the industrial age is over. Jobs that can comfortably support a family are less in number. The capitalistic system requires that there be have nots. Have nots are the ones trying to achieve social status and are easy to market to.
> There is an excellent book regarding this subject written by a Black man that owned a marketing company and the book is targeted towards Blacks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Brainwashed-Challenging-Myth-Black-Inferiority/dp/1401925928&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> Anyway, If the social safety net is not expanded you are going to have people that drop out of society and thats always dangerous. These people will prey on the haves. Until there is a way to make sure everyone has money to spend and people are educated welfare is the best option until people can be transitioned into the information age.  In my field all the people that are being employed are people from overseas like India and China. They cost less for the companies to pay. Its actually sad how much they are paid vs what an american would make.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.  That's why I long ago transitioned away from code development into database administration.  I have to find ways to justify my higher salary by providing more value to the company.
> 
> The BIG problem with not only maintaining, but expanding, the welfare state is that it will NEVER go away because once people become dependent, they demand more, not less.  Your prescription is akin to satisfying a heroin addict's demands for more heroin instead of making him go through painful withdrawal so he can be independent of the stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Methadone maintenance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So what do you do with the people that cant find a job that supports a family comfortably?  So far I havent heard any intelligent answers that dont include welfare and training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are, and always will be, people that truly NEED help to survive and thrive, and I have no problem with society creating a true safety net for those people.  For everyone else, we need more of a trampoline than a net.  IOW, temporary assistance to get back on your feet instead of a permanent snare of dependence.
> 
> And, I dispute the need to "support a family comfortably".  I'm talking about basic survival, not comfort.  The poor in our country often live like the wealthy of many countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again a good theory but you miss what I previously said. There simply are not enough good jobs for everyone. Even if everyone did everything they could do, were able to overcome racism, handicaps, and were employable there simply are not enough jobs that can support a family to go around.  Also you keep forgetting their has to be the concept of the have and have nots for capitalism to work.
> 
> I dont believe in comparing apples to oranges or worrying about what is happening in other countries. The standard of living in this country is the issue. I dont believe in saying that since there are people in Korea that live worse than someone in the hood does here then thats ok. Its not because its all relative to their reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there are not enough jobs for everyone, a viable alternative is to be a job creator.  Become a business owner, hire people, and try to make a profit.  It would change your perspective and you would probably become a Republican voter when you find out how hard democrats have made it for business startups to succeed.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but you should have read that 3 or 4 times before posting that. Do you honestly expect everyone that cant get a job to start a business?  Where would they get the funding for startup?  Where would they be able to purchase a preexisting business?


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, Republican leaders (you know, the ones that can actually make and enforce laws) are NOT trying to resurrect Jim Crow.  We can, therefore, safely do away with that line of "thought".
> 
> 
> 
> It may be hyperbole to say Jim Crow but just like they merely exchanged Jim Crow for stepped up police presence in Black neighborhoods and a war on drugs to imprison and control more Blacks, they are hard a work bringing something that will have a disastrous effect on Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a lot of crime in inner city "black" neighborhoods.  Is that a correct statement?  Answer that honestly before going on.
> 
> If that is true, then it stands to reason that there should be a larger police presence there than say in neighborhoods where there is little crime.  Is that also true?  Let's put it this way.  If there is a lot of crime in an area, would you prefer that the police stay away?
> 
> Now, what exactly is this "something that will have a disastrous effect on Black people" that you fear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is lots of crime in Black inner city neighborhoods just as in white suburban neighborhoods. The problem is the selective way those neighborhoods are policed. Also we must note that prior to civil rights there was very little police presence or crime in Black neighborhoods. As I pointed out before, it was a way to maintain control after losing Jim Crow. We know this because of Nixons comments on the issue.  We know this because the CIA and FBI flooded those Black and Latino neighborhoods with drugs. (Never realizing whites would come to get some too)
> 
> In theory your assertion makes sense. However, you are missing the reality of the racist white cops that patrol Black neighborhoods. You may want to believe me on this. I grew up in such a neighborhood and was harassed simply because I was Black not because I committed crimes. Yes I would prefer the police stay away since they are not professional enough to do their jobs correctly and make the situation worse by assisting the criminals, robbing the low level criminals, and targeting Blacks for family altering stints in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some day the police may take you up on that and I think you would find it worse without their presence.  Without them, whoever has the most firepower would rule.  You would be trading one hassle for another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police are nothing more than people with training, legal protection, and a uniform. We can police ourselves. The BPP did an excellent job as did the NOI in proving that.  I'm all for the cops taking me up on that.
Click to expand...

I'm sure there are countries around the world that would allow you to set up your own armed camp, but this is America and we don't yet do that.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.  That's why I long ago transitioned away from code development into database administration.  I have to find ways to justify my higher salary by providing more value to the company.
> 
> The BIG problem with not only maintaining, but expanding, the welfare state is that it will NEVER go away because once people become dependent, they demand more, not less.  Your prescription is akin to satisfying a heroin addict's demands for more heroin instead of making him go through painful withdrawal so he can be independent of the stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methadone maintenance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So what do you do with the people that cant find a job that supports a family comfortably?  So far I havent heard any intelligent answers that dont include welfare and training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are, and always will be, people that truly NEED help to survive and thrive, and I have no problem with society creating a true safety net for those people.  For everyone else, we need more of a trampoline than a net.  IOW, temporary assistance to get back on your feet instead of a permanent snare of dependence.
> 
> And, I dispute the need to "support a family comfortably".  I'm talking about basic survival, not comfort.  The poor in our country often live like the wealthy of many countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again a good theory but you miss what I previously said. There simply are not enough good jobs for everyone. Even if everyone did everything they could do, were able to overcome racism, handicaps, and were employable there simply are not enough jobs that can support a family to go around.  Also you keep forgetting their has to be the concept of the have and have nots for capitalism to work.
> 
> I dont believe in comparing apples to oranges or worrying about what is happening in other countries. The standard of living in this country is the issue. I dont believe in saying that since there are people in Korea that live worse than someone in the hood does here then thats ok. Its not because its all relative to their reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there are not enough jobs for everyone, a viable alternative is to be a job creator.  Become a business owner, hire people, and try to make a profit.  It would change your perspective and you would probably become a Republican voter when you find out how hard democrats have made it for business startups to succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but you should have read that 3 or 4 times before posting that. Do you honestly expect everyone that cant get a job to start a business?  Where would they get the funding for startup?  Where would they be able to purchase a preexisting business?
Click to expand...

Where there's a will, there's a way.  Can someone do ANYTHING that other people would pay for?  Can someone start small and grow?  The answer is yes, but only to a certain point, after which they hit the walls thrown up by government and licensing boards.  Heck, my brother-in-law never finished high school, but he apprenticed himself for no pay to a cabinet maker for two years and now is one of the most successful businesses in his home state.

See, here's where government becomes a problem.  A guy could easily learn how to do basic plumbing and make some money, but if he wants a business license, all of a sudden he has to get training and certification.  A girl can learn to braid hair and make money, but if she wants a business license, all of a sudden she has to get barber training.  And on it goes.  Government has made starting and growing a business more difficult.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may be hyperbole to say Jim Crow but just like they merely exchanged Jim Crow for stepped up police presence in Black neighborhoods and a war on drugs to imprison and control more Blacks, they are hard a work bringing something that will have a disastrous effect on Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of crime in inner city "black" neighborhoods.  Is that a correct statement?  Answer that honestly before going on.
> 
> If that is true, then it stands to reason that there should be a larger police presence there than say in neighborhoods where there is little crime.  Is that also true?  Let's put it this way.  If there is a lot of crime in an area, would you prefer that the police stay away?
> 
> Now, what exactly is this "something that will have a disastrous effect on Black people" that you fear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is lots of crime in Black inner city neighborhoods just as in white suburban neighborhoods. The problem is the selective way those neighborhoods are policed. Also we must note that prior to civil rights there was very little police presence or crime in Black neighborhoods. As I pointed out before, it was a way to maintain control after losing Jim Crow. We know this because of Nixons comments on the issue.  We know this because the CIA and FBI flooded those Black and Latino neighborhoods with drugs. (Never realizing whites would come to get some too)
> 
> In theory your assertion makes sense. However, you are missing the reality of the racist white cops that patrol Black neighborhoods. You may want to believe me on this. I grew up in such a neighborhood and was harassed simply because I was Black not because I committed crimes. Yes I would prefer the police stay away since they are not professional enough to do their jobs correctly and make the situation worse by assisting the criminals, robbing the low level criminals, and targeting Blacks for family altering stints in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some day the police may take you up on that and I think you would find it worse without their presence.  Without them, whoever has the most firepower would rule.  You would be trading one hassle for another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police are nothing more than people with training, legal protection, and a uniform. We can police ourselves. The BPP did an excellent job as did the NOI in proving that.  I'm all for the cops taking me up on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there are countries around the world that would allow you to set up your own armed camp, but this is America and we don't yet do that.
Click to expand...

Of course America does. Its called the 2nd amendment. Why do you think militias exist?


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Methadone maintenance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So what do you do with the people that cant find a job that supports a family comfortably?  So far I havent heard any intelligent answers that dont include welfare and training.
> 
> 
> 
> There are, and always will be, people that truly NEED help to survive and thrive, and I have no problem with society creating a true safety net for those people.  For everyone else, we need more of a trampoline than a net.  IOW, temporary assistance to get back on your feet instead of a permanent snare of dependence.
> 
> And, I dispute the need to "support a family comfortably".  I'm talking about basic survival, not comfort.  The poor in our country often live like the wealthy of many countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again a good theory but you miss what I previously said. There simply are not enough good jobs for everyone. Even if everyone did everything they could do, were able to overcome racism, handicaps, and were employable there simply are not enough jobs that can support a family to go around.  Also you keep forgetting their has to be the concept of the have and have nots for capitalism to work.
> 
> I dont believe in comparing apples to oranges or worrying about what is happening in other countries. The standard of living in this country is the issue. I dont believe in saying that since there are people in Korea that live worse than someone in the hood does here then thats ok. Its not because its all relative to their reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there are not enough jobs for everyone, a viable alternative is to be a job creator.  Become a business owner, hire people, and try to make a profit.  It would change your perspective and you would probably become a Republican voter when you find out how hard democrats have made it for business startups to succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but you should have read that 3 or 4 times before posting that. Do you honestly expect everyone that cant get a job to start a business?  Where would they get the funding for startup?  Where would they be able to purchase a preexisting business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where there's a will, there's a way.  Can someone do ANYTHING that other people would pay for?  Can someone start small and grow?  The answer is yes, but only to a certain point, after which they hit the walls thrown up by government and licensing boards.  Heck, my brother-in-law never finished high school, *but he apprenticed himself for no pay to a cabinet maker for two years and now is one of the most successful businesses in his home state.*
> 
> See, here's where government becomes a problem.  A guy could easily learn how to do basic plumbing and make some money, but if he wants a business license, all of a sudden he has to get training and certification.  A girl can learn to braid hair and make money, but if she wants a business license, all of a sudden she has to get barber training.  And on it goes.  Government has made starting and growing a business more difficult.
Click to expand...


There is no reason Blacks have to work 10x harder than whites to get the same results. How did your brother support himself while working for free for 2 years?


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are, and always will be, people that truly NEED help to survive and thrive, and I have no problem with society creating a true safety net for those people.  For everyone else, we need more of a trampoline than a net.  IOW, temporary assistance to get back on your feet instead of a permanent snare of dependence.
> 
> And, I dispute the need to "support a family comfortably".  I'm talking about basic survival, not comfort.  The poor in our country often live like the wealthy of many countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Again a good theory but you miss what I previously said. There simply are not enough good jobs for everyone. Even if everyone did everything they could do, were able to overcome racism, handicaps, and were employable there simply are not enough jobs that can support a family to go around.  Also you keep forgetting their has to be the concept of the have and have nots for capitalism to work.
> 
> I dont believe in comparing apples to oranges or worrying about what is happening in other countries. The standard of living in this country is the issue. I dont believe in saying that since there are people in Korea that live worse than someone in the hood does here then thats ok. Its not because its all relative to their reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there are not enough jobs for everyone, a viable alternative is to be a job creator.  Become a business owner, hire people, and try to make a profit.  It would change your perspective and you would probably become a Republican voter when you find out how hard democrats have made it for business startups to succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but you should have read that 3 or 4 times before posting that. Do you honestly expect everyone that cant get a job to start a business?  Where would they get the funding for startup?  Where would they be able to purchase a preexisting business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where there's a will, there's a way.  Can someone do ANYTHING that other people would pay for?  Can someone start small and grow?  The answer is yes, but only to a certain point, after which they hit the walls thrown up by government and licensing boards.  Heck, my brother-in-law never finished high school, *but he apprenticed himself for no pay to a cabinet maker for two years and now is one of the most successful businesses in his home state.*
> 
> See, here's where government becomes a problem.  A guy could easily learn how to do basic plumbing and make some money, but if he wants a business license, all of a sudden he has to get training and certification.  A girl can learn to braid hair and make money, but if she wants a business license, all of a sudden she has to get barber training.  And on it goes.  Government has made starting and growing a business more difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason Blacks have to work 10x harder than whites to get the same results. How did your brother support himself while working for free for 2 years?
Click to expand...

First, it was my brother-in-law, not my brother, and second, his wife worked and supported them.  Imagine that, getting married and working as a team to make the family a success.  If government made starting and growing a business easier to do, more people would be able to do it and become successful.  Democrats are notorious for making it harder to start and run a business.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of crime in inner city "black" neighborhoods.  Is that a correct statement?  Answer that honestly before going on.
> 
> If that is true, then it stands to reason that there should be a larger police presence there than say in neighborhoods where there is little crime.  Is that also true?  Let's put it this way.  If there is a lot of crime in an area, would you prefer that the police stay away?
> 
> Now, what exactly is this "something that will have a disastrous effect on Black people" that you fear?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is lots of crime in Black inner city neighborhoods just as in white suburban neighborhoods. The problem is the selective way those neighborhoods are policed. Also we must note that prior to civil rights there was very little police presence or crime in Black neighborhoods. As I pointed out before, it was a way to maintain control after losing Jim Crow. We know this because of Nixons comments on the issue.  We know this because the CIA and FBI flooded those Black and Latino neighborhoods with drugs. (Never realizing whites would come to get some too)
> 
> In theory your assertion makes sense. However, you are missing the reality of the racist white cops that patrol Black neighborhoods. You may want to believe me on this. I grew up in such a neighborhood and was harassed simply because I was Black not because I committed crimes. Yes I would prefer the police stay away since they are not professional enough to do their jobs correctly and make the situation worse by assisting the criminals, robbing the low level criminals, and targeting Blacks for family altering stints in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some day the police may take you up on that and I think you would find it worse without their presence.  Without them, whoever has the most firepower would rule.  You would be trading one hassle for another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police are nothing more than people with training, legal protection, and a uniform. We can police ourselves. The BPP did an excellent job as did the NOI in proving that.  I'm all for the cops taking me up on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there are countries around the world that would allow you to set up your own armed camp, but this is America and we don't yet do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course America does. Its called the 2nd amendment. Why do you think militias exist?
Click to expand...

And when they get a little uppity, you get a Waco, where kids are burned to death.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is lots of crime in Black inner city neighborhoods just as in white suburban neighborhoods. The problem is the selective way those neighborhoods are policed. Also we must note that prior to civil rights there was very little police presence or crime in Black neighborhoods. As I pointed out before, it was a way to maintain control after losing Jim Crow. We know this because of Nixons comments on the issue.  We know this because the CIA and FBI flooded those Black and Latino neighborhoods with drugs. (Never realizing whites would come to get some too)
> 
> In theory your assertion makes sense. However, you are missing the reality of the racist white cops that patrol Black neighborhoods. You may want to believe me on this. I grew up in such a neighborhood and was harassed simply because I was Black not because I committed crimes. Yes I would prefer the police stay away since they are not professional enough to do their jobs correctly and make the situation worse by assisting the criminals, robbing the low level criminals, and targeting Blacks for family altering stints in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> Some day the police may take you up on that and I think you would find it worse without their presence.  Without them, whoever has the most firepower would rule.  You would be trading one hassle for another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police are nothing more than people with training, legal protection, and a uniform. We can police ourselves. The BPP did an excellent job as did the NOI in proving that.  I'm all for the cops taking me up on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there are countries around the world that would allow you to set up your own armed camp, but this is America and we don't yet do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course America does. Its called the 2nd amendment. Why do you think militias exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when they get a little uppity, you get a Waco, where kids are burned to death.
Click to expand...

That has nothing to do with your claim that the US doesnt allow you to set up your own armed camp.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some day the police may take you up on that and I think you would find it worse without their presence.  Without them, whoever has the most firepower would rule.  You would be trading one hassle for another.
> 
> 
> 
> Police are nothing more than people with training, legal protection, and a uniform. We can police ourselves. The BPP did an excellent job as did the NOI in proving that.  I'm all for the cops taking me up on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there are countries around the world that would allow you to set up your own armed camp, but this is America and we don't yet do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course America does. Its called the 2nd amendment. Why do you think militias exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when they get a little uppity, you get a Waco, where kids are burned to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with your claim that the US doesnt allow you to set up your own armed camp.
Click to expand...

Tell you what, cut a deal with the local police force and set up your own camp.  According to you, you're allowed to do just that, so why don't we have armed neighborhoods where police won't go?  That way, you could stop complaining about the police and handle crime yourselves.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police are nothing more than people with training, legal protection, and a uniform. We can police ourselves. The BPP did an excellent job as did the NOI in proving that.  I'm all for the cops taking me up on that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are countries around the world that would allow you to set up your own armed camp, but this is America and we don't yet do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course America does. Its called the 2nd amendment. Why do you think militias exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when they get a little uppity, you get a Waco, where kids are burned to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with your claim that the US doesnt allow you to set up your own armed camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell you what, cut a deal with the local police force and set up your own camp.  According to you, you're allowed to do just that, so why don't we have armed neighborhoods where police won't go?  That way, you could stop complaining about the police and handle crime yourselves.
Click to expand...

I dont have to cut a deal with the cops. I just do it. I still have to complain about the cops because they like shooting Black people.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are countries around the world that would allow you to set up your own armed camp, but this is America and we don't yet do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course America does. Its called the 2nd amendment. Why do you think militias exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when they get a little uppity, you get a Waco, where kids are burned to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with your claim that the US doesnt allow you to set up your own armed camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell you what, cut a deal with the local police force and set up your own camp.  According to you, you're allowed to do just that, so why don't we have armed neighborhoods where police won't go?  That way, you could stop complaining about the police and handle crime yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to cut a deal with the cops. I just do it. I still have to complain about the cops because they like shooting Black people.
Click to expand...

Okay, so you police your own neighborhood, I assume that means you are openly armed while patrolling the streets, and then you wonder why the police would want to make sure you're not causing trouble?


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course America does. Its called the 2nd amendment. Why do you think militias exist?
> 
> 
> 
> And when they get a little uppity, you get a Waco, where kids are burned to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with your claim that the US doesnt allow you to set up your own armed camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell you what, cut a deal with the local police force and set up your own camp.  According to you, you're allowed to do just that, so why don't we have armed neighborhoods where police won't go?  That way, you could stop complaining about the police and handle crime yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to cut a deal with the cops. I just do it. I still have to complain about the cops because they like shooting Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, so you police your own neighborhood, I assume that means you are openly armed while patrolling the streets, and then you wonder why the police would want to make sure you're not causing trouble?
Click to expand...

White people assume a lot of weird stuff that makes no sense. Sometimes I wonder if they are really that ignorant or are they just pretending.


----------



## Dreamer

Usa have 40 million citizen of darkness and europe have under 30 million of dark citizen..


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when they get a little uppity, you get a Waco, where kids are burned to death.
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with your claim that the US doesnt allow you to set up your own armed camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell you what, cut a deal with the local police force and set up your own camp.  According to you, you're allowed to do just that, so why don't we have armed neighborhoods where police won't go?  That way, you could stop complaining about the police and handle crime yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to cut a deal with the cops. I just do it. I still have to complain about the cops because they like shooting Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, so you police your own neighborhood, I assume that means you are openly armed while patrolling the streets, and then you wonder why the police would want to make sure you're not causing trouble?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people assume a lot of weird stuff that makes no sense. Sometimes I wonder if they are really that ignorant or are they just pretending.
Click to expand...

Are you saying that you police your own neighborhoods without any arms?  How's that working for you?


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with your claim that the US doesnt allow you to set up your own armed camp.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, cut a deal with the local police force and set up your own camp.  According to you, you're allowed to do just that, so why don't we have armed neighborhoods where police won't go?  That way, you could stop complaining about the police and handle crime yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to cut a deal with the cops. I just do it. I still have to complain about the cops because they like shooting Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, so you police your own neighborhood, I assume that means you are openly armed while patrolling the streets, and then you wonder why the police would want to make sure you're not causing trouble?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people assume a lot of weird stuff that makes no sense. Sometimes I wonder if they are really that ignorant or are they just pretending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that you police your own neighborhoods without any arms?  How's that working for you?
Click to expand...

Works great in my neighborhood.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, cut a deal with the local police force and set up your own camp.  According to you, you're allowed to do just that, so why don't we have armed neighborhoods where police won't go?  That way, you could stop complaining about the police and handle crime yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have to cut a deal with the cops. I just do it. I still have to complain about the cops because they like shooting Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, so you police your own neighborhood, I assume that means you are openly armed while patrolling the streets, and then you wonder why the police would want to make sure you're not causing trouble?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people assume a lot of weird stuff that makes no sense. Sometimes I wonder if they are really that ignorant or are they just pretending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that you police your own neighborhoods without any arms?  How's that working for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Works great in my neighborhood.
Click to expand...

So you really don't have anything to complain about.  So why are you complaining again?


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have to cut a deal with the cops. I just do it. I still have to complain about the cops because they like shooting Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so you police your own neighborhood, I assume that means you are openly armed while patrolling the streets, and then you wonder why the police would want to make sure you're not causing trouble?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people assume a lot of weird stuff that makes no sense. Sometimes I wonder if they are really that ignorant or are they just pretending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that you police your own neighborhoods without any arms?  How's that working for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Works great in my neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really don't have anything to complain about.  So why are you complaining again?
Click to expand...

Because Black people are being shot by inbred white racist cops that are afraid of Black people. Doesnt have to be in my neighborhood. I have love for all my people.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so you police your own neighborhood, I assume that means you are openly armed while patrolling the streets, and then you wonder why the police would want to make sure you're not causing trouble?
> 
> 
> 
> White people assume a lot of weird stuff that makes no sense. Sometimes I wonder if they are really that ignorant or are they just pretending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that you police your own neighborhoods without any arms?  How's that working for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Works great in my neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really don't have anything to complain about.  So why are you complaining again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are being shot by inbred white racist cops that are afraid of Black people. Doesnt have to be in my neighborhood. I have love for all my people.
Click to expand...

And cops are being shot as well.  Most violent deaths of black people are at the hands of other black people.  Does that bother you, or is it only when white cops go stupid that bothers you?


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people assume a lot of weird stuff that makes no sense. Sometimes I wonder if they are really that ignorant or are they just pretending.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you police your own neighborhoods without any arms?  How's that working for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Works great in my neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really don't have anything to complain about.  So why are you complaining again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are being shot by inbred white racist cops that are afraid of Black people. Doesnt have to be in my neighborhood. I have love for all my people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And cops are being shot as well.  Most violent deaths of black people are at the hands of other black people.  Does that bother you, or is it only when white cops go stupid that bothers you?
Click to expand...

I dont care about cops being shot. I care about my people.  Why do white people deflect and ask dumb questions that have nothing to do with the point you are discussing?  We say that people that we are paying their salary to enforce the law are shooting us and white people ask "are you also worried about criminals shooting you". What does one have to do with the other?


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you police your own neighborhoods without any arms?  How's that working for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Works great in my neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really don't have anything to complain about.  So why are you complaining again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are being shot by inbred white racist cops that are afraid of Black people. Doesnt have to be in my neighborhood. I have love for all my people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And cops are being shot as well.  Most violent deaths of black people are at the hands of other black people.  Does that bother you, or is it only when white cops go stupid that bothers you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care about cops being shot. I care about my people.  Why do white people deflect and ask dumb questions that have nothing to do with the point you are discussing?  We say that people that we are paying their salary to enforce the law are shooting us and white people ask "are you also worried about criminals shooting you". What does one have to do with the other?
Click to expand...

They have a lot to do with each other, because it looks to the rest of the world like you're spending a LOT of time, effort, sweat blood and tears decrying the one while ignoring, if not actually celebrating, the other, which kills a lot more of you than cops do.  Bad cops face a justice system, what do black thugs face who shoot random people from a car?  Oh, that's right, racist cops and unarmed people policing their own neighborhoods.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works great in my neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> So you really don't have anything to complain about.  So why are you complaining again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are being shot by inbred white racist cops that are afraid of Black people. Doesnt have to be in my neighborhood. I have love for all my people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And cops are being shot as well.  Most violent deaths of black people are at the hands of other black people.  Does that bother you, or is it only when white cops go stupid that bothers you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care about cops being shot. I care about my people.  Why do white people deflect and ask dumb questions that have nothing to do with the point you are discussing?  We say that people that we are paying their salary to enforce the law are shooting us and white people ask "are you also worried about criminals shooting you". What does one have to do with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have a lot to do with each other, because it looks to the rest of the world like you're spending a LOT of time, effort, sweat blood and tears decrying the one while ignoring, if not actually celebrating, the other, which kills a lot more of you than cops do.  Bad cops face a justice system, what do black thugs face who shoot random people from a car?  Oh, that's right, racist cops and unarmed people policing their own neighborhoods.
Click to expand...

No its merely a deflection from the point and has nothing to do with each other. I would have to ask who told you we were ignoring one and not the other?  Then I would need to ask you if its more alarming that the people that are being paid to uphold the law are becoming criminals than if criminals doing what people expect criminals to do? 

BTW who told you the rest of the world is as blind as white people are and see it like you do?


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you really don't have anything to complain about.  So why are you complaining again?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Black people are being shot by inbred white racist cops that are afraid of Black people. Doesnt have to be in my neighborhood. I have love for all my people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And cops are being shot as well.  Most violent deaths of black people are at the hands of other black people.  Does that bother you, or is it only when white cops go stupid that bothers you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care about cops being shot. I care about my people.  Why do white people deflect and ask dumb questions that have nothing to do with the point you are discussing?  We say that people that we are paying their salary to enforce the law are shooting us and white people ask "are you also worried about criminals shooting you". What does one have to do with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have a lot to do with each other, because it looks to the rest of the world like you're spending a LOT of time, effort, sweat blood and tears decrying the one while ignoring, if not actually celebrating, the other, which kills a lot more of you than cops do.  Bad cops face a justice system, what do black thugs face who shoot random people from a car?  Oh, that's right, racist cops and unarmed people policing their own neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its merely a deflection from the point and has nothing to do with each other. I would have to ask who told you we were ignoring one and not the other?  Then I would need to ask you if its more alarming that the people that are being paid to uphold the law are becoming criminals than if criminals doing what people expect criminals to do?
> 
> BTW who told you the rest of the world is as blind as white people are and see it like you do?
Click to expand...

I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations.  I don't, however, see a lot of interest in doing something about the violence within black neighborhoods that is destroying so many lives.  You say you police your own neighborhood with no problem, to the point, apparently, that police presence is unnecessary.  Are you lucky enough to not have any gang activity, drugs moving through, etc?


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Black people are being shot by inbred white racist cops that are afraid of Black people. Doesnt have to be in my neighborhood. I have love for all my people.
> 
> 
> 
> And cops are being shot as well.  Most violent deaths of black people are at the hands of other black people.  Does that bother you, or is it only when white cops go stupid that bothers you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care about cops being shot. I care about my people.  Why do white people deflect and ask dumb questions that have nothing to do with the point you are discussing?  We say that people that we are paying their salary to enforce the law are shooting us and white people ask "are you also worried about criminals shooting you". What does one have to do with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have a lot to do with each other, because it looks to the rest of the world like you're spending a LOT of time, effort, sweat blood and tears decrying the one while ignoring, if not actually celebrating, the other, which kills a lot more of you than cops do.  Bad cops face a justice system, what do black thugs face who shoot random people from a car?  Oh, that's right, racist cops and unarmed people policing their own neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its merely a deflection from the point and has nothing to do with each other. I would have to ask who told you we were ignoring one and not the other?  Then I would need to ask you if its more alarming that the people that are being paid to uphold the law are becoming criminals than if criminals doing what people expect criminals to do?
> 
> BTW who told you the rest of the world is as blind as white people are and see it like you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations.  I don't, however, see a lot of interest in doing something about the violence within black neighborhoods that is destroying so many lives.  You say you police your own neighborhood with no problem, to the point, apparently, that police presence is unnecessary.  Are you lucky enough to not have any gang activity, drugs moving through, etc?
Click to expand...

Cops investigating cops? Yeah. Gimme a break dude.  

I never asked what you see. I asked you how do you know there is no concern or anything being done to rectify it?


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> And cops are being shot as well.  Most violent deaths of black people are at the hands of other black people.  Does that bother you, or is it only when white cops go stupid that bothers you?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care about cops being shot. I care about my people.  Why do white people deflect and ask dumb questions that have nothing to do with the point you are discussing?  We say that people that we are paying their salary to enforce the law are shooting us and white people ask "are you also worried about criminals shooting you". What does one have to do with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have a lot to do with each other, because it looks to the rest of the world like you're spending a LOT of time, effort, sweat blood and tears decrying the one while ignoring, if not actually celebrating, the other, which kills a lot more of you than cops do.  Bad cops face a justice system, what do black thugs face who shoot random people from a car?  Oh, that's right, racist cops and unarmed people policing their own neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its merely a deflection from the point and has nothing to do with each other. I would have to ask who told you we were ignoring one and not the other?  Then I would need to ask you if its more alarming that the people that are being paid to uphold the law are becoming criminals than if criminals doing what people expect criminals to do?
> 
> BTW who told you the rest of the world is as blind as white people are and see it like you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations.  I don't, however, see a lot of interest in doing something about the violence within black neighborhoods that is destroying so many lives.  You say you police your own neighborhood with no problem, to the point, apparently, that police presence is unnecessary.  Are you lucky enough to not have any gang activity, drugs moving through, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops investigating cops? Yeah. Gimme a break dude.
> 
> I never asked what you see. I asked you how do you know there is no concern or anything being done to rectify it?
Click to expand...

Note what I said and, more importantly, what I did not say.  IOW, "It looks like" =/= "There is no".


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care about cops being shot. I care about my people.  Why do white people deflect and ask dumb questions that have nothing to do with the point you are discussing?  We say that people that we are paying their salary to enforce the law are shooting us and white people ask "are you also worried about criminals shooting you". What does one have to do with the other?
> 
> 
> 
> They have a lot to do with each other, because it looks to the rest of the world like you're spending a LOT of time, effort, sweat blood and tears decrying the one while ignoring, if not actually celebrating, the other, which kills a lot more of you than cops do.  Bad cops face a justice system, what do black thugs face who shoot random people from a car?  Oh, that's right, racist cops and unarmed people policing their own neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its merely a deflection from the point and has nothing to do with each other. I would have to ask who told you we were ignoring one and not the other?  Then I would need to ask you if its more alarming that the people that are being paid to uphold the law are becoming criminals than if criminals doing what people expect criminals to do?
> 
> BTW who told you the rest of the world is as blind as white people are and see it like you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations.  I don't, however, see a lot of interest in doing something about the violence within black neighborhoods that is destroying so many lives.  You say you police your own neighborhood with no problem, to the point, apparently, that police presence is unnecessary.  Are you lucky enough to not have any gang activity, drugs moving through, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops investigating cops? Yeah. Gimme a break dude.
> 
> I never asked what you see. I asked you how do you know there is no concern or anything being done to rectify it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note what I said and, more importantly, what I did not say.  IOW, "It looks like" =/= "There is no".
Click to expand...

You keep avoiding my question.

Who told you there was no concern and nothing was being done?


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have a lot to do with each other, because it looks to the rest of the world like you're spending a LOT of time, effort, sweat blood and tears decrying the one while ignoring, if not actually celebrating, the other, which kills a lot more of you than cops do.  Bad cops face a justice system, what do black thugs face who shoot random people from a car?  Oh, that's right, racist cops and unarmed people policing their own neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> 
> No its merely a deflection from the point and has nothing to do with each other. I would have to ask who told you we were ignoring one and not the other?  Then I would need to ask you if its more alarming that the people that are being paid to uphold the law are becoming criminals than if criminals doing what people expect criminals to do?
> 
> BTW who told you the rest of the world is as blind as white people are and see it like you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations.  I don't, however, see a lot of interest in doing something about the violence within black neighborhoods that is destroying so many lives.  You say you police your own neighborhood with no problem, to the point, apparently, that police presence is unnecessary.  Are you lucky enough to not have any gang activity, drugs moving through, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops investigating cops? Yeah. Gimme a break dude.
> 
> I never asked what you see. I asked you how do you know there is no concern or anything being done to rectify it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note what I said and, more importantly, what I did not say.  IOW, "It looks like" =/= "There is no".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep avoiding my question.
> 
> Who told you there was no concern and nothing was being done?
Click to expand...

Again, note what I did and didn't say.  No one told me that, and I didn't say it either.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No its merely a deflection from the point and has nothing to do with each other. I would have to ask who told you we were ignoring one and not the other?  Then I would need to ask you if its more alarming that the people that are being paid to uphold the law are becoming criminals than if criminals doing what people expect criminals to do?
> 
> BTW who told you the rest of the world is as blind as white people are and see it like you do?
> 
> 
> 
> I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations.  I don't, however, see a lot of interest in doing something about the violence within black neighborhoods that is destroying so many lives.  You say you police your own neighborhood with no problem, to the point, apparently, that police presence is unnecessary.  Are you lucky enough to not have any gang activity, drugs moving through, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cops investigating cops? Yeah. Gimme a break dude.
> 
> I never asked what you see. I asked you how do you know there is no concern or anything being done to rectify it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note what I said and, more importantly, what I did not say.  IOW, "It looks like" =/= "There is no".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep avoiding my question.
> 
> Who told you there was no concern and nothing was being done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, note what I did and didn't say.  No one told me that, and I didn't say it either.
Click to expand...

You did say this as if it was a universally known truth to deflect from the point of cops shooting Black people.

"*I don't, however, see a lot of interest in doing something about the violence within black neighborhoods that is destroying so many lives."*


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations.  I don't, however, see a lot of interest in doing something about the violence within black neighborhoods that is destroying so many lives.  You say you police your own neighborhood with no problem, to the point, apparently, that police presence is unnecessary.  Are you lucky enough to not have any gang activity, drugs moving through, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Cops investigating cops? Yeah. Gimme a break dude.
> 
> I never asked what you see. I asked you how do you know there is no concern or anything being done to rectify it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note what I said and, more importantly, what I did not say.  IOW, "It looks like" =/= "There is no".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep avoiding my question.
> 
> Who told you there was no concern and nothing was being done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, note what I did and didn't say.  No one told me that, and I didn't say it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did say this as if it was a universally known truth to deflect from the point of cops shooting Black people.
> 
> "*I don't, however, see a lot of interest in doing something about the violence within black neighborhoods that is destroying so many lives."*
Click to expand...

You missed the first part of that quote, which is:

"I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations."

Put the two together, (the word "however" should have provided a clue.  You didn't deliberately ignore it in a lame attempt to skew what I said into something else, did you?) and it's clear that I was saying I see a lot of complaints from you about cops shooting black people, in some cases in the face of established fact, and not so much concern about the violence that is ending so many more young black lives.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops investigating cops? Yeah. Gimme a break dude.
> 
> I never asked what you see. I asked you how do you know there is no concern or anything being done to rectify it?
> 
> 
> 
> Note what I said and, more importantly, what I did not say.  IOW, "It looks like" =/= "There is no".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep avoiding my question.
> 
> Who told you there was no concern and nothing was being done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, note what I did and didn't say.  No one told me that, and I didn't say it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did say this as if it was a universally known truth to deflect from the point of cops shooting Black people.
> 
> "*I don't, however, see a lot of interest in doing something about the violence within black neighborhoods that is destroying so many lives."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the first part of that quote, which is:
> 
> "I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations."
> 
> Put the two together, (the word "however" should have provided a clue.  You didn't deliberately ignore it in a lame attempt to skew what I said into something else, did you?) and it's clear that I was saying I see a lot of complaints from you about cops shooting black people, in some cases in the face of established fact, and not so much concern about the violence that is ending so many more young black lives.
Click to expand...

You call it complaints. I call it observations. Why would I complain to whites when whites love it when Blacks are killed? 

Why would I voice concern to you over Black people shooting other Black people? In what scenario does that make any sense?


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note what I said and, more importantly, what I did not say.  IOW, "It looks like" =/= "There is no".
> 
> 
> 
> You keep avoiding my question.
> 
> Who told you there was no concern and nothing was being done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, note what I did and didn't say.  No one told me that, and I didn't say it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did say this as if it was a universally known truth to deflect from the point of cops shooting Black people.
> 
> "*I don't, however, see a lot of interest in doing something about the violence within black neighborhoods that is destroying so many lives."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the first part of that quote, which is:
> 
> "I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations."
> 
> Put the two together, (the word "however" should have provided a clue.  You didn't deliberately ignore it in a lame attempt to skew what I said into something else, did you?) and it's clear that I was saying I see a lot of complaints from you about cops shooting black people, in some cases in the face of established fact, and not so much concern about the violence that is ending so many more young black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call it complaints. I call it observations. Why would I complain to whites when whites love it when Blacks are killed?
> 
> Why would I voice concern to you over Black people shooting other Black people? In what scenario does that make any sense?
Click to expand...

Because you fallaciously believe that white people "love it" when black people are killed.  That would be racists, NOT white people.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep avoiding my question.
> 
> Who told you there was no concern and nothing was being done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, note what I did and didn't say.  No one told me that, and I didn't say it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did say this as if it was a universally known truth to deflect from the point of cops shooting Black people.
> 
> "*I don't, however, see a lot of interest in doing something about the violence within black neighborhoods that is destroying so many lives."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the first part of that quote, which is:
> 
> "I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations."
> 
> Put the two together, (the word "however" should have provided a clue.  You didn't deliberately ignore it in a lame attempt to skew what I said into something else, did you?) and it's clear that I was saying I see a lot of complaints from you about cops shooting black people, in some cases in the face of established fact, and not so much concern about the violence that is ending so many more young black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call it complaints. I call it observations. Why would I complain to whites when whites love it when Blacks are killed?
> 
> Why would I voice concern to you over Black people shooting other Black people? In what scenario does that make any sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you fallaciously believe that white people "love it" when black people are killed.  That would be racists, NOT white people.
Click to expand...

I stand corrected. I should have said "most" white people.  My goddaughter hates it and she is really white, blonde hair and green eyes.


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.



With a week to go over 25 million Americans have already cast their ballots via early voting.  So it could be a big deal that black voters aren’t opting for early voting as much as they did four years ago, especially in key swing states like Florida, North Carolina and Ohio.  In most polls, more than 90% of black voters support Hillary over Donald Trump. 

It’s not just North Carolina. Lower numbers have been reported in Ohio and Florida as well.  In Florida, black voter turnout is down from 25% at this point in 2012 to 16% now. However, Latino turnout is up and more than 60% of that group is expected to vote for Clinton.

All of this makes for a very uncertain picture of how early voting will affect the election’s outcome. But one thing has been clear all along: Clinton needs black voters in these swing states ― and Republicans know it.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, note what I did and didn't say.  No one told me that, and I didn't say it either.
> 
> 
> 
> You did say this as if it was a universally known truth to deflect from the point of cops shooting Black people.
> 
> "*I don't, however, see a lot of interest in doing something about the violence within black neighborhoods that is destroying so many lives."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the first part of that quote, which is:
> 
> "I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations."
> 
> Put the two together, (the word "however" should have provided a clue.  You didn't deliberately ignore it in a lame attempt to skew what I said into something else, did you?) and it's clear that I was saying I see a lot of complaints from you about cops shooting black people, in some cases in the face of established fact, and not so much concern about the violence that is ending so many more young black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call it complaints. I call it observations. Why would I complain to whites when whites love it when Blacks are killed?
> 
> Why would I voice concern to you over Black people shooting other Black people? In what scenario does that make any sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you fallaciously believe that white people "love it" when black people are killed.  That would be racists, NOT white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected. I should have said "most" white people.  My goddaughter hates it and she is really white, blonde hair and green eyes.
Click to expand...

To even say that most white people "love it" when black people are killed is one of the most egregiously hateful things I've heard in a long time.  I maintain the "most" people of ALL colors HATE when people of ANY color are killed for no good reason.  I know no one who "loves it" when black people are killed.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did say this as if it was a universally known truth to deflect from the point of cops shooting Black people.
> 
> "*I don't, however, see a lot of interest in doing something about the violence within black neighborhoods that is destroying so many lives."*
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the first part of that quote, which is:
> 
> "I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations."
> 
> Put the two together, (the word "however" should have provided a clue.  You didn't deliberately ignore it in a lame attempt to skew what I said into something else, did you?) and it's clear that I was saying I see a lot of complaints from you about cops shooting black people, in some cases in the face of established fact, and not so much concern about the violence that is ending so many more young black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call it complaints. I call it observations. Why would I complain to whites when whites love it when Blacks are killed?
> 
> Why would I voice concern to you over Black people shooting other Black people? In what scenario does that make any sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you fallaciously believe that white people "love it" when black people are killed.  That would be racists, NOT white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected. I should have said "most" white people.  My goddaughter hates it and she is really white, blonde hair and green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To even say that most white people "love it" when black people are killed is one of the most egregiously hateful things I've heard in a long time.  I maintain the "most" people of ALL colors HATE when people of ANY color are killed for no good reason.  I know no one who "loves it" when black people are killed.
Click to expand...

i disagree. On this very forum you see whites that rejoice in Blacks getting killed.  Are you blind or feigning ignorance?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the first part of that quote, which is:
> 
> "I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations."
> 
> Put the two together, (the word "however" should have provided a clue.  You didn't deliberately ignore it in a lame attempt to skew what I said into something else, did you?) and it's clear that I was saying I see a lot of complaints from you about cops shooting black people, in some cases in the face of established fact, and not so much concern about the violence that is ending so many more young black lives.
> 
> 
> 
> You call it complaints. I call it observations. Why would I complain to whites when whites love it when Blacks are killed?
> 
> Why would I voice concern to you over Black people shooting other Black people? In what scenario does that make any sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you fallaciously believe that white people "love it" when black people are killed.  That would be racists, NOT white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected. I should have said "most" white people.  My goddaughter hates it and she is really white, blonde hair and green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To even say that most white people "love it" when black people are killed is one of the most egregiously hateful things I've heard in a long time.  I maintain the "most" people of ALL colors HATE when people of ANY color are killed for no good reason.  I know no one who "loves it" when black people are killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i disagree. On this very forum you see whites that rejoice in Blacks getting killed.  Are you blind or feigning ignorance?
Click to expand...

Let's be honest blacks just don't matter. You can shoot them, starve them, kill their children, give them lead poisoning, descriminate against them and they'll just take it. They won't even vote. Just look at how many that showed up for Obama won't show up for hillary. They'll give you excuses/reasons why but the bottom line is blacks are either really stupid or they agree with Republicans when it comes to the problems of the inner city.

So it turns out by blacks not showing up Republicans will maintain control of both houses and trumps going to win.

I almost want to see what happens. Maybe conservatives are right the poor black communities have grown too comfortable on welfare. Maybe we do need to cut all funding off and maybe law and order are what they need.

If blacks don't show up for hillary they get what they deserve. If Rick Snyder poisoning blacks in flint don't gets blacks to show up, if all the shootings don't get you to show up, then maybe you deserve to be treated like second class citizens.

And when I say you I mean the black community, not you literally. 

My point is 80% of blacks should be voting this year. If they don't, that's kind of admitting usmb Republicans opinions should become law. Do blacks get that? Don't protest and riot then not vote.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the first part of that quote, which is:
> 
> "I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations."
> 
> Put the two together, (the word "however" should have provided a clue.  You didn't deliberately ignore it in a lame attempt to skew what I said into something else, did you?) and it's clear that I was saying I see a lot of complaints from you about cops shooting black people, in some cases in the face of established fact, and not so much concern about the violence that is ending so many more young black lives.
> 
> 
> 
> You call it complaints. I call it observations. Why would I complain to whites when whites love it when Blacks are killed?
> 
> Why would I voice concern to you over Black people shooting other Black people? In what scenario does that make any sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you fallaciously believe that white people "love it" when black people are killed.  That would be racists, NOT white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected. I should have said "most" white people.  My goddaughter hates it and she is really white, blonde hair and green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To even say that most white people "love it" when black people are killed is one of the most egregiously hateful things I've heard in a long time.  I maintain the "most" people of ALL colors HATE when people of ANY color are killed for no good reason.  I know no one who "loves it" when black people are killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i disagree. On this very forum you see whites that rejoice in Blacks getting killed.  Are you blind or feigning ignorance?
Click to expand...

Neither.  Your claim that over half of all white people love to see black people killed is nothing more than a hate filled lie.  Sure there are idiots everywhere, and in case you didn't notice, they tend to be attracted to anonymous forums where they can spout their hate from behind their keyboards with no fear of retribution.  Don't be one of them or you'll be part of the problem you claim to hate.


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call it complaints. I call it observations. Why would I complain to whites when whites love it when Blacks are killed?
> 
> Why would I voice concern to you over Black people shooting other Black people? In what scenario does that make any sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you fallaciously believe that white people "love it" when black people are killed.  That would be racists, NOT white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected. I should have said "most" white people.  My goddaughter hates it and she is really white, blonde hair and green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To even say that most white people "love it" when black people are killed is one of the most egregiously hateful things I've heard in a long time.  I maintain the "most" people of ALL colors HATE when people of ANY color are killed for no good reason.  I know no one who "loves it" when black people are killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i disagree. On this very forum you see whites that rejoice in Blacks getting killed.  Are you blind or feigning ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither.  Your claim that over half of all white people love to see black people killed is nothing more than a hate filled lie.  Sure there are idiots everywhere, and in case you didn't notice, they tend to be attracted to anonymous forums where they can spout their hate from behind their keyboards with no fear of retribution.  Don't be one of them or you'll be part of the problem you claim to hate.
Click to expand...

And he posted a thread about white guys being tough guys from behind their keyboards and he said he tells crackers like it is in person just like he does here.  In other words he's a typical 200 plus pound black man that most white people are afraid of.  LOL

Anyways, I hope black people realize they are the key to a Trump victory.  They don't realize because they aren't voting, Trump's going to win.  

Now I see why the corporate media has used race to divide us this year with all these cop shootings.  They must have known blacks aren't smart enough to use events like that to motivate them to vote.  The GOP knows blacks are dumb and they'll see all their brothers getting shot and black ignorant fools will stay home.  The only way to get them to show up is have a black man on the ticket.  

So I guess the GOP's plans for black people are going to be implemented when Trump wins and the GOP control both houses.  They will cut off all the food stamps and safety nets that the black community has grown dependent on.  In some ways I can't wait to see if the Trump experiment works.

I just wonder if blacks know because they aren't voting that it's going to give Trump the victory and do they realize what that means to them?  And if you wonder what a Trump victory means to blacks, all one has to do is come to USMB and see what Trump supporters think about the black thugs who get shot by cops.  They think the cops should be given medals.

And Flint wasn't Rick Snyders fault no no.  Do black people in Flint believe that?  They must if they aren't voting for Hillary.  They must agree with Republicans.  Think about it.  People say 90% of black people that vote vote for Democrats.  This is true but when only 30% of blacks vote then that means it is possible that around 70% of blacks agree with Republicans because by not showing up Republicans win.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, note what I did and didn't say.  No one told me that, and I didn't say it either.
> 
> 
> 
> You did say this as if it was a universally known truth to deflect from the point of cops shooting Black people.
> 
> "*I don't, however, see a lot of interest in doing something about the violence within black neighborhoods that is destroying so many lives."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the first part of that quote, which is:
> 
> "I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations."
> 
> Put the two together, (the word "however" should have provided a clue.  You didn't deliberately ignore it in a lame attempt to skew what I said into something else, did you?) and it's clear that I was saying I see a lot of complaints from you about cops shooting black people, in some cases in the face of established fact, and not so much concern about the violence that is ending so many more young black lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call it complaints. I call it observations. Why would I complain to whites when whites love it when Blacks are killed?
> 
> Why would I voice concern to you over Black people shooting other Black people? In what scenario does that make any sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you fallaciously believe that white people "love it" when black people are killed.  That would be racists, NOT white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected. I should have said "most" white people.  My goddaughter hates it and she is really white, blonde hair and green eyes.
Click to expand...

But angry white males alone won’t win the election. Trump has to expand the tent. I believe Trump will attract the most African American votes of any Republican presidential candidate in modern history. Trump will get upwards of 15 percent of the black vote, with a shot at 20 percent. 
This Angry White Male Thinks Key to Trump Victory Is...Black Voters!


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.



Why do I say this? First of all because things have never been worse for black Americans living in the inner cities of America. Pick a city: Chicago, Detroit, Baltimore, New Orleans. The poverty, hopelessness, homelessness, unemployment, violence, murder, drugs, inferior education for their kids- all of it has never been worse. 



Trump is taking that case to black America. He is actually the perfect candidate to attempt this feat- because he is so outspoken, controversial and politically incorrect. All the same traits that critics complain about, allow him to "tell it like it is" to black voters. Trump’s willing to say things no other presidential candidate has _ever _dared say.

This Angry White Male Thinks Key to Trump Victory Is...Black Voters!


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you are saying.  But I also think they ignore the black community because they don't vote.
> 
> This election we need black people more than ever.
> 
> And I still believe you guys rewarded the GOP when you didn't show up in 2010.  The GOP obstructed Obama and what did people do?  They said, "ah why bother" and they didn't show up in 2010.  So the GOP got REWARDED for obstructing Obama.  You not only punished the Democrats you rewarded the GOP.
> 
> In 2008 over 70% of blacks voted.
> 
> Exit Polls Show Lower Turnout Amongst Black Voters
> 
> In 2010 you had very low voter turn out.  Now, why don't you do what you always do and blame white people for why your people didn't show up to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never blamed white people for why Blacks didnt show up and vote. I said white inaction is the reason (which is not the same as an excuse) that Black people are apethetic about voting for white politicians. You want Black people to vote for white politicians in an off year then they better be giving us results and not more lip service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you all saw John boehner and Mitch McConnell obstruct Obama from day one and you rewarded the GOP for it by staying home in 2010. It's your fault!!!
> 
> And you aren't being honest. Because if blacks were so disappointed that they didn't vote in 2010, why did they show back up again in 2012?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They showed back up because Obama was up for reelection and he isnt white.
Click to expand...


Is this all true?

Black voters may not be announcing their choice out loud. They may not be telling pollsters on the phone. But they are whispering “I'm with TRUMP.” When it comes to black Americans, Trump is the "Whisper candidate." 



But the key to Trump’s victory won’t just be his percentage of black votes. It's the total number of black votes Hillary receives (or doesn't receive).





I have many friends in the black community. And every one of them reports the same thing- _black people don’t like Hillary._ Many still won't vote Republican, but they will stay home. Hillary can win an overwhelming 85 percent of the black vote, but if the total number of black voters is down 30 percent or more from 2012, she can’t win the election. 



How does Trump seal the deal with black voters? 



Raw truth. Tell blacks they are being scammed. They have been lied to. Their neighborhoods are ruined. Their schools are a disgrace. Drug dealers on every corner is a travesty. One third of their male children in prison is a horror. The 58 percent unemployment rate among black youth is unimaginable. The murder rates on their streets is black genocide. This is unacceptable. And it has all happened under 100 percent Democrat Party control of black inner cities.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the first part of that quote, which is:
> 
> "I see from you, for example, a LOT of complaints about cops shooting black people.  Indeed, the complaints don't seem to be influenced very much by factual findings from investigations."
> 
> Put the two together, (the word "however" should have provided a clue.  You didn't deliberately ignore it in a lame attempt to skew what I said into something else, did you?) and it's clear that I was saying I see a lot of complaints from you about cops shooting black people, in some cases in the face of established fact, and not so much concern about the violence that is ending so many more young black lives.
> 
> 
> 
> You call it complaints. I call it observations. Why would I complain to whites when whites love it when Blacks are killed?
> 
> Why would I voice concern to you over Black people shooting other Black people? In what scenario does that make any sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you fallaciously believe that white people "love it" when black people are killed.  That would be racists, NOT white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected. I should have said "most" white people.  My goddaughter hates it and she is really white, blonde hair and green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To even say that most white people "love it" when black people are killed is one of the most egregiously hateful things I've heard in a long time.  I maintain the "most" people of ALL colors HATE when people of ANY color are killed for no good reason.  I know no one who "loves it" when black people are killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i disagree. On this very forum you see whites that rejoice in Blacks getting killed.  Are you blind or feigning ignorance?
Click to expand...


Hillary can win an overwhelming 85 percent of the black vote, but if the total number of black voters is down 30 percent or more from 2012, she can’t win the election.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.




As long as they keep voting like sheep for the dems, no one is going to listen to them.


The dems take them for granted and they will need them less and less as the brown vote leaves the black vote further and further behind.


The republicans CAN'T do anything for them, because everything they want, would involve betraying their base for no good reason.

So, in summary, they should shut their pie holes and serve their masters with less whining about stuff that no one cares about.

You too, Seely.

You are going to go in their and pull your master's lever, no matter what, so your concerns are of no interest to them, nor to the republicans who will never get your vote.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they keep voting like sheep for the dems, no one is going to listen to them.
> 
> 
> The dems take them for granted and they will need them less and less as the brown vote leaves the black vote further and further behind.
> 
> 
> The republicans CAN'T do anything for them, because everything they want, would involve betraying their base for no good reason.
> 
> So, in summary, they should shut their pie holes and serve their masters with less whining about stuff that no one cares about.
> 
> You too, Seely.
> 
> You are going to go in their and pull your master's lever, no matter what, so your concerns are of no interest to them, nor to the republicans who will never get your vote.
Click to expand...

I'm just letting black people know by not voting they are basically voting for Trump.  If black people like USMB conservatives then they're going to love Trump Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell running the country.  I can't wait.

Like for example, if black people agree with USMB conservatives when it comes to all the blacks who've been shot by the police, by all means don't show up to vote.  If black people agree we need to eliminate food stamps for poor single moms, by all means don't show up.  

I just wish they'd actually show up and pull the lever for trump rather than hand him a victory by not showing up.  Fact is they would NEVER show up and vote for Republicans.  They're just too stupid to know not showing up is screwing themselves big time.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they keep voting like sheep for the dems, no one is going to listen to them.
> 
> 
> The dems take them for granted and they will need them less and less as the brown vote leaves the black vote further and further behind.
> 
> 
> The republicans CAN'T do anything for them, because everything they want, would involve betraying their base for no good reason.
> 
> So, in summary, they should shut their pie holes and serve their masters with less whining about stuff that no one cares about.
> 
> You too, Seely.
> 
> You are going to go in their and pull your master's lever, no matter what, so your concerns are of no interest to them, nor to the republicans who will never get your vote.
Click to expand...








That's a black church in Mississippi.  Yea, those blacks should vote GOP.  Actually, they better or else they might get lynched.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they keep voting like sheep for the dems, no one is going to listen to them.
> 
> 
> The dems take them for granted and they will need them less and less as the brown vote leaves the black vote further and further behind.
> 
> 
> The republicans CAN'T do anything for them, because everything they want, would involve betraying their base for no good reason.
> 
> So, in summary, they should shut their pie holes and serve their masters with less whining about stuff that no one cares about.
> 
> You too, Seely.
> 
> You are going to go in their and pull your master's lever, no matter what, so your concerns are of no interest to them, nor to the republicans who will never get your vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just letting black people know by not voting they are basically voting for Trump.  If black people like USMB conservatives then they're going to love Trump Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell running the country.  I can't wait.
> 
> Like for example, if black people agree with USMB conservatives when it comes to all the blacks who've been shot by the police, by all means don't show up to vote.  If black people agree we need to eliminate food stamps for poor single moms, by all means don't show up.
> 
> I just wish they'd actually show up and pull the lever for trump rather than hand him a victory by not showing up.  Fact is they would NEVER show up and vote for Republicans.  They're just too stupid to know not showing up is screwing themselves big time.
Click to expand...




What do you think MIGHT happen?

THat the lefties turn up the heat so much that the cities can't find people dumb enough to take cop jobs?

YOu think that will be a good development?

LOL!!

IF black people get what they have been conditioned to think is in their best interest, it will not be a change. It will be more of the same.


That the lefties pour some more money into the inner cities? LOL!! Sure, it's not that what you have been doing for the last 60 years was WRONG, you just didn't do enough of it!!! LOL!!!!


And the ONe Party state is coming. YOu think the dem leadership is a bunch of non-responsive assholes NOW?


Just wait. YOu haven't seen NOTHING yet.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they keep voting like sheep for the dems, no one is going to listen to them.
> 
> 
> The dems take them for granted and they will need them less and less as the brown vote leaves the black vote further and further behind.
> 
> 
> The republicans CAN'T do anything for them, because everything they want, would involve betraying their base for no good reason.
> 
> So, in summary, they should shut their pie holes and serve their masters with less whining about stuff that no one cares about.
> 
> You too, Seely.
> 
> You are going to go in their and pull your master's lever, no matter what, so your concerns are of no interest to them, nor to the republicans who will never get your vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a black church in Mississippi.  Yea, those blacks should vote GOP.  Actually, they better or else they might get lynched.
Click to expand...



Do you even know how long ago the era of lynching was? 


YOu really think that was a Trump supporter that burned that church?

Just as likely it is either a hillary supporter tying to rile up the black vote, or a non-political with mental problems who just wants to provoke a reaction.


----------



## boedicca

sealybobo said:


> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.




Points of Clarification:  

1.  Are you including Dead people?
2.  Do people who vote multiple times get counted once or for each time they vote?
3.  Are you including felons?
4.  Are you including illegal aliens?

It's difficult to do the statistics without nailing down the methodology.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they keep voting like sheep for the dems, no one is going to listen to them.
> 
> 
> The dems take them for granted and they will need them less and less as the brown vote leaves the black vote further and further behind.
> 
> 
> The republicans CAN'T do anything for them, because everything they want, would involve betraying their base for no good reason.
> 
> So, in summary, they should shut their pie holes and serve their masters with less whining about stuff that no one cares about.
> 
> You too, Seely.
> 
> You are going to go in their and pull your master's lever, no matter what, so your concerns are of no interest to them, nor to the republicans who will never get your vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just letting black people know by not voting they are basically voting for Trump.  If black people like USMB conservatives then they're going to love Trump Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell running the country.  I can't wait.
> 
> Like for example, if black people agree with USMB conservatives when it comes to all the blacks who've been shot by the police, by all means don't show up to vote.  If black people agree we need to eliminate food stamps for poor single moms, by all means don't show up.
> 
> I just wish they'd actually show up and pull the lever for trump rather than hand him a victory by not showing up.  Fact is they would NEVER show up and vote for Republicans.  They're just too stupid to know not showing up is screwing themselves big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think MIGHT happen?
> 
> THat the lefties turn up the heat so much that the cities can't find people dumb enough to take cop jobs?
> 
> YOu think that will be a good development?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> IF black people get what they have been conditioned to think is in their best interest, it will not be a change. It will be more of the same.
> 
> 
> That the lefties pour some more money into the inner cities? LOL!! Sure, it's not that what you have been doing for the last 60 years was WRONG, you just didn't do enough of it!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> And the ONe Party state is coming. YOu think the dem leadership is a bunch of non-responsive assholes NOW?
> 
> 
> Just wait. YOu haven't seen NOTHING yet.
Click to expand...

If blacks don't show up then I guess black people either agree with you or deserve whatever tough love you got coming their way.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they keep voting like sheep for the dems, no one is going to listen to them.
> 
> 
> The dems take them for granted and they will need them less and less as the brown vote leaves the black vote further and further behind.
> 
> 
> The republicans CAN'T do anything for them, because everything they want, would involve betraying their base for no good reason.
> 
> So, in summary, they should shut their pie holes and serve their masters with less whining about stuff that no one cares about.
> 
> You too, Seely.
> 
> You are going to go in their and pull your master's lever, no matter what, so your concerns are of no interest to them, nor to the republicans who will never get your vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a black church in Mississippi.  Yea, those blacks should vote GOP.  Actually, they better or else they might get lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know how long ago the era of lynching was?
> 
> 
> YOu really think that was a Trump supporter that burned that church?
> 
> Just as likely it is either a hillary supporter tying to rile up the black vote, or a non-political with mental problems who just wants to provoke a reaction.
Click to expand...

This is for black people to decide.  Lets see if they basically agree with you and don't show up for Hillary.  If they agree with you then hey, who am I to argue.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call it complaints. I call it observations. Why would I complain to whites when whites love it when Blacks are killed?
> 
> Why would I voice concern to you over Black people shooting other Black people? In what scenario does that make any sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you fallaciously believe that white people "love it" when black people are killed.  That would be racists, NOT white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected. I should have said "most" white people.  My goddaughter hates it and she is really white, blonde hair and green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To even say that most white people "love it" when black people are killed is one of the most egregiously hateful things I've heard in a long time.  I maintain the "most" people of ALL colors HATE when people of ANY color are killed for no good reason.  I know no one who "loves it" when black people are killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i disagree. On this very forum you see whites that rejoice in Blacks getting killed.  Are you blind or feigning ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither.  Your claim that over half of all white people love to see black people killed is nothing more than a hate filled lie.  Sure there are idiots everywhere, and in case you didn't notice, they tend to be attracted to anonymous forums where they can spout their hate from behind their keyboards with no fear of retribution.  Don't be one of them or you'll be part of the problem you claim to hate.
Click to expand...

Can you prove it is a lie?  I didnt think so. Just because you dont spout your hate doesnt mean you dont have it. Conditions are the way they are simply because most whites are racists. They dont have to be the sissy ones that talk a big game on the internet. They can be passively racists like most are.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call it complaints. I call it observations. Why would I complain to whites when whites love it when Blacks are killed?
> 
> Why would I voice concern to you over Black people shooting other Black people? In what scenario does that make any sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you fallaciously believe that white people "love it" when black people are killed.  That would be racists, NOT white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected. I should have said "most" white people.  My goddaughter hates it and she is really white, blonde hair and green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To even say that most white people "love it" when black people are killed is one of the most egregiously hateful things I've heard in a long time.  I maintain the "most" people of ALL colors HATE when people of ANY color are killed for no good reason.  I know no one who "loves it" when black people are killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i disagree. On this very forum you see whites that rejoice in Blacks getting killed.  Are you blind or feigning ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary can win an overwhelming 85 percent of the black vote, but if the total number of black voters is down 30 percent or more from 2012, she can’t win the election.
Click to expand...

Face it dude. Hilary is just a barely better option than Drumpf.  I'm surprised the vote is only down 30%


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you fallaciously believe that white people "love it" when black people are killed.  That would be racists, NOT white people.
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected. I should have said "most" white people.  My goddaughter hates it and she is really white, blonde hair and green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To even say that most white people "love it" when black people are killed is one of the most egregiously hateful things I've heard in a long time.  I maintain the "most" people of ALL colors HATE when people of ANY color are killed for no good reason.  I know no one who "loves it" when black people are killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i disagree. On this very forum you see whites that rejoice in Blacks getting killed.  Are you blind or feigning ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary can win an overwhelming 85 percent of the black vote, but if the total number of black voters is down 30 percent or more from 2012, she can’t win the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it dude. Hilary is just a barely better option than Drumpf.  I'm surprised the vote is only down 30%
Click to expand...

Really? 

HOUSE SPEAKER Paul D. Ryan (R-Wis.) justified his endorsement of Donald Trump this month by arguing that the billionaire would be more likely than Hillary Clinton to sign GOP ideas into law.  In 2014, he released an ambitious plan proposing a broad restructuring of the government’s anti-poverty programs with the goal of pressing beneficiaries harder to improve their lives. 

Ryan's anti-poverty plan rests on some of his favorite pet causes: furthering the '90s-era welfare reform emphasis on pushing people toward work and block-granting funding for programs while giving states more leeway on how they run the programs. The left-leaning Center for Budget and Policy Priorities noted that it's nice to hear Republicans focused on poverty but blasted Ryan's proposal. "In several areas," CBPP's Robert Greenstein wrote, "the plan repeats standard congressional Republican positions in bashing a series of federal laws and regulations designed to protect low- and middle-income families." _Slate_'s Jordan Weissmann highlighted the absurdity of the fact that Ryan's plan to help poor people includes repealing the Obama administration's fiduciary rule, a regulation that forces financial advisers to offer retirement advice in the best interests of their clients. "The basic consumer protections offered by the fiduciary rule aren't going to deprive anybody of essential financial advice," Weissmann wrote, "and fighting it is an obvious sop to a powerful industry. Trying to cloak it in the language of an anti-poverty effort is as sad as it is hilarious."

Elizabeth Warren just tore Paul Ryan apart


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you fallaciously believe that white people "love it" when black people are killed.  That would be racists, NOT white people.
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected. I should have said "most" white people.  My goddaughter hates it and she is really white, blonde hair and green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To even say that most white people "love it" when black people are killed is one of the most egregiously hateful things I've heard in a long time.  I maintain the "most" people of ALL colors HATE when people of ANY color are killed for no good reason.  I know no one who "loves it" when black people are killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i disagree. On this very forum you see whites that rejoice in Blacks getting killed.  Are you blind or feigning ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary can win an overwhelming 85 percent of the black vote, but if the total number of black voters is down 30 percent or more from 2012, she can’t win the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it dude. Hilary is just a barely better option than Drumpf.  I'm surprised the vote is only down 30%
Click to expand...

For a middle class or rich black you are correct.  For poor blacks, WRONG!


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected. I should have said "most" white people.  My goddaughter hates it and she is really white, blonde hair and green eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> To even say that most white people "love it" when black people are killed is one of the most egregiously hateful things I've heard in a long time.  I maintain the "most" people of ALL colors HATE when people of ANY color are killed for no good reason.  I know no one who "loves it" when black people are killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i disagree. On this very forum you see whites that rejoice in Blacks getting killed.  Are you blind or feigning ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary can win an overwhelming 85 percent of the black vote, but if the total number of black voters is down 30 percent or more from 2012, she can’t win the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it dude. Hilary is just a barely better option than Drumpf.  I'm surprised the vote is only down 30%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a middle class or rich black you are correct.  For poor blacks, WRONG!
Click to expand...

I've heard some Black people arent voting for Hilary because she took their vote for granted. They are either voting third party or not voting at all.  I know no one that is voting for Drumpf. Starting to think this may be a good thing if Drumpf does win. Blacks will be more united and understand the power of their vote.  I already see more unity and appreciation of the Black dollar staying in Black neighborhoods.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> To even say that most white people "love it" when black people are killed is one of the most egregiously hateful things I've heard in a long time.  I maintain the "most" people of ALL colors HATE when people of ANY color are killed for no good reason.  I know no one who "loves it" when black people are killed.
> 
> 
> 
> i disagree. On this very forum you see whites that rejoice in Blacks getting killed.  Are you blind or feigning ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary can win an overwhelming 85 percent of the black vote, but if the total number of black voters is down 30 percent or more from 2012, she can’t win the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it dude. Hilary is just a barely better option than Drumpf.  I'm surprised the vote is only down 30%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a middle class or rich black you are correct.  For poor blacks, WRONG!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard some Black people arent voting for Hilary because she took their vote for granted. They are either voting third party or not voting at all.  I know no one that is voting for Drumpf. Starting to think this may be a good thing if Drumpf does win. Blacks will be more united and understand the power of their vote.  I already see more unity and appreciation of the Black dollar staying in Black neighborhoods.
Click to expand...

I agree.  I think welfare should be ripped away from the poor communities because they've grown comfortable living on it.  They aren't using it to get back on their feet.  They're living on it and they don't want to work.  I heard the other day Republicans are going to make welfare people work/volunteer 20 hours in order to get it.  I like that idea.  

It is true we have entirely way too many people on public assistance.

And what we are doing now isn't working.  I agree, lets give Republicans another shot.  Last time we did was 2000-2006 and things were swell then.  Right?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> To even say that most white people "love it" when black people are killed is one of the most egregiously hateful things I've heard in a long time.  I maintain the "most" people of ALL colors HATE when people of ANY color are killed for no good reason.  I know no one who "loves it" when black people are killed.
> 
> 
> 
> i disagree. On this very forum you see whites that rejoice in Blacks getting killed.  Are you blind or feigning ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary can win an overwhelming 85 percent of the black vote, but if the total number of black voters is down 30 percent or more from 2012, she can’t win the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it dude. Hilary is just a barely better option than Drumpf.  I'm surprised the vote is only down 30%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a middle class or rich black you are correct.  For poor blacks, WRONG!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard some Black people arent voting for Hilary because she took their vote for granted. They are either voting third party or not voting at all.  I know no one that is voting for Drumpf. Starting to think this may be a good thing if Drumpf does win. Blacks will be more united and understand the power of their vote.  I already see more unity and appreciation of the Black dollar staying in Black neighborhoods.
Click to expand...

I can't wait till Trump sends in the law and order into black communities and cleans them up.

It won't be long till the streets are clean.

GRAPHIC: SC cop fatally shoots man as he's running away | Daily Mail Online

Detroit used to be beautiful.  I can't wait to take it back from the black thugs that rule the streets now.  Trust me dude, the black community will thank Trump later.


----------



## sealybobo

If Trump wins it will be ok to shoot blacks who run or resist arrest.  No way Trump's justice department is going to side with blacks.  Hell, even Obama's doesn't.  

Obama has commuted more sentences than the last 9 presidents combined


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> i disagree. On this very forum you see whites that rejoice in Blacks getting killed.  Are you blind or feigning ignorance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary can win an overwhelming 85 percent of the black vote, but if the total number of black voters is down 30 percent or more from 2012, she can’t win the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it dude. Hilary is just a barely better option than Drumpf.  I'm surprised the vote is only down 30%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a middle class or rich black you are correct.  For poor blacks, WRONG!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard some Black people arent voting for Hilary because she took their vote for granted. They are either voting third party or not voting at all.  I know no one that is voting for Drumpf. Starting to think this may be a good thing if Drumpf does win. Blacks will be more united and understand the power of their vote.  I already see more unity and appreciation of the Black dollar staying in Black neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait till Trump sends in the law and order into black communities and cleans them up.
> 
> It won't be long till the streets are clean.
> 
> GRAPHIC: SC cop fatally shoots man as he's running away | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Detroit used to be beautiful.  I can't wait to take it back from the black thugs that rule the streets now.  Trust me dude, the black community will thank Trump later.
Click to expand...

That will never happen. The corrupt cops make way too much money over the present conditions. The only way the streets will be cleaned up is through Black people kicking the thugs out.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> If Trump wins it will be ok to shoot blacks who run or resist arrest.  No way Trump's justice department is going to side with blacks.  Hell, even Obama's doesn't.
> 
> Obama has commuted more sentences than the last 9 presidents combined


Its already ok for cops to shoot Blacks that are running away. Havent you been following the news?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump wins it will be ok to shoot blacks who run or resist arrest.  No way Trump's justice department is going to side with blacks.  Hell, even Obama's doesn't.
> 
> Obama has commuted more sentences than the last 9 presidents combined
> 
> 
> 
> Its already ok for cops to shoot Blacks that are running away. Havent you been following the news?
Click to expand...

It's not ok with us liberals or black people but it is with conservatives and you're putting cons in charge.  

And since we won't be controlling the white house, senate or house of representatives or the Supreme Court for the next fucking 5 decades, I guess it doesn't matter what we think.  

In fact Detroit and Flint aren't even Republicans fault.  Those shit holes are due to liberals running them for decades.  Liberals gave Flint lead poisoning not Rick Snyder.  It had nothing to do with Rick Snyder being a cheap and not giving a fuck about poor black people.

If black people don't vote after the year they've just gone through then they have to be the dumbest breed of human on the planet.  Not mexicans, not arabs, not indians, not white people but BLACKS.

Blacks not showing up to vote should be considered a black on black crime.

Now you see why us whites say you blacks are responsible for the situation you are in.  Not even smart enough to vote.

In the past the caption would have read "let me go, you better let me vote"




To today "don't make me vote.  I'm a lazy mother fucker and too stupid to realize the difference between the two parties"


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump wins it will be ok to shoot blacks who run or resist arrest.  No way Trump's justice department is going to side with blacks.  Hell, even Obama's doesn't.
> 
> Obama has commuted more sentences than the last 9 presidents combined
> 
> 
> 
> Its already ok for cops to shoot Blacks that are running away. Havent you been following the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not ok with us liberals or black people but it is with conservatives and you're putting cons in charge.
> 
> And since we won't be controlling the white house, senate or house of representatives or the Supreme Court for the next fucking 5 decades, I guess it doesn't matter what we think.
> 
> In fact Detroit and Flint aren't even Republicans fault.  Those shit holes are due to liberals running them for decades.  Liberals gave Flint lead poisoning not Rick Snyder.  It had nothing to do with Rick Snyder being a cheap and not giving a fuck about poor black people.
> 
> If black people don't vote after the year they've just gone through then they have to be the dumbest breed of human on the planet.  Not mexicans, not arabs, not indians, not white people but BLACKS.
> 
> Blacks not showing up to vote should be considered a black on black crime.
> 
> Now you see why us whites say you blacks are responsible for the situation you are in.  Not even smart enough to vote.
> 
> In the past the caption would have read "let me go, you better let me vote"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To today "don't make me vote.  I'm a lazy mother fucker and too stupid to realize the difference between the two parties"
Click to expand...

Just because they arent voting for Hilary doesnt mean Blacks arent voting. The problem isnt Blacks. The problem is so called liberal whites not actively doing what they claim to support and voting without common sense. If you are confined to voting for only one party then you are part of the issue.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump wins it will be ok to shoot blacks who run or resist arrest.  No way Trump's justice department is going to side with blacks.  Hell, even Obama's doesn't.
> 
> Obama has commuted more sentences than the last 9 presidents combined
> 
> 
> 
> Its already ok for cops to shoot Blacks that are running away. Havent you been following the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not ok with us liberals or black people but it is with conservatives and you're putting cons in charge.
> 
> And since we won't be controlling the white house, senate or house of representatives or the Supreme Court for the next fucking 5 decades, I guess it doesn't matter what we think.
> 
> In fact Detroit and Flint aren't even Republicans fault.  Those shit holes are due to liberals running them for decades.  Liberals gave Flint lead poisoning not Rick Snyder.  It had nothing to do with Rick Snyder being a cheap and not giving a fuck about poor black people.
> 
> If black people don't vote after the year they've just gone through then they have to be the dumbest breed of human on the planet.  Not mexicans, not arabs, not indians, not white people but BLACKS.
> 
> Blacks not showing up to vote should be considered a black on black crime.
> 
> Now you see why us whites say you blacks are responsible for the situation you are in.  Not even smart enough to vote.
> 
> In the past the caption would have read "let me go, you better let me vote"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To today "don't make me vote.  I'm a lazy mother fucker and too stupid to realize the difference between the two parties"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because they arent voting for Hilary doesnt mean Blacks arent voting. The problem isnt Blacks. The problem is so called liberal whites not actively doing what they claim to support and voting without common sense. If you are confined to voting for only one party then you are part of the issue.
Click to expand...


Don't say I didn't warn you when the next 4 years suck for black people.  And it's not just black people.  White liberals are stupid too.  Notice how they weren't smart enough to show up in 2010 and 2014 and that gave Republicans more power than they should have?  No wonder Obama couldn't get more done.  No wonder blacks are worse off than they were 8 years ago.  You know it's not Obama's fault, right?

No more reasons/excuses for why black communities suck.  As the law and order candidate Trump is going to help you clean up your communities.   

And you know from our previous conversations a small part of me agrees with Trump.  Blacks who run out and attack the police and defend the criminal being arrested are part of the problem.

If there is very little difference between Hillary and Trump then there is very little difference between Obama and Trump.  And there is very little difference between Al Sharpton and Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## MarcATL

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they keep voting like sheep for the dems, no one is going to listen to them.
> 
> 
> The dems take them for granted and they will need them less and less as the brown vote leaves the black vote further and further behind.
> 
> 
> The republicans CAN'T do anything for them, because everything they want, would involve betraying their base for no good reason.
> 
> So, in summary, they should shut their pie holes and serve their masters with less whining about stuff that no one cares about.
> 
> You too, Seely.
> 
> You are going to go in their and pull your master's lever, no matter what, so your concerns are of no interest to them, nor to the republicans who will never get your vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just letting black people know by not voting they are basically voting for Trump.  If black people like USMB conservatives then they're going to love Trump Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell running the country.  I can't wait.
> 
> Like for example, if black people agree with USMB conservatives when it comes to all the blacks who've been shot by the police, by all means don't show up to vote.  If black people agree we need to eliminate food stamps for poor single moms, by all means don't show up.
> 
> I just wish they'd actually show up and pull the lever for trump rather than hand him a victory by not showing up.  Fact is they would NEVER show up and vote for Republicans.  They're just too stupid to know not showing up is screwing themselves big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think MIGHT happen?
> 
> THat the lefties turn up the heat so much that the cities can't find people dumb enough to take cop jobs?
> 
> YOu think that will be a good development?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> IF black people get what they have been conditioned to think is in their best interest, it will not be a change. It will be more of the same.
> 
> 
> That the lefties pour some more money into the inner cities? LOL!! Sure, it's not that what you have been doing for the last 60 years was WRONG, you just didn't do enough of it!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> And the ONe Party state is coming. YOu think the dem leadership is a bunch of non-responsive assholes NOW?
> 
> 
> Just wait. YOu haven't seen NOTHING yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If blacks don't show up then I guess black people either agree with you or deserve whatever tough love you got coming their way.
Click to expand...

So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they keep voting like sheep for the dems, no one is going to listen to them.
> 
> 
> The dems take them for granted and they will need them less and less as the brown vote leaves the black vote further and further behind.
> 
> 
> The republicans CAN'T do anything for them, because everything they want, would involve betraying their base for no good reason.
> 
> So, in summary, they should shut their pie holes and serve their masters with less whining about stuff that no one cares about.
> 
> You too, Seely.
> 
> You are going to go in their and pull your master's lever, no matter what, so your concerns are of no interest to them, nor to the republicans who will never get your vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just letting black people know by not voting they are basically voting for Trump.  If black people like USMB conservatives then they're going to love Trump Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell running the country.  I can't wait.
> 
> Like for example, if black people agree with USMB conservatives when it comes to all the blacks who've been shot by the police, by all means don't show up to vote.  If black people agree we need to eliminate food stamps for poor single moms, by all means don't show up.
> 
> I just wish they'd actually show up and pull the lever for trump rather than hand him a victory by not showing up.  Fact is they would NEVER show up and vote for Republicans.  They're just too stupid to know not showing up is screwing themselves big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think MIGHT happen?
> 
> THat the lefties turn up the heat so much that the cities can't find people dumb enough to take cop jobs?
> 
> YOu think that will be a good development?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> IF black people get what they have been conditioned to think is in their best interest, it will not be a change. It will be more of the same.
> 
> 
> That the lefties pour some more money into the inner cities? LOL!! Sure, it's not that what you have been doing for the last 60 years was WRONG, you just didn't do enough of it!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> And the ONe Party state is coming. YOu think the dem leadership is a bunch of non-responsive assholes NOW?
> 
> 
> Just wait. YOu haven't seen NOTHING yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If blacks don't show up then I guess black people either agree with you or deserve whatever tough love you got coming their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You bet! And pro choice people, Muslims, Mexicans and undecided Americans who've been convinced by the Republicans that there isn't a difference between the two parties.

Republicans are smart enough to show up and vote every 2 years but they convince those people it doesn't matter. Just stay home.

Don't vote don't matter. So do black lives matter? You tell me


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they keep voting like sheep for the dems, no one is going to listen to them.
> 
> 
> The dems take them for granted and they will need them less and less as the brown vote leaves the black vote further and further behind.
> 
> 
> The republicans CAN'T do anything for them, because everything they want, would involve betraying their base for no good reason.
> 
> So, in summary, they should shut their pie holes and serve their masters with less whining about stuff that no one cares about.
> 
> You too, Seely.
> 
> You are going to go in their and pull your master's lever, no matter what, so your concerns are of no interest to them, nor to the republicans who will never get your vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just letting black people know by not voting they are basically voting for Trump.  If black people like USMB conservatives then they're going to love Trump Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell running the country.  I can't wait.
> 
> Like for example, if black people agree with USMB conservatives when it comes to all the blacks who've been shot by the police, by all means don't show up to vote.  If black people agree we need to eliminate food stamps for poor single moms, by all means don't show up.
> 
> I just wish they'd actually show up and pull the lever for trump rather than hand him a victory by not showing up.  Fact is they would NEVER show up and vote for Republicans.  They're just too stupid to know not showing up is screwing themselves big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think MIGHT happen?
> 
> THat the lefties turn up the heat so much that the cities can't find people dumb enough to take cop jobs?
> 
> YOu think that will be a good development?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> IF black people get what they have been conditioned to think is in their best interest, it will not be a change. It will be more of the same.
> 
> 
> That the lefties pour some more money into the inner cities? LOL!! Sure, it's not that what you have been doing for the last 60 years was WRONG, you just didn't do enough of it!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> And the ONe Party state is coming. YOu think the dem leadership is a bunch of non-responsive assholes NOW?
> 
> 
> Just wait. YOu haven't seen NOTHING yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If blacks don't show up then I guess black people either agree with you or deserve whatever tough love you got coming their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.  

It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.  

Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?  

We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.  

A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call it complaints. I call it observations. Why would I complain to whites when whites love it when Blacks are killed?
> 
> Why would I voice concern to you over Black people shooting other Black people? In what scenario does that make any sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you fallaciously believe that white people "love it" when black people are killed.  That would be racists, NOT white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected. I should have said "most" white people.  My goddaughter hates it and she is really white, blonde hair and green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To even say that most white people "love it" when black people are killed is one of the most egregiously hateful things I've heard in a long time.  I maintain the "most" people of ALL colors HATE when people of ANY color are killed for no good reason.  I know no one who "loves it" when black people are killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i disagree. On this very forum you see whites that rejoice in Blacks getting killed.  Are you blind or feigning ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's be honest blacks just don't matter. You can shoot them, starve them, kill their children, give them lead poisoning, descriminate against them and they'll just take it. They won't even vote. Just look at how many that showed up for Obama won't show up for hillary. They'll give you excuses/reasons why but the bottom line is blacks are either really stupid or they agree with Republicans when it comes to the problems of the inner city.
> 
> So it turns out by blacks not showing up Republicans will maintain control of both houses and trumps going to win.
> 
> I almost want to see what happens. Maybe conservatives are right the poor black communities have grown too comfortable on welfare. Maybe we do need to cut all funding off and maybe law and order are what they need.
> 
> If blacks don't show up for hillary they get what they deserve. If Rick Snyder poisoning blacks in flint don't gets blacks to show up, if all the shootings don't get you to show up, then maybe you deserve to be treated like second class citizens.
> 
> And when I say you I mean the black community, not you literally.
> 
> My point is 80% of blacks should be voting this year. If they don't, that's kind of admitting usmb Republicans opinions should become law. Do blacks get that? Don't protest and riot then not vote.
Click to expand...


I don't have any obligation to vote for anyone because I'm black. Where the fuck do you crackers get the audacity that you can tell entire groups what to believe and whom to vote for. Fuck off shaved ape I wouldn't vote for either one of these presidential candidates. Like Hillary you are the typical cracker that pander to us for your own self gratification. Drop the act your concern for black Americans only extend to how much you can use us. These democrat fuckers think all they need to do is go to a black church, eat some soul food, and speak some half ass white people Ebonics and we must do all your bidding.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I say this? First of all because things have never been worse for black Americans living in the inner cities of America. Pick a city: Chicago, Detroit, Baltimore, New Orleans. The poverty, hopelessness, homelessness, unemployment, violence, murder, drugs, inferior education for their kids- all of it has never been worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is taking that case to black America. He is actually the perfect candidate to attempt this feat- because he is so outspoken, controversial and politically incorrect. All the same traits that critics complain about, allow him to "tell it like it is" to black voters. Trump’s willing to say things no other presidential candidate has _ever _dared say.
> 
> This Angry White Male Thinks Key to Trump Victory Is...Black Voters!
Click to expand...

Trump helps the black community by addressing an all white crowd. Next he will visit North Dakota to attend a Black Lives Matter protest.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

Get real the only motivation behind this thread is fear. Fear that whites have come to the realization they can no longer control us. The young black people that were kids and teens when Obama was elected are now all grown up. Today's technology makes it easier for black youth to research the candidates. The internet allows us to form communities and social movements. White people truly don't want us to think for ourselves. They fear intelligent black people that can't be controlled most of all. Ops only argument as to why we should vote for Hillary is that "Trump will win". Simple fear mongering at its fineness. White liberals always use the threat of " racism " to intimidate us too bad its no longer working. I view white democrats and republicans as the opposite of the same coin.


----------



## Asclepias

All Blacks should register independent and see how hard politicians work for our vote.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> Get real the only motivation behind this thread is fear. Fear that whites have come to the realization they can no longer control us. The young black people that were kids and teens when Obama was elected are now all grown up. Today's technology makes it easier for black youth to research the candidates. The internet allows us to form communities and social movements. White people truly don't want us to think for ourselves. They fear intelligent black people that can't be controlled most of all. Ops only argument as to why we should vote for Hillary is that "Trump will win". Simple fear mongering at its fineness. White liberals always use the threat of " racism " to intimidate us too bad its no longer working. I view white democrats and republicans as the opposite of the same coin.


You stupid mother fucker!  The point of this thread is to get your stupid black asses to the polls.  If you want to vote for Trump fine.  But don't NOT show up and then cry that your black lives matter.  If you don't vote you don't matter.  And when you don't vote, your stupid black ass not only hurts yourself you hurt me.  Because stupid comes in all colors.

If you want to vote for the black Jill Stein that's fine too.  Do you see what the god damn libertarians and green party are doing?  They're going to have fucking more influence now stupid!  What are blacks going to have.  You're going to have Trump telling you that you are all rapists and murderers.

Congrats.  You deserve to be second class citizens.  Remember, don't vote, don't fucking matter bitch!


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.




You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
Click to expand...


Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.

So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.  

And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?  

Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
Click to expand...

What should we do?  Now once you answer that question, ask yourself which party is most likely to go along with those ideas.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
Click to expand...

Dumb poor whites have always voted against their best interests. They have always voted for the GOP since the southern strategy. They are the main reason the US has such a problem with racism. They vote for the party that tells them the reason they cant get any jobs is because Black people, Mexicans, immigrants, and women.  They arent too bright because the GOP takes their welfare and then sends their jobs overseas.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should we do?  Now once you answer that question, ask yourself which party is most likely to go along with those ideas.
Click to expand...

More than what you are doing if you want Blacks to vote for you as a voting bloc. Dems say they are more likely to go along with it but actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

sealybobo said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get real the only motivation behind this thread is fear. Fear that whites have come to the realization they can no longer control us. The young black people that were kids and teens when Obama was elected are now all grown up. Today's technology makes it easier for black youth to research the candidates. The internet allows us to form communities and social movements. White people truly don't want us to think for ourselves. They fear intelligent black people that can't be controlled most of all. Ops only argument as to why we should vote for Hillary is that "Trump will win". Simple fear mongering at its fineness. White liberals always use the threat of " racism " to intimidate us too bad its no longer working. I view white democrats and republicans as the opposite of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> You stupid mother fucker!  The point of this thread is to get your stupid black asses to the polls.  If you want to vote for Trump fine.  But don't NOT show up and then cry that your black lives matter.  If you don't vote you don't matter.  And when you don't vote, your stupid black ass not only hurts yourself you hurt me.  Because stupid comes in all colors.
> 
> If you want to vote for the black Jill Stein that's fine too.  Do you see what the god damn libertarians and green party are doing?  They're going to have fucking more influence now stupid!  What are blacks going to have.  You're going to have Trump telling you that you are all rapists and murderers.
> 
> Congrats.  You deserve to be second class citizens.  Remember, don't vote, don't fucking matter bitch!
Click to expand...

Bye white boy. Go shill about Hillary to white bitches you dumb cave creature. You are obsessed with black lives matter. Fuck off. What the fuck do you get out of this anyway bye you're not black. I clearly struck a nerve with you. You powerless cave man. You believe in black groupthink and think you can control us. Watch how you thinned lip chimps jump with rage when we don't obey you. Why do you feel so small foolish white. The only thing you know about blacks is what you hear on TV hence your obsession with black lives matter. 

This is the crap whites believe black people only talk about. Black Lives Matter, Obama and Martin Luther King Jr lmao. Nope not everyday stuff like family, friends, work, school, and our day.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
Click to expand...


Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get real the only motivation behind this thread is fear. Fear that whites have come to the realization they can no longer control us. The young black people that were kids and teens when Obama was elected are now all grown up. Today's technology makes it easier for black youth to research the candidates. The internet allows us to form communities and social movements. White people truly don't want us to think for ourselves. They fear intelligent black people that can't be controlled most of all. Ops only argument as to why we should vote for Hillary is that "Trump will win". Simple fear mongering at its fineness. White liberals always use the threat of " racism " to intimidate us too bad its no longer working. I view white democrats and republicans as the opposite of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> You stupid mother fucker!  The point of this thread is to get your stupid black asses to the polls.  If you want to vote for Trump fine.  But don't NOT show up and then cry that your black lives matter.  If you don't vote you don't matter.  And when you don't vote, your stupid black ass not only hurts yourself you hurt me.  Because stupid comes in all colors.
> 
> If you want to vote for the black Jill Stein that's fine too.  Do you see what the god damn libertarians and green party are doing?  They're going to have fucking more influence now stupid!  What are blacks going to have.  You're going to have Trump telling you that you are all rapists and murderers.
> 
> Congrats.  You deserve to be second class citizens.  Remember, don't vote, don't fucking matter bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bye white boy. Go shill about Hillary to white bitches you dumb cave creature. You are obsessed with black lives matter. Fuck off. What the fuck do you get out of this anyway bye you're not black. I clearly struck a nerve with you. You powerless cave man. You believe in black groupthink and think you can control us. Watch how you thinned lip chimps jump with rage when we don't obey you. Why do you feel so small foolish white. The only thing you know about blacks is what you hear on TV hence your obsession with black lives matter.
> 
> This is the crap whites believe black people only talk about. Black Lives Matter, Obama and Martin Luther King Jr lmao. Nope not everyday stuff like family, friends, work, school, and our day.
Click to expand...


Hey, if you are happier with how the Republicans handle you then great.  I'll be ok either way.  Many of my middle class white male friends ask me all the time why I care about you monkeys.  I don't know why.  I guess I'm an animal lover.  

No but seriously, I just know that like you poor and middle class black bastards, I took am better off if Democrats are in charge.  You disagree?  Then you should be very happy with Trump.  Just like blacks loved Reagan and GW Bush.

Remember you ape, black people loved Bill Clinton and I assume you guys liked Obama, right?  Ok, so then why are you cutting off your noses to spite your faces.

P.S.  I love how you prove you have a chip on your shoulder.  My whole goal is to get you to vote.  Do you hate me for trying to get you to vote?  Because us whites can't win with you sub humans.  You get mad when whites try to stop you from voting and here you are mad at me for trying to get your lazy black asses up to vote.  And not just this year you got to vote in 2018 too you stupid coon!  So don't cry that the government doesn't work for you.  You don't work!  You don't fucking matter!  And it's not because you are black it's because you are the most unorganized group ever!

indians, mexicans, italians, greeks, germans and even arabs come here and figure it out.  They figure out how to be successful in the greatest country on earth.  And I can tell you sir it isn't by sitting at home and playing the victim for another 100 fucking years.

You hit a nerve?  No sir!  I hit the nerve.  I can tell I got you so worked up that on election day you are going to do what your ancestors always do, NUTHIN.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
Click to expand...

If you don't vote then you shouldn't even be here talking monkey.

And if you were 1/10th as smart as libertarians or green party folks or tea baggers you'd have a black candidate on ticket and even though they can't win, if they got every black in America to vote for them they would gain a tremendous amount of power and influence.  But you baboons aren't smart enough to figure shit out.


----------



## sealybobo

Not all monkey's are created equal.  Sweet Dreams is a sweet retard.  He's going to punish me by staying home this year.  So when the next black ass is shot by a cop, they can riot, they can call in to rev al sharpton's show but you can bet they are too lazy to show up one fucking day every 4 fucking years.  Yes you struck a nerve.  You're fucking ignant


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
Click to expand...

I'm glad "you people" have given up on the country, yourselves, democracy, assimilating, getting along with us.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

sealybobo said:


> Not all monkey's are created equal.  Sweet Dreams is a sweet retard.  He's going to punish me by staying home this year.  So when the next black ass is shot by a cop, they can riot, they can call in to rev al sharpton's show but you can bet they are too lazy to show up one fucking day every 4 fucking years.  Yes you struck a nerve.  You're fucking ignant


Die in a grease fire shaved baboon. Thin lips pink skin hairy fuckers. Sure sounds like an ape to me. Stay angry you lice infested cracker. Bitch to the white democrats. Bitch to the cracker libs that don't live around blacks. You don't do shit for me white boy. You people need to worry about your dumb toilet seat complexion spawns. They drink everything under the sink to get drunk.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

sealybobo said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad "you people" have given up on the country, yourselves, democracy, assimilating, getting along with us.
Click to expand...

Bitch I don't want to assimilate with your trash. Whites mean nothing to me. Nothing. Fuck racial integration. Fuck cultural assimilation. You fucks steal from black culture. You fuckers bring nothing but misery everywhere you step. From America, to Australia, to South Africa. When would you egotistical fuckers get it through your dumb skulls we do not give a shit about your worthless white sack of skin. Boo hoo to the do nothing cracker dems and repubs.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad "you people" have given up on the country, yourselves, democracy, assimilating, getting along with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch I don't want to assimilate with your trash. Whites mean nothing to me. Nothing. Fuck racial integration. Fuck cultural assimilation. You fucks steal from black culture. You fuckers bring nothing but misery everywhere you step. From America, to Australia, to South Africa. When would you egotistical fuckers get it through your dumb skulls we do not give a shit about your worthless white sack of skin. Boo hoo to the do nothing cracker dems and repubs.
Click to expand...

You should leave. And the good thing is most blacks don't agree with you. Otherwise the black community should let us know they want to stop taking the welfare and fend for yourselves like the rest of us do. 

You have one community that's not a national embarrassment. Thank god for Atlanta.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad "you people" have given up on the country, yourselves, democracy, assimilating, getting along with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch I don't want to assimilate with your trash. Whites mean nothing to me. Nothing. Fuck racial integration. Fuck cultural assimilation. You fucks steal from black culture. You fuckers bring nothing but misery everywhere you step. From America, to Australia, to South Africa. When would you egotistical fuckers get it through your dumb skulls we do not give a shit about your worthless white sack of skin. Boo hoo to the do nothing cracker dems and repubs.
Click to expand...

You know you should be lucky your ancestors were slow and weak and got caught and sold because it landed you here.

And the only reason you are physically superior is because we bred you that way.

Notice blacks no longer have the big nose and lips? We bred that out.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
Click to expand...


Very interesting 

The 'Dangerous, Volatile Game' Trump Plays With The White Working Class

It used to be that the working class, broadly speaking - Americans who worked with their hands, who worked in factories, who were not in management - were an interest group, a political interest group. And their main spokespersons were the Democrats. Their platform was the Democratic Party. And that began to change after the 1960s. Not for black or other working class Americans, but for white working class. That particular group drifted toward the Republican Party. And this year we see it more dramatically than ever in the numbers who support Trump. That is his base, working class as to say non-college educated white Americans.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad "you people" have given up on the country, yourselves, democracy, assimilating, getting along with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch I don't want to assimilate with your trash. Whites mean nothing to me. Nothing. Fuck racial integration. Fuck cultural assimilation. You fucks steal from black culture. You fuckers bring nothing but misery everywhere you step. From America, to Australia, to South Africa. When would you egotistical fuckers get it through your dumb skulls we do not give a shit about your worthless white sack of skin. Boo hoo to the do nothing cracker dems and repubs.
Click to expand...


So you have to make it both a race and a class category because working class doesn't describe it. But white doesn't describe it either, since more educated white people actually seem to be moving toward Hillary Clinton in numbers larger than they moved toward Barack Obama in 2012. So it really is a quadrant that has emerged as Trump's base. And it's - by a self-conscious identity group, I mean he's appealing to it as an interest group. He isn't using the word white but we all know what he means. We all know who he's talking to. When he says make America great again, we know whose America that is. And in a sense, whites who were always sort of the unthinking majority who didn't think of themselves necessarily as one among many interest groups but is simply the dominant group, now as whites become - are close to becoming a minority of Americans, are becoming a political interest group. And that's what Trump is playing to. And it's a really dangerous, volatile game.

And you're going to stay home?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they keep voting like sheep for the dems, no one is going to listen to them.
> 
> 
> The dems take them for granted and they will need them less and less as the brown vote leaves the black vote further and further behind.
> 
> 
> The republicans CAN'T do anything for them, because everything they want, would involve betraying their base for no good reason.
> 
> So, in summary, they should shut their pie holes and serve their masters with less whining about stuff that no one cares about.
> 
> You too, Seely.
> 
> You are going to go in their and pull your master's lever, no matter what, so your concerns are of no interest to them, nor to the republicans who will never get your vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just letting black people know by not voting they are basically voting for Trump.  If black people like USMB conservatives then they're going to love Trump Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell running the country.  I can't wait.
> 
> Like for example, if black people agree with USMB conservatives when it comes to all the blacks who've been shot by the police, by all means don't show up to vote.  If black people agree we need to eliminate food stamps for poor single moms, by all means don't show up.
> 
> I just wish they'd actually show up and pull the lever for trump rather than hand him a victory by not showing up.  Fact is they would NEVER show up and vote for Republicans.  They're just too stupid to know not showing up is screwing themselves big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think MIGHT happen?
> 
> THat the lefties turn up the heat so much that the cities can't find people dumb enough to take cop jobs?
> 
> YOu think that will be a good development?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> IF black people get what they have been conditioned to think is in their best interest, it will not be a change. It will be more of the same.
> 
> 
> That the lefties pour some more money into the inner cities? LOL!! Sure, it's not that what you have been doing for the last 60 years was WRONG, you just didn't do enough of it!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> And the ONe Party state is coming. YOu think the dem leadership is a bunch of non-responsive assholes NOW?
> 
> 
> Just wait. YOu haven't seen NOTHING yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If blacks don't show up then I guess black people either agree with you or deserve whatever tough love you got coming their way.
Click to expand...



I've got no tough love coming their way. 

If Trump's policies work the way I want, they will benefit greatly.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they keep voting like sheep for the dems, no one is going to listen to them.
> 
> 
> The dems take them for granted and they will need them less and less as the brown vote leaves the black vote further and further behind.
> 
> 
> The republicans CAN'T do anything for them, because everything they want, would involve betraying their base for no good reason.
> 
> So, in summary, they should shut their pie holes and serve their masters with less whining about stuff that no one cares about.
> 
> You too, Seely.
> 
> You are going to go in their and pull your master's lever, no matter what, so your concerns are of no interest to them, nor to the republicans who will never get your vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a black church in Mississippi.  Yea, those blacks should vote GOP.  Actually, they better or else they might get lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know how long ago the era of lynching was?
> 
> 
> YOu really think that was a Trump supporter that burned that church?
> 
> Just as likely it is either a hillary supporter tying to rile up the black vote, or a non-political with mental problems who just wants to provoke a reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is for black people to decide.  Lets see if they basically agree with you and don't show up for Hillary.  If they agree with you then hey, who am I to argue.
Click to expand...



And again the lib thinks that skin color either grants you the right to have an opinion, or bars you from having an opinion .


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very interesting
> 
> The 'Dangerous, Volatile Game' Trump Plays With The White Working Class
> 
> It used to be that the working class, broadly speaking - Americans who worked with their hands, who worked in factories, who were not in management - were an interest group, a political interest group. And their main spokespersons were the Democrats. Their platform was the Democratic Party. And that began to change after the 1960s. Not for black or other working class Americans, but for white working class. That particular group drifted toward the Republican Party. And this year we see it more dramatically than ever in the numbers who support Trump. That is his base, working class as to say non-college educated white Americans.
Click to expand...



Dangerous how?

The Dems have stopped representing their interests and Trump has made a play for them.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very interesting
> 
> The 'Dangerous, Volatile Game' Trump Plays With The White Working Class
> 
> It used to be that the working class, broadly speaking - Americans who worked with their hands, who worked in factories, who were not in management - were an interest group, a political interest group. And their main spokespersons were the Democrats. Their platform was the Democratic Party. And that began to change after the 1960s. Not for black or other working class Americans, but for white working class. That particular group drifted toward the Republican Party. And this year we see it more dramatically than ever in the numbers who support Trump. That is his base, working class as to say non-college educated white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous how?
> 
> The Dems have stopped representing their interests and Trump has made a play for them.
Click to expand...

What is the plan for them again?  You know I'll probably like it.  Let's hear it.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very interesting
> 
> The 'Dangerous, Volatile Game' Trump Plays With The White Working Class
> 
> It used to be that the working class, broadly speaking - Americans who worked with their hands, who worked in factories, who were not in management - were an interest group, a political interest group. And their main spokespersons were the Democrats. Their platform was the Democratic Party. And that began to change after the 1960s. Not for black or other working class Americans, but for white working class. That particular group drifted toward the Republican Party. And this year we see it more dramatically than ever in the numbers who support Trump. That is his base, working class as to say non-college educated white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous how?
> 
> The Dems have stopped representing their interests and Trump has made a play for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the plan for them again?  You know I'll probably like it.  Let's hear it.
Click to expand...



Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.

Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.

Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.


WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very interesting
> 
> The 'Dangerous, Volatile Game' Trump Plays With The White Working Class
> 
> It used to be that the working class, broadly speaking - Americans who worked with their hands, who worked in factories, who were not in management - were an interest group, a political interest group. And their main spokespersons were the Democrats. Their platform was the Democratic Party. And that began to change after the 1960s. Not for black or other working class Americans, but for white working class. That particular group drifted toward the Republican Party. And this year we see it more dramatically than ever in the numbers who support Trump. That is his base, working class as to say non-college educated white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous how?
> 
> The Dems have stopped representing their interests and Trump has made a play for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the plan for them again?  You know I'll probably like it.  Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.
> 
> Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.
> 
> 
> WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.
Click to expand...

Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very interesting
> 
> The 'Dangerous, Volatile Game' Trump Plays With The White Working Class
> 
> It used to be that the working class, broadly speaking - Americans who worked with their hands, who worked in factories, who were not in management - were an interest group, a political interest group. And their main spokespersons were the Democrats. Their platform was the Democratic Party. And that began to change after the 1960s. Not for black or other working class Americans, but for white working class. That particular group drifted toward the Republican Party. And this year we see it more dramatically than ever in the numbers who support Trump. That is his base, working class as to say non-college educated white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous how?
> 
> The Dems have stopped representing their interests and Trump has made a play for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the plan for them again?  You know I'll probably like it.  Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.
> 
> Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.
> 
> 
> WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.
Click to expand...

If Trump wins we will see if he delivers


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting
> 
> The 'Dangerous, Volatile Game' Trump Plays With The White Working Class
> 
> It used to be that the working class, broadly speaking - Americans who worked with their hands, who worked in factories, who were not in management - were an interest group, a political interest group. And their main spokespersons were the Democrats. Their platform was the Democratic Party. And that began to change after the 1960s. Not for black or other working class Americans, but for white working class. That particular group drifted toward the Republican Party. And this year we see it more dramatically than ever in the numbers who support Trump. That is his base, working class as to say non-college educated white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous how?
> 
> The Dems have stopped representing their interests and Trump has made a play for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the plan for them again?  You know I'll probably like it.  Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.
> 
> Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.
> 
> 
> WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.
Click to expand...


Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.  

So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.  

What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?

We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting
> 
> The 'Dangerous, Volatile Game' Trump Plays With The White Working Class
> 
> It used to be that the working class, broadly speaking - Americans who worked with their hands, who worked in factories, who were not in management - were an interest group, a political interest group. And their main spokespersons were the Democrats. Their platform was the Democratic Party. And that began to change after the 1960s. Not for black or other working class Americans, but for white working class. That particular group drifted toward the Republican Party. And this year we see it more dramatically than ever in the numbers who support Trump. That is his base, working class as to say non-college educated white Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous how?
> 
> The Dems have stopped representing their interests and Trump has made a play for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the plan for them again?  You know I'll probably like it.  Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.
> 
> Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.
> 
> 
> WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.
> 
> So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.
> 
> What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?
> 
> We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.
Click to expand...

Even though there is a lot of classism that is all based on racism. Any Black person that doesnt think of race first is ignorant or an uncle tom. No Black person should be voting for Drumpf. Not even one. The racial climate he is stirring up is going to get a lot of white boys killed as they get braver. The KKK and other inbred racists are not going to ask who you voted for. They are just going to see you as a Black person. Woe be it to the cave chimp that runs afoul of me.

I think Black people who blindly just vote Dem are not doing the best thing they can to help their race. I say it starts by registering as Independent then waiting to see who wants the Black vote the most.  When Blacks have economic equailty then we can start working on the class aspect. No matter which party is in charge Blacks will always have to fight. We just want the party that will make that fight a little easier.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they keep voting like sheep for the dems, no one is going to listen to them.
> 
> 
> The dems take them for granted and they will need them less and less as the brown vote leaves the black vote further and further behind.
> 
> 
> The republicans CAN'T do anything for them, because everything they want, would involve betraying their base for no good reason.
> 
> So, in summary, they should shut their pie holes and serve their masters with less whining about stuff that no one cares about.
> 
> You too, Seely.
> 
> You are going to go in their and pull your master's lever, no matter what, so your concerns are of no interest to them, nor to the republicans who will never get your vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a black church in Mississippi.  Yea, those blacks should vote GOP.  Actually, they better or else they might get lynched.
Click to expand...

What a remarkably ignorant thing to say.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous how?
> 
> The Dems have stopped representing their interests and Trump has made a play for them.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the plan for them again?  You know I'll probably like it.  Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.
> 
> Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.
> 
> 
> WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.
> 
> So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.
> 
> What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?
> 
> We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even though there is a lot of classism that is all based on racism. Any Black person that doesnt think of race first is ignorant or an uncle tom. No Black person should be voting for Drumpf. Not even one. The racial climate he is stirring up is going to get a lot of white boys killed as they get braver. The KKK and other inbred racists are not going to ask who you voted for. They are just going to see you as a Black person. Woe be it to the cave chimp that runs afoul of me.
> 
> I think Black people who blindly just vote Dem are not doing the best thing they can to help their race. I say it starts by registering as Independent then waiting to see who wants the Black vote the most.  When Blacks have economic equailty then we can start working on the class aspect. No matter which party is in charge Blacks will always have to fight. We just want the party that will make that fight a little easier.
Click to expand...

Then you should vote Republican, where you would a better chance of being treated as an individual capable of standing on your own instead of the condescension you get from the democrats who think you can do nothing without them.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the plan for them again?  You know I'll probably like it.  Let's hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.
> 
> Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.
> 
> 
> WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.
> 
> So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.
> 
> What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?
> 
> We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even though there is a lot of classism that is all based on racism. Any Black person that doesnt think of race first is ignorant or an uncle tom. No Black person should be voting for Drumpf. Not even one. The racial climate he is stirring up is going to get a lot of white boys killed as they get braver. The KKK and other inbred racists are not going to ask who you voted for. They are just going to see you as a Black person. Woe be it to the cave chimp that runs afoul of me.
> 
> I think Black people who blindly just vote Dem are not doing the best thing they can to help their race. I say it starts by registering as Independent then waiting to see who wants the Black vote the most.  When Blacks have economic equailty then we can start working on the class aspect. No matter which party is in charge Blacks will always have to fight. We just want the party that will make that fight a little easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should vote Republican, where you would a better chance of being treated as an individual capable of standing on your own instead of the condescension you get from the democrats who think you can do nothing without them.
Click to expand...

I think you missed the part where i said I believe all Blacks should vote as a race.  Just because I have mine doesnt lessen my responsibility to the rest of my people not in the same position as I am.  Any Black person that votes for a republican is ignorant or selfish.  I cant think of any circumstance where I would vote repub unless there was another switcheroo by the parties.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting
> 
> The 'Dangerous, Volatile Game' Trump Plays With The White Working Class
> 
> It used to be that the working class, broadly speaking - Americans who worked with their hands, who worked in factories, who were not in management - were an interest group, a political interest group. And their main spokespersons were the Democrats. Their platform was the Democratic Party. And that began to change after the 1960s. Not for black or other working class Americans, but for white working class. That particular group drifted toward the Republican Party. And this year we see it more dramatically than ever in the numbers who support Trump. That is his base, working class as to say non-college educated white Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous how?
> 
> The Dems have stopped representing their interests and Trump has made a play for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the plan for them again?  You know I'll probably like it.  Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.
> 
> Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.
> 
> 
> WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.
> 
> So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.
> 
> What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?
> 
> We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.
Click to expand...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/index.php?threads/533145/

Nah you don't hate black people.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous how?
> 
> The Dems have stopped representing their interests and Trump has made a play for them.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the plan for them again?  You know I'll probably like it.  Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.
> 
> Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.
> 
> 
> WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.
> 
> So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.
> 
> What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?
> 
> We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even though there is a lot of classism that is all based on racism. Any Black person that doesnt think of race first is ignorant or an uncle tom. No Black person should be voting for Drumpf. Not even one. The racial climate he is stirring up is going to get a lot of white boys killed as they get braver. The KKK and other inbred racists are not going to ask who you voted for. They are just going to see you as a Black person. Woe be it to the cave chimp that runs afoul of me.
> 
> I think Black people who blindly just vote Dem are not doing the best thing they can to help their race. I say it starts by registering as Independent then waiting to see who wants the Black vote the most.  When Blacks have economic equailty then we can start working on the class aspect. No matter which party is in charge Blacks will always have to fight. We just want the party that will make that fight a little easier.
Click to expand...

Please tell Sweet_dreams who he should be voting for.  Tell him I'm not trying to get him to vote Democratic because I think it benefits only me.  I think it benefits all of us.  

I really like the idea of black people doing what the green party and libertarians are doing.  Start the Black party.  And get more power and influence in government that way.  Those two parties are going to clean up the next 4 years with all the votes they get nationally.  What are blacks going to get?  

What's the difference between the two parties?

Obama has commuted more sentences than the last 9 presidents combined

*Obama Has Commuted More Sentences Than the Last 9 Presidents Combined*

*And don't write it off that he's a black man.  Remember what party elected that black man.  TWICE!  So don't give me that shit they are the same party.  Two COMPLETELY Different parties my brother.  *


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.
> 
> Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.
> 
> 
> WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.
> 
> So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.
> 
> What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?
> 
> We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even though there is a lot of classism that is all based on racism. Any Black person that doesnt think of race first is ignorant or an uncle tom. No Black person should be voting for Drumpf. Not even one. The racial climate he is stirring up is going to get a lot of white boys killed as they get braver. The KKK and other inbred racists are not going to ask who you voted for. They are just going to see you as a Black person. Woe be it to the cave chimp that runs afoul of me.
> 
> I think Black people who blindly just vote Dem are not doing the best thing they can to help their race. I say it starts by registering as Independent then waiting to see who wants the Black vote the most.  When Blacks have economic equailty then we can start working on the class aspect. No matter which party is in charge Blacks will always have to fight. We just want the party that will make that fight a little easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should vote Republican, where you would a better chance of being treated as an individual capable of standing on your own instead of the condescension you get from the democrats who think you can do nothing without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the part where i said I believe all Blacks should vote as a race.  Just because I have mine doesnt lessen my responsibility to the rest of my people not in the same position as I am.  Any Black person that votes for a republican is ignorant or selfish.  I cant think of any circumstance where I would vote repub unless there was another switcheroo by the parties.
Click to expand...

Your belief that you know better what other people should vote than they do is part of the problem.  You (as a bloc) have been voting democrat for decades and you're just falling further behind.  Time to stop digging.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

Cracker boy sealybobo now wants to change its tune after having its head chewed off by black people. Lmao coward.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all monkey's are created equal.  Sweet Dreams is a sweet retard.  He's going to punish me by staying home this year.  So when the next black ass is shot by a cop, they can riot, they can call in to rev al sharpton's show but you can bet they are too lazy to show up one fucking day every 4 fucking years.  Yes you struck a nerve.  You're fucking ignant
> 
> 
> 
> Die in a grease fire shaved baboon. Thin lips pink skin hairy fuckers. Sure sounds like an ape to me. Stay angry you lice infested cracker. Bitch to the white democrats. Bitch to the cracker libs that don't live around blacks. You don't do shit for me white boy. You people need to worry about your dumb toilet seat complexion spawns. They drink everything under the sink to get drunk.
Click to expand...


*Did you know that the last Democratic president (Obama) commuted More Sentences Than the Last 9 Presidents Combined?  *


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the plan for them again?  You know I'll probably like it.  Let's hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.
> 
> Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.
> 
> 
> WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.
> 
> So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.
> 
> What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?
> 
> We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even though there is a lot of classism that is all based on racism. Any Black person that doesnt think of race first is ignorant or an uncle tom. No Black person should be voting for Drumpf. Not even one. The racial climate he is stirring up is going to get a lot of white boys killed as they get braver. The KKK and other inbred racists are not going to ask who you voted for. They are just going to see you as a Black person. Woe be it to the cave chimp that runs afoul of me.
> 
> I think Black people who blindly just vote Dem are not doing the best thing they can to help their race. I say it starts by registering as Independent then waiting to see who wants the Black vote the most.  When Blacks have economic equailty then we can start working on the class aspect. No matter which party is in charge Blacks will always have to fight. We just want the party that will make that fight a little easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell Sweet_dreams who he should be voting for.  Tell him I'm not trying to get him to vote Democratic because I think it benefits only me.  I think it benefits all of us.
> 
> I really like the idea of black people doing what the green party and libertarians are doing.  Start the Black party.  And get more power and influence in government that way.  Those two parties are going to clean up the next 4 years with all the votes they get nationally.  What are blacks going to get?
> 
> What's the difference between the two parties?
> 
> Obama has commuted more sentences than the last 9 presidents combined
> 
> *Obama Has Commuted More Sentences Than the Last 9 Presidents Combined*
> 
> *And don't write it off that he's a black man.  Remember what party elected that black man.  TWICE!  So don't give me that shit they are the same party.  Two COMPLETELY Different parties my brother.  *
Click to expand...

i can only advise he not vote for the Repubs.  A Black man did more for Blacks than any of the proceeding white dems have done combined.  Now that there is not a Black candidate I am sure the Dems will go back to empty promises.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> Cracker boy sealybobo now wants to change its tune after having its head chewed off by black people. Lmao coward.


What?  I think you must misunderstand me.  I'm not changing my tune.  You are a sensitive black with a chip on his shoulder who hears racism even when it isn't there.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all monkey's are created equal.  Sweet Dreams is a sweet retard.  He's going to punish me by staying home this year.  So when the next black ass is shot by a cop, they can riot, they can call in to rev al sharpton's show but you can bet they are too lazy to show up one fucking day every 4 fucking years.  Yes you struck a nerve.  You're fucking ignant
> 
> 
> 
> Die in a grease fire shaved baboon. Thin lips pink skin hairy fuckers. Sure sounds like an ape to me. Stay angry you lice infested cracker. Bitch to the white democrats. Bitch to the cracker libs that don't live around blacks. You don't do shit for me white boy. You people need to worry about your dumb toilet seat complexion spawns. They drink everything under the sink to get drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Did you know that the last Democratic president (Obama) commuted More Sentences Than the Last 9 Presidents Combined?  *
Click to expand...

Obama is Black before he is a Democrat.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.
> 
> Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.
> 
> 
> WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.
> 
> So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.
> 
> What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?
> 
> We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even though there is a lot of classism that is all based on racism. Any Black person that doesnt think of race first is ignorant or an uncle tom. No Black person should be voting for Drumpf. Not even one. The racial climate he is stirring up is going to get a lot of white boys killed as they get braver. The KKK and other inbred racists are not going to ask who you voted for. They are just going to see you as a Black person. Woe be it to the cave chimp that runs afoul of me.
> 
> I think Black people who blindly just vote Dem are not doing the best thing they can to help their race. I say it starts by registering as Independent then waiting to see who wants the Black vote the most.  When Blacks have economic equailty then we can start working on the class aspect. No matter which party is in charge Blacks will always have to fight. We just want the party that will make that fight a little easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell Sweet_dreams who he should be voting for.  Tell him I'm not trying to get him to vote Democratic because I think it benefits only me.  I think it benefits all of us.
> 
> I really like the idea of black people doing what the green party and libertarians are doing.  Start the Black party.  And get more power and influence in government that way.  Those two parties are going to clean up the next 4 years with all the votes they get nationally.  What are blacks going to get?
> 
> What's the difference between the two parties?
> 
> Obama has commuted more sentences than the last 9 presidents combined
> 
> *Obama Has Commuted More Sentences Than the Last 9 Presidents Combined*
> 
> *And don't write it off that he's a black man.  Remember what party elected that black man.  TWICE!  So don't give me that shit they are the same party.  Two COMPLETELY Different parties my brother.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can only advise he not vote for the Repubs.  A Black man did more for Blacks than any of the proceeding white dems have done combined.  Now that there is not a Black candidate I am sure the Dems will go back to empty promises.
Click to expand...


You're sure?  That's very optimistic.  Maybe the Democrats shouldn't have nominated a black man since we didn't even get credit for it with "you people".


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all monkey's are created equal.  Sweet Dreams is a sweet retard.  He's going to punish me by staying home this year.  So when the next black ass is shot by a cop, they can riot, they can call in to rev al sharpton's show but you can bet they are too lazy to show up one fucking day every 4 fucking years.  Yes you struck a nerve.  You're fucking ignant
> 
> 
> 
> Die in a grease fire shaved baboon. Thin lips pink skin hairy fuckers. Sure sounds like an ape to me. Stay angry you lice infested cracker. Bitch to the white democrats. Bitch to the cracker libs that don't live around blacks. You don't do shit for me white boy. You people need to worry about your dumb toilet seat complexion spawns. They drink everything under the sink to get drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Did you know that the last Democratic president (Obama) commuted More Sentences Than the Last 9 Presidents Combined?  *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is Black before he is a Democrat.
Click to expand...

He's still a democrat.  And the Democratic party still nominated a black guy.  That's got to count for something.  You're going to stay home because blacks are getting shot and poisoned with lead?  That should work, NOT.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.
> 
> So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.
> 
> What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?
> 
> We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even though there is a lot of classism that is all based on racism. Any Black person that doesnt think of race first is ignorant or an uncle tom. No Black person should be voting for Drumpf. Not even one. The racial climate he is stirring up is going to get a lot of white boys killed as they get braver. The KKK and other inbred racists are not going to ask who you voted for. They are just going to see you as a Black person. Woe be it to the cave chimp that runs afoul of me.
> 
> I think Black people who blindly just vote Dem are not doing the best thing they can to help their race. I say it starts by registering as Independent then waiting to see who wants the Black vote the most.  When Blacks have economic equailty then we can start working on the class aspect. No matter which party is in charge Blacks will always have to fight. We just want the party that will make that fight a little easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should vote Republican, where you would a better chance of being treated as an individual capable of standing on your own instead of the condescension you get from the democrats who think you can do nothing without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the part where i said I believe all Blacks should vote as a race.  Just because I have mine doesnt lessen my responsibility to the rest of my people not in the same position as I am.  Any Black person that votes for a republican is ignorant or selfish.  I cant think of any circumstance where I would vote repub unless there was another switcheroo by the parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your belief that you know better what other people should vote than they do is part of the problem.  You (as a bloc) have been voting democrat for decades and you're just falling further behind.  Time to stop digging.
Click to expand...

Why do you say we are falling further behind and even if that was true why do you think its due to voting?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.
> 
> So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.
> 
> What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?
> 
> We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even though there is a lot of classism that is all based on racism. Any Black person that doesnt think of race first is ignorant or an uncle tom. No Black person should be voting for Drumpf. Not even one. The racial climate he is stirring up is going to get a lot of white boys killed as they get braver. The KKK and other inbred racists are not going to ask who you voted for. They are just going to see you as a Black person. Woe be it to the cave chimp that runs afoul of me.
> 
> I think Black people who blindly just vote Dem are not doing the best thing they can to help their race. I say it starts by registering as Independent then waiting to see who wants the Black vote the most.  When Blacks have economic equailty then we can start working on the class aspect. No matter which party is in charge Blacks will always have to fight. We just want the party that will make that fight a little easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell Sweet_dreams who he should be voting for.  Tell him I'm not trying to get him to vote Democratic because I think it benefits only me.  I think it benefits all of us.
> 
> I really like the idea of black people doing what the green party and libertarians are doing.  Start the Black party.  And get more power and influence in government that way.  Those two parties are going to clean up the next 4 years with all the votes they get nationally.  What are blacks going to get?
> 
> What's the difference between the two parties?
> 
> Obama has commuted more sentences than the last 9 presidents combined
> 
> *Obama Has Commuted More Sentences Than the Last 9 Presidents Combined*
> 
> *And don't write it off that he's a black man.  Remember what party elected that black man.  TWICE!  So don't give me that shit they are the same party.  Two COMPLETELY Different parties my brother.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can only advise he not vote for the Repubs.  A Black man did more for Blacks than any of the proceeding white dems have done combined.  Now that there is not a Black candidate I am sure the Dems will go back to empty promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're sure?  That's very optimistic.  Maybe the Democrats shouldn't have nominated a black man since we didn't even get credit for it with "you people".
Click to expand...

Maybe you shouldnt have but would you have won with what you do have?


----------



## Uncensored2008

FAR less thatn 50% will vote in 2016, you can count on that.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all monkey's are created equal.  Sweet Dreams is a sweet retard.  He's going to punish me by staying home this year.  So when the next black ass is shot by a cop, they can riot, they can call in to rev al sharpton's show but you can bet they are too lazy to show up one fucking day every 4 fucking years.  Yes you struck a nerve.  You're fucking ignant
> 
> 
> 
> Die in a grease fire shaved baboon. Thin lips pink skin hairy fuckers. Sure sounds like an ape to me. Stay angry you lice infested cracker. Bitch to the white democrats. Bitch to the cracker libs that don't live around blacks. You don't do shit for me white boy. You people need to worry about your dumb toilet seat complexion spawns. They drink everything under the sink to get drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Did you know that the last Democratic president (Obama) commuted More Sentences Than the Last 9 Presidents Combined?  *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is Black before he is a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still a democrat.  And the Democratic party still nominated a black guy.  That's got to count for something.  You're going to stay home because blacks are getting shot and poisoned with lead?  That should work, NOT.
Click to expand...

It counts for something. Just not as much as whites like you want it to. You think nominating a Black POTUS makes up for all the inaction on a local level. Basically its the Magic Negro thing where whites think if they put a Black person in a high position all the other Black people languishing in poverty should be grateful. No. You have to bring all the people up.


----------



## Meathead

The country is better off without the vote of a demographic with the median IQ of borderline retards regardless of race, but I suppose that would be racist.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.
> 
> So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.
> 
> What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?
> 
> We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though there is a lot of classism that is all based on racism. Any Black person that doesnt think of race first is ignorant or an uncle tom. No Black person should be voting for Drumpf. Not even one. The racial climate he is stirring up is going to get a lot of white boys killed as they get braver. The KKK and other inbred racists are not going to ask who you voted for. They are just going to see you as a Black person. Woe be it to the cave chimp that runs afoul of me.
> 
> I think Black people who blindly just vote Dem are not doing the best thing they can to help their race. I say it starts by registering as Independent then waiting to see who wants the Black vote the most.  When Blacks have economic equailty then we can start working on the class aspect. No matter which party is in charge Blacks will always have to fight. We just want the party that will make that fight a little easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should vote Republican, where you would a better chance of being treated as an individual capable of standing on your own instead of the condescension you get from the democrats who think you can do nothing without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the part where i said I believe all Blacks should vote as a race.  Just because I have mine doesnt lessen my responsibility to the rest of my people not in the same position as I am.  Any Black person that votes for a republican is ignorant or selfish.  I cant think of any circumstance where I would vote repub unless there was another switcheroo by the parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your belief that you know better what other people should vote than they do is part of the problem.  You (as a bloc) have been voting democrat for decades and you're just falling further behind.  Time to stop digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say we are falling further behind and even if that was true why do you think its due to voting?
Click to expand...

I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though there is a lot of classism that is all based on racism. Any Black person that doesnt think of race first is ignorant or an uncle tom. No Black person should be voting for Drumpf. Not even one. The racial climate he is stirring up is going to get a lot of white boys killed as they get braver. The KKK and other inbred racists are not going to ask who you voted for. They are just going to see you as a Black person. Woe be it to the cave chimp that runs afoul of me.
> 
> I think Black people who blindly just vote Dem are not doing the best thing they can to help their race. I say it starts by registering as Independent then waiting to see who wants the Black vote the most.  When Blacks have economic equailty then we can start working on the class aspect. No matter which party is in charge Blacks will always have to fight. We just want the party that will make that fight a little easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should vote Republican, where you would a better chance of being treated as an individual capable of standing on your own instead of the condescension you get from the democrats who think you can do nothing without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the part where i said I believe all Blacks should vote as a race.  Just because I have mine doesnt lessen my responsibility to the rest of my people not in the same position as I am.  Any Black person that votes for a republican is ignorant or selfish.  I cant think of any circumstance where I would vote repub unless there was another switcheroo by the parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your belief that you know better what other people should vote than they do is part of the problem.  You (as a bloc) have been voting democrat for decades and you're just falling further behind.  Time to stop digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say we are falling further behind and even if that was true why do you think its due to voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
Click to expand...

All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.  No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.


----------



## Liberty777

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't want to be punished if they become successful.  But even more than that, they just want to be left alone and not have Big Brother watching.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that there will always be a segment of poor whites that are not going to be successful. In essence they are voting for a pipe dream. If they were really afraid of being punished they wouldn't vote for conservatives because those are the people that cut their welfare.  If they were really intent on becoming successful they wouldnt accept welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True that.  Welfare is a trap.  Glad we agree on that.  Now, why do you think so much of society is intent on not only maintaining the welfare state, but expanding it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because most logical thinking people realize the industrial age is over. Jobs that can comfortably support a family are less in number. The capitalistic system requires that there be have nots. Have nots are the ones trying to achieve social status and are easy to market to.
> There is an excellent book regarding this subject written by a Black man that owned a marketing company and the book is targeted towards Blacks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Brainwashed-Challenging-Myth-Black-Inferiority/dp/1401925928&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> Anyway, If the social safety net is not expanded you are going to have people that drop out of society and thats always dangerous. These people will prey on the haves. Until there is a way to make sure everyone has money to spend and people are educated welfare is the best option until people can be transitioned into the information age.  In my field all the people that are being employed are people from overseas like India and China. They cost less for the companies to pay. Its actually sad how much they are paid vs what an american would make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.  That's why I long ago transitioned away from code development into database administration.  I have to find ways to justify my higher salary by providing more value to the company.
> 
> The BIG problem with not only maintaining, but expanding, the welfare state is that it will NEVER go away because once people become dependent, they demand more, not less.  Your prescription is akin to satisfying a heroin addict's demands for more heroin instead of making him go through painful withdrawal so he can be independent of the stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Methadone maintenance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So what do you do with the people that cant find a job that supports a family comfortably?  So far I havent heard any intelligent answers that dont include welfare and training.
Click to expand...

Good question, i c it everday with more n more of my oilfield brothers losing their jobs. Most Oil companies are merging just to stay afloat. To start over would be devastating, I'm not sure what one could do but start over, losing everything in the process.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting
> 
> The 'Dangerous, Volatile Game' Trump Plays With The White Working Class
> 
> It used to be that the working class, broadly speaking - Americans who worked with their hands, who worked in factories, who were not in management - were an interest group, a political interest group. And their main spokespersons were the Democrats. Their platform was the Democratic Party. And that began to change after the 1960s. Not for black or other working class Americans, but for white working class. That particular group drifted toward the Republican Party. And this year we see it more dramatically than ever in the numbers who support Trump. That is his base, working class as to say non-college educated white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous how?
> 
> The Dems have stopped representing their interests and Trump has made a play for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the plan for them again?  You know I'll probably like it.  Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.
> 
> Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.
> 
> 
> WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.
Click to expand...



The recent WTO airbus ruling proves that wrong. The EU funneled BILLIONS in subsidies to Airbus to make sure those jobs, went from Boeing to Airbus. 

It's not because of the "information age", it is because our trade "partners" are cheating, and benefiting at our expense, and the expense of our working citizens, and their families.


And they have and are refusing to stop. Because they want those jobs, and they know that they can't get them, when competing against American workers, unless they cheat.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting
> 
> The 'Dangerous, Volatile Game' Trump Plays With The White Working Class
> 
> It used to be that the working class, broadly speaking - Americans who worked with their hands, who worked in factories, who were not in management - were an interest group, a political interest group. And their main spokespersons were the Democrats. Their platform was the Democratic Party. And that began to change after the 1960s. Not for black or other working class Americans, but for white working class. That particular group drifted toward the Republican Party. And this year we see it more dramatically than ever in the numbers who support Trump. That is his base, working class as to say non-college educated white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous how?
> 
> The Dems have stopped representing their interests and Trump has made a play for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the plan for them again?  You know I'll probably like it.  Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.
> 
> Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.
> 
> 
> WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump wins we will see if he delivers
Click to expand...



If he loses, our leaders will never even try. Ever again. 


ONe Party Rule, baby. 

You can have anything you want. As long as it is what the DNC tells you you want.

They are convinced that the American worker always loses, because the American worker is a loser.


They won't even try to stand up for US.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should vote Republican, where you would a better chance of being treated as an individual capable of standing on your own instead of the condescension you get from the democrats who think you can do nothing without them.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you missed the part where i said I believe all Blacks should vote as a race.  Just because I have mine doesnt lessen my responsibility to the rest of my people not in the same position as I am.  Any Black person that votes for a republican is ignorant or selfish.  I cant think of any circumstance where I would vote repub unless there was another switcheroo by the parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your belief that you know better what other people should vote than they do is part of the problem.  You (as a bloc) have been voting democrat for decades and you're just falling further behind.  Time to stop digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say we are falling further behind and even if that was true why do you think its due to voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.
Click to expand...


Tavis Smiley (you know who he is?) disagrees with that:
“Sadly — and it pains me to say this — over the last decade, black folk, in the era of Obama, have lost ground in every major economic category.”

The black labor force participation rate is down, a higher percentage of people below the poverty line are black, real median income in black households fell by 1.5%, black food stamp recipients went up 54%, black home ownership fell, etc.



> No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.


At least you admit it's only an opinion.  Obviously, you are believing a load of garbage democrats are feeding you and thinking they are facts.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you missed the part where i said I believe all Blacks should vote as a race.  Just because I have mine doesnt lessen my responsibility to the rest of my people not in the same position as I am.  Any Black person that votes for a republican is ignorant or selfish.  I cant think of any circumstance where I would vote repub unless there was another switcheroo by the parties.
> 
> 
> 
> Your belief that you know better what other people should vote than they do is part of the problem.  You (as a bloc) have been voting democrat for decades and you're just falling further behind.  Time to stop digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say we are falling further behind and even if that was true why do you think its due to voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tavis Smiley (you know who he is?) disagrees with that:
> “Sadly — and it pains me to say this — over the last decade, black folk, in the era of Obama, have lost ground in every major economic category.”
> 
> The black labor force participation rate is down, a higher percentage of people below the poverty line are black, real median income in black households fell by 1.5%, black food stamp recipients went up 54%, black home ownership fell, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit it's only an opinion.  Obviously, you are believing a load of garbage democrats are feeding you and thinking they are facts.
Click to expand...

Not concerned with what Tavis Smiley disagrees with. I am way smarter than Tavis.

Traditionally Blacks always lose ground in those categories. Thats due to racism not Obama.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your belief that you know better what other people should vote than they do is part of the problem.  You (as a bloc) have been voting democrat for decades and you're just falling further behind.  Time to stop digging.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say we are falling further behind and even if that was true why do you think its due to voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tavis Smiley (you know who he is?) disagrees with that:
> “Sadly — and it pains me to say this — over the last decade, black folk, in the era of Obama, have lost ground in every major economic category.”
> 
> The black labor force participation rate is down, a higher percentage of people below the poverty line are black, real median income in black households fell by 1.5%, black food stamp recipients went up 54%, black home ownership fell, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit it's only an opinion.  Obviously, you are believing a load of garbage democrats are feeding you and thinking they are facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not concerned with what Tavis Smiley disagrees with. I am way smarter than Tavis.
> 
> Traditionally Blacks always lose ground in those categories. Thats due to racism not Obama.
Click to expand...

So why continue voting for democrats when their racism actually gets in the way of your success?


----------



## Correll

Sweet_dreams said:


> Cracker boy sealybobo now wants to change its tune after having its head chewed off by black people. Lmao coward.




You are a racist.


And I have no idea what you are  talking about.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cracker boy sealybobo now wants to change its tune after having its head chewed off by black people. Lmao coward.
> 
> 
> 
> What?  I think you must misunderstand me.  I'm not changing my tune.  You are a sensitive black with a chip on his shoulder who hears racism even when it isn't there.
Click to expand...



That's what liberalism is all about. As he has black skin, you don't get to tell him that there isn't racism.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all monkey's are created equal.  Sweet Dreams is a sweet retard.  He's going to punish me by staying home this year.  So when the next black ass is shot by a cop, they can riot, they can call in to rev al sharpton's show but you can bet they are too lazy to show up one fucking day every 4 fucking years.  Yes you struck a nerve.  You're fucking ignant
> 
> 
> 
> Die in a grease fire shaved baboon. Thin lips pink skin hairy fuckers. Sure sounds like an ape to me. Stay angry you lice infested cracker. Bitch to the white democrats. Bitch to the cracker libs that don't live around blacks. You don't do shit for me white boy. You people need to worry about your dumb toilet seat complexion spawns. They drink everything under the sink to get drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Did you know that the last Democratic president (Obama) commuted More Sentences Than the Last 9 Presidents Combined?  *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is Black before he is a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still a democrat.  And the Democratic party still nominated a black guy.  That's got to count for something.  You're going to stay home because blacks are getting shot and poisoned with lead?  That should work, NOT.
Click to expand...



Why should it count for shit?

Does it count for something that the GOP has nominated a white guy? Should it?


----------



## Correll

Uncensored2008 said:


> FAR less thatn 50% will vote in 2016, you can count on that.




Not counting the dead ones. Their turnout is always great!


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.
> 
> Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.
> 
> 
> WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.
> 
> So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.
> 
> What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?
> 
> We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even though there is a lot of classism that is all based on racism. Any Black person that doesnt think of race first is ignorant or an uncle tom. No Black person should be voting for Drumpf. Not even one. The racial climate he is stirring up is going to get a lot of white boys killed as they get braver. The KKK and other inbred racists are not going to ask who you voted for. They are just going to see you as a Black person. Woe be it to the cave chimp that runs afoul of me.
> 
> I think Black people who blindly just vote Dem are not doing the best thing they can to help their race. I say it starts by registering as Independent then waiting to see who wants the Black vote the most.  When Blacks have economic equailty then we can start working on the class aspect. No matter which party is in charge Blacks will always have to fight. We just want the party that will make that fight a little easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should vote Republican, where you would a better chance of being treated as an individual capable of standing on your own instead of the condescension you get from the democrats who think you can do nothing without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the part where i said I believe all Blacks should vote as a race.  Just because I have mine doesnt lessen my responsibility to the rest of my people not in the same position as I am.  Any Black person that votes for a republican is ignorant or selfish.  I cant think of any circumstance where I would vote repub unless there was another switcheroo by the parties.
Click to expand...

That's exactly why my rich brother votes Democratic.  There was a time there where you could tell he was leaning towards the dark side but he's back.  And he's white.  I can't imagine how a black person grows up middle class or poor, gets rich, and then forgets where they came from.  I'm white and even I won't forget what it's like to be lower middle class.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous how?
> 
> The Dems have stopped representing their interests and Trump has made a play for them.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the plan for them again?  You know I'll probably like it.  Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.
> 
> Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.
> 
> 
> WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.
> 
> So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.
> 
> What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?
> 
> We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/index.php?threads/533145/
> 
> Nah you don't hate black people.
Click to expand...


I don't hate black people.  But I do think the black community has a ways to go. 

Do I think Republicans are 100% wrong about the black community?  NOPE.

Do I think the black community bares some responsibility for the mess they are in?  For sure.  Fatherlessness, not knowing how to speak, carrying the chip on your shoulders, siding with criminals over cops, not taking education more seriously, the high crime rates in your communities.

Now I can also argue why these things aren't 100% your fault too.  But 49% your fault?  Absofuckinglutely.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should vote Republican, where you would a better chance of being treated as an individual capable of standing on your own instead of the condescension you get from the democrats who think you can do nothing without them.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you missed the part where i said I believe all Blacks should vote as a race.  Just because I have mine doesnt lessen my responsibility to the rest of my people not in the same position as I am.  Any Black person that votes for a republican is ignorant or selfish.  I cant think of any circumstance where I would vote repub unless there was another switcheroo by the parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your belief that you know better what other people should vote than they do is part of the problem.  You (as a bloc) have been voting democrat for decades and you're just falling further behind.  Time to stop digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say we are falling further behind and even if that was true why do you think its due to voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.  No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.
Click to expand...



How did all black lives got better? Oh please If they did we wouldn't be hearing about..
.





Black lives matter

Morons taking the knee during the national anthem 

Protesting all the time for $15 bucks an hour to flip burgers.


.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all monkey's are created equal.  Sweet Dreams is a sweet retard.  He's going to punish me by staying home this year.  So when the next black ass is shot by a cop, they can riot, they can call in to rev al sharpton's show but you can bet they are too lazy to show up one fucking day every 4 fucking years.  Yes you struck a nerve.  You're fucking ignant
> 
> 
> 
> Die in a grease fire shaved baboon. Thin lips pink skin hairy fuckers. Sure sounds like an ape to me. Stay angry you lice infested cracker. Bitch to the white democrats. Bitch to the cracker libs that don't live around blacks. You don't do shit for me white boy. You people need to worry about your dumb toilet seat complexion spawns. They drink everything under the sink to get drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Did you know that the last Democratic president (Obama) commuted More Sentences Than the Last 9 Presidents Combined?  *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is Black before he is a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still a democrat.  And the Democratic party still nominated a black guy.  That's got to count for something.  You're going to stay home because blacks are getting shot and poisoned with lead?  That should work, NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why should it count for shit?
> 
> Does it count for something that the GOP has nominated a white guy? Should it?
Click to expand...

When your entire party is white except for Ben Carson sure.  And when you have zero black governors or ELECTED Senators sure it matters.  You don't include blacks.

And its funny that of all the poor people in America it's only the poor uneducated white ones flocking to Trump because of his racist nationalistic demagogue message.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.
> 
> So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.
> 
> What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?
> 
> We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even though there is a lot of classism that is all based on racism. Any Black person that doesnt think of race first is ignorant or an uncle tom. No Black person should be voting for Drumpf. Not even one. The racial climate he is stirring up is going to get a lot of white boys killed as they get braver. The KKK and other inbred racists are not going to ask who you voted for. They are just going to see you as a Black person. Woe be it to the cave chimp that runs afoul of me.
> 
> I think Black people who blindly just vote Dem are not doing the best thing they can to help their race. I say it starts by registering as Independent then waiting to see who wants the Black vote the most.  When Blacks have economic equailty then we can start working on the class aspect. No matter which party is in charge Blacks will always have to fight. We just want the party that will make that fight a little easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should vote Republican, where you would a better chance of being treated as an individual capable of standing on your own instead of the condescension you get from the democrats who think you can do nothing without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the part where i said I believe all Blacks should vote as a race.  Just because I have mine doesnt lessen my responsibility to the rest of my people not in the same position as I am.  Any Black person that votes for a republican is ignorant or selfish.  I cant think of any circumstance where I would vote repub unless there was another switcheroo by the parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly why my rich brother votes Democratic.  There was a time there where you could tell he was leaning towards the dark side but he's back.  And he's white.  I can't imagine how a black person grows up middle class or poor, gets rich, and then forgets where they came from.  I'm white and even I won't forget what it's like to be lower middle class.
Click to expand...



The part you are missing is that the DISAGREE WITH YOU.


It is not about "forgetting" where they come from. 


It's about having a different opinion than you.


I've explained my view on Trade that, as someone who grew up in the Rust Belt, led me to support Trump quite early.


It is not about forgetting where I come from. I WANT JOBS for all those people, WHITE AND BLACK, that still live in the Rust Belt and are still waiting for "American manufacturers to get more competitive".


The WTO just validated Trump completely on Trade. We with working class backgrounds have completely valid reasons for voting for Trump.


You are being a jerk when you act as though we can ONLY be motivate by selfish motives.


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you missed the part where i said I believe all Blacks should vote as a race.  Just because I have mine doesnt lessen my responsibility to the rest of my people not in the same position as I am.  Any Black person that votes for a republican is ignorant or selfish.  I cant think of any circumstance where I would vote repub unless there was another switcheroo by the parties.
> 
> 
> 
> Your belief that you know better what other people should vote than they do is part of the problem.  You (as a bloc) have been voting democrat for decades and you're just falling further behind.  Time to stop digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say we are falling further behind and even if that was true why do you think its due to voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.  No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How did all black lives got better? Oh please If they did we wouldn't be hearing about..
> .
> Black lives matter
> 
> Morons taking the knee during the national anthem
> 
> Protesting all the time for $15 bucks an hour to flip burgers.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Republicans know that you can get more done on a state level.  How many Republican governors do we have in this country?  And how many state governments are republican run?  If it is true all politics are local, why aren't you winning black people over on a state level?

Then consider the National House and Senate are run by Republicans.  What policies have they put forward to help blacks?  In fact we look at Paul Ryan's plan to solve poverty and it's just the GOP's old plan repackaged.  Basically not designed to help people but to find people who can be kicked off welfare.  I'm not 100% against eliminating welfare abuse but really the GOP offers us nothing.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.
> 
> So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.
> 
> What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?
> 
> We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though there is a lot of classism that is all based on racism. Any Black person that doesnt think of race first is ignorant or an uncle tom. No Black person should be voting for Drumpf. Not even one. The racial climate he is stirring up is going to get a lot of white boys killed as they get braver. The KKK and other inbred racists are not going to ask who you voted for. They are just going to see you as a Black person. Woe be it to the cave chimp that runs afoul of me.
> 
> I think Black people who blindly just vote Dem are not doing the best thing they can to help their race. I say it starts by registering as Independent then waiting to see who wants the Black vote the most.  When Blacks have economic equailty then we can start working on the class aspect. No matter which party is in charge Blacks will always have to fight. We just want the party that will make that fight a little easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should vote Republican, where you would a better chance of being treated as an individual capable of standing on your own instead of the condescension you get from the democrats who think you can do nothing without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the part where i said I believe all Blacks should vote as a race.  Just because I have mine doesnt lessen my responsibility to the rest of my people not in the same position as I am.  Any Black person that votes for a republican is ignorant or selfish.  I cant think of any circumstance where I would vote repub unless there was another switcheroo by the parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly why my rich brother votes Democratic.  There was a time there where you could tell he was leaning towards the dark side but he's back.  And he's white.  I can't imagine how a black person grows up middle class or poor, gets rich, and then forgets where they came from.  I'm white and even I won't forget what it's like to be lower middle class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The part you are missing is that the DISAGREE WITH YOU.
> 
> 
> It is not about "forgetting" where they come from.
> 
> 
> It's about having a different opinion than you.
> 
> 
> I've explained my view on Trade that, as someone who grew up in the Rust Belt, led me to support Trump quite early.
> 
> 
> It is not about forgetting where I come from. I WANT JOBS for all those people, WHITE AND BLACK, that still live in the Rust Belt and are still waiting for "American manufacturers to get more competitive".
> 
> 
> The WTO just validated Trump completely on Trade. We with working class backgrounds have completely valid reasons for voting for Trump.
> 
> 
> You are being a jerk when you act as though we can ONLY be motivate by selfish motives.
Click to expand...


No I get that you've been conned by this nafta/tariff talk.  But even when/where I agree with you, ultimately I don't believe trump has any plans on fixing nafta or tariffing companies.  

Maybe if the entire GOP changes and starts pushing these ideas next year I'll believe that is their plan but I think Trump has just tapped into an angle that makes him different.

If I'm wrong and he wins and does what he says great.  Sounds like I can't lose.  If Hillary wins I win and if Trump wins maybe I'll win even more.

Yea, lets not change parties just as Obama is getting us out of the GOP's mess they created from 2000-2008

http://www.chicagobusiness.com/arti...-jobs-in-october-unemployment-below-5-percent

The Labor Department said today that average hourly pay took a big step higher last month, rising 10 cents an hour to an average $25.92. That is 2.8 percent higher than a year ago and is the biggest 12-month increase in seven years.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Die in a grease fire shaved baboon. Thin lips pink skin hairy fuckers. Sure sounds like an ape to me. Stay angry you lice infested cracker. Bitch to the white democrats. Bitch to the cracker libs that don't live around blacks. You don't do shit for me white boy. You people need to worry about your dumb toilet seat complexion spawns. They drink everything under the sink to get drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you know that the last Democratic president (Obama) commuted More Sentences Than the Last 9 Presidents Combined?  *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is Black before he is a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still a democrat.  And the Democratic party still nominated a black guy.  That's got to count for something.  You're going to stay home because blacks are getting shot and poisoned with lead?  That should work, NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why should it count for shit?
> 
> Does it count for something that the GOP has nominated a white guy? Should it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When your entire party is white except for Ben Carson sure.  And when you have zero black governors or ELECTED Senators sure it matters.  You don't include blacks.
> 
> And its funny that of all the poor people in America it's only the poor uneducated white ones flocking to Trump because of his racist nationalistic demagogue message.
Click to expand...


We don't "don't include" blacks. 


We've tried plenty of times and ways to reach out to them. We just fail.


There is nothing racist about Trump's message. But it is telling that you repeat that lie in the same post where you try to spin it as though it is OUR fault that your party has managed to get a lock on the black voting BLOCK.

Trump, though a populist, is not appealing to people's negative emotions at all, especially compared to Hillary, with her telling half the nation, that the other half are literally nazis who want to get them killed in a nuclear war.

And there is nothing wrong with nationalism. Especially at a time when outsiders like the EU are purposefully fucking US to advance their interests, as demonstrated by the recent WTO Airbus Ruling.


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your belief that you know better what other people should vote than they do is part of the problem.  You (as a bloc) have been voting democrat for decades and you're just falling further behind.  Time to stop digging.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say we are falling further behind and even if that was true why do you think its due to voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.  No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How did all black lives got better? Oh please If they did we wouldn't be hearing about..
> .
> Black lives matter
> 
> Morons taking the knee during the national anthem
> 
> Protesting all the time for $15 bucks an hour to flip burgers.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans know that you can get more done on a state level.  How many Republican governors do we have in this country?  And how many state governments are republican run?  If it is true all politics are local, why aren't you winning black people over on a state level?
> 
> Then consider the National House and Senate are run by Republicans.  What policies have they put forward to help blacks?  In fact we look at Paul Ryan's plan to solve poverty and it's just the GOP's old plan repackaged.  Basically not designed to help people but to find people who can be kicked off welfare.  I'm not 100% against eliminating welfare abuse but really the GOP offers us nothing.
Click to expand...




What does that have to do with my post? And I still can't figure how you can afford to vote democrat being upper middle class? I know my wallet can't afford to vote for democrats I would have to be making $500,000 a year to do that.




.
I


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though there is a lot of classism that is all based on racism. Any Black person that doesnt think of race first is ignorant or an uncle tom. No Black person should be voting for Drumpf. Not even one. The racial climate he is stirring up is going to get a lot of white boys killed as they get braver. The KKK and other inbred racists are not going to ask who you voted for. They are just going to see you as a Black person. Woe be it to the cave chimp that runs afoul of me.
> 
> I think Black people who blindly just vote Dem are not doing the best thing they can to help their race. I say it starts by registering as Independent then waiting to see who wants the Black vote the most.  When Blacks have economic equailty then we can start working on the class aspect. No matter which party is in charge Blacks will always have to fight. We just want the party that will make that fight a little easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should vote Republican, where you would a better chance of being treated as an individual capable of standing on your own instead of the condescension you get from the democrats who think you can do nothing without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the part where i said I believe all Blacks should vote as a race.  Just because I have mine doesnt lessen my responsibility to the rest of my people not in the same position as I am.  Any Black person that votes for a republican is ignorant or selfish.  I cant think of any circumstance where I would vote repub unless there was another switcheroo by the parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly why my rich brother votes Democratic.  There was a time there where you could tell he was leaning towards the dark side but he's back.  And he's white.  I can't imagine how a black person grows up middle class or poor, gets rich, and then forgets where they came from.  I'm white and even I won't forget what it's like to be lower middle class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The part you are missing is that the DISAGREE WITH YOU.
> 
> 
> It is not about "forgetting" where they come from.
> 
> 
> It's about having a different opinion than you.
> 
> 
> I've explained my view on Trade that, as someone who grew up in the Rust Belt, led me to support Trump quite early.
> 
> 
> It is not about forgetting where I come from. I WANT JOBS for all those people, WHITE AND BLACK, that still live in the Rust Belt and are still waiting for "American manufacturers to get more competitive".
> 
> 
> The WTO just validated Trump completely on Trade. We with working class backgrounds have completely valid reasons for voting for Trump.
> 
> 
> You are being a jerk when you act as though we can ONLY be motivate by selfish motives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get that you've been conned by this nafta/tariff talk.  But even when/where I agree with you, ultimately I don't believe trump has any plans on fixing nafta or tariffing companies.
> ....
Click to expand...



If I, as you just stated, sincerely believe Trump's trade message, as validated by the recent WTO Airbus ruling, then I am not being selfish when I support Trump.

I truly believe that his policies are the best chance for dramatically improving the situation of the US poor and middle classes.

Thus my motive are not, as you previous stated, selfish.

And it is very wrong of you to smear me and others like me as being selfish, where we sincerely believe that our path would be for the best.

Do you have a self image of yourself as NOT a jerk? If so, you should stop doing that.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cracker boy sealybobo now wants to change its tune after having its head chewed off by black people. Lmao coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist.
> 
> 
> And I have no idea what you are  talking about.
Click to expand...

He think me telling him black people are too stupid to vote is being racist.  It's true isn't it?  Is it now racist to speak the truth?

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/02/u...ting-boding-ill-for-hillary-clinton.html?_r=0

This is why Obama, Hillary, Bill and Michelle and JZ and Beyonce are running around the swing states trying to wake them up.

How many blacks voted for Obama but won't vote for Hillary?  Isn't that racist?


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say we are falling further behind and even if that was true why do you think its due to voting?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.  No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How did all black lives got better? Oh please If they did we wouldn't be hearing about..
> .
> Black lives matter
> 
> Morons taking the knee during the national anthem
> 
> Protesting all the time for $15 bucks an hour to flip burgers.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans know that you can get more done on a state level.  How many Republican governors do we have in this country?  And how many state governments are republican run?  If it is true all politics are local, why aren't you winning black people over on a state level?
> 
> Then consider the National House and Senate are run by Republicans.  What policies have they put forward to help blacks?  In fact we look at Paul Ryan's plan to solve poverty and it's just the GOP's old plan repackaged.  Basically not designed to help people but to find people who can be kicked off welfare.  I'm not 100% against eliminating welfare abuse but really the GOP offers us nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post? And I still can't figure how you can afford to vote democrat being upper middle class? I know my wallet can't afford to vote for democrats I would have to be making $500,000 a year to do that.
> 
> I
Click to expand...

Because I'm smart enough to know the GOP represents the rich and the rich have done great since 2000 but the middle class has not.  I know the GOP is not the way.  Never has been.  THey didn't create the middle class liberals did.

Democracy - Not "The Free Market" - Will Save America's Middle Class


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous how?
> 
> The Dems have stopped representing their interests and Trump has made a play for them.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the plan for them again?  You know I'll probably like it.  Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease the excess labor demand by deporting illegals, and limiting further immigration.
> 
> Increase demand by bringing back manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Sit back and watch jobs, wages, and working conditions rise.
> 
> 
> WIth all the position secondary effects that come with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre stuck in the industrial age. Its the information age now. Wake up. None of that is going to work. Those jobs are gone forever. They will either stay overseas or a robot will be doing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what I believe.  I don't believe I'm better than anyone else black or white.  And I don't think all black people should be voting for the Democrats.  That really would depend on your situation.  Who should Ben Carson and Herman Cain be voting for?  If they are greedy like they seem and based on their finances, they should be voting Republican.  I don't think they are stupid for voting GOP.  I think they are greedy.
> 
> So I think the Democratic party is the party for me, the same way it is for any black person who makes the amount of money I make.  So why do I tell black people to vote?  Because I know they've been convinced it doesn't matter and that politicians take "them" for granted.  The truth is, they take us all for granted.
> 
> What is it that middle class black people want that they feel the Democratic party let them down on?  Or that they should stay home and not vote.  Then so should I because I don't see why a middle class black would feel any differently about the state of the union than I do.  I don't like cops shooting blacks either.  So why stay home and put Republicans in power?  How will that help blacks or me?
> 
> We all know Republicans are cheap and that's what led to Flint lead poisoning.  So how does staying home punish the people who poisoned poor black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/index.php?threads/533145/
> 
> Nah you don't hate black people.
Click to expand...

Hey?  Do you want to go to a concert?

Jay Z to headline concert for Hillary Clinton in swing state Ohio, rally minority voters


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
> 
> 
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.  No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How did all black lives got better? Oh please If they did we wouldn't be hearing about..
> .
> Black lives matter
> 
> Morons taking the knee during the national anthem
> 
> Protesting all the time for $15 bucks an hour to flip burgers.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans know that you can get more done on a state level.  How many Republican governors do we have in this country?  And how many state governments are republican run?  If it is true all politics are local, why aren't you winning black people over on a state level?
> 
> Then consider the National House and Senate are run by Republicans.  What policies have they put forward to help blacks?  In fact we look at Paul Ryan's plan to solve poverty and it's just the GOP's old plan repackaged.  Basically not designed to help people but to find people who can be kicked off welfare.  I'm not 100% against eliminating welfare abuse but really the GOP offers us nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post? And I still can't figure how you can afford to vote democrat being upper middle class? I know my wallet can't afford to vote for democrats I would have to be making $500,000 a year to do that.
> 
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm smart enough to know the GOP represents the rich and the rich have done great since 2000 but the middle class has not.  I know the GOP is not the way.  Never has been.  THey didn't create the middle class liberals did.
> 
> Democracy - Not "The Free Market" - Will Save America's Middle Class
Click to expand...



Again what does that have to do with my post?

This is all about "affording"

And you know Damn well my cost of living is way lower and I proved it over and over their is good paying jobs down here and Damn with Obama care going up...I still don't know how you can afford it, you must like taking less vacations then me, eating noodles for dinner while I eat steaks I guess....

To each his own ...




.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say we are falling further behind and even if that was true why do you think its due to voting?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tavis Smiley (you know who he is?) disagrees with that:
> “Sadly — and it pains me to say this — over the last decade, black folk, in the era of Obama, have lost ground in every major economic category.”
> 
> The black labor force participation rate is down, a higher percentage of people below the poverty line are black, real median income in black households fell by 1.5%, black food stamp recipients went up 54%, black home ownership fell, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit it's only an opinion.  Obviously, you are believing a load of garbage democrats are feeding you and thinking they are facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not concerned with what Tavis Smiley disagrees with. I am way smarter than Tavis.
> 
> Traditionally Blacks always lose ground in those categories. Thats due to racism not Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why continue voting for democrats when their racism actually gets in the way of your success?
Click to expand...

Because repubs are more racist.


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you missed the part where i said I believe all Blacks should vote as a race.  Just because I have mine doesnt lessen my responsibility to the rest of my people not in the same position as I am.  Any Black person that votes for a republican is ignorant or selfish.  I cant think of any circumstance where I would vote repub unless there was another switcheroo by the parties.
> 
> 
> 
> Your belief that you know better what other people should vote than they do is part of the problem.  You (as a bloc) have been voting democrat for decades and you're just falling further behind.  Time to stop digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say we are falling further behind and even if that was true why do you think its due to voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.  No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How did all black lives got better? Oh please If they did we wouldn't be hearing about..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black lives matter
> 
> Morons taking the knee during the national anthem
> 
> Protesting all the time for $15 bucks an hour to flip burgers.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Youre a retarded cave monkey. Just because they got better doesnt mean we stop.  We keep going and striving.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your belief that you know better what other people should vote than they do is part of the problem.  You (as a bloc) have been voting democrat for decades and you're just falling further behind.  Time to stop digging.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say we are falling further behind and even if that was true why do you think its due to voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.  No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How did all black lives got better? Oh please If they did we wouldn't be hearing about..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black lives matter
> 
> Morons taking the knee during the national anthem
> 
> Protesting all the time for $15 bucks an hour to flip burgers.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre a retarded cave monkey. Just because they got better doesnt mean we stop.  We keep going and striving.
Click to expand...



Lmao...another one that don't want to address my post, again how did black lives get better when all I see is the opposite ?


.


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say we are falling further behind and even if that was true why do you think its due to voting?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.  No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How did all black lives got better? Oh please If they did we wouldn't be hearing about..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black lives matter
> 
> Morons taking the knee during the national anthem
> 
> Protesting all the time for $15 bucks an hour to flip burgers.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre a retarded cave monkey. Just because they got better doesnt mean we stop.  We keep going and striving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao...another one that don't want to address my post, again how did black lives get better when all I see is the opposite ?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

What you see isnt important or relevant. If you arent Black you dont have a clue.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say we are falling further behind and even if that was true why do you think its due to voting?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.  No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How did all black lives got better? Oh please If they did we wouldn't be hearing about..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black lives matter
> 
> Morons taking the knee during the national anthem
> 
> Protesting all the time for $15 bucks an hour to flip burgers.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre a retarded cave monkey. Just because they got better doesnt mean we stop.  We keep going and striving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao...another one that don't want to address my post, again how did black lives get better when all I see is the opposite ?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



And just because your a hedge fund manager here is a little secrete ya all got rich under Obama..



.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
> 
> 
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.  No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How did all black lives got better? Oh please If they did we wouldn't be hearing about..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black lives matter
> 
> Morons taking the knee during the national anthem
> 
> Protesting all the time for $15 bucks an hour to flip burgers.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre a retarded cave monkey. Just because they got better doesnt mean we stop.  We keep going and striving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao...another one that don't want to address my post, again how did black lives get better when all I see is the opposite ?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you see isnt important or relevant. If you arent Black you dont have a clue.
Click to expand...




Well show me something.....



.


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.  No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did all black lives got better? Oh please If they did we wouldn't be hearing about..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black lives matter
> 
> Morons taking the knee during the national anthem
> 
> Protesting all the time for $15 bucks an hour to flip burgers.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre a retarded cave monkey. Just because they got better doesnt mean we stop.  We keep going and striving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao...another one that don't want to address my post, again how did black lives get better when all I see is the opposite ?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you see isnt important or relevant. If you arent Black you dont have a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well show me something.....
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Youre white and irrelevant so whats in it for me?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did all black lives got better? Oh please If they did we wouldn't be hearing about..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black lives matter
> 
> Morons taking the knee during the national anthem
> 
> Protesting all the time for $15 bucks an hour to flip burgers.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youre a retarded cave monkey. Just because they got better doesnt mean we stop.  We keep going and striving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao...another one that don't want to address my post, again how did black lives get better when all I see is the opposite ?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you see isnt important or relevant. If you arent Black you dont have a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well show me something.....
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre white and irrelevant so whats in it for me?
Click to expand...



You're the one who claimed it not me, I said you are full of it.



.again why did "Black lives matter" start under Obama? 


Why all of a sudden after 8 years under Obama they are taking a knee and getting sick of the national anthem?

Are they mad at Obama because they didn't get a Obama house?  Idk you tell me.



.


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre a retarded cave monkey. Just because they got better doesnt mean we stop.  We keep going and striving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao...another one that don't want to address my post, again how did black lives get better when all I see is the opposite ?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you see isnt important or relevant. If you arent Black you dont have a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well show me something.....
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre white and irrelevant so whats in it for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who claimed it not me, I said you are full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> .again why did "Black lives matter" start under Obama?
> 
> 
> Why all of a sudden after 8 years under Obama they are taking a knee and getting sick of the national anthem?
> 
> Are they mad at Obama because they didn't get a Obama house?  Idk you tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I know what i claimed. I asked you what was in it for me. I need something because youre white and irrelevant. What reason is there for me to consider you as important?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao...another one that don't want to address my post, again how did black lives get better when all I see is the opposite ?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> What you see isnt important or relevant. If you arent Black you dont have a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well show me something.....
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre white and irrelevant so whats in it for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who claimed it not me, I said you are full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> .again why did "Black lives matter" start under Obama?
> 
> 
> Why all of a sudden after 8 years under Obama they are taking a knee and getting sick of the national anthem?
> 
> Are they mad at Obama because they didn't get a Obama house?  Idk you tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what i claimed. I asked you what was in it for me. I need something because youre white and irrelevant. What reason is there for me to consider you as important?
Click to expand...




So you are saying to me you're as corrupt as Hillary, I have to pay to play?

Dang her corruption even got down to her peon ranks. Lmao...



.


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see isnt important or relevant. If you arent Black you dont have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well show me something.....
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre white and irrelevant so whats in it for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who claimed it not me, I said you are full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> .again why did "Black lives matter" start under Obama?
> 
> 
> Why all of a sudden after 8 years under Obama they are taking a knee and getting sick of the national anthem?
> 
> Are they mad at Obama because they didn't get a Obama house?  Idk you tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what i claimed. I asked you what was in it for me. I need something because youre white and irrelevant. What reason is there for me to consider you as important?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying to me you're as corrupt as Hillary, I have to pay to play?
> 
> Dang her corruption even got down to her peon ranks. Lmao...
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I'm saying youre white and unimportant to me.  There is no reason for me to prove my claim to you unless you can give me a good reason. I dont think you have a good one.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well show me something.....
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Youre white and irrelevant so whats in it for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who claimed it not me, I said you are full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> .again why did "Black lives matter" start under Obama?
> 
> 
> Why all of a sudden after 8 years under Obama they are taking a knee and getting sick of the national anthem?
> 
> Are they mad at Obama because they didn't get a Obama house?  Idk you tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what i claimed. I asked you what was in it for me. I need something because youre white and irrelevant. What reason is there for me to consider you as important?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying to me you're as corrupt as Hillary, I have to pay to play?
> 
> Dang her corruption even got down to her peon ranks. Lmao...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying youre white and unimportant to me.  There is no reason for me to prove my claim to you unless you can give me a good reason. I dont think you have a good one.
Click to expand...




I gave you three that are continually making national news, you gave me one about you personally so who am I to believe? 


Ok how about this 3,000 and so reasons?


Trump fires shots at Chicago's soaring murder rate


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre white and irrelevant so whats in it for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who claimed it not me, I said you are full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> .again why did "Black lives matter" start under Obama?
> 
> 
> Why all of a sudden after 8 years under Obama they are taking a knee and getting sick of the national anthem?
> 
> Are they mad at Obama because they didn't get a Obama house?  Idk you tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what i claimed. I asked you what was in it for me. I need something because youre white and irrelevant. What reason is there for me to consider you as important?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying to me you're as corrupt as Hillary, I have to pay to play?
> 
> Dang her corruption even got down to her peon ranks. Lmao...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying youre white and unimportant to me.  There is no reason for me to prove my claim to you unless you can give me a good reason. I dont think you have a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you three that are continually making national news, you gave me one about you personally so who am I to believe?
> 
> 
> Ok how about this 3,000 and so reasons?
> 
> 
> Trump fires shots at Chicago's soaring murder rate
Click to expand...

I'm not concerned with who you believe. Thats your issue.


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say we are falling further behind and even if that was true why do you think its due to voting?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.  No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How did all black lives got better? Oh please If they did we wouldn't be hearing about..
> .
> Black lives matter
> 
> Morons taking the knee during the national anthem
> 
> Protesting all the time for $15 bucks an hour to flip burgers.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans know that you can get more done on a state level.  How many Republican governors do we have in this country?  And how many state governments are republican run?  If it is true all politics are local, why aren't you winning black people over on a state level?
> 
> Then consider the National House and Senate are run by Republicans.  What policies have they put forward to help blacks?  In fact we look at Paul Ryan's plan to solve poverty and it's just the GOP's old plan repackaged.  Basically not designed to help people but to find people who can be kicked off welfare.  I'm not 100% against eliminating welfare abuse but really the GOP offers us nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post? And I still can't figure how you can afford to vote democrat being upper middle class? I know my wallet can't afford to vote for democrats I would have to be making $500,000 a year to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I
Click to expand...

My dad worked for Ford Motor and he has $700K plus 2 homes.  I bet you don't work for a union.

And how do I afford to vote Democratic?  I went to college and make a good living thanks to low college costs.  But I could be doing better for sure.  If the CEO's pay didn't go up 1000% maybe we would all be doing better.

My dad had cheap healthcare you guys called cadillac insurance and you insisted that if you couldn't have it that good neither should he, rather than argue why you too should have it so good.


----------



## MarcATL

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they keep voting like sheep for the dems, no one is going to listen to them.
> 
> 
> The dems take them for granted and they will need them less and less as the brown vote leaves the black vote further and further behind.
> 
> 
> The republicans CAN'T do anything for them, because everything they want, would involve betraying their base for no good reason.
> 
> So, in summary, they should shut their pie holes and serve their masters with less whining about stuff that no one cares about.
> 
> You too, Seely.
> 
> You are going to go in their and pull your master's lever, no matter what, so your concerns are of no interest to them, nor to the republicans who will never get your vote.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just letting black people know by not voting they are basically voting for Trump.  If black people like USMB conservatives then they're going to love Trump Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell running the country.  I can't wait.
> 
> Like for example, if black people agree with USMB conservatives when it comes to all the blacks who've been shot by the police, by all means don't show up to vote.  If black people agree we need to eliminate food stamps for poor single moms, by all means don't show up.
> 
> I just wish they'd actually show up and pull the lever for trump rather than hand him a victory by not showing up.  Fact is they would NEVER show up and vote for Republicans.  They're just too stupid to know not showing up is screwing themselves big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think MIGHT happen?
> 
> THat the lefties turn up the heat so much that the cities can't find people dumb enough to take cop jobs?
> 
> YOu think that will be a good development?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> IF black people get what they have been conditioned to think is in their best interest, it will not be a change. It will be more of the same.
> 
> 
> That the lefties pour some more money into the inner cities? LOL!! Sure, it's not that what you have been doing for the last 60 years was WRONG, you just didn't do enough of it!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> And the ONe Party state is coming. YOu think the dem leadership is a bunch of non-responsive assholes NOW?
> 
> 
> Just wait. YOu haven't seen NOTHING yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If blacks don't show up then I guess black people either agree with you or deserve whatever tough love you got coming their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
Click to expand...

So is that a yes or a no?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just letting black people know by not voting they are basically voting for Trump.  If black people like USMB conservatives then they're going to love Trump Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell running the country.  I can't wait.
> 
> Like for example, if black people agree with USMB conservatives when it comes to all the blacks who've been shot by the police, by all means don't show up to vote.  If black people agree we need to eliminate food stamps for poor single moms, by all means don't show up.
> 
> I just wish they'd actually show up and pull the lever for trump rather than hand him a victory by not showing up.  Fact is they would NEVER show up and vote for Republicans.  They're just too stupid to know not showing up is screwing themselves big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think MIGHT happen?
> 
> THat the lefties turn up the heat so much that the cities can't find people dumb enough to take cop jobs?
> 
> YOu think that will be a good development?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> IF black people get what they have been conditioned to think is in their best interest, it will not be a change. It will be more of the same.
> 
> 
> That the lefties pour some more money into the inner cities? LOL!! Sure, it's not that what you have been doing for the last 60 years was WRONG, you just didn't do enough of it!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> And the ONe Party state is coming. YOu think the dem leadership is a bunch of non-responsive assholes NOW?
> 
> 
> Just wait. YOu haven't seen NOTHING yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If blacks don't show up then I guess black people either agree with you or deserve whatever tough love you got coming their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.

If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say? 

If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see


----------



## Liberty777

Is it true that if either candidates get 51 percent of the white vote they win?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that every election cycle you (as a voting bloc) vote 90%+ for democrats, apparently believing that they will make your lives better and stuff.  Then, if the democrat wins, your lives don't get any better.  In fact, like under Obama, they get worse.  But the next cycle comes along, the democrat makes a bunch of the same promises to you that you heard last time, and you vote democrat all over again.  Apparently you believe the garbage they're telling you that if a Republican gets elected you'll end up back in chains again.  I think it was our VP that last made that ludicrous claim.  Don't you ever feel foolish falling for that kind of stuff over and over again?
> 
> 
> 
> All Black people lives got better with Obama. My net worth almost tripled.  No matter how bad the Dems are the Repubs are always worse. They try their best to do away with hard fought gains for Black Americans. Only a foolish Black person would vote for them IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How did all black lives got better? Oh please If they did we wouldn't be hearing about..
> .
> Black lives matter
> 
> Morons taking the knee during the national anthem
> 
> Protesting all the time for $15 bucks an hour to flip burgers.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans know that you can get more done on a state level.  How many Republican governors do we have in this country?  And how many state governments are republican run?  If it is true all politics are local, why aren't you winning black people over on a state level?
> 
> Then consider the National House and Senate are run by Republicans.  What policies have they put forward to help blacks?  In fact we look at Paul Ryan's plan to solve poverty and it's just the GOP's old plan repackaged.  Basically not designed to help people but to find people who can be kicked off welfare.  I'm not 100% against eliminating welfare abuse but really the GOP offers us nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post? And I still can't figure how you can afford to vote democrat being upper middle class? I know my wallet can't afford to vote for democrats I would have to be making $500,000 a year to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad worked for Ford Motor and he has $700K plus 2 homes.  I bet you don't work for a union.
> 
> And how do I afford to vote Democratic?  I went to college and make a good living thanks to low college costs.  But I could be doing better for sure.  If the CEO's pay didn't go up 1000% maybe we would all be doing better.
> 
> My dad had cheap healthcare you guys called cadillac insurance and you insisted that if you couldn't have it that good neither should he, rather than argue why you too should have it so good.
Click to expand...



I want more of those "good Union jobs" in this country. As opposed to being shipped to Japan, Europe or China, or Mexico.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think MIGHT happen?
> 
> THat the lefties turn up the heat so much that the cities can't find people dumb enough to take cop jobs?
> 
> YOu think that will be a good development?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> IF black people get what they have been conditioned to think is in their best interest, it will not be a change. It will be more of the same.
> 
> 
> That the lefties pour some more money into the inner cities? LOL!! Sure, it's not that what you have been doing for the last 60 years was WRONG, you just didn't do enough of it!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> And the ONe Party state is coming. YOu think the dem leadership is a bunch of non-responsive assholes NOW?
> 
> 
> Just wait. YOu haven't seen NOTHING yet.
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks don't show up then I guess black people either agree with you or deserve whatever tough love you got coming their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
Click to expand...




Tell me again how the cop shootings and the lead is Trump's fault, or even the GOP's fault.


----------



## Correll

Liberty777 said:


> Is it true that if either candidates get 51 percent of the white vote they win?




No one is claiming that.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think MIGHT happen?
> 
> THat the lefties turn up the heat so much that the cities can't find people dumb enough to take cop jobs?
> 
> YOu think that will be a good development?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> IF black people get what they have been conditioned to think is in their best interest, it will not be a change. It will be more of the same.
> 
> 
> That the lefties pour some more money into the inner cities? LOL!! Sure, it's not that what you have been doing for the last 60 years was WRONG, you just didn't do enough of it!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> And the ONe Party state is coming. YOu think the dem leadership is a bunch of non-responsive assholes NOW?
> 
> 
> Just wait. YOu haven't seen NOTHING yet.
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks don't show up then I guess black people either agree with you or deserve whatever tough love you got coming their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
Click to expand...

Aww lords massa we cants survives wit out DA whitey approval. 

White youths are dropping like flies from opiates abuse. 

Pink apes copy everything they claim to hate about blacks. White bitches walking around with silicone lips and ass. White faggot boys now cut their hair like black men. Crackers want "n*gnog" hairstyles, listen to "n*gger" music, wear "n*gger" clothes, do "spook" dances, and speak "Ebonics". Please you wouldn't have a culture without us. You "people" do nothing to solve the problems in your own communities.

 Y'all so busy trying to make blacks look bad then whine about no one cares about white problems. Cracker its your own damn faults. Remember I live among crackers most of them are pure trash. Drink 24/7, molest their kids, beat their spouses, kids get high all day, and then they have the nerve to walk around with a smile talking about "n*gger" this n*gger" that. Bitch work on your white trash problems first. Whitey needs to stop blaming blacks for their inbred behavior.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks don't show up then I guess black people either agree with you or deserve whatever tough love you got coming their way.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww lords massa we cants survives wit out DA whitey approval.
> 
> White youths are dropping like flies from opiates abuse.
> 
> Pink apes copy everything they claim to hate about blacks. White bitches walking around with silicone lips and ass. White faggot boys now cut their hair like black men. Crackers want "n*gnog" hairstyles, listen to "n*gger" music, wear "n*gger" clothes, do "spook" dances, and speak "Ebonics". Please you wouldn't have a culture without us. You "people" do nothing to solve the problems in your own communities.
> 
> Y'all so busy trying to make blacks look bad then whine about no one cares about white problems. Cracker its your own damn faults. Remember I live among crackers most of them are pure trash. Drink 24/7, molest their kids, beat their spouses, kids get high all day, and then they have the nerve to walk around with a smile talking about "n*gger" this n*gger" that. Bitch work on your white trash problems first. Whitey needs to stop blaming blacks for their inbred behavior.
Click to expand...

No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.

And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.

Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks don't show up then I guess black people either agree with you or deserve whatever tough love you got coming their way.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again how the cop shootings and the lead is Trump's fault, or even the GOP's fault.
Click to expand...

Oh the lead problem is a perfect example of what happens when incompetent Republicans lead. I don't have all day and you clearly would disagree but I digress.

Do blacks here agree with Republicans on the cop shootings? No. So why would they want cons they disagree with to win?


----------



## sealybobo

Liberty777 said:


> Is it true that if either candidates get 51 percent of the white vote they win?


Don't forget hillary should crush it with women


----------



## Sweet_dreams

sealybobo said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww lords massa we cants survives wit out DA whitey approval.
> 
> White youths are dropping like flies from opiates abuse.
> 
> Pink apes copy everything they claim to hate about blacks. White bitches walking around with silicone lips and ass. White faggot boys now cut their hair like black men. Crackers want "n*gnog" hairstyles, listen to "n*gger" music, wear "n*gger" clothes, do "spook" dances, and speak "Ebonics". Please you wouldn't have a culture without us. You "people" do nothing to solve the problems in your own communities.
> 
> Y'all so busy trying to make blacks look bad then whine about no one cares about white problems. Cracker its your own damn faults. Remember I live among crackers most of them are pure trash. Drink 24/7, molest their kids, beat their spouses, kids get high all day, and then they have the nerve to walk around with a smile talking about "n*gger" this n*gger" that. Bitch work on your white trash problems first. Whitey needs to stop blaming blacks for their inbred behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.
> 
> And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.
> 
> Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?
Click to expand...

Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.

 Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash. 
Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.

 For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.


----------



## Liberty777

Correll said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that if either candidates get 51 percent of the white vote they win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is claiming that.
Click to expand...

It was a question, i overheard two people arguing about percentages at work yesterday


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww lords massa we cants survives wit out DA whitey approval.
> 
> White youths are dropping like flies from opiates abuse.
> 
> Pink apes copy everything they claim to hate about blacks. White bitches walking around with silicone lips and ass. White faggot boys now cut their hair like black men. Crackers want "n*gnog" hairstyles, listen to "n*gger" music, wear "n*gger" clothes, do "spook" dances, and speak "Ebonics". Please you wouldn't have a culture without us. You "people" do nothing to solve the problems in your own communities.
> 
> Y'all so busy trying to make blacks look bad then whine about no one cares about white problems. Cracker its your own damn faults. Remember I live among crackers most of them are pure trash. Drink 24/7, molest their kids, beat their spouses, kids get high all day, and then they have the nerve to walk around with a smile talking about "n*gger" this n*gger" that. Bitch work on your white trash problems first. Whitey needs to stop blaming blacks for their inbred behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.
> 
> And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.
> 
> Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
Click to expand...

Then I agree with Republicans when it comes to fixing the black community. Trumps right. What have you got to lose.

Oh, and I live in a beautiful neighborhood where black people love. They say it's so much nicer here. So much safer. Better schools and virtually no crime. The only blacks who complain and are angry and sense racism are the ones who come from the ghetto and bring the ghetto with them. I'm sure you're one of the good ones and we don't mind you but it's the ones who don't know how to assimilate.

You don't want to assimilate? Is that why 700,000 blacks fled Detroit? 

Anyways, half of me agrees with Republicans on the black community. I've seen it up close


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww lords massa we cants survives wit out DA whitey approval.
> 
> White youths are dropping like flies from opiates abuse.
> 
> Pink apes copy everything they claim to hate about blacks. White bitches walking around with silicone lips and ass. White faggot boys now cut their hair like black men. Crackers want "n*gnog" hairstyles, listen to "n*gger" music, wear "n*gger" clothes, do "spook" dances, and speak "Ebonics". Please you wouldn't have a culture without us. You "people" do nothing to solve the problems in your own communities.
> 
> Y'all so busy trying to make blacks look bad then whine about no one cares about white problems. Cracker its your own damn faults. Remember I live among crackers most of them are pure trash. Drink 24/7, molest their kids, beat their spouses, kids get high all day, and then they have the nerve to walk around with a smile talking about "n*gger" this n*gger" that. Bitch work on your white trash problems first. Whitey needs to stop blaming blacks for their inbred behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.
> 
> And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.
> 
> Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
Click to expand...

And who knew the black community was so angry and being so mistreated still in 2016. More blacks voted in the 70s and I thought blacks have come a long way.

Whites claim the liberal media is stoking the fires but I disagree. The corporate media is using race to divide us. Must be because it's working for them. Whites are turning up in droves to vote and blacks are sitting this one out. Who do you think will lose here?


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww lords massa we cants survives wit out DA whitey approval.
> 
> White youths are dropping like flies from opiates abuse.
> 
> Pink apes copy everything they claim to hate about blacks. White bitches walking around with silicone lips and ass. White faggot boys now cut their hair like black men. Crackers want "n*gnog" hairstyles, listen to "n*gger" music, wear "n*gger" clothes, do "spook" dances, and speak "Ebonics". Please you wouldn't have a culture without us. You "people" do nothing to solve the problems in your own communities.
> 
> Y'all so busy trying to make blacks look bad then whine about no one cares about white problems. Cracker its your own damn faults. Remember I live among crackers most of them are pure trash. Drink 24/7, molest their kids, beat their spouses, kids get high all day, and then they have the nerve to walk around with a smile talking about "n*gger" this n*gger" that. Bitch work on your white trash problems first. Whitey needs to stop blaming blacks for their inbred behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.
> 
> And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.
> 
> Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
Click to expand...

And although I pick on the black community ultimately I believe we are all in this together. I don't try to antagonize poor whites into voting because most of them would probably vote for trump. The stupid crackers. Lol


----------



## Sweet_dreams

sealybobo said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww lords massa we cants survives wit out DA whitey approval.
> 
> White youths are dropping like flies from opiates abuse.
> 
> Pink apes copy everything they claim to hate about blacks. White bitches walking around with silicone lips and ass. White faggot boys now cut their hair like black men. Crackers want "n*gnog" hairstyles, listen to "n*gger" music, wear "n*gger" clothes, do "spook" dances, and speak "Ebonics". Please you wouldn't have a culture without us. You "people" do nothing to solve the problems in your own communities.
> 
> Y'all so busy trying to make blacks look bad then whine about no one cares about white problems. Cracker its your own damn faults. Remember I live among crackers most of them are pure trash. Drink 24/7, molest their kids, beat their spouses, kids get high all day, and then they have the nerve to walk around with a smile talking about "n*gger" this n*gger" that. Bitch work on your white trash problems first. Whitey needs to stop blaming blacks for their inbred behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.
> 
> And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.
> 
> Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And although I pick on the black community ultimately I believe we are all in this together. I don't try to antagonize poor whites into voting because most of them would probably vote for trump. The stupid crackers. Lol
Click to expand...


You are no ally of the black community just another white thinking you're better than us. The only reason you don't try that shit with poor whites is because you think all whites are above blacks. Typical of your kind to foam at the mouth when blacks don't conform to white society's ideal of a black person. Go ask these "poor whites" that surround you to shill for Hillary. Please poor whites aren't the only Trump supporter stop with that boldface lie. There's plenty of Trump supporter out in the white suburbs. How do i know? I live there! Don't try to suck up to me now. Your act is so transparent. Indeed you are a dumb cracker. Again money has nothing to do with character.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> 
> 
> Aww lords massa we cants survives wit out DA whitey approval.
> 
> White youths are dropping like flies from opiates abuse.
> 
> Pink apes copy everything they claim to hate about blacks. White bitches walking around with silicone lips and ass. White faggot boys now cut their hair like black men. Crackers want "n*gnog" hairstyles, listen to "n*gger" music, wear "n*gger" clothes, do "spook" dances, and speak "Ebonics". Please you wouldn't have a culture without us. You "people" do nothing to solve the problems in your own communities.
> 
> Y'all so busy trying to make blacks look bad then whine about no one cares about white problems. Cracker its your own damn faults. Remember I live among crackers most of them are pure trash. Drink 24/7, molest their kids, beat their spouses, kids get high all day, and then they have the nerve to walk around with a smile talking about "n*gger" this n*gger" that. Bitch work on your white trash problems first. Whitey needs to stop blaming blacks for their inbred behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.
> 
> And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.
> 
> Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And although I pick on the black community ultimately I believe we are all in this together. I don't try to antagonize poor whites into voting because most of them would probably vote for trump. The stupid crackers. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are no ally of the black community just another white thinking you're better than us. The only reason you don't try that shit with poor whites is because you think all whites are above blacks. Typical of your kind to foam at the mouth when blacks don't conform to white society's ideal of a black person. Go ask these "poor whites" that surround you to shill for Hillary. Please poor whites aren't the only Trump supporter stop with that boldface lie. There's plenty of Trump supporter out in the white suburbs. How do i know? I live there! Don't try to suck up to me now. Your act is so transparent. Indeed you are a dumb cracker. Again money has nothing to do with character.
Click to expand...

Im just boldly honest. Blunt. But I stand by everything I say. Am I racist? No more than you. 

I'm not sucking up I'm being honest. We are all in this together. An injustice to you is an injustice to us all. I'm anonymous so I don't give a fuck what you think that's what I love about here. I don't mind hurting your feelings or saying something that sounds racist. 

I would help a good black person before I would help an asshole white. In the 90's I got in fights with white racist fraternity brothers over kicking a black kid out of our party just for being black.

And ultimately do you think I'm trying to con or convince you people into voting? There's a difference. I think it's in all our best interest.

If I've offended you, get in line. And if I'm wrong tell me how


----------



## Unkotare

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww lords massa we cants survives wit out DA whitey approval.
> 
> White youths are dropping like flies from opiates abuse.
> 
> Pink apes copy everything they claim to hate about blacks. White bitches walking around with silicone lips and ass. White faggot boys now cut their hair like black men. Crackers want "n*gnog" hairstyles, listen to "n*gger" music, wear "n*gger" clothes, do "spook" dances, and speak "Ebonics". Please you wouldn't have a culture without us. You "people" do nothing to solve the problems in your own communities.
> 
> Y'all so busy trying to make blacks look bad then whine about no one cares about white problems. Cracker its your own damn faults. Remember I live among crackers most of them are pure trash. Drink 24/7, molest their kids, beat their spouses, kids get high all day, and then they have the nerve to walk around with a smile talking about "n*gger" this n*gger" that. Bitch work on your white trash problems first. Whitey needs to stop blaming blacks for their inbred behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.
> 
> And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.
> 
> Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
Click to expand...



Because bobo is a racist you have to be a racist too? Stop adding to the stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .... Am I racist? No more than you......




You both are. Congratulations.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ..... In the 90's I got in fights with white racist fraternity brothers over kicking a black kid out of our party just for being black......




You have been outed as a liar previously. No one believes your little stories anymore.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> 
> 
> Aww lords massa we cants survives wit out DA whitey approval.
> 
> White youths are dropping like flies from opiates abuse.
> 
> Pink apes copy everything they claim to hate about blacks. White bitches walking around with silicone lips and ass. White faggot boys now cut their hair like black men. Crackers want "n*gnog" hairstyles, listen to "n*gger" music, wear "n*gger" clothes, do "spook" dances, and speak "Ebonics". Please you wouldn't have a culture without us. You "people" do nothing to solve the problems in your own communities.
> 
> Y'all so busy trying to make blacks look bad then whine about no one cares about white problems. Cracker its your own damn faults. Remember I live among crackers most of them are pure trash. Drink 24/7, molest their kids, beat their spouses, kids get high all day, and then they have the nerve to walk around with a smile talking about "n*gger" this n*gger" that. Bitch work on your white trash problems first. Whitey needs to stop blaming blacks for their inbred behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.
> 
> And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.
> 
> Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And although I pick on the black community ultimately I believe we are all in this together. I don't try to antagonize poor whites into voting because most of them would probably vote for trump. The stupid crackers. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are no ally of the black community just another white thinking you're better than us. The only reason you don't try that shit with poor whites is because you think all whites are above blacks. Typical of your kind to foam at the mouth when blacks don't conform to white society's ideal of a black person. Go ask these "poor whites" that surround you to shill for Hillary. Please poor whites aren't the only Trump supporter stop with that boldface lie. There's plenty of Trump supporter out in the white suburbs. How do i know? I live there! Don't try to suck up to me now. Your act is so transparent. Indeed you are a dumb cracker. Again money has nothing to do with character.
Click to expand...

I have unkotard on block so I don't know what he said but he doesn't think you should vote for hillary either. Ask him who he's voting for and should you vote for that candidate? Why not. And if unkotard disagrees with you I'd love to know where you disagree


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ......
> I have unkotard on block ....




Because you got tired of being humiliated all the time.


----------



## Asclepias

Liberty777 said:


> Is it true that if either candidates get 51 percent of the white vote they win?


No. Obama never got higher than 40% of the white vote and he won.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks don't show up then I guess black people either agree with you or deserve whatever tough love you got coming their way.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again how the cop shootings and the lead is Trump's fault, or even the GOP's fault.
Click to expand...

Because almost 80% of the cop shootings are done by white males.  Conservatives dont like addressing that fact.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again how the cop shootings and the lead is Trump's fault, or even the GOP's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because almost 80% of the cop shootings are done by white males.  Conservatives dont like addressing that fact.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again how the cop shootings and the lead is Trump's fault, or even the GOP's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because almost 80% of the cop shootings are done by white males.  Conservatives dont like addressing that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And conservatives will control the government for the next 4 years because 80% of the blacks won't vote.
Click to expand...


And conservatives will be in charge the next 4 years because 80% of blacks won't vote.


----------



## Liberty777

Asclepias said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that if either candidates get 51 percent of the white vote they win?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Obama never got higher than 40% of the white vote and he won.
Click to expand...

I sure hope one day we will have more options coming from a third party. Do u think a third party will show any promise n the next election.


----------



## Asclepias

Liberty777 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that if either candidates get 51 percent of the white vote they win?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Obama never got higher than 40% of the white vote and he won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope one day we will have more options coming from a third party. Do u think a third party will show any promise n the next election.
Click to expand...

After this election I sincerely hope so. If some smart unknown person doesn't capitalize on this we can be pretty much assured the two party system is rigged.  Americans are showing what sheep they are.


----------



## sealybobo

Liberty777 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that if either candidates get 51 percent of the white vote they win?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Obama never got higher than 40% of the white vote and he won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope one day we will have more options coming from a third party. Do u think a third party will show any promise n the next election.
Click to expand...

Maybe the next time the Republicans will nominate a half decent person and that person will win me over. That's only happened once. Reagan. And it turned out he was an asshole too. 

I liked carter Clinton gore Kerry Obama and I like hillary. If you don't like either party don't vote.

But I promise there's a difference. If there wasn't people wouldn't be trying so hard to have hillary lose. Those people at least understand there's a huge difference


----------



## the_human_being

One question for the OP.  Was this OP question not intended to be answered by Blacks?  The reason I ask is because you asked for a percentage.  Blacks never go that far along in school to know anything about percentages.


----------



## sealybobo

the_human_being said:


> One question for the OP.  Was this OP question not intended to be answered by Blacks?  The reason I ask is because you asked for a percentage.  Blacks never go that far along in school to know anything about percentages.


The point I want to make to all people who should be and do vote democratic is that you have to vote every 2 years. Republicans don't ever have to act right. They simply have to wait for the next midterm when voter turnout is low.

Unfortunately a lot of people who agree with liberals aren't as committed to voting as Republicans.

Example is abortion. Pro lifers show up every 2 years. Pro life every 4


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again how the cop shootings and the lead is Trump's fault, or even the GOP's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh the lead problem is a perfect example of what happens when incompetent Republicans lead. I don't have all day and you clearly would disagree but I digress.
> 
> Do blacks here agree with Republicans on the cop shootings? No. So why would they want cons they disagree with to win?
Click to expand...



Sooo, democratic blacks in mostly democratic cities with democratic mayors and and city governments get shoot, often by democratic cops, and it is republicans who should be punished?


Sorry, I mean that TRump should be punished and his excellent Trade policy that could really help poor and working class and middle class Americans should be ignored?


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Correll

Liberty777 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that if either candidates get 51 percent of the white vote they win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is claiming that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a question, i overheard two people arguing about percentages at work yesterday
Click to expand...



NO, that is not true.

Whites are the majority of this nation. 

BUT, they do not vote in a block like minorities tend to.

SO, with the white vote split, Trump could could win 60% percent of the white vote, while Hillary wins 80% of the minority votes and she would win.

IF Whites voted in a block like blacks, ir 95% fro Trump,  Hillary would have ZERO chance at this point.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> One question for the OP.  Was this OP question not intended to be answered by Blacks?  The reason I ask is because you asked for a percentage.  Blacks never go that far along in school to know anything about percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> The point I want to make to all people who should be and do vote democratic is that you have to vote every 2 years. Republicans don't ever have to act right. They simply have to wait for the next midterm when voter turnout is low.
> 
> Unfortunately a lot of people who agree with liberals aren't as committed to voting as Republicans.
> 
> Example is abortion. Pro lifers show up every 2 years. Pro life every 4
Click to expand...



Your entire philosophy is disempowering to the individual. YOu paint them as victims and dependents.

I strongly suspect that your turn out is lower than reported due to voter fraud.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> One question for the OP.  Was this OP question not intended to be answered by Blacks?  The reason I ask is because you asked for a percentage.  Blacks never go that far along in school to know anything about percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> The point I want to make to all people who should be and do vote democratic is that you have to vote every 2 years. Republicans don't ever have to act right. They simply have to wait for the next midterm when voter turnout is low.
> 
> Unfortunately a lot of people who agree with liberals aren't as committed to voting as Republicans.
> 
> Example is abortion. Pro lifers show up every 2 years. Pro life every 4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire philosophy is disempowering to the individual. YOu paint them as victims and dependents.
> 
> I strongly suspect that your turn out is lower than reported due to voter fraud.
Click to expand...

Trump was going to send out his militias to watch for voter fraud aka voter intimidation. I wonder why black trump supporters don't do it. Oh yea, there aren't any.

I liked your point about trump bringing jobs back. If he wins I'll be interested to see this.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that if either candidates get 51 percent of the white vote they win?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Obama never got higher than 40% of the white vote and he won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope one day we will have more options coming from a third party. Do u think a third party will show any promise n the next election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After this election I sincerely hope so. If some smart unknown person doesn't capitalize on this we can be pretty much assured the two party system is rigged.  Americans are showing what sheep they are.
Click to expand...

Or, we could all show up in 2018 and punish the bad actors, but we wont


----------



## Correll

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> 
> 
> Aww lords massa we cants survives wit out DA whitey approval.
> 
> White youths are dropping like flies from opiates abuse.
> 
> Pink apes copy everything they claim to hate about blacks. White bitches walking around with silicone lips and ass. White faggot boys now cut their hair like black men. Crackers want "n*gnog" hairstyles, listen to "n*gger" music, wear "n*gger" clothes, do "spook" dances, and speak "Ebonics". Please you wouldn't have a culture without us. You "people" do nothing to solve the problems in your own communities.
> 
> Y'all so busy trying to make blacks look bad then whine about no one cares about white problems. Cracker its your own damn faults. Remember I live among crackers most of them are pure trash. Drink 24/7, molest their kids, beat their spouses, kids get high all day, and then they have the nerve to walk around with a smile talking about "n*gger" this n*gger" that. Bitch work on your white trash problems first. Whitey needs to stop blaming blacks for their inbred behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.
> 
> And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.
> 
> Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And although I pick on the black community ultimately I believe we are all in this together. I don't try to antagonize poor whites into voting because most of them would probably vote for trump. The stupid crackers. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are no ally of the black community just another white thinking you're better than us. The only reason you don't try that shit with poor whites is because you think all whites are above blacks. Typical of your kind to foam at the mouth when blacks don't conform to white society's ideal of a black person. Go ask these "poor whites" that surround you to shill for Hillary. Please poor whites aren't the only Trump supporter stop with that boldface lie. There's plenty of Trump supporter out in the white suburbs. How do i know? I live there! Don't try to suck up to me now. Your act is so transparent. Indeed you are a dumb cracker. Again money has nothing to do with character.
Click to expand...



For your information.

When white liberals ALWAYS give you and yours a pass on EVERYTHING, it is because they think that you are INCAPABLE of behaving in a civilized fashion.

Much like no one expects a 1 month old baby to be potty trained.


Seely is showing you the respect of treating you like you are actually an adult who is able and WANTS to actually deal with his and his communities problems with something more than "blame whitey".


Your response is  very informative.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that if either candidates get 51 percent of the white vote they win?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Obama never got higher than 40% of the white vote and he won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope one day we will have more options coming from a third party. Do u think a third party will show any promise n the next election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the next time the Republicans will nominate a half decent person and that person will win me over. ...e
Click to expand...



Will never happen, because you will believe the lies that the media tells you.

And they will NEVER admit anything positive about a REpublican candidate.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> One question for the OP.  Was this OP question not intended to be answered by Blacks?  The reason I ask is because you asked for a percentage.  Blacks never go that far along in school to know anything about percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> The point I want to make to all people who should be and do vote democratic is that you have to vote every 2 years. Republicans don't ever have to act right. They simply have to wait for the next midterm when voter turnout is low.
> 
> Unfortunately a lot of people who agree with liberals aren't as committed to voting as Republicans.
> 
> Example is abortion. Pro lifers show up every 2 years. Pro life every 4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire philosophy is disempowering to the individual. YOu paint them as victims and dependents.
> 
> I strongly suspect that your turn out is lower than reported due to voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was going to send out his militias to watch for voter fraud aka voter intimidation. I wonder why black trump supporters don't do it. Oh yea, there aren't any.
> 
> I liked your point about trump bringing jobs back. If he wins I'll be interested to see this.
Click to expand...



The fact that sweet dreams was so offended when you treated him like he was a grown up, shows that getting black support is not necessarily something to be proud of.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that if either candidates get 51 percent of the white vote they win?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Obama never got higher than 40% of the white vote and he won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope one day we will have more options coming from a third party. Do u think a third party will show any promise n the next election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After this election I sincerely hope so. If some smart unknown person doesn't capitalize on this we can be pretty much assured the two party system is rigged.  Americans are showing what sheep they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or, we could all show up in 2018 and punish the bad actors, but we wont
Click to expand...


No, you won't.


Both parties leaderships tried to rig the primaries.

IN the GOP the voters rose up and thwarted them. IN your party the voters rose up, and were cheated of their choice and then remember their place and meekly got back into it.

ONce the dems give amnesty to the illegals, they will have a plurality of minority voters and the Two Party System will be over.

They will be EVEN MORE arrogant and corrupt and give you even LESS lip service.


----------



## Unkotare

the_human_being said:


> One question for the OP.  Was this OP question not intended to be answered by Blacks?  The reason I ask is because you asked for a percentage.  Blacks never go that far along in school to know anything about percentages.





Were you afraid there wouldn't be enough stupid bullshit posted without your input, douche?


----------



## the_human_being

Unkotare said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> One question for the OP.  Was this OP question not intended to be answered by Blacks?  The reason I ask is because you asked for a percentage.  Blacks never go that far along in school to know anything about percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you afraid there wouldn't be enough stupid bullshit posted without your input, douch?
Click to expand...


I simply enjoy fanning the flames and picking on the disenfranchised and simple minded.


----------



## Unkotare

the_human_being said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> One question for the OP.  Was this OP question not intended to be answered by Blacks?  The reason I ask is because you asked for a percentage.  Blacks never go that far along in school to know anything about percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you afraid there wouldn't be enough stupid bullshit posted without your input, douche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I simply enjoy fanning the flames and picking on the disenfranchised and simple minded.
Click to expand...




You enjoy being a clumsy, racist simpleton?


----------



## the_human_being

Unkotare said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> One question for the OP.  Was this OP question not intended to be answered by Blacks?  The reason I ask is because you asked for a percentage.  Blacks never go that far along in school to know anything about percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you afraid there wouldn't be enough stupid bullshit posted without your input, douche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I simply enjoy fanning the flames and picking on the disenfranchised and simple minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You enjoy being a clumsy, racist simpleton?
Click to expand...


I'm hardly simple.


----------



## Unkotare

the_human_being said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> One question for the OP.  Was this OP question not intended to be answered by Blacks?  The reason I ask is because you asked for a percentage.  Blacks never go that far along in school to know anything about percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you afraid there wouldn't be enough stupid bullshit posted without your input, douche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I simply enjoy fanning the flames and picking on the disenfranchised and simple minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You enjoy being a clumsy, racist simpleton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hardly simple.
Click to expand...



Entirely.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> One question for the OP.  Was this OP question not intended to be answered by Blacks?  The reason I ask is because you asked for a percentage.  Blacks never go that far along in school to know anything about percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> The point I want to make to all people who should be and do vote democratic is that you have to vote every 2 years. Republicans don't ever have to act right. They simply have to wait for the next midterm when voter turnout is low.
> 
> Unfortunately a lot of people who agree with liberals aren't as committed to voting as Republicans.
> 
> Example is abortion. Pro lifers show up every 2 years. Pro life every 4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire philosophy is disempowering to the individual. YOu paint them as victims and dependents.
> 
> I strongly suspect that your turn out is lower than reported due to voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was going to send out his militias to watch for voter fraud aka voter intimidation. I wonder why black trump supporters don't do it. Oh yea, there aren't any.
> 
> I liked your point about trump bringing jobs back. If he wins I'll be interested to see this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that sweet dreams was so offended when you treated him like he was a grown up, shows that getting black support is not necessarily something to be proud of.
Click to expand...

And she said, "you think you can throw crumbs at us". Why are we throwing anything at them? What does sweet dreams want just for being black.

The truth is, individually there's nothing wrong with blacks. It's the black community that's fucked up.

Sweet dreams said she lives in a mostly white community. Doesn't sound like a good area code though.  She looks sound and doesn't like what she sees. My neighborhood is good. Only 20 minutes from Detroit.

I'll give blacks something. Advice. Get out! Get out of the black community because they are incapable of governing themselves.

Out in the white burbs they don't throw anything at us. And we are responsible citizens. 

Voting is the least a responsible citizen can do and blacks won't even do that.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> One question for the OP.  Was this OP question not intended to be answered by Blacks?  The reason I ask is because you asked for a percentage.  Blacks never go that far along in school to know anything about percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> The point I want to make to all people who should be and do vote democratic is that you have to vote every 2 years. Republicans don't ever have to act right. They simply have to wait for the next midterm when voter turnout is low.
> 
> Unfortunately a lot of people who agree with liberals aren't as committed to voting as Republicans.
> 
> Example is abortion. Pro lifers show up every 2 years. Pro life every 4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire philosophy is disempowering to the individual. YOu paint them as victims and dependents.
> 
> I strongly suspect that your turn out is lower than reported due to voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was going to send out his militias to watch for voter fraud aka voter intimidation. I wonder why black trump supporters don't do it. Oh yea, there aren't any.
> 
> I liked your point about trump bringing jobs back. If he wins I'll be interested to see this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that sweet dreams was so offended when you treated him like he was a grown up, shows that getting black support is not necessarily something to be proud of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And she said, "you think you can throw crumbs at us". Why are we throwing anything at them? What does sweet dreams want just for being black.
> 
> The truth is, individually there's nothing wrong with blacks. It's the black community that's fucked up.
> 
> Sweet dreams said she lives in a mostly white community. Doesn't sound like a good area code though.  She looks sound and doesn't like what she sees. My neighborhood is good. Only 20 minutes from Detroit.
> 
> I'll give blacks something. Advice. Get out! Get out of the black community because they are incapable of governing themselves.
> 
> Out in the white burbs they don't throw anything at us. And we are responsible citizens.
> 
> Voting is the least a responsible citizen can do and blacks won't even do that.
Click to expand...



All good stuff, seely, but you missed, or did not respond to my point.

YOUR LEADERSHIP, is NOT doing what you are doing, ie actually acting on your belief system that people like Sweets are adults capable of and responsible for their actions.


THEY  are telling him and blacks, and other minorities what they want to hear, ie all their problems are someone else's fault.


Thus, they get the support of the black community.


WHen you slam Republicans for not having black support, you validate that behavior.


Even as you get slammed for NOT doing that behavior yourself.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> One question for the OP.  Was this OP question not intended to be answered by Blacks?  The reason I ask is because you asked for a percentage.  Blacks never go that far along in school to know anything about percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you afraid there wouldn't be enough stupid bullshit posted without your input, douche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I simply enjoy fanning the flames and picking on the disenfranchised and simple minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You enjoy being a clumsy, racist simpleton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hardly simple.
Click to expand...

i agree. You are easily simple.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> 
> 
> Aww lords massa we cants survives wit out DA whitey approval.
> 
> White youths are dropping like flies from opiates abuse.
> 
> Pink apes copy everything they claim to hate about blacks. White bitches walking around with silicone lips and ass. White faggot boys now cut their hair like black men. Crackers want "n*gnog" hairstyles, listen to "n*gger" music, wear "n*gger" clothes, do "spook" dances, and speak "Ebonics". Please you wouldn't have a culture without us. You "people" do nothing to solve the problems in your own communities.
> 
> Y'all so busy trying to make blacks look bad then whine about no one cares about white problems. Cracker its your own damn faults. Remember I live among crackers most of them are pure trash. Drink 24/7, molest their kids, beat their spouses, kids get high all day, and then they have the nerve to walk around with a smile talking about "n*gger" this n*gger" that. Bitch work on your white trash problems first. Whitey needs to stop blaming blacks for their inbred behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.
> 
> And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.
> 
> Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And although I pick on the black community ultimately I believe we are all in this together. I don't try to antagonize poor whites into voting because most of them would probably vote for trump. The stupid crackers. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are no ally of the black community just another white thinking you're better than us. The only reason you don't try that shit with poor whites is because you think all whites are above blacks. Typical of your kind to foam at the mouth when blacks don't conform to white society's ideal of a black person. Go ask these "poor whites" that surround you to shill for Hillary. Please poor whites aren't the only Trump supporter stop with that boldface lie. There's plenty of Trump supporter out in the white suburbs. How do i know? I live there! Don't try to suck up to me now. Your act is so transparent. Indeed you are a dumb cracker. Again money has nothing to do with character.
Click to expand...


Yes I am!  Now get your black ass out of bed and go vote!


The first argument appeals to the idea that you're aiming for the best outcome for all involved. Your vote may have a very, very small chance of being a deciding vote — but the outcome of the election could have non-trivial consequences for a very, very large number of people (think healthcare, social policy, climate change, foreign policy ... ). To calculate the expected value of your vote, you need to take into account the small probability of making a difference, but also the very large consequences that deciding the election could entail. When you multiply those numbers to calculate the expected value of voting, you may well end up with something more valuable than your morning coffee.


The second argument involves a shift in the way we assign value to voting. Maybe the value of voting doesn't come from the miniscule probability of casting a deciding vote. Instead, voting could be about the _experience_ of voting — the sticker, the comradery, the civic engagement, the personal involvement as the vote counts come in. On this view, the "costs" to you that come from the walk to your polling place and the chats with neighbors as you stand in line aren't costs at all — they're part of the point. Going out to vote is no less rational than drinking your morning coffee.
Research suggests that when it comes to assigning moral responsibility for particular outcomes, we do something more sophisticated than simply compute whether your single vote "made a difference." Instead of imagining a world in which everything is exactly the same _except for your single vote_ to see whether your vote made a difference, we evaluate _how different_ the world would have to have been for your vote to have made a difference. If all other voters in your demographic also stayed home, for example, would that have made a difference?

We hold voters and non-voters responsible for the outcome of the election, even though no single vote (or failure to vote) is likely to make a difference. And that means all eligible voters are on the hook. If you count yourself among them, _you_ are partially responsible for the outcome of the election.

3. You will regret not voting. Psychological research suggests that in the short term, people often regret actions (things they did) more than inactions (things they did not do). But longer term this pattern reverses: The things we regret, in the long run, are the things we failed to do. People also tend to regret missed experiences more than missed opportunities to acquire material goods. So failing to vote — an inaction and missed experience — is especially likely to generate regret. In fact, some economists and political scientists have argued that voting can be rational under the assumption that voters aim to minimize their maximum regret, and that voter turnout is affected by the level of regret that potential voters anticipate, either from failing to vote or from failing to vote for the right person. Either way, you should do your homework and vote. You might regret it if you don't.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww lords massa we cants survives wit out DA whitey approval.
> 
> White youths are dropping like flies from opiates abuse.
> 
> Pink apes copy everything they claim to hate about blacks. White bitches walking around with silicone lips and ass. White faggot boys now cut their hair like black men. Crackers want "n*gnog" hairstyles, listen to "n*gger" music, wear "n*gger" clothes, do "spook" dances, and speak "Ebonics". Please you wouldn't have a culture without us. You "people" do nothing to solve the problems in your own communities.
> 
> Y'all so busy trying to make blacks look bad then whine about no one cares about white problems. Cracker its your own damn faults. Remember I live among crackers most of them are pure trash. Drink 24/7, molest their kids, beat their spouses, kids get high all day, and then they have the nerve to walk around with a smile talking about "n*gger" this n*gger" that. Bitch work on your white trash problems first. Whitey needs to stop blaming blacks for their inbred behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.
> 
> And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.
> 
> Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
Click to expand...


Eric Liu: Does My Vote Really Matter?

I was listening to black am radio this morning.  They're all voting.  Seems our black cities (southfield flint saginaw & Detroit) people are showing up to vote.  

Please don't let the corporate media play you for a fool.  I look back now and see why they've had all those cop shootings on the news the last year.  It's an election year.  "They" use race to divide us.  So consider you are angry because the corporate media has got you worked up.

We are all being played by the media.  Look at how they came out with that FBI bullshit a few days ago and that's all we all talked about.  So just keep focused.  Who does Obama tell you to vote for?  Then do what he says.  Unless you think he's a white devil too?  You do realize he is half devil, right?  

And I think its funny you say the mainsteam white community is white trash.  Really?  In some ways I agree with you but compared to black communities give me a fucking break.  You do know our black communities in America are our embarrassment, right?  When we go to other countries and tell them how great America is they always ask us, "what about your ghettos?"

We are the only ones who brag about stealing and doing drugs?  Are you kidding me?  Did you not live through the 1980's-CURRENT where black rappers sing about stealing and doing drugs?  OMG!


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww lords massa we cants survives wit out DA whitey approval.
> 
> White youths are dropping like flies from opiates abuse.
> 
> Pink apes copy everything they claim to hate about blacks. White bitches walking around with silicone lips and ass. White faggot boys now cut their hair like black men. Crackers want "n*gnog" hairstyles, listen to "n*gger" music, wear "n*gger" clothes, do "spook" dances, and speak "Ebonics". Please you wouldn't have a culture without us. You "people" do nothing to solve the problems in your own communities.
> 
> Y'all so busy trying to make blacks look bad then whine about no one cares about white problems. Cracker its your own damn faults. Remember I live among crackers most of them are pure trash. Drink 24/7, molest their kids, beat their spouses, kids get high all day, and then they have the nerve to walk around with a smile talking about "n*gger" this n*gger" that. Bitch work on your white trash problems first. Whitey needs to stop blaming blacks for their inbred behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.
> 
> And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.
> 
> Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but I can't help but feel you blacks are ungrateful for all the work us liberals have done for you.  No we/Hillary can't win without you but you wouldn't be where you are today if it weren't for us.  And half your problem is you.  Your bad fucking attitudes.  Don't blame Hillary or liberals for not doing enough.  Maybe you aren't doing enough.  

I found this on NPR and made me think about you.  How dare you not show up to vote and then complain that black lives don't matter.  If you don't vote you don't matter.  Do you think politicians give a fuck about bad citizens?  We could throw all the money we wanted at your community and it would just be throwing it away. 

In The Black Lives Matter Era, An Effort To Elect More Diverse Prosecutors

While the race at the top of the ballot between Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton consumes the nation's attention, a series of consequential district attorney races around the country could reshape the criminal justice system from the ground up.  Aramis Ayala is highly likely to become Florida's first black state's attorney in an area with 1.3 million residents. She'll have say over which police arrests turn into cases, which cases go to trial, and who goes to prison — and for how long.  Ayala's bid has received support from a nationwide campaign bankrolled by a group dedicated to electing a more diverse slate of prosecutors.  (LIBERALS)  Given the power of prosecutors to plea bargain with suspects, file lesser charges and ask for more lenient sentencing, Ayala hopes to address racial disparities in criminal justice.  When you talk about an office that's probably the most powerful office in a local municipality, hopefully with an African American leading the charge, we can have a better representation of what this justice system is about," he said.

In Illinois, Kim Foxx defeated incumbent state's attorney Anita Alvarez to become the Cook County prosecutor. She will prosecute cases involving the highly scrutinized Chicago Police Department. In New Mexico, Democrat Raul Torrez defeated his opponent in the district attorney primary. 

Young people of color, they're saying, 'If we cannot get fairness on the outside, then we're going to go inside these institutions and we're going to become these institutions.  They aren’t saying why bother and not showing up to vote. 

Liberals pushing for criminal justice reform across the country are backing candidates like Ayala. Billionaire George Soros's political action committee reportedly spent more than $620,000 in attack ads against Ayala's opponent, Ashton. Nationwide, he has spent reported more than $9 million to help other candidates of color in similar races.


----------



## MarcATL

Liberty777 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that if either candidates get 51 percent of the white vote they win?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Obama never got higher than 40% of the white vote and he won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope one day we will have more options coming from a third party. Do u think a third party will show any promise n the next election.
Click to expand...

I believe so, yes.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

Correll said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that if either candidates get 51 percent of the white vote they win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is claiming that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a question, i overheard two people arguing about percentages at work yesterday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, that is not true.
> 
> Whites are the majority of this nation.
> 
> BUT, they do not vote in a block like minorities tend to.
> 
> SO, with the white vote split, Trump could could win 60% percent of the white vote, while Hillary wins 80% of the minority votes and she would win.
> 
> IF Whites voted in a block like blacks, ir 95% fro Trump,  Hillary would have ZERO chance at this point.
Click to expand...

Whites have the luxury of being split. It applies to many other aspect of American life as well. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww lords massa we cants survives wit out DA whitey approval.
> 
> White youths are dropping like flies from opiates abuse.
> 
> Pink apes copy everything they claim to hate about blacks. White bitches walking around with silicone lips and ass. White faggot boys now cut their hair like black men. Crackers want "n*gnog" hairstyles, listen to "n*gger" music, wear "n*gger" clothes, do "spook" dances, and speak "Ebonics". Please you wouldn't have a culture without us. You "people" do nothing to solve the problems in your own communities.
> 
> Y'all so busy trying to make blacks look bad then whine about no one cares about white problems. Cracker its your own damn faults. Remember I live among crackers most of them are pure trash. Drink 24/7, molest their kids, beat their spouses, kids get high all day, and then they have the nerve to walk around with a smile talking about "n*gger" this n*gger" that. Bitch work on your white trash problems first. Whitey needs to stop blaming blacks for their inbred behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.
> 
> And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.
> 
> Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I can't help but feel you blacks are ungrateful for all the work us liberals have done for you.  No we/Hillary can't win without you but you wouldn't be where you are today if it weren't for us.  And half your problem is you.  Your bad fucking attitudes.  Don't blame Hillary or liberals for not doing enough.  Maybe you aren't doing enough.
> 
> I found this on NPR and made me think about you.  How dare you not show up to vote and then complain that black lives don't matter.  If you don't vote you don't matter.  Do you think politicians give a fuck about bad citizens?  We could throw all the money we wanted at your community and it would just be throwing it away.
> 
> In The Black Lives Matter Era, An Effort To Elect More Diverse Prosecutors
> 
> While the race at the top of the ballot between Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton consumes the nation's attention, a series of consequential district attorney races around the country could reshape the criminal justice system from the ground up.  Aramis Ayala is highly likely to become Florida's first black state's attorney in an area with 1.3 million residents. She'll have say over which police arrests turn into cases, which cases go to trial, and who goes to prison — and for how long.  Ayala's bid has received support from a nationwide campaign bankrolled by a group dedicated to electing a more diverse slate of prosecutors.  (LIBERALS)  Given the power of prosecutors to plea bargain with suspects, file lesser charges and ask for more lenient sentencing, Ayala hopes to address racial disparities in criminal justice.  When you talk about an office that's probably the most powerful office in a local municipality, hopefully with an African American leading the charge, we can have a better representation of what this justice system is about," he said.
> 
> In Illinois, Kim Foxx defeated incumbent state's attorney Anita Alvarez to become the Cook County prosecutor. She will prosecute cases involving the highly scrutinized Chicago Police Department. In New Mexico, Democrat Raul Torrez defeated his opponent in the district attorney primary.
> 
> Young people of color, they're saying, 'If we cannot get fairness on the outside, then we're going to go inside these institutions and we're going to become these institutions.  They aren’t saying why bother and not showing up to vote.
> 
> Liberals pushing for criminal justice reform across the country are backing candidates like Ayala. Billionaire George Soros's political action committee reportedly spent more than $620,000 in attack ads against Ayala's opponent, Ashton. Nationwide, he has spent reported more than $9 million to help other candidates of color in similar races.
Click to expand...



You are wasting your time.


Since you are NOT wallowing in guilt over the "fact" that all black problem are "whitey's" fault, and especially since you put some of the responsibility for their problems on them,


all he is hearing is that you are a "racist".


Welcome to the rest of your life.


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that if either candidates get 51 percent of the white vote they win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is claiming that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a question, i overheard two people arguing about percentages at work yesterday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, that is not true.
> 
> Whites are the majority of this nation.
> 
> BUT, they do not vote in a block like minorities tend to.
> 
> SO, with the white vote split, Trump could could win 60% percent of the white vote, while Hillary wins 80% of the minority votes and she would win.
> 
> IF Whites voted in a block like blacks, ir 95% fro Trump,  Hillary would have ZERO chance at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have the luxury of being split. It applies to many other aspect of American life as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




A luxury? And what exactly do you think would happen, to blacks if they were not an unified flock. I mean bloc.


----------



## MarcATL

Correll said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that if either candidates get 51 percent of the white vote they win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is claiming that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a question, i overheard two people arguing about percentages at work yesterday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, that is not true.
> 
> Whites are the majority of this nation.
> 
> BUT, they do not vote in a block like minorities tend to.
> 
> SO, with the white vote split, Trump could could win 60% percent of the white vote, while Hillary wins 80% of the minority votes and she would win.
> 
> IF Whites voted in a block like blacks, ir 95% fro Trump,  Hillary would have ZERO chance at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have the luxury of being split. It applies to many other aspect of American life as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A luxury? And what exactly do you think would happen, to blacks if they were not an unified flock. I mean bloc.
Click to expand...

It's unreasonable to believe that a party who actively is against us would or should be able to get our votes.

The Republican party currently and is actively engaged in suppressing the black vote.

The Republican party, as a bloc, disagrees with and is openly against #BlackLivesMatter.

Do you agree with these facts that I just presented to you? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is claiming that.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a question, i overheard two people arguing about percentages at work yesterday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, that is not true.
> 
> Whites are the majority of this nation.
> 
> BUT, they do not vote in a block like minorities tend to.
> 
> SO, with the white vote split, Trump could could win 60% percent of the white vote, while Hillary wins 80% of the minority votes and she would win.
> 
> IF Whites voted in a block like blacks, ir 95% fro Trump,  Hillary would have ZERO chance at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have the luxury of being split. It applies to many other aspect of American life as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A luxury? And what exactly do you think would happen, to blacks if they were not an unified flock. I mean bloc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's unreasonable to believe that a party who actively is against us would or should be able to get our votes.
> 
> The Republican party currently and is actively engaged in suppressing the black vote.
> 
> The Republican party, as a bloc, disagrees with and is openly against #BlackLivesMatter.
> 
> Do you agree with these facts that I just presented to you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




I asked you what you think would happen if blacks split their vote.


You seem to be claiming that 

a. a tiny insignificant number of blacks would be too lame to get id.

and 

b. that... what? that the democratic mayors of the democratic machine cities where the majority of blacks shot by cops occurs, would, what? 



If blacks didnt' vote in a terrified bloc, because of race baiting lies, some blacks might get to see some of their interests actually get some play.

Pro-life blacks might actually get some movement on more abortion restrictions.

Socially conservative blacks might not have to have their daughters using the same restrooms as transgender "girls".

Working class blacks might get some of those manufacturing jobs, that Hillary has given up on.


----------



## Asclepias

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is claiming that.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a question, i overheard two people arguing about percentages at work yesterday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, that is not true.
> 
> Whites are the majority of this nation.
> 
> BUT, they do not vote in a block like minorities tend to.
> 
> SO, with the white vote split, Trump could could win 60% percent of the white vote, while Hillary wins 80% of the minority votes and she would win.
> 
> IF Whites voted in a block like blacks, ir 95% fro Trump,  Hillary would have ZERO chance at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have the luxury of being split. It applies to many other aspect of American life as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A luxury? And what exactly do you think would happen, to blacks if they were not an unified flock. I mean bloc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's unreasonable to believe that a party who actively is against us would or should be able to get our votes.
> 
> The Republican party currently and is actively engaged in suppressing the black vote.
> 
> The Republican party, as a bloc, disagrees with and is openly against #BlackLivesMatter.
> 
> Do you agree with these facts that I just presented to you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Carrol hates it when Blacks vote as a bloc. Thats why he is desperately trying to talk you into believing that the GOP will stop being racist if you vote for them.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a question, i overheard two people arguing about percentages at work yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, that is not true.
> 
> Whites are the majority of this nation.
> 
> BUT, they do not vote in a block like minorities tend to.
> 
> SO, with the white vote split, Trump could could win 60% percent of the white vote, while Hillary wins 80% of the minority votes and she would win.
> 
> IF Whites voted in a block like blacks, ir 95% fro Trump,  Hillary would have ZERO chance at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have the luxury of being split. It applies to many other aspect of American life as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A luxury? And what exactly do you think would happen, to blacks if they were not an unified flock. I mean bloc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's unreasonable to believe that a party who actively is against us would or should be able to get our votes.
> 
> The Republican party currently and is actively engaged in suppressing the black vote.
> 
> The Republican party, as a bloc, disagrees with and is openly against #BlackLivesMatter.
> 
> Do you agree with these facts that I just presented to you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carrol hates it when Blacks vote as a bloc. Thats why he is desperately trying to talk you into believing that the GOP will stop being racist if you vote for them.
Click to expand...



1. Fuck you for playing an asshole game with my name.

2. Fuck you for calling me and my party "racist", you race baiting asshole.

3. I asked him a serious question as to what he thought. I have no delusion that I am going to change his voting.

4. I actually am interested in his response. Please do not bury this thread in your normal moronic assholeness.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww lords massa we cants survives wit out DA whitey approval.
> 
> White youths are dropping like flies from opiates abuse.
> 
> Pink apes copy everything they claim to hate about blacks. White bitches walking around with silicone lips and ass. White faggot boys now cut their hair like black men. Crackers want "n*gnog" hairstyles, listen to "n*gger" music, wear "n*gger" clothes, do "spook" dances, and speak "Ebonics". Please you wouldn't have a culture without us. You "people" do nothing to solve the problems in your own communities.
> 
> Y'all so busy trying to make blacks look bad then whine about no one cares about white problems. Cracker its your own damn faults. Remember I live among crackers most of them are pure trash. Drink 24/7, molest their kids, beat their spouses, kids get high all day, and then they have the nerve to walk around with a smile talking about "n*gger" this n*gger" that. Bitch work on your white trash problems first. Whitey needs to stop blaming blacks for their inbred behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.
> 
> And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.
> 
> Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And although I pick on the black community ultimately I believe we are all in this together. I don't try to antagonize poor whites into voting because most of them would probably vote for trump. The stupid crackers. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are no ally of the black community just another white thinking you're better than us. The only reason you don't try that shit with poor whites is because you think all whites are above blacks. Typical of your kind to foam at the mouth when blacks don't conform to white society's ideal of a black person. Go ask these "poor whites" that surround you to shill for Hillary. Please poor whites aren't the only Trump supporter stop with that boldface lie. There's plenty of Trump supporter out in the white suburbs. How do i know? I live there! Don't try to suck up to me now. Your act is so transparent. Indeed you are a dumb cracker. Again money has nothing to do with character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For your information.
> 
> When white liberals ALWAYS give you and yours a pass on EVERYTHING, it is because they think that you are INCAPABLE of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Much like no one expects a 1 month old baby to be potty trained.
> 
> 
> Seely is showing you the respect of treating you like you are actually an adult who is able and WANTS to actually deal with his and his communities problems with something more than "blame whitey".
> 
> 
> Your response is  very informative.
Click to expand...


I am very curious how this is going to work itself out.  Now that conservatives are in charge black people will no longer get a pass on everything because conservatives believe blacks are capable of behaving in a civilized fashion.  

Hey sweet dreams.  I'm curious what the black community is going to do in response to the tough love that is about to come your way via Paul Ryan and Trump.  We already know what you did.  You got the fuck out.  As bad as you claim the white community is I notice you live with whitey and not in the black community.  It's good you got out because the new law and order president is in charge and Republicans control both houses.  There is nothing we can do for you now.

And everybody that knows me knows a part of me thinks the black community needs this.  Hopefully Trump also provides jobs so the black people who want to work can find work.  And when I say work I mean work that can provide for a family.  I have my doubts but since blacks are willing to give Trump a shot, why shouldn't I?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a question, i overheard two people arguing about percentages at work yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, that is not true.
> 
> Whites are the majority of this nation.
> 
> BUT, they do not vote in a block like minorities tend to.
> 
> SO, with the white vote split, Trump could could win 60% percent of the white vote, while Hillary wins 80% of the minority votes and she would win.
> 
> IF Whites voted in a block like blacks, ir 95% fro Trump,  Hillary would have ZERO chance at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have the luxury of being split. It applies to many other aspect of American life as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A luxury? And what exactly do you think would happen, to blacks if they were not an unified flock. I mean bloc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's unreasonable to believe that a party who actively is against us would or should be able to get our votes.
> 
> The Republican party currently and is actively engaged in suppressing the black vote.
> 
> The Republican party, as a bloc, disagrees with and is openly against #BlackLivesMatter.
> 
> Do you agree with these facts that I just presented to you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carrol hates it when Blacks vote as a bloc. Thats why he is desperately trying to talk you into believing that the GOP will stop being racist if you vote for them.
Click to expand...


Voting for them would be better than not voting at all.  If I were the GOP I'd piss on the black community too.  Don't need them.  Turns out they stay home.  They are not good citizens.  They do not matter.  BLM?  No, black lives don't matter.  You can shoot them and poison them with lead and they'll just stay home.

Yesterday when I heard voter turnout in Flint was "flat" it made me sick.  Even lead poisoning won't get them to the polls.  Do you know who was smart enough to show up?  White people!


----------



## Sweet_dreams

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.
> 
> And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.
> 
> Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?
> 
> 
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And although I pick on the black community ultimately I believe we are all in this together. I don't try to antagonize poor whites into voting because most of them would probably vote for trump. The stupid crackers. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are no ally of the black community just another white thinking you're better than us. The only reason you don't try that shit with poor whites is because you think all whites are above blacks. Typical of your kind to foam at the mouth when blacks don't conform to white society's ideal of a black person. Go ask these "poor whites" that surround you to shill for Hillary. Please poor whites aren't the only Trump supporter stop with that boldface lie. There's plenty of Trump supporter out in the white suburbs. How do i know? I live there! Don't try to suck up to me now. Your act is so transparent. Indeed you are a dumb cracker. Again money has nothing to do with character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For your information.
> 
> When white liberals ALWAYS give you and yours a pass on EVERYTHING, it is because they think that you are INCAPABLE of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Much like no one expects a 1 month old baby to be potty trained.
> 
> 
> Seely is showing you the respect of treating you like you are actually an adult who is able and WANTS to actually deal with his and his communities problems with something more than "blame whitey".
> 
> 
> Your response is  very informative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very curious how this is going to work itself out.  Now that conservatives are in charge black people will no longer get a pass on everything because conservatives believe blacks are capable of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Hey sweet dreams.  I'm curious what the black community is going to do in response to the tough love that is about to come your way via Paul Ryan and Trump.  We already know what you did.  You got the fuck out.  As bad as you claim the white community is I notice you live with whitey and not in the black community.  It's good you got out because the new law and order president is in charge and Republicans control both houses.  There is nothing we can do for you now.
> 
> And everybody that knows me knows a part of me thinks the black community needs this.  Hopefully Trump also provides jobs so the black people who want to work can find work.  And when I say work I mean work that can provide for a family.  I have my doubts but since blacks are willing to give Trump a shot, why shouldn't I?
Click to expand...

Dumb cracker I'm not asking you whiteys for shit lol. I never said anything about wanting to get a pass on everything for being black. Oh and by the way most people in prison are black proof that we do not get away with "everything". Meanwhile most involved in police shootings are white! Luckily you pigs can use your " influenza" excuses to get away with murder. 

I only live around whitey because its close to work. No more no less. You don't have to like someone to live around them. There's plenty of "gentrified" whites around my old way that have no problem pushing out blacks from their homes. Ever notice how these "gentrified" areas start out black but end up being 100% white?


----------



## Unkotare

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
> 
> 
> 
> And although I pick on the black community ultimately I believe we are all in this together. I don't try to antagonize poor whites into voting because most of them would probably vote for trump. The stupid crackers. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are no ally of the black community just another white thinking you're better than us. The only reason you don't try that shit with poor whites is because you think all whites are above blacks. Typical of your kind to foam at the mouth when blacks don't conform to white society's ideal of a black person. Go ask these "poor whites" that surround you to shill for Hillary. Please poor whites aren't the only Trump supporter stop with that boldface lie. There's plenty of Trump supporter out in the white suburbs. How do i know? I live there! Don't try to suck up to me now. Your act is so transparent. Indeed you are a dumb cracker. Again money has nothing to do with character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For your information.
> 
> When white liberals ALWAYS give you and yours a pass on EVERYTHING, it is because they think that you are INCAPABLE of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Much like no one expects a 1 month old baby to be potty trained.
> 
> 
> Seely is showing you the respect of treating you like you are actually an adult who is able and WANTS to actually deal with his and his communities problems with something more than "blame whitey".
> 
> 
> Your response is  very informative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very curious how this is going to work itself out.  Now that conservatives are in charge black people will no longer get a pass on everything because conservatives believe blacks are capable of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Hey sweet dreams.  I'm curious what the black community is going to do in response to the tough love that is about to come your way via Paul Ryan and Trump.  We already know what you did.  You got the fuck out.  As bad as you claim the white community is I notice you live with whitey and not in the black community.  It's good you got out because the new law and order president is in charge and Republicans control both houses.  There is nothing we can do for you now.
> 
> And everybody that knows me knows a part of me thinks the black community needs this.  Hopefully Trump also provides jobs so the black people who want to work can find work.  And when I say work I mean work that can provide for a family.  I have my doubts but since blacks are willing to give Trump a shot, why shouldn't I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb cracker I'm not asking you whiteys for shit lol. I never said anything about wanting to get a pass on everything for being black. Oh and by the way most people in prison are black proof that we do not get away with "everything". Meanwhile most involved in police shootings are white! Luckily you pigs can use your " influenza" excuses to get away with murder.
> 
> I only live around whitey because its close to work. No more no less. You don't have to like someone to live around them. There's plenty of "gentrified" whites around my old way that have no problem pushing out blacks from their homes. Ever notice how these "gentrified" areas start out black but end up being 100% white?
Click to expand...



Ever notice what a rabid, shameless racist you are, sock?


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
> 
> 
> 
> And although I pick on the black community ultimately I believe we are all in this together. I don't try to antagonize poor whites into voting because most of them would probably vote for trump. The stupid crackers. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are no ally of the black community just another white thinking you're better than us. The only reason you don't try that shit with poor whites is because you think all whites are above blacks. Typical of your kind to foam at the mouth when blacks don't conform to white society's ideal of a black person. Go ask these "poor whites" that surround you to shill for Hillary. Please poor whites aren't the only Trump supporter stop with that boldface lie. There's plenty of Trump supporter out in the white suburbs. How do i know? I live there! Don't try to suck up to me now. Your act is so transparent. Indeed you are a dumb cracker. Again money has nothing to do with character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For your information.
> 
> When white liberals ALWAYS give you and yours a pass on EVERYTHING, it is because they think that you are INCAPABLE of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Much like no one expects a 1 month old baby to be potty trained.
> 
> 
> Seely is showing you the respect of treating you like you are actually an adult who is able and WANTS to actually deal with his and his communities problems with something more than "blame whitey".
> 
> 
> Your response is  very informative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very curious how this is going to work itself out.  Now that conservatives are in charge black people will no longer get a pass on everything because conservatives believe blacks are capable of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Hey sweet dreams.  I'm curious what the black community is going to do in response to the tough love that is about to come your way via Paul Ryan and Trump.  We already know what you did.  You got the fuck out.  As bad as you claim the white community is I notice you live with whitey and not in the black community.  It's good you got out because the new law and order president is in charge and Republicans control both houses.  There is nothing we can do for you now.
> 
> And everybody that knows me knows a part of me thinks the black community needs this.  Hopefully Trump also provides jobs so the black people who want to work can find work.  And when I say work I mean work that can provide for a family.  I have my doubts but since blacks are willing to give Trump a shot, why shouldn't I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb cracker I'm not asking you whiteys for shit lol. I never said anything about wanting to get a pass on everything for being black. Oh and by the way most people in prison are black proof that we do not get away with "everything". Meanwhile most involved in police shootings are white! Luckily you pigs can use your " influenza" excuses to get away with murder.
> 
> I only live around whitey because its close to work. No more no less. You don't have to like someone to live around them. There's plenty of "gentrified" whites around my old way that have no problem pushing out blacks from their homes. Ever notice how these "gentrified" areas start out black but end up being 100% white?
Click to expand...

And if you think whitey didn't give you nothing before, just wait and see how the next 4 years pans out.  Maybe the cons way will work.  Instead of the crumbs we give you they will take away the crumbs and teach you not to be dependent on crumbs.

And remember, I'm not talking about YOU personally.  Individually a lot of black people are alright.  No different than the rest of us.  It's as a group you guys suck.  High crime, fatherlessness, foodstamps, welfare poverty and lower property values.  If I'm wrong then why complain?  Unless you are just like the middle class whites who also felt that the Democrats let them down?  But at least they showed up and voted for Trump.  Now he has to deliver.  But he made you no promises and owes "you people" nothing.  But he and the GOP are going to fix the problems in the black community.  Fatherlessness?  Fuck that!  Republicans will go after dead beat dads and make em pay.  If they don't they'll go to jail.  Foodstamps?  They will regulate you so bad you won't want the welfare.  You'll go get a job before you have to jump through all the hoops and answer to whitey once a week.  Or have to work 10 hours a week for it.  High crime?  Again, black men will go to jail for 20 instead of 10 now.  You don't need nothing from me?  Ok, then don't ask me to argue for why the black dude should get 10 years instead of 20.  Not my problem.  Poverty?  Don't have kids you can't afford.  

As a racist white liberal, I'm curious to see the social experiment that is about to begin.  For reals yo.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again how the cop shootings and the lead is Trump's fault, or even the GOP's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because almost 80% of the cop shootings are done by white males.  Conservatives dont like addressing that fact.
Click to expand...

That wouldn't be in large part because almost 80% of cops are white, would it?  I mean, if most cops are white, it stands to reason that most cop shootings would be done by whites, correct?  I would correct another thing you said.  Conservatives love logic, so they would have no problem talking about this.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

Unkotare said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And although I pick on the black community ultimately I believe we are all in this together. I don't try to antagonize poor whites into voting because most of them would probably vote for trump. The stupid crackers. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are no ally of the black community just another white thinking you're better than us. The only reason you don't try that shit with poor whites is because you think all whites are above blacks. Typical of your kind to foam at the mouth when blacks don't conform to white society's ideal of a black person. Go ask these "poor whites" that surround you to shill for Hillary. Please poor whites aren't the only Trump supporter stop with that boldface lie. There's plenty of Trump supporter out in the white suburbs. How do i know? I live there! Don't try to suck up to me now. Your act is so transparent. Indeed you are a dumb cracker. Again money has nothing to do with character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For your information.
> 
> When white liberals ALWAYS give you and yours a pass on EVERYTHING, it is because they think that you are INCAPABLE of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Much like no one expects a 1 month old baby to be potty trained.
> 
> 
> Seely is showing you the respect of treating you like you are actually an adult who is able and WANTS to actually deal with his and his communities problems with something more than "blame whitey".
> 
> 
> Your response is  very informative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very curious how this is going to work itself out.  Now that conservatives are in charge black people will no longer get a pass on everything because conservatives believe blacks are capable of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Hey sweet dreams.  I'm curious what the black community is going to do in response to the tough love that is about to come your way via Paul Ryan and Trump.  We already know what you did.  You got the fuck out.  As bad as you claim the white community is I notice you live with whitey and not in the black community.  It's good you got out because the new law and order president is in charge and Republicans control both houses.  There is nothing we can do for you now.
> 
> And everybody that knows me knows a part of me thinks the black community needs this.  Hopefully Trump also provides jobs so the black people who want to work can find work.  And when I say work I mean work that can provide for a family.  I have my doubts but since blacks are willing to give Trump a shot, why shouldn't I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb cracker I'm not asking you whiteys for shit lol. I never said anything about wanting to get a pass on everything for being black. Oh and by the way most people in prison are black proof that we do not get away with "everything". Meanwhile most involved in police shootings are white! Luckily you pigs can use your " influenza" excuses to get away with murder.
> 
> I only live around whitey because its close to work. No more no less. You don't have to like someone to live around them. There's plenty of "gentrified" whites around my old way that have no problem pushing out blacks from their homes. Ever notice how these "gentrified" areas start out black but end up being 100% white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice what a rabid, shameless racist you are, sock?
Click to expand...

You're my #1 rabid fangurl.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again how the cop shootings and the lead is Trump's fault, or even the GOP's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because almost 80% of the cop shootings are done by white males.  Conservatives dont like addressing that fact.
Click to expand...

Well America clearly agrees with conservatives so please don't tell conservatives what to think or do.  You people had your chance yesterday and now you have to live with not participating in our democracy.  

As far as I'm concerned blacks have nothing to say about blacks being shot or poisoned with lead.  They had their chance yesterday to speak up and fucking CRICKETS.  

Now I know why they are treated like second class citizens.  Can you fucking believe black people?  They fought so hard for the right to vote just because they weren't allowed and now that they are allowed, they don't want to vote.  They don't think it matters.  Now they will see it does.

Maybe in 2020 us liberals will run another black man so 40% of blacks will show up to vote.  And that candidate will have to offer them 40 acres and a fucking mule.  Otherwise, 





*White Company Starts “Real Ghetto Bus Tours” Encouraging Foreign Tourists To Look At Poor Blacks In NYC From A “Safe Distance”*


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are no ally of the black community just another white thinking you're better than us. The only reason you don't try that shit with poor whites is because you think all whites are above blacks. Typical of your kind to foam at the mouth when blacks don't conform to white society's ideal of a black person. Go ask these "poor whites" that surround you to shill for Hillary. Please poor whites aren't the only Trump supporter stop with that boldface lie. There's plenty of Trump supporter out in the white suburbs. How do i know? I live there! Don't try to suck up to me now. Your act is so transparent. Indeed you are a dumb cracker. Again money has nothing to do with character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your information.
> 
> When white liberals ALWAYS give you and yours a pass on EVERYTHING, it is because they think that you are INCAPABLE of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Much like no one expects a 1 month old baby to be potty trained.
> 
> 
> Seely is showing you the respect of treating you like you are actually an adult who is able and WANTS to actually deal with his and his communities problems with something more than "blame whitey".
> 
> 
> Your response is  very informative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very curious how this is going to work itself out.  Now that conservatives are in charge black people will no longer get a pass on everything because conservatives believe blacks are capable of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Hey sweet dreams.  I'm curious what the black community is going to do in response to the tough love that is about to come your way via Paul Ryan and Trump.  We already know what you did.  You got the fuck out.  As bad as you claim the white community is I notice you live with whitey and not in the black community.  It's good you got out because the new law and order president is in charge and Republicans control both houses.  There is nothing we can do for you now.
> 
> And everybody that knows me knows a part of me thinks the black community needs this.  Hopefully Trump also provides jobs so the black people who want to work can find work.  And when I say work I mean work that can provide for a family.  I have my doubts but since blacks are willing to give Trump a shot, why shouldn't I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb cracker I'm not asking you whiteys for shit lol. I never said anything about wanting to get a pass on everything for being black. Oh and by the way most people in prison are black proof that we do not get away with "everything". Meanwhile most involved in police shootings are white! Luckily you pigs can use your " influenza" excuses to get away with murder.
> 
> I only live around whitey because its close to work. No more no less. You don't have to like someone to live around them. There's plenty of "gentrified" whites around my old way that have no problem pushing out blacks from their homes. Ever notice how these "gentrified" areas start out black but end up being 100% white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice what a rabid, shameless racist you are, sock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're my #1 rabid fangurl.
Click to expand...

The freedom to vote is America’s most important political right outside of the original Bill of Rights, and it is also the most hard-won right. In the early years of our republic, only white landowners could vote. Slowly, the franchise was expanded in the states to incorporate white male laborers, and women gained full or partial suffrage in most states before winning the 19th Amendment to the US Constitution in 1920, which federalized full and equal voting rights for women. In the hardest voting rights struggle, Black Americans, whose right to vote was recognized in the 15th Amendment to the US Constitution, continued to face official and unofficial restrictions and suppression in Southern states and cities until the Voting Rights Act of 1965 established strong federal protections for the freedom to vote by banning or limiting many of the discriminatory election policies and practices of the Jim Crow South.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

sealybobo said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And although I pick on the black community ultimately I believe we are all in this together. I don't try to antagonize poor whites into voting because most of them would probably vote for trump. The stupid crackers. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are no ally of the black community just another white thinking you're better than us. The only reason you don't try that shit with poor whites is because you think all whites are above blacks. Typical of your kind to foam at the mouth when blacks don't conform to white society's ideal of a black person. Go ask these "poor whites" that surround you to shill for Hillary. Please poor whites aren't the only Trump supporter stop with that boldface lie. There's plenty of Trump supporter out in the white suburbs. How do i know? I live there! Don't try to suck up to me now. Your act is so transparent. Indeed you are a dumb cracker. Again money has nothing to do with character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For your information.
> 
> When white liberals ALWAYS give you and yours a pass on EVERYTHING, it is because they think that you are INCAPABLE of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Much like no one expects a 1 month old baby to be potty trained.
> 
> 
> Seely is showing you the respect of treating you like you are actually an adult who is able and WANTS to actually deal with his and his communities problems with something more than "blame whitey".
> 
> 
> Your response is  very informative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very curious how this is going to work itself out.  Now that conservatives are in charge black people will no longer get a pass on everything because conservatives believe blacks are capable of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Hey sweet dreams.  I'm curious what the black community is going to do in response to the tough love that is about to come your way via Paul Ryan and Trump.  We already know what you did.  You got the fuck out.  As bad as you claim the white community is I notice you live with whitey and not in the black community.  It's good you got out because the new law and order president is in charge and Republicans control both houses.  There is nothing we can do for you now.
> 
> And everybody that knows me knows a part of me thinks the black community needs this.  Hopefully Trump also provides jobs so the black people who want to work can find work.  And when I say work I mean work that can provide for a family.  I have my doubts but since blacks are willing to give Trump a shot, why shouldn't I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb cracker I'm not asking you whiteys for shit lol. I never said anything about wanting to get a pass on everything for being black. Oh and by the way most people in prison are black proof that we do not get away with "everything". Meanwhile most involved in police shootings are white! Luckily you pigs can use your " influenza" excuses to get away with murder.
> 
> I only live around whitey because its close to work. No more no less. You don't have to like someone to live around them. There's plenty of "gentrified" whites around my old way that have no problem pushing out blacks from their homes. Ever notice how these "gentrified" areas start out black but end up being 100% white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you think whitey didn't give you nothing before, just wait and see how the next 4 years pans out.  Maybe the cons way will work.  Instead of the crumbs we give you they will take away the crumbs and teach you not to be dependent on crumbs.
> 
> And remember, I'm not talking about YOU personally.  Individually a lot of black people are alright.  No different than the rest of us.  It's as a group you guys suck.  High crime, fatherlessness, foodstamps, welfare poverty and lower property values.  If I'm wrong then why complain?  Unless you are just like the middle class whites who also felt that the Democrats let them down?  But at least they showed up and voted for Trump.  Now he has to deliver.  But he made you no promises and owes "you people" nothing.  But he and the GOP are going to fix the problems in the black community.  Fatherlessness?  Fuck that!  Republicans will go after dead beat dads and make em pay.  If they don't they'll go to jail.  Foodstamps?  They will regulate you so bad you won't want the welfare.  You'll go get a job before you have to jump through all the hoops and answer to whitey once a week.  Or have to work 10 hours a week for it.  High crime?  Again, black men will go to jail for 20 instead of 10 now.  You don't need nothing from me?  Ok, then don't ask me to argue for why the black dude should get 10 years instead of 20.  Not my problem.  Poverty?  Don't have kids you can't afford.
> 
> As a racist white liberal, I'm curious to see the social experiment that is about to begin.  For reals yo.
Click to expand...

Dude you're just putting words in my mouth now. You are seriously retarded. After yapping on and on about Hillary now you're a Trump shill. You obviously don't talk to any black people in real life. You sound like some cracker that only know about black people through the TV and internet hence your obsession with black lives matter. Whites seem to conflate single motherhood with having children out of wedlock. Its really not that uncommon to meet black people from two parent homes or even some raised by a single father! Yes a single father. Heck some have two dads/moms. A family doesn't always have to be a mom and a dad.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are no ally of the black community just another white thinking you're better than us. The only reason you don't try that shit with poor whites is because you think all whites are above blacks. Typical of your kind to foam at the mouth when blacks don't conform to white society's ideal of a black person. Go ask these "poor whites" that surround you to shill for Hillary. Please poor whites aren't the only Trump supporter stop with that boldface lie. There's plenty of Trump supporter out in the white suburbs. How do i know? I live there! Don't try to suck up to me now. Your act is so transparent. Indeed you are a dumb cracker. Again money has nothing to do with character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your information.
> 
> When white liberals ALWAYS give you and yours a pass on EVERYTHING, it is because they think that you are INCAPABLE of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Much like no one expects a 1 month old baby to be potty trained.
> 
> 
> Seely is showing you the respect of treating you like you are actually an adult who is able and WANTS to actually deal with his and his communities problems with something more than "blame whitey".
> 
> 
> Your response is  very informative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very curious how this is going to work itself out.  Now that conservatives are in charge black people will no longer get a pass on everything because conservatives believe blacks are capable of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Hey sweet dreams.  I'm curious what the black community is going to do in response to the tough love that is about to come your way via Paul Ryan and Trump.  We already know what you did.  You got the fuck out.  As bad as you claim the white community is I notice you live with whitey and not in the black community.  It's good you got out because the new law and order president is in charge and Republicans control both houses.  There is nothing we can do for you now.
> 
> And everybody that knows me knows a part of me thinks the black community needs this.  Hopefully Trump also provides jobs so the black people who want to work can find work.  And when I say work I mean work that can provide for a family.  I have my doubts but since blacks are willing to give Trump a shot, why shouldn't I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb cracker I'm not asking you whiteys for shit lol. I never said anything about wanting to get a pass on everything for being black. Oh and by the way most people in prison are black proof that we do not get away with "everything". Meanwhile most involved in police shootings are white! Luckily you pigs can use your " influenza" excuses to get away with murder.
> 
> I only live around whitey because its close to work. No more no less. You don't have to like someone to live around them. There's plenty of "gentrified" whites around my old way that have no problem pushing out blacks from their homes. Ever notice how these "gentrified" areas start out black but end up being 100% white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice what a rabid, shameless racist you are, sock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're my #1 rabid fangurl.
Click to expand...


I hope you are smart enough to understand this stuff

One important consequence of this legacy and continuing evolution of voting restrictions is unequal voter turnout in elections, with white Americans, and particularly affluent white Americans, out-participating people of color, low-income people, and young people by significant-to-wide margins. As a result, large numbers of lesser-advantaged Americans are left out of the democratic process: in 2012, 26 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and, among eligible voters earning less than $50,000, 47 million did not vote.  In 2014, 44 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and 66 million eligible voters earning less than $50,000 did not vote. 

These voter “turnout gaps” or voting inequalities are well-known among experts who study American democracy, but, in the following explainer, we argue that such voting inequality is underestimated in its social impact and in the larger policy debates about the direction of our country. More specifically, while it is obvious to many why the turnout gaps matter for democracy, it is less obvious why closing the turnout gaps and creating a more fully inclusive democracy matters for the policy decisions and social outcomes that should be the fruit of our democracy.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to blame black people for President Trump if Hillary doesn't win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again how the cop shootings and the lead is Trump's fault, or even the GOP's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because almost 80% of the cop shootings are done by white males.  Conservatives dont like addressing that fact.
Click to expand...


In the 2012 presidential election, 62 percent of Americans turned out to vote.3 In the 2014 midterm, 42 percent of Americans voted. Though midterm turnout is generally lower than turnout in general elections, 2014 represents a dip from turnout in the last midterm election, when 46 percent of Americans showed up at the polls.4 In fact, 2014 represents the lowest aggregate turnout rate the Census Bureau has recorded since it began collecting voting data in 1978. Even starker, however, are the significantly lower turnout rates among lower-income Americans and people of color compared to richer Americans and whites as a whole.

I'm livid!!!  Can you tell?


----------



## sealybobo

In 2014, turnout among non-Hispanic whites was 46 percent, compared with 40 percent among Blacks, 27 percent among Asians and 27 percent among Latinos (see Figure 1). Between the 2010 and 2014 midterm, white turnout dropped by 6 percent. Black turnout dropped by 9 percent, and Asian and Latino turnout by 12 percent and 14 percent, respectively. The gap between midterm and Presidential turnout is disproportionally on people of color. While non-Hispanic white turnout dropped by 29 percent between 2012 and 2014, it dropped by 40 percent among Blacks, and 43 percent and 44 percent for Asians and Latinos, respectively.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

sealybobo said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> For your information.
> 
> When white liberals ALWAYS give you and yours a pass on EVERYTHING, it is because they think that you are INCAPABLE of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Much like no one expects a 1 month old baby to be potty trained.
> 
> 
> Seely is showing you the respect of treating you like you are actually an adult who is able and WANTS to actually deal with his and his communities problems with something more than "blame whitey".
> 
> 
> Your response is  very informative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very curious how this is going to work itself out.  Now that conservatives are in charge black people will no longer get a pass on everything because conservatives believe blacks are capable of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Hey sweet dreams.  I'm curious what the black community is going to do in response to the tough love that is about to come your way via Paul Ryan and Trump.  We already know what you did.  You got the fuck out.  As bad as you claim the white community is I notice you live with whitey and not in the black community.  It's good you got out because the new law and order president is in charge and Republicans control both houses.  There is nothing we can do for you now.
> 
> And everybody that knows me knows a part of me thinks the black community needs this.  Hopefully Trump also provides jobs so the black people who want to work can find work.  And when I say work I mean work that can provide for a family.  I have my doubts but since blacks are willing to give Trump a shot, why shouldn't I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb cracker I'm not asking you whiteys for shit lol. I never said anything about wanting to get a pass on everything for being black. Oh and by the way most people in prison are black proof that we do not get away with "everything". Meanwhile most involved in police shootings are white! Luckily you pigs can use your " influenza" excuses to get away with murder.
> 
> I only live around whitey because its close to work. No more no less. You don't have to like someone to live around them. There's plenty of "gentrified" whites around my old way that have no problem pushing out blacks from their homes. Ever notice how these "gentrified" areas start out black but end up being 100% white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice what a rabid, shameless racist you are, sock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're my #1 rabid fangurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you are smart enough to understand this stuff
> 
> One important consequence of this legacy and continuing evolution of voting restrictions is unequal voter turnout in elections, with white Americans, and particularly affluent white Americans, out-participating people of color, low-income people, and young people by significant-to-wide margins. As a result, large numbers of lesser-advantaged Americans are left out of the democratic process: in 2012, 26 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and, among eligible voters earning less than $50,000, 47 million did not vote.  In 2014, 44 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and 66 million eligible voters earning less than $50,000 did not vote.
> 
> These voter “turnout gaps” or voting inequalities are well-known among experts who study American democracy, but, in the following explainer, we argue that such voting inequality is underestimated in its social impact and in the larger policy debates about the direction of our country. More specifically, while it is obvious to many why the turnout gaps matter for democracy, it is less obvious why closing the turnout gaps and creating a more fully inclusive democracy matters for the policy decisions and social outcomes that should be the fruit of our democracy.
Click to expand...

I hope you're smart enough to know that plagiarism is illegal. Now provide a source for that wall of text.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very curious how this is going to work itself out.  Now that conservatives are in charge black people will no longer get a pass on everything because conservatives believe blacks are capable of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Hey sweet dreams.  I'm curious what the black community is going to do in response to the tough love that is about to come your way via Paul Ryan and Trump.  We already know what you did.  You got the fuck out.  As bad as you claim the white community is I notice you live with whitey and not in the black community.  It's good you got out because the new law and order president is in charge and Republicans control both houses.  There is nothing we can do for you now.
> 
> And everybody that knows me knows a part of me thinks the black community needs this.  Hopefully Trump also provides jobs so the black people who want to work can find work.  And when I say work I mean work that can provide for a family.  I have my doubts but since blacks are willing to give Trump a shot, why shouldn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb cracker I'm not asking you whiteys for shit lol. I never said anything about wanting to get a pass on everything for being black. Oh and by the way most people in prison are black proof that we do not get away with "everything". Meanwhile most involved in police shootings are white! Luckily you pigs can use your " influenza" excuses to get away with murder.
> 
> I only live around whitey because its close to work. No more no less. You don't have to like someone to live around them. There's plenty of "gentrified" whites around my old way that have no problem pushing out blacks from their homes. Ever notice how these "gentrified" areas start out black but end up being 100% white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice what a rabid, shameless racist you are, sock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're my #1 rabid fangurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you are smart enough to understand this stuff
> 
> One important consequence of this legacy and continuing evolution of voting restrictions is unequal voter turnout in elections, with white Americans, and particularly affluent white Americans, out-participating people of color, low-income people, and young people by significant-to-wide margins. As a result, large numbers of lesser-advantaged Americans are left out of the democratic process: in 2012, 26 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and, among eligible voters earning less than $50,000, 47 million did not vote.  In 2014, 44 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and 66 million eligible voters earning less than $50,000 did not vote.
> 
> These voter “turnout gaps” or voting inequalities are well-known among experts who study American democracy, but, in the following explainer, we argue that such voting inequality is underestimated in its social impact and in the larger policy debates about the direction of our country. More specifically, while it is obvious to many why the turnout gaps matter for democracy, it is less obvious why closing the turnout gaps and creating a more fully inclusive democracy matters for the policy decisions and social outcomes that should be the fruit of our democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're smart enough to know that plagiarism is illegal. Now provide a source for that wall of text.
Click to expand...

Why Voting Matters: Large Disparities in Turnout Benefit the Donor Class | Demos


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very curious how this is going to work itself out.  Now that conservatives are in charge black people will no longer get a pass on everything because conservatives believe blacks are capable of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Hey sweet dreams.  I'm curious what the black community is going to do in response to the tough love that is about to come your way via Paul Ryan and Trump.  We already know what you did.  You got the fuck out.  As bad as you claim the white community is I notice you live with whitey and not in the black community.  It's good you got out because the new law and order president is in charge and Republicans control both houses.  There is nothing we can do for you now.
> 
> And everybody that knows me knows a part of me thinks the black community needs this.  Hopefully Trump also provides jobs so the black people who want to work can find work.  And when I say work I mean work that can provide for a family.  I have my doubts but since blacks are willing to give Trump a shot, why shouldn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb cracker I'm not asking you whiteys for shit lol. I never said anything about wanting to get a pass on everything for being black. Oh and by the way most people in prison are black proof that we do not get away with "everything". Meanwhile most involved in police shootings are white! Luckily you pigs can use your " influenza" excuses to get away with murder.
> 
> I only live around whitey because its close to work. No more no less. You don't have to like someone to live around them. There's plenty of "gentrified" whites around my old way that have no problem pushing out blacks from their homes. Ever notice how these "gentrified" areas start out black but end up being 100% white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice what a rabid, shameless racist you are, sock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're my #1 rabid fangurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you are smart enough to understand this stuff
> 
> One important consequence of this legacy and continuing evolution of voting restrictions is unequal voter turnout in elections, with white Americans, and particularly affluent white Americans, out-participating people of color, low-income people, and young people by significant-to-wide margins. As a result, large numbers of lesser-advantaged Americans are left out of the democratic process: in 2012, 26 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and, among eligible voters earning less than $50,000, 47 million did not vote.  In 2014, 44 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and 66 million eligible voters earning less than $50,000 did not vote.
> 
> These voter “turnout gaps” or voting inequalities are well-known among experts who study American democracy, but, in the following explainer, we argue that such voting inequality is underestimated in its social impact and in the larger policy debates about the direction of our country. More specifically, while it is obvious to many why the turnout gaps matter for democracy, it is less obvious why closing the turnout gaps and creating a more fully inclusive democracy matters for the policy decisions and social outcomes that should be the fruit of our democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're smart enough to know that plagiarism is illegal. Now provide a source for that wall of text.
Click to expand...


Let me tell you about the site too

Demos (U.S. think tank) - Wikipedia

*Demos* is a United States based think tank, research and policy center founded in 2000 that presents a liberal[1] viewpoint on economic issues. Their focus includes election reform, economic security,[2] sustainability and alternative measures of economic progress.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

sealybobo said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> For your information.
> 
> When white liberals ALWAYS give you and yours a pass on EVERYTHING, it is because they think that you are INCAPABLE of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Much like no one expects a 1 month old baby to be potty trained.
> 
> 
> Seely is showing you the respect of treating you like you are actually an adult who is able and WANTS to actually deal with his and his communities problems with something more than "blame whitey".
> 
> 
> Your response is  very informative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very curious how this is going to work itself out.  Now that conservatives are in charge black people will no longer get a pass on everything because conservatives believe blacks are capable of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Hey sweet dreams.  I'm curious what the black community is going to do in response to the tough love that is about to come your way via Paul Ryan and Trump.  We already know what you did.  You got the fuck out.  As bad as you claim the white community is I notice you live with whitey and not in the black community.  It's good you got out because the new law and order president is in charge and Republicans control both houses.  There is nothing we can do for you now.
> 
> And everybody that knows me knows a part of me thinks the black community needs this.  Hopefully Trump also provides jobs so the black people who want to work can find work.  And when I say work I mean work that can provide for a family.  I have my doubts but since blacks are willing to give Trump a shot, why shouldn't I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb cracker I'm not asking you whiteys for shit lol. I never said anything about wanting to get a pass on everything for being black. Oh and by the way most people in prison are black proof that we do not get away with "everything". Meanwhile most involved in police shootings are white! Luckily you pigs can use your " influenza" excuses to get away with murder.
> 
> I only live around whitey because its close to work. No more no less. You don't have to like someone to live around them. There's plenty of "gentrified" whites around my old way that have no problem pushing out blacks from their homes. Ever notice how these "gentrified" areas start out black but end up being 100% white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice what a rabid, shameless racist you are, sock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're my #1 rabid fangurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you are smart enough to understand this stuff
> 
> One important consequence of this legacy and continuing evolution of voting restrictions is unequal voter turnout in elections, with white Americans, and particularly affluent white Americans, out-participating people of color, low-income people, and young people by significant-to-wide margins. As a result, large numbers of lesser-advantaged Americans are left out of the democratic process: in 2012, 26 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and, among eligible voters earning less than $50,000, 47 million did not vote.  In 2014, 44 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and 66 million eligible voters earning less than $50,000 did not vote.
> 
> These voter “turnout gaps” or voting inequalities are well-known among experts who study American democracy, but, in the following explainer, we argue that such voting inequality is underestimated in its social impact and in the larger policy debates about the direction of our country. More specifically, while it is obvious to many why the turnout gaps matter for democracy, it is less obvious why closing the turnout gaps and creating a more fully inclusive democracy matters for the policy decisions and social outcomes that should be the fruit of our democracy.
Click to expand...

I don't give a rats ass about non black "people of color". The only thing " people of color aka COLORED PEOPLE" have in common is that we happened to not be born white in a majority white country. [emoji52] Latinos and Asians need to make their own civil right groups. These bastards don't hire black people in our own communities. Democrats love the lie of racial and cultural unity among their minority pets.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very curious how this is going to work itself out.  Now that conservatives are in charge black people will no longer get a pass on everything because conservatives believe blacks are capable of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Hey sweet dreams.  I'm curious what the black community is going to do in response to the tough love that is about to come your way via Paul Ryan and Trump.  We already know what you did.  You got the fuck out.  As bad as you claim the white community is I notice you live with whitey and not in the black community.  It's good you got out because the new law and order president is in charge and Republicans control both houses.  There is nothing we can do for you now.
> 
> And everybody that knows me knows a part of me thinks the black community needs this.  Hopefully Trump also provides jobs so the black people who want to work can find work.  And when I say work I mean work that can provide for a family.  I have my doubts but since blacks are willing to give Trump a shot, why shouldn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb cracker I'm not asking you whiteys for shit lol. I never said anything about wanting to get a pass on everything for being black. Oh and by the way most people in prison are black proof that we do not get away with "everything". Meanwhile most involved in police shootings are white! Luckily you pigs can use your " influenza" excuses to get away with murder.
> 
> I only live around whitey because its close to work. No more no less. You don't have to like someone to live around them. There's plenty of "gentrified" whites around my old way that have no problem pushing out blacks from their homes. Ever notice how these "gentrified" areas start out black but end up being 100% white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice what a rabid, shameless racist you are, sock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're my #1 rabid fangurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you are smart enough to understand this stuff
> 
> One important consequence of this legacy and continuing evolution of voting restrictions is unequal voter turnout in elections, with white Americans, and particularly affluent white Americans, out-participating people of color, low-income people, and young people by significant-to-wide margins. As a result, large numbers of lesser-advantaged Americans are left out of the democratic process: in 2012, 26 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and, among eligible voters earning less than $50,000, 47 million did not vote.  In 2014, 44 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and 66 million eligible voters earning less than $50,000 did not vote.
> 
> These voter “turnout gaps” or voting inequalities are well-known among experts who study American democracy, but, in the following explainer, we argue that such voting inequality is underestimated in its social impact and in the larger policy debates about the direction of our country. More specifically, while it is obvious to many why the turnout gaps matter for democracy, it is less obvious why closing the turnout gaps and creating a more fully inclusive democracy matters for the policy decisions and social outcomes that should be the fruit of our democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a rats ass about non black "people of color". The only thing " people of color aka COLORED PEOPLE" have in common is that we happened to not be born white in a majority white country. [emoji52] Latinos and Asians need to make their own civil right groups. These bastards don't hire black people in our own communities. Democrats love the lie of racial and cultural unity among their minority pets.
Click to expand...


Well I don't give a fuck about you anymore.  I don't feed wild stray pets, anymore.  I used to but then I got bit and so now I just call animal control (the republicans) and let them deal with you.  

You all let us down.  And I'm a white.  White people won but I feel like I lost.  I was on your side.  No more.  Clearly America is an every man for himself type country and we don't accept your excuses.


----------



## Unkotare

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very curious how this is going to work itself out.  Now that conservatives are in charge black people will no longer get a pass on everything because conservatives believe blacks are capable of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Hey sweet dreams.  I'm curious what the black community is going to do in response to the tough love that is about to come your way via Paul Ryan and Trump.  We already know what you did.  You got the fuck out.  As bad as you claim the white community is I notice you live with whitey and not in the black community.  It's good you got out because the new law and order president is in charge and Republicans control both houses.  There is nothing we can do for you now.
> 
> And everybody that knows me knows a part of me thinks the black community needs this.  Hopefully Trump also provides jobs so the black people who want to work can find work.  And when I say work I mean work that can provide for a family.  I have my doubts but since blacks are willing to give Trump a shot, why shouldn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb cracker I'm not asking you whiteys for shit lol. I never said anything about wanting to get a pass on everything for being black. Oh and by the way most people in prison are black proof that we do not get away with "everything". Meanwhile most involved in police shootings are white! Luckily you pigs can use your " influenza" excuses to get away with murder.
> 
> I only live around whitey because its close to work. No more no less. You don't have to like someone to live around them. There's plenty of "gentrified" whites around my old way that have no problem pushing out blacks from their homes. Ever notice how these "gentrified" areas start out black but end up being 100% white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice what a rabid, shameless racist you are, sock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're my #1 rabid fangurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you are smart enough to understand this stuff
> 
> One important consequence of this legacy and continuing evolution of voting restrictions is unequal voter turnout in elections, with white Americans, and particularly affluent white Americans, out-participating people of color, low-income people, and young people by significant-to-wide margins. As a result, large numbers of lesser-advantaged Americans are left out of the democratic process: in 2012, 26 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and, among eligible voters earning less than $50,000, 47 million did not vote.  In 2014, 44 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and 66 million eligible voters earning less than $50,000 did not vote.
> 
> These voter “turnout gaps” or voting inequalities are well-known among experts who study American democracy, but, in the following explainer, we argue that such voting inequality is underestimated in its social impact and in the larger policy debates about the direction of our country. More specifically, while it is obvious to many why the turnout gaps matter for democracy, it is less obvious why closing the turnout gaps and creating a more fully inclusive democracy matters for the policy decisions and social outcomes that should be the fruit of our democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're smart enough to know that plagiarism is illegal. ......
Click to expand...




He's not smart enough. Not even close.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

sealybobo said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb cracker I'm not asking you whiteys for shit lol. I never said anything about wanting to get a pass on everything for being black. Oh and by the way most people in prison are black proof that we do not get away with "everything". Meanwhile most involved in police shootings are white! Luckily you pigs can use your " influenza" excuses to get away with murder.
> 
> I only live around whitey because its close to work. No more no less. You don't have to like someone to live around them. There's plenty of "gentrified" whites around my old way that have no problem pushing out blacks from their homes. Ever notice how these "gentrified" areas start out black but end up being 100% white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice what a rabid, shameless racist you are, sock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're my #1 rabid fangurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you are smart enough to understand this stuff
> 
> One important consequence of this legacy and continuing evolution of voting restrictions is unequal voter turnout in elections, with white Americans, and particularly affluent white Americans, out-participating people of color, low-income people, and young people by significant-to-wide margins. As a result, large numbers of lesser-advantaged Americans are left out of the democratic process: in 2012, 26 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and, among eligible voters earning less than $50,000, 47 million did not vote.  In 2014, 44 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and 66 million eligible voters earning less than $50,000 did not vote.
> 
> These voter “turnout gaps” or voting inequalities are well-known among experts who study American democracy, but, in the following explainer, we argue that such voting inequality is underestimated in its social impact and in the larger policy debates about the direction of our country. More specifically, while it is obvious to many why the turnout gaps matter for democracy, it is less obvious why closing the turnout gaps and creating a more fully inclusive democracy matters for the policy decisions and social outcomes that should be the fruit of our democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a rats ass about non black "people of color". The only thing " people of color aka COLORED PEOPLE" have in common is that we happened to not be born white in a majority white country. [emoji52] Latinos and Asians need to make their own civil right groups. These bastards don't hire black people in our own communities. Democrats love the lie of racial and cultural unity among their minority pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't give a fuck about you anymore.  I don't feed wild stray pets, anymore.  I used to but then I got bit and so now I just call animal control (the republicans) and let them deal with you.
> 
> You all let us down.  And I'm a white.  White people won but I feel like I lost.  I was on your side.  No more.  Clearly America is an every man for himself type country and we don't accept your excuses.
Click to expand...


Bitch who is "we". I don't need your white ass or any other cracker to feel validated. **** your opinion of me means nothing. Bye little shaved ape run back to your cage at the zoo. Democrats are as racist as the republicans. You "people" really need to find a new scare tactic for blacks. Racist pink skins existed before, during, and will continue to exist after half black Obama's presidency. Please it's nothing new. Crackers are gonna cracker.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.


Not anymore.  Before I half agreed with cons about "you people" and now I'm going to fully embrace my whiteness and racism.  You people showed yesterday you are incapable of being good citizens.  Not as a group anyways.  You really only have 1 thing to do every 2 years and you can't even do that.  

There is no saving the black community.  It has to get worse before it will get better.  If we just keep throwing money at the problem we solve nothing.


----------



## sealybobo




----------



## Unkotare

Sweet_dreams said:


> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.




You're as much a racist as he is, and almost as stupid.


----------



## Liberty777




----------



## sealybobo

Liberty777 said:


>



Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.

My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> It infuriates me the GOP has convinced so many that it doesn't matter.  Meanwhile they know it matters and evidence they know is that they show up every 2 years and spend a lot of money to get Republicans elected.
> 
> Lets see if there is a difference when all those necessary social programs go away and abortion is made illegal so that all those poor black women are forced to have children they don't want.  You guys want a conservative daddy government that it tough on crime like Reagan?  How did that work out?
> 
> We are sorry the entire system is bullshit.  That's no excuse not to vote.  Organize if you don't like it.  If Sarah Palin can do it so can you for god sakes.
> 
> A part of me wants to see how Trump is going to help the black community next year.  Him and Paul Ryan.  Bye bye foodstamps.  And they are coming after all the dead beat fathers who aren't paying for their kids.  Expect accountability black people.  Man, I'm almost starting to like how this sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again how the cop shootings and the lead is Trump's fault, or even the GOP's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because almost 80% of the cop shootings are done by white males.  Conservatives dont like addressing that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wouldn't be in large part because almost 80% of cops are white, would it?  I mean, if most cops are white, it stands to reason that most cop shootings would be done by whites, correct?  I would correct another thing you said.  Conservatives love logic, so they would have no problem talking about this.
Click to expand...

You must be confused. What does 80% of cops being white have to do with 80% of cop killings are done by white boys? I'm going to let you ponder that for a moment.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
Click to expand...

Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
Click to expand...

Shit!  No ones afraid of you guys.  What are you going to do burn down your own cities?  Kill a few cops?  BFD.  You get poisoned with lead and cops shoot you daily for just talking shit and you don't even vote.  Seriously, no one fears or respects the black community anymore.  Sorry.  Us liberals tried and there were enough of us to win but you people let us down.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.



_Millions of people lose health insurance.  SO WHAT?  THEY WEREN’T PAYING ANYWAYS AND THEY WERE DRIVING MY COSTS UP._

_Undocumented workers face new threats of deportation.  BYE_

_Progress on reducing greenhouse gases starts to reverse. THAT IS UNFORTUNATE_

_Conservatives regain a majority in the Supreme Court, and are poised to expand their influence. SO WHAT?  OUR GOVERNMENT IS ALREADY OWNED AND CONTROLLED BY THE BILLIONAIRES.  I'M THE MERCHANT/MIDDLE CLASS I'LL BE OK.  _

_Forcing cuts to programs on which the poor and middle class depend.  GOOD!  THEY SHOULD HAVE VOTED.  THEY DIDN’T.  IF THEY DON’T CARE NEITHER DO I._

Those are some of the headlines you could see over the next four years, now that Donald Trump has been elected the 45th president of the United States. 

Trump did not run a substantive campaign. He talked about policy only sporadically, without much detail and frequently in contradictory terms.  This created the impression that he didn’t have ideas about what he wanted to do ― and that he’d act unpredictably.

Trump also fought with Republican leaders in Congress, particularly House Speaker Paul Ryan, and adopted a few key positions ― particularly on trade ― that were at odds with the party’s orthodoxy. This created the impression that he wouldn’t be able to govern, because he wouldn’t be able to collaborate with Congress.

But like the polls that predicted a Clinton win, these perceptions about Trump are flawed. The truth is that Trump has always had some basic ideas about how he’d like to reshape public policy.

And for all of his bluster about challenging the establishment, Trump and the Republicans in Congress believe in many of the same things.

Electing Donald Trump Would Be Like Handing Paul Ryan A Blank Check | Huffington Post

*Electing Donald Trump Would Be Like Handing Paul Ryan A Blank Check*


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male ....
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
Click to expand...

Even if Republicans decided not to go full repeal, or to replace the ACA with a meaningful alternative, the end result is likely to be far fewer people with insurance or far less financial protection from medical expenses because the thrust of Republican plans are to scale back consumer protections and reduce government spending.  One way or another, it mean reversing the progress of the last few years, so that the health care system looks more like the one that existed before reform with cheaper, skimpier policies available to people in good health, but fewer insured overall and bigger bills for people with serious medical problems.

Taxes are another area of broad agreement. Trump may have presented himself as a threat to the establishment and champion of the little guy, but when it comes to economic policy he’s actually a very ordinary Republican who believes in policies that are very good for businesses and the wealthy, and not so good for everybody else.

And so both Trump and his Republican allies have called to reduce or eliminate the estate tax, to lower income tax rates, and to give new breaks to corporations. Analyses of these tax plans by independent organizations, such as the Brookings-Urban Tax Policy Center, show that benefits flow disproportionately to the wealthy.

But those tables actually understate the extent to which tax cuts shift resources, because these tax cuts end up depriving the federal government of trillions of dollars of revenue. That creates deficits that, inevitably, lead to cuts in programs on which the poor and middle class tend to rely. Those can include everything from food stamps to Medicare.

Elections have consequences. And the consequences of this election will be big.

'Millions To Lose Insurance,' And Other Likely Headlines From The Trump Presidency | Huffington Post


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
Click to expand...


So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!


----------



## Liberty777

sealybobo said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
Click to expand...

We all matter.  I think we all would be better off not trying to figure each other out and just live our lives. I do believe if a race wants a cchange for the better it must be an internal thing. a black man dosent want hear how their race is doing from a white man and vice versa. just my thoughts I could be wrong.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how good things get there's always going to be poor white and black trash. We will never make the world perfect.
> 
> And let's be honest us whites think wiggers are ridiculous too. Stop setting the bar so low for the black community where you compare it and it's problems to the worst part of white society.
> 
> Here's the difference between the black community and the white trash community. The whites are going to vote for Donald Trump. They are stupid and wrong. The blacks are going to stay home thus assuring the white trash win. Who's stupider?
> 
> 
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And although I pick on the black community ultimately I believe we are all in this together. I don't try to antagonize poor whites into voting because most of them would probably vote for trump. The stupid crackers. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are no ally of the black community just another white thinking you're better than us. The only reason you don't try that shit with poor whites is because you think all whites are above blacks. Typical of your kind to foam at the mouth when blacks don't conform to white society's ideal of a black person. Go ask these "poor whites" that surround you to shill for Hillary. Please poor whites aren't the only Trump supporter stop with that boldface lie. There's plenty of Trump supporter out in the white suburbs. How do i know? I live there! Don't try to suck up to me now. Your act is so transparent. Indeed you are a dumb cracker. Again money has nothing to do with character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For your information.
> 
> When white liberals ALWAYS give you and yours a pass on EVERYTHING, it is because they think that you are INCAPABLE of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Much like no one expects a 1 month old baby to be potty trained.
> 
> 
> Seely is showing you the respect of treating you like you are actually an adult who is able and WANTS to actually deal with his and his communities problems with something more than "blame whitey".
> 
> 
> Your response is  very informative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very curious how this is going to work itself out.  Now that conservatives are in charge black people will no longer get a pass on everything because conservatives believe blacks are capable of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Hey sweet dreams.  I'm curious what the black community is going to do in response to the tough love that is about to come your way via Paul Ryan and Trump.  We already know what you did.  You got the fuck out.  As bad as you claim the white community is I notice you live with whitey and not in the black community.  It's good you got out because the new law and order president is in charge and Republicans control both houses.  There is nothing we can do for you now.
> 
> And everybody that knows me knows a part of me thinks the black community needs this.  Hopefully Trump also provides jobs so the black people who want to work can find work.  And when I say work I mean work that can provide for a family.  I have my doubts but since blacks are willing to give Trump a shot, why shouldn't I?
Click to expand...



The recent WTO Airbus ruling proved that Trump was right on trade. We aren't losing jobs because we can't compete but because we have bad trade agreements that allow our partners to cheat.

The Europeans believe that they cannot compete with US manufacturers fairly. They have to cheat in order to get market share and the jobs that come with that.

And they are our FRIENDS.


You see a significant uptick in manufacturing jobs, and not only does that benefit the people that get those jobs, but it benefits the people in the fields that are now less flooded with job seekers. And people in fields that will benefit from having more workers with real jobs.

AND those people mentioned will be disproportionately black. To some degree.


----------



## Correll

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear the mainstream white community is the white trash community. In America whites have the power to portray themselves as the be all end all. Its nothing new. They hide all the negatives of their community. Shitty behavior isn't rewarded in the black community like the media wants you to believe. The media is a powerful tool.
> 
> Whites are the only people I have ever met in real life that brag about stealing and doing drugs. Whites get the benefit of the doubt when they do wrong. "Peer pressure", " mental illness", "bullying" etc are common excuses for bad behavior in the white community. White people have the privilege of being humanized. Again I live in a white neighborhood and witness it first hand. Trash has not a thing to do with being poor. Trash is a state of mind. Whites love to think of every poor black person as trash.
> Blacks aren't viewed as human beings in America. I am a poor black woman. I have never committed a crime in my life nor do I think lowly of other poor blacks.
> 
> For fuck sake you think you can throw crumbs at us and we're supposed to do what you say. If someone doesn't like a candidate they are not obligated to vote. How about you offer something other than the "racist Trump will win". For the first time in years Black people are taking a stand and no longer choosing "the lesser of two evils". Whites are scared. Its like choosing between being shot or stabbed. Democrats offer nothing but mental slavery to black people. Overt vs covert racism.
> 
> 
> 
> And although I pick on the black community ultimately I believe we are all in this together. I don't try to antagonize poor whites into voting because most of them would probably vote for trump. The stupid crackers. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are no ally of the black community just another white thinking you're better than us. The only reason you don't try that shit with poor whites is because you think all whites are above blacks. Typical of your kind to foam at the mouth when blacks don't conform to white society's ideal of a black person. Go ask these "poor whites" that surround you to shill for Hillary. Please poor whites aren't the only Trump supporter stop with that boldface lie. There's plenty of Trump supporter out in the white suburbs. How do i know? I live there! Don't try to suck up to me now. Your act is so transparent. Indeed you are a dumb cracker. Again money has nothing to do with character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For your information.
> 
> When white liberals ALWAYS give you and yours a pass on EVERYTHING, it is because they think that you are INCAPABLE of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Much like no one expects a 1 month old baby to be potty trained.
> 
> 
> Seely is showing you the respect of treating you like you are actually an adult who is able and WANTS to actually deal with his and his communities problems with something more than "blame whitey".
> 
> 
> Your response is  very informative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very curious how this is going to work itself out.  Now that conservatives are in charge black people will no longer get a pass on everything because conservatives believe blacks are capable of behaving in a civilized fashion.
> 
> Hey sweet dreams.  I'm curious what the black community is going to do in response to the tough love that is about to come your way via Paul Ryan and Trump.  We already know what you did.  You got the fuck out.  As bad as you claim the white community is I notice you live with whitey and not in the black community.  It's good you got out because the new law and order president is in charge and Republicans control both houses.  There is nothing we can do for you now.
> 
> And everybody that knows me knows a part of me thinks the black community needs this.  Hopefully Trump also provides jobs so the black people who want to work can find work.  And when I say work I mean work that can provide for a family.  I have my doubts but since blacks are willing to give Trump a shot, why shouldn't I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb cracker I'm not asking you whiteys for shit lol. I never said anything about wanting to get a pass on everything for being black. Oh and by the way most people in prison are black proof that we do not get away with "everything". Meanwhile most involved in police shootings are white! Luckily you pigs can use your " influenza" excuses to get away with murder.
> 
> I only live around whitey because its close to work. No more no less. You don't have to like someone to live around them. There's plenty of "gentrified" whites around my old way that have no problem pushing out blacks from their homes. Ever notice how these "gentrified" areas start out black but end up being 100% white?
Click to expand...



THe way you flip out when treated like an adult, while supporting those who give you a pass, is in effect "asking" for a pass.



For you are telegraphing that to get your vote, that the trick is to give you a pass.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

Liberty777 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all matter.  I think we all would be better off not trying to figure each other out and just live our lives. I do believe if a race wants a cchange for the better it must be an internal thing. a black man dosent want hear how their race is doing from a white man and vice versa. just my thoughts I could be wrong.
Click to expand...

Yesterday I was listening to black political radio and the people calling in and the host refused to admit they fucked up by not voting.

The host said to one caller," now is the time to start organizing and..." No it's not you stupid bitch! That time was yesterday.

Im a liberal and can't stand these liberal protesters. Stop protesting and go vote!


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Try the wrong thing? Like what? 

Going after fathers to make them pay so mom can get off welfare?

Make it tougher to vote? What do black people care? They don't show up anyways


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is that a yes or a no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again how the cop shootings and the lead is Trump's fault, or even the GOP's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because almost 80% of the cop shootings are done by white males.  Conservatives dont like addressing that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wouldn't be in large part because almost 80% of cops are white, would it?  I mean, if most cops are white, it stands to reason that most cop shootings would be done by whites, correct?  I would correct another thing you said.  Conservatives love logic, so they would have no problem talking about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be confused. What does 80% of cops being white have to do with 80% of cop killings are done by white boys? I'm going to let you ponder that for a moment.
Click to expand...

Yes, I see where I was confused.  I hate when that happens.


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If a lower number of blacks show up for hillary than for Obama and hillary loses yes.
> 
> If after all the cop shootings and lead poisonings Michigan goes to trump I'll lose a little more respect for the black community. Good citizens vote. If 30% of eligible black voters show up what does that say?
> 
> If you don't vote you don't matter. So do black lives matter? Let's see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again how the cop shootings and the lead is Trump's fault, or even the GOP's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because almost 80% of the cop shootings are done by white males.  Conservatives dont like addressing that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wouldn't be in large part because almost 80% of cops are white, would it?  I mean, if most cops are white, it stands to reason that most cop shootings would be done by whites, correct?  I would correct another thing you said.  Conservatives love logic, so they would have no problem talking about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be confused. What does 80% of cops being white have to do with 80% of cop killings are done by white boys? I'm going to let you ponder that for a moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I see where I was confused.  I hate when that happens.
Click to expand...

I see it now too.  At first I was like, "if 80% of the cops are white and 80% of the cops that shoot unarmed men are white then they are killing their fair share."


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
Click to expand...

Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me again how the cop shootings and the lead is Trump's fault, or even the GOP's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> Because almost 80% of the cop shootings are done by white males.  Conservatives dont like addressing that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wouldn't be in large part because almost 80% of cops are white, would it?  I mean, if most cops are white, it stands to reason that most cop shootings would be done by whites, correct?  I would correct another thing you said.  Conservatives love logic, so they would have no problem talking about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be confused. What does 80% of cops being white have to do with 80% of cop killings are done by white boys? I'm going to let you ponder that for a moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I see where I was confused.  I hate when that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it now too.  At first I was like, "if 80% of the cops are white and 80% of the cops that shoot unarmed men are white then they are killing their fair share."
Click to expand...

Youre confused too. The point was that 80% of the cops that were shot were shot by white guys. Has nothing to do with the race of the cops.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
Click to expand...

Well turns out it wasn't just you blacks that screwed up.

Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor did

So fuck all these groups.  I don't know why I cared.  I'm not any of these things.  Maybe the Republican way is better for these groups.  

To be honest, why does it even matter if you are a woman or black?  We are all Americans.  The only thing I should care about is are you a law abiding citizen, can you do the job, are you going to be a good neighbor, etc.  *


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well turns out it wasn't just you blacks that screwed up.
> 
> Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor did
> 
> So fuck all these groups.  I don't know why I cared.  I'm not any of these things.  Maybe the Republican way is better for these groups.
> 
> To be honest, why does it even matter if you are a woman or black?  We are all Americans.  The only thing I should care about is are you a law abiding citizen, can you do the job, are you going to be a good neighbor, etc.  *
Click to expand...

White people always try to blame everyone else for what happened. How many white people voted for Drumpf?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
Click to expand...

And that's who I hear crying on tv and the radio:  Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor

That's who's rioting and protesting right now.  Maybe they should have volunteered and helped Hillary get out the vote?  Too late dummies!  If you want to complain, complain to Women, the young, Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor for not showing up.  Don't cry when Trump fucks with Women, the young, Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor.  Show up to vote next time.  
*


----------



## miketx

Once they see that Trump has not actually thrown them under the bus, like every filthy democrat in the last 60 years has done, I think the ones not in prison will turn out in flocks to vote for real hope and change.


----------



## miketx

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well turns out it wasn't just you blacks that screwed up.
> 
> Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor did
> 
> So fuck all these groups.  I don't know why I cared.  I'm not any of these things.  Maybe the Republican way is better for these groups.
> 
> To be honest, why does it even matter if you are a woman or black?  We are all Americans.  The only thing I should care about is are you a law abiding citizen, can you do the job, are you going to be a good neighbor, etc.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people always try to blame everyone else for what happened. How many white people voted for Drumpf?
Click to expand...

Keep proving what a stupid racist asshole you are. I like it.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well turns out it wasn't just you blacks that screwed up.
> 
> Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor did
> 
> So fuck all these groups.  I don't know why I cared.  I'm not any of these things.  Maybe the Republican way is better for these groups.
> 
> To be honest, why does it even matter if you are a woman or black?  We are all Americans.  The only thing I should care about is are you a law abiding citizen, can you do the job, are you going to be a good neighbor, etc.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people always try to blame everyone else for what happened. How many white people voted for Drumpf?
Click to expand...


White people wanted Trump stupid!  They're happy.  That's the point.  And by not showing up, you basically wanted Trump too.  You're making excuses/reasons why the Democratic party let you down.  No they didn't.  You didn't show up in 2010, 2014 and 2016.  You fucked you.  You let you down.  And you know when I say YOU I don't mean you personally.  You know who I mean.

Black people let black people and us liberal whites down.  Yes white conservatives voted for Trump.  They want this to be a white christian nation.  Well it is now.   

I hope they overturn roe v wade now and I want to hear all the pro choice bitches complain.  Fuck you bitches!  You should have showed up.  You can't say you didn't know Trump has no respect for women.

Anyways, I'm still pissed but I'm going to give the GOP a chance to win me over.  Black people should do the same thing.  Hard working honest blacks need to realize it's not about race.  It's about money.  And now it's every man for himself.  If you live in a shitty neighborhood with high crime and bad schools, don't ask us to fix the problem.  Just get the fuck out.

Young people, I hope college costs $30K a year you dumb sons of bitches.


----------



## Asclepias

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well turns out it wasn't just you blacks that screwed up.
> 
> Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor did
> 
> So fuck all these groups.  I don't know why I cared.  I'm not any of these things.  Maybe the Republican way is better for these groups.
> 
> To be honest, why does it even matter if you are a woman or black?  We are all Americans.  The only thing I should care about is are you a law abiding citizen, can you do the job, are you going to be a good neighbor, etc.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people always try to blame everyone else for what happened. How many white people voted for Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep proving what a stupid racist asshole you are. I like it.
Click to expand...

Go eat a banana you cave gibbon. I dont give a shit what you like.


----------



## sealybobo

miketx said:


> Once they see that Trump has not actually thrown them under the bus, like every filthy democrat in the last 60 years has done, I think the ones not in prison will turn out in flocks to vote for real hope and change.


Lets see if the black community improves in the next 2 years.  I doubt it.  But maybe Trump will just stop dumping money into a situation that is never going to change.  Sometimes people who are in trouble need to hit rock bottom before they will change.


----------



## miketx

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well turns out it wasn't just you blacks that screwed up.
> 
> Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor did
> 
> So fuck all these groups.  I don't know why I cared.  I'm not any of these things.  Maybe the Republican way is better for these groups.
> 
> To be honest, why does it even matter if you are a woman or black?  We are all Americans.  The only thing I should care about is are you a law abiding citizen, can you do the job, are you going to be a good neighbor, etc.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people always try to blame everyone else for what happened. How many white people voted for Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep proving what a stupid racist asshole you are. I like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go eat a banana you cave gibbon. I dont give a shit what you like.
Click to expand...

lol. Keep it up boy.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well turns out it wasn't just you blacks that screwed up.
> 
> Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor did
> 
> So fuck all these groups.  I don't know why I cared.  I'm not any of these things.  Maybe the Republican way is better for these groups.
> 
> To be honest, why does it even matter if you are a woman or black?  We are all Americans.  The only thing I should care about is are you a law abiding citizen, can you do the job, are you going to be a good neighbor, etc.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people always try to blame everyone else for what happened. How many white people voted for Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people wanted Trump stupid!  They're happy.  That's the point.  And by not showing up, you basically wanted Trump too.  You're making excuses/reasons why the Democratic party let you down.  No they didn't.  You didn't show up in 2010, 2014 and 2016.  You fucked you.  You let you down.  And you know when I say YOU I don't mean you personally.  You know who I mean.
> 
> Black people let black people and us liberal whites down.  Yes white conservatives voted for Trump.  They want this to be a white christian nation.  Well it is now.
> 
> I hope they overturn roe v wade now and I want to hear all the pro choice bitches complain.  Fuck you bitches!  You should have showed up.  You can't say you didn't know Trump has no respect for women.
> 
> Anyways, I'm still pissed but I'm going to give the GOP a chance to win me over.  Black people should do the same thing.  Hard working honest blacks need to realize it's not about race.  It's about money.  And now it's every man for himself.  If you live in a shitty neighborhood with high crime and bad schools, don't ask us to fix the problem.  Just get the fuck out.
> 
> Young people, I hope college costs $30K a year you dumb sons of bitches.
Click to expand...

If whites wanted Drump then thats who to blame. Stop whining about Blacks, women, Latino ect. If they didnt vote the inbred fucker in its not their fault.


----------



## miketx

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once they see that Trump has not actually thrown them under the bus, like every filthy democrat in the last 60 years has done, I think the ones not in prison will turn out in flocks to vote for real hope and change.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if the black community improves in the next 2 years.  I doubt it.  But maybe Trump will just stop dumping money into a situation that is never going to change.  Sometimes people who are in trouble need to hit rock bottom before they will change.
Click to expand...

I'd say blacks have hit it. A lot of them anyway.


----------



## miketx

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well turns out it wasn't just you blacks that screwed up.
> 
> Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor did
> 
> So fuck all these groups.  I don't know why I cared.  I'm not any of these things.  Maybe the Republican way is better for these groups.
> 
> To be honest, why does it even matter if you are a woman or black?  We are all Americans.  The only thing I should care about is are you a law abiding citizen, can you do the job, are you going to be a good neighbor, etc.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people always try to blame everyone else for what happened. How many white people voted for Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people wanted Trump stupid!  They're happy.  That's the point.  And by not showing up, you basically wanted Trump too.  You're making excuses/reasons why the Democratic party let you down.  No they didn't.  You didn't show up in 2010, 2014 and 2016.  You fucked you.  You let you down.  And you know when I say YOU I don't mean you personally.  You know who I mean.
> 
> Black people let black people and us liberal whites down.  Yes white conservatives voted for Trump.  They want this to be a white christian nation.  Well it is now.
> 
> I hope they overturn roe v wade now and I want to hear all the pro choice bitches complain.  Fuck you bitches!  You should have showed up.  You can't say you didn't know Trump has no respect for women.
> 
> Anyways, I'm still pissed but I'm going to give the GOP a chance to win me over.  Black people should do the same thing.  Hard working honest blacks need to realize it's not about race.  It's about money.  And now it's every man for himself.  If you live in a shitty neighborhood with high crime and bad schools, don't ask us to fix the problem.  Just get the fuck out.
> 
> Young people, I hope college costs $30K a year you dumb sons of bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites wanted Drump then thats who to blame. Stop whining about Blacks, women, Latino ect. If they didnt vote the inbred fucker in its not their fault.
Click to expand...

You can't help showing how stupid you are can you?


----------



## Asclepias

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Well turns out it wasn't just you blacks that screwed up.
> 
> Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor did
> 
> So fuck all these groups.  I don't know why I cared.  I'm not any of these things.  Maybe the Republican way is better for these groups.
> 
> To be honest, why does it even matter if you are a woman or black?  We are all Americans.  The only thing I should care about is are you a law abiding citizen, can you do the job, are you going to be a good neighbor, etc.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people always try to blame everyone else for what happened. How many white people voted for Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people wanted Trump stupid!  They're happy.  That's the point.  And by not showing up, you basically wanted Trump too.  You're making excuses/reasons why the Democratic party let you down.  No they didn't.  You didn't show up in 2010, 2014 and 2016.  You fucked you.  You let you down.  And you know when I say YOU I don't mean you personally.  You know who I mean.
> 
> Black people let black people and us liberal whites down.  Yes white conservatives voted for Trump.  They want this to be a white christian nation.  Well it is now.
> 
> I hope they overturn roe v wade now and I want to hear all the pro choice bitches complain.  Fuck you bitches!  You should have showed up.  You can't say you didn't know Trump has no respect for women.
> 
> Anyways, I'm still pissed but I'm going to give the GOP a chance to win me over.  Black people should do the same thing.  Hard working honest blacks need to realize it's not about race.  It's about money.  And now it's every man for himself.  If you live in a shitty neighborhood with high crime and bad schools, don't ask us to fix the problem.  Just get the fuck out.
> 
> Young people, I hope college costs $30K a year you dumb sons of bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites wanted Drump then thats who to blame. Stop whining about Blacks, women, Latino ect. If they didnt vote the inbred fucker in its not their fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't help showing how stupid you are can you?
Click to expand...

You cant help catching hair lice can you?


----------



## miketx

Take a bath racist.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well turns out it wasn't just you blacks that screwed up.
> 
> Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor did
> 
> So fuck all these groups.  I don't know why I cared.  I'm not any of these things.  Maybe the Republican way is better for these groups.
> 
> To be honest, why does it even matter if you are a woman or black?  We are all Americans.  The only thing I should care about is are you a law abiding citizen, can you do the job, are you going to be a good neighbor, etc.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people always try to blame everyone else for what happened. How many white people voted for Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people wanted Trump stupid!  They're happy.  That's the point.  And by not showing up, you basically wanted Trump too.  You're making excuses/reasons why the Democratic party let you down.  No they didn't.  You didn't show up in 2010, 2014 and 2016.  You fucked you.  You let you down.  And you know when I say YOU I don't mean you personally.  You know who I mean.
> 
> Black people let black people and us liberal whites down.  Yes white conservatives voted for Trump.  They want this to be a white christian nation.  Well it is now.
> 
> I hope they overturn roe v wade now and I want to hear all the pro choice bitches complain.  Fuck you bitches!  You should have showed up.  You can't say you didn't know Trump has no respect for women.
> 
> Anyways, I'm still pissed but I'm going to give the GOP a chance to win me over.  Black people should do the same thing.  Hard working honest blacks need to realize it's not about race.  It's about money.  And now it's every man for himself.  If you live in a shitty neighborhood with high crime and bad schools, don't ask us to fix the problem.  Just get the fuck out.
> 
> Young people, I hope college costs $30K a year you dumb sons of bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites wanted Drump then thats who to blame. Stop whining about Blacks, women, Latino ect. If they didnt vote the inbred fucker in its not their fault.
Click to expand...


Well guess who's going to be hurt?  It's not going to be whites.  Actually yes it is.  If they are middle class I think whites fucked themselves too.  It's really not about black or white, women or man or hispanic.  It's about middle class poor and rich.  And I think the middle class and poor just fucked themselves by putting the GOP back in power.

I could be wrong.  I'm going to watch and see if the GOP lets me down like they do every time.  

All I know is I'm not going to defend anyone who complains about Trump or the GOP.  If you don't like it maybe in 2018 you will decide to show up and be good citizens.

How to Be a Good Citizen

*Vote.* The most important thing you can do as a citizen is vote. It's easy to forget or feel disinterested and only vote during the really major elections, but it's very important to vote in every election you can. Running the country goes beyond which party is currently in power. You also need to vote for your direct representatives, who often play a much more major role in what changes happen in the country.

It's also important to vote in local elections. At the state and county level, you'll often vote on things like transportation initiatives, which can affect how people get to work, and other important laws and measures that affect your area.
Blacks in Detroit fucked themselves!  Or poor people in general.  We had a millage about paying for public transportation that would help their sorry asses get to work.  Whites with cars voted it down.  Who lost?  YOU PEOPLE!


----------



## sealybobo

miketx said:


> Take a bath racist.



Blacks complain that their lives don't matter but we all know if you don't vote you don't matter.  And blacks consciously didn't show up to vote this year, 2 years ago or 6 years ago.  They'd only show up if a black man was on the ticket.  Pathetic.  

This should be mandatory reading in every black school across America.

How to Be a Good Citizen

Yesterday black radio was blaming Democrats for not getting out the vote.  What more do black Michiganders need to vote?  Republican governor poisons them with lead in Flint and blacks are getting shot in the back by cops all across America and instead of voting 2 days ago they rioted yesterday.  Pathetic.


----------



## Asclepias

miketx said:


> Take a bath racist.


Use your RID cave gibbon.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a bath racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Use your RID cave gibbon.
Click to expand...

Here's my problem Asclepias.  Blacks and us liberals lost.  White cons won.  Thanks a fucking lot.  Now assholes run the country for the next 2-4 years.  

I only wish all the people who were "fed up" 2 days ago would have shown up in 2010 and voted out the bums who obstructed Obama.  Instead they stayed home and the GOP won back the House and Senate.

The Democrats didn't let us down.  Your people let us down.  Us white college educated liberals showed up.  Can't blame people like me because I showed up and did was I needed to do.  I may be yelling at you but we are on the same side.  The thing that makes me the most angry is they didn't let Obama appoint a Supreme Court Justice and we didn't punish the GOP for that.  They were actually rewarded for that bad behavior.  This was NOT supposed to happen.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a bath racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Use your RID cave gibbon.
Click to expand...

I knew a greek guy like me liked you for a reason

Asclepius, the Greek god of healing

From now on I'm calling you Milkweed.  LOL.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a bath racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Use your RID cave gibbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's my problem Asclepias.  Blacks and us liberals lost.  White cons won.  Thanks a fucking lot.  Now assholes run the country for the next 2-4 years.
> 
> I only wish all the people who were "fed up" 2 days ago would have shown up in 2010 and voted out the bums who obstructed Obama.  Instead they stayed home and the GOP won back the House and Senate.
> 
> The Democrats didn't let us down.  Your people let us down.  Us white college educated liberals showed up.  Can't blame people like me because I showed up and did was I needed to do.  I may be yelling at you but we are on the same side.  The thing that makes me the most angry is they didn't let Obama appoint a Supreme Court Justice and we didn't punish the GOP for that.  They were actually rewarded for that bad behavior.  This was NOT supposed to happen.
Click to expand...

White liberals lost with their inaction. White racists won because there were more whites that were racist. You personally cant do anything.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a bath racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Use your RID cave gibbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew a greek guy like me liked you for a reason
> 
> Asclepius, the Greek god of healing
> 
> From now on I'm calling you Milkweed.  LOL.
Click to expand...

Thats a little different. My username is the latin name for milkweed. The Asclepius you just posted was actually the Greek version of the Black man Imhotep


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a bath racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Use your RID cave gibbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's my problem Asclepias.  Blacks and us liberals lost.  White cons won.  Thanks a fucking lot.  Now assholes run the country for the next 2-4 years.
> 
> I only wish all the people who were "fed up" 2 days ago would have shown up in 2010 and voted out the bums who obstructed Obama.  Instead they stayed home and the GOP won back the House and Senate.
> 
> The Democrats didn't let us down.  Your people let us down.  Us white college educated liberals showed up.  Can't blame people like me because I showed up and did was I needed to do.  I may be yelling at you but we are on the same side.  The thing that makes me the most angry is they didn't let Obama appoint a Supreme Court Justice and we didn't punish the GOP for that.  They were actually rewarded for that bad behavior.  This was NOT supposed to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White liberals lost with their inaction. White racists won because there were more whites that were racist. You personally cant do anything.
Click to expand...

If blacks, hispanics the young and women showed up Hillary would have won.  They didn't so I've lost interest in their causes.  If they aren't suffering enough to vote why should I care?   

And the sad thing is she got more votes than Trump.


----------



## Meathead

sealybobo said:


> If blacks, hispanics the young and women showed up Hillary would have won.  They didn't so I've lost interest in their causes.  If they aren't suffering enough to vote why should I care?
> 
> And the sad thing is she got more votes than Trump.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a bath racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Use your RID cave gibbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew a greek guy like me liked you for a reason
> 
> Asclepius, the Greek god of healing
> 
> From now on I'm calling you Milkweed.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a little different. My username is the latin name for milkweed. The Asclepius you just posted was actually the Greek version of the Black man Imhotep
Click to expand...

You know who else I can't wait to see them get F'ed in the A?  Unions.  I'm sure they voted for Trump.  Those stupid mother fuckers.  The GOP is going to destroy the unions.  

At least that's my prediction.  I've been wrong and I hope I'm wrong but I'm predicting doom and gloom.  I just can't see how this will end well.  

I started a thread asking who thinks the debt will go down one dime or who thinks the debt will double on Trumps watch.  AT LEAST double.  Dumb mofos.  LOL.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well turns out it wasn't just you blacks that screwed up.
> 
> Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor did
> 
> So fuck all these groups.  I don't know why I cared.  I'm not any of these things.  Maybe the Republican way is better for these groups.
> 
> To be honest, why does it even matter if you are a woman or black?  We are all Americans.  The only thing I should care about is are you a law abiding citizen, can you do the job, are you going to be a good neighbor, etc.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people always try to blame everyone else for what happened. How many white people voted for Drumpf?
Click to expand...


FYI, Seely has been bitching at me for supporting Trump for this entire campaign.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's who I hear crying on tv and the radio:  Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor
> 
> That's who's rioting and protesting right now.  Maybe they should have volunteered and helped Hillary get out the vote?  Too late dummies!  If you want to complain, complain to Women, the young, Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor for not showing up.  Don't cry when Trump fucks with Women, the young, Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor.  Show up to vote next time.  *
Click to expand...



The women didn't believe your side. Neither did the Poor.

The blacks could not gin up the enthusiasm for Hillary like they did for Obama. 


Such is the nature of Identity politics.


----------



## Correll

miketx said:


> Once they see that Trump has not actually thrown them under the bus, like every filthy democrat in the last 60 years has done, I think the ones not in prison will turn out in flocks to vote for real hope and change.





THat is what the left is afraid of.

Expect the media to be doing what they can to lie about EVERYTHING.


As loudly and as much as possible.


----------



## Correll

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well turns out it wasn't just you blacks that screwed up.
> 
> Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor did
> 
> So fuck all these groups.  I don't know why I cared.  I'm not any of these things.  Maybe the Republican way is better for these groups.
> 
> To be honest, why does it even matter if you are a woman or black?  We are all Americans.  The only thing I should care about is are you a law abiding citizen, can you do the job, are you going to be a good neighbor, etc.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people always try to blame everyone else for what happened. How many white people voted for Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep proving what a stupid racist asshole you are. I like it.
Click to expand...



It would be a very good turn of events, if a significant number of liberals realized what a venous little viper they have fostered and grown in minority racism. 


THat they for some reason, seem to think will never turn on them.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once they see that Trump has not actually thrown them under the bus, like every filthy democrat in the last 60 years has done, I think the ones not in prison will turn out in flocks to vote for real hope and change.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if the black community improves in the next 2 years.  I doubt it.  But maybe Trump will just stop dumping money into a situation that is never going to change.  Sometimes people who are in trouble need to hit rock bottom before they will change.
Click to expand...



If he can get his trade and immigration policies enacted, demand for jobs, and supply of labor will BOTH be moving in the direct that would favor the workers. 

Which would disproportionately be blacks.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a bath racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks complain that their lives don't matter but we all know if you don't vote you don't matter.  And blacks consciously didn't show up to vote this year, 2 years ago or 6 years ago.  They'd only show up if a black man was on the ticket.  Pathetic.
> 
> This should be mandatory reading in every black school across America.
> 
> How to Be a Good Citizen
> 
> Yesterday black radio was blaming Democrats for not getting out the vote.  What more do black Michiganders need to vote?  Republican governor poisons them with lead in Flint and blacks are getting shot in the back by cops all across America and instead of voting 2 days ago they rioted yesterday.  Pathetic.
Click to expand...



Blacks who vote democrat don't matter, because the Dems take them for granted and the Republicans have mostly given up on them, correctly so.


If blacks start voting REPUBLICAN, that's when they will start to matter again.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well turns out it wasn't just you blacks that screwed up.
> 
> Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor did
> 
> So fuck all these groups.  I don't know why I cared.  I'm not any of these things.  Maybe the Republican way is better for these groups.
> 
> To be honest, why does it even matter if you are a woman or black?  We are all Americans.  The only thing I should care about is are you a law abiding citizen, can you do the job, are you going to be a good neighbor, etc.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people always try to blame everyone else for what happened. How many white people voted for Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI, Seely has been bitching at me for supporting Trump for this entire campaign.
Click to expand...

Trump got the white vote. Overwhelmingly.

Hillary won over the black Hispanic young women and Muslim votes but not as much as Obama and that cost her the election.

The people who didn't want trump but didn't vote gave trump the win. All the groups shitting their pants didn't show up enough for hillary.

Now blacks get to find out what they have to lose. And maybe that's a good thing for a guy like me. Maybe I'll get a tax break. I'll let you know. I'm excited.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well turns out it wasn't just you blacks that screwed up.
> 
> Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor did
> 
> So fuck all these groups.  I don't know why I cared.  I'm not any of these things.  Maybe the Republican way is better for these groups.
> 
> To be honest, why does it even matter if you are a woman or black?  We are all Americans.  The only thing I should care about is are you a law abiding citizen, can you do the job, are you going to be a good neighbor, etc.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people always try to blame everyone else for what happened. How many white people voted for Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep proving what a stupid racist asshole you are. I like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a very good turn of events, if a significant number of liberals realized what a venous little viper they have fostered and grown in minority racism.
> 
> 
> THat they for some reason, seem to think will never turn on them.
Click to expand...

Time to stop talking and do. Let's see trumps plan for the ghettos of America. I'm excited.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a bath racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks complain that their lives don't matter but we all know if you don't vote you don't matter.  And blacks consciously didn't show up to vote this year, 2 years ago or 6 years ago.  They'd only show up if a black man was on the ticket.  Pathetic.
> 
> This should be mandatory reading in every black school across America.
> 
> How to Be a Good Citizen
> 
> Yesterday black radio was blaming Democrats for not getting out the vote.  What more do black Michiganders need to vote?  Republican governor poisons them with lead in Flint and blacks are getting shot in the back by cops all across America and instead of voting 2 days ago they rioted yesterday.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks who vote democrat don't matter, because the Dems take them for granted and the Republicans have mostly given up on them, correctly so.
> 
> 
> If blacks start voting REPUBLICAN, that's when they will start to matter again.
Click to expand...

Oh snap! Well now is your chance to show them your way is better for them.

Do Republicans only care about Americans who vote for them? So whites?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well turns out it wasn't just you blacks that screwed up.
> 
> Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor did
> 
> So fuck all these groups.  I don't know why I cared.  I'm not any of these things.  Maybe the Republican way is better for these groups.
> 
> To be honest, why does it even matter if you are a woman or black?  We are all Americans.  The only thing I should care about is are you a law abiding citizen, can you do the job, are you going to be a good neighbor, etc.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people always try to blame everyone else for what happened. How many white people voted for Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI, Seely has been bitching at me for supporting Trump for this entire campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump got the white vote. Overwhelmingly.
> ....
Click to expand...



My point was that you HAVE been "blaming me" for this entire campaign.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Well turns out it wasn't just you blacks that screwed up.
> 
> Women, the young, *Hispanic, Blacks and the Poor did
> 
> So fuck all these groups.  I don't know why I cared.  I'm not any of these things.  Maybe the Republican way is better for these groups.
> 
> To be honest, why does it even matter if you are a woman or black?  We are all Americans.  The only thing I should care about is are you a law abiding citizen, can you do the job, are you going to be a good neighbor, etc.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people always try to blame everyone else for what happened. How many white people voted for Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep proving what a stupid racist asshole you are. I like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a very good turn of events, if a significant number of liberals realized what a venous little viper they have fostered and grown in minority racism.
> 
> 
> THat they for some reason, seem to think will never turn on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time to stop talking and do. Let's see trumps plan for the ghettos of America. I'm excited.
Click to expand...




That bit where you want the plan to just be about PART of America, that's inherently divisive.

Trump's plans are to benefit America as a whole.

I've never heard him point out that blacks or browns would disproportionately benefit, even though they would.

THat was just me, translating for you.

But yes, time to do. I'm somewhat excited too.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a bath racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks complain that their lives don't matter but we all know if you don't vote you don't matter.  And blacks consciously didn't show up to vote this year, 2 years ago or 6 years ago.  They'd only show up if a black man was on the ticket.  Pathetic.
> 
> This should be mandatory reading in every black school across America.
> 
> How to Be a Good Citizen
> 
> Yesterday black radio was blaming Democrats for not getting out the vote.  What more do black Michiganders need to vote?  Republican governor poisons them with lead in Flint and blacks are getting shot in the back by cops all across America and instead of voting 2 days ago they rioted yesterday.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks who vote democrat don't matter, because the Dems take them for granted and the Republicans have mostly given up on them, correctly so.
> 
> 
> If blacks start voting REPUBLICAN, that's when they will start to matter again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh snap! Well now is your chance to show them your way is better for them.
> 
> Do Republicans only care about Americans who vote for them? So whites?
Click to expand...



YOur point was that blacks "don't matter" when they don't vote.


I pointed out that they don't matter when they do vote (dem) because that voting is taken for granted by both sides.


"Caring"? That's the first you mentioned caring.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a bath racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks complain that their lives don't matter but we all know if you don't vote you don't matter.  And blacks consciously didn't show up to vote this year, 2 years ago or 6 years ago.  They'd only show up if a black man was on the ticket.  Pathetic.
> 
> This should be mandatory reading in every black school across America.
> 
> How to Be a Good Citizen
> 
> Yesterday black radio was blaming Democrats for not getting out the vote.  What more do black Michiganders need to vote?  Republican governor poisons them with lead in Flint and blacks are getting shot in the back by cops all across America and instead of voting 2 days ago they rioted yesterday.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks who vote democrat don't matter, because the Dems take them for granted and the Republicans have mostly given up on them, correctly so.
> 
> 
> If blacks start voting REPUBLICAN, that's when they will start to matter again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh snap! Well now is your chance to show them your way is better for them.
> 
> Do Republicans only care about Americans who vote for them? So whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur point was that blacks "don't matter" when they don't vote.
> 
> 
> I pointed out that they don't matter when they do vote (dem) because that voting is taken for granted by both sides.
> 
> 
> "Caring"? That's the first you mentioned caring.
Click to expand...

Well the more I think the more optimistic I am and the more liberal protests I see the less sympathetic I am to liberals who now blame hillary for their inaction.

Sorry, the right clearly wanted it more. 

And let's be honest this is only temporary because power eventually corrupts and destroys both parties. That's why we have two parties.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a bath racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks complain that their lives don't matter but we all know if you don't vote you don't matter.  And blacks consciously didn't show up to vote this year, 2 years ago or 6 years ago.  They'd only show up if a black man was on the ticket.  Pathetic.
> 
> This should be mandatory reading in every black school across America.
> 
> How to Be a Good Citizen
> 
> Yesterday black radio was blaming Democrats for not getting out the vote.  What more do black Michiganders need to vote?  Republican governor poisons them with lead in Flint and blacks are getting shot in the back by cops all across America and instead of voting 2 days ago they rioted yesterday.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks who vote democrat don't matter, because the Dems take them for granted and the Republicans have mostly given up on them, correctly so.
> 
> 
> If blacks start voting REPUBLICAN, that's when they will start to matter again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh snap! Well now is your chance to show them your way is better for them.
> 
> Do Republicans only care about Americans who vote for them? So whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur point was that blacks "don't matter" when they don't vote.
> 
> 
> I pointed out that they don't matter when they do vote (dem) because that voting is taken for granted by both sides.
> 
> 
> "Caring"? That's the first you mentioned caring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the more I think the more optimistic I am and the more liberal protests I see the less sympathetic I am to liberals who now blame hillary for their inaction.
> 
> Sorry, the right clearly wanted it more.
> 
> And let's be honest this is only temporary because power eventually corrupts and destroys both parties. That's why we have two parties.
Click to expand...



THis is likely only temporary because the majority of births in this country are non-white already.

The dem strategy of turning this nation into a defacto One Party State is still on track.


Unless something shakes up the lock that the Left's Race Baiting and Propaganda has given it on minority bloc voting, the Two Party system will be dead very soon.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks complain that their lives don't matter but we all know if you don't vote you don't matter.  And blacks consciously didn't show up to vote this year, 2 years ago or 6 years ago.  They'd only show up if a black man was on the ticket.  Pathetic.
> 
> This should be mandatory reading in every black school across America.
> 
> How to Be a Good Citizen
> 
> Yesterday black radio was blaming Democrats for not getting out the vote.  What more do black Michiganders need to vote?  Republican governor poisons them with lead in Flint and blacks are getting shot in the back by cops all across America and instead of voting 2 days ago they rioted yesterday.  Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks who vote democrat don't matter, because the Dems take them for granted and the Republicans have mostly given up on them, correctly so.
> 
> 
> If blacks start voting REPUBLICAN, that's when they will start to matter again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh snap! Well now is your chance to show them your way is better for them.
> 
> Do Republicans only care about Americans who vote for them? So whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur point was that blacks "don't matter" when they don't vote.
> 
> 
> I pointed out that they don't matter when they do vote (dem) because that voting is taken for granted by both sides.
> 
> 
> "Caring"? That's the first you mentioned caring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the more I think the more optimistic I am and the more liberal protests I see the less sympathetic I am to liberals who now blame hillary for their inaction.
> 
> Sorry, the right clearly wanted it more.
> 
> And let's be honest this is only temporary because power eventually corrupts and destroys both parties. That's why we have two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THis is likely only temporary because the majority of births in this country are non-white already.
> 
> The dem strategy of turning this nation into a defacto One Party State is still on track.
> 
> 
> Unless something shakes up the lock that the Left's Race Baiting and Propaganda has given it on minority bloc voting, the Two Party system will be dead very soon.
Click to expand...

It shouldn't matter if you are Muslim Christian or atheist. You can't deny using religion got white America to show up

All the blm bs got whites to show up and blacks to stay home.

Who's benefitting from dividing us with wedge issues?

You may be right if these poor minorities voted or if the whites don't show up in droves because they don't see results.

We now want to see results. The protesters need to stfu and get out the way.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a bath racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks complain that their lives don't matter but we all know if you don't vote you don't matter.  And blacks consciously didn't show up to vote this year, 2 years ago or 6 years ago.  They'd only show up if a black man was on the ticket.  Pathetic.
> 
> This should be mandatory reading in every black school across America.
> 
> How to Be a Good Citizen
> 
> Yesterday black radio was blaming Democrats for not getting out the vote.  What more do black Michiganders need to vote?  Republican governor poisons them with lead in Flint and blacks are getting shot in the back by cops all across America and instead of voting 2 days ago they rioted yesterday.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks who vote democrat don't matter, because the Dems take them for granted and the Republicans have mostly given up on them, correctly so.
> 
> 
> If blacks start voting REPUBLICAN, that's when they will start to matter again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh snap! Well now is your chance to show them your way is better for them.
> 
> Do Republicans only care about Americans who vote for them? So whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur point was that blacks "don't matter" when they don't vote.
> 
> 
> I pointed out that they don't matter when they do vote (dem) because that voting is taken for granted by both sides.
> 
> 
> "Caring"? That's the first you mentioned caring.
Click to expand...

Well instead of punishing blacks for not voting for him trump and the GOP need to fix the black community.


----------



## sealybobo

When jobs come home move them to Detroit. Tax free for ten years!


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks who vote democrat don't matter, because the Dems take them for granted and the Republicans have mostly given up on them, correctly so.
> 
> 
> If blacks start voting REPUBLICAN, that's when they will start to matter again.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap! Well now is your chance to show them your way is better for them.
> 
> Do Republicans only care about Americans who vote for them? So whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur point was that blacks "don't matter" when they don't vote.
> 
> 
> I pointed out that they don't matter when they do vote (dem) because that voting is taken for granted by both sides.
> 
> 
> "Caring"? That's the first you mentioned caring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the more I think the more optimistic I am and the more liberal protests I see the less sympathetic I am to liberals who now blame hillary for their inaction.
> 
> Sorry, the right clearly wanted it more.
> 
> And let's be honest this is only temporary because power eventually corrupts and destroys both parties. That's why we have two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THis is likely only temporary because the majority of births in this country are non-white already.
> 
> The dem strategy of turning this nation into a defacto One Party State is still on track.
> 
> 
> Unless something shakes up the lock that the Left's Race Baiting and Propaganda has given it on minority bloc voting, the Two Party system will be dead very soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shouldn't matter if you are Muslim Christian or atheist. You can't deny using religion got white America to show up
> 
> All the blm bs got whites to show up and blacks to stay home.
> 
> Who's benefitting from dividing us with wedge issues?
> 
> You may be right if these poor minorities voted or if the whites don't show up in droves because they don't see results.
> 
> We now want to see results. The protesters need to stfu and get out the way.
Click to expand...




1. Religion got White America to show up? Not that I noticed, but I don't have cable.

2. BLM might have helped white turnout. THey are obviously dangerous violent racists assholes.

3. Wedge Issues? Trump ran on Trade and Immigration and Persuasion techniques. What wedge issues are you referring to?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a bath racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks complain that their lives don't matter but we all know if you don't vote you don't matter.  And blacks consciously didn't show up to vote this year, 2 years ago or 6 years ago.  They'd only show up if a black man was on the ticket.  Pathetic.
> 
> This should be mandatory reading in every black school across America.
> 
> How to Be a Good Citizen
> 
> Yesterday black radio was blaming Democrats for not getting out the vote.  What more do black Michiganders need to vote?  Republican governor poisons them with lead in Flint and blacks are getting shot in the back by cops all across America and instead of voting 2 days ago they rioted yesterday.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks who vote democrat don't matter, because the Dems take them for granted and the Republicans have mostly given up on them, correctly so.
> 
> 
> If blacks start voting REPUBLICAN, that's when they will start to matter again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh snap! Well now is your chance to show them your way is better for them.
> 
> Do Republicans only care about Americans who vote for them? So whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur point was that blacks "don't matter" when they don't vote.
> 
> 
> I pointed out that they don't matter when they do vote (dem) because that voting is taken for granted by both sides.
> 
> 
> "Caring"? That's the first you mentioned caring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well instead of punishing blacks for not voting for him trump and the GOP need to fix the black community.
Click to expand...



1. NO one is talking of punishing anyone. Trump has consistently tried to frame issues as US, Americans vs outsiders who are fucking US (see wto airbus ruling)

2. "Fix"? Republicans can't "fix" the black community. THey are not listening to us at all. The best he can do is improve the job situation. That could begin positive feedback loop. IMO, if more black males have jobs that support families, then there will be more successful black families, which will improve nearly ALL social issues. (and not just for blacks)


----------



## miketx

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks complain that their lives don't matter but we all know if you don't vote you don't matter.  And blacks consciously didn't show up to vote this year, 2 years ago or 6 years ago.  They'd only show up if a black man was on the ticket.  Pathetic.
> 
> This should be mandatory reading in every black school across America.
> 
> How to Be a Good Citizen
> 
> Yesterday black radio was blaming Democrats for not getting out the vote.  What more do black Michiganders need to vote?  Republican governor poisons them with lead in Flint and blacks are getting shot in the back by cops all across America and instead of voting 2 days ago they rioted yesterday.  Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks who vote democrat don't matter, because the Dems take them for granted and the Republicans have mostly given up on them, correctly so.
> 
> 
> If blacks start voting REPUBLICAN, that's when they will start to matter again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh snap! Well now is your chance to show them your way is better for them.
> 
> Do Republicans only care about Americans who vote for them? So whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur point was that blacks "don't matter" when they don't vote.
> 
> 
> I pointed out that they don't matter when they do vote (dem) because that voting is taken for granted by both sides.
> 
> 
> "Caring"? That's the first you mentioned caring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well instead of punishing blacks for not voting for him trump and the GOP need to fix the black community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. NO one is talking of punishing anyone. Trump has consistently tried to frame issues as US, Americans vs outsiders who are fucking US (see wto airbus ruling)
> 
> 2. "Fix"? Republicans can't "fix" the black community. THey are not listening to us at all. The best he can do is improve the job situation. That could begin positive feedback loop. IMO, if more black males have jobs that support families, then there will be more successful black families, which will improve nearly ALL social issues. (and not just for blacks)
Click to expand...

It also takes two to tango.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap! Well now is your chance to show them your way is better for them.
> 
> Do Republicans only care about Americans who vote for them? So whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur point was that blacks "don't matter" when they don't vote.
> 
> 
> I pointed out that they don't matter when they do vote (dem) because that voting is taken for granted by both sides.
> 
> 
> "Caring"? That's the first you mentioned caring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the more I think the more optimistic I am and the more liberal protests I see the less sympathetic I am to liberals who now blame hillary for their inaction.
> 
> Sorry, the right clearly wanted it more.
> 
> And let's be honest this is only temporary because power eventually corrupts and destroys both parties. That's why we have two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THis is likely only temporary because the majority of births in this country are non-white already.
> 
> The dem strategy of turning this nation into a defacto One Party State is still on track.
> 
> 
> Unless something shakes up the lock that the Left's Race Baiting and Propaganda has given it on minority bloc voting, the Two Party system will be dead very soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shouldn't matter if you are Muslim Christian or atheist. You can't deny using religion got white America to show up
> 
> All the blm bs got whites to show up and blacks to stay home.
> 
> Who's benefitting from dividing us with wedge issues?
> 
> You may be right if these poor minorities voted or if the whites don't show up in droves because they don't see results.
> 
> We now want to see results. The protesters need to stfu and get out the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Religion got White America to show up? Not that I noticed, but I don't have cable.
> 
> 2. BLM might have helped white turnout. THey are obviously dangerous violent racists assholes.
> 
> 3. Wedge Issues? Trump ran on Trade and Immigration and Persuasion techniques. What wedge issues are you referring to?
Click to expand...


God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  Also sexism.  

Don't worry about it now.  I'm on the Trump bandwagon.  My mind is wide open.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOur point was that blacks "don't matter" when they don't vote.
> 
> 
> I pointed out that they don't matter when they do vote (dem) because that voting is taken for granted by both sides.
> 
> 
> "Caring"? That's the first you mentioned caring.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the more I think the more optimistic I am and the more liberal protests I see the less sympathetic I am to liberals who now blame hillary for their inaction.
> 
> Sorry, the right clearly wanted it more.
> 
> And let's be honest this is only temporary because power eventually corrupts and destroys both parties. That's why we have two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THis is likely only temporary because the majority of births in this country are non-white already.
> 
> The dem strategy of turning this nation into a defacto One Party State is still on track.
> 
> 
> Unless something shakes up the lock that the Left's Race Baiting and Propaganda has given it on minority bloc voting, the Two Party system will be dead very soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shouldn't matter if you are Muslim Christian or atheist. You can't deny using religion got white America to show up
> 
> All the blm bs got whites to show up and blacks to stay home.
> 
> Who's benefitting from dividing us with wedge issues?
> 
> You may be right if these poor minorities voted or if the whites don't show up in droves because they don't see results.
> 
> We now want to see results. The protesters need to stfu and get out the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Religion got White America to show up? Not that I noticed, but I don't have cable.
> 
> 2. BLM might have helped white turnout. THey are obviously dangerous violent racists assholes.
> 
> 3. Wedge Issues? Trump ran on Trade and Immigration and Persuasion techniques. What wedge issues are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  Also sexism.
> 
> Don't worry about it now.  I'm on the Trump bandwagon.  My mind is wide open.
Click to expand...



1. Trump made the weakest of attempts to build bridges with the Religious Right. I didn't find it especially convincing, and I'm sure they did not either. I'm willing to be that most of that vote was really voting against Hillary.

2. Trump has not made an issue of gays. 

3. Guns? 

4. Deporting illegals is not about race.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the more I think the more optimistic I am and the more liberal protests I see the less sympathetic I am to liberals who now blame hillary for their inaction.
> 
> Sorry, the right clearly wanted it more.
> 
> And let's be honest this is only temporary because power eventually corrupts and destroys both parties. That's why we have two parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is likely only temporary because the majority of births in this country are non-white already.
> 
> The dem strategy of turning this nation into a defacto One Party State is still on track.
> 
> 
> Unless something shakes up the lock that the Left's Race Baiting and Propaganda has given it on minority bloc voting, the Two Party system will be dead very soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shouldn't matter if you are Muslim Christian or atheist. You can't deny using religion got white America to show up
> 
> All the blm bs got whites to show up and blacks to stay home.
> 
> Who's benefitting from dividing us with wedge issues?
> 
> You may be right if these poor minorities voted or if the whites don't show up in droves because they don't see results.
> 
> We now want to see results. The protesters need to stfu and get out the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Religion got White America to show up? Not that I noticed, but I don't have cable.
> 
> 2. BLM might have helped white turnout. THey are obviously dangerous violent racists assholes.
> 
> 3. Wedge Issues? Trump ran on Trade and Immigration and Persuasion techniques. What wedge issues are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  Also sexism.
> 
> Don't worry about it now.  I'm on the Trump bandwagon.  My mind is wide open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Trump made the weakest of attempts to build bridges with the Religious Right. I didn't find it especially convincing, and I'm sure they did not either. I'm willing to be that most of that vote was really voting against Hillary.
> 
> 2. Trump has not made an issue of gays.
> 
> 3. Guns?
> 
> 4. Deporting illegals is not about race.
Click to expand...


1. Agree.  But he will appoint a pro life judge

2.  Trump don't care about gays

3.  I love my guns

4. Hispanics and blacks who were offended didn't vote so they don't matter.  And I've woke up.  Who cares if you are a black or muslim or women or gay.  Why are these special protected classes of people?  They are Americans just like us white guys are.  We have to compete too and we get no special attention nor should we.  Everyone should get the same opportunity but we are not really born equal.  A rich kid is going to have a better life than a middle class kid.  A middle class kid is going to have it better than a poor kid.  If poor people don't like it, don't have kids.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THis is likely only temporary because the majority of births in this country are non-white already.
> 
> The dem strategy of turning this nation into a defacto One Party State is still on track.
> 
> 
> Unless something shakes up the lock that the Left's Race Baiting and Propaganda has given it on minority bloc voting, the Two Party system will be dead very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> It shouldn't matter if you are Muslim Christian or atheist. You can't deny using religion got white America to show up
> 
> All the blm bs got whites to show up and blacks to stay home.
> 
> Who's benefitting from dividing us with wedge issues?
> 
> You may be right if these poor minorities voted or if the whites don't show up in droves because they don't see results.
> 
> We now want to see results. The protesters need to stfu and get out the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Religion got White America to show up? Not that I noticed, but I don't have cable.
> 
> 2. BLM might have helped white turnout. THey are obviously dangerous violent racists assholes.
> 
> 3. Wedge Issues? Trump ran on Trade and Immigration and Persuasion techniques. What wedge issues are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  Also sexism.
> 
> Don't worry about it now.  I'm on the Trump bandwagon.  My mind is wide open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Trump made the weakest of attempts to build bridges with the Religious Right. I didn't find it especially convincing, and I'm sure they did not either. I'm willing to be that most of that vote was really voting against Hillary.
> 
> 2. Trump has not made an issue of gays.
> 
> 3. Guns?
> 
> 4. Deporting illegals is not about race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Agree.  But he will appoint a pro life judge
> 
> 2.  Trump don't care about gays
> 
> 3.  I love my guns
> 
> 4. Hispanics and blacks who were offended didn't vote so they don't matter.  And I've woke up.  Who cares if you are a black or muslim or women or gay.  Why are these special protected classes of people?  They are Americans just like us white guys are.  We have to compete too and we get no special attention nor should we.  Everyone should get the same opportunity but we are not really born equal.  A rich kid is going to have a better life than a middle class kid.  A middle class kid is going to have it better than a poor kid.  If poor people don't like it, don't have kids.
Click to expand...




1. As well he should. THe rational of Privacy was bad law.

2. Care? DO they want good government or validation?

3. DItto.

4. All of us having the same opportunity is not racism, it is the opposite of racism. Nothing in Trump's platform is about reducing opportunity for any American. There are, and will continue to be plenty of avenues/attempts to aid poor/middle class people as compared to rich.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.


If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?

Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes. 

Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.

So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
Click to expand...



Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
Click to expand...

You can't have a Dave Bannon and Breitbart working for you and say that.  You can't ignore that whites overwhelmingly voted for trump and no one else did.  How do you explain that?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
Click to expand...


The robber baron bankster himself J.P. Morgan commented after the Great Depression:

When through a process of law the common people have lost their homes, they will be more tractable and more easily governed by the strong arm of the law applied by the central power of leading financiers. People without homes will not quarrel with their leaders. This is well known among our principle men now engaged in forming an imperialism of [crony] capitalism to govern the world.  By dividing the people we can get them to expend their energies in fighting over questions of no importance to us.

Three quarters of a century later when the 2008 housing bubble crisis exploded 5 million homes were lostby hapless Americans fraudulently tricked by devious criminal banksters (that not more than one ever served any jail time over), the mega-rich crime boss’ prophetic words take on even greater significance.


----------



## sealybobo

The easy answer is Donald J. Trump. True, Trump was the first modern Republican to win the nomination based on racial prejudice. And, yes, racial resentment does more to explain support for Trump than even ideology.

But Trump is not acting in a vacuum. He is instead riding forces set in motion a half-century ago. His identity-based nomination should be seen as the logical culmination of Republicans' 50-year "Southern strategy" to make politics primarily about race and identity instead of economics.

What happens in politics," Schattschneider writes, "depends on the way in which people are divided into factions, parties, groups, classes, etc. The outcome of the game of politics depends on which of a multitude of possible conflicts gains the dominant position."

Politics involves many issues, across multiple dimensions. But in a two-party system like the one we have in America, there can really only be one primary dividing conflict at any given time, since there are only two parties.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't have a Dave Bannon and Breitbart working for you and say that.  You can't ignore that whites overwhelmingly voted for trump and no one else did.  How do you explain that?
Click to expand...



You want me, a republican to explain why whites voted majority for Trump?

Because we believe his policies will be for the best for America as a whole. 

imo, Trump gave American workers filled with job insecurity motivation to come out and vote.


That is not "using race" to get votes.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The robber baron bankster himself J.P. Morgan commented after the Great Depression:
> 
> When through a process of law the common people have lost their homes, they will be more tractable and more easily governed by the strong arm of the law applied by the central power of leading financiers. People without homes will not quarrel with their leaders. This is well known among our principle men now engaged in forming an imperialism of [crony] capitalism to govern the world.  By dividing the people we can get them to expend their energies in fighting over questions of no importance to us.
> 
> Three quarters of a century later when the 2008 housing bubble crisis exploded 5 million homes were lostby hapless Americans fraudulently tricked by devious criminal banksters (that not more than one ever served any jail time over), the mega-rich crime boss’ prophetic words take on even greater significance.
Click to expand...



The strategy of making people dependent on government in order to make them compliant is a long standing DEMOCRATIC strategy.

That is what Newt was referring to when he referred to Obama as the "Food Stamp President".

Trump's policies, that fired up the Republicans base is all about increasing the INDEPENDENCE OF American workers.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The robber baron bankster himself J.P. Morgan commented after the Great Depression:
> 
> When through a process of law the common people have lost their homes, they will be more tractable and more easily governed by the strong arm of the law applied by the central power of leading financiers. People without homes will not quarrel with their leaders. This is well known among our principle men now engaged in forming an imperialism of [crony] capitalism to govern the world.  By dividing the people we can get them to expend their energies in fighting over questions of no importance to us.
> 
> Three quarters of a century later when the 2008 housing bubble crisis exploded 5 million homes were lostby hapless Americans fraudulently tricked by devious criminal banksters (that not more than one ever served any jail time over), the mega-rich crime boss’ prophetic words take on even greater significance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The strategy of making people dependent on government in order to make them compliant is a long standing DEMOCRATIC strategy.
> 
> That is what Newt was referring to when he referred to Obama as the "Food Stamp President".
> 
> Trump's policies, that fired up the Republicans base is all about increasing the INDEPENDENCE OF American workers.
Click to expand...

Lets see his results.  Just don't tell me he's doing a good job like you guys did Bush in 2007.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> The easy answer is Donald J. Trump. True, Trump was the first modern Republican to win the nomination based on racial prejudice. And, yes, racial resentment does more to explain support for Trump than even ideology.
> 
> But Trump is not acting in a vacuum. He is instead riding forces set in motion a half-century ago. His identity-based nomination should be seen as the logical culmination of Republicans' 50-year "Southern strategy" to make politics primarily about race and identity instead of economics.
> 
> What happens in politics," Schattschneider writes, "depends on the way in which people are divided into factions, parties, groups, classes, etc. The outcome of the game of politics depends on which of a multitude of possible conflicts gains the dominant position."
> 
> Politics involves many issues, across multiple dimensions. But in a two-party system like the one we have in America, there can really only be one primary dividing conflict at any given time, since there are only two parties.




1. The Southern Strategy is a myth.

2. Trump ran on Trade and Immigration.

3. If you don't let go of the Racism Myth, you will never understand anything about half this nation.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The robber baron bankster himself J.P. Morgan commented after the Great Depression:
> 
> When through a process of law the common people have lost their homes, they will be more tractable and more easily governed by the strong arm of the law applied by the central power of leading financiers. People without homes will not quarrel with their leaders. This is well known among our principle men now engaged in forming an imperialism of [crony] capitalism to govern the world.  By dividing the people we can get them to expend their energies in fighting over questions of no importance to us.
> 
> Three quarters of a century later when the 2008 housing bubble crisis exploded 5 million homes were lostby hapless Americans fraudulently tricked by devious criminal banksters (that not more than one ever served any jail time over), the mega-rich crime boss’ prophetic words take on even greater significance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The strategy of making people dependent on government in order to make them compliant is a long standing DEMOCRATIC strategy.
> 
> That is what Newt was referring to when he referred to Obama as the "Food Stamp President".
> 
> Trump's policies, that fired up the Republicans base is all about increasing the INDEPENDENCE OF American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets see his results.
Click to expand...


WATCH FOR THE MEDIA trying to distract you from that. They will be lying to you.


A LOT.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The easy answer is Donald J. Trump. True, Trump was the first modern Republican to win the nomination based on racial prejudice. And, yes, racial resentment does more to explain support for Trump than even ideology.
> 
> But Trump is not acting in a vacuum. He is instead riding forces set in motion a half-century ago. His identity-based nomination should be seen as the logical culmination of Republicans' 50-year "Southern strategy" to make politics primarily about race and identity instead of economics.
> 
> What happens in politics," Schattschneider writes, "depends on the way in which people are divided into factions, parties, groups, classes, etc. The outcome of the game of politics depends on which of a multitude of possible conflicts gains the dominant position."
> 
> Politics involves many issues, across multiple dimensions. But in a two-party system like the one we have in America, there can really only be one primary dividing conflict at any given time, since there are only two parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Southern Strategy is a myth.
> 
> 2. Trump ran on Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 3. If you don't let go of the Racism Myth, you will never understand anything about half this nation.
Click to expand...

The southern strategy was not a myth.  It's a fact.  Do you know who Lee Atwater is?

If you are going to pretend it's a myth or if you really believe that then I'll take you a lot less seriously.

Lee Atwater - Wikipedia


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The robber baron bankster himself J.P. Morgan commented after the Great Depression:
> 
> When through a process of law the common people have lost their homes, they will be more tractable and more easily governed by the strong arm of the law applied by the central power of leading financiers. People without homes will not quarrel with their leaders. This is well known among our principle men now engaged in forming an imperialism of [crony] capitalism to govern the world.  By dividing the people we can get them to expend their energies in fighting over questions of no importance to us.
> 
> Three quarters of a century later when the 2008 housing bubble crisis exploded 5 million homes were lostby hapless Americans fraudulently tricked by devious criminal banksters (that not more than one ever served any jail time over), the mega-rich crime boss’ prophetic words take on even greater significance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The strategy of making people dependent on government in order to make them compliant is a long standing DEMOCRATIC strategy.
> 
> That is what Newt was referring to when he referred to Obama as the "Food Stamp President".
> 
> Trump's policies, that fired up the Republicans base is all about increasing the INDEPENDENCE OF American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets see his results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WATCH FOR THE MEDIA trying to distract you from that. They will be lying to you.
> 
> 
> A LOT.
Click to expand...

Yes, I notice you guys are setting things up so when you pull shinanigans and the media exposes you you'll just say, "the media is lying".


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The easy answer is Donald J. Trump. True, Trump was the first modern Republican to win the nomination based on racial prejudice. And, yes, racial resentment does more to explain support for Trump than even ideology.
> 
> But Trump is not acting in a vacuum. He is instead riding forces set in motion a half-century ago. His identity-based nomination should be seen as the logical culmination of Republicans' 50-year "Southern strategy" to make politics primarily about race and identity instead of economics.
> 
> What happens in politics," Schattschneider writes, "depends on the way in which people are divided into factions, parties, groups, classes, etc. The outcome of the game of politics depends on which of a multitude of possible conflicts gains the dominant position."
> 
> Politics involves many issues, across multiple dimensions. But in a two-party system like the one we have in America, there can really only be one primary dividing conflict at any given time, since there are only two parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Southern Strategy is a myth.
> 
> 2. Trump ran on Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 3. If you don't let go of the Racism Myth, you will never understand anything about half this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The southern strategy was not a myth.  It's a fact.  Do you know who Lee Atwater is?
> 
> If you are going to pretend it's a myth or if you really believe that then I'll take you a lot less seriously.
> 
> Lee Atwater - Wikipedia
Click to expand...




Yes, maybe that was actually Atwater. Or maybe it wasn't.

He gave his opinion. One that is not backed up by the facts.

If it was him, it is not clear that he ever voiced these ideas in his head out loud. It has not been established that his view of the South flipping was correct and indeed, I have seen convincing studies showing otherwise.


Nixon, the supposed father of the Southern Strategy was THE major force in desegregating Southern Schools, and enforcing busing in general. 

He also vastly expanded Affirmative Action.

His way of "dealing" with Southern Racist voters, was to slam though desegregation fast and early so that it would be a done deal by the time of his reelection.


That's hardly pandering to them.


You need to be more suspicious when liberals tell you bad things about their enemies.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The robber baron bankster himself J.P. Morgan commented after the Great Depression:
> 
> When through a process of law the common people have lost their homes, they will be more tractable and more easily governed by the strong arm of the law applied by the central power of leading financiers. People without homes will not quarrel with their leaders. This is well known among our principle men now engaged in forming an imperialism of [crony] capitalism to govern the world.  By dividing the people we can get them to expend their energies in fighting over questions of no importance to us.
> 
> Three quarters of a century later when the 2008 housing bubble crisis exploded 5 million homes were lostby hapless Americans fraudulently tricked by devious criminal banksters (that not more than one ever served any jail time over), the mega-rich crime boss’ prophetic words take on even greater significance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The strategy of making people dependent on government in order to make them compliant is a long standing DEMOCRATIC strategy.
> 
> That is what Newt was referring to when he referred to Obama as the "Food Stamp President".
> 
> Trump's policies, that fired up the Republicans base is all about increasing the INDEPENDENCE OF American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets see his results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WATCH FOR THE MEDIA trying to distract you from that. They will be lying to you.
> 
> 
> A LOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I notice you guys are setting things up so when you pull shinanigans and the media exposes you you'll just say, "the media is lying".
Click to expand...



NOt sure what you are referring to.

I'm talking about results. Jobs. Wages. Improvements in healthy families. Decreases in crime. 


Watch and listen for them, because the media will NOT TELL YOU, any news supporting the idea that Trumps policies are working.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The easy answer is Donald J. Trump. True, Trump was the first modern Republican to win the nomination based on racial prejudice. And, yes, racial resentment does more to explain support for Trump than even ideology.
> 
> But Trump is not acting in a vacuum. He is instead riding forces set in motion a half-century ago. His identity-based nomination should be seen as the logical culmination of Republicans' 50-year "Southern strategy" to make politics primarily about race and identity instead of economics.
> 
> What happens in politics," Schattschneider writes, "depends on the way in which people are divided into factions, parties, groups, classes, etc. The outcome of the game of politics depends on which of a multitude of possible conflicts gains the dominant position."
> 
> Politics involves many issues, across multiple dimensions. But in a two-party system like the one we have in America, there can really only be one primary dividing conflict at any given time, since there are only two parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Southern Strategy is a myth.
> 
> 2. Trump ran on Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 3. If you don't let go of the Racism Myth, you will never understand anything about half this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The southern strategy was not a myth.  It's a fact.  Do you know who Lee Atwater is?
> 
> If you are going to pretend it's a myth or if you really believe that then I'll take you a lot less seriously.
> 
> Lee Atwater - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, maybe that was actually Atwater. Or maybe it wasn't.
> 
> He gave his opinion. One that is not backed up by the facts.
> 
> If it was him, it is not clear that he ever voiced these ideas in his head out loud. It has not been established that his view of the South flipping was correct and indeed, I have seen convincing studies showing otherwise.
> 
> 
> Nixon, the supposed father of the Southern Strategy was THE major force in desegregating Southern Schools, and enforcing busing in general.
> 
> He also vastly expanded Affirmative Action.
> 
> His way of "dealing" with Southern Racist voters, was to slam though desegregation fast and early so that it would be a done deal by the time of his reelection.
> 
> 
> That's hardly pandering to them.
> 
> 
> You need to be more suspicious when liberals tell you bad things about their enemies.
Click to expand...

You're just being stubborn. Or in denial.

Here's a new question. What % of blacks will vote for trump in 2018? If he wins even 1 over hell be a 2 termer. If not why didn't he win them over.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The robber baron bankster himself J.P. Morgan commented after the Great Depression:
> 
> When through a process of law the common people have lost their homes, they will be more tractable and more easily governed by the strong arm of the law applied by the central power of leading financiers. People without homes will not quarrel with their leaders. This is well known among our principle men now engaged in forming an imperialism of [crony] capitalism to govern the world.  By dividing the people we can get them to expend their energies in fighting over questions of no importance to us.
> 
> Three quarters of a century later when the 2008 housing bubble crisis exploded 5 million homes were lostby hapless Americans fraudulently tricked by devious criminal banksters (that not more than one ever served any jail time over), the mega-rich crime boss’ prophetic words take on even greater significance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strategy of making people dependent on government in order to make them compliant is a long standing DEMOCRATIC strategy.
> 
> That is what Newt was referring to when he referred to Obama as the "Food Stamp President".
> 
> Trump's policies, that fired up the Republicans base is all about increasing the INDEPENDENCE OF American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets see his results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WATCH FOR THE MEDIA trying to distract you from that. They will be lying to you.
> 
> 
> A LOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I notice you guys are setting things up so when you pull shinanigans and the media exposes you you'll just say, "the media is lying".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt sure what you are referring to.
> 
> I'm talking about results. Jobs. Wages. Improvements in healthy families. Decreases in crime.
> 
> 
> Watch and listen for them, because the media will NOT TELL YOU, any news supporting the idea that Trumps policies are working.
Click to expand...

I disagree. You're fooled into thinking the midia is liberal. I got news for you. Even the cons didn't want trump. They just embrace him now


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't have a Dave Bannon and Breitbart working for you and say that.  You can't ignore that whites overwhelmingly voted for trump and no one else did.  How do you explain that?
Click to expand...



Ignorant and illogical as usual.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The easy answer is Donald J. Trump. True, Trump was the first modern Republican to win the nomination based on racial prejudice. And, yes, racial resentment does more to explain support for Trump than even ideology.
> 
> But Trump is not acting in a vacuum. He is instead riding forces set in motion a half-century ago. His identity-based nomination should be seen as the logical culmination of Republicans' 50-year "Southern strategy" to make politics primarily about race and identity instead of economics.
> 
> What happens in politics," Schattschneider writes, "depends on the way in which people are divided into factions, parties, groups, classes, etc. The outcome of the game of politics depends on which of a multitude of possible conflicts gains the dominant position."
> 
> Politics involves many issues, across multiple dimensions. But in a two-party system like the one we have in America, there can really only be one primary dividing conflict at any given time, since there are only two parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Southern Strategy is a myth.
> 
> 2. Trump ran on Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 3. If you don't let go of the Racism Myth, you will never understand anything about half this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The southern strategy was not a myth.  It's a fact.  Do you know who Lee Atwater is?
> 
> If you are going to pretend it's a myth or if you really believe that then I'll take you a lot less seriously.
> 
> Lee Atwater - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, maybe that was actually Atwater. Or maybe it wasn't.
> 
> He gave his opinion. One that is not backed up by the facts.
> 
> If it was him, it is not clear that he ever voiced these ideas in his head out loud. It has not been established that his view of the South flipping was correct and indeed, I have seen convincing studies showing otherwise.
> 
> 
> Nixon, the supposed father of the Southern Strategy was THE major force in desegregating Southern Schools, and enforcing busing in general.
> 
> He also vastly expanded Affirmative Action.
> 
> His way of "dealing" with Southern Racist voters, was to slam though desegregation fast and early so that it would be a done deal by the time of his reelection.
> 
> 
> That's hardly pandering to them.
> 
> 
> You need to be more suspicious when liberals tell you bad things about their enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just being stubborn. Or in denial.
> 
> Here's a new question. What % of blacks will vote for trump in 2018? If he wins even 1 over hell be a 2 termer. If not why didn't he win them over.
Click to expand...



For the same reason that republicans have not been getting more black votes.

Successful liberal propaganda.

NO MATTER WHAT HAPPENS, THE MEDIA WILL BE TELLING BLACKS (AND BROWNS) THAT THE NEXT 4 YEARS ARE HELL, AND TRUMP IS EVUL.


Trump could make the lame walk and the blind see and the media would slam him for putting black nurses out of work.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The easy answer is Donald J. Trump. True, Trump was the first modern Republican to win the nomination based on racial prejudice. And, yes, racial resentment does more to explain support for Trump than even ideology.
> 
> But Trump is not acting in a vacuum. He is instead riding forces set in motion a half-century ago. His identity-based nomination should be seen as the logical culmination of Republicans' 50-year "Southern strategy" to make politics primarily about race and identity instead of economics.
> 
> What happens in politics," Schattschneider writes, "depends on the way in which people are divided into factions, parties, groups, classes, etc. The outcome of the game of politics depends on which of a multitude of possible conflicts gains the dominant position."
> 
> Politics involves many issues, across multiple dimensions. But in a two-party system like the one we have in America, there can really only be one primary dividing conflict at any given time, since there are only two parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Southern Strategy is a myth.
> 
> 2. Trump ran on Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 3. If you don't let go of the Racism Myth, you will never understand anything about half this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The southern strategy was not a myth.  It's a fact.  Do you know who Lee Atwater is?
> 
> If you are going to pretend it's a myth or if you really believe that then I'll take you a lot less seriously.
> 
> Lee Atwater - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, maybe that was actually Atwater. Or maybe it wasn't.
> 
> He gave his opinion. One that is not backed up by the facts.
> 
> If it was him, it is not clear that he ever voiced these ideas in his head out loud. It has not been established that his view of the South flipping was correct and indeed, I have seen convincing studies showing otherwise.
> 
> 
> Nixon, the supposed father of the Southern Strategy was THE major force in desegregating Southern Schools, and enforcing busing in general.
> 
> He also vastly expanded Affirmative Action.
> 
> His way of "dealing" with Southern Racist voters, was to slam though desegregation fast and early so that it would be a done deal by the time of his reelection.
> 
> 
> That's hardly pandering to them.
> 
> 
> You need to be more suspicious when liberals tell you bad things about their enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just being stubborn. Or in denial.
> 
> Here's a new question. What % of blacks will vote for trump in 2018? If he wins even 1 over hell be a 2 termer. If not why didn't he win them over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason that republicans have not been getting more black votes.
> 
> Successful liberal propaganda.
> 
> NO MATTER WHAT HAPPENS, THE MEDIA WILL BE TELLING BLACKS (AND BROWNS) THAT THE NEXT 4 YEARS ARE HELL, AND TRUMP IS EVUL.
> 
> 
> Trump could make the lame walk and the blind see and the media would slam him for putting black nurses out of work.
Click to expand...

Or he could cripple and blind people and you'll defend him.  Watch.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The strategy of making people dependent on government in order to make them compliant is a long standing DEMOCRATIC strategy.
> 
> That is what Newt was referring to when he referred to Obama as the "Food Stamp President".
> 
> Trump's policies, that fired up the Republicans base is all about increasing the INDEPENDENCE OF American workers.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see his results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WATCH FOR THE MEDIA trying to distract you from that. They will be lying to you.
> 
> 
> A LOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I notice you guys are setting things up so when you pull shinanigans and the media exposes you you'll just say, "the media is lying".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt sure what you are referring to.
> 
> I'm talking about results. Jobs. Wages. Improvements in healthy families. Decreases in crime.
> 
> 
> Watch and listen for them, because the media will NOT TELL YOU, any news supporting the idea that Trumps policies are working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. You're fooled into thinking the midia is liberal. I got news for you. Even the cons didn't want trump. They just embrace him now
Click to expand...



1. THe media is completely liberal.

2. Trump is not very conservative. It makes complete sense that some conservative republicans do not like him.

3. Trump was/still is an outsider. The Party Leadership did not/do not want him.

4. And none of that changes that you should actively try to focus on the results.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Southern Strategy is a myth.
> 
> 2. Trump ran on Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 3. If you don't let go of the Racism Myth, you will never understand anything about half this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> The southern strategy was not a myth.  It's a fact.  Do you know who Lee Atwater is?
> 
> If you are going to pretend it's a myth or if you really believe that then I'll take you a lot less seriously.
> 
> Lee Atwater - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, maybe that was actually Atwater. Or maybe it wasn't.
> 
> He gave his opinion. One that is not backed up by the facts.
> 
> If it was him, it is not clear that he ever voiced these ideas in his head out loud. It has not been established that his view of the South flipping was correct and indeed, I have seen convincing studies showing otherwise.
> 
> 
> Nixon, the supposed father of the Southern Strategy was THE major force in desegregating Southern Schools, and enforcing busing in general.
> 
> He also vastly expanded Affirmative Action.
> 
> His way of "dealing" with Southern Racist voters, was to slam though desegregation fast and early so that it would be a done deal by the time of his reelection.
> 
> 
> That's hardly pandering to them.
> 
> 
> You need to be more suspicious when liberals tell you bad things about their enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just being stubborn. Or in denial.
> 
> Here's a new question. What % of blacks will vote for trump in 2018? If he wins even 1 over hell be a 2 termer. If not why didn't he win them over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason that republicans have not been getting more black votes.
> 
> Successful liberal propaganda.
> 
> NO MATTER WHAT HAPPENS, THE MEDIA WILL BE TELLING BLACKS (AND BROWNS) THAT THE NEXT 4 YEARS ARE HELL, AND TRUMP IS EVUL.
> 
> 
> Trump could make the lame walk and the blind see and the media would slam him for putting black nurses out of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or he could cripple and blind people and you'll defend him.  Watch.
Click to expand...



I've asked you to watch "jobs and wages" and secondary effects of that to judge Trump by if he succeeds.


What, in your opinion, should I watch to judge Trump by, to see if he fails?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The southern strategy was not a myth.  It's a fact.  Do you know who Lee Atwater is?
> 
> If you are going to pretend it's a myth or if you really believe that then I'll take you a lot less seriously.
> 
> Lee Atwater - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, maybe that was actually Atwater. Or maybe it wasn't.
> 
> He gave his opinion. One that is not backed up by the facts.
> 
> If it was him, it is not clear that he ever voiced these ideas in his head out loud. It has not been established that his view of the South flipping was correct and indeed, I have seen convincing studies showing otherwise.
> 
> 
> Nixon, the supposed father of the Southern Strategy was THE major force in desegregating Southern Schools, and enforcing busing in general.
> 
> He also vastly expanded Affirmative Action.
> 
> His way of "dealing" with Southern Racist voters, was to slam though desegregation fast and early so that it would be a done deal by the time of his reelection.
> 
> 
> That's hardly pandering to them.
> 
> 
> You need to be more suspicious when liberals tell you bad things about their enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just being stubborn. Or in denial.
> 
> Here's a new question. What % of blacks will vote for trump in 2018? If he wins even 1 over hell be a 2 termer. If not why didn't he win them over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason that republicans have not been getting more black votes.
> 
> Successful liberal propaganda.
> 
> NO MATTER WHAT HAPPENS, THE MEDIA WILL BE TELLING BLACKS (AND BROWNS) THAT THE NEXT 4 YEARS ARE HELL, AND TRUMP IS EVUL.
> 
> 
> Trump could make the lame walk and the blind see and the media would slam him for putting black nurses out of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or he could cripple and blind people and you'll defend him.  Watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you to watch "jobs and wages" and secondary effects of that to judge Trump by if he succeeds.
> 
> 
> What, in your opinion, should I watch to judge Trump by, to see if he fails?
Click to expand...


Agree


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, maybe that was actually Atwater. Or maybe it wasn't.
> 
> He gave his opinion. One that is not backed up by the facts.
> 
> If it was him, it is not clear that he ever voiced these ideas in his head out loud. It has not been established that his view of the South flipping was correct and indeed, I have seen convincing studies showing otherwise.
> 
> 
> Nixon, the supposed father of the Southern Strategy was THE major force in desegregating Southern Schools, and enforcing busing in general.
> 
> He also vastly expanded Affirmative Action.
> 
> His way of "dealing" with Southern Racist voters, was to slam though desegregation fast and early so that it would be a done deal by the time of his reelection.
> 
> 
> That's hardly pandering to them.
> 
> 
> You need to be more suspicious when liberals tell you bad things about their enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> You're just being stubborn. Or in denial.
> 
> Here's a new question. What % of blacks will vote for trump in 2018? If he wins even 1 over hell be a 2 termer. If not why didn't he win them over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason that republicans have not been getting more black votes.
> 
> Successful liberal propaganda.
> 
> NO MATTER WHAT HAPPENS, THE MEDIA WILL BE TELLING BLACKS (AND BROWNS) THAT THE NEXT 4 YEARS ARE HELL, AND TRUMP IS EVUL.
> 
> 
> Trump could make the lame walk and the blind see and the media would slam him for putting black nurses out of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or he could cripple and blind people and you'll defend him.  Watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you to watch "jobs and wages" and secondary effects of that to judge Trump by if he succeeds.
> 
> 
> What, in your opinion, should I watch to judge Trump by, to see if he fails?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree
Click to expand...




Errr, are saying I should watch jobs, wages and effects also?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just being stubborn. Or in denial.
> 
> Here's a new question. What % of blacks will vote for trump in 2018? If he wins even 1 over hell be a 2 termer. If not why didn't he win them over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason that republicans have not been getting more black votes.
> 
> Successful liberal propaganda.
> 
> NO MATTER WHAT HAPPENS, THE MEDIA WILL BE TELLING BLACKS (AND BROWNS) THAT THE NEXT 4 YEARS ARE HELL, AND TRUMP IS EVUL.
> 
> 
> Trump could make the lame walk and the blind see and the media would slam him for putting black nurses out of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or he could cripple and blind people and you'll defend him.  Watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you to watch "jobs and wages" and secondary effects of that to judge Trump by if he succeeds.
> 
> 
> What, in your opinion, should I watch to judge Trump by, to see if he fails?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, are saying I should watch jobs, wages and effects also?
Click to expand...


Yes.  I won't be super critical of Trump.  Even if he ends medicare and medicaid the stupid ass voters trusted the GOP and I warned them so anything libertarian the GOP does is ok with me.  Fuck everybody else.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
Click to expand...

I guess thats why all the white hate groups voted for him then.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason that republicans have not been getting more black votes.
> 
> Successful liberal propaganda.
> 
> NO MATTER WHAT HAPPENS, THE MEDIA WILL BE TELLING BLACKS (AND BROWNS) THAT THE NEXT 4 YEARS ARE HELL, AND TRUMP IS EVUL.
> 
> 
> Trump could make the lame walk and the blind see and the media would slam him for putting black nurses out of work.
> 
> 
> 
> Or he could cripple and blind people and you'll defend him.  Watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you to watch "jobs and wages" and secondary effects of that to judge Trump by if he succeeds.
> 
> 
> What, in your opinion, should I watch to judge Trump by, to see if he fails?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, are saying I should watch jobs, wages and effects also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  I won't be super critical of Trump.  Even if he ends medicare and medicaid the stupid ass voters trusted the GOP and I warned them so anything libertarian the GOP does is ok with me.  Fuck everybody else.
Click to expand...



And if he does NOT end medicare and medicaid, then you will do the opposite of that? Right?


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why all the white hate groups voted for him then.
Click to expand...




You know that how?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or he could cripple and blind people and you'll defend him.  Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you to watch "jobs and wages" and secondary effects of that to judge Trump by if he succeeds.
> 
> 
> What, in your opinion, should I watch to judge Trump by, to see if he fails?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, are saying I should watch jobs, wages and effects also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  I won't be super critical of Trump.  Even if he ends medicare and medicaid the stupid ass voters trusted the GOP and I warned them so anything libertarian the GOP does is ok with me.  Fuck everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if he does NOT end medicare and medicaid, then you will do the opposite of that? Right?
Click to expand...

Sure but you'll see. Major cuts to both programs. And you'll clearly defend it.

In fact I started a thread about SS and Republicans are already arguing why SS needs to go.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why all the white hate groups voted for him then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that how?
Click to expand...

The lyin media tells us


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you to watch "jobs and wages" and secondary effects of that to judge Trump by if he succeeds.
> 
> 
> What, in your opinion, should I watch to judge Trump by, to see if he fails?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, are saying I should watch jobs, wages and effects also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  I won't be super critical of Trump.  Even if he ends medicare and medicaid the stupid ass voters trusted the GOP and I warned them so anything libertarian the GOP does is ok with me.  Fuck everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if he does NOT end medicare and medicaid, then you will do the opposite of that? Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure but you'll see. Major cuts to both programs. And you'll clearly defend it.
> 
> In fact I started a thread about SS and Republicans are already arguing why SS needs to go.
Click to expand...



THe ideological problems with SOcial Security, which Conservatives have long discussed, have become reality. 

BUT, as has often been pointed out, Trump is not really a conservative. He is a nationalist and a populist.

He has not run on cutting medicare and medicaid and there is no indication that he is going to do that.

You are letting your fears dominate your perceptions.


IF he does NOT do deep cuts, you will do the opposite of that, right?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why all the white hate groups voted for him then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lyin media tells us
Click to expand...



IN this case, I am trust that the media is accurately relaying what the actual white racists are saying.

But, I have never taken Duke or any of his ilk at their word.

You do realize the obvious reasons for them to want Trump to fail, right?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, are saying I should watch jobs, wages and effects also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  I won't be super critical of Trump.  Even if he ends medicare and medicaid the stupid ass voters trusted the GOP and I warned them so anything libertarian the GOP does is ok with me.  Fuck everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if he does NOT end medicare and medicaid, then you will do the opposite of that? Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure but you'll see. Major cuts to both programs. And you'll clearly defend it.
> 
> In fact I started a thread about SS and Republicans are already arguing why SS needs to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe ideological problems with SOcial Security, which Conservatives have long discussed, have become reality.
> 
> BUT, as has often been pointed out, Trump is not really a conservative. He is a nationalist and a populist.
> 
> He has not run on cutting medicare and medicaid and there is no indication that he is going to do that.
> 
> You are letting your fears dominate your perceptions.
> 
> 
> IF he does NOT do deep cuts, you will do the opposite of that, right?
Click to expand...

Paul Ryan's already working on it. Just wait


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, are saying I should watch jobs, wages and effects also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I won't be super critical of Trump.  Even if he ends medicare and medicaid the stupid ass voters trusted the GOP and I warned them so anything libertarian the GOP does is ok with me.  Fuck everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if he does NOT end medicare and medicaid, then you will do the opposite of that? Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure but you'll see. Major cuts to both programs. And you'll clearly defend it.
> 
> In fact I started a thread about SS and Republicans are already arguing why SS needs to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe ideological problems with SOcial Security, which Conservatives have long discussed, have become reality.
> 
> BUT, as has often been pointed out, Trump is not really a conservative. He is a nationalist and a populist.
> 
> He has not run on cutting medicare and medicaid and there is no indication that he is going to do that.
> 
> You are letting your fears dominate your perceptions.
> 
> 
> IF he does NOT do deep cuts, you will do the opposite of that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Ryan's already working on it. Just wait
Click to expand...



Paul Ryan needs to focus on his ONE job. Kissing Trump's ass.



IF he does NOT do deep cuts, you will do the opposite of that, right?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I won't be super critical of Trump.  Even if he ends medicare and medicaid the stupid ass voters trusted the GOP and I warned them so anything libertarian the GOP does is ok with me.  Fuck everybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if he does NOT end medicare and medicaid, then you will do the opposite of that? Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure but you'll see. Major cuts to both programs. And you'll clearly defend it.
> 
> In fact I started a thread about SS and Republicans are already arguing why SS needs to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe ideological problems with SOcial Security, which Conservatives have long discussed, have become reality.
> 
> BUT, as has often been pointed out, Trump is not really a conservative. He is a nationalist and a populist.
> 
> He has not run on cutting medicare and medicaid and there is no indication that he is going to do that.
> 
> You are letting your fears dominate your perceptions.
> 
> 
> IF he does NOT do deep cuts, you will do the opposite of that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Ryan's already working on it. Just wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Ryan needs to focus on his ONE job. Kissing Trump's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> IF he does NOT do deep cuts, you will do the opposite of that, right?
Click to expand...


What % Of Blacks Will Vote in 2018?

Hey, if I'm better off without social security I'll kiss Trump and your ass.  But I don't think I'll be better off after 8 years.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if he does NOT end medicare and medicaid, then you will do the opposite of that? Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but you'll see. Major cuts to both programs. And you'll clearly defend it.
> 
> In fact I started a thread about SS and Republicans are already arguing why SS needs to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe ideological problems with SOcial Security, which Conservatives have long discussed, have become reality.
> 
> BUT, as has often been pointed out, Trump is not really a conservative. He is a nationalist and a populist.
> 
> He has not run on cutting medicare and medicaid and there is no indication that he is going to do that.
> 
> You are letting your fears dominate your perceptions.
> 
> 
> IF he does NOT do deep cuts, you will do the opposite of that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Ryan's already working on it. Just wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Ryan needs to focus on his ONE job. Kissing Trump's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> IF he does NOT do deep cuts, you will do the opposite of that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What % Of Blacks Will Vote in 2018?
> 
> Hey, if I'm better off without social security I'll kiss Trump and your ass.  But I don't think I'll be better off after 8 years.
Click to expand...



You seem very certain deep cuts in SS, medicare, medicaid are coming.

What if that doesn't happen?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but you'll see. Major cuts to both programs. And you'll clearly defend it.
> 
> In fact I started a thread about SS and Republicans are already arguing why SS needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe ideological problems with SOcial Security, which Conservatives have long discussed, have become reality.
> 
> BUT, as has often been pointed out, Trump is not really a conservative. He is a nationalist and a populist.
> 
> He has not run on cutting medicare and medicaid and there is no indication that he is going to do that.
> 
> You are letting your fears dominate your perceptions.
> 
> 
> IF he does NOT do deep cuts, you will do the opposite of that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Ryan's already working on it. Just wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Ryan needs to focus on his ONE job. Kissing Trump's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> IF he does NOT do deep cuts, you will do the opposite of that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What % Of Blacks Will Vote in 2018?
> 
> Hey, if I'm better off without social security I'll kiss Trump and your ass.  But I don't think I'll be better off after 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very certain deep cuts in SS, medicare, medicaid are coming.
> 
> What if that doesn't happen?
Click to expand...

I told you I'm supporting trump now. I'm just asking questions and predicting. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but you'll see. Major cuts to both programs. And you'll clearly defend it.
> 
> In fact I started a thread about SS and Republicans are already arguing why SS needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe ideological problems with SOcial Security, which Conservatives have long discussed, have become reality.
> 
> BUT, as has often been pointed out, Trump is not really a conservative. He is a nationalist and a populist.
> 
> He has not run on cutting medicare and medicaid and there is no indication that he is going to do that.
> 
> You are letting your fears dominate your perceptions.
> 
> 
> IF he does NOT do deep cuts, you will do the opposite of that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Ryan's already working on it. Just wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Ryan needs to focus on his ONE job. Kissing Trump's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> IF he does NOT do deep cuts, you will do the opposite of that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What % Of Blacks Will Vote in 2018?
> 
> Hey, if I'm better off without social security I'll kiss Trump and your ass.  But I don't think I'll be better off after 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very certain deep cuts in SS, medicare, medicaid are coming.
> 
> What if that doesn't happen?
Click to expand...

I can only go by what I see. Let's compare me a college educated man who's 45 almost 46. At Ford ID be 1 year away from a 30 year pension. I know you disagree but the point is now the middle class worker doesn't get enough the white collar gets it all now. The ceo's pay has skyrocketed and workers left behind under trump. Watch. Its not his fault it's the GOP. He's just the figure head.

I'm doing great but are workers? No. I'm white collar. So I'll be a fair judge but remember my vision of a great America is when a guy like my dad can save a million being frugal. He has a pension.

So if my 401k grows and I'm living off the interest I'll tell you you were right.

But if I'm doing that and everyone else is doing that then won't that bring inflation?

Anyways, I'm beginning to see no matter what they want to try they can if they have a 60 vote majority.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THe ideological problems with SOcial Security, which Conservatives have long discussed, have become reality.
> 
> BUT, as has often been pointed out, Trump is not really a conservative. He is a nationalist and a populist.
> 
> He has not run on cutting medicare and medicaid and there is no indication that he is going to do that.
> 
> You are letting your fears dominate your perceptions.
> 
> 
> IF he does NOT do deep cuts, you will do the opposite of that, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Ryan's already working on it. Just wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Ryan needs to focus on his ONE job. Kissing Trump's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> IF he does NOT do deep cuts, you will do the opposite of that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What % Of Blacks Will Vote in 2018?
> 
> Hey, if I'm better off without social security I'll kiss Trump and your ass.  But I don't think I'll be better off after 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very certain deep cuts in SS, medicare, medicaid are coming.
> 
> What if that doesn't happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only go by what I see. Let's compare me a college educated man who's 45 almost 46. At Ford ID be 1 year away from a 30 year pension. I know you disagree but the point is now the middle class worker doesn't get enough the white collar gets it all now. The ceo's pay has skyrocketed and workers left behind under trump. Watch. Its not his fault it's the GOP. He's just the figure head.
> ...
Click to expand...



Are you blaming Trump for the last 40 years of outsourcing, or predicting a future based on Trump doing the exact opposite of everything he has said?


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, are saying I should watch jobs, wages and effects also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I won't be super critical of Trump.  Even if he ends medicare and medicaid the stupid ass voters trusted the GOP and I warned them so anything libertarian the GOP does is ok with me.  Fuck everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if he does NOT end medicare and medicaid, then you will do the opposite of that? Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure but you'll see. Major cuts to both programs. And you'll clearly defend it.
> 
> In fact I started a thread about SS and Republicans are already arguing why SS needs to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe ideological problems with SOcial Security, which Conservatives have long discussed, have become reality.
> 
> BUT, as has often been pointed out, Trump is not really a conservative. He is a nationalist and a populist.
> 
> He has not run on cutting medicare and medicaid and there is no indication that he is going to do that.
> 
> You are letting your fears dominate your perceptions.
> 
> 
> IF he does NOT do deep cuts, you will do the opposite of that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Ryan's already working on it. Just wait
Click to expand...


Which is hilarious, considering that he benefitted greatly from the very same program that he wants to dismantle

Hypocrite Paul Ryan Benefited From Same Social Security New GOP Congress Just Tried To Cut


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why all the white hate groups voted for him then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that how?
Click to expand...

They announced their support or are you going to claim it was all a liberal conspiracy?


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why all the white hate groups voted for him then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They announced their support or are you going to claim it was all a liberal conspiracy?
Click to expand...



Oh, so you take them at their word? How interesting.


I never trusted anything, that they have had to say, on the few occasions that I have heard what they have said.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why all the white hate groups voted for him then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They announced their support or are you going to claim it was all a liberal conspiracy?
Click to expand...


The man who President-elect Donald Trump will nominate as the 84th attorney general of the United States was once rejected as a federal judge over allegations he called a black attorney “boy,” suggested a white lawyer working for black clients was a race traitor, joked that the only issue he had with the Ku Klux Klan was their drug use, and referred to civil rights groups as “un-American” organizations trying to “force civil rights down the throats of people who were trying to put problems behind them.”


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice what a rabid, shameless racist you are, sock?
> 
> 
> 
> You're my #1 rabid fangurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you are smart enough to understand this stuff
> 
> One important consequence of this legacy and continuing evolution of voting restrictions is unequal voter turnout in elections, with white Americans, and particularly affluent white Americans, out-participating people of color, low-income people, and young people by significant-to-wide margins. As a result, large numbers of lesser-advantaged Americans are left out of the democratic process: in 2012, 26 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and, among eligible voters earning less than $50,000, 47 million did not vote.  In 2014, 44 million eligible voters of color did not vote, and 66 million eligible voters earning less than $50,000 did not vote.
> 
> These voter “turnout gaps” or voting inequalities are well-known among experts who study American democracy, but, in the following explainer, we argue that such voting inequality is underestimated in its social impact and in the larger policy debates about the direction of our country. More specifically, while it is obvious to many why the turnout gaps matter for democracy, it is less obvious why closing the turnout gaps and creating a more fully inclusive democracy matters for the policy decisions and social outcomes that should be the fruit of our democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a rats ass about non black "people of color". The only thing " people of color aka COLORED PEOPLE" have in common is that we happened to not be born white in a majority white country. [emoji52] Latinos and Asians need to make their own civil right groups. These bastards don't hire black people in our own communities. Democrats love the lie of racial and cultural unity among their minority pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't give a fuck about you anymore.  I don't feed wild stray pets, anymore.  I used to but then I got bit and so now I just call animal control (the republicans) and let them deal with you.
> 
> You all let us down.  And I'm a white.  White people won but I feel like I lost.  I was on your side.  No more.  Clearly America is an every man for himself type country and we don't accept your excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch who is "we". I don't need your white ass or any other cracker to feel validated. **** your opinion of me means nothing. Bye little shaved ape run back to your cage at the zoo. Democrats are as racist as the republicans. You "people" really need to find a new scare tactic for blacks. Racist pink skins existed before, during, and will continue to exist after half black Obama's presidency. Please it's nothing new. Crackers are gonna cracker.
Click to expand...


Will you please let me know when you start seeing differences between the two parties?  Will you please let me know when you finally admit black people who didn't show up to vote for Hillary really fucked up?

The man who President-elect Donald Trump will nominate as the 84th attorney general of the United States was once rejected as a federal judge over allegations he called a black attorney “boy,” suggested a white lawyer working for black clients was a race traitor, joked that the only issue he had with the Ku Klux Klan was their drug use, and referred to civil rights groups as “un-American” organizations trying to “force civil rights down the throats of people who were trying to put problems behind them.”


----------



## sealybobo

Being a son of two Greek immigrants, I see/saw how white people treated my immigrant parents.  This is why, even though I'm pretty much a white dude, I don't agree with white racists.  When I see whites being racist towards blacks I remember how those same white racists were racist towards my immigrant parents.  But god damn blacks make it hard to defend them.  LOL.  Especially ones like sweet_dreams


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Being a son of two Greek immigrants, I see/saw how white people treated my immigrant parents.  This is why, even though I'm pretty much a white dude, I don't agree with white racists.  When I see whites being racist towards blacks I remember how those same white racists were racist towards my immigrant parents.  But god damn blacks make it hard to defend them.  LOL.  Especially ones like sweet_dreams





You should really read this. Trust me, it is very informative.


You Are Still Crying Wolf


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a son of two Greek immigrants, I see/saw how white people treated my immigrant parents.  This is why, even though I'm pretty much a white dude, I don't agree with white racists.  When I see whites being racist towards blacks I remember how those same white racists were racist towards my immigrant parents.  But god damn blacks make it hard to defend them.  LOL.  Especially ones like sweet_dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should really read this. Trust me, it is very informative.
> 
> 
> You Are Still Crying Wolf
Click to expand...


Maybe you should read this

The Disturbing Data on Republicans and Racism: Trump Backers Are the Most Bigoted Within the GOP


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a son of two Greek immigrants, I see/saw how white people treated my immigrant parents.  This is why, even though I'm pretty much a white dude, I don't agree with white racists.  When I see whites being racist towards blacks I remember how those same white racists were racist towards my immigrant parents.  But god damn blacks make it hard to defend them.  LOL.  Especially ones like sweet_dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should really read this. Trust me, it is very informative.
> 
> 
> You Are Still Crying Wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should read this
> 
> The Disturbing Data on Republicans and Racism: Trump Backers Are the Most Bigoted Within the GOP
Click to expand...


I will if you read the one I posted.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no difference between the parties why are BLACKS shitting themselves over the trump victory?
> 
> Actually other than hiring that alt right breitbart guy, I really don't see anything racist about trumps agenda. I think they just use race to win votes.
> 
> Clearly the GOP is going to be tough on welfare and that's going to negatively affect a lot of poor people not just blacks. So you are correct, white liberals are just as racist as conservatives, we just care more about poor people. All poor people. See the difference? You will.
> 
> So the racist part of me thinks Paul Ryan and trumps plan for poverty is going to be good for the poor black community just as its going to be good to get all the white slackers off welfare too. And if he brings jobs back no one will have any excuses. In fact unemployment is already pretty low. No excuse now. Is there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why all the white hate groups voted for him then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They announced their support or are you going to claim it was all a liberal conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you take them at their word? How interesting.
> 
> 
> I never trusted anything, that they have had to say, on the few occasions that I have heard what they have said.
Click to expand...

Of course I take them at their word. Why would they announce they support Drumpf if they didnt mean it?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
Click to expand...


Attorneys for Gov. Rick Snyder and state education officials say no fundamental right to literacy exists for Detroit schoolchildren who are suing the state over the quality of their education.

They don't think things will change?  Yes they will.  FOR THE WORSE!


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess thats why all the white hate groups voted for him then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They announced their support or are you going to claim it was all a liberal conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you take them at their word? How interesting.
> 
> 
> I never trusted anything, that they have had to say, on the few occasions that I have heard what they have said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I take them at their word. Why would they announce they support Drumpf if they didnt mean it?
Click to expand...


I remember you telling me that black neighborhoods are just as nice and safe as white neighborhoods.  Is that still your position or do you want to walk that back?

For the first time, a Michigan agency has been assessing children in Wayne County to measure trauma and its impact. And the news isn’t good: More than 70% of children seen by Community Mental Health officials in Wayne County have experienced at least three potentially traumatic events that could change how they think and learn.  Most of these kids are from Detroit.

Rochelle Riley: Children are not problems; they need solutions

Sounds pretty traumatic living in a poor black community.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't use race to get votes. That is a myth.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess thats why all the white hate groups voted for him then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They announced their support or are you going to claim it was all a liberal conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you take them at their word? How interesting.
> 
> 
> I never trusted anything, that they have had to say, on the few occasions that I have heard what they have said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I take them at their word. Why would they announce they support Drumpf if they didnt mean it?
Click to expand...



1. TO play the media to get free advertising for fund raising and recruiting purposes.

2. To harm a big pile of their enemies, ie the Republican Party.

3. To help the dems undermine the Two Party system so that at some point they might look like the ONLY option for whites who have a real grievance.

4. To gain the illusion of relevance to increase their status internally within their little worlds. 

5. To maintain for themselves the illusion that they are relevant.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess thats why all the white hate groups voted for him then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They announced their support or are you going to claim it was all a liberal conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you take them at their word? How interesting.
> 
> 
> I never trusted anything, that they have had to say, on the few occasions that I have heard what they have said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I take them at their word. Why would they announce they support Drumpf if they didnt mean it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. TO play the media to get free advertising for fund raising and recruiting purposes.
> 
> 2. To harm a big pile of their enemies, ie the Republican Party.
> 
> 3. To help the dems undermine the Two Party system so that at some point they might look like the ONLY option for whites who have a real grievance.
> 
> 4. To gain the illusion of relevance to increase their status internally within their little worlds.
> 
> 5. To maintain for themselves the illusion that they are relevant.
Click to expand...

That was so retarded a post that it just may be true.  Its amazing how much you think like them.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know that how?
> 
> 
> 
> They announced their support or are you going to claim it was all a liberal conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you take them at their word? How interesting.
> 
> 
> I never trusted anything, that they have had to say, on the few occasions that I have heard what they have said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I take them at their word. Why would they announce they support Drumpf if they didnt mean it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. TO play the media to get free advertising for fund raising and recruiting purposes.
> 
> 2. To harm a big pile of their enemies, ie the Republican Party.
> 
> 3. To help the dems undermine the Two Party system so that at some point they might look like the ONLY option for whites who have a real grievance.
> 
> 4. To gain the illusion of relevance to increase their status internally within their little worlds.
> 
> 5. To maintain for themselves the illusion that they are relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was so retarded a post that it just may be true.  Its amazing how much you think like them.
Click to expand...


Calling it "retarded" does not change the fact that I just gave you 5 good reasons that Duke would lie.

You of course, prefer to place you faith in the trustworthyness nest of David Duke.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They announced their support or are you going to claim it was all a liberal conspiracy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you take them at their word? How interesting.
> 
> 
> I never trusted anything, that they have had to say, on the few occasions that I have heard what they have said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I take them at their word. Why would they announce they support Drumpf if they didnt mean it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. TO play the media to get free advertising for fund raising and recruiting purposes.
> 
> 2. To harm a big pile of their enemies, ie the Republican Party.
> 
> 3. To help the dems undermine the Two Party system so that at some point they might look like the ONLY option for whites who have a real grievance.
> 
> 4. To gain the illusion of relevance to increase their status internally within their little worlds.
> 
> 5. To maintain for themselves the illusion that they are relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was so retarded a post that it just may be true.  Its amazing how much you think like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling it "retarded" does not change the fact that I just gave you 5 good reasons that Duke would lie.
> 
> You of course, prefer to place you faith in the trustworthyness nest of David Duke.
Click to expand...

Its retarded because not even 1 of those are valid reasons to not believe he indeed supports Drumpf.  I could break it down for you but I know your intellect is very limited and the main reason you came up with such retarded reasons in the first place.  Think hard about each one of your listed reasons and maybe you will see why they are so retarded.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you take them at their word? How interesting.
> 
> 
> I never trusted anything, that they have had to say, on the few occasions that I have heard what they have said.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I take them at their word. Why would they announce they support Drumpf if they didnt mean it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. TO play the media to get free advertising for fund raising and recruiting purposes.
> 
> 2. To harm a big pile of their enemies, ie the Republican Party.
> 
> 3. To help the dems undermine the Two Party system so that at some point they might look like the ONLY option for whites who have a real grievance.
> 
> 4. To gain the illusion of relevance to increase their status internally within their little worlds.
> 
> 5. To maintain for themselves the illusion that they are relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was so retarded a post that it just may be true.  Its amazing how much you think like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling it "retarded" does not change the fact that I just gave you 5 good reasons that Duke would lie.
> 
> You of course, prefer to place you faith in the trustworthyness nest of David Duke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its retarded because not even 1 of those are valid reasons to not believe he indeed supports Drumpf.  I could break it down for you but I know your intellect is very limited and the main reason you came up with such retarded reasons in the first place.  Think hard about each one of your listed reasons and maybe you will see why they are so retarded.
Click to expand...



Money and recruits isn't a valid reason?

LOL!


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I take them at their word. Why would they announce they support Drumpf if they didnt mean it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. TO play the media to get free advertising for fund raising and recruiting purposes.
> 
> 2. To harm a big pile of their enemies, ie the Republican Party.
> 
> 3. To help the dems undermine the Two Party system so that at some point they might look like the ONLY option for whites who have a real grievance.
> 
> 4. To gain the illusion of relevance to increase their status internally within their little worlds.
> 
> 5. To maintain for themselves the illusion that they are relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was so retarded a post that it just may be true.  Its amazing how much you think like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling it "retarded" does not change the fact that I just gave you 5 good reasons that Duke would lie.
> 
> You of course, prefer to place you faith in the trustworthyness nest of David Duke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its retarded because not even 1 of those are valid reasons to not believe he indeed supports Drumpf.  I could break it down for you but I know your intellect is very limited and the main reason you came up with such retarded reasons in the first place.  Think hard about each one of your listed reasons and maybe you will see why they are so retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Money and recruits isn't a valid reason?
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...

Its only a valid reason to support Drumpf like Duke came out and admitted. Now explain to the board why he doesnt _really_ support Drumpf if the best candidate to get that money and recruits was Drumpf?


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. TO play the media to get free advertising for fund raising and recruiting purposes.
> 
> 2. To harm a big pile of their enemies, ie the Republican Party.
> 
> 3. To help the dems undermine the Two Party system so that at some point they might look like the ONLY option for whites who have a real grievance.
> 
> 4. To gain the illusion of relevance to increase their status internally within their little worlds.
> 
> 5. To maintain for themselves the illusion that they are relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> That was so retarded a post that it just may be true.  Its amazing how much you think like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling it "retarded" does not change the fact that I just gave you 5 good reasons that Duke would lie.
> 
> You of course, prefer to place you faith in the trustworthyness nest of David Duke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its retarded because not even 1 of those are valid reasons to not believe he indeed supports Drumpf.  I could break it down for you but I know your intellect is very limited and the main reason you came up with such retarded reasons in the first place.  Think hard about each one of your listed reasons and maybe you will see why they are so retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Money and recruits isn't a valid reason?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only a valid reason to support Drumpf like Duke came out and admitted. Now explain to the board why he doesnt _really_ support Drumpf if the best candidate to get that money and recruits was Drumpf?
Click to expand...




No, it's a valid reason to tell the vile media what they want to hear, in order to play them to get free PR for money and recruiting purposes.

Try to be less dishonest and stupid


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was so retarded a post that it just may be true.  Its amazing how much you think like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling it "retarded" does not change the fact that I just gave you 5 good reasons that Duke would lie.
> 
> You of course, prefer to place you faith in the trustworthyness nest of David Duke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its retarded because not even 1 of those are valid reasons to not believe he indeed supports Drumpf.  I could break it down for you but I know your intellect is very limited and the main reason you came up with such retarded reasons in the first place.  Think hard about each one of your listed reasons and maybe you will see why they are so retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Money and recruits isn't a valid reason?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only a valid reason to support Drumpf like Duke came out and admitted. Now explain to the board why he doesnt _really_ support Drumpf if the best candidate to get that money and recruits was Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a valid reason to tell the vile media what they want to hear, in order to play them to get free PR for money and recruiting purposes.
> 
> Try to be less dishonest and stupid
Click to expand...

I figured you would fail to prove he didnt really support Drumpf. You fail all the time but I was hoping for once in your life you would step up to the plate.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling it "retarded" does not change the fact that I just gave you 5 good reasons that Duke would lie.
> 
> You of course, prefer to place you faith in the trustworthyness nest of David Duke.
> 
> 
> 
> Its retarded because not even 1 of those are valid reasons to not believe he indeed supports Drumpf.  I could break it down for you but I know your intellect is very limited and the main reason you came up with such retarded reasons in the first place.  Think hard about each one of your listed reasons and maybe you will see why they are so retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Money and recruits isn't a valid reason?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only a valid reason to support Drumpf like Duke came out and admitted. Now explain to the board why he doesnt _really_ support Drumpf if the best candidate to get that money and recruits was Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a valid reason to tell the vile media what they want to hear, in order to play them to get free PR for money and recruiting purposes.
> 
> Try to be less dishonest and stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you would fail to prove he didnt really support Drumpf. You fail all the time but I was hoping for once in your life you would step up to the plate.
Click to expand...



YOu are the one that taking David Duke at his word. 

You asked what reason he could have to say he supports Trump when he doesn't.

I gave you a list of good reasons to lie.

Proof? NOw you move the goal post to be PROOF about what someone else is thinking?

LOL!! 

Liberals: All the intellectual honestly of a crack whore.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
Click to expand...


Yesterday they had a really good interview on NPR with the guy who designed the AIDS quilt.  He reminded me of how Ronald Reagan didn't give a damn about aids because it was only affecting the gay and black communities.  I think you black people have forgotten just how shitty the GOP treated you in the past.  To suggest the Democrats let you down?  I don't think they did.  I think you let the Democrats down by not being good citizens and showing up to vote IN DROVES.  So now we will go back to the time when conservatives ruled and hey, what's the big deal right?  Not much they can do, right?  Other than if another epidemic hits the black population sit back and watch.

Think about how many blacks died because Reagan refused to put money into research.

Think about how many black lives were ruined because of Ronny's war on drugs.


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't liberals vote in the midterms?
Click to expand...


Liberals do.  It's the people who are independent or undecided that usually agree with us every 4 years that don't show up to midterms.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're ultimately perpetuating the problem, tbh. The votes of people who have to be dragged kicking and screaming only cancels out the votes of informed proactive citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.
> 
> But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've seen your tests. You don't need a test to have a baby you don't need one to vote.
> 
> Just another hurdle you want to use to discourage voter turnout of people you know won't vote for you.
> 
> How many one issue wedge issue republicans voters would pass? The religious lady who only votes because of abortion or gays. The guy who votes Republican because of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right that I would want to discourage dumbasses from voting. I wouldn't want them managing a business; why would I want them in effect managing the country's business?
Click to expand...


It's their country too.  Shouldn't they have a say?


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
Click to expand...


Yesterday a guy on NPR was reminding me how when blacks and gays were dying of aids but no one else, Ronald Reagan didn't give a fuck and dragged his feet on funding research to come up with a cure.  Those were the good old days.  

And I think in the next 4 years you're going to be reminded just how different liberal and conservative whites are and how that will affect poor black communities very badly.  But to be fair those policies will fuck poor whites too.  So it's not technically racist, right?  

Democrats didn't let blacks and gays down, blacks and gays let us down.  They forgot how much we did for them.  Look at the ACA.  How many poor black kids are getting free healthcare because of us?  That's going away.

NPR was also talking about the GOP alternative to the ACA.  Do you know who the losers will be in their new healthcare plan?  The sick and poor.  Let me know if their plan is better or worse for the black community than what us liberals provided for you.

I'm actually fucking glad.  You blacks and gays are so fucking ungrateful.  I know so many gays who vote GOP now that they can marry and adopt.  I hope the GOP takes all that shit away from them and I hope they don't expect me to go to bat for their queer asses again. Stupid fuckers.


----------



## Sweet_dreams

sealybobo said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday a guy on NPR was reminding me how when blacks and gays were dying of aids but no one else, Ronald Reagan didn't give a fuck and dragged his feet on funding research to come up with a cure.  Those were the good old days.
> 
> And I think in the next 4 years you're going to be reminded just how different liberal and conservative whites are and how that will affect poor black communities very badly.  But to be fair those policies will fuck poor whites too.  So it's not technically racist, right?
> 
> Democrats didn't let blacks and gays down, blacks and gays let us down.  They forgot how much we did for them.  Look at the ACA.  How many poor black kids are getting free healthcare because of us?  That's going away.
> 
> NPR was also talking about the GOP alternative to the ACA.  Do you know who the losers will be in their new healthcare plan?  The sick and poor.  Let me know if their plan is better or worse for the black community than what us liberals provided for you.
> 
> I'm actually fucking glad.  You blacks and gays are so fucking ungrateful.  I know so many gays who vote GOP now that they can marry and adopt.  I hope the GOP takes all that shit away from them and I hope they don't expect me to go to bat for their queer asses again. Stupid fuckers.
Click to expand...


Let the nasty non black faggots die. The ungrateful LGBT community never thanked black Obama for legalizing immoral faggot marriage. Burn in hell ungrateful whitey. Blacks built this country you uneducated ungrateful bum. 

Now white faggots can marry and white trannies can receive courage rewards for wearing ugly lopsided cheap wigs. You immoral crackers are always ungrateful and never satisfied.

Lmao you're a self hating white liberal projecting your insecurities and need to be in control onto others.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday a guy on NPR was reminding me how when blacks and gays were dying of aids but no one else, Ronald Reagan didn't give a fuck and dragged his feet on funding research to come up with a cure.  Those were the good old days.
> 
> And I think in the next 4 years you're going to be reminded just how different liberal and conservative whites are and how that will affect poor black communities very badly.  But to be fair those policies will fuck poor whites too.  So it's not technically racist, right?
> 
> Democrats didn't let blacks and gays down, blacks and gays let us down.  They forgot how much we did for them.  Look at the ACA.  How many poor black kids are getting free healthcare because of us?  That's going away.
> 
> NPR was also talking about the GOP alternative to the ACA.  Do you know who the losers will be in their new healthcare plan?  The sick and poor.  Let me know if their plan is better or worse for the black community than what us liberals provided for you.
> 
> I'm actually fucking glad.  You blacks and gays are so fucking ungrateful.  I know so many gays who vote GOP now that they can marry and adopt.  I hope the GOP takes all that shit away from them and I hope they don't expect me to go to bat for their queer asses again. Stupid fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let the nasty non black faggots die. The ungrateful LGBT community never thanked black Obama for legalizing immoral faggot marriage. Burn in hell ungrateful whitey. Blacks built this country you uneducated ungrateful bum.
> 
> Now white faggots can marry and white trannies can receive courage rewards for wearing ugly lopsided cheap wigs. You immoral crackers are always ungrateful and never satisfied.
> 
> Lmao you're a self hating white liberal projecting your insecurities and need to be in control onto others.
Click to expand...


You are right the gays are ungrateful.  So are you blacks.  

And you sound a lot like Reagan when blacks were dying of aids in the 80's.  He too said let the black poor mooches who are a drag on our society die.  Who gives a fuck about them.  

Funny how you only wish non black faggots die.  The black ones you want to live.  LOL.

Yes blacks did build this country for us.  Thank you very much.  And you will continue to do all the labor while we lap up all the rewards.  The only blacks getting their fair share are Lebron and MJ.  

The more you talk the more you lose the support of white liberals.  Do you think you'd even be free if it weren't for us?  We freed your ass.  You'd still be yes massa this and yes massa that if it weren't for us.  Ungrateful is right.

Now every time you cry about what the GOP did to your communities I will just laugh and laugh.  Fuck them.  Stop breeding like rats then.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday a guy on NPR was reminding me how when blacks and gays were dying of aids but no one else, Ronald Reagan didn't give a fuck and dragged his feet on funding research to come up with a cure.  Those were the good old days.
> 
> And I think in the next 4 years you're going to be reminded just how different liberal and conservative whites are and how that will affect poor black communities very badly.  But to be fair those policies will fuck poor whites too.  So it's not technically racist, right?
> 
> Democrats didn't let blacks and gays down, blacks and gays let us down.  They forgot how much we did for them.  Look at the ACA.  How many poor black kids are getting free healthcare because of us?  That's going away.
> 
> NPR was also talking about the GOP alternative to the ACA.  Do you know who the losers will be in their new healthcare plan?  The sick and poor.  Let me know if their plan is better or worse for the black community than what us liberals provided for you.
> 
> I'm actually fucking glad.  You blacks and gays are so fucking ungrateful.  I know so many gays who vote GOP now that they can marry and adopt.  I hope the GOP takes all that shit away from them and I hope they don't expect me to go to bat for their queer asses again. Stupid fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let the nasty non black faggots die. The ungrateful LGBT community never thanked black Obama for legalizing immoral faggot marriage. Burn in hell ungrateful whitey. Blacks built this country you uneducated ungrateful bum.
> 
> Now white faggots can marry and white trannies can receive courage rewards for wearing ugly lopsided cheap wigs. You immoral crackers are always ungrateful and never satisfied.
> 
> Lmao you're a self hating white liberal projecting your insecurities and need to be in control onto others.
Click to expand...


You blacks don't know what it's like to be in control.  And when we ever gave you a little bit of power what did you do with it?





Is Obama going to pardon him?


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday a guy on NPR was reminding me how when blacks and gays were dying of aids but no one else, Ronald Reagan didn't give a fuck and dragged his feet on funding research to come up with a cure.  Those were the good old days.
> 
> And I think in the next 4 years you're going to be reminded just how different liberal and conservative whites are and how that will affect poor black communities very badly.  But to be fair those policies will fuck poor whites too.  So it's not technically racist, right?
> 
> Democrats didn't let blacks and gays down, blacks and gays let us down.  They forgot how much we did for them.  Look at the ACA.  How many poor black kids are getting free healthcare because of us?  That's going away.
> 
> NPR was also talking about the GOP alternative to the ACA.  Do you know who the losers will be in their new healthcare plan?  The sick and poor.  Let me know if their plan is better or worse for the black community than what us liberals provided for you.
> 
> I'm actually fucking glad.  You blacks and gays are so fucking ungrateful.  I know so many gays who vote GOP now that they can marry and adopt.  I hope the GOP takes all that shit away from them and I hope they don't expect me to go to bat for their queer asses again. Stupid fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let the nasty non black faggots die. The ungrateful LGBT community never thanked black Obama for legalizing immoral faggot marriage. Burn in hell ungrateful whitey. Blacks built this country you uneducated ungrateful bum.
> 
> Now white faggots can marry and white trannies can receive courage rewards for wearing ugly lopsided cheap wigs. You immoral crackers are always ungrateful and never satisfied.
> 
> Lmao you're a self hating white liberal projecting your insecurities and need to be in control onto others.
Click to expand...


I hope you know I plan on insulting every demographic that doesn't like the GOP for not voting.  I want to POUND it into everyone's head that if they don't like it they need to vote.  You shouldn't be arguing with me.  You should agree your lazy ass black neighbors who didn't vote set this country back.  Gays who now can marry and adopt and so now they vote GOP need to have those rights taken away from them.  Poor people should lose affordable healthcare.  College costs should go up.  Public school, social security and medicare/medicaid should be abolished.  All the fucking young people who are too lazy and ignorant to know voting matters.  Women who want pro choice.  

I'm not just picking on blacks.  I'm picking on anyone who who shouldn't be voting GOP or shouldn't be staying home and not voting every 2 years.  The rich and the GOP show up and vote GOP every 2 years.  So clearly voting matters.  They are not dumb to think voting matters.  YOU are dumb to think it doesn't.  

Anyways, I'm not even mad at YOU specifically.  I'm mad at the black community who now is going to bitch and moan for the next fucking 4 years.  Too fucking late. Should have voted.

Do you see I'm on your side?  I'm insulting you but my goal is to egg you on to vote.  At least my goal is not to get you to NOT vote.  That's what the GOP wants and we see from this election why.  Blacks don't vote and Republicans win.  Do you really not think there is a difference?  You can't be that stupid.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday a guy on NPR was reminding me how when blacks and gays were dying of aids but no one else, Ronald Reagan didn't give a fuck and dragged his feet on funding research to come up with a cure.  Those were the good old days.
> 
> And I think in the next 4 years you're going to be reminded just how different liberal and conservative whites are and how that will affect poor black communities very badly.  But to be fair those policies will fuck poor whites too.  So it's not technically racist, right?
> 
> Democrats didn't let blacks and gays down, blacks and gays let us down.  They forgot how much we did for them.  Look at the ACA.  How many poor black kids are getting free healthcare because of us?  That's going away.
> 
> NPR was also talking about the GOP alternative to the ACA.  Do you know who the losers will be in their new healthcare plan?  The sick and poor.  Let me know if their plan is better or worse for the black community than what us liberals provided for you.
> 
> I'm actually fucking glad.  You blacks and gays are so fucking ungrateful.  I know so many gays who vote GOP now that they can marry and adopt.  I hope the GOP takes all that shit away from them and I hope they don't expect me to go to bat for their queer asses again. Stupid fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let the nasty non black faggots die. Burn in hell ungrateful whitey.
Click to expand...


Why would whites give a fuck about blacks if this is how you feel?


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday a guy on NPR was reminding me how when blacks and gays were dying of aids but no one else, Ronald Reagan didn't give a fuck and dragged his feet on funding research to come up with a cure.  Those were the good old days.
> 
> And I think in the next 4 years you're going to be reminded just how different liberal and conservative whites are and how that will affect poor black communities very badly.  But to be fair those policies will fuck poor whites too.  So it's not technically racist, right?
> 
> Democrats didn't let blacks and gays down, blacks and gays let us down.  They forgot how much we did for them.  Look at the ACA.  How many poor black kids are getting free healthcare because of us?  That's going away.
> 
> NPR was also talking about the GOP alternative to the ACA.  Do you know who the losers will be in their new healthcare plan?  The sick and poor.  Let me know if their plan is better or worse for the black community than what us liberals provided for you.
> 
> I'm actually fucking glad.  You blacks and gays are so fucking ungrateful.  I know so many gays who vote GOP now that they can marry and adopt.  I hope the GOP takes all that shit away from them and I hope they don't expect me to go to bat for their queer asses again. Stupid fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let the nasty non black faggots die. The ungrateful LGBT community never thanked black Obama for legalizing immoral faggot marriage. Burn in hell ungrateful whitey. Blacks built this country you uneducated ungrateful bum.
> 
> Now white faggots can marry and white trannies can receive courage rewards for wearing ugly lopsided cheap wigs. You immoral crackers are always ungrateful and never satisfied.
> 
> Lmao you're a self hating white liberal projecting your insecurities and need to be in control onto others.
Click to expand...


No charges will be filed against the police officer who killed Keith Lamont Scott in Charlotte, North Carolina on Sept. 20, Mecklenburg County District Attorney Andrew Murray said at a press conference Wednesday.

Scott, a 43-year-old black man, was fatally shot by Charlotte-Mecklenburg police officer Brentley Vinson following an encounter with officers, who were pursuing another man when they found Scott waiting for his son to get off the school bus.

“After a thorough review, and given the totality of the circumstances and credible evidence in this case, it is my opinion that Officer Vincent acted lawfully when he shot Mr. Scott,” Murray said.

What happened at the time of the shooting is unclear, with witnesses and the police department offering different accounts. A cell phone video shot by Rakeyia Scott, the deceased’s wife, can be heard yelling “don’t shoot him,” “he doesn’t have a gun” and “he just took his medicine.” Officers appear to disregard her pleas and, after firing shots, they can be seen standing over her husband’s body as she shouts at them to call for help.

Hey, maybe stories like this will get your black asses to the polls.  Oh wait, it's too late.  So rather than vote in liberals who might do something about this, you decided there is no difference between white liberals and conservative liberals.  Well guess what?  From now on it's open season on black men.  And please don't protest or send Jesse Jackson on tv to cry for you.  No one gives a fuck until you decide to show up and vote.  If you don't like what happened to this man then vote.  If you don't vote then what you think doesn't matter.

Now I don't know if this is true because it comes from a lying website but is this true?  Donald Trump is on track to double Gov. Mitt Romney’s support among African-American voters, according to a series of state polls.

However, although Trump fared little better among blacks and Hispanics than Romney did four years ago, Hillary Clinton did not run as strongly among these core Democratic groups as Obama did in 2012. Clinton held an 80-point advantage among blacks (88% to 8%) compared with Obama’s 87-point edge four years ago (93% to 6%). In 2008, Obama had a 91-point advantage among blacks.

So literally black people were the difference for Trump.  Congrats.  I hope you enjoy the new America that is most definitely coming your way soon.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday a guy on NPR was reminding me how when blacks and gays were dying of aids but no one else, Ronald Reagan didn't give a fuck and dragged his feet on funding research to come up with a cure.  Those were the good old days.
> 
> And I think in the next 4 years you're going to be reminded just how different liberal and conservative whites are and how that will affect poor black communities very badly.  But to be fair those policies will fuck poor whites too.  So it's not technically racist, right?
> 
> Democrats didn't let blacks and gays down, blacks and gays let us down.  They forgot how much we did for them.  Look at the ACA.  How many poor black kids are getting free healthcare because of us?  That's going away.
> 
> NPR was also talking about the GOP alternative to the ACA.  Do you know who the losers will be in their new healthcare plan?  The sick and poor.  Let me know if their plan is better or worse for the black community than what us liberals provided for you.
> 
> I'm actually fucking glad.  You blacks and gays are so fucking ungrateful.  I know so many gays who vote GOP now that they can marry and adopt.  I hope the GOP takes all that shit away from them and I hope they don't expect me to go to bat for their queer asses again. Stupid fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let the nasty non black faggots die. The ungrateful LGBT community never thanked black Obama for legalizing immoral faggot marriage. Burn in hell ungrateful whitey. Blacks built this country you uneducated ungrateful bum.
> 
> Now white faggots can marry and white trannies can receive courage rewards for wearing ugly lopsided cheap wigs. You immoral crackers are always ungrateful and never satisfied.
> 
> Lmao you're a self hating white liberal projecting your insecurities and need to be in control onto others.
Click to expand...


They even shot this guy





And even this didn't get you guys to show up and vote.  I guess seeing the first black president was more important than clean drinking water or being shot by cops when you are laying down and have your hands raised.  

Just remember what I said.  The Democratic party did not let black people down.  When you didn't show up in 2010, 2014 or 2016 you fucked yourselves.  

Why do I care being a middle class white man?  I don't like this shit happening either.  That's why I showed up and voted Democratic.  

Why is it that I care more about black people than black people?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday they had a really good interview on NPR with the guy who designed the AIDS quilt.  He reminded me of how Ronald Reagan didn't give a damn about aids because it was only affecting the gay and black communities.  I think you black people have forgotten just how shitty the GOP treated you in the past.  To suggest the Democrats let you down?  I don't think they did.  I think you let the Democrats down by not being good citizens and showing up to vote IN DROVES.  So now we will go back to the time when conservatives ruled and hey, what's the big deal right?  Not much they can do, right?  Other than if another epidemic hits the black population sit back and watch.
> 
> Think about how many blacks died because Reagan refused to put money into research.
> 
> Think about how many black lives were ruined because of Ronny's war on drugs.
Click to expand...



You just swallow everything they tell you, don't you?

Reagan did not refuse to put money into AIDS research.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday a guy on NPR was reminding me how when blacks and gays were dying of aids but no one else, Ronald Reagan didn't give a fuck and dragged his feet on funding research to come up with a cure.  Those were the good old days.
> 
> And I think in the next 4 years you're going to be reminded just how different liberal and conservative whites are and how that will affect poor black communities very badly.  But to be fair those policies will fuck poor whites too.  So it's not technically racist, right?
> 
> Democrats didn't let blacks and gays down, blacks and gays let us down.  They forgot how much we did for them.  Look at the ACA.  How many poor black kids are getting free healthcare because of us?  That's going away.
> 
> NPR was also talking about the GOP alternative to the ACA.  Do you know who the losers will be in their new healthcare plan?  The sick and poor.  Let me know if their plan is better or worse for the black community than what us liberals provided for you.
> 
> I'm actually fucking glad.  You blacks and gays are so fucking ungrateful.  I know so many gays who vote GOP now that they can marry and adopt.  I hope the GOP takes all that shit away from them and I hope they don't expect me to go to bat for their queer asses again. Stupid fuckers.
Click to expand...



You should remember that the NPR is completely biased.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going over and over it in my head how extremely ignorant it is to punish the democrats for not doing enough so in turn rewarding the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday a guy on NPR was reminding me how when blacks and gays were dying of aids but no one else, Ronald Reagan didn't give a fuck and dragged his feet on funding research to come up with a cure.  Those were the good old days.
> 
> And I think in the next 4 years you're going to be reminded just how different liberal and conservative whites are and how that will affect poor black communities very badly.  But to be fair those policies will fuck poor whites too.  So it's not technically racist, right?
> 
> Democrats didn't let blacks and gays down, blacks and gays let us down.  They forgot how much we did for them.  Look at the ACA.  How many poor black kids are getting free healthcare because of us?  That's going away.
> 
> NPR was also talking about the GOP alternative to the ACA.  Do you know who the losers will be in their new healthcare plan?  The sick and poor.  Let me know if their plan is better or worse for the black community than what us liberals provided for you.
> 
> I'm actually fucking glad.  You blacks and gays are so fucking ungrateful.  I know so many gays who vote GOP now that they can marry and adopt.  I hope the GOP takes all that shit away from them and I hope they don't expect me to go to bat for their queer asses again. Stupid fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should remember that the NPR is completely biased.
Click to expand...

I love NPR. So do a lot of cons I know. Even though its bias they still love it.

And if bias you mean right then I agree.

Its more fair than rush fox breitbart or Drudge.

And again, NPR is right so being liberal must be right. But what do I know I'm bias too


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be going over why the white Dems are not doing enough. If you arent doing enough why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday a guy on NPR was reminding me how when blacks and gays were dying of aids but no one else, Ronald Reagan didn't give a fuck and dragged his feet on funding research to come up with a cure.  Those were the good old days.
> 
> And I think in the next 4 years you're going to be reminded just how different liberal and conservative whites are and how that will affect poor black communities very badly.  But to be fair those policies will fuck poor whites too.  So it's not technically racist, right?
> 
> Democrats didn't let blacks and gays down, blacks and gays let us down.  They forgot how much we did for them.  Look at the ACA.  How many poor black kids are getting free healthcare because of us?  That's going away.
> 
> NPR was also talking about the GOP alternative to the ACA.  Do you know who the losers will be in their new healthcare plan?  The sick and poor.  Let me know if their plan is better or worse for the black community than what us liberals provided for you.
> 
> I'm actually fucking glad.  You blacks and gays are so fucking ungrateful.  I know so many gays who vote GOP now that they can marry and adopt.  I hope the GOP takes all that shit away from them and I hope they don't expect me to go to bat for their queer asses again. Stupid fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should remember that the NPR is completely biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love NPR. So do a lot of cons I know. Even though its bias they still love it.
> 
> And if bias you mean right then I agree.
> 
> Its more fair than rush fox breitbart or Drudge.
> 
> And again, NPR is right so being liberal must be right. But what do I know I'm bias too
Click to expand...



Reagan did not drag his feet on funding AIDS, research. 

NPR is lying to you.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up my friend.  Of all the poor blue collar folks in America only one demographic is showing up to vote and it's white poor blue collar.  Only problem is they are voting for Trump.
> 
> So understand this.  Of all the poor.  The poor blacks, arabs, mexicans, gays, whites.  The only ones who are showing up to vote are the white ones.
> 
> And why do you think these poor whites are breaking away from the broke group and joining the GOP?
> 
> Now please tell me there is no difference between the two parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday a guy on NPR was reminding me how when blacks and gays were dying of aids but no one else, Ronald Reagan didn't give a fuck and dragged his feet on funding research to come up with a cure.  Those were the good old days.
> 
> And I think in the next 4 years you're going to be reminded just how different liberal and conservative whites are and how that will affect poor black communities very badly.  But to be fair those policies will fuck poor whites too.  So it's not technically racist, right?
> 
> Democrats didn't let blacks and gays down, blacks and gays let us down.  They forgot how much we did for them.  Look at the ACA.  How many poor black kids are getting free healthcare because of us?  That's going away.
> 
> NPR was also talking about the GOP alternative to the ACA.  Do you know who the losers will be in their new healthcare plan?  The sick and poor.  Let me know if their plan is better or worse for the black community than what us liberals provided for you.
> 
> I'm actually fucking glad.  You blacks and gays are so fucking ungrateful.  I know so many gays who vote GOP now that they can marry and adopt.  I hope the GOP takes all that shit away from them and I hope they don't expect me to go to bat for their queer asses again. Stupid fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should remember that the NPR is completely biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love NPR. So do a lot of cons I know. Even though its bias they still love it.
> 
> And if bias you mean right then I agree.
> 
> Its more fair than rush fox breitbart or Drudge.
> 
> And again, NPR is right so being liberal must be right. But what do I know I'm bias too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan did not drag his feet on funding AIDS, research.
> 
> NPR is lying to you.
Click to expand...


Yea, the gay community made that up.  LOL

LGBTQ Activist Cleve Jones: 'I'm Well Aware How Fragile Life Is'


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay isn't a race. My god you are retarded. How the fuck can you even tell a gay person is voting. Lol. A gay person could fall into anyone of the categories of people you mentioned including poor blue collar whites. Ugh white liberals forever stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday a guy on NPR was reminding me how when blacks and gays were dying of aids but no one else, Ronald Reagan didn't give a fuck and dragged his feet on funding research to come up with a cure.  Those were the good old days.
> 
> And I think in the next 4 years you're going to be reminded just how different liberal and conservative whites are and how that will affect poor black communities very badly.  But to be fair those policies will fuck poor whites too.  So it's not technically racist, right?
> 
> Democrats didn't let blacks and gays down, blacks and gays let us down.  They forgot how much we did for them.  Look at the ACA.  How many poor black kids are getting free healthcare because of us?  That's going away.
> 
> NPR was also talking about the GOP alternative to the ACA.  Do you know who the losers will be in their new healthcare plan?  The sick and poor.  Let me know if their plan is better or worse for the black community than what us liberals provided for you.
> 
> I'm actually fucking glad.  You blacks and gays are so fucking ungrateful.  I know so many gays who vote GOP now that they can marry and adopt.  I hope the GOP takes all that shit away from them and I hope they don't expect me to go to bat for their queer asses again. Stupid fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should remember that the NPR is completely biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love NPR. So do a lot of cons I know. Even though its bias they still love it.
> 
> And if bias you mean right then I agree.
> 
> Its more fair than rush fox breitbart or Drudge.
> 
> And again, NPR is right so being liberal must be right. But what do I know I'm bias too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan did not drag his feet on funding AIDS, research.
> 
> NPR is lying to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, the gay community made that up.  LOL
> 
> LGBTQ Activist Cleve Jones: 'I'm Well Aware How Fragile Life Is'
Click to expand...



Not just the gay community, but lefties in general.

After all, why let a good pandemic go to waste?


Domestic policy of the Ronald Reagan administration - Wikipedia


"Supporters of Reagan past and present have pointed out the fact that he declared in the aforementioned September 1985 press conference that he wanted from Congress massive government research effort against AIDS similar to one President Nixon had overseen against cancer. Reagan said, "It's been one of the top priorities with us, and over the last 4 years, and including what we have in the budget for '86, it will amount to over a half a billion dollars that we have provided for research on AIDS in addition to what I'm sure other medical groups are doing." He also remarked, "Yes, there's no question about the seriousness of this and the need to find an answer." Annual AIDS related funding was $44 million in 1983, 2 years after he took office, and was $1.6 billion in 1988, an increase of over 1000 percent."



Don't trust NPR.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday a guy on NPR was reminding me how when blacks and gays were dying of aids but no one else, Ronald Reagan didn't give a fuck and dragged his feet on funding research to come up with a cure.  Those were the good old days.
> 
> And I think in the next 4 years you're going to be reminded just how different liberal and conservative whites are and how that will affect poor black communities very badly.  But to be fair those policies will fuck poor whites too.  So it's not technically racist, right?
> 
> Democrats didn't let blacks and gays down, blacks and gays let us down.  They forgot how much we did for them.  Look at the ACA.  How many poor black kids are getting free healthcare because of us?  That's going away.
> 
> NPR was also talking about the GOP alternative to the ACA.  Do you know who the losers will be in their new healthcare plan?  The sick and poor.  Let me know if their plan is better or worse for the black community than what us liberals provided for you.
> 
> I'm actually fucking glad.  You blacks and gays are so fucking ungrateful.  I know so many gays who vote GOP now that they can marry and adopt.  I hope the GOP takes all that shit away from them and I hope they don't expect me to go to bat for their queer asses again. Stupid fuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should remember that the NPR is completely biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love NPR. So do a lot of cons I know. Even though its bias they still love it.
> 
> And if bias you mean right then I agree.
> 
> Its more fair than rush fox breitbart or Drudge.
> 
> And again, NPR is right so being liberal must be right. But what do I know I'm bias too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan did not drag his feet on funding AIDS, research.
> 
> NPR is lying to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, the gay community made that up.  LOL
> 
> LGBTQ Activist Cleve Jones: 'I'm Well Aware How Fragile Life Is'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not just the gay community, but lefties in general.
> 
> After all, why let a good pandemic go to waste?
> 
> 
> Domestic policy of the Ronald Reagan administration - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "Supporters of Reagan past and present have pointed out the fact that he declared in the aforementioned September 1985 press conference that he wanted from Congress massive government research effort against AIDS similar to one President Nixon had overseen against cancer. Reagan said, "It's been one of the top priorities with us, and over the last 4 years, and including what we have in the budget for '86, it will amount to over a half a billion dollars that we have provided for research on AIDS in addition to what I'm sure other medical groups are doing." He also remarked, "Yes, there's no question about the seriousness of this and the need to find an answer." Annual AIDS related funding was $44 million in 1983, 2 years after he took office, and was $1.6 billion in 1988, an increase of over 1000 percent."
> 
> 
> 
> Don't trust NPR.
Click to expand...

He dragged his feet in the beginning. Don't believe breitbarf


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should remember that the NPR is completely biased.
> 
> 
> 
> I love NPR. So do a lot of cons I know. Even though its bias they still love it.
> 
> And if bias you mean right then I agree.
> 
> Its more fair than rush fox breitbart or Drudge.
> 
> And again, NPR is right so being liberal must be right. But what do I know I'm bias too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan did not drag his feet on funding AIDS, research.
> 
> NPR is lying to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, the gay community made that up.  LOL
> 
> LGBTQ Activist Cleve Jones: 'I'm Well Aware How Fragile Life Is'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not just the gay community, but lefties in general.
> 
> After all, why let a good pandemic go to waste?
> 
> 
> Domestic policy of the Ronald Reagan administration - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "Supporters of Reagan past and present have pointed out the fact that he declared in the aforementioned September 1985 press conference that he wanted from Congress massive government research effort against AIDS similar to one President Nixon had overseen against cancer. Reagan said, "It's been one of the top priorities with us, and over the last 4 years, and including what we have in the budget for '86, it will amount to over a half a billion dollars that we have provided for research on AIDS in addition to what I'm sure other medical groups are doing." He also remarked, "Yes, there's no question about the seriousness of this and the need to find an answer." Annual AIDS related funding was $44 million in 1983, 2 years after he took office, and was $1.6 billion in 1988, an increase of over 1000 percent."
> 
> 
> 
> Don't trust NPR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He dragged his feet in the beginning. Don't believe breitbarf
Click to expand...



He did not. He was not a hater who wanted to see people die. That's a hateful myth spread by his enemies.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday they had a really good interview on NPR with the guy who designed the AIDS quilt.  He reminded me of how Ronald Reagan didn't give a damn about aids because it was only affecting the gay and black communities.  I think you black people have forgotten just how shitty the GOP treated you in the past.  To suggest the Democrats let you down?  I don't think they did.  I think you let the Democrats down by not being good citizens and showing up to vote IN DROVES.  So now we will go back to the time when conservatives ruled and hey, what's the big deal right?  Not much they can do, right?  Other than if another epidemic hits the black population sit back and watch.
> 
> Think about how many blacks died because Reagan refused to put money into research.
> 
> Think about how many black lives were ruined because of Ronny's war on drugs.
Click to expand...


You make  some good points. ANY black citizen who does not see what the GOP thinks  of the self interest of the black population is either dead or in a coma. Their primary concern is the interest of the super wealthy, and reducing governent presence in regulations that control THEIR interests. Now we have a president elect who do whatever it takes to continue that pursuit. If all of those poor white people in the heartland who voted for Trump thinks he is going to "make them great again" all they need to do is look at how he is already waffling on a number of his campaign promises.

As far as the democrats go, they are not much better. What black citizens need to realize is that the Democratic party,  after years of support fron black voters takes the black vote for granted.

What will improve the condition of predominately black communities more expediently is immediate involvement in more local elections.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday they had a really good interview on NPR with the guy who designed the AIDS quilt.  He reminded me of how Ronald Reagan didn't give a damn about aids because it was only affecting the gay and black communities.  I think you black people have forgotten just how shitty the GOP treated you in the past.  To suggest the Democrats let you down?  I don't think they did.  I think you let the Democrats down by not being good citizens and showing up to vote IN DROVES.  So now we will go back to the time when conservatives ruled and hey, what's the big deal right?  Not much they can do, right?  Other than if another epidemic hits the black population sit back and watch.
> 
> Think about how many blacks died because Reagan refused to put money into research.
> 
> Think about how many black lives were ruined because of Ronny's war on drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make  some good points. ANY black citizen who does not see what the GOP thinks  of the self interest of the black population is either dead or in a coma. Their primary concern is the interest of the super wealthy, and reducing governent presence in regulations that control their interests.
> 
> As far as the democrats go, they are not much better. What black citizens need to realize is that the Democratic party,  after years of support fron black voters takes the black vote for granted.
> 
> What will improve the condition of predominately black communities more expediently is immediate involvement in more local elections.
Click to expand...



Trump's policies of bring back jobs and deporting illegals has the potential to greatly improve teh conditions of black Americans.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday they had a really good interview on NPR with the guy who designed the AIDS quilt.  He reminded me of how Ronald Reagan didn't give a damn about aids because it was only affecting the gay and black communities.  I think you black people have forgotten just how shitty the GOP treated you in the past.  To suggest the Democrats let you down?  I don't think they did.  I think you let the Democrats down by not being good citizens and showing up to vote IN DROVES.  So now we will go back to the time when conservatives ruled and hey, what's the big deal right?  Not much they can do, right?  Other than if another epidemic hits the black population sit back and watch.
> 
> Think about how many blacks died because Reagan refused to put money into research.
> 
> Think about how many black lives were ruined because of Ronny's war on drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make  some good points. ANY black citizen who does not see what the GOP thinks  of the self interest of the black population is either dead or in a coma. Their primary concern is the interest of the super wealthy, and reducing governent presence in regulations that control their interests.
> 
> As far as the democrats go, they are not much better. What black citizens need to realize is that the Democratic party,  after years of support fron black voters takes the black vote for granted.
> 
> What will improve the condition of predominately black communities more expediently is immediate involvement in more local elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's policies of bring back jobs and deporting illegals has the potential to greatly improve teh conditions of black Americans.
Click to expand...


You actually believe that Trump is going to earnestly pursue the mass deportation of the very people who do much of the grunt work in his own hotels and resorts?

Trump is first and foremost a developer, and the presence of immigrants is vital to his businesses.

Furthermore, Trumps own business empire has a huge presence outside the U.Saturday.

Is he going to start by bringing jobs back to America within his own circle of influence?

My prediction is that Trumps fortune will grow exponentially during his administration, and he will also show that he is not quite as "conservative" as everyone thinks.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday they had a really good interview on NPR with the guy who designed the AIDS quilt.  He reminded me of how Ronald Reagan didn't give a damn about aids because it was only affecting the gay and black communities.  I think you black people have forgotten just how shitty the GOP treated you in the past.  To suggest the Democrats let you down?  I don't think they did.  I think you let the Democrats down by not being good citizens and showing up to vote IN DROVES.  So now we will go back to the time when conservatives ruled and hey, what's the big deal right?  Not much they can do, right?  Other than if another epidemic hits the black population sit back and watch.
> 
> Think about how many blacks died because Reagan refused to put money into research.
> 
> Think about how many black lives were ruined because of Ronny's war on drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make  some good points. ANY black citizen who does not see what the GOP thinks  of the self interest of the black population is either dead or in a coma. Their primary concern is the interest of the super wealthy, and reducing governent presence in regulations that control their interests.
> 
> As far as the democrats go, they are not much better. What black citizens need to realize is that the Democratic party,  after years of support fron black voters takes the black vote for granted.
> 
> What will improve the condition of predominately black communities more expediently is immediate involvement in more local elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's policies of bring back jobs and deporting illegals has the potential to greatly improve teh conditions of black Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually believe that Trump is going to earnestly pursue the mass deportation of the very people who do much of the grunt work in his own hotels and resorts?
> 
> Trump is first and foremost a developer, and the presence of immigrants is vital to his businesses.
Click to expand...



The presence of immigrants is not vital to his business. Native born Americans are happy to work in hotels and resorts.


The filling of his campaign promises is vital to how his Presidency will be. Trump isn't an insider to get a pass for no reason. He needs to deliver, or his bosses, ie the voters will let him know in two short years.

and again in 4.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday they had a really good interview on NPR with the guy who designed the AIDS quilt.  He reminded me of how Ronald Reagan didn't give a damn about aids because it was only affecting the gay and black communities.  I think you black people have forgotten just how shitty the GOP treated you in the past.  To suggest the Democrats let you down?  I don't think they did.  I think you let the Democrats down by not being good citizens and showing up to vote IN DROVES.  So now we will go back to the time when conservatives ruled and hey, what's the big deal right?  Not much they can do, right?  Other than if another epidemic hits the black population sit back and watch.
> 
> Think about how many blacks died because Reagan refused to put money into research.
> 
> Think about how many black lives were ruined because of Ronny's war on drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make  some good points. ANY black citizen who does not see what the GOP thinks  of the self interest of the black population is either dead or in a coma. Their primary concern is the interest of the super wealthy, and reducing governent presence in regulations that control their interests.
> 
> As far as the democrats go, they are not much better. What black citizens need to realize is that the Democratic party,  after years of support fron black voters takes the black vote for granted.
> 
> What will improve the condition of predominately black communities more expediently is immediate involvement in more local elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's policies of bring back jobs and deporting illegals has the potential to greatly improve teh conditions of black Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually believe that Trump is going to earnestly pursue the mass deportation of the very people who do much of the grunt work in his own hotels and resorts?
> 
> Trump is first and foremost a developer, and the presence of immigrants is vital to his businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The presence of immigrants is not vital to his business. Native born Americans are happy to work in hotels and resorts.
> 
> 
> The filling of his campaign promises is vital to how his Presidency will be. Trump isn't an insider to get a pass for no reason. He needs to deliver, or his bosses, ie the voters will let him know in two short years.
> 
> and again in 4.
Click to expand...


Though they hired some Americans for just this one resort, they still imported foreign workers for this project. I'm certain some "Native Americans" could have been brought in instead....would you like to respeculate on just how many immigrants are employed by him? This is but one example.

Trump's Mar-a-Lago hires hundreds of foreign workers


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday they had a really good interview on NPR with the guy who designed the AIDS quilt.  He reminded me of how Ronald Reagan didn't give a damn about aids because it was only affecting the gay and black communities.  I think you black people have forgotten just how shitty the GOP treated you in the past.  To suggest the Democrats let you down?  I don't think they did.  I think you let the Democrats down by not being good citizens and showing up to vote IN DROVES.  So now we will go back to the time when conservatives ruled and hey, what's the big deal right?  Not much they can do, right?  Other than if another epidemic hits the black population sit back and watch.
> 
> Think about how many blacks died because Reagan refused to put money into research.
> 
> Think about how many black lives were ruined because of Ronny's war on drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make  some good points. ANY black citizen who does not see what the GOP thinks  of the self interest of the black population is either dead or in a coma. Their primary concern is the interest of the super wealthy, and reducing governent presence in regulations that control their interests.
> 
> As far as the democrats go, they are not much better. What black citizens need to realize is that the Democratic party,  after years of support fron black voters takes the black vote for granted.
> 
> What will improve the condition of predominately black communities more expediently is immediate involvement in more local elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's policies of bring back jobs and deporting illegals has the potential to greatly improve teh conditions of black Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually believe that Trump is going to earnestly pursue the mass deportation of the very people who do much of the grunt work in his own hotels and resorts?
> 
> Trump is first and foremost a developer, and the presence of immigrants is vital to his businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The presence of immigrants is not vital to his business. Native born Americans are happy to work in hotels and resorts.
> 
> 
> The filling of his campaign promises is vital to how his Presidency will be. Trump isn't an insider to get a pass for no reason. He needs to deliver, or his bosses, ie the voters will let him know in two short years.
> 
> and again in 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though they hired some Americans for just this one resort, they still imported foreign workers for this project. I'm certain some "Native Americans" could have been brought in instead....would you like to respeculate on just how many immigrants are employed by him? This is but one example.
> 
> Trump's Mar-a-Lago hires hundreds of foreign workers
Click to expand...



NOthing in that post contradicts anything in my post.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make  some good points. ANY black citizen who does not see what the GOP thinks  of the self interest of the black population is either dead or in a coma. Their primary concern is the interest of the super wealthy, and reducing governent presence in regulations that control their interests.
> 
> As far as the democrats go, they are not much better. What black citizens need to realize is that the Democratic party,  after years of support fron black voters takes the black vote for granted.
> 
> What will improve the condition of predominately black communities more expediently is immediate involvement in more local elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's policies of bring back jobs and deporting illegals has the potential to greatly improve teh conditions of black Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually believe that Trump is going to earnestly pursue the mass deportation of the very people who do much of the grunt work in his own hotels and resorts?
> 
> Trump is first and foremost a developer, and the presence of immigrants is vital to his businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The presence of immigrants is not vital to his business. Native born Americans are happy to work in hotels and resorts.
> 
> 
> The filling of his campaign promises is vital to how his Presidency will be. Trump isn't an insider to get a pass for no reason. He needs to deliver, or his bosses, ie the voters will let him know in two short years.
> 
> and again in 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though they hired some Americans for just this one resort, they still imported foreign workers for this project. I'm certain some "Native Americans" could have been brought in instead....would you like to respeculate on just how many immigrants are employed by him? This is but one example.
> 
> Trump's Mar-a-Lago hires hundreds of foreign workers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOthing in that post contradicts anything in my post.
Click to expand...


Well, you claim that Native Americans would be happy to work in his resorts and hotels. In just this one instance her could have gotten on Twitter like he often does and sent a public message  to aspiring American workers to come to the resort and apply for a job.

I guess that those who you speak of will just have to wait until he builds "the wall"?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love NPR. So do a lot of cons I know. Even though its bias they still love it.
> 
> And if bias you mean right then I agree.
> 
> Its more fair than rush fox breitbart or Drudge.
> 
> And again, NPR is right so being liberal must be right. But what do I know I'm bias too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan did not drag his feet on funding AIDS, research.
> 
> NPR is lying to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, the gay community made that up.  LOL
> 
> LGBTQ Activist Cleve Jones: 'I'm Well Aware How Fragile Life Is'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not just the gay community, but lefties in general.
> 
> After all, why let a good pandemic go to waste?
> 
> 
> Domestic policy of the Ronald Reagan administration - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "Supporters of Reagan past and present have pointed out the fact that he declared in the aforementioned September 1985 press conference that he wanted from Congress massive government research effort against AIDS similar to one President Nixon had overseen against cancer. Reagan said, "It's been one of the top priorities with us, and over the last 4 years, and including what we have in the budget for '86, it will amount to over a half a billion dollars that we have provided for research on AIDS in addition to what I'm sure other medical groups are doing." He also remarked, "Yes, there's no question about the seriousness of this and the need to find an answer." Annual AIDS related funding was $44 million in 1983, 2 years after he took office, and was $1.6 billion in 1988, an increase of over 1000 percent."
> 
> 
> 
> Don't trust NPR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He dragged his feet in the beginning. Don't believe breitbarf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did not. He was not a hater who wanted to see people die. That's a hateful myth spread by his enemies.
Click to expand...

Stop listening to the corporate media.  Trump didn't save 1000 jobs he lost 1000.  Net loss not gain.  Lyin media.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's policies of bring back jobs and deporting illegals has the potential to greatly improve teh conditions of black Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually believe that Trump is going to earnestly pursue the mass deportation of the very people who do much of the grunt work in his own hotels and resorts?
> 
> Trump is first and foremost a developer, and the presence of immigrants is vital to his businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The presence of immigrants is not vital to his business. Native born Americans are happy to work in hotels and resorts.
> 
> 
> The filling of his campaign promises is vital to how his Presidency will be. Trump isn't an insider to get a pass for no reason. He needs to deliver, or his bosses, ie the voters will let him know in two short years.
> 
> and again in 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though they hired some Americans for just this one resort, they still imported foreign workers for this project. I'm certain some "Native Americans" could have been brought in instead....would you like to respeculate on just how many immigrants are employed by him? This is but one example.
> 
> Trump's Mar-a-Lago hires hundreds of foreign workers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOthing in that post contradicts anything in my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you claim that Native Americans would be happy to work in his resorts and hotels. In just this one instance her could have gotten on Twitter like he often does and sent a public message  to aspiring American workers to come to the resort and apply for a job.
> 
> I guess that those who you speak of will just have to wait until he builds "the wall"?
Click to expand...




Native born Americans, not indians. 

Beyond that, my point stands. ONce the Wall is built and the illegals deported, those jobs will be available for Americans. 

NOthing you have said challenges that.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan did not drag his feet on funding AIDS, research.
> 
> NPR is lying to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the gay community made that up.  LOL
> 
> LGBTQ Activist Cleve Jones: 'I'm Well Aware How Fragile Life Is'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not just the gay community, but lefties in general.
> 
> After all, why let a good pandemic go to waste?
> 
> 
> Domestic policy of the Ronald Reagan administration - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "Supporters of Reagan past and present have pointed out the fact that he declared in the aforementioned September 1985 press conference that he wanted from Congress massive government research effort against AIDS similar to one President Nixon had overseen against cancer. Reagan said, "It's been one of the top priorities with us, and over the last 4 years, and including what we have in the budget for '86, it will amount to over a half a billion dollars that we have provided for research on AIDS in addition to what I'm sure other medical groups are doing." He also remarked, "Yes, there's no question about the seriousness of this and the need to find an answer." Annual AIDS related funding was $44 million in 1983, 2 years after he took office, and was $1.6 billion in 1988, an increase of over 1000 percent."
> 
> 
> 
> Don't trust NPR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He dragged his feet in the beginning. Don't believe breitbarf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did not. He was not a hater who wanted to see people die. That's a hateful myth spread by his enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop listening to the corporate media.  Trump didn't save 1000 jobs he lost 1000.  Net loss not gain.  Lyin media.
Click to expand...



I quoted numbers on the way AIDS research grew under Reagan. I've quoted him saying that it was a top priority. 

He was close friends with Rock Hudson who died of AIDS. 

He did not want people to die of AIDS.

NPR is lying to you.


Trump is not yet in office. When he is in office, NPR will, at best spin what he does, if not out right lie.


Do you want to be lied to?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You actually believe that Trump is going to earnestly pursue the mass deportation of the very people who do much of the grunt work in his own hotels and resorts?
> 
> Trump is first and foremost a developer, and the presence of immigrants is vital to his businesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The presence of immigrants is not vital to his business. Native born Americans are happy to work in hotels and resorts.
> 
> 
> The filling of his campaign promises is vital to how his Presidency will be. Trump isn't an insider to get a pass for no reason. He needs to deliver, or his bosses, ie the voters will let him know in two short years.
> 
> and again in 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though they hired some Americans for just this one resort, they still imported foreign workers for this project. I'm certain some "Native Americans" could have been brought in instead....would you like to respeculate on just how many immigrants are employed by him? This is but one example.
> 
> Trump's Mar-a-Lago hires hundreds of foreign workers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOthing in that post contradicts anything in my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you claim that Native Americans would be happy to work in his resorts and hotels. In just this one instance her could have gotten on Twitter like he often does and sent a public message  to aspiring American workers to come to the resort and apply for a job.
> 
> I guess that those who you speak of will just have to wait until he builds "the wall"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native born Americans, not indians.
> 
> Beyond that, my point stands. ONce the Wall is built and the illegals deported, those jobs will be available for Americans.
> 
> NOthing you have said challenges that.
Click to expand...


I don't have to "say" anything. Trump's past record of hiring native BORN Americans first says it all:


Blog: Trump says illegal workers make his American resorts great

Trump's Dirty History of Hiring and Exploiting Undocumented Workers


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The presence of immigrants is not vital to his business. Native born Americans are happy to work in hotels and resorts.
> 
> 
> The filling of his campaign promises is vital to how his Presidency will be. Trump isn't an insider to get a pass for no reason. He needs to deliver, or his bosses, ie the voters will let him know in two short years.
> 
> and again in 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though they hired some Americans for just this one resort, they still imported foreign workers for this project. I'm certain some "Native Americans" could have been brought in instead....would you like to respeculate on just how many immigrants are employed by him? This is but one example.
> 
> Trump's Mar-a-Lago hires hundreds of foreign workers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOthing in that post contradicts anything in my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you claim that Native Americans would be happy to work in his resorts and hotels. In just this one instance her could have gotten on Twitter like he often does and sent a public message  to aspiring American workers to come to the resort and apply for a job.
> 
> I guess that those who you speak of will just have to wait until he builds "the wall"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native born Americans, not indians.
> 
> Beyond that, my point stands. ONce the Wall is built and the illegals deported, those jobs will be available for Americans.
> 
> NOthing you have said challenges that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to "say" anything. Trump's past record of hiring native BORN Americans first says it all:
> 
> 
> Blog: Trump says illegal workers make his American resorts great
Click to expand...



NOthing in that piece challenges anything I have posted either.

Do you understand that a man can do different actions when in different situations?

As resort developer, his responsibility was to make money for his investor.s


As President, his responsibility will be to improve jobs and wages for his supporters.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though they hired some Americans for just this one resort, they still imported foreign workers for this project. I'm certain some "Native Americans" could have been brought in instead....would you like to respeculate on just how many immigrants are employed by him? This is but one example.
> 
> Trump's Mar-a-Lago hires hundreds of foreign workers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOthing in that post contradicts anything in my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you claim that Native Americans would be happy to work in his resorts and hotels. In just this one instance her could have gotten on Twitter like he often does and sent a public message  to aspiring American workers to come to the resort and apply for a job.
> 
> I guess that those who you speak of will just have to wait until he builds "the wall"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native born Americans, not indians.
> 
> Beyond that, my point stands. ONce the Wall is built and the illegals deported, those jobs will be available for Americans.
> 
> NOthing you have said challenges that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to "say" anything. Trump's past record of hiring native BORN Americans first says it all:
> 
> 
> Blog: Trump says illegal workers make his American resorts great
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOthing in that piece challenges anything I have posted either.
> 
> Do you understand that a man can do different actions when in different situations?
> 
> As resort developer, his responsibility was to make money for his investor.s
> 
> 
> As President, his responsibility will be to improve jobs and wages for his supporters.
Click to expand...


Do YOU understand that his past and fairly recent actions do not support what YOU "anticipate" his future actions to be?

And are you actually gullible enough to believe that he is going to jeopardize his business  empire and fortune?


And your really believe his "building a wall" B.S.?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOthing in that post contradicts anything in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you claim that Native Americans would be happy to work in his resorts and hotels. In just this one instance her could have gotten on Twitter like he often does and sent a public message  to aspiring American workers to come to the resort and apply for a job.
> 
> I guess that those who you speak of will just have to wait until he builds "the wall"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native born Americans, not indians.
> 
> Beyond that, my point stands. ONce the Wall is built and the illegals deported, those jobs will be available for Americans.
> 
> NOthing you have said challenges that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to "say" anything. Trump's past record of hiring native BORN Americans first says it all:
> 
> 
> Blog: Trump says illegal workers make his American resorts great
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOthing in that piece challenges anything I have posted either.
> 
> Do you understand that a man can do different actions when in different situations?
> 
> As resort developer, his responsibility was to make money for his investor.s
> 
> 
> As President, his responsibility will be to improve jobs and wages for his supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do YOU understand that his past and fairly recent actions do not support what YOU "anticipate" his future actions to be?
> 
> ...
Click to expand...



I can see why you would say that. And my answer is above. In his new position, he will have different responsibilities.


And his resorts having to pay Americans will not be a competitive disadvantage if his competitors are forced to do the same.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you claim that Native Americans would be happy to work in his resorts and hotels. In just this one instance her could have gotten on Twitter like he often does and sent a public message  to aspiring American workers to come to the resort and apply for a job.
> 
> I guess that those who you speak of will just have to wait until he builds "the wall"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native born Americans, not indians.
> 
> Beyond that, my point stands. ONce the Wall is built and the illegals deported, those jobs will be available for Americans.
> 
> NOthing you have said challenges that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to "say" anything. Trump's past record of hiring native BORN Americans first says it all:
> 
> 
> Blog: Trump says illegal workers make his American resorts great
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOthing in that piece challenges anything I have posted either.
> 
> Do you understand that a man can do different actions when in different situations?
> 
> As resort developer, his responsibility was to make money for his investor.s
> 
> 
> As President, his responsibility will be to improve jobs and wages for his supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do YOU understand that his past and fairly recent actions do not support what YOU "anticipate" his future actions to be?
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why you would say that. And my answer is above. In his new position, he will have different responsibilities.
> 
> 
> And his resorts having to pay Americans will not be a competitive disadvantage if his competitors are forced to do the same.
Click to expand...


That is if his resorts do pay Americans. He has already publicly stated that he would distance himself from his businesses.....that's likely a facade to create the illusion that he really has the best interest of working class Americans at heart.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Native born Americans, not indians.
> 
> Beyond that, my point stands. ONce the Wall is built and the illegals deported, those jobs will be available for Americans.
> 
> NOthing you have said challenges that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to "say" anything. Trump's past record of hiring native BORN Americans first says it all:
> 
> 
> Blog: Trump says illegal workers make his American resorts great
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOthing in that piece challenges anything I have posted either.
> 
> Do you understand that a man can do different actions when in different situations?
> 
> As resort developer, his responsibility was to make money for his investor.s
> 
> 
> As President, his responsibility will be to improve jobs and wages for his supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do YOU understand that his past and fairly recent actions do not support what YOU "anticipate" his future actions to be?
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why you would say that. And my answer is above. In his new position, he will have different responsibilities.
> 
> 
> And his resorts having to pay Americans will not be a competitive disadvantage if his competitors are forced to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is if his resorts do pay Americans. He has already publicly stated that he would distance himself from his businesses.....that's likely a facade to create the illusion that he really has the best interest of working class Americans at heart.
Click to expand...




You just spent several posts arguing that he won't keep his promises because of his business interests, and now you are downplaying his business interests.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to "say" anything. Trump's past record of hiring native BORN Americans first says it all:
> 
> 
> Blog: Trump says illegal workers make his American resorts great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOthing in that piece challenges anything I have posted either.
> 
> Do you understand that a man can do different actions when in different situations?
> 
> As resort developer, his responsibility was to make money for his investor.s
> 
> 
> As President, his responsibility will be to improve jobs and wages for his supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do YOU understand that his past and fairly recent actions do not support what YOU "anticipate" his future actions to be?
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why you would say that. And my answer is above. In his new position, he will have different responsibilities.
> 
> 
> And his resorts having to pay Americans will not be a competitive disadvantage if his competitors are forced to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is if his resorts do pay Americans. He has already publicly stated that he would distance himself from his businesses.....that's likely a facade to create the illusion that he really has the best interest of working class Americans at heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just spent several posts arguing that he won't keep his promises because of his business interests, and now you are downplaying his business interests.
Click to expand...


No. What I am saying is that "he says" his business interests will take a backseat to the job of president


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOthing in that piece challenges anything I have posted either.
> 
> Do you understand that a man can do different actions when in different situations?
> 
> As resort developer, his responsibility was to make money for his investor.s
> 
> 
> As President, his responsibility will be to improve jobs and wages for his supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU understand that his past and fairly recent actions do not support what YOU "anticipate" his future actions to be?
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why you would say that. And my answer is above. In his new position, he will have different responsibilities.
> 
> 
> And his resorts having to pay Americans will not be a competitive disadvantage if his competitors are forced to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is if his resorts do pay Americans. He has already publicly stated that he would distance himself from his businesses.....that's likely a facade to create the illusion that he really has the best interest of working class Americans at heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just spent several posts arguing that he won't keep his promises because of his business interests, and now you are downplaying his business interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. What I am saying is that "he says" his business interests will take a backseat to the job of president
Click to expand...


I'M saying that his Presidency will be more important than his business interests.

500 million, a billion, not that big of a difference in lifestyle.


A popular President with a same party Administration and the support of a strong base is a lot different than an unpopular president with a hostile population and a hostile Congress.


If he/you assume he will live long enough to have a significant POST presidency, the difference becomes even more stark.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're ultimately perpetuating the problem, tbh. The votes of people who have to be dragged kicking and screaming only cancels out the votes of informed proactive citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> Bull. Most people know if they agree more with the democratic position or Republican. You just don't want to hear what most people think.
> 
> But when you win midterms with low voter turnout you talk about mandates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Most people believe in fairy tales and propaganda. If people were tested on the issues before they voted, the majority would fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've seen your tests. You don't need a test to have a baby you don't need one to vote.
> 
> Just another hurdle you want to use to discourage voter turnout of people you know won't vote for you.
> 
> How many one issue wedge issue republicans voters would pass? The religious lady who only votes because of abortion or gays. The guy who votes Republican because of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right that I would want to discourage dumbasses from voting. I wouldn't want them managing a business; why would I want them in effect managing the country's business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's their country too.  Shouldn't they have a say?
Click to expand...


So, your question is it effectively a good outcome for an immature child to have as much say as a mature adult? You figure that one out.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU understand that his past and fairly recent actions do not support what YOU "anticipate" his future actions to be?
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why you would say that. And my answer is above. In his new position, he will have different responsibilities.
> 
> 
> And his resorts having to pay Americans will not be a competitive disadvantage if his competitors are forced to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is if his resorts do pay Americans. He has already publicly stated that he would distance himself from his businesses.....that's likely a facade to create the illusion that he really has the best interest of working class Americans at heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just spent several posts arguing that he won't keep his promises because of his business interests, and now you are downplaying his business interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. What I am saying is that "he says" his business interests will take a backseat to the job of president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'M saying that his Presidency will be more important than his business interests.
> 
> 500 million, a billion, not that big of a difference in lifestyle.
> 
> 
> A popular President with a same party Administration and the support of a strong base is a lot different than an unpopular president with a hostile population and a hostile Congress.
> 
> 
> If he/you assume he will live long enough to have a significant POST presidency, the difference becomes even more stark.
Click to expand...


Like anything else, time will tell. Of course cooperation  and not having a Congress that is wiling to sacrifice the country in order to ensure that you fail is a plus.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why you would say that. And my answer is above. In his new position, he will have different responsibilities.
> 
> 
> And his resorts having to pay Americans will not be a competitive disadvantage if his competitors are forced to do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is if his resorts do pay Americans. He has already publicly stated that he would distance himself from his businesses.....that's likely a facade to create the illusion that he really has the best interest of working class Americans at heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just spent several posts arguing that he won't keep his promises because of his business interests, and now you are downplaying his business interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. What I am saying is that "he says" his business interests will take a backseat to the job of president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'M saying that his Presidency will be more important than his business interests.
> 
> 500 million, a billion, not that big of a difference in lifestyle.
> 
> 
> A popular President with a same party Administration and the support of a strong base is a lot different than an unpopular president with a hostile population and a hostile Congress.
> 
> 
> If he/you assume he will live long enough to have a significant POST presidency, the difference becomes even more stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like anything else, time will tell. Of course cooperation  and not having a Congress that is wiling to sacrifice the country in order to ensure that you fail is a plus.
Click to expand...




If the Congressmen in question truly believe that Trump's policies are that bad, then obstructing them, would not be, in their mind, sacrificing the country.

Which I respect, as them doing their job as they see it.

HOWEVER, any republican congressmen who do that, will be held responsible by republican rank and file voters.


----------



## sealybobo

Sweet_dreams said:


> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.


Let's use stand your ground as an example. Liberal whites like me would have locked up George Zimmerman. And it was Republicans who created stand your ground.

So if stupid black people would wise up and vote democratic, we might have enough senators and congressmen to overturn such a horrible law which seems to give whites the justification to shoot blacks when that isn't necessarily justified. 

So remember when I try to taunt you dumb blacks into voting it's for your own good as well as mine. I too could get shot by some white coward who has a big mouth but then can't really back it up when we both pull over and get into a fight.

The guy who just shot that former football play should go to jail. He could have drive off.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU understand that his past and fairly recent actions do not support what YOU "anticipate" his future actions to be?
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why you would say that. And my answer is above. In his new position, he will have different responsibilities.
> 
> 
> And his resorts having to pay Americans will not be a competitive disadvantage if his competitors are forced to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is if his resorts do pay Americans. He has already publicly stated that he would distance himself from his businesses.....that's likely a facade to create the illusion that he really has the best interest of working class Americans at heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just spent several posts arguing that he won't keep his promises because of his business interests, and now you are downplaying his business interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. What I am saying is that "he says" his business interests will take a backseat to the job of president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'M saying that his Presidency will be more important than his business interests.
> 
> 500 million, a billion, not that big of a difference in lifestyle.
> 
> 
> A popular President with a same party Administration and the support of a strong base is a lot different than an unpopular president with a hostile population and a hostile Congress.
> 
> 
> If he/you assume he will live long enough to have a significant POST presidency, the difference becomes even more stark.
Click to expand...

So you admit Congress was hostile to Obama.

Did you hear how low unemployment is? Lowest it's been in 9 years. Thanks obama


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's use stand your ground as an example. Liberal whites like me would have locked up George Zimmerman. And it was Republicans who created stand your ground.
> 
> So if stupid black people would wise up and vote democratic, we might have enough senators and congressmen to overturn such a horrible law which seems to give whites the justification to shoot blacks when that isn't necessarily justified.
> 
> So remember when I try to taunt you dumb blacks into voting it's for your own good as well as mine. I too could get shot by some white coward who has a big mouth but then can't really back it up when we both pull over and get into a fight.
> 
> The guy who just shot that former football play should go to jail. He could have drive off.
Click to expand...



Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him, seconds before the shot. 

It's hard to walk away from the confrontation when a thug is literally sitting on your chest beating you.

You ever sit on a man's chest and beat him in face while he screamed for help?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why you would say that. And my answer is above. In his new position, he will have different responsibilities.
> 
> 
> And his resorts having to pay Americans will not be a competitive disadvantage if his competitors are forced to do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is if his resorts do pay Americans. He has already publicly stated that he would distance himself from his businesses.....that's likely a facade to create the illusion that he really has the best interest of working class Americans at heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just spent several posts arguing that he won't keep his promises because of his business interests, and now you are downplaying his business interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. What I am saying is that "he says" his business interests will take a backseat to the job of president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'M saying that his Presidency will be more important than his business interests.
> 
> 500 million, a billion, not that big of a difference in lifestyle.
> 
> 
> A popular President with a same party Administration and the support of a strong base is a lot different than an unpopular president with a hostile population and a hostile Congress.
> 
> 
> If he/you assume he will live long enough to have a significant POST presidency, the difference becomes even more stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit Congress was hostile to Obama.
> 
> Did you hear how low unemployment is? Lowest it's been in 9 years. Thanks obama
Click to expand...



Actually, I was discussing the consequences of Trump's possible choices. 

But I do also admit that the Republican Congress was hostile to Obama, as they well should have been, if not more so.


Yeah, I've heard. I have a job too. I'm literally making one fifth of what I was ten years ago.

Imagine my glee.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's use stand your ground as an example. Liberal whites like me would have locked up George Zimmerman. And it was Republicans who created stand your ground.
> 
> So if stupid black people would wise up and vote democratic, we might have enough senators and congressmen to overturn such a horrible law which seems to give whites the justification to shoot blacks when that isn't necessarily justified.
> 
> So remember when I try to taunt you dumb blacks into voting it's for your own good as well as mine. I too could get shot by some white coward who has a big mouth but then can't really back it up when we both pull over and get into a fight.
> 
> The guy who just shot that former football play should go to jail. He could have drive off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him, seconds before the shot.
> 
> It's hard to walk away from the confrontation when a thug is literally sitting on your chest beating you.
> 
> You ever sit on a man's chest and beat him in face while he screamed for help?
Click to expand...

No but I've gotten in fights and never lost. Dozens. Every one of them could have been considered "justified" because they feared for their safety.

A guy who looks for a fight shouldn't be able to use a gun when they start losing


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's use stand your ground as an example. Liberal whites like me would have locked up George Zimmerman. And it was Republicans who created stand your ground.
> 
> So if stupid black people would wise up and vote democratic, we might have enough senators and congressmen to overturn such a horrible law which seems to give whites the justification to shoot blacks when that isn't necessarily justified.
> 
> So remember when I try to taunt you dumb blacks into voting it's for your own good as well as mine. I too could get shot by some white coward who has a big mouth but then can't really back it up when we both pull over and get into a fight.
> 
> The guy who just shot that former football play should go to jail. He could have drive off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him, seconds before the shot.
> 
> It's hard to walk away from the confrontation when a thug is literally sitting on your chest beating you.
> 
> You ever sit on a man's chest and beat him in face while he screamed for help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I've gotten in fights and never lost. Dozens. Every one of them could have been considered "justified" because they feared for their safety.
> 
> A guy who looks for a fight shouldn't be able to use a gun when they start losing
Click to expand...



From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is if his resorts do pay Americans. He has already publicly stated that he would distance himself from his businesses.....that's likely a facade to create the illusion that he really has the best interest of working class Americans at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just spent several posts arguing that he won't keep his promises because of his business interests, and now you are downplaying his business interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. What I am saying is that "he says" his business interests will take a backseat to the job of president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'M saying that his Presidency will be more important than his business interests.
> 
> 500 million, a billion, not that big of a difference in lifestyle.
> 
> 
> A popular President with a same party Administration and the support of a strong base is a lot different than an unpopular president with a hostile population and a hostile Congress.
> 
> 
> If he/you assume he will live long enough to have a significant POST presidency, the difference becomes even more stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit Congress was hostile to Obama.
> 
> Did you hear how low unemployment is? Lowest it's been in 9 years. Thanks obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was discussing the consequences of Trump's possible choices.
> 
> But I do also admit that the Republican Congress was hostile to Obama, as they well should have been, if not more so.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've heard. I have a job too. I'm literally making one fifth of what I was ten years ago.
> 
> Imagine my glee.
Click to expand...


What did you do and what do you do now? I want to see how he's going to help people like you.

I'm in sales. Manufacturing. I have a skill and college degree and I'm a white male who's shit is all paid off. Trump might help me or the GOP might ruin the economy again. I doubt the gap between rich and poor will shrink I doubt the debt will go down and I doubt trumps going to take us back to when you made 5 times more than you do now.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's use stand your ground as an example. Liberal whites like me would have locked up George Zimmerman. And it was Republicans who created stand your ground.
> 
> So if stupid black people would wise up and vote democratic, we might have enough senators and congressmen to overturn such a horrible law which seems to give whites the justification to shoot blacks when that isn't necessarily justified.
> 
> So remember when I try to taunt you dumb blacks into voting it's for your own good as well as mine. I too could get shot by some white coward who has a big mouth but then can't really back it up when we both pull over and get into a fight.
> 
> The guy who just shot that former football play should go to jail. He could have drive off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him, seconds before the shot.
> 
> It's hard to walk away from the confrontation when a thug is literally sitting on your chest beating you.
> 
> You ever sit on a man's chest and beat him in face while he screamed for help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I've gotten in fights and never lost. Dozens. Every one of them could have been considered "justified" because they feared for their safety.
> 
> A guy who looks for a fight shouldn't be able to use a gun when they start losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
Click to expand...

One things for sure or pretty sure. Treyvon struck the first blow or " went at" Zimmerman. Im telling black people they can't be attacking people. Use your words. Be civilized.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just spent several posts arguing that he won't keep his promises because of his business interests, and now you are downplaying his business interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. What I am saying is that "he says" his business interests will take a backseat to the job of president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'M saying that his Presidency will be more important than his business interests.
> 
> 500 million, a billion, not that big of a difference in lifestyle.
> 
> 
> A popular President with a same party Administration and the support of a strong base is a lot different than an unpopular president with a hostile population and a hostile Congress.
> 
> 
> If he/you assume he will live long enough to have a significant POST presidency, the difference becomes even more stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit Congress was hostile to Obama.
> 
> Did you hear how low unemployment is? Lowest it's been in 9 years. Thanks obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was discussing the consequences of Trump's possible choices.
> 
> But I do also admit that the Republican Congress was hostile to Obama, as they well should have been, if not more so.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've heard. I have a job too. I'm literally making one fifth of what I was ten years ago.
> 
> Imagine my glee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do and what do you do now? I want to see how he's going to help people like you.
> 
> I'm in sales. Manufacturing. I have a skill and college degree and I'm a white male who's shit is all paid off. Trump might help me or the GOP might ruin the economy again. I doubt the gap between rich and poor will shrink I doubt the debt will go down and I doubt trumps going to take us back to when you made 5 times more than you do now.
Click to expand...



I was in a good medical field. Due to a lack of good jobs in the economy, the field was flooded.

Last job I applied for ,in the field,  had 76 applicants.


I kept waiting for the flood to die down and for other people to leave the field. 

BUt they don't have anywhere to go either. 


I'm not returning to the field at this time. 


Trump can help the people still in the field though, if the surplus have someplace else to go, and jobs can be more available and wages can start to rise again.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. What I am saying is that "he says" his business interests will take a backseat to the job of president
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M saying that his Presidency will be more important than his business interests.
> 
> 500 million, a billion, not that big of a difference in lifestyle.
> 
> 
> A popular President with a same party Administration and the support of a strong base is a lot different than an unpopular president with a hostile population and a hostile Congress.
> 
> 
> If he/you assume he will live long enough to have a significant POST presidency, the difference becomes even more stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit Congress was hostile to Obama.
> 
> Did you hear how low unemployment is? Lowest it's been in 9 years. Thanks obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was discussing the consequences of Trump's possible choices.
> 
> But I do also admit that the Republican Congress was hostile to Obama, as they well should have been, if not more so.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've heard. I have a job too. I'm literally making one fifth of what I was ten years ago.
> 
> Imagine my glee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do and what do you do now? I want to see how he's going to help people like you.
> 
> I'm in sales. Manufacturing. I have a skill and college degree and I'm a white male who's shit is all paid off. Trump might help me or the GOP might ruin the economy again. I doubt the gap between rich and poor will shrink I doubt the debt will go down and I doubt trumps going to take us back to when you made 5 times more than you do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a good medical field. Due to a lack of good jobs in the economy, the field was flooded.
> 
> Last job I applied for ,in the field,  had 76 applicants.
> 
> 
> I kept waiting for the flood to die down and for other people to leave the field.
> 
> BUt they don't have anywhere to go either.
> 
> 
> I'm not returning to the field at this time.
> 
> 
> Trump can help the people still in the field though, if the surplus have someplace else to go, and jobs can be more available and wages can start to rise again.
Click to expand...

Something similar happened in the 2000s here in Michigan. Sales jobs were tough. Lots of turnover and the pay went down but profits went up.

So let's see if middle class wages go up much more than they just did. Did you see wages went up and unemployment lowest it's been in 9 years? Yea, thanks Obama and boo on bush.

I hope you are right that the GOP way is the best way but I think you are dead wrong 

But if anyone will admit it I will.

And if he does well by me but not blue collar I'll laugh at blue collar for swallowing it


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M saying that his Presidency will be more important than his business interests.
> 
> 500 million, a billion, not that big of a difference in lifestyle.
> 
> 
> A popular President with a same party Administration and the support of a strong base is a lot different than an unpopular president with a hostile population and a hostile Congress.
> 
> 
> If he/you assume he will live long enough to have a significant POST presidency, the difference becomes even more stark.
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit Congress was hostile to Obama.
> 
> Did you hear how low unemployment is? Lowest it's been in 9 years. Thanks obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was discussing the consequences of Trump's possible choices.
> 
> But I do also admit that the Republican Congress was hostile to Obama, as they well should have been, if not more so.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've heard. I have a job too. I'm literally making one fifth of what I was ten years ago.
> 
> Imagine my glee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do and what do you do now? I want to see how he's going to help people like you.
> 
> I'm in sales. Manufacturing. I have a skill and college degree and I'm a white male who's shit is all paid off. Trump might help me or the GOP might ruin the economy again. I doubt the gap between rich and poor will shrink I doubt the debt will go down and I doubt trumps going to take us back to when you made 5 times more than you do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a good medical field. Due to a lack of good jobs in the economy, the field was flooded.
> 
> Last job I applied for ,in the field,  had 76 applicants.
> 
> 
> I kept waiting for the flood to die down and for other people to leave the field.
> 
> BUt they don't have anywhere to go either.
> 
> 
> I'm not returning to the field at this time.
> 
> 
> Trump can help the people still in the field though, if the surplus have someplace else to go, and jobs can be more available and wages can start to rise again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something similar happened in the 2000s here in Michigan. Sales jobs were tough. Lots of turnover and the pay went down but profits went up.
> 
> So let's see if middle class wages go up much more than they just did. Did you see wages went up and unemployment lowest it's been in 9 years? Yea, thanks Obama and boo on bush.
> 
> I hope you are right that the GOP way is the best way but I think you are dead wrong
> 
> But if anyone will admit it I will.
> 
> And if he does well by me but not blue collar I'll laugh at blue collar for swallowing it
Click to expand...



Good enough.

Just watch out for media spin. Because if Trump does do that, they will not admit it.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit Congress was hostile to Obama.
> 
> Did you hear how low unemployment is? Lowest it's been in 9 years. Thanks obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was discussing the consequences of Trump's possible choices.
> 
> But I do also admit that the Republican Congress was hostile to Obama, as they well should have been, if not more so.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've heard. I have a job too. I'm literally making one fifth of what I was ten years ago.
> 
> Imagine my glee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do and what do you do now? I want to see how he's going to help people like you.
> 
> I'm in sales. Manufacturing. I have a skill and college degree and I'm a white male who's shit is all paid off. Trump might help me or the GOP might ruin the economy again. I doubt the gap between rich and poor will shrink I doubt the debt will go down and I doubt trumps going to take us back to when you made 5 times more than you do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a good medical field. Due to a lack of good jobs in the economy, the field was flooded.
> 
> Last job I applied for ,in the field,  had 76 applicants.
> 
> 
> I kept waiting for the flood to die down and for other people to leave the field.
> 
> BUt they don't have anywhere to go either.
> 
> 
> I'm not returning to the field at this time.
> 
> 
> Trump can help the people still in the field though, if the surplus have someplace else to go, and jobs can be more available and wages can start to rise again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something similar happened in the 2000s here in Michigan. Sales jobs were tough. Lots of turnover and the pay went down but profits went up.
> 
> So let's see if middle class wages go up much more than they just did. Did you see wages went up and unemployment lowest it's been in 9 years? Yea, thanks Obama and boo on bush.
> 
> I hope you are right that the GOP way is the best way but I think you are dead wrong
> 
> But if anyone will admit it I will.
> 
> And if he does well by me but not blue collar I'll laugh at blue collar for swallowing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough.
> 
> Just watch out for media spin. Because if Trump does do that, they will not admit it.
Click to expand...

Hey, don't you think Isis is going to go after trump investments?


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. What I am saying is that "he says" his business interests will take a backseat to the job of president
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M saying that his Presidency will be more important than his business interests.
> 
> 500 million, a billion, not that big of a difference in lifestyle.
> 
> 
> A popular President with a same party Administration and the support of a strong base is a lot different than an unpopular president with a hostile population and a hostile Congress.
> 
> 
> If he/you assume he will live long enough to have a significant POST presidency, the difference becomes even more stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit Congress was hostile to Obama.
> 
> Did you hear how low unemployment is? Lowest it's been in 9 years. Thanks obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was discussing the consequences of Trump's possible choices.
> 
> But I do also admit that the Republican Congress was hostile to Obama, as they well should have been, if not more so.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've heard. I have a job too. I'm literally making one fifth of what I was ten years ago.
> 
> Imagine my glee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do and what do you do now? I want to see how he's going to help people like you.
> 
> I'm in sales. Manufacturing. I have a skill and college degree and I'm a white male who's shit is all paid off. Trump might help me or the GOP might ruin the economy again. I doubt the gap between rich and poor will shrink I doubt the debt will go down and I doubt trumps going to take us back to when you made 5 times more than you do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a good medical field. Due to a lack of good jobs in the economy, the field was flooded.
> 
> Last job I applied for ,in the field,  had 76 applicants.
> 
> 
> I kept waiting for the flood to die down and for other people to leave the field.
> 
> BUt they don't have anywhere to go either.
> 
> 
> I'm not returning to the field at this time.
> 
> 
> Trump can help the people still in the field though, if the surplus have someplace else to go, and jobs can be more available and wages can start to rise again.
Click to expand...

Americans are not only getting fatter, but also older.  Lots of medical demand in our national future.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was discussing the consequences of Trump's possible choices.
> 
> But I do also admit that the Republican Congress was hostile to Obama, as they well should have been, if not more so.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've heard. I have a job too. I'm literally making one fifth of what I was ten years ago.
> 
> Imagine my glee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do and what do you do now? I want to see how he's going to help people like you.
> 
> I'm in sales. Manufacturing. I have a skill and college degree and I'm a white male who's shit is all paid off. Trump might help me or the GOP might ruin the economy again. I doubt the gap between rich and poor will shrink I doubt the debt will go down and I doubt trumps going to take us back to when you made 5 times more than you do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a good medical field. Due to a lack of good jobs in the economy, the field was flooded.
> 
> Last job I applied for ,in the field,  had 76 applicants.
> 
> 
> I kept waiting for the flood to die down and for other people to leave the field.
> 
> BUt they don't have anywhere to go either.
> 
> 
> I'm not returning to the field at this time.
> 
> 
> Trump can help the people still in the field though, if the surplus have someplace else to go, and jobs can be more available and wages can start to rise again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something similar happened in the 2000s here in Michigan. Sales jobs were tough. Lots of turnover and the pay went down but profits went up.
> 
> So let's see if middle class wages go up much more than they just did. Did you see wages went up and unemployment lowest it's been in 9 years? Yea, thanks Obama and boo on bush.
> 
> I hope you are right that the GOP way is the best way but I think you are dead wrong
> 
> But if anyone will admit it I will.
> 
> And if he does well by me but not blue collar I'll laugh at blue collar for swallowing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough.
> 
> Just watch out for media spin. Because if Trump does do that, they will not admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, don't you think Isis is going to go after trump investments?
Click to expand...

No doubt Daesh will attack the US any way they can.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was discussing the consequences of Trump's possible choices.
> 
> But I do also admit that the Republican Congress was hostile to Obama, as they well should have been, if not more so.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've heard. I have a job too. I'm literally making one fifth of what I was ten years ago.
> 
> Imagine my glee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do and what do you do now? I want to see how he's going to help people like you.
> 
> I'm in sales. Manufacturing. I have a skill and college degree and I'm a white male who's shit is all paid off. Trump might help me or the GOP might ruin the economy again. I doubt the gap between rich and poor will shrink I doubt the debt will go down and I doubt trumps going to take us back to when you made 5 times more than you do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a good medical field. Due to a lack of good jobs in the economy, the field was flooded.
> 
> Last job I applied for ,in the field,  had 76 applicants.
> 
> 
> I kept waiting for the flood to die down and for other people to leave the field.
> 
> BUt they don't have anywhere to go either.
> 
> 
> I'm not returning to the field at this time.
> 
> 
> Trump can help the people still in the field though, if the surplus have someplace else to go, and jobs can be more available and wages can start to rise again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something similar happened in the 2000s here in Michigan. Sales jobs were tough. Lots of turnover and the pay went down but profits went up.
> 
> So let's see if middle class wages go up much more than they just did. Did you see wages went up and unemployment lowest it's been in 9 years? Yea, thanks Obama and boo on bush.
> 
> I hope you are right that the GOP way is the best way but I think you are dead wrong
> 
> But if anyone will admit it I will.
> 
> And if he does well by me but not blue collar I'll laugh at blue collar for swallowing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough.
> 
> Just watch out for media spin. Because if Trump does do that, they will not admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, don't you think Isis is going to go after trump investments?
Click to expand...



NO, to busy killing people.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.


Voter statistics say less than 50% but that also applies to all racial demographics.

Voter Turnout Demographics - United States Elections Project





Who will turnout above 50%? Old farts like me and post-graduates like me:


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do and what do you do now? I want to see how he's going to help people like you.
> 
> I'm in sales. Manufacturing. I have a skill and college degree and I'm a white male who's shit is all paid off. Trump might help me or the GOP might ruin the economy again. I doubt the gap between rich and poor will shrink I doubt the debt will go down and I doubt trumps going to take us back to when you made 5 times more than you do now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a good medical field. Due to a lack of good jobs in the economy, the field was flooded.
> 
> Last job I applied for ,in the field,  had 76 applicants.
> 
> 
> I kept waiting for the flood to die down and for other people to leave the field.
> 
> BUt they don't have anywhere to go either.
> 
> 
> I'm not returning to the field at this time.
> 
> 
> Trump can help the people still in the field though, if the surplus have someplace else to go, and jobs can be more available and wages can start to rise again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something similar happened in the 2000s here in Michigan. Sales jobs were tough. Lots of turnover and the pay went down but profits went up.
> 
> So let's see if middle class wages go up much more than they just did. Did you see wages went up and unemployment lowest it's been in 9 years? Yea, thanks Obama and boo on bush.
> 
> I hope you are right that the GOP way is the best way but I think you are dead wrong
> 
> But if anyone will admit it I will.
> 
> And if he does well by me but not blue collar I'll laugh at blue collar for swallowing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough.
> 
> Just watch out for media spin. Because if Trump does do that, they will not admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, don't you think Isis is going to go after trump investments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, to busy killing people.
Click to expand...

Yea, that's what I mean. Bombing trump buildings and attacking his resorts could bankrupt him for the 9th time.

If no one will go to his resorts because they are afraid.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Voter statistics say less than 50% but that also applies to all racial demographics.
> 
> Voter Turnout Demographics - United States Elections Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who will turnout above 50%? Old farts like me and post-graduates like me:
Click to expand...

And that's their fault. Don't vote don't matter. You and me will be fine. I'll get ss and Medicare still, I hope. Actually with Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell I'm not so sure. They might bankrupt us. 2nd great depression.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a good medical field. Due to a lack of good jobs in the economy, the field was flooded.
> 
> Last job I applied for ,in the field,  had 76 applicants.
> 
> 
> I kept waiting for the flood to die down and for other people to leave the field.
> 
> BUt they don't have anywhere to go either.
> 
> 
> I'm not returning to the field at this time.
> 
> 
> Trump can help the people still in the field though, if the surplus have someplace else to go, and jobs can be more available and wages can start to rise again.
> 
> 
> 
> Something similar happened in the 2000s here in Michigan. Sales jobs were tough. Lots of turnover and the pay went down but profits went up.
> 
> So let's see if middle class wages go up much more than they just did. Did you see wages went up and unemployment lowest it's been in 9 years? Yea, thanks Obama and boo on bush.
> 
> I hope you are right that the GOP way is the best way but I think you are dead wrong
> 
> But if anyone will admit it I will.
> 
> And if he does well by me but not blue collar I'll laugh at blue collar for swallowing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough.
> 
> Just watch out for media spin. Because if Trump does do that, they will not admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, don't you think Isis is going to go after trump investments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, to busy killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, that's what I mean. Bombing trump buildings and attacking his resorts could bankrupt him for the 9th time.
> 
> If no one will go to his resorts because they are afraid.
Click to expand...



Such thoughts seem way to sophisticated for these barbarians.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a good medical field. Due to a lack of good jobs in the economy, the field was flooded.
> 
> Last job I applied for ,in the field,  had 76 applicants.
> 
> 
> I kept waiting for the flood to die down and for other people to leave the field.
> 
> BUt they don't have anywhere to go either.
> 
> 
> I'm not returning to the field at this time.
> 
> 
> Trump can help the people still in the field though, if the surplus have someplace else to go, and jobs can be more available and wages can start to rise again.
> 
> 
> 
> Something similar happened in the 2000s here in Michigan. Sales jobs were tough. Lots of turnover and the pay went down but profits went up.
> 
> So let's see if middle class wages go up much more than they just did. Did you see wages went up and unemployment lowest it's been in 9 years? Yea, thanks Obama and boo on bush.
> 
> I hope you are right that the GOP way is the best way but I think you are dead wrong
> 
> But if anyone will admit it I will.
> 
> And if he does well by me but not blue collar I'll laugh at blue collar for swallowing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough.
> 
> Just watch out for media spin. Because if Trump does do that, they will not admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, don't you think Isis is going to go after trump investments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, to busy killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, that's what I mean. Bombing trump buildings and attacking his resorts could bankrupt him for the 9th time.
> 
> If no one will go to his resorts because they are afraid.
Click to expand...

He'd still be President and simply bomb them back.


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something similar happened in the 2000s here in Michigan. Sales jobs were tough. Lots of turnover and the pay went down but profits went up.
> 
> So let's see if middle class wages go up much more than they just did. Did you see wages went up and unemployment lowest it's been in 9 years? Yea, thanks Obama and boo on bush.
> 
> I hope you are right that the GOP way is the best way but I think you are dead wrong
> 
> But if anyone will admit it I will.
> 
> And if he does well by me but not blue collar I'll laugh at blue collar for swallowing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough.
> 
> Just watch out for media spin. Because if Trump does do that, they will not admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, don't you think Isis is going to go after trump investments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, to busy killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, that's what I mean. Bombing trump buildings and attacking his resorts could bankrupt him for the 9th time.
> 
> If no one will go to his resorts because they are afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such thoughts seem way to sophisticated for these barbarians.
Click to expand...

Those "barbarians" have killed thousands of people.  Their predecessors took out the World Trade Center.  Daesh has conquered huge portions of Syria and Iraq. 

Islamic State and the crisis in Iraq and Syria in maps - BBC News


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's use stand your ground as an example. Liberal whites like me would have locked up George Zimmerman. And it was Republicans who created stand your ground.
> 
> So if stupid black people would wise up and vote democratic, we might have enough senators and congressmen to overturn such a horrible law which seems to give whites the justification to shoot blacks when that isn't necessarily justified.
> 
> So remember when I try to taunt you dumb blacks into voting it's for your own good as well as mine. I too could get shot by some white coward who has a big mouth but then can't really back it up when we both pull over and get into a fight.
> 
> The guy who just shot that former football play should go to jail. He could have drive off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him, seconds before the shot.
> 
> It's hard to walk away from the confrontation when a thug is literally sitting on your chest beating you.
> 
> You ever sit on a man's chest and beat him in face while he screamed for help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I've gotten in fights and never lost. Dozens. Every one of them could have been considered "justified" because they feared for their safety.
> 
> A guy who looks for a fight shouldn't be able to use a gun when they start losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
Click to expand...


But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something similar happened in the 2000s here in Michigan. Sales jobs were tough. Lots of turnover and the pay went down but profits went up.
> 
> So let's see if middle class wages go up much more than they just did. Did you see wages went up and unemployment lowest it's been in 9 years? Yea, thanks Obama and boo on bush.
> 
> I hope you are right that the GOP way is the best way but I think you are dead wrong
> 
> But if anyone will admit it I will.
> 
> And if he does well by me but not blue collar I'll laugh at blue collar for swallowing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough.
> 
> Just watch out for media spin. Because if Trump does do that, they will not admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, don't you think Isis is going to go after trump investments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, to busy killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, that's what I mean. Bombing trump buildings and attacking his resorts could bankrupt him for the 9th time.
> 
> If no one will go to his resorts because they are afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd still be President and simply bomb them back.
Click to expand...

He's gonna bomb them either way


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealybobo wants to be a white savior so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's use stand your ground as an example. Liberal whites like me would have locked up George Zimmerman. And it was Republicans who created stand your ground.
> 
> So if stupid black people would wise up and vote democratic, we might have enough senators and congressmen to overturn such a horrible law which seems to give whites the justification to shoot blacks when that isn't necessarily justified.
> 
> So remember when I try to taunt you dumb blacks into voting it's for your own good as well as mine. I too could get shot by some white coward who has a big mouth but then can't really back it up when we both pull over and get into a fight.
> 
> The guy who just shot that former football play should go to jail. He could have drive off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him, seconds before the shot.
> 
> It's hard to walk away from the confrontation when a thug is literally sitting on your chest beating you.
> 
> You ever sit on a man's chest and beat him in face while he screamed for help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I've gotten in fights and never lost. Dozens. Every one of them could have been considered "justified" because they feared for their safety.
> 
> A guy who looks for a fight shouldn't be able to use a gun when they start losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
Click to expand...




1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.

2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.

3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.

4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough.
> 
> Just watch out for media spin. Because if Trump does do that, they will not admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't you think Isis is going to go after trump investments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, to busy killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, that's what I mean. Bombing trump buildings and attacking his resorts could bankrupt him for the 9th time.
> 
> If no one will go to his resorts because they are afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd still be President and simply bomb them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's gonna bomb them either way
Click to expand...

Like Obama did Libya and Syria?  Probably so.  Still, he's not king.  He needs the support of Congress.


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Everything Zimmerman did was legal.  Everything Martin did was legal _up to the point he attacked Zimmerman_.  Then, Zimmerman had the right of self-defense.  The jury verdict proves this to be true.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't you think Isis is going to go after trump investments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, to busy killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, that's what I mean. Bombing trump buildings and attacking his resorts could bankrupt him for the 9th time.
> 
> If no one will go to his resorts because they are afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd still be President and simply bomb them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's gonna bomb them either way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Obama did Libya and Syria?  Probably so.  Still, he's not king.  He needs the support of Congress.
Click to expand...

The Republicans have wanted war with Iran for years. Let's see how they lie us in.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, to busy killing people.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that's what I mean. Bombing trump buildings and attacking his resorts could bankrupt him for the 9th time.
> 
> If no one will go to his resorts because they are afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd still be President and simply bomb them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's gonna bomb them either way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Obama did Libya and Syria?  Probably so.  Still, he's not king.  He needs the support of Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Republicans have wanted war with Iran for years. Let's see how they lie us in.
Click to expand...

So you really think Trump will increase his popularity with American citizens by invading Iran?....or are you just fear-mongering...again?


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that's what I mean. Bombing trump buildings and attacking his resorts could bankrupt him for the 9th time.
> 
> If no one will go to his resorts because they are afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> He'd still be President and simply bomb them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's gonna bomb them either way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Obama did Libya and Syria?  Probably so.  Still, he's not king.  He needs the support of Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Republicans have wanted war with Iran for years. Let's see how they lie us in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really think Trump will increase his popularity with American citizens by invading Iran?....or are you just fear-mongering...again?
Click to expand...

I worry about it. I remember them trying to get Clinton to invade Iraq, they invaded Iraq and then theyve been beating the war drums on Iran since at least 2007. I know Iran is a foe but we have lots of foes we don't go to war with. I hope im wrong.

When was the first time I fear mongered?


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that's what I mean. Bombing trump buildings and attacking his resorts could bankrupt him for the 9th time.
> 
> If no one will go to his resorts because they are afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> He'd still be President and simply bomb them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's gonna bomb them either way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Obama did Libya and Syria?  Probably so.  Still, he's not king.  He needs the support of Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Republicans have wanted war with Iran for years. Let's see how they lie us in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really think Trump will increase his popularity with American citizens by invading Iran?....or are you just fear-mongering...again?
Click to expand...

Clearly trump doesn't always care what's popular and do you think invading and bombing radical Islam in Iran would be a hard sell to trump supporters?


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> I worry about it. I remember them trying to get Clinton to invade Iraq, they invaded Iraq and then theyve been beating the war drums on Iran since at least 2007. I know Iran is a foe but we have lots of foes we don't go to war with. I hope im wrong.
> 
> When was the first time I fear mongered?


You're right to worry.  You're right to not only buy into the fear-mongering  but to spread it around yourself.  

Realists know that no matter who is doing the saber-rattling, Left or Right, most of it is just noise.  Hillary and Obama were saber-rattling about Libya, Syria and Crimea.  The Republicans about Iran.  80% of what either side says is BS....but there's still that 20%.  Yes, Iran is a danger.  Same goes for the ME be it Libya or Syria and Russia attacking it's neighboring states.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Clearly trump doesn't always care what's popular and do you think invading and bombing radical Islam in Iran would be a hard sell to trump supporters?


Some would go for it. Most seem to be isolationists.  

I doubt Trump will attack Iran unless 1) we're attacked first or 2) the majority of Congressional Democrats support it.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly trump doesn't always care what's popular and do you think invading and bombing radical Islam in Iran would be a hard sell to trump supporters?
> 
> 
> 
> Some would go for it. Most seem to be isolationists.
> 
> I doubt Trump will attack Iran unless 1) we're attacked first or 2) the majority of Congressional Democrats support it.
Click to expand...

 Or he starts a tweet war with the moolahs of Iran.

These are going to be very interesting time my friend. Buckle up


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Or he starts a tweet war with the moolahs of Iran.
> 
> These are going to be very interesting time my friend. Buckle up


Tweet war?  LOL.  Well, better than real bullets.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's use stand your ground as an example. Liberal whites like me would have locked up George Zimmerman. And it was Republicans who created stand your ground.
> 
> So if stupid black people would wise up and vote democratic, we might have enough senators and congressmen to overturn such a horrible law which seems to give whites the justification to shoot blacks when that isn't necessarily justified.
> 
> So remember when I try to taunt you dumb blacks into voting it's for your own good as well as mine. I too could get shot by some white coward who has a big mouth but then can't really back it up when we both pull over and get into a fight.
> 
> The guy who just shot that former football play should go to jail. He could have drive off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him, seconds before the shot.
> 
> It's hard to walk away from the confrontation when a thug is literally sitting on your chest beating you.
> 
> You ever sit on a man's chest and beat him in face while he screamed for help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I've gotten in fights and never lost. Dozens. Every one of them could have been considered "justified" because they feared for their safety.
> 
> A guy who looks for a fight shouldn't be able to use a gun when they start losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
Click to expand...


How would you know WHO has ever carried?


Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's use stand your ground as an example. Liberal whites like me would have locked up George Zimmerman. And it was Republicans who created stand your ground.
> 
> So if stupid black people would wise up and vote democratic, we might have enough senators and congressmen to overturn such a horrible law which seems to give whites the justification to shoot blacks when that isn't necessarily justified.
> 
> So remember when I try to taunt you dumb blacks into voting it's for your own good as well as mine. I too could get shot by some white coward who has a big mouth but then can't really back it up when we both pull over and get into a fight.
> 
> The guy who just shot that former football play should go to jail. He could have drive off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him, seconds before the shot.
> 
> It's hard to walk away from the confrontation when a thug is literally sitting on your chest beating you.
> 
> You ever sit on a man's chest and beat him in face while he screamed for help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I've gotten in fights and never lost. Dozens. Every one of them could have been considered "justified" because they feared for their safety.
> 
> A guy who looks for a fight shouldn't be able to use a gun when they start losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
Click to expand...


No. the dispatcher was not his "boss". They were simply the ones responsible for dispatching licensed, qualified law enforcement who likely would have found there to be no threat from Martin.

What kind of person presses on when told "we don't need for you to do that"?

Someone like him who failed at being an actual police officer who wanted to act like one.

Lastly, you have no idea who has "carried" versus who has not....but, it is likely thst people who "carry" that have as as many encounters as Zimmerman has had eventually will have someone "stand their ground" with him.
The realities of widespread gun posession are that someone like Zimmerman can carry a weapon without demonstrating a need or an ability, and someone like Trayvon Martin can get killed without demonstrating a threat.

Text from an article on this incident

_ The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”

“Yep.”

“We don’t need you to do that”

Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him, seconds before the shot.
> 
> It's hard to walk away from the confrontation when a thug is literally sitting on your chest beating you.
> 
> You ever sit on a man's chest and beat him in face while he screamed for help?
> 
> 
> 
> No but I've gotten in fights and never lost. Dozens. Every one of them could have been considered "justified" because they feared for their safety.
> 
> A guy who looks for a fight shouldn't be able to use a gun when they start losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him, seconds before the shot.
> 
> It's hard to walk away from the confrontation when a thug is literally sitting on your chest beating you.
> 
> You ever sit on a man's chest and beat him in face while he screamed for help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I've gotten in fights and never lost. Dozens. Every one of them could have been considered "justified" because they feared for their safety.
> 
> A guy who looks for a fight shouldn't be able to use a gun when they start losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. the dispatcher was not his "boss". They were simply the ones responsible for dispatching licensed, qualified law enforcement who likely would have found there to be no threat from Martin.
> 
> What kind of person presses on when told "we don't need for you to do that"?
> 
> Someone like him who failed at being an actual police officer who wanted to act like one.
> 
> Lastly, you have no idea who has "carried" versus who has not....but, it is likely thst people who "carry" that have as as many encounters as Zimmerman has had eventually will have someone "stand their ground" with him.
> The realities of widespread gun posession are that someone like Zimmerman can carry a weapon without demonstrating a need or an ability, and someone like Trayvon Martin can get killed without demonstrating a threat.
> 
> Text from an article on this incident
> 
> _ The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
Click to expand...




1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.

2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.

3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.

4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.

 That "demonstrates a threat".



5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.


----------



## Divine Wind

katsteve2012 said:


> _The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._


A misrepresentation of the truth.  Here is the complete 911 transcript.

Transcripts of Calls in the George Zimmerman Case

More of the part you quoted (minus the opinion).  Notice he was already following Martin in response to the "which way is he running?" question.  When the dispatcher said "we don't need you to do that", he consented and was on the way back since he'd lost Martin thinking he'd gone out the back entrance.  It was upon Zimmerman's return that Martin confronted him.


_Zimmerman: No, you go in, straight through the entrance, and then you make a left-- you go straight in, don't turn, and make a left. Shit, he's running.

Dispatcher: He's running? Which way is he running?

Zimmerman: Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood.

Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards?

Zimmerman: The back entrance... Fucking punks. These assholes, they always get away...

Dispatcher: Are you following him?

Zimmerman: Yeah.

Dispatcher: Okay, we don't need you to do that.

Zimmerman: Okay.

Dispatcher: Alright, sir, what is your name?

Zimmerman: George. He ran.

Dispatcher: All right, George. What's your last name?

Zimmerman: Zimmerman.

Dispatcher: And George what's the phone number you're calling from?

Zimmerman: [redacted]

Dispatcher: All right, George. We do have them on the way. Do you want to meet with the officer when they get out there?

Zimmerman: Yeah.

Dispatcher: All right, where you going to meet with them at?

Zimmerman: If they come in through the gate, tell them to go straight past the clubhouse. And uh, straight past the clubhouse, and make a left. And then they go past the mailboxes, that's my truck... [unintelligible]

Dispatcher: What address are you parked in front of?

Zimmerman: I don't know. It's a cut through, so I don't know the address.
_
Map of encounter:


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but I've gotten in fights and never lost. Dozens. Every one of them could have been considered "justified" because they feared for their safety.
> 
> A guy who looks for a fight shouldn't be able to use a gun when they start losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but I've gotten in fights and never lost. Dozens. Every one of them could have been considered "justified" because they feared for their safety.
> 
> A guy who looks for a fight shouldn't be able to use a gun when they start losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. the dispatcher was not his "boss". They were simply the ones responsible for dispatching licensed, qualified law enforcement who likely would have found there to be no threat from Martin.
> 
> What kind of person presses on when told "we don't need for you to do that"?
> 
> Someone like him who failed at being an actual police officer who wanted to act like one.
> 
> Lastly, you have no idea who has "carried" versus who has not....but, it is likely thst people who "carry" that have as as many encounters as Zimmerman has had eventually will have someone "stand their ground" with him.
> The realities of widespread gun posession are that someone like Zimmerman can carry a weapon without demonstrating a need or an ability, and someone like Trayvon Martin can get killed without demonstrating a threat.
> 
> Text from an article on this incident
> 
> _ The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
Click to expand...




Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but I've gotten in fights and never lost. Dozens. Every one of them could have been considered "justified" because they feared for their safety.
> 
> A guy who looks for a fight shouldn't be able to use a gun when they start losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but I've gotten in fights and never lost. Dozens. Every one of them could have been considered "justified" because they feared for their safety.
> 
> A guy who looks for a fight shouldn't be able to use a gun when they start losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. the dispatcher was not his "boss". They were simply the ones responsible for dispatching licensed, qualified law enforcement who likely would have found there to be no threat from Martin.
> 
> What kind of person presses on when told "we don't need for you to do that"?
> 
> Someone like him who failed at being an actual police officer who wanted to act like one.
> 
> Lastly, you have no idea who has "carried" versus who has not....but, it is likely thst people who "carry" that have as as many encounters as Zimmerman has had eventually will have someone "stand their ground" with him.
> The realities of widespread gun posession are that someone like Zimmerman can carry a weapon without demonstrating a need or an ability, and someone like Trayvon Martin can get killed without demonstrating a threat.
> 
> Text from an article on this incident
> 
> _ The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
Click to expand...


No. My observation is only about Zimmerman. Not people in general who "carry". He has had enough public encounters that make it easy to see that he is over zealous and wanted to be a police officer but couldn't. 

So his consolation prize was that he is licensed to carry a firearm. As far as he case goes, bottom line, he could have taken the advice he was given to cease following , but heven didn't. It never came out whether Martin was actually seen doing anything suspicious. 

No expiration date on Karma. So time will tell.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. the dispatcher was not his "boss". They were simply the ones responsible for dispatching licensed, qualified law enforcement who likely would have found there to be no threat from Martin.
> 
> What kind of person presses on when told "we don't need for you to do that"?
> 
> Someone like him who failed at being an actual police officer who wanted to act like one.
> 
> Lastly, you have no idea who has "carried" versus who has not....but, it is likely thst people who "carry" that have as as many encounters as Zimmerman has had eventually will have someone "stand their ground" with him.
> The realities of widespread gun posession are that someone like Zimmerman can carry a weapon without demonstrating a need or an ability, and someone like Trayvon Martin can get killed without demonstrating a threat.
> 
> Text from an article on this incident
> 
> _ The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. the dispatcher was not his "boss". They were simply the ones responsible for dispatching licensed, qualified law enforcement who likely would have found there to be no threat from Martin.
> 
> What kind of person presses on when told "we don't need for you to do that"?
> 
> Someone like him who failed at being an actual police officer who wanted to act like one.
> 
> Lastly, you have no idea who has "carried" versus who has not....but, it is likely thst people who "carry" that have as as many encounters as Zimmerman has had eventually will have someone "stand their ground" with him.
> The realities of widespread gun posession are that someone like Zimmerman can carry a weapon without demonstrating a need or an ability, and someone like Trayvon Martin can get killed without demonstrating a threat.
> 
> Text from an article on this incident
> 
> _ The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. My observation is only about Zimmerman. Not people in general who "carry". He has had enough public encounters that make it easy to see that he is over zealous and wanted to be a police officer but couldn't.
> 
> So his consolation prize was that he is licensed to carry a firearm. As far as he case goes, bottom line, he could have taken the advice he was given to cease following , but heven didn't. It never came out whether Martin was actually seen doing anything suspicious.
> 
> No expiration date on Karma. So time will tell.
Click to expand...



HE was someone that the neighbor hood watch guy did not recognize in a Gated Community.

That's suspicious.

YOur assumption about what Zimmerman felt emotionally from the act of carrying a handgun is unlikely based on my personal experience and the reported feelings of several of my friends with decades of carry time.

Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help.

YOur reflexive siding with Martin, a man that refused to stop beating a screaming man, even when told the cops were on the way, shows that you are on the side of the bad guys.


----------



## katsteve2012

Divine.Wind said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
> 
> 
> 
> A misrepresentation of the truth.  Here is the complete 911 transcript.
> 
> Transcripts of Calls in the George Zimmerman Case
> 
> More of the part you quoted (minus the opinion).  Notice he was already following Martin in response to the "which way is he running?" question.  When the dispatcher said "we don't need you to do that", he consented and was on the way back since he'd lost Martin thinking he'd gone out the back entrance.  It was upon Zimmerman's return that Martin confronted him.
> 
> 
> _Zimmerman: No, you go in, straight through the entrance, and then you make a left-- you go straight in, don't turn, and make a left. Shit, he's running.
> 
> Dispatcher: He's running? Which way is he running?
> 
> Zimmerman: Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood.
> 
> Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards?
> 
> Zimmerman: The back entrance... Fucking punks. These assholes, they always get away...
> 
> Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> 
> Zimmerman: Yeah.
> 
> Dispatcher: Okay, we don't need you to do that.
> 
> Zimmerman: Okay.
> 
> Dispatcher: Alright, sir, what is your name?
> 
> Zimmerman: George. He ran.
> 
> Dispatcher: All right, George. What's your last name?
> 
> Zimmerman: Zimmerman.
> 
> Dispatcher: And George what's the phone number you're calling from?
> 
> Zimmerman: [redacted]
> 
> Dispatcher: All right, George. We do have them on the way. Do you want to meet with the officer when they get out there?
> 
> Zimmerman: Yeah.
> 
> Dispatcher: All right, where you going to meet with them at?
> 
> Zimmerman: If they come in through the gate, tell them to go straight past the clubhouse. And uh, straight past the clubhouse, and make a left. And then they go past the mailboxes, that's my truck... [unintelligible]
> 
> Dispatcher: What address are you parked in front of?
> 
> Zimmerman: I don't know. It's a cut through, so I don't know the address.
> _
> Map of encounter:
Click to expand...



True..it was just a partial text to illustrate that Zimmerman could have just left he situation....but to to his point..."Fucking punks, assholes they always get away"....

Get away from what? who did he steal from or whose house did he break into?

Nothing but speculation..The case is closed, but time has a way of coming full circle..


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
> 
> 
> 
> A misrepresentation of the truth.  Here is the complete 911 transcript.
> 
> Transcripts of Calls in the George Zimmerman Case
> 
> More of the part you quoted (minus the opinion).  Notice he was already following Martin in response to the "which way is he running?" question.  When the dispatcher said "we don't need you to do that", he consented and was on the way back since he'd lost Martin thinking he'd gone out the back entrance.  It was upon Zimmerman's return that Martin confronted him.
> 
> 
> _Zimmerman: No, you go in, straight through the entrance, and then you make a left-- you go straight in, don't turn, and make a left. Shit, he's running.
> 
> Dispatcher: He's running? Which way is he running?
> 
> Zimmerman: Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood.
> 
> Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards?
> 
> Zimmerman: The back entrance... Fucking punks. These assholes, they always get away...
> 
> Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> 
> Zimmerman: Yeah.
> 
> Dispatcher: Okay, we don't need you to do that.
> 
> Zimmerman: Okay.
> 
> Dispatcher: Alright, sir, what is your name?
> 
> Zimmerman: George. He ran.
> 
> Dispatcher: All right, George. What's your last name?
> 
> Zimmerman: Zimmerman.
> 
> Dispatcher: And George what's the phone number you're calling from?
> 
> Zimmerman: [redacted]
> 
> Dispatcher: All right, George. We do have them on the way. Do you want to meet with the officer when they get out there?
> 
> Zimmerman: Yeah.
> 
> Dispatcher: All right, where you going to meet with them at?
> 
> Zimmerman: If they come in through the gate, tell them to go straight past the clubhouse. And uh, straight past the clubhouse, and make a left. And then they go past the mailboxes, that's my truck... [unintelligible]
> 
> Dispatcher: What address are you parked in front of?
> 
> Zimmerman: I don't know. It's a cut through, so I don't know the address.
> _
> Map of encounter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True..it was just a partial text to illustrate that Zimmerman could have just left he situation....but to to his point..."Fucking punks, assholes they always get away"....
> 
> Get away from what? who did he steal from or whose house did he break into?
> 
> Nothing but speculation..The case is closed, but time has a way of coming full circle..
Click to expand...



Get away from the cops obviously. As EVERYTHING he was doing, was to get the cops there to question the stranger in the Gated Community.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. the dispatcher was not his "boss". They were simply the ones responsible for dispatching licensed, qualified law enforcement who likely would have found there to be no threat from Martin.
> 
> What kind of person presses on when told "we don't need for you to do that"?
> 
> Someone like him who failed at being an actual police officer who wanted to act like one.
> 
> Lastly, you have no idea who has "carried" versus who has not....but, it is likely thst people who "carry" that have as as many encounters as Zimmerman has had eventually will have someone "stand their ground" with him.
> The realities of widespread gun posession are that someone like Zimmerman can carry a weapon without demonstrating a need or an ability, and someone like Trayvon Martin can get killed without demonstrating a threat.
> 
> Text from an article on this incident
> 
> _ The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. the dispatcher was not his "boss". They were simply the ones responsible for dispatching licensed, qualified law enforcement who likely would have found there to be no threat from Martin.
> 
> What kind of person presses on when told "we don't need for you to do that"?
> 
> Someone like him who failed at being an actual police officer who wanted to act like one.
> 
> Lastly, you have no idea who has "carried" versus who has not....but, it is likely thst people who "carry" that have as as many encounters as Zimmerman has had eventually will have someone "stand their ground" with him.
> The realities of widespread gun posession are that someone like Zimmerman can carry a weapon without demonstrating a need or an ability, and someone like Trayvon Martin can get killed without demonstrating a threat.
> 
> Text from an article on this incident
> 
> _ The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. My observation is only about Zimmerman. Not people in general who "carry". He has had enough public encounters that make it easy to see that he is over zealous and wanted to be a police officer but couldn't.
> 
> So his consolation prize was that he is licensed to carry a firearm. As far as he case goes, bottom line, he could have taken the advice he was given to cease following , but heven didn't. It never came out whether Martin was actually seen doing anything suspicious.
> 
> No expiration date on Karma. So time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HE was someone that the neighbor hood watch guy did not recognize in a Gated Community.
> 
> That's suspicious.
> 
> YOur assumption about what Zimmerman felt emotionally from the act of carrying a handgun is unlikely based on my personal experience and the reported feelings of several of my friends with decades of carry time.
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> YOur reflexive siding with Martin, a man that refused to stop beating a screaming man, even when told the cops were on the way, shows that you are on the side of the bad guys.
Click to expand...



Lol. "Bad guys"? Are you serious? It's an old case and closed. But it could have turned out differently. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. the dispatcher was not his "boss". They were simply the ones responsible for dispatching licensed, qualified law enforcement who likely would have found there to be no threat from Martin.
> 
> What kind of person presses on when told "we don't need for you to do that"?
> 
> Someone like him who failed at being an actual police officer who wanted to act like one.
> 
> Lastly, you have no idea who has "carried" versus who has not....but, it is likely thst people who "carry" that have as as many encounters as Zimmerman has had eventually will have someone "stand their ground" with him.
> The realities of widespread gun posession are that someone like Zimmerman can carry a weapon without demonstrating a need or an ability, and someone like Trayvon Martin can get killed without demonstrating a threat.
> 
> Text from an article on this incident
> 
> _ The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. the dispatcher was not his "boss". They were simply the ones responsible for dispatching licensed, qualified law enforcement who likely would have found there to be no threat from Martin.
> 
> What kind of person presses on when told "we don't need for you to do that"?
> 
> Someone like him who failed at being an actual police officer who wanted to act like one.
> 
> Lastly, you have no idea who has "carried" versus who has not....but, it is likely thst people who "carry" that have as as many encounters as Zimmerman has had eventually will have someone "stand their ground" with him.
> The realities of widespread gun posession are that someone like Zimmerman can carry a weapon without demonstrating a need or an ability, and someone like Trayvon Martin can get killed without demonstrating a threat.
> 
> Text from an article on this incident
> 
> _ The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. My observation is only about Zimmerman. Not people in general who "carry". He has had enough public encounters that make it easy to see that he is over zealous and wanted to be a police officer but couldn't.
> 
> So his consolation prize was that he is licensed to carry a firearm. As far as he case goes, bottom line, he could have taken the advice he was given to cease following , but heven didn't. It never came out whether Martin was actually seen doing anything suspicious.
> 
> No expiration date on Karma. So time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HE was someone that the neighbor hood watch guy did not recognize in a Gated Community.
> 
> That's suspicious.
> 
> YOur assumption about what Zimmerman felt emotionally from the act of carrying a handgun is unlikely based on my personal experience and the reported feelings of several of my friends with decades of carry time.
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> YOur reflexive siding with Martin, a man that refused to stop beating a screaming man, even when told the cops were on the way, shows that you are on the side of the bad guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. "Bad guys"? Are you serious? It's an old case and closed. But it could have turned out differently. That's all I'm saying.
Click to expand...




You are on the side of the thug that was witnessed beating a man who was screaming for help, and would not stop even when told the cops were on the way.


I'm completely serious.


Sure. The case could have turned out differently. 

YOu lefties have made it clear that you would love to railroad more innocent people to prison, if they have the nerve to defend themselves against black criminals.


YOur veiled threats of future violence have not gone unnoticed either.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. the dispatcher was not his "boss". They were simply the ones responsible for dispatching licensed, qualified law enforcement who likely would have found there to be no threat from Martin.
> 
> What kind of person presses on when told "we don't need for you to do that"?
> 
> Someone like him who failed at being an actual police officer who wanted to act like one.
> 
> Lastly, you have no idea who has "carried" versus who has not....but, it is likely thst people who "carry" that have as as many encounters as Zimmerman has had eventually will have someone "stand their ground" with him.
> The realities of widespread gun posession are that someone like Zimmerman can carry a weapon without demonstrating a need or an ability, and someone like Trayvon Martin can get killed without demonstrating a threat.
> 
> Text from an article on this incident
> 
> _ The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. the dispatcher was not his "boss". They were simply the ones responsible for dispatching licensed, qualified law enforcement who likely would have found there to be no threat from Martin.
> 
> What kind of person presses on when told "we don't need for you to do that"?
> 
> Someone like him who failed at being an actual police officer who wanted to act like one.
> 
> Lastly, you have no idea who has "carried" versus who has not....but, it is likely thst people who "carry" that have as as many encounters as Zimmerman has had eventually will have someone "stand their ground" with him.
> The realities of widespread gun posession are that someone like Zimmerman can carry a weapon without demonstrating a need or an ability, and someone like Trayvon Martin can get killed without demonstrating a threat.
> 
> Text from an article on this incident
> 
> _ The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. My observation is only about Zimmerman. Not people in general who "carry". He has had enough public encounters that make it easy to see that he is over zealous and wanted to be a police officer but couldn't.
> 
> So his consolation prize was that he is licensed to carry a firearm. As far as he case goes, bottom line, he could have taken the advice he was given to cease following , but heven didn't. It never came out whether Martin was actually seen doing anything suspicious.
> 
> No expiration date on Karma. So time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HE was someone that the neighbor hood watch guy did not recognize in a Gated Community.
> 
> That's suspicious.
> 
> YOur assumption about what Zimmerman felt emotionally from the act of carrying a handgun is unlikely based on my personal experience and the reported feelings of several of my friends with decades of carry time.
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> YOur reflexive siding with Martin, a man that refused to stop beating a screaming man, even when told the cops were on the way, shows that you are on the side of the bad guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. "Bad guys"? Are you serious? It's an old case and closed. But it could have turned out differently. That's all I'm saying.
Click to expand...

By not voting in 2014 or this year black people agree with correll. They must.

A vote for hillary means they disagree but if they didn't show up to vote that put people who think like correll in charge so either black people agree with correll or they are dumb for not voting.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> No. the dispatcher was not his "boss". They were simply the ones responsible for dispatching licensed, qualified law enforcement who likely would have found there to be no threat from Martin.
> 
> What kind of person presses on when told "we don't need for you to do that"?
> 
> Someone like him who failed at being an actual police officer who wanted to act like one.
> 
> Lastly, you have no idea who has "carried" versus who has not....but, it is likely thst people who "carry" that have as as many encounters as Zimmerman has had eventually will have someone "stand their ground" with him.
> The realities of widespread gun posession are that someone like Zimmerman can carry a weapon without demonstrating a need or an ability, and someone like Trayvon Martin can get killed without demonstrating a threat.
> 
> Text from an article on this incident
> 
> _ The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> No. the dispatcher was not his "boss". They were simply the ones responsible for dispatching licensed, qualified law enforcement who likely would have found there to be no threat from Martin.
> 
> What kind of person presses on when told "we don't need for you to do that"?
> 
> Someone like him who failed at being an actual police officer who wanted to act like one.
> 
> Lastly, you have no idea who has "carried" versus who has not....but, it is likely thst people who "carry" that have as as many encounters as Zimmerman has had eventually will have someone "stand their ground" with him.
> The realities of widespread gun posession are that someone like Zimmerman can carry a weapon without demonstrating a need or an ability, and someone like Trayvon Martin can get killed without demonstrating a threat.
> 
> Text from an article on this incident
> 
> _ The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. My observation is only about Zimmerman. Not people in general who "carry". He has had enough public encounters that make it easy to see that he is over zealous and wanted to be a police officer but couldn't.
> 
> So his consolation prize was that he is licensed to carry a firearm. As far as he case goes, bottom line, he could have taken the advice he was given to cease following , but heven didn't. It never came out whether Martin was actually seen doing anything suspicious.
> 
> No expiration date on Karma. So time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HE was someone that the neighbor hood watch guy did not recognize in a Gated Community.
> 
> That's suspicious.
> 
> YOur assumption about what Zimmerman felt emotionally from the act of carrying a handgun is unlikely based on my personal experience and the reported feelings of several of my friends with decades of carry time.
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> YOur reflexive siding with Martin, a man that refused to stop beating a screaming man, even when told the cops were on the way, shows that you are on the side of the bad guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. "Bad guys"? Are you serious? It's an old case and closed. But it could have turned out differently. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By not voting in 2014 or this year black people agree with correll. They must.
> 
> A vote for hillary means they disagree but if they didn't show up to vote that put people who think like correll in charge so either black people agree with correll or they are dumb for not voting.
Click to expand...



Keep in mind that the majority of victims of people like Treyvon Martin are blacks themselves.


I'm sure quite a number of blacks saw though the lefty race baiting on that one, even if they were afraid of people like Katsteve and kept their mouths shut.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. My observation is only about Zimmerman. Not people in general who "carry". He has had enough public encounters that make it easy to see that he is over zealous and wanted to be a police officer but couldn't.
> 
> So his consolation prize was that he is licensed to carry a firearm. As far as he case goes, bottom line, he could have taken the advice he was given to cease following , but heven didn't. It never came out whether Martin was actually seen doing anything suspicious.
> 
> No expiration date on Karma. So time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HE was someone that the neighbor hood watch guy did not recognize in a Gated Community.
> 
> That's suspicious.
> 
> YOur assumption about what Zimmerman felt emotionally from the act of carrying a handgun is unlikely based on my personal experience and the reported feelings of several of my friends with decades of carry time.
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> YOur reflexive siding with Martin, a man that refused to stop beating a screaming man, even when told the cops were on the way, shows that you are on the side of the bad guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. "Bad guys"? Are you serious? It's an old case and closed. But it could have turned out differently. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By not voting in 2014 or this year black people agree with correll. They must.
> 
> A vote for hillary means they disagree but if they didn't show up to vote that put people who think like correll in charge so either black people agree with correll or they are dumb for not voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the majority of victims of people like Treyvon Martin are blacks themselves.
> 
> 
> I'm sure quite a number of blacks saw though the lefty race baiting on that one, even if they were afraid of people like Katsteve and kept their mouths shut.
Click to expand...

Im sure there are a lot of hard working people in the ghetto who look around them and are glad the law and order candidate won.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. My observation is only about Zimmerman. Not people in general who "carry". He has had enough public encounters that make it easy to see that he is over zealous and wanted to be a police officer but couldn't.
> 
> So his consolation prize was that he is licensed to carry a firearm. As far as he case goes, bottom line, he could have taken the advice he was given to cease following , but heven didn't. It never came out whether Martin was actually seen doing anything suspicious.
> 
> No expiration date on Karma. So time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE was someone that the neighbor hood watch guy did not recognize in a Gated Community.
> 
> That's suspicious.
> 
> YOur assumption about what Zimmerman felt emotionally from the act of carrying a handgun is unlikely based on my personal experience and the reported feelings of several of my friends with decades of carry time.
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> YOur reflexive siding with Martin, a man that refused to stop beating a screaming man, even when told the cops were on the way, shows that you are on the side of the bad guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. "Bad guys"? Are you serious? It's an old case and closed. But it could have turned out differently. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By not voting in 2014 or this year black people agree with correll. They must.
> 
> A vote for hillary means they disagree but if they didn't show up to vote that put people who think like correll in charge so either black people agree with correll or they are dumb for not voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the majority of victims of people like Treyvon Martin are blacks themselves.
> 
> 
> I'm sure quite a number of blacks saw though the lefty race baiting on that one, even if they were afraid of people like Katsteve and kept their mouths shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im sure there are a lot of hard working people in the ghetto who look around them and are glad the law and order candidate won.
Click to expand...



It's easy to forget how often in controversial cases, such as the Subway Vigilante, that black witnesses are the ones bucking the liberal narrative to tell the truth.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but I've gotten in fights and never lost. Dozens. Every one of them could have been considered "justified" because they feared for their safety.
> 
> A guy who looks for a fight shouldn't be able to use a gun when they start losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> No. the dispatcher was not his "boss". They were simply the ones responsible for dispatching licensed, qualified law enforcement who likely would have found there to be no threat from Martin.
> 
> What kind of person presses on when told "we don't need for you to do that"?
> 
> Someone like him who failed at being an actual police officer who wanted to act like one.
> 
> Lastly, you have no idea who has "carried" versus who has not....but, it is likely thst people who "carry" that have as as many encounters as Zimmerman has had eventually will have someone "stand their ground" with him.
> The realities of widespread gun posession are that someone like Zimmerman can carry a weapon without demonstrating a need or an ability, and someone like Trayvon Martin can get killed without demonstrating a threat.
> 
> Text from an article on this incident
> 
> _ The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> No. the dispatcher was not his "boss". They were simply the ones responsible for dispatching licensed, qualified law enforcement who likely would have found there to be no threat from Martin.
> 
> What kind of person presses on when told "we don't need for you to do that"?
> 
> Someone like him who failed at being an actual police officer who wanted to act like one.
> 
> Lastly, you have no idea who has "carried" versus who has not....but, it is likely thst people who "carry" that have as as many encounters as Zimmerman has had eventually will have someone "stand their ground" with him.
> The realities of widespread gun posession are that someone like Zimmerman can carry a weapon without demonstrating a need or an ability, and someone like Trayvon Martin can get killed without demonstrating a threat.
> 
> Text from an article on this incident
> 
> _ The night of Martin’s death, after Zimmerman describes Martin as a black male with “his hand in his waistband”, a 911 dispatcher asks “Are you following him?”
> 
> “Yep.”
> 
> “We don’t need you to do that”
> 
> Zimmerman of course, continued his pursuit._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. My observation is only about Zimmerman. Not people in general who "carry". He has had enough public encounters that make it easy to see that he is over zealous and wanted to be a police officer but couldn't.
> 
> So his consolation prize was that he is licensed to carry a firearm. As far as he case goes, bottom line, he could have taken the advice he was given to cease following , but heven didn't. It never came out whether Martin was actually seen doing anything suspicious.
> 
> No expiration date on Karma. So time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HE was someone that the neighbor hood watch guy did not recognize in a Gated Community.
> 
> That's suspicious.
> 
> YOur assumption about what Zimmerman felt emotionally from the act of carrying a handgun is unlikely based on my personal experience and the reported feelings of several of my friends with decades of carry time.
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> YOur reflexive siding with Martin, a man that refused to stop beating a screaming man, even when told the cops were on the way, shows that you are on the side of the bad guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. "Bad guys"? Are you serious? It's an old case and closed. But it could have turned out differently. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are on the side of the thug that was witnessed beating a man who was screaming for help, and would not stop even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> 
> I'm completely serious.
> 
> 
> Sure. The case could have turned out differently.
> 
> YOu lefties have made it clear that you would love to railroad more innocent people to prison, if they have the nerve to defend themselves against black criminals.
> 
> 
> YOur veiled threats of future violence have not gone unnoticed either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused. I am not defending any thugs, you are. Furthermore, you don't know if I am left or right of any issues, just because I don't agree with you on this one only means that if I was instructed not to try to do the work of the police, I would not.
> 
> Truthfully, Zimmerman is a thug if there ever one was one.
> 
> He actually once resisted arrest.....violently, and is lucky to still be walking around.
> 
> He also once threatened a  woman with a firearm. If Martin had done either of those things he would have been dead before he was shot by Zimmerman.
> 
> No need for any "threats" towards a person like that. He will secure his own fate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> HE was someone that the neighbor hood watch guy did not recognize in a Gated Community.
> 
> That's suspicious.
> 
> YOur assumption about what Zimmerman felt emotionally from the act of carrying a handgun is unlikely based on my personal experience and the reported feelings of several of my friends with decades of carry time.
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> YOur reflexive siding with Martin, a man that refused to stop beating a screaming man, even when told the cops were on the way, shows that you are on the side of the bad guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. "Bad guys"? Are you serious? It's an old case and closed. But it could have turned out differently. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By not voting in 2014 or this year black people agree with correll. They must.
> 
> A vote for hillary means they disagree but if they didn't show up to vote that put people who think like correll in charge so either black people agree with correll or they are dumb for not voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the majority of victims of people like Treyvon Martin are blacks themselves.
> 
> 
> I'm sure quite a number of blacks saw though the lefty race baiting on that one, even if they were afraid of people like Katsteve and kept their mouths shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im sure there are a lot of hard working people in the ghetto who look around them and are glad the law and order candidate won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to forget how often in controversial cases, such as the Subway Vigilante, that black witnesses are the ones bucking the liberal narrative to tell the truth.
Click to expand...

And the most recent ex football player who got shot. I think the white should have drove away but what was the black guy doing out of his car? Perhaps the people shooting people who are attacking them aren't the ones who need to learn a lesson here it's the ones attacking. 

No matter what I say to someone they should know better than to battery me.

I've gotten in a lot of fights in my life and I never started one. I talk shit and get guys so mad they come at me full of rage. I could so easily kill some guy bigger than me by taunting them but not let anyone hear what I say. Stuff like I'd love to fuck your girlfriend and then you after. Lol.

Point is, no one could ever say anything to make me attack them. They'd have to come at me first. I wouldn't bite.

The people getting shot are violent bullies and hoodlums who don't know how to act.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed. The dispatcher was not his boss, and Zimmerman broke no law, nor was doing anything morally or ethnically wrong in walking down that street.
> 
> 2. What type of person? Based on Zimmerman's long history in the neighborhood watch, someone who wanted to help the cops find and question this suspicious looking character.
> 
> 3. Your assumption on the way that carrying makes you feel, is contrary to my personal experience and that of all my friends, many who have carried regularly for decades. If you have carried and felt empowered, that is on you.
> 
> 4. Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help, not stopping even when informed that the cops were called.
> 
> That "demonstrates a threat".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I note you don't quote actual unedited 9-11 tape. Because that makes it obvious that Zimmerman wasn't even completely sure that the guy he was reporting on was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. My observation is only about Zimmerman. Not people in general who "carry". He has had enough public encounters that make it easy to see that he is over zealous and wanted to be a police officer but couldn't.
> 
> So his consolation prize was that he is licensed to carry a firearm. As far as he case goes, bottom line, he could have taken the advice he was given to cease following , but heven didn't. It never came out whether Martin was actually seen doing anything suspicious.
> 
> No expiration date on Karma. So time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HE was someone that the neighbor hood watch guy did not recognize in a Gated Community.
> 
> That's suspicious.
> 
> YOur assumption about what Zimmerman felt emotionally from the act of carrying a handgun is unlikely based on my personal experience and the reported feelings of several of my friends with decades of carry time.
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> YOur reflexive siding with Martin, a man that refused to stop beating a screaming man, even when told the cops were on the way, shows that you are on the side of the bad guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. "Bad guys"? Are you serious? It's an old case and closed. But it could have turned out differently. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By not voting in 2014 or this year black people agree with correll. They must.
> 
> A vote for hillary means they disagree but if they didn't show up to vote that put people who think like correll in charge so either black people agree with correll or they are dumb for not voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the majority of victims of people like Treyvon Martin are blacks themselves.
> 
> 
> I'm sure quite a number of blacks saw though the lefty race baiting on that one, even if they were afraid of people like Katsteve and kept their mouths shut.
Click to expand...



Lol. I would be more apt to fear one who glorifies wannabe cops with permits to "carry"who bullies women.


----------



## Divine Wind

katsteve2012 said:


> ....But it could have turned out differently. That's all I'm saying.


Correct.  IF Martin had stayed in the bushes and waited until Zimmerman went back to his car, Martin would still be alive.  IF Martin had called 911 and reported the "creepy ass cracker" instead of attacking him, Martin would still be alive.  IF Martin had confronted Zimmerman without physically assaulting him, Martin would still be alive.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> And the most recent ex football player who got shot. I think the white should have drove away but what was the black guy doing out of his car? Perhaps the people shooting people who are attacking them aren't the ones who need to learn a lesson here it's the ones attacking.
> 
> No matter what I say to someone they should know better than to battery me.
> 
> I've gotten in a lot of fights in my life and I never started one. I talk shit and get guys so mad they come at me full of rage. I could so easily kill some guy bigger than me by taunting them but not let anyone hear what I say. Stuff like I'd love to fuck your girlfriend and then you after. Lol.
> 
> Point is, no one could ever say anything to make me attack them. They'd have to come at me first. I wouldn't bite.
> 
> The people getting shot are violent bullies and hoodlums who don't know how to act.


That's both a sad and a fucked up case.  My guess is Gasser, the driver who followed the football player, will be charged with some form of homicide; anything from manslaughter to, IMHO the most righteous, second-degree murder.  Gasser has a record of road rage and following others and assaulting them. 

Joe McKnight death: Man released in fatal shooting of ex-NFL player - CNN.com


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Im sure there are a lot of hard working people in the ghetto who look around them and are glad the law and order candidate won.


Agreed.  The negative cultural influences in the "ghetto" are a bad situation still searching for a solution even since the CRA of 1964


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the timeline we piece together, and the complete lack of any wounds other than the gunshot on Martin, it does not sound like much of a "fight", more like a beating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. "Bad guys"? Are you serious? It's an old case and closed. But it could have turned out differently. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are on the side of the thug that was witnessed beating a man who was screaming for help, and would not stop even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> 
> I'm completely serious.
> 
> 
> Sure. The case could have turned out differently.
> 
> YOu lefties have made it clear that you would love to railroad more innocent people to prison, if they have the nerve to defend themselves against black criminals.
> 
> 
> YOur veiled threats of future violence have not gone unnoticed either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused. I am not defending any thugs, you are. Furthermore, you don't know if I am left or right of any issues, just because I don't agree with you on this one only means that if I was instructed not to try to do the work of the police, I would not.
> 
> Truthfully, Zimmerman is a thug if there ever one was one.
> 
> He actually once resisted arrest.....violently, and is lucky to still be walking around.
> 
> He also once threatened a  woman with a firearm. If Martin had done either of those things he would have been dead before he was shot by Zimmerman.
> 
> No need for any "threats" towards a person like that. He will secure his own fate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Your defense of the thug Martin is obvious.

Your implied threats and your support of the idea of an innocent man being attacked because he defended himself if also.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. My observation is only about Zimmerman. Not people in general who "carry". He has had enough public encounters that make it easy to see that he is over zealous and wanted to be a police officer but couldn't.
> 
> So his consolation prize was that he is licensed to carry a firearm. As far as he case goes, bottom line, he could have taken the advice he was given to cease following , but heven didn't. It never came out whether Martin was actually seen doing anything suspicious.
> 
> No expiration date on Karma. So time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE was someone that the neighbor hood watch guy did not recognize in a Gated Community.
> 
> That's suspicious.
> 
> YOur assumption about what Zimmerman felt emotionally from the act of carrying a handgun is unlikely based on my personal experience and the reported feelings of several of my friends with decades of carry time.
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> YOur reflexive siding with Martin, a man that refused to stop beating a screaming man, even when told the cops were on the way, shows that you are on the side of the bad guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. "Bad guys"? Are you serious? It's an old case and closed. But it could have turned out differently. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By not voting in 2014 or this year black people agree with correll. They must.
> 
> A vote for hillary means they disagree but if they didn't show up to vote that put people who think like correll in charge so either black people agree with correll or they are dumb for not voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the majority of victims of people like Treyvon Martin are blacks themselves.
> 
> 
> I'm sure quite a number of blacks saw though the lefty race baiting on that one, even if they were afraid of people like Katsteve and kept their mouths shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I would be more apt to fear one who glorifies wannabe cops with permits to "carry"who bullies women.
Click to expand...



Defending someone's right to defend themselves is hardly "glorifying" them. 

But your dishonesty or lack of objectivity is noted.

And reduces the credibility of the rest of your statements.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the overriding fact in the Martin  case is that Zimmerman could have walked away when he was told over the phone by the police dispatch personnel to stop following Martin. He obviously  wanted to play cops and robbers and likely felt empowered because he was armed. What is rearly even more interesting is that Martin has been universally dubbed a "thug", while that punk Zimmerman has had far more negative encounters with law enforecent in his past than Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe dispatcher was not his boss.
> 
> 2. Your assumption that he felt empowered by being armed is the opinion of someone who has never carried and it completely wrong.
> 
> 3. HE had a long record of "playing" neighborhood watch, ie helping the cops.
> 
> 4. Martin behaved like a thug as was witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know WHO has ever carried?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are on the side of the thug that was witnessed beating a man who was screaming for help, and would not stop even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> 
> I'm completely serious.
> 
> 
> Sure. The case could have turned out differently.
> 
> YOu lefties have made it clear that you would love to railroad more innocent people to prison, if they have the nerve to defend themselves against black criminals.
> 
> 
> YOur veiled threats of future violence have not gone unnoticed either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused. I am not defending any thugs, you are. Furthermore, you don't know if I am left or right of any issues, just because I don't agree with you on this one only means that if I was instructed not to try to do the work of the police, I would not.
> 
> Truthfully, Zimmerman is a thug if there ever one was one.
> 
> He actually once resisted arrest.....violently, and is lucky to still be walking around.
> 
> He also once threatened a  woman with a firearm. If Martin had done either of those things he would have been dead before he was shot by Zimmerman.
> 
> No need for any "threats" towards a person like that. He will secure his own fate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of the thug Martin is obvious.
> 
> Your implied threats and your support of the idea of an innocent man being attacked because he defended himself if also.
Click to expand...

I think/hope in 100 years we will no longer strike each other like animals when we get angry. Unless both parties want to fight. Just like the old West you don't shoot an unarmed man. But what if he's attacking you? Should you have to take the beating?

OK so I've been in road rage incidences. For me they were always just verbal. No hand gesture or words would ever get me to get out of a car and walk aggressively towards someone else.... Unless that person was looking for a fight too that is. If a guy said pull over I'm going to kick your ass I'll pull over but I wouldn't get out and circle the guys car or attempt to open the door and rip the guy out of his vehicle.

I still think the white shooter was obligated to drive away before shooting and he did have road rage while carrying a gun and your supposed to be more careful when carrying not to get into situations like this.

Like Zimmerman I feel this guy needs to be charged but I don't know all the facts.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> I think/hope in 100 years we will no longer strike each other like animals when we get angry....


An idealistic desire, but very impractical.  We can't negate over 200,000 years of evolution on the plains with a few years of drum circles and group hugs. 

You're wrong about Zimmerman.  The fact remains both those guys were low IQ, fitting since both were Democrats.    If Martin hadn't attacked Zimmerman, Zimmerman wouldn't have been forced to defend himself.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think/hope in 100 years we will no longer strike each other like animals when we get angry....
> 
> 
> 
> An idealistic desire, but very impractical.  We can't negate over 200,000 years of evolution on the plains with a few years of drum circles and group hugs.
> 
> You're wrong about Zimmerman.  The fact remains both those guys were low IQ, fitting since both were Democrats.    If Martin hadn't attacked Zimmerman, Zimmerman wouldn't have been forced to defend himself.
Click to expand...


I agree. And I just heard this football player tried either opening the guys door or he lunged into the window and Louisiana stand your ground says your car is your home and you can shoot someone entering your home/car.

Sounds like a justified shooting


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think/hope in 100 years we will no longer strike each other like animals when we get angry....
> 
> 
> 
> An idealistic desire, but very impractical.  We can't negate over 200,000 years of evolution on the plains with a few years of drum circles and group hugs.
> 
> You're wrong about Zimmerman.  The fact remains both those guys were low IQ, fitting since both were Democrats.    If Martin hadn't attacked Zimmerman, Zimmerman wouldn't have been forced to defend himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. And I just heard this football player tried either opening the guys door or he lunged into the window and Louisiana stand your ground says your car is your home and you can shoot someone entering your home/car.
> 
> Sounds like a justified shooting
Click to expand...

If that's true, then you are correct.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> HE was someone that the neighbor hood watch guy did not recognize in a Gated Community.
> 
> That's suspicious.
> 
> YOur assumption about what Zimmerman felt emotionally from the act of carrying a handgun is unlikely based on my personal experience and the reported feelings of several of my friends with decades of carry time.
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him in the face while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> YOur reflexive siding with Martin, a man that refused to stop beating a screaming man, even when told the cops were on the way, shows that you are on the side of the bad guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. "Bad guys"? Are you serious? It's an old case and closed. But it could have turned out differently. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By not voting in 2014 or this year black people agree with correll. They must.
> 
> A vote for hillary means they disagree but if they didn't show up to vote that put people who think like correll in charge so either black people agree with correll or they are dumb for not voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the majority of victims of people like Treyvon Martin are blacks themselves.
> 
> 
> I'm sure quite a number of blacks saw though the lefty race baiting on that one, even if they were afraid of people like Katsteve and kept their mouths shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I would be more apt to fear one who glorifies wannabe cops with permits to "carry"who bullies women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Defending someone's right to defend themselves is hardly "glorifying" them.
> 
> But your dishonesty or lack of objectivity is noted.
> 
> And reduces the credibility of the rest of your statements.
Click to expand...

The only lack of objectivity here is my unwillingness to agree with a vigilante taking it upon himself to play cop instead of letting  trained officers do their duty.

And a thug like him should not be allowed to carry a firearm.....especially one who brags about killing someone.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/wftv.r...agging-about-killing-trayvon-martin/417278308


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. "Bad guys"? Are you serious? It's an old case and closed. But it could have turned out differently. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> By not voting in 2014 or this year black people agree with correll. They must.
> 
> A vote for hillary means they disagree but if they didn't show up to vote that put people who think like correll in charge so either black people agree with correll or they are dumb for not voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the majority of victims of people like Treyvon Martin are blacks themselves.
> 
> 
> I'm sure quite a number of blacks saw though the lefty race baiting on that one, even if they were afraid of people like Katsteve and kept their mouths shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I would be more apt to fear one who glorifies wannabe cops with permits to "carry"who bullies women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Defending someone's right to defend themselves is hardly "glorifying" them.
> 
> But your dishonesty or lack of objectivity is noted.
> 
> And reduces the credibility of the rest of your statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only lack of objectivity here is my unwillingness to agree with a vigilante taking it upon himself to play cop instead of letting  trained officers do their duty.
> 
> And a thug like him should not be allowed to carry a firearm.....especially one who brags about killing someone.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/wftv.r...agging-about-killing-trayvon-martin/417278308
Click to expand...



Calling the cops, even following the thug in question, is not being a vigilante.


That you feel the need the need to lie, shows that you know you are wrong.

Martin defined himself a thug by his actions, when he sat on Zimmerman's chest and beat him as he screamed for help, not stopping even when told the cops were on the way.

Your siding with the thug shows what type of person YOU ARE.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> By not voting in 2014 or this year black people agree with correll. They must.
> 
> A vote for hillary means they disagree but if they didn't show up to vote that put people who think like correll in charge so either black people agree with correll or they are dumb for not voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the majority of victims of people like Treyvon Martin are blacks themselves.
> 
> 
> I'm sure quite a number of blacks saw though the lefty race baiting on that one, even if they were afraid of people like Katsteve and kept their mouths shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I would be more apt to fear one who glorifies wannabe cops with permits to "carry"who bullies women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Defending someone's right to defend themselves is hardly "glorifying" them.
> 
> But your dishonesty or lack of objectivity is noted.
> 
> And reduces the credibility of the rest of your statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only lack of objectivity here is my unwillingness to agree with a vigilante taking it upon himself to play cop instead of letting  trained officers do their duty.
> 
> And a thug like him should not be allowed to carry a firearm.....especially one who brags about killing someone.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/wftv.r...agging-about-killing-trayvon-martin/417278308
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the cops, even following the thug in question, is not being a vigilante.
> 
> 
> That you feel the need the need to lie, shows that you know you are wrong.
> 
> Martin defined himself a thug by his actions, when he sat on Zimmerman's chest and beat him as he screamed for help, not stopping even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> Your siding with the thug shows what type of person YOU ARE.
Click to expand...


He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?

I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.

And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the majority of victims of people like Treyvon Martin are blacks themselves.
> 
> 
> I'm sure quite a number of blacks saw though the lefty race baiting on that one, even if they were afraid of people like Katsteve and kept their mouths shut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I would be more apt to fear one who glorifies wannabe cops with permits to "carry"who bullies women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Defending someone's right to defend themselves is hardly "glorifying" them.
> 
> But your dishonesty or lack of objectivity is noted.
> 
> And reduces the credibility of the rest of your statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only lack of objectivity here is my unwillingness to agree with a vigilante taking it upon himself to play cop instead of letting  trained officers do their duty.
> 
> And a thug like him should not be allowed to carry a firearm.....especially one who brags about killing someone.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/wftv.r...agging-about-killing-trayvon-martin/417278308
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the cops, even following the thug in question, is not being a vigilante.
> 
> 
> That you feel the need the need to lie, shows that you know you are wrong.
> 
> Martin defined himself a thug by his actions, when he sat on Zimmerman's chest and beat him as he screamed for help, not stopping even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> Your siding with the thug shows what type of person YOU ARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?
> 
> I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.
> 
> And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.
Click to expand...



1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.

2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise. 

3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the majority of victims of people like Treyvon Martin are blacks themselves.
> 
> 
> I'm sure quite a number of blacks saw though the lefty race baiting on that one, even if they were afraid of people like Katsteve and kept their mouths shut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I would be more apt to fear one who glorifies wannabe cops with permits to "carry"who bullies women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Defending someone's right to defend themselves is hardly "glorifying" them.
> 
> But your dishonesty or lack of objectivity is noted.
> 
> And reduces the credibility of the rest of your statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only lack of objectivity here is my unwillingness to agree with a vigilante taking it upon himself to play cop instead of letting  trained officers do their duty.
> 
> And a thug like him should not be allowed to carry a firearm.....especially one who brags about killing someone.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/wftv.r...agging-about-killing-trayvon-martin/417278308
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the cops, even following the thug in question, is not being a vigilante.
> 
> 
> That you feel the need the need to lie, shows that you know you are wrong.
> 
> Martin defined himself a thug by his actions, when he sat on Zimmerman's chest and beat him as he screamed for help, not stopping even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> Your siding with the thug shows what type of person YOU ARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?
> 
> I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.
> 
> And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.
Click to expand...


Do you always do what you are told?  Is this a free country?  Did George live in that gated community?  Was Trevon probably stealing and peeping in on windows?  Did Treyvon get offended and attack Zimmerman for following him?  Probably.

If Treyvon struck him first, it was a justified killing.  If someone is stalking me I might run and I might turn around and ask why they are following me.  If they say I look suspecious I can say fuck you but I can't really beat them up for following me, can I?  Apparently not.  

SO black people need to not be so offended when someone follows them that they turn around and attack them.  He sort of proved Zimmerman was right to be suspecious.  He was following a violent person apparently.

I don't believe Zimmerman started the fight.  He may have pissed Treyvon martin off but Treyvon went too far.  Know who else went too far?  That football player who thought he could drag that guy out of his car and beat him up.  Or reach through the window and attack the guy over a road rage incident.  You can flip someone off and curse them but you can't physically attack someone.  If you do, you better hope they aren't carrying because they'll be justified to shoot you.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I would be more apt to fear one who glorifies wannabe cops with permits to "carry"who bullies women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defending someone's right to defend themselves is hardly "glorifying" them.
> 
> But your dishonesty or lack of objectivity is noted.
> 
> And reduces the credibility of the rest of your statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only lack of objectivity here is my unwillingness to agree with a vigilante taking it upon himself to play cop instead of letting  trained officers do their duty.
> 
> And a thug like him should not be allowed to carry a firearm.....especially one who brags about killing someone.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/wftv.r...agging-about-killing-trayvon-martin/417278308
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the cops, even following the thug in question, is not being a vigilante.
> 
> 
> That you feel the need the need to lie, shows that you know you are wrong.
> 
> Martin defined himself a thug by his actions, when he sat on Zimmerman's chest and beat him as he screamed for help, not stopping even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> Your siding with the thug shows what type of person YOU ARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?
> 
> I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.
> 
> And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.
> 
> 2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise.
> 
> 3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.
Click to expand...


House Majority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) suggested that Republicans would not be in favor of imposing the 35 percent tariff on foreign goods that Trump proposed Sunday in a series of tweets.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I would be more apt to fear one who glorifies wannabe cops with permits to "carry"who bullies women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defending someone's right to defend themselves is hardly "glorifying" them.
> 
> But your dishonesty or lack of objectivity is noted.
> 
> And reduces the credibility of the rest of your statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only lack of objectivity here is my unwillingness to agree with a vigilante taking it upon himself to play cop instead of letting  trained officers do their duty.
> 
> And a thug like him should not be allowed to carry a firearm.....especially one who brags about killing someone.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/wftv.r...agging-about-killing-trayvon-martin/417278308
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the cops, even following the thug in question, is not being a vigilante.
> 
> 
> That you feel the need the need to lie, shows that you know you are wrong.
> 
> Martin defined himself a thug by his actions, when he sat on Zimmerman's chest and beat him as he screamed for help, not stopping even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> Your siding with the thug shows what type of person YOU ARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?
> 
> I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.
> 
> And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you always do what you are told?  Is this a free country?  Did George live in that gated community?  Was Trevon probably stealing and peeping in on windows?  Did Treyvon get offended and attack Zimmerman for following him?  Probably.
> 
> If Treyvon struck him first, it was a justified killing.  If someone is stalking me I might run and I might turn around and ask why they are following me.  If they say I look suspecious I can say fuck you but I can't really beat them up for following me, can I?  Apparently not.
> 
> SO black people need to not be so offended when someone follows them that they turn around and attack them.  He sort of proved Zimmerman was right to be suspecious.  He was following a violent person apparently.
> 
> I don't believe Zimmerman started the fight.  He may have pissed Treyvon martin off but Treyvon went too far.  Know who else went too far?  That football player who thought he could drag that guy out of his car and beat him up.  Or reach through the window and attack the guy over a road rage incident.  You can flip someone off and curse them but you can't physically attack someone.  If you do, you better hope they aren't carrying because they'll be justified to shoot you.
Click to expand...


Do I always do what I'm told? Of course not. If I was on neighborhood watch and reported someone who I felt was suspicious, and was then TOLD NOT TO FOLLOW THEM, would I have stopped?

YES.

Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch person, NOT a policeman, after he made the call to report his "suspicion" that should have been the end of it FOR HIM.

Of course the only thing to go on now is what Zimmerman "says" happened. But judging from Zimmerman's now well known track record of brandishing firearms and  being accused of domestic violence more than once, it is apparent that HE has some anger issues and could very well have started a fight, got his ass beaten and then shot Martin.

As far as the not picking fights, what makes you think that I am justifying that. Anyone could be carrying a gun....and for the record, I would still disagree if Martin had NOT been Black.

LIke I said before, the outcome is what is, but it would not be surprising if his last day on earth ends just as Martin's did.

Judging from some of his publicized encounters, he has a short fuse and very little ability to defend himself without the need for a firearm.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending someone's right to defend themselves is hardly "glorifying" them.
> 
> But your dishonesty or lack of objectivity is noted.
> 
> And reduces the credibility of the rest of your statements.
> 
> 
> 
> The only lack of objectivity here is my unwillingness to agree with a vigilante taking it upon himself to play cop instead of letting  trained officers do their duty.
> 
> And a thug like him should not be allowed to carry a firearm.....especially one who brags about killing someone.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/wftv.r...agging-about-killing-trayvon-martin/417278308
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the cops, even following the thug in question, is not being a vigilante.
> 
> 
> That you feel the need the need to lie, shows that you know you are wrong.
> 
> Martin defined himself a thug by his actions, when he sat on Zimmerman's chest and beat him as he screamed for help, not stopping even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> Your siding with the thug shows what type of person YOU ARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?
> 
> I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.
> 
> And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.
> 
> 2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise.
> 
> 3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House Majority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) suggested that Republicans would not be in favor of imposing the 35 percent tariff on foreign goods that Trump proposed Sunday in a series of tweets.
Click to expand...



THanks for the tip. I just called his office, identified myself as a life long republican who would hold the republican party responsible for any such sabotage.

To the point of leaving the party.


----------



## yiostheoy

sealybobo said:


> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.


For 2016 the Negro turnout rate was very low.

This really hurt HIllary.

For 2018 it will probably be just as low or lower.


----------



## yiostheoy

sealybobo said:


> House Majority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) suggested that Republicans would not be in favor of imposing the 35 percent tariff on foreign goods that Trump proposed Sunday in a series of tweets.


The GOP wars are about to begin, yes.

Trump is a RINO surprise surprise !!

Lots of his ideas do not appeal to the far right GOP fringe or even the GOP mainstream.

Even his fundamental promise of infrastructure jobs for non college blue collar workers in Mich, Wisc, Pa, Ohio, NC and Florida his critical swing states is NOT a GOP mainstream appeal item.

Surprise surprise !!


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I would be more apt to fear one who glorifies wannabe cops with permits to "carry"who bullies women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defending someone's right to defend themselves is hardly "glorifying" them.
> 
> But your dishonesty or lack of objectivity is noted.
> 
> And reduces the credibility of the rest of your statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only lack of objectivity here is my unwillingness to agree with a vigilante taking it upon himself to play cop instead of letting  trained officers do their duty.
> 
> And a thug like him should not be allowed to carry a firearm.....especially one who brags about killing someone.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/wftv.r...agging-about-killing-trayvon-martin/417278308
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the cops, even following the thug in question, is not being a vigilante.
> 
> 
> That you feel the need the need to lie, shows that you know you are wrong.
> 
> Martin defined himself a thug by his actions, when he sat on Zimmerman's chest and beat him as he screamed for help, not stopping even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> Your siding with the thug shows what type of person YOU ARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?
> 
> I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.
> 
> And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.
> 
> 2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise.
> 
> 3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.
Click to expand...


And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".

What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.

And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.

As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place. 

Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.

I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".

Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.

If you don't like that, too bad.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending someone's right to defend themselves is hardly "glorifying" them.
> 
> But your dishonesty or lack of objectivity is noted.
> 
> And reduces the credibility of the rest of your statements.
> 
> 
> 
> The only lack of objectivity here is my unwillingness to agree with a vigilante taking it upon himself to play cop instead of letting  trained officers do their duty.
> 
> And a thug like him should not be allowed to carry a firearm.....especially one who brags about killing someone.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/wftv.r...agging-about-killing-trayvon-martin/417278308
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the cops, even following the thug in question, is not being a vigilante.
> 
> 
> That you feel the need the need to lie, shows that you know you are wrong.
> 
> Martin defined himself a thug by his actions, when he sat on Zimmerman's chest and beat him as he screamed for help, not stopping even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> Your siding with the thug shows what type of person YOU ARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?
> 
> I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.
> 
> And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.
> 
> 2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise.
> 
> 3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
Click to expand...




1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.

2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.

3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.

4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.

5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only lack of objectivity here is my unwillingness to agree with a vigilante taking it upon himself to play cop instead of letting  trained officers do their duty.
> 
> And a thug like him should not be allowed to carry a firearm.....especially one who brags about killing someone.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/wftv.r...agging-about-killing-trayvon-martin/417278308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the cops, even following the thug in question, is not being a vigilante.
> 
> 
> That you feel the need the need to lie, shows that you know you are wrong.
> 
> Martin defined himself a thug by his actions, when he sat on Zimmerman's chest and beat him as he screamed for help, not stopping even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> Your siding with the thug shows what type of person YOU ARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?
> 
> I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.
> 
> And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.
> 
> 2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise.
> 
> 3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
Click to expand...


Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post

*The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn’t Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter*

*Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.

None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.

Unless you’re black.

What do I make out of all this?  1.  Blacks don't vote so this kind of shit will keep happening until they become good citizens.

2.  Black men need to start paying their child support

3.  Black women need to stop having sex with guys like this.


*


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a successful white male middle class liberal, this is going to be interesting the next couple/few years.  I want to hear blacks say blm.  I fucking dare them.  Because it is official that BLDM.  Black lives DON'T matter.  You have to vote for your opinion to matter, right?  Well if they didn't vote, then they don't matter.
> 
> My conservative buddy was in MGM Casino in Detroit in 2008 when Obama won.  The blacks were acting crazy celebrating and cheering that it was "their turn".  Well I hope they enjoyed the last 8 years because if you think America sucked for black people before, just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant do anything they havent done before. Yall mofos gonna catch a surprise you try the wrong thing however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So whatever they do is ok as long as they've done it before?  I see.  Because that's the point.  They want to roll things back to way things were, BEFORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. We survived your white asses before. Not too much you can do.
Click to expand...


Slager’s allusion to the black man’s supposed physical strength and insistence that he was threatening him ― disputed by the video evidence ― demonstrates the officer’s fear of black masculinity and his perception that black people are inherently criminal.

Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post

If only black people knew how important voting was.  Maybe they would have some democrats up on capital hill who agree that black lives matter.  Because you people did not show up and vote this year and never show up for midterms is why you are treated like second class citizens.  Well, that's one reason.  

All I'm saying is that the answer is not to boycott voting.  The answer is show up in droves, every 2 fucking years.  Sorry if I offend you by calling your people stupid for not voting but I know voting is what's best for them.  Staying home being a bad citizen is not the answer even though you defend that move.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the cops, even following the thug in question, is not being a vigilante.
> 
> 
> That you feel the need the need to lie, shows that you know you are wrong.
> 
> Martin defined himself a thug by his actions, when he sat on Zimmerman's chest and beat him as he screamed for help, not stopping even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> Your siding with the thug shows what type of person YOU ARE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?
> 
> I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.
> 
> And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.
> 
> 2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise.
> 
> 3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post
> 
> *The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn’t Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter*
> 
> *Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.*
> 
> *None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.*
> 
> *Unless you’re black.*
> 
> *What do I make out of all this?  1.  Blacks don't vote so this kind of shit will keep happening until they become good citizens.*
> 
> *2.  Black men need to start paying their child support*
> 
> *3.  Black women need to stop having sex with guys like this.*
Click to expand...



A "physical altercation" puts people in a fight of flight mindset. From wikepedia it looks like a bad shooting.

That being said, we don't know why the jury couldn't return a verdict. 11 out of 12 jurors wanted to  convict. 

The cop is still facing Federal Charges, with the possibility of life in prison.


This isn't about blacks not voting.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?
> 
> I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.
> 
> And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.
> 
> 2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise.
> 
> 3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post
> 
> *The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn’t Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter*
> 
> *Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.*
> 
> *None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.*
> 
> *Unless you’re black.*
> 
> *What do I make out of all this?  1.  Blacks don't vote so this kind of shit will keep happening until they become good citizens.*
> 
> *2.  Black men need to start paying their child support*
> 
> *3.  Black women need to stop having sex with guys like this.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A "physical altercation" puts people in a fight of flight mindset. From wikepedia it looks like a bad shooting.
> 
> That being said, we don't know why the jury couldn't return a verdict. 11 out of 12 jurors wanted to  convict.
> 
> The cop is still facing Federal Charges, with the possibility of life in prison.
> 
> 
> This isn't about blacks not voting.
Click to expand...


If they don't like the outcomes of all these cases perhaps they need a more liberal government who has empathy towards the black community.  Do you think Republicans have a problem with this shooting?  They will try their hardest to justify it.  They will defend the cop.  

Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post

Look back and see who defended the cop after seeing this video.  It was Republicans.  They said the black guy shouldn't have run.  True but is that cause to murder him?  The cop lied.  

Slager said during his trial that he felt “total fear” as Scott charged toward him. He also claimed that Scott had grabbed his Taser and intended to fire it. “I see him with a Taser in his hand as I see him spinning around,” Slager said. “That’s the only thing I see: that Taser in his hand.”

In fact, the video evidence does not show Scott with a Taser when he is killed ― it shows Slager dropping a Taser near Scott’s body after he is shot.

When pressed by the prosecutor to explain, Slager said, “I don’t remember everything that happened.” He says he was concerned that Scott was “running for some reason” and that he was “going to lose” in a struggle with Scott. 

“I pulled my firearm, and I pulled the trigger,” said Slager. “I fired until the threat was stopped, like I’m trained to do.”

Slager’s allusion to the black man’s supposed physical strength and insistence that he was threatening him ― disputed by the video evidence ― demonstrates the officer’s fear of black masculinity and his perception that black people are inherently criminal.

This is also evident in Slager’s interview with South Carolina Law Enforcement Division agents soon after the shooting. Because Scott was on the phone, shouting out his location to someone on the other end, Slager said he worried that he would never see his family again. So he decided to take another man away from his.  

The person on the line with Scott was his mother.

Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.

None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.

Unless you’re black.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.
> 
> 2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise.
> 
> 3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post
> 
> *The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn’t Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter*
> 
> *Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.*
> 
> *None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.*
> 
> *Unless you’re black.*
> 
> *What do I make out of all this?  1.  Blacks don't vote so this kind of shit will keep happening until they become good citizens.*
> 
> *2.  Black men need to start paying their child support*
> 
> *3.  Black women need to stop having sex with guys like this.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A "physical altercation" puts people in a fight of flight mindset. From wikepedia it looks like a bad shooting.
> 
> That being said, we don't know why the jury couldn't return a verdict. 11 out of 12 jurors wanted to  convict.
> 
> The cop is still facing Federal Charges, with the possibility of life in prison.
> 
> 
> This isn't about blacks not voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they don't like the outcomes of all these cases perhaps they need a more liberal government who has empathy towards the black community.  Do you think Republicans have a problem with this shooting?  They will try their hardest to justify it.  They will defend the cop.
> 
> Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post
> 
> Look back and see who defended the cop after seeing this video.  It was Republicans.  They said the black guy shouldn't have run.  True but is that cause to murder him?  The cop lied.
> 
> Slager said during his trial that he felt “total fear” as Scott charged toward him. He also claimed that Scott had grabbed his Taser and intended to fire it. “I see him with a Taser in his hand as I see him spinning around,” Slager said. “That’s the only thing I see: that Taser in his hand.”
> 
> In fact, the video evidence does not show Scott with a Taser when he is killed ― it shows Slager dropping a Taser near Scott’s body after he is shot.
> 
> When pressed by the prosecutor to explain, Slager said, “I don’t remember everything that happened.” He says he was concerned that Scott was “running for some reason” and that he was “going to lose” in a struggle with Scott.
> 
> “I pulled my firearm, and I pulled the trigger,” said Slager. “I fired until the threat was stopped, like I’m trained to do.”
> 
> Slager’s allusion to the black man’s supposed physical strength and insistence that he was threatening him ― disputed by the video evidence ― demonstrates the officer’s fear of black masculinity and his perception that black people are inherently criminal.
> 
> This is also evident in Slager’s interview with South Carolina Law Enforcement Division agents soon after the shooting. Because Scott was on the phone, shouting out his location to someone on the other end, Slager said he worried that he would never see his family again. So he decided to take another man away from his.
> 
> The person on the line with Scott was his mother.
> 
> Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.
> 
> None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.
> 
> Unless you’re black.
Click to expand...



THe media has cried wolf so many times with "cop shoots unarmed black man" that it is natural for republicans to be suspicious. Blame liberals for that.


THat being said, this does look like a bad shoot. 


Yes, republicans DO have a problem with people being shot if they are not an imminent threat.


What more blacks voting will get is NOT a government that is against random shootings of blacks by cops, (republicans are that) but a government that reflexively sides with the black and against the cop for political reasons.

The cop in this situation appears to have let the rush from the fight over come his training and procedure. 


Your assumption that he would have reacted differently to a white guy he was in a fight with is unsupported. Whites who resist arrest get shot by cops also, sometimes unfairly.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post
> 
> *The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn’t Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter*
> 
> *Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.*
> 
> *None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.*
> 
> *Unless you’re black.*
> 
> *What do I make out of all this?  1.  Blacks don't vote so this kind of shit will keep happening until they become good citizens.*
> 
> *2.  Black men need to start paying their child support*
> 
> *3.  Black women need to stop having sex with guys like this.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A "physical altercation" puts people in a fight of flight mindset. From wikepedia it looks like a bad shooting.
> 
> That being said, we don't know why the jury couldn't return a verdict. 11 out of 12 jurors wanted to  convict.
> 
> The cop is still facing Federal Charges, with the possibility of life in prison.
> 
> 
> This isn't about blacks not voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they don't like the outcomes of all these cases perhaps they need a more liberal government who has empathy towards the black community.  Do you think Republicans have a problem with this shooting?  They will try their hardest to justify it.  They will defend the cop.
> 
> Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post
> 
> Look back and see who defended the cop after seeing this video.  It was Republicans.  They said the black guy shouldn't have run.  True but is that cause to murder him?  The cop lied.
> 
> Slager said during his trial that he felt “total fear” as Scott charged toward him. He also claimed that Scott had grabbed his Taser and intended to fire it. “I see him with a Taser in his hand as I see him spinning around,” Slager said. “That’s the only thing I see: that Taser in his hand.”
> 
> In fact, the video evidence does not show Scott with a Taser when he is killed ― it shows Slager dropping a Taser near Scott’s body after he is shot.
> 
> When pressed by the prosecutor to explain, Slager said, “I don’t remember everything that happened.” He says he was concerned that Scott was “running for some reason” and that he was “going to lose” in a struggle with Scott.
> 
> “I pulled my firearm, and I pulled the trigger,” said Slager. “I fired until the threat was stopped, like I’m trained to do.”
> 
> Slager’s allusion to the black man’s supposed physical strength and insistence that he was threatening him ― disputed by the video evidence ― demonstrates the officer’s fear of black masculinity and his perception that black people are inherently criminal.
> 
> This is also evident in Slager’s interview with South Carolina Law Enforcement Division agents soon after the shooting. Because Scott was on the phone, shouting out his location to someone on the other end, Slager said he worried that he would never see his family again. So he decided to take another man away from his.
> 
> The person on the line with Scott was his mother.
> 
> Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.
> 
> None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.
> 
> Unless you’re black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe media has cried wolf so many times with "cop shoots unarmed black man" that it is natural for republicans to be suspicious. Blame liberals for that.
> 
> 
> THat being said, this does look like a bad shoot.
> 
> 
> Yes, republicans DO have a problem with people being shot if they are not an imminent threat.
> 
> 
> What more blacks voting will get is NOT a government that is against random shootings of blacks by cops, (republicans are that) but a government that reflexively sides with the black and against the cop for political reasons.
> 
> The cop in this situation appears to have let the rush from the fight over come his training and procedure.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that he would have reacted differently to a white guy he was in a fight with is unsupported. Whites who resist arrest get shot by cops also, sometimes unfairly.
Click to expand...


One thing I will say is that it doesn't matter what black people think because they don't vote.  Your opinion matters more because you show up and vote every 2 years so the solution is going to come from people who think like you, not people who agree with blacks that these shootings are racist.

Like a black person might point out that 

According to the most recent census data, there are nearly 160 million more white people in America than there are black people. White people make up roughly 62 percent of the U.S. population but only about 49 percent of those who are killed by police officers. African Americans, however, account for 24 percent of those fatally shot and killed by the police despite being just 13 percent of the U.S. population. As The Post noted in a new analysis published last week, that means black Americans are 2.5 times as likely as white Americans to be shot and killed by police officers.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post
> 
> *The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn’t Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter*
> 
> *Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.*
> 
> *None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.*
> 
> *Unless you’re black.*
> 
> *What do I make out of all this?  1.  Blacks don't vote so this kind of shit will keep happening until they become good citizens.*
> 
> *2.  Black men need to start paying their child support*
> 
> *3.  Black women need to stop having sex with guys like this.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A "physical altercation" puts people in a fight of flight mindset. From wikepedia it looks like a bad shooting.
> 
> That being said, we don't know why the jury couldn't return a verdict. 11 out of 12 jurors wanted to  convict.
> 
> The cop is still facing Federal Charges, with the possibility of life in prison.
> 
> 
> This isn't about blacks not voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they don't like the outcomes of all these cases perhaps they need a more liberal government who has empathy towards the black community.  Do you think Republicans have a problem with this shooting?  They will try their hardest to justify it.  They will defend the cop.
> 
> Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post
> 
> Look back and see who defended the cop after seeing this video.  It was Republicans.  They said the black guy shouldn't have run.  True but is that cause to murder him?  The cop lied.
> 
> Slager said during his trial that he felt “total fear” as Scott charged toward him. He also claimed that Scott had grabbed his Taser and intended to fire it. “I see him with a Taser in his hand as I see him spinning around,” Slager said. “That’s the only thing I see: that Taser in his hand.”
> 
> In fact, the video evidence does not show Scott with a Taser when he is killed ― it shows Slager dropping a Taser near Scott’s body after he is shot.
> 
> When pressed by the prosecutor to explain, Slager said, “I don’t remember everything that happened.” He says he was concerned that Scott was “running for some reason” and that he was “going to lose” in a struggle with Scott.
> 
> “I pulled my firearm, and I pulled the trigger,” said Slager. “I fired until the threat was stopped, like I’m trained to do.”
> 
> Slager’s allusion to the black man’s supposed physical strength and insistence that he was threatening him ― disputed by the video evidence ― demonstrates the officer’s fear of black masculinity and his perception that black people are inherently criminal.
> 
> This is also evident in Slager’s interview with South Carolina Law Enforcement Division agents soon after the shooting. Because Scott was on the phone, shouting out his location to someone on the other end, Slager said he worried that he would never see his family again. So he decided to take another man away from his.
> 
> The person on the line with Scott was his mother.
> 
> Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.
> 
> None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.
> 
> Unless you’re black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe media has cried wolf so many times with "cop shoots unarmed black man" that it is natural for republicans to be suspicious. Blame liberals for that.
> 
> 
> THat being said, this does look like a bad shoot.
> 
> 
> Yes, republicans DO have a problem with people being shot if they are not an imminent threat.
> 
> 
> What more blacks voting will get is NOT a government that is against random shootings of blacks by cops, (republicans are that) but a government that reflexively sides with the black and against the cop for political reasons.
> 
> The cop in this situation appears to have let the rush from the fight over come his training and procedure.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that he would have reacted differently to a white guy he was in a fight with is unsupported. Whites who resist arrest get shot by cops also, sometimes unfairly.
Click to expand...


How do you explain this?

U.S. police officers have shot and killed the exact same number of unarmed white people as they have unarmed black people: 50 each. But because the white population is approximately five times larger than the black population, that means unarmed black Americans were five times as likely as unarmed white Americans to be shot and killed by a police officer.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post
> 
> *The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn’t Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter*
> 
> *Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.*
> 
> *None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.*
> 
> *Unless you’re black.*
> 
> *What do I make out of all this?  1.  Blacks don't vote so this kind of shit will keep happening until they become good citizens.*
> 
> *2.  Black men need to start paying their child support*
> 
> *3.  Black women need to stop having sex with guys like this.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A "physical altercation" puts people in a fight of flight mindset. From wikepedia it looks like a bad shooting.
> 
> That being said, we don't know why the jury couldn't return a verdict. 11 out of 12 jurors wanted to  convict.
> 
> The cop is still facing Federal Charges, with the possibility of life in prison.
> 
> 
> This isn't about blacks not voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they don't like the outcomes of all these cases perhaps they need a more liberal government who has empathy towards the black community.  Do you think Republicans have a problem with this shooting?  They will try their hardest to justify it.  They will defend the cop.
> 
> Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post
> 
> Look back and see who defended the cop after seeing this video.  It was Republicans.  They said the black guy shouldn't have run.  True but is that cause to murder him?  The cop lied.
> 
> Slager said during his trial that he felt “total fear” as Scott charged toward him. He also claimed that Scott had grabbed his Taser and intended to fire it. “I see him with a Taser in his hand as I see him spinning around,” Slager said. “That’s the only thing I see: that Taser in his hand.”
> 
> In fact, the video evidence does not show Scott with a Taser when he is killed ― it shows Slager dropping a Taser near Scott’s body after he is shot.
> 
> When pressed by the prosecutor to explain, Slager said, “I don’t remember everything that happened.” He says he was concerned that Scott was “running for some reason” and that he was “going to lose” in a struggle with Scott.
> 
> “I pulled my firearm, and I pulled the trigger,” said Slager. “I fired until the threat was stopped, like I’m trained to do.”
> 
> Slager’s allusion to the black man’s supposed physical strength and insistence that he was threatening him ― disputed by the video evidence ― demonstrates the officer’s fear of black masculinity and his perception that black people are inherently criminal.
> 
> This is also evident in Slager’s interview with South Carolina Law Enforcement Division agents soon after the shooting. Because Scott was on the phone, shouting out his location to someone on the other end, Slager said he worried that he would never see his family again. So he decided to take another man away from his.
> 
> The person on the line with Scott was his mother.
> 
> Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.
> 
> None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.
> 
> Unless you’re black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe media has cried wolf so many times with "cop shoots unarmed black man" that it is natural for republicans to be suspicious. Blame liberals for that.
> 
> 
> THat being said, this does look like a bad shoot.
> 
> 
> Yes, republicans DO have a problem with people being shot if they are not an imminent threat.
> 
> 
> What more blacks voting will get is NOT a government that is against random shootings of blacks by cops, (republicans are that) but a government that reflexively sides with the black and against the cop for political reasons.
> 
> The cop in this situation appears to have let the rush from the fight over come his training and procedure.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that he would have reacted differently to a white guy he was in a fight with is unsupported. Whites who resist arrest get shot by cops also, sometimes unfairly.
Click to expand...


Or this

Police have shot and killed a young black man (ages 18 to 29) — such as Michael Brown in Ferguson, Mo. —175 times since January 2015; 24 of them were unarmed. Over that same period, police have shot and killed 172 young white men, 18 of whom were unarmed. Once again, while in raw numbers there were similar totals of white and black victims, blacks were killed at rates disproportionate to their percentage of the U.S. population. Of all of the unarmed people shot and killed by police in 2015, 40 percent of them were black men, even though black men make up just 6 percent of the nation’s population.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post
> 
> *The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn’t Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter*
> 
> *Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.*
> 
> *None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.*
> 
> *Unless you’re black.*
> 
> *What do I make out of all this?  1.  Blacks don't vote so this kind of shit will keep happening until they become good citizens.*
> 
> *2.  Black men need to start paying their child support*
> 
> *3.  Black women need to stop having sex with guys like this.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A "physical altercation" puts people in a fight of flight mindset. From wikepedia it looks like a bad shooting.
> 
> That being said, we don't know why the jury couldn't return a verdict. 11 out of 12 jurors wanted to  convict.
> 
> The cop is still facing Federal Charges, with the possibility of life in prison.
> 
> 
> This isn't about blacks not voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they don't like the outcomes of all these cases perhaps they need a more liberal government who has empathy towards the black community.  Do you think Republicans have a problem with this shooting?  They will try their hardest to justify it.  They will defend the cop.
> 
> Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post
> 
> Look back and see who defended the cop after seeing this video.  It was Republicans.  They said the black guy shouldn't have run.  True but is that cause to murder him?  The cop lied.
> 
> Slager said during his trial that he felt “total fear” as Scott charged toward him. He also claimed that Scott had grabbed his Taser and intended to fire it. “I see him with a Taser in his hand as I see him spinning around,” Slager said. “That’s the only thing I see: that Taser in his hand.”
> 
> In fact, the video evidence does not show Scott with a Taser when he is killed ― it shows Slager dropping a Taser near Scott’s body after he is shot.
> 
> When pressed by the prosecutor to explain, Slager said, “I don’t remember everything that happened.” He says he was concerned that Scott was “running for some reason” and that he was “going to lose” in a struggle with Scott.
> 
> “I pulled my firearm, and I pulled the trigger,” said Slager. “I fired until the threat was stopped, like I’m trained to do.”
> 
> Slager’s allusion to the black man’s supposed physical strength and insistence that he was threatening him ― disputed by the video evidence ― demonstrates the officer’s fear of black masculinity and his perception that black people are inherently criminal.
> 
> This is also evident in Slager’s interview with South Carolina Law Enforcement Division agents soon after the shooting. Because Scott was on the phone, shouting out his location to someone on the other end, Slager said he worried that he would never see his family again. So he decided to take another man away from his.
> 
> The person on the line with Scott was his mother.
> 
> Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.
> 
> None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.
> 
> Unless you’re black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe media has cried wolf so many times with "cop shoots unarmed black man" that it is natural for republicans to be suspicious. Blame liberals for that.
> 
> 
> THat being said, this does look like a bad shoot.
> 
> 
> Yes, republicans DO have a problem with people being shot if they are not an imminent threat.
> 
> 
> What more blacks voting will get is NOT a government that is against random shootings of blacks by cops, (republicans are that) but a government that reflexively sides with the black and against the cop for political reasons.
> 
> The cop in this situation appears to have let the rush from the fight over come his training and procedure.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that he would have reacted differently to a white guy he was in a fight with is unsupported. Whites who resist arrest get shot by cops also, sometimes unfairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One thing I will say is that it doesn't matter what black people think because they don't vote.  Your opinion matters more because you show up and vote every 2 years so the solution is going to come from people who think like you, not people who agree with blacks that these shootings are racist.
> 
> Like a black person might point out that
> 
> According to the most recent census data, there are nearly 160 million more white people in America than there are black people. White people make up roughly 62 percent of the U.S. population but only about 49 percent of those who are killed by police officers. African Americans, however, account for 24 percent of those fatally shot and killed by the police despite being just 13 percent of the U.S. population. As The Post noted in a new analysis published last week, that means black Americans are 2.5 times as likely as white Americans to be shot and killed by police officers.
Click to expand...



Which is almost certainly caused almost completely by differences in behavior.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post
> 
> *The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn’t Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter*
> 
> *Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.*
> 
> *None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.*
> 
> *Unless you’re black.*
> 
> *What do I make out of all this?  1.  Blacks don't vote so this kind of shit will keep happening until they become good citizens.*
> 
> *2.  Black men need to start paying their child support*
> 
> *3.  Black women need to stop having sex with guys like this.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A "physical altercation" puts people in a fight of flight mindset. From wikepedia it looks like a bad shooting.
> 
> That being said, we don't know why the jury couldn't return a verdict. 11 out of 12 jurors wanted to  convict.
> 
> The cop is still facing Federal Charges, with the possibility of life in prison.
> 
> 
> This isn't about blacks not voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they don't like the outcomes of all these cases perhaps they need a more liberal government who has empathy towards the black community.  Do you think Republicans have a problem with this shooting?  They will try their hardest to justify it.  They will defend the cop.
> 
> Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post
> 
> Look back and see who defended the cop after seeing this video.  It was Republicans.  They said the black guy shouldn't have run.  True but is that cause to murder him?  The cop lied.
> 
> Slager said during his trial that he felt “total fear” as Scott charged toward him. He also claimed that Scott had grabbed his Taser and intended to fire it. “I see him with a Taser in his hand as I see him spinning around,” Slager said. “That’s the only thing I see: that Taser in his hand.”
> 
> In fact, the video evidence does not show Scott with a Taser when he is killed ― it shows Slager dropping a Taser near Scott’s body after he is shot.
> 
> When pressed by the prosecutor to explain, Slager said, “I don’t remember everything that happened.” He says he was concerned that Scott was “running for some reason” and that he was “going to lose” in a struggle with Scott.
> 
> “I pulled my firearm, and I pulled the trigger,” said Slager. “I fired until the threat was stopped, like I’m trained to do.”
> 
> Slager’s allusion to the black man’s supposed physical strength and insistence that he was threatening him ― disputed by the video evidence ― demonstrates the officer’s fear of black masculinity and his perception that black people are inherently criminal.
> 
> This is also evident in Slager’s interview with South Carolina Law Enforcement Division agents soon after the shooting. Because Scott was on the phone, shouting out his location to someone on the other end, Slager said he worried that he would never see his family again. So he decided to take another man away from his.
> 
> The person on the line with Scott was his mother.
> 
> Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.
> 
> None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.
> 
> Unless you’re black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe media has cried wolf so many times with "cop shoots unarmed black man" that it is natural for republicans to be suspicious. Blame liberals for that.
> 
> 
> THat being said, this does look like a bad shoot.
> 
> 
> Yes, republicans DO have a problem with people being shot if they are not an imminent threat.
> 
> 
> What more blacks voting will get is NOT a government that is against random shootings of blacks by cops, (republicans are that) but a government that reflexively sides with the black and against the cop for political reasons.
> 
> The cop in this situation appears to have let the rush from the fight over come his training and procedure.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that he would have reacted differently to a white guy he was in a fight with is unsupported. Whites who resist arrest get shot by cops also, sometimes unfairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you explain this?
> 
> U.S. police officers have shot and killed the exact same number of unarmed white people as they have unarmed black people: 50 each. But because the white population is approximately five times larger than the black population, that means unarmed black Americans were five times as likely as unarmed white Americans to be shot and killed by a police officer.
Click to expand...



IMO the vastly higher rate of illegitimacy in the black community leads to children growing up to become, not only criminals, but worse criminals at a vastly higher rate than whites.


They are more likely to commit crimes and more likely to violently resist than whites criminals.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post
> 
> *The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn’t Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter*
> 
> *Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.*
> 
> *None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.*
> 
> *Unless you’re black.*
> 
> *What do I make out of all this?  1.  Blacks don't vote so this kind of shit will keep happening until they become good citizens.*
> 
> *2.  Black men need to start paying their child support*
> 
> *3.  Black women need to stop having sex with guys like this.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A "physical altercation" puts people in a fight of flight mindset. From wikepedia it looks like a bad shooting.
> 
> That being said, we don't know why the jury couldn't return a verdict. 11 out of 12 jurors wanted to  convict.
> 
> The cop is still facing Federal Charges, with the possibility of life in prison.
> 
> 
> This isn't about blacks not voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they don't like the outcomes of all these cases perhaps they need a more liberal government who has empathy towards the black community.  Do you think Republicans have a problem with this shooting?  They will try their hardest to justify it.  They will defend the cop.
> 
> Michael Slager, The Cop Who Killed Walter Scott, Wasn't Convicted Because Black Lives Don’t Matter | The Huffington Post
> 
> Look back and see who defended the cop after seeing this video.  It was Republicans.  They said the black guy shouldn't have run.  True but is that cause to murder him?  The cop lied.
> 
> Slager said during his trial that he felt “total fear” as Scott charged toward him. He also claimed that Scott had grabbed his Taser and intended to fire it. “I see him with a Taser in his hand as I see him spinning around,” Slager said. “That’s the only thing I see: that Taser in his hand.”
> 
> In fact, the video evidence does not show Scott with a Taser when he is killed ― it shows Slager dropping a Taser near Scott’s body after he is shot.
> 
> When pressed by the prosecutor to explain, Slager said, “I don’t remember everything that happened.” He says he was concerned that Scott was “running for some reason” and that he was “going to lose” in a struggle with Scott.
> 
> “I pulled my firearm, and I pulled the trigger,” said Slager. “I fired until the threat was stopped, like I’m trained to do.”
> 
> Slager’s allusion to the black man’s supposed physical strength and insistence that he was threatening him ― disputed by the video evidence ― demonstrates the officer’s fear of black masculinity and his perception that black people are inherently criminal.
> 
> This is also evident in Slager’s interview with South Carolina Law Enforcement Division agents soon after the shooting. Because Scott was on the phone, shouting out his location to someone on the other end, Slager said he worried that he would never see his family again. So he decided to take another man away from his.
> 
> The person on the line with Scott was his mother.
> 
> Scott, a father of four, was likely running away to avoid being arrested for not paying child support. He owed more than $18,000 and there was a bench warrant out for his arrest when the shooting occurred.
> 
> None of that matters. Running away from an officer and being behind in child support payments are not crimes punishable by death.
> 
> Unless you’re black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe media has cried wolf so many times with "cop shoots unarmed black man" that it is natural for republicans to be suspicious. Blame liberals for that.
> 
> 
> THat being said, this does look like a bad shoot.
> 
> 
> Yes, republicans DO have a problem with people being shot if they are not an imminent threat.
> 
> 
> What more blacks voting will get is NOT a government that is against random shootings of blacks by cops, (republicans are that) but a government that reflexively sides with the black and against the cop for political reasons.
> 
> The cop in this situation appears to have let the rush from the fight over come his training and procedure.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that he would have reacted differently to a white guy he was in a fight with is unsupported. Whites who resist arrest get shot by cops also, sometimes unfairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or this
> 
> Police have shot and killed a young black man (ages 18 to 29) — such as Michael Brown in Ferguson, Mo. —175 times since January 2015; 24 of them were unarmed. Over that same period, police have shot and killed 172 young white men, 18 of whom were unarmed. Once again, while in raw numbers there were similar totals of white and black victims, blacks were killed at rates disproportionate to their percentage of the U.S. population. Of all of the unarmed people shot and killed by police in 2015, 40 percent of them were black men, even though black men make up just 6 percent of the nation’s population.
Click to expand...



Consider this as evidence supporting my different behavior conclusion.


Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia


"According to the US Department of Justice, blacks accounted for 52.5% of homicide offenders from 1980 to 2008, with whites 45.3% and "Other" 2.2%. The offending rate for blacks was almost 8 times higher than whites, "



Blacks are over half the murders. If police are supposed to shot people only when they are a threat, and half the murderers are black, and half the people the police shoot are black...


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only lack of objectivity here is my unwillingness to agree with a vigilante taking it upon himself to play cop instead of letting  trained officers do their duty.
> 
> And a thug like him should not be allowed to carry a firearm.....especially one who brags about killing someone.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/wftv.r...agging-about-killing-trayvon-martin/417278308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the cops, even following the thug in question, is not being a vigilante.
> 
> 
> That you feel the need the need to lie, shows that you know you are wrong.
> 
> Martin defined himself a thug by his actions, when he sat on Zimmerman's chest and beat him as he screamed for help, not stopping even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> Your siding with the thug shows what type of person YOU ARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?
> 
> I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.
> 
> And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.
> 
> 2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise.
> 
> 3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
Click to expand...


Racist is a word that hyberbolic


Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only lack of objectivity here is my unwillingness to agree with a vigilante taking it upon himself to play cop instead of letting  trained officers do their duty.
> 
> And a thug like him should not be allowed to carry a firearm.....especially one who brags about killing someone.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/wftv.r...agging-about-killing-trayvon-martin/417278308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the cops, even following the thug in question, is not being a vigilante.
> 
> 
> That you feel the need the need to lie, shows that you know you are wrong.
> 
> Martin defined himself a thug by his actions, when he sat on Zimmerman's chest and beat him as he screamed for help, not stopping even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> Your siding with the thug shows what type of person YOU ARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?
> 
> I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.
> 
> And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.
> 
> 2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise.
> 
> 3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
Click to expand...


"Racist" is just a term that hyperbolic paranoids resort to when they know they are spewing nonsense. 

A punk thug with a permit to carry a gun shot a minor because he fit the description of people who were robbing houses......he was "Black."

Self defense aside, he still could have followed the instructions that he was given and he could have even approached the "suspect" and volunteered to help him find what he appeared" to be looking for.

My "support" of street justice for that little man Zimmerman is no factor in what happens to him......Karma has already kicked in.

 Word is that  he is broke and nearly homeless. 

Apparently, all of the donations that he got from NRA disciples have run dry, and even trying to sell his prized weapon for a 6 figure amount did not come to fruition......even bragging to patrons at a local restaurant  that "he is the guy who killed Martin" only got him punched in the face.

As far as Trump goes, don't blame black voters for being a catalyst in electing a nut. 

That is solely on those who identify with his unhinged  rhetoric.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the cops, even following the thug in question, is not being a vigilante.
> 
> 
> That you feel the need the need to lie, shows that you know you are wrong.
> 
> Martin defined himself a thug by his actions, when he sat on Zimmerman's chest and beat him as he screamed for help, not stopping even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> Your siding with the thug shows what type of person YOU ARE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?
> 
> I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.
> 
> And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.
> 
> 2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise.
> 
> 3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is a word that hyberbolic
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the cops, even following the thug in question, is not being a vigilante.
> 
> 
> That you feel the need the need to lie, shows that you know you are wrong.
> 
> Martin defined himself a thug by his actions, when he sat on Zimmerman's chest and beat him as he screamed for help, not stopping even when told the cops were on the way.
> 
> Your siding with the thug shows what type of person YOU ARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?
> 
> I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.
> 
> And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.
> 
> 2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise.
> 
> 3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Racist" is just a term that hyperbolic paranoids resort to when they know they are spewing nonsense.
> 
> A punk thug with a permit to carry a gun shot a minor because he fit the description of people who were robbing houses......he was "Black."
> 
> Self defense aside, he still could have followed the instructions that he was given and he could have even approached the "suspect" and volunteered to help him find what he appeared" to be looking for.
> 
> My "support" of street justice for that little man Zimmerman is no factor in what happens to him......Karma has already kicked in.
> 
> Word is that  he is broke and nearly homeless.
> 
> Apparently, all of the donations that he got from NRA disciples have run dry, and even trying to sell his prized weapon for a 6 figure amount did not come to fruition......even bragging to patrons at a local restaurant  that "he is the guy who killed Martin" only got him punched in the face.
> 
> As far as Trump goes, don't blame black voters for being a catalyst in electing a nut.
> 
> That is solely on those who identify with his unhinged  rhetoric.
Click to expand...



He did not shoot Martin because he fit the description of a suspect.

He shot Martin because Martin was sitting on his chest beating him "MMA style".

That you lie about that is further proof that you are siding with the thug. 

And removes all credibility from everything else you have to say.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?
> 
> I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.
> 
> And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.
> 
> 2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise.
> 
> 3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is a word that hyberbolic
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was told to stop following and decided to do so anyway. There was nothing that who he was following was doing wrong, so why would he do so unless he was looking for trouble?
> 
> I do not condone anyone getting beaten up, but he as a supposed responsible adult ( time has proven otherwise) could have prevented this from happening.
> 
> And no, you don't know what kind of person I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.
> 
> 2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise.
> 
> 3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Racist" is just a term that hyperbolic paranoids resort to when they know they are spewing nonsense.
> 
> A punk thug with a permit to carry a gun shot a minor because he fit the description of people who were robbing houses......he was "Black."
> 
> Self defense aside, he still could have followed the instructions that he was given and he could have even approached the "suspect" and volunteered to help him find what he appeared" to be looking for.
> 
> My "support" of street justice for that little man Zimmerman is no factor in what happens to him......Karma has already kicked in.
> 
> Word is that  he is broke and nearly homeless.
> 
> Apparently, all of the donations that he got from NRA disciples have run dry, and even trying to sell his prized weapon for a 6 figure amount did not come to fruition......even bragging to patrons at a local restaurant  that "he is the guy who killed Martin" only got him punched in the face.
> 
> As far as Trump goes, don't blame black voters for being a catalyst in electing a nut.
> 
> That is solely on those who identify with his unhinged  rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did not shoot Martin because he fit the description of a suspect.
> 
> He shot Martin because Martin was sitting on his chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> That you lie about that is further proof that you are siding with the thug.
> 
> And removes all credibility from everything else you have to say.
Click to expand...


 Zimmerman is a thug who should have never even been licensed to carry a firearm.

He followed  Martin because he fit the description of being "black and male".

He ended up shooting him because he was likely looking for a reason to.

What ended up as a killing should have ended with Zimmerman letting the police do their job.

Martin was 17 years old. How many 17 year olds have the emotional maturity to walk away from a fight? Especially if they feel threatened?.

You have the same mentality of most gun toting, vigilante thugs who want to be cowboys, but probably could not defend themselves without a weapon.

If you had your way the streets would be full of your kind. Following, confronting and gunning down people, even kids, because "they fit a general description".

Then would brag about it afterward.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.
> 
> 2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise.
> 
> 3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is a word that hyberbolic
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stranger in a gated community. He was looking to have the cops question the stranger.
> 
> 2. Your snide comments about karma says otherwise.
> 
> 3. You have revealed more about yourself than you know. You are comfortable with the idea of railroading an innocent man to prison, and you are comfortable with the idea of him receiving street justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Racist" is just a term that hyperbolic paranoids resort to when they know they are spewing nonsense.
> 
> A punk thug with a permit to carry a gun shot a minor because he fit the description of people who were robbing houses......he was "Black."
> 
> Self defense aside, he still could have followed the instructions that he was given and he could have even approached the "suspect" and volunteered to help him find what he appeared" to be looking for.
> 
> My "support" of street justice for that little man Zimmerman is no factor in what happens to him......Karma has already kicked in.
> 
> Word is that  he is broke and nearly homeless.
> 
> Apparently, all of the donations that he got from NRA disciples have run dry, and even trying to sell his prized weapon for a 6 figure amount did not come to fruition......even bragging to patrons at a local restaurant  that "he is the guy who killed Martin" only got him punched in the face.
> 
> As far as Trump goes, don't blame black voters for being a catalyst in electing a nut.
> 
> That is solely on those who identify with his unhinged  rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did not shoot Martin because he fit the description of a suspect.
> 
> He shot Martin because Martin was sitting on his chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> That you lie about that is further proof that you are siding with the thug.
> 
> And removes all credibility from everything else you have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He followed  Martin because he fit the description of being "black and male".
> 
> He ended up shooting him because he was likely looking for a reason to.
> 
> What ended up as a killing should have ended with Zimmerman letting the police do their job.
> 
> Martin was 17 years old. How many 17 year olds have the emotional maturity to walk away from a fight?
> 
> You have the same mentality of most gun toting vigilantes who want to be cowboys, but probably could not defend themselves without a weapon.
> 
> If you had your way the streets would be full of your kind. Following, confronting and gunning down "people......even kids,,,,,because "they fit a general description".
Click to expand...



1. That was the description of the suspect. Sorry if reality offends you. NOt.

2. When someone is sitting on your chest beating you "MMA style" while you scream for help, the"reason" to shoot him is readily apparent.

3. Lots of 17 year olds have the maturity to walk away from a fight. Lots of 17 year olds don't have the sadism to sit on some one's chest and beat them while they scream.

4. Your attempt to challenge my manhood is telling. NOt having the ability to defend yourself with out a gun, doesn't mean you have to let people sit on your chest and beat you while you scream. Once again you are siding with the thug. 

5. "kids" my ass. He was big enough to do the crime. He was big enough to pay the price.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is a word that hyberbolic
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are a "drama queen". I have not said anything regarding "sending him to prison".
> 
> What I DID state is that he is every bit as much a "thug" if not more than Martin.
> 
> And I DID state that when he was told not to follow, he should have followed the instructions of the dispatcher as opposed to not doing so.
> 
> As far as being a "stranger" in a gated community, since when does someone who is not a resident automatically become a "suspect" in committing a crime? Especially when no crime has taken place.
> 
> Did Zimmerman observe him looking at cars or loitering in front of a specific home? As far as we know neither happened.
> 
> I live in a gated community and we have a patrol service in cars that politely stop people who do.not reside there and ask them if they "need help".
> 
> Lastly, your damn right about "street justice" People who have his temperament usually end up on the receiving end of it.
> 
> If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Racist" is just a term that hyperbolic paranoids resort to when they know they are spewing nonsense.
> 
> A punk thug with a permit to carry a gun shot a minor because he fit the description of people who were robbing houses......he was "Black."
> 
> Self defense aside, he still could have followed the instructions that he was given and he could have even approached the "suspect" and volunteered to help him find what he appeared" to be looking for.
> 
> My "support" of street justice for that little man Zimmerman is no factor in what happens to him......Karma has already kicked in.
> 
> Word is that  he is broke and nearly homeless.
> 
> Apparently, all of the donations that he got from NRA disciples have run dry, and even trying to sell his prized weapon for a 6 figure amount did not come to fruition......even bragging to patrons at a local restaurant  that "he is the guy who killed Martin" only got him punched in the face.
> 
> As far as Trump goes, don't blame black voters for being a catalyst in electing a nut.
> 
> That is solely on those who identify with his unhinged  rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did not shoot Martin because he fit the description of a suspect.
> 
> He shot Martin because Martin was sitting on his chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> That you lie about that is further proof that you are siding with the thug.
> 
> And removes all credibility from everything else you have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He followed  Martin because he fit the description of being "black and male".
> 
> He ended up shooting him because he was likely looking for a reason to.
> 
> What ended up as a killing should have ended with Zimmerman letting the police do their job.
> 
> Martin was 17 years old. How many 17 year olds have the emotional maturity to walk away from a fight?
> 
> You have the same mentality of most gun toting vigilantes who want to be cowboys, but probably could not defend themselves without a weapon.
> 
> If you had your way the streets would be full of your kind. Following, confronting and gunning down "people......even kids,,,,,because "they fit a general description".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. That was the description of the suspect. Sorry if reality offends you. NOt.
> 
> 2. When someone is sitting on your chest beating you "MMA style" while you scream for help, the"reason" to shoot him is readily apparent.
> 
> 3. Lots of 17 year olds have the maturity to walk away from a fight. Lots of 17 year olds don't have the sadism to sit on some one's chest and beat them while they scream.
> 
> 4. Your attempt to challenge my manhood is telling. NOt having the ability to defend yourself with out a gun, doesn't mean you have to let people sit on your chest and beat you while you scream. Once again you are siding with the thug.
> 
> 5. "kids" my ass. He was big enough to do the crime. He was big enough to pay the price.
Click to expand...


"Suspect was black and male" is a very broad description that subjects too many to suspicion. the fact that he was wearing a hooded sweatshirt makes the description even more vague. But of course your type of thinking makes "anyone who is black" a suspect.

You keep referring to Zimmerman "screamimg" The forensic experts who testified at the trial concluded that it was Martin not Zimmerman who was "screaming".

As far as your "manhood", I didn't challenge it,  so no need to defend it with me....you're just a stranger on a message bosrd.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist is a word that hyberbolic
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If his Justified Self Defense shooting of Martin was declared falsely to NOT be justified, he would have been sent to prison.
> 
> 2. Crimes had taken place. Martin fit the description of the suspect. Zimmerman reported that Martin was wandering around looking at houses.
> 
> 3. Zimmerman was trying to help a Police Patrol come talk to Martin.
> 
> 4. And your support of "Street Justice" for Zimmerman, based on your biased conclusion about his self defense shooting shows what type of person you are.
> 
> 5. I don't like it. The Jury disagreed with you. Your type of racist support of violent thugs helped alienate white democrats to elect Donald Trump. If you don't like that, too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Racist" is just a term that hyperbolic paranoids resort to when they know they are spewing nonsense.
> 
> A punk thug with a permit to carry a gun shot a minor because he fit the description of people who were robbing houses......he was "Black."
> 
> Self defense aside, he still could have followed the instructions that he was given and he could have even approached the "suspect" and volunteered to help him find what he appeared" to be looking for.
> 
> My "support" of street justice for that little man Zimmerman is no factor in what happens to him......Karma has already kicked in.
> 
> Word is that  he is broke and nearly homeless.
> 
> Apparently, all of the donations that he got from NRA disciples have run dry, and even trying to sell his prized weapon for a 6 figure amount did not come to fruition......even bragging to patrons at a local restaurant  that "he is the guy who killed Martin" only got him punched in the face.
> 
> As far as Trump goes, don't blame black voters for being a catalyst in electing a nut.
> 
> That is solely on those who identify with his unhinged  rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did not shoot Martin because he fit the description of a suspect.
> 
> He shot Martin because Martin was sitting on his chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> That you lie about that is further proof that you are siding with the thug.
> 
> And removes all credibility from everything else you have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He followed  Martin because he fit the description of being "black and male".
> 
> He ended up shooting him because he was likely looking for a reason to.
> 
> What ended up as a killing should have ended with Zimmerman letting the police do their job.
> 
> Martin was 17 years old. How many 17 year olds have the emotional maturity to walk away from a fight?
> 
> You have the same mentality of most gun toting vigilantes who want to be cowboys, but probably could not defend themselves without a weapon.
> 
> If you had your way the streets would be full of your kind. Following, confronting and gunning down "people......even kids,,,,,because "they fit a general description".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. That was the description of the suspect. Sorry if reality offends you. NOt.
> 
> 2. When someone is sitting on your chest beating you "MMA style" while you scream for help, the"reason" to shoot him is readily apparent.
> 
> 3. Lots of 17 year olds have the maturity to walk away from a fight. Lots of 17 year olds don't have the sadism to sit on some one's chest and beat them while they scream.
> 
> 4. Your attempt to challenge my manhood is telling. NOt having the ability to defend yourself with out a gun, doesn't mean you have to let people sit on your chest and beat you while you scream. Once again you are siding with the thug.
> 
> 5. "kids" my ass. He was big enough to do the crime. He was big enough to pay the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Suspect was black and male" is a very broad description that subjects too many to suspicion. the fact that he was wearing a hooded sweatshirt makes the description even more vague. But of course your type of thinking makes "anyone who is black" a suspect.
Click to expand...



Your race care use is noted. Your point is invalid.

And that's the way general descriptions work. Take it up with the criminal, who didn't let people get a better look at him.

BTW, what ever happened with those breakins? Was the burglar ever caught? Or did the breakins mysteriously stop about the time Martin got his ass shot?




> You keep referring to Zimmerman "screamimg" The forensic experts who testified at the trial concluded that it was Martin not Zimmerman who was "screaming".




LOL!!! The eyewitness said otherwise.




> As far as your "manhood", I didn't challenge it,  so no need to defend it with me....you're just a stranger on a message bosrd.




My point stands. The idea that not being able to fight well, means that you don't have the right to defend yourself, which is what you were implying, is indefensible. 


It is the type of pathetic rationalization that someone comes up with when they know they are in the wrong but can't admit it, even to themselves.


Tell me, what would happen to you if you told your friends that you thought that Martin was a Good Shot?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist is a word that hyberbolic
> "Racist" is just a term that hyperbolic paranoids resort to when they know they are spewing nonsense.
> 
> A punk thug with a permit to carry a gun shot a minor because he fit the description of people who were robbing houses......he was "Black."
> 
> Self defense aside, he still could have followed the instructions that he was given and he could have even approached the "suspect" and volunteered to help him find what he appeared" to be looking for.
> 
> My "support" of street justice for that little man Zimmerman is no factor in what happens to him......Karma has already kicked in.
> 
> Word is that  he is broke and nearly homeless.
> 
> Apparently, all of the donations that he got from NRA disciples have run dry, and even trying to sell his prized weapon for a 6 figure amount did not come to fruition......even bragging to patrons at a local restaurant  that "he is the guy who killed Martin" only got him punched in the face.
> 
> As far as Trump goes, don't blame black voters for being a catalyst in electing a nut.
> 
> That is solely on those who identify with his unhinged  rhetoric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did not shoot Martin because he fit the description of a suspect.
> 
> He shot Martin because Martin was sitting on his chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> That you lie about that is further proof that you are siding with the thug.
> 
> And removes all credibility from everything else you have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He followed  Martin because he fit the description of being "black and male".
> 
> He ended up shooting him because he was likely looking for a reason to.
> 
> What ended up as a killing should have ended with Zimmerman letting the police do their job.
> 
> Martin was 17 years old. How many 17 year olds have the emotional maturity to walk away from a fight?
> 
> You have the same mentality of most gun toting vigilantes who want to be cowboys, but probably could not defend themselves without a weapon.
> 
> If you had your way the streets would be full of your kind. Following, confronting and gunning down "people......even kids,,,,,because "they fit a general description".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. That was the description of the suspect. Sorry if reality offends you. NOt.
> 
> 2. When someone is sitting on your chest beating you "MMA style" while you scream for help, the"reason" to shoot him is readily apparent.
> 
> 3. Lots of 17 year olds have the maturity to walk away from a fight. Lots of 17 year olds don't have the sadism to sit on some one's chest and beat them while they scream.
> 
> 4. Your attempt to challenge my manhood is telling. NOt having the ability to defend yourself with out a gun, doesn't mean you have to let people sit on your chest and beat you while you scream. Once again you are siding with the thug.
> 
> 5. "kids" my ass. He was big enough to do the crime. He was big enough to pay the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Suspect was black and male" is a very broad description that subjects too many to suspicion. the fact that he was wearing a hooded sweatshirt makes the description even more vague. But of course your type of thinking makes "anyone who is black" a suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your race care use is noted. Your point is invalid.
> 
> And that's the way general descriptions work. Take it up with the criminal, who didn't let people get a better look at him.
> 
> BTW, what ever happened with those breakins? Was the burglar ever caught? Or did the breakins mysteriously stop about the time Martin got his ass shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep referring to Zimmerman "screamimg" The forensic experts who testified at the trial concluded that it was Martin not Zimmerman who was "screaming".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! The eyewitness said otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as your "manhood", I didn't challenge it,  so no need to defend it with me....you're just a stranger on a message bosrd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands. The idea that not being able to fight well, means that you don't have the right to defend yourself, which is what you were implying, is indefensible.
> 
> 
> It is the type of pathetic rationalization that someone comes up with when they know they are in the wrong but can't admit it, even to themselves.
> 
> 
> Tell me, what would happen to you if you told your friends that you thought that Martin was a Good Shot?
Click to expand...


No one has a "point" here, this is an discussion forum and people have opinions, in case you forgot that.

. If a white 17 year old kid had been strolling in the neighborhood and was "looking at houses" and there had happened to have been a recent burglary by another white person, you're saying that just the fact  that he was "white" would have made him a suspect?

I never said that not being able to defend oneself without a gun means that someone shouldn't be able to defend themselves.

YOU got your feelings hurt because you are defensive about your "manhood", and that's YOUR problem, not mine.

What I have said from the beginning is that if Zimmerman had followed the advice of dispatch, the need to even use a gun would have been unneccesary.

Why would I ask anyone if Martin was a good shot? He did not have a gun.

So here is a question for you... the gun owners that I know would not be proud of themselves for killing someone, nor would they seek to profit from it.

Why would Zimmerman seek to sell the weapon that he used for over 100k?

He's not a bounty hunter......or does he and those like you who think like him, have that kind of mentality?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did not shoot Martin because he fit the description of a suspect.
> 
> He shot Martin because Martin was sitting on his chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> That you lie about that is further proof that you are siding with the thug.
> 
> And removes all credibility from everything else you have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He followed  Martin because he fit the description of being "black and male".
> 
> He ended up shooting him because he was likely looking for a reason to.
> 
> What ended up as a killing should have ended with Zimmerman letting the police do their job.
> 
> Martin was 17 years old. How many 17 year olds have the emotional maturity to walk away from a fight?
> 
> You have the same mentality of most gun toting vigilantes who want to be cowboys, but probably could not defend themselves without a weapon.
> 
> If you had your way the streets would be full of your kind. Following, confronting and gunning down "people......even kids,,,,,because "they fit a general description".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. That was the description of the suspect. Sorry if reality offends you. NOt.
> 
> 2. When someone is sitting on your chest beating you "MMA style" while you scream for help, the"reason" to shoot him is readily apparent.
> 
> 3. Lots of 17 year olds have the maturity to walk away from a fight. Lots of 17 year olds don't have the sadism to sit on some one's chest and beat them while they scream.
> 
> 4. Your attempt to challenge my manhood is telling. NOt having the ability to defend yourself with out a gun, doesn't mean you have to let people sit on your chest and beat you while you scream. Once again you are siding with the thug.
> 
> 5. "kids" my ass. He was big enough to do the crime. He was big enough to pay the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Suspect was black and male" is a very broad description that subjects too many to suspicion. the fact that he was wearing a hooded sweatshirt makes the description even more vague. But of course your type of thinking makes "anyone who is black" a suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your race care use is noted. Your point is invalid.
> 
> And that's the way general descriptions work. Take it up with the criminal, who didn't let people get a better look at him.
> 
> BTW, what ever happened with those breakins? Was the burglar ever caught? Or did the breakins mysteriously stop about the time Martin got his ass shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep referring to Zimmerman "screamimg" The forensic experts who testified at the trial concluded that it was Martin not Zimmerman who was "screaming".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! The eyewitness said otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as your "manhood", I didn't challenge it,  so no need to defend it with me....you're just a stranger on a message bosrd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands. The idea that not being able to fight well, means that you don't have the right to defend yourself, which is what you were implying, is indefensible.
> 
> 
> It is the type of pathetic rationalization that someone comes up with when they know they are in the wrong but can't admit it, even to themselves.
> 
> 
> Tell me, what would happen to you if you told your friends that you thought that Martin was a Good Shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one has a "point" here, this is an discussion forum and people have opinions, in case you forgot that.
> 
> . If a white 17 year old kid had been strolling in the neighborhood and was "looking at houses" and there had happened to have been a recent burglary by another white person, you're saying that just the fact  that he was "white" would have made him a suspect?
Click to expand...



Happens all the time.



> I never said that not being able to defend oneself without a gun means that someone shouldn't be able to defend themselves.




You implied it.



> YOU got your feelings hurt because you are defensive about your "manhood", and that's YOUR problem, not mine.



Standard lib tactic. Attack and then be snide about your target being "Defensive".

Effective. But very dishonest.





> What I have said from the beginning is that if Zimmerman had followed the advice of dispatch, the need to even use a gun would have been unneccesary.




Irrelevant. At the point the gun was used, Martin was sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".



> Why would I ask anyone if Martin was a good shot? He did not have a gun.



Law enforcement slang. Means it was a legitimate use of deadly force.

What would happen to you if you told your friends that you believed that Zimmerman was right to shoot Martin?




> So here is a question for you... the gun owners that I know would not be proud of themselves for killing someone, nor would they seek to profit from it.
> 
> 
> Why would Zimmerman seek to sell the weapon that he used for over 100k?
> 
> He's not a bounty hunter......or does he and those like you who think like him, have that kind of mentality?




Probably because he needs the money, because asshole libs have ruined his life.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He followed  Martin because he fit the description of being "black and male".
> 
> He ended up shooting him because he was likely looking for a reason to.
> 
> What ended up as a killing should have ended with Zimmerman letting the police do their job.
> 
> Martin was 17 years old. How many 17 year olds have the emotional maturity to walk away from a fight?
> 
> You have the same mentality of most gun toting vigilantes who want to be cowboys, but probably could not defend themselves without a weapon.
> 
> If you had your way the streets would be full of your kind. Following, confronting and gunning down "people......even kids,,,,,because "they fit a general description".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. That was the description of the suspect. Sorry if reality offends you. NOt.
> 
> 2. When someone is sitting on your chest beating you "MMA style" while you scream for help, the"reason" to shoot him is readily apparent.
> 
> 3. Lots of 17 year olds have the maturity to walk away from a fight. Lots of 17 year olds don't have the sadism to sit on some one's chest and beat them while they scream.
> 
> 4. Your attempt to challenge my manhood is telling. NOt having the ability to defend yourself with out a gun, doesn't mean you have to let people sit on your chest and beat you while you scream. Once again you are siding with the thug.
> 
> 5. "kids" my ass. He was big enough to do the crime. He was big enough to pay the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Suspect was black and male" is a very broad description that subjects too many to suspicion. the fact that he was wearing a hooded sweatshirt makes the description even more vague. But of course your type of thinking makes "anyone who is black" a suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your race care use is noted. Your point is invalid.
> 
> And that's the way general descriptions work. Take it up with the criminal, who didn't let people get a better look at him.
> 
> BTW, what ever happened with those breakins? Was the burglar ever caught? Or did the breakins mysteriously stop about the time Martin got his ass shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep referring to Zimmerman "screamimg" The forensic experts who testified at the trial concluded that it was Martin not Zimmerman who was "screaming".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! The eyewitness said otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as your "manhood", I didn't challenge it,  so no need to defend it with me....you're just a stranger on a message bosrd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands. The idea that not being able to fight well, means that you don't have the right to defend yourself, which is what you were implying, is indefensible.
> 
> 
> It is the type of pathetic rationalization that someone comes up with when they know they are in the wrong but can't admit it, even to themselves.
> 
> 
> Tell me, what would happen to you if you told your friends that you thought that Martin was a Good Shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one has a "point" here, this is an discussion forum and people have opinions, in case you forgot that.
> 
> . If a white 17 year old kid had been strolling in the neighborhood and was "looking at houses" and there had happened to have been a recent burglary by another white person, you're saying that just the fact  that he was "white" would have made him a suspect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that not being able to defend oneself without a gun means that someone shouldn't be able to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You implied it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU got your feelings hurt because you are defensive about your "manhood", and that's YOUR problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Standard lib tactic. Attack and then be snide about your target being "Defensive".
> 
> Effective. But very dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I have said from the beginning is that if Zimmerman had followed the advice of dispatch, the need to even use a gun would have been unneccesary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. At the point the gun was used, Martin was sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I ask anyone if Martin was a good shot? He did not have a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Law enforcement slang. Means it was a legitimate use of deadly force.
> 
> What would happen to you if you told your friends that you believed that Zimmerman was right to shoot Martin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is a question for you... the gun owners that I know would not be proud of themselves for killing someone, nor would they seek to profit from it.
> 
> 
> Why would Zimmerman seek to sell the weapon that he used for over 100k?
> 
> He's not a bounty hunter......or does he and those like you who think like him, have that kind of mentality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because he needs the money, because asshole libs have ruined his life.
Click to expand...

Your feelings got hurt because you are defensive about your own manhood. 

Are you really that insecure? 
Zimmerman has ruined his own life. He is an abuser of women as well as a thug.

Futhermore you have no idea if I am a so called "lib" or not.

So is the witress in this link the same one who claimed that Martin was beating Zimmerman "MMA style"?...as I recall, he was not 100% certain about exactly what he saw.

https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSBRE95Q0EE20130628


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. That was the description of the suspect. Sorry if reality offends you. NOt.
> 
> 2. When someone is sitting on your chest beating you "MMA style" while you scream for help, the"reason" to shoot him is readily apparent.
> 
> 3. Lots of 17 year olds have the maturity to walk away from a fight. Lots of 17 year olds don't have the sadism to sit on some one's chest and beat them while they scream.
> 
> 4. Your attempt to challenge my manhood is telling. NOt having the ability to defend yourself with out a gun, doesn't mean you have to let people sit on your chest and beat you while you scream. Once again you are siding with the thug.
> 
> 5. "kids" my ass. He was big enough to do the crime. He was big enough to pay the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Suspect was black and male" is a very broad description that subjects too many to suspicion. the fact that he was wearing a hooded sweatshirt makes the description even more vague. But of course your type of thinking makes "anyone who is black" a suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your race care use is noted. Your point is invalid.
> 
> And that's the way general descriptions work. Take it up with the criminal, who didn't let people get a better look at him.
> 
> BTW, what ever happened with those breakins? Was the burglar ever caught? Or did the breakins mysteriously stop about the time Martin got his ass shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep referring to Zimmerman "screamimg" The forensic experts who testified at the trial concluded that it was Martin not Zimmerman who was "screaming".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! The eyewitness said otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as your "manhood", I didn't challenge it,  so no need to defend it with me....you're just a stranger on a message bosrd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands. The idea that not being able to fight well, means that you don't have the right to defend yourself, which is what you were implying, is indefensible.
> 
> 
> It is the type of pathetic rationalization that someone comes up with when they know they are in the wrong but can't admit it, even to themselves.
> 
> 
> Tell me, what would happen to you if you told your friends that you thought that Martin was a Good Shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one has a "point" here, this is an discussion forum and people have opinions, in case you forgot that.
> 
> . If a white 17 year old kid had been strolling in the neighborhood and was "looking at houses" and there had happened to have been a recent burglary by another white person, you're saying that just the fact  that he was "white" would have made him a suspect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that not being able to defend oneself without a gun means that someone shouldn't be able to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You implied it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU got your feelings hurt because you are defensive about your "manhood", and that's YOUR problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Standard lib tactic. Attack and then be snide about your target being "Defensive".
> 
> Effective. But very dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I have said from the beginning is that if Zimmerman had followed the advice of dispatch, the need to even use a gun would have been unneccesary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. At the point the gun was used, Martin was sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I ask anyone if Martin was a good shot? He did not have a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Law enforcement slang. Means it was a legitimate use of deadly force.
> 
> What would happen to you if you told your friends that you believed that Zimmerman was right to shoot Martin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is a question for you... the gun owners that I know would not be proud of themselves for killing someone, nor would they seek to profit from it.
> 
> 
> Why would Zimmerman seek to sell the weapon that he used for over 100k?
> 
> He's not a bounty hunter......or does he and those like you who think like him, have that kind of mentality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because he needs the money, because asshole libs have ruined his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your feelings got hurt because you are defensive about your own manhood.
> 
> Are you really that insecure?
> Zimmerman has ruined his own life. He is an abuser of women as well as a thug.
> 
> Futhermore you have no idea if I am a so called "lib" or not.
> 
> So is the witress in this link the same one who claimed that Martin was beating Zimmerman "MMA style"?...as I recall, he was not 100% certain about exactly what he saw.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSBRE95Q0EE20130628
Click to expand...




Totally secure, just calling your on your crap.

Zimmerman has been targeted by lefties who reflexively side with criminals. He did nothing morally or legally wrong.

You are a lefty.

He testified to what he saw. Asshole lawyers tried to gin up some doubt. They failed. He saw and heard Martin sitting on top of Zimmerman beating him MMA style, while Zimmerman screamed for help.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Suspect was black and male" is a very broad description that subjects too many to suspicion. the fact that he was wearing a hooded sweatshirt makes the description even more vague. But of course your type of thinking makes "anyone who is black" a suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your race care use is noted. Your point is invalid.
> 
> And that's the way general descriptions work. Take it up with the criminal, who didn't let people get a better look at him.
> 
> BTW, what ever happened with those breakins? Was the burglar ever caught? Or did the breakins mysteriously stop about the time Martin got his ass shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep referring to Zimmerman "screamimg" The forensic experts who testified at the trial concluded that it was Martin not Zimmerman who was "screaming".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! The eyewitness said otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as your "manhood", I didn't challenge it,  so no need to defend it with me....you're just a stranger on a message bosrd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands. The idea that not being able to fight well, means that you don't have the right to defend yourself, which is what you were implying, is indefensible.
> 
> 
> It is the type of pathetic rationalization that someone comes up with when they know they are in the wrong but can't admit it, even to themselves.
> 
> 
> Tell me, what would happen to you if you told your friends that you thought that Martin was a Good Shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one has a "point" here, this is an discussion forum and people have opinions, in case you forgot that.
> 
> . If a white 17 year old kid had been strolling in the neighborhood and was "looking at houses" and there had happened to have been a recent burglary by another white person, you're saying that just the fact  that he was "white" would have made him a suspect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that not being able to defend oneself without a gun means that someone shouldn't be able to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You implied it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU got your feelings hurt because you are defensive about your "manhood", and that's YOUR problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Standard lib tactic. Attack and then be snide about your target being "Defensive".
> 
> Effective. But very dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I have said from the beginning is that if Zimmerman had followed the advice of dispatch, the need to even use a gun would have been unneccesary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. At the point the gun was used, Martin was sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I ask anyone if Martin was a good shot? He did not have a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Law enforcement slang. Means it was a legitimate use of deadly force.
> 
> What would happen to you if you told your friends that you believed that Zimmerman was right to shoot Martin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is a question for you... the gun owners that I know would not be proud of themselves for killing someone, nor would they seek to profit from it.
> 
> 
> Why would Zimmerman seek to sell the weapon that he used for over 100k?
> 
> He's not a bounty hunter......or does he and those like you who think like him, have that kind of mentality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because he needs the money, because asshole libs have ruined his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your feelings got hurt because you are defensive about your own manhood.
> 
> Are you really that insecure?
> Zimmerman has ruined his own life. He is an abuser of women as well as a thug.
> 
> Futhermore you have no idea if I am a so called "lib" or not.
> 
> So is the witress in this link the same one who claimed that Martin was beating Zimmerman "MMA style"?...as I recall, he was not 100% certain about exactly what he saw.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSBRE95Q0EE20130628
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally secure, just calling your on your crap.
> 
> Zimmerman has been targeted by lefties who reflexively side with criminals. He did nothing morally or legally wrong.
> 
> You are a lefty.
> 
> He testified to what he saw. Asshole lawyers tried to gin up some doubt. They failed. He saw and heard Martin sitting on top of Zimmerman beating him MMA style, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
Click to expand...


"Asshole lawyers" on  the prosecution and the defense side are obligated to present their cases...that's why it is called a "trial".....SMGDH.

The following is copied text from the witness statement...NO MENTION of Zimmerman screaming for help.


Fri Jun 28, 2013 | 8:46 PM EDT
*Eyewitness describes Trayvon Martin's fatal struggle to Florida jury*
_Jun 27, 2013 | 01:28
Zimmerman's defense tries to undermine witness
By Barbara Liston | SANFORD, FLORIDA
(Reuters) - A witness in the murder trial of neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman testified on Friday that he saw Trayvon Martin on top of Zimmerman during a struggle that led to the unarmed black teenager's shooting death in a central Florida gated community last year.

But Jonathan Good, a former resident at the townhouse complex, told the jury in Seminole County criminal court that he never saw Martin slam Zimmerman's head into the concrete sidewalk, undermining a key element in Zimmerman's defense.

"I did not see that," Good told the court under questioning by a state prosecutor about the racially charged case that triggered civil rights protests and debates about the treatment of black Americans in the U.S. justice system.

Police did not arrest Zimmerman, who is white and Hispanic, for 44 days. Zimmerman does not deny killing Martin but he says he did so in self-defense after he was attacked and Martin smashed his head repeatedly into the sidewalk.

Good was the fourth former neighbor who partially witnessed the death of Martin on February 26, 2012 to testify in the trial. Each has given a slightly different account, but Good is the first to state that Martin was on top during the struggle.

Zimmerman, 29, was a neighborhood watch volunteer in the Retreat at Twin Lakes community in Sanford at the time of the killing. He has pleaded not guilty to second-degree murder and could face life imprisonment if convicted.

Martin, 17, was a student at a Miami-area high school and a guest of one of the homeowners. He was returning after buying snacks at a convenience store when he was shot in the chest during a confrontation with Zimmerman.

Several former Twin Lakes residents have testified for the prosecution that they heard and caught glimpses of the fight between Zimmerman and Martin, and heard cries for help, on a dark and rainy night near a walkway between units in the community of townhomes.

Good said he was watching TV with his wife when he heard a noise outside and saw two people wrestling on the ground, with "a lighter-skinned man" on the bottom. He identified the other man, Martin, by his race and clothing.

Good initially told police the person on top was pummeling the other in mixed martial arts style, but backed off that account, later saying the person on top was straddling the other man, but his arms might have been holding the other down rather than punching.
_
I'm not a lefty as you claim....I'm just not agreeing with your misinformed, selective, right wing rhetoric.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your race care use is noted. Your point is invalid.
> 
> And that's the way general descriptions work. Take it up with the criminal, who didn't let people get a better look at him.
> 
> BTW, what ever happened with those breakins? Was the burglar ever caught? Or did the breakins mysteriously stop about the time Martin got his ass shot?
> 
> 
> LOL!!! The eyewitness said otherwise.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The idea that not being able to fight well, means that you don't have the right to defend yourself, which is what you were implying, is indefensible.
> 
> 
> It is the type of pathetic rationalization that someone comes up with when they know they are in the wrong but can't admit it, even to themselves.
> 
> 
> Tell me, what would happen to you if you told your friends that you thought that Martin was a Good Shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one has a "point" here, this is an discussion forum and people have opinions, in case you forgot that.
> 
> . If a white 17 year old kid had been strolling in the neighborhood and was "looking at houses" and there had happened to have been a recent burglary by another white person, you're saying that just the fact  that he was "white" would have made him a suspect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that not being able to defend oneself without a gun means that someone shouldn't be able to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You implied it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU got your feelings hurt because you are defensive about your "manhood", and that's YOUR problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Standard lib tactic. Attack and then be snide about your target being "Defensive".
> 
> Effective. But very dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I have said from the beginning is that if Zimmerman had followed the advice of dispatch, the need to even use a gun would have been unneccesary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. At the point the gun was used, Martin was sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I ask anyone if Martin was a good shot? He did not have a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Law enforcement slang. Means it was a legitimate use of deadly force.
> 
> What would happen to you if you told your friends that you believed that Zimmerman was right to shoot Martin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is a question for you... the gun owners that I know would not be proud of themselves for killing someone, nor would they seek to profit from it.
> 
> 
> Why would Zimmerman seek to sell the weapon that he used for over 100k?
> 
> He's not a bounty hunter......or does he and those like you who think like him, have that kind of mentality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because he needs the money, because asshole libs have ruined his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your feelings got hurt because you are defensive about your own manhood.
> 
> Are you really that insecure?
> Zimmerman has ruined his own life. He is an abuser of women as well as a thug.
> 
> Futhermore you have no idea if I am a so called "lib" or not.
> 
> So is the witress in this link the same one who claimed that Martin was beating Zimmerman "MMA style"?...as I recall, he was not 100% certain about exactly what he saw.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSBRE95Q0EE20130628
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally secure, just calling your on your crap.
> 
> Zimmerman has been targeted by lefties who reflexively side with criminals. He did nothing morally or legally wrong.
> 
> You are a lefty.
> 
> He testified to what he saw. Asshole lawyers tried to gin up some doubt. They failed. He saw and heard Martin sitting on top of Zimmerman beating him MMA style, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Asshole lawyers" on  the prosecution and the defense side are obligated to present their cases...that's why it is called a "trial".....SMGDH.
> 
> The following is copied text from the witness statement...NO MENTION of Zimmerman screaming for help.
> 
> 
> Fri Jun 28, 2013 | 8:46 PM EDT
> *Eyewitness describes Trayvon Martin's fatal struggle to Florida jury*
> _Jun 27, 2013 | 01:28
> Zimmerman's defense tries to undermine witness
> By Barbara Liston | SANFORD, FLORIDA
> (Reuters) - A witness in the murder trial of neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman testified on Friday that he saw Trayvon Martin on top of Zimmerman during a struggle that led to the unarmed black teenager's shooting death in a central Florida gated community last year.
> 
> But Jonathan Good, a former resident at the townhouse complex, told the jury in Seminole County criminal court that he never saw Martin slam Zimmerman's head into the concrete sidewalk, undermining a key element in Zimmerman's defense.
> 
> "I did not see that," Good told the court under questioning by a state prosecutor about the racially charged case that triggered civil rights protests and debates about the treatment of black Americans in the U.S. justice system.
> 
> Police did not arrest Zimmerman, who is white and Hispanic, for 44 days. Zimmerman does not deny killing Martin but he says he did so in self-defense after he was attacked and Martin smashed his head repeatedly into the sidewalk.
> 
> Good was the fourth former neighbor who partially witnessed the death of Martin on February 26, 2012 to testify in the trial. Each has given a slightly different account, but Good is the first to state that Martin was on top during the struggle.
> 
> Zimmerman, 29, was a neighborhood watch volunteer in the Retreat at Twin Lakes community in Sanford at the time of the killing. He has pleaded not guilty to second-degree murder and could face life imprisonment if convicted.
> 
> Martin, 17, was a student at a Miami-area high school and a guest of one of the homeowners. He was returning after buying snacks at a convenience store when he was shot in the chest during a confrontation with Zimmerman.
> 
> Several former Twin Lakes residents have testified for the prosecution that they heard and caught glimpses of the fight between Zimmerman and Martin, and heard cries for help, on a dark and rainy night near a walkway between units in the community of townhomes.
> 
> Good said he was watching TV with his wife when he heard a noise outside and saw two people wrestling on the ground, with "a lighter-skinned man" on the bottom. He identified the other man, Martin, by his race and clothing.
> 
> Good initially told police the person on top was pummeling the other in mixed martial arts style, but backed off that account, later saying the person on top was straddling the other man, but his arms might have been holding the other down rather than punching.
> _
> I'm not a lefty as you claim....I'm just not agreeing with your misinformed, selective, right wing rhetoric.
Click to expand...




The eyewitness was a good witness, very honest. He was asked clear questions about what he did and did not see.

Your article was written to focus on the fact that he did not see part of Zimmerman's story. This is true.


Your article left out the stuff that supported Zimmerman's story, because the press are a bunch of lefty jackals worthy of nothing but contempt.


Here is a partial transcript from the trial that includes the portion I was referring to.


ZIMMERMAN TRIAL BLOCKBUSTER — TRANSCRIPT -- Eyewitness Good: Black guy in black hoodie on top punching down Mixed Martial Arts style


*"O’Mara:* Just to clarify what was actually talked about with Chris Serino, Investigator Serino, during this, we’re going to call it for the moment the Ground-and-Pound conversation. We have a rule called completeness, so what I want to do is put it in context for you, ask you if this is what you said to Chris Serino. OK?

“Yeah I pretty much heard somebody yelling outside. I wasn’t sure if it was, you know, a fight or something going wrong. So I opened my blinds and I see kind of like a person out there. I didn’t know if it was a dog attack or something. So I open my door. It was a black man with a black hoodie on top of the other, either a white guy or now I found out I think it was a Hispanic guy with a red sweatshirt on the ground yelling out help! And I tried to tell them, get out of here, you know, stop or whatever, and then one guy on top in the black hoodie was pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.”

Is that the context in which that happened?

*Good:* Yes.
"


NOte "yelling out for help".


BTW, you never answered my question, "What would happen if you told your friends that you thought Zimmerman was justified in shooting Martin"?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has a "point" here, this is an discussion forum and people have opinions, in case you forgot that.
> 
> . If a white 17 year old kid had been strolling in the neighborhood and was "looking at houses" and there had happened to have been a recent burglary by another white person, you're saying that just the fact  that he was "white" would have made him a suspect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that not being able to defend oneself without a gun means that someone shouldn't be able to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You implied it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU got your feelings hurt because you are defensive about your "manhood", and that's YOUR problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Standard lib tactic. Attack and then be snide about your target being "Defensive".
> 
> Effective. But very dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I have said from the beginning is that if Zimmerman had followed the advice of dispatch, the need to even use a gun would have been unneccesary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. At the point the gun was used, Martin was sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I ask anyone if Martin was a good shot? He did not have a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Law enforcement slang. Means it was a legitimate use of deadly force.
> 
> What would happen to you if you told your friends that you believed that Zimmerman was right to shoot Martin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is a question for you... the gun owners that I know would not be proud of themselves for killing someone, nor would they seek to profit from it.
> 
> 
> Why would Zimmerman seek to sell the weapon that he used for over 100k?
> 
> He's not a bounty hunter......or does he and those like you who think like him, have that kind of mentality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because he needs the money, because asshole libs have ruined his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your feelings got hurt because you are defensive about your own manhood.
> 
> Are you really that insecure?
> Zimmerman has ruined his own life. He is an abuser of women as well as a thug.
> 
> Futhermore you have no idea if I am a so called "lib" or not.
> 
> So is the witress in this link the same one who claimed that Martin was beating Zimmerman "MMA style"?...as I recall, he was not 100% certain about exactly what he saw.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSBRE95Q0EE20130628
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally secure, just calling your on your crap.
> 
> Zimmerman has been targeted by lefties who reflexively side with criminals. He did nothing morally or legally wrong.
> 
> You are a lefty.
> 
> He testified to what he saw. Asshole lawyers tried to gin up some doubt. They failed. He saw and heard Martin sitting on top of Zimmerman beating him MMA style, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Asshole lawyers" on  the prosecution and the defense side are obligated to present their cases...that's why it is called a "trial".....SMGDH.
> 
> The following is copied text from the witness statement...NO MENTION of Zimmerman screaming for help.
> 
> 
> Fri Jun 28, 2013 | 8:46 PM EDT
> *Eyewitness describes Trayvon Martin's fatal struggle to Florida jury*
> _Jun 27, 2013 | 01:28
> Zimmerman's defense tries to undermine witness
> By Barbara Liston | SANFORD, FLORIDA
> (Reuters) - A witness in the murder trial of neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman testified on Friday that he saw Trayvon Martin on top of Zimmerman during a struggle that led to the unarmed black teenager's shooting death in a central Florida gated community last year.
> 
> But Jonathan Good, a former resident at the townhouse complex, told the jury in Seminole County criminal court that he never saw Martin slam Zimmerman's head into the concrete sidewalk, undermining a key element in Zimmerman's defense.
> 
> "I did not see that," Good told the court under questioning by a state prosecutor about the racially charged case that triggered civil rights protests and debates about the treatment of black Americans in the U.S. justice system.
> 
> Police did not arrest Zimmerman, who is white and Hispanic, for 44 days. Zimmerman does not deny killing Martin but he says he did so in self-defense after he was attacked and Martin smashed his head repeatedly into the sidewalk.
> 
> Good was the fourth former neighbor who partially witnessed the death of Martin on February 26, 2012 to testify in the trial. Each has given a slightly different account, but Good is the first to state that Martin was on top during the struggle.
> 
> Zimmerman, 29, was a neighborhood watch volunteer in the Retreat at Twin Lakes community in Sanford at the time of the killing. He has pleaded not guilty to second-degree murder and could face life imprisonment if convicted.
> 
> Martin, 17, was a student at a Miami-area high school and a guest of one of the homeowners. He was returning after buying snacks at a convenience store when he was shot in the chest during a confrontation with Zimmerman.
> 
> Several former Twin Lakes residents have testified for the prosecution that they heard and caught glimpses of the fight between Zimmerman and Martin, and heard cries for help, on a dark and rainy night near a walkway between units in the community of townhomes.
> 
> Good said he was watching TV with his wife when he heard a noise outside and saw two people wrestling on the ground, with "a lighter-skinned man" on the bottom. He identified the other man, Martin, by his race and clothing.
> 
> Good initially told police the person on top was pummeling the other in mixed martial arts style, but backed off that account, later saying the person on top was straddling the other man, but his arms might have been holding the other down rather than punching.
> _
> I'm not a lefty as you claim....I'm just not agreeing with your misinformed, selective, right wing rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyewitness was a good witness, very honest. He was asked clear questions about what he did and did not see.
> 
> Your article was written to focus on the fact that he did not see part of Zimmerman's story. This is true.
> 
> 
> Your article left out the stuff that supported Zimmerman's story, because the press are a bunch of lefty jackals worthy of nothing but contempt.
> 
> 
> Here is a partial transcript from the trial that includes the portion I was referring to.
> 
> 
> ZIMMERMAN TRIAL BLOCKBUSTER — TRANSCRIPT -- Eyewitness Good: Black guy in black hoodie on top punching down Mixed Martial Arts style
> 
> 
> *"O’Mara:* Just to clarify what was actually talked about with Chris Serino, Investigator Serino, during this, we’re going to call it for the moment the Ground-and-Pound conversation. We have a rule called completeness, so what I want to do is put it in context for you, ask you if this is what you said to Chris Serino. OK?
> 
> “Yeah I pretty much heard somebody yelling outside. I wasn’t sure if it was, you know, a fight or something going wrong. So I opened my blinds and I see kind of like a person out there. I didn’t know if it was a dog attack or something. So I open my door. It was a black man with a black hoodie on top of the other, either a white guy or now I found out I think it was a Hispanic guy with a red sweatshirt on the ground yelling out help! And I tried to tell them, get out of here, you know, stop or whatever, and then one guy on top in the black hoodie was pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.”
> 
> Is that the context in which that happened?
> 
> *Good:* Yes.
> "
> 
> 
> NOte "yelling out for help".
> 
> 
> BTW, you never answered my question, "What would happen if you told your friends that you thought Zimmerman was justified in shooting Martin"?
Click to expand...


The following is in the same link that you sent, so what is your point.

*Good:* It looked like that position was a Ground-and-Pound type of position, but I couldn’t tell 100% that there were actually fists hitting faces.

*O’Mara:* But you did see [reading] “the guy in the top in the black hoodie pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.”

*Good:* Meaning arm motions going down on the person on the bottom. Correct.

*O’Mara:* You’re’ not going to tell the jury here today that you saw fists hit flesh or face if you didn’t actually see it, right?

*Good:* I wouldn’t tell them that anyway, because i didn’t actually see ithe.

As for your "question", If I told anyone that I know that Zimmerman was justified in shooting Martin their response would likely be:

 "What was he doing following him when he was told that he didn't need to do that, because the police were on their way"

What's your point?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happens all the time.
> 
> You implied it.
> 
> Standard lib tactic. Attack and then be snide about your target being "Defensive".
> 
> Effective. But very dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. At the point the gun was used, Martin was sitting on Zimmerman's chest beating him "MMA style".
> 
> Law enforcement slang. Means it was a legitimate use of deadly force.
> 
> What would happen to you if you told your friends that you believed that Zimmerman was right to shoot Martin?
> 
> 
> Probably because he needs the money, because asshole libs have ruined his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Your feelings got hurt because you are defensive about your own manhood.
> 
> Are you really that insecure?
> Zimmerman has ruined his own life. He is an abuser of women as well as a thug.
> 
> Futhermore you have no idea if I am a so called "lib" or not.
> 
> So is the witress in this link the same one who claimed that Martin was beating Zimmerman "MMA style"?...as I recall, he was not 100% certain about exactly what he saw.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSBRE95Q0EE20130628
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally secure, just calling your on your crap.
> 
> Zimmerman has been targeted by lefties who reflexively side with criminals. He did nothing morally or legally wrong.
> 
> You are a lefty.
> 
> He testified to what he saw. Asshole lawyers tried to gin up some doubt. They failed. He saw and heard Martin sitting on top of Zimmerman beating him MMA style, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Asshole lawyers" on  the prosecution and the defense side are obligated to present their cases...that's why it is called a "trial".....SMGDH.
> 
> The following is copied text from the witness statement...NO MENTION of Zimmerman screaming for help.
> 
> 
> Fri Jun 28, 2013 | 8:46 PM EDT
> *Eyewitness describes Trayvon Martin's fatal struggle to Florida jury*
> _Jun 27, 2013 | 01:28
> Zimmerman's defense tries to undermine witness
> By Barbara Liston | SANFORD, FLORIDA
> (Reuters) - A witness in the murder trial of neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman testified on Friday that he saw Trayvon Martin on top of Zimmerman during a struggle that led to the unarmed black teenager's shooting death in a central Florida gated community last year.
> 
> But Jonathan Good, a former resident at the townhouse complex, told the jury in Seminole County criminal court that he never saw Martin slam Zimmerman's head into the concrete sidewalk, undermining a key element in Zimmerman's defense.
> 
> "I did not see that," Good told the court under questioning by a state prosecutor about the racially charged case that triggered civil rights protests and debates about the treatment of black Americans in the U.S. justice system.
> 
> Police did not arrest Zimmerman, who is white and Hispanic, for 44 days. Zimmerman does not deny killing Martin but he says he did so in self-defense after he was attacked and Martin smashed his head repeatedly into the sidewalk.
> 
> Good was the fourth former neighbor who partially witnessed the death of Martin on February 26, 2012 to testify in the trial. Each has given a slightly different account, but Good is the first to state that Martin was on top during the struggle.
> 
> Zimmerman, 29, was a neighborhood watch volunteer in the Retreat at Twin Lakes community in Sanford at the time of the killing. He has pleaded not guilty to second-degree murder and could face life imprisonment if convicted.
> 
> Martin, 17, was a student at a Miami-area high school and a guest of one of the homeowners. He was returning after buying snacks at a convenience store when he was shot in the chest during a confrontation with Zimmerman.
> 
> Several former Twin Lakes residents have testified for the prosecution that they heard and caught glimpses of the fight between Zimmerman and Martin, and heard cries for help, on a dark and rainy night near a walkway between units in the community of townhomes.
> 
> Good said he was watching TV with his wife when he heard a noise outside and saw two people wrestling on the ground, with "a lighter-skinned man" on the bottom. He identified the other man, Martin, by his race and clothing.
> 
> Good initially told police the person on top was pummeling the other in mixed martial arts style, but backed off that account, later saying the person on top was straddling the other man, but his arms might have been holding the other down rather than punching.
> _
> I'm not a lefty as you claim....I'm just not agreeing with your misinformed, selective, right wing rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyewitness was a good witness, very honest. He was asked clear questions about what he did and did not see.
> 
> Your article was written to focus on the fact that he did not see part of Zimmerman's story. This is true.
> 
> 
> Your article left out the stuff that supported Zimmerman's story, because the press are a bunch of lefty jackals worthy of nothing but contempt.
> 
> 
> Here is a partial transcript from the trial that includes the portion I was referring to.
> 
> 
> ZIMMERMAN TRIAL BLOCKBUSTER — TRANSCRIPT -- Eyewitness Good: Black guy in black hoodie on top punching down Mixed Martial Arts style
> 
> 
> *"O’Mara:* Just to clarify what was actually talked about with Chris Serino, Investigator Serino, during this, we’re going to call it for the moment the Ground-and-Pound conversation. We have a rule called completeness, so what I want to do is put it in context for you, ask you if this is what you said to Chris Serino. OK?
> 
> “Yeah I pretty much heard somebody yelling outside. I wasn’t sure if it was, you know, a fight or something going wrong. So I opened my blinds and I see kind of like a person out there. I didn’t know if it was a dog attack or something. So I open my door. It was a black man with a black hoodie on top of the other, either a white guy or now I found out I think it was a Hispanic guy with a red sweatshirt on the ground yelling out help! And I tried to tell them, get out of here, you know, stop or whatever, and then one guy on top in the black hoodie was pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.”
> 
> Is that the context in which that happened?
> 
> *Good:* Yes.
> "
> 
> 
> NOte "yelling out for help".
> 
> 
> BTW, you never answered my question, "What would happen if you told your friends that you thought Zimmerman was justified in shooting Martin"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The following is in the same link that you sent, so what is your point.
> 
> *Good:* It looked like that position was a Ground-and-Pound type of position, but I couldn’t tell 100% that there were actually fists hitting faces.
> 
> *O’Mara:* But you did see [reading] “the guy in the top in the black hoodie pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.”
> 
> *Good:* Meaning arm motions going down on the person on the bottom. Correct.
> 
> *O’Mara:* You’re’ not going to tell the jury here today that you saw fists hit flesh or face if you didn’t actually see it, right?
> 
> *Good:* I wouldn’t tell them that anyway, because i didn’t actually see ithe.
Click to expand...



1. My point that Zimmerman was witnessed screaming for help stands.

2. The above is the asshole lawyer trying to create reasonable doubt, where there isn't any. The blows were raining down on Zimmerman. He may have been protecting his face with his arms. THe eyewitness could not actually see the blows strike Zimmerman. So what?

Do you really think he was NOT actually striking Zimmerman? 




> As for your "question", If I told anyone that I know that Zimmerman was justified in shooting Martin their response would likely be:
> 
> "What was he doing following him when he was told that he didn't need to do that, because the police were on their way"
> 
> What's your point?




My point is that you would be ostracized if you broke ranks. That you are emotionally invested in your position, which is why you keep lying.

You CAN'T admit the obvious realities of the case, like the man being sat on screaming for help was actually being hit by the blows being rained down on him.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your feelings got hurt because you are defensive about your own manhood.
> 
> Are you really that insecure?
> Zimmerman has ruined his own life. He is an abuser of women as well as a thug.
> 
> Futhermore you have no idea if I am a so called "lib" or not.
> 
> So is the witress in this link the same one who claimed that Martin was beating Zimmerman "MMA style"?...as I recall, he was not 100% certain about exactly what he saw.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSBRE95Q0EE20130628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally secure, just calling your on your crap.
> 
> Zimmerman has been targeted by lefties who reflexively side with criminals. He did nothing morally or legally wrong.
> 
> You are a lefty.
> 
> He testified to what he saw. Asshole lawyers tried to gin up some doubt. They failed. He saw and heard Martin sitting on top of Zimmerman beating him MMA style, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Asshole lawyers" on  the prosecution and the defense side are obligated to present their cases...that's why it is called a "trial".....SMGDH.
> 
> The following is copied text from the witness statement...NO MENTION of Zimmerman screaming for help.
> 
> 
> Fri Jun 28, 2013 | 8:46 PM EDT
> *Eyewitness describes Trayvon Martin's fatal struggle to Florida jury*
> _Jun 27, 2013 | 01:28
> Zimmerman's defense tries to undermine witness
> By Barbara Liston | SANFORD, FLORIDA
> (Reuters) - A witness in the murder trial of neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman testified on Friday that he saw Trayvon Martin on top of Zimmerman during a struggle that led to the unarmed black teenager's shooting death in a central Florida gated community last year.
> 
> But Jonathan Good, a former resident at the townhouse complex, told the jury in Seminole County criminal court that he never saw Martin slam Zimmerman's head into the concrete sidewalk, undermining a key element in Zimmerman's defense.
> 
> "I did not see that," Good told the court under questioning by a state prosecutor about the racially charged case that triggered civil rights protests and debates about the treatment of black Americans in the U.S. justice system.
> 
> Police did not arrest Zimmerman, who is white and Hispanic, for 44 days. Zimmerman does not deny killing Martin but he says he did so in self-defense after he was attacked and Martin smashed his head repeatedly into the sidewalk.
> 
> Good was the fourth former neighbor who partially witnessed the death of Martin on February 26, 2012 to testify in the trial. Each has given a slightly different account, but Good is the first to state that Martin was on top during the struggle.
> 
> Zimmerman, 29, was a neighborhood watch volunteer in the Retreat at Twin Lakes community in Sanford at the time of the killing. He has pleaded not guilty to second-degree murder and could face life imprisonment if convicted.
> 
> Martin, 17, was a student at a Miami-area high school and a guest of one of the homeowners. He was returning after buying snacks at a convenience store when he was shot in the chest during a confrontation with Zimmerman.
> 
> Several former Twin Lakes residents have testified for the prosecution that they heard and caught glimpses of the fight between Zimmerman and Martin, and heard cries for help, on a dark and rainy night near a walkway between units in the community of townhomes.
> 
> Good said he was watching TV with his wife when he heard a noise outside and saw two people wrestling on the ground, with "a lighter-skinned man" on the bottom. He identified the other man, Martin, by his race and clothing.
> 
> Good initially told police the person on top was pummeling the other in mixed martial arts style, but backed off that account, later saying the person on top was straddling the other man, but his arms might have been holding the other down rather than punching.
> _
> I'm not a lefty as you claim....I'm just not agreeing with your misinformed, selective, right wing rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyewitness was a good witness, very honest. He was asked clear questions about what he did and did not see.
> 
> Your article was written to focus on the fact that he did not see part of Zimmerman's story. This is true.
> 
> 
> Your article left out the stuff that supported Zimmerman's story, because the press are a bunch of lefty jackals worthy of nothing but contempt.
> 
> 
> Here is a partial transcript from the trial that includes the portion I was referring to.
> 
> 
> ZIMMERMAN TRIAL BLOCKBUSTER — TRANSCRIPT -- Eyewitness Good: Black guy in black hoodie on top punching down Mixed Martial Arts style
> 
> 
> *"O’Mara:* Just to clarify what was actually talked about with Chris Serino, Investigator Serino, during this, we’re going to call it for the moment the Ground-and-Pound conversation. We have a rule called completeness, so what I want to do is put it in context for you, ask you if this is what you said to Chris Serino. OK?
> 
> “Yeah I pretty much heard somebody yelling outside. I wasn’t sure if it was, you know, a fight or something going wrong. So I opened my blinds and I see kind of like a person out there. I didn’t know if it was a dog attack or something. So I open my door. It was a black man with a black hoodie on top of the other, either a white guy or now I found out I think it was a Hispanic guy with a red sweatshirt on the ground yelling out help! And I tried to tell them, get out of here, you know, stop or whatever, and then one guy on top in the black hoodie was pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.”
> 
> Is that the context in which that happened?
> 
> *Good:* Yes.
> "
> 
> 
> NOte "yelling out for help".
> 
> 
> BTW, you never answered my question, "What would happen if you told your friends that you thought Zimmerman was justified in shooting Martin"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The following is in the same link that you sent, so what is your point.
> 
> *Good:* It looked like that position was a Ground-and-Pound type of position, but I couldn’t tell 100% that there were actually fists hitting faces.
> 
> *O’Mara:* But you did see [reading] “the guy in the top in the black hoodie pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.”
> 
> *Good:* Meaning arm motions going down on the person on the bottom. Correct.
> 
> *O’Mara:* You’re’ not going to tell the jury here today that you saw fists hit flesh or face if you didn’t actually see it, right?
> 
> *Good:* I wouldn’t tell them that anyway, because i didn’t actually see ithe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My point that Zimmerman was witnessed screaming for help stands.
> 
> 2. The above is the asshole lawyer trying to create reasonable doubt, where there isn't any. The blows were raining down on Zimmerman. He may have been protecting his face with his arms. THe eyewitness could not actually see the blows strike Zimmerman. So what?
> 
> Do you really think he was NOT actually striking Zimmerman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your "question", If I told anyone that I know that Zimmerman was justified in shooting Martin their response would likely be:
> 
> "What was he doing following him when he was told that he didn't need to do that, because the police were on their way"
> 
> What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that you would be ostracized if you broke ranks. That you are emotionally invested in your position, which is why you keep lying.
> 
> You CAN'T admit the obvious realities of the case, like the man being sat on screaming for help was actually being hit by the blows being rained down on him.
Click to expand...


You're full of shit. First of all if ANYONE does not "like" my opinion about something, no matter what it is, I couldnt care less.

Secondly, there are NO "ranks" for me to break, whatever you mean by that.

I showed you in your own link where the so called "witness" could not validate that "punches were making contact"...so who is lying here?

If you are old enough, you may have heard about an incident in New York years ago of a subway where a white guy was being bullied by a group of young black men....he shot ALL of them, and  I AGREED with him doing so and had no problem saying that I

So now what?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally secure, just calling your on your crap.
> 
> Zimmerman has been targeted by lefties who reflexively side with criminals. He did nothing morally or legally wrong.
> 
> You are a lefty.
> 
> He testified to what he saw. Asshole lawyers tried to gin up some doubt. They failed. He saw and heard Martin sitting on top of Zimmerman beating him MMA style, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Asshole lawyers" on  the prosecution and the defense side are obligated to present their cases...that's why it is called a "trial".....SMGDH.
> 
> The following is copied text from the witness statement...NO MENTION of Zimmerman screaming for help.
> 
> 
> Fri Jun 28, 2013 | 8:46 PM EDT
> *Eyewitness describes Trayvon Martin's fatal struggle to Florida jury*
> _Jun 27, 2013 | 01:28
> Zimmerman's defense tries to undermine witness
> By Barbara Liston | SANFORD, FLORIDA
> (Reuters) - A witness in the murder trial of neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman testified on Friday that he saw Trayvon Martin on top of Zimmerman during a struggle that led to the unarmed black teenager's shooting death in a central Florida gated community last year.
> 
> But Jonathan Good, a former resident at the townhouse complex, told the jury in Seminole County criminal court that he never saw Martin slam Zimmerman's head into the concrete sidewalk, undermining a key element in Zimmerman's defense.
> 
> "I did not see that," Good told the court under questioning by a state prosecutor about the racially charged case that triggered civil rights protests and debates about the treatment of black Americans in the U.S. justice system.
> 
> Police did not arrest Zimmerman, who is white and Hispanic, for 44 days. Zimmerman does not deny killing Martin but he says he did so in self-defense after he was attacked and Martin smashed his head repeatedly into the sidewalk.
> 
> Good was the fourth former neighbor who partially witnessed the death of Martin on February 26, 2012 to testify in the trial. Each has given a slightly different account, but Good is the first to state that Martin was on top during the struggle.
> 
> Zimmerman, 29, was a neighborhood watch volunteer in the Retreat at Twin Lakes community in Sanford at the time of the killing. He has pleaded not guilty to second-degree murder and could face life imprisonment if convicted.
> 
> Martin, 17, was a student at a Miami-area high school and a guest of one of the homeowners. He was returning after buying snacks at a convenience store when he was shot in the chest during a confrontation with Zimmerman.
> 
> Several former Twin Lakes residents have testified for the prosecution that they heard and caught glimpses of the fight between Zimmerman and Martin, and heard cries for help, on a dark and rainy night near a walkway between units in the community of townhomes.
> 
> Good said he was watching TV with his wife when he heard a noise outside and saw two people wrestling on the ground, with "a lighter-skinned man" on the bottom. He identified the other man, Martin, by his race and clothing.
> 
> Good initially told police the person on top was pummeling the other in mixed martial arts style, but backed off that account, later saying the person on top was straddling the other man, but his arms might have been holding the other down rather than punching.
> _
> I'm not a lefty as you claim....I'm just not agreeing with your misinformed, selective, right wing rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyewitness was a good witness, very honest. He was asked clear questions about what he did and did not see.
> 
> Your article was written to focus on the fact that he did not see part of Zimmerman's story. This is true.
> 
> 
> Your article left out the stuff that supported Zimmerman's story, because the press are a bunch of lefty jackals worthy of nothing but contempt.
> 
> 
> Here is a partial transcript from the trial that includes the portion I was referring to.
> 
> 
> ZIMMERMAN TRIAL BLOCKBUSTER — TRANSCRIPT -- Eyewitness Good: Black guy in black hoodie on top punching down Mixed Martial Arts style
> 
> 
> *"O’Mara:* Just to clarify what was actually talked about with Chris Serino, Investigator Serino, during this, we’re going to call it for the moment the Ground-and-Pound conversation. We have a rule called completeness, so what I want to do is put it in context for you, ask you if this is what you said to Chris Serino. OK?
> 
> “Yeah I pretty much heard somebody yelling outside. I wasn’t sure if it was, you know, a fight or something going wrong. So I opened my blinds and I see kind of like a person out there. I didn’t know if it was a dog attack or something. So I open my door. It was a black man with a black hoodie on top of the other, either a white guy or now I found out I think it was a Hispanic guy with a red sweatshirt on the ground yelling out help! And I tried to tell them, get out of here, you know, stop or whatever, and then one guy on top in the black hoodie was pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.”
> 
> Is that the context in which that happened?
> 
> *Good:* Yes.
> "
> 
> 
> NOte "yelling out for help".
> 
> 
> BTW, you never answered my question, "What would happen if you told your friends that you thought Zimmerman was justified in shooting Martin"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The following is in the same link that you sent, so what is your point.
> 
> *Good:* It looked like that position was a Ground-and-Pound type of position, but I couldn’t tell 100% that there were actually fists hitting faces.
> 
> *O’Mara:* But you did see [reading] “the guy in the top in the black hoodie pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.”
> 
> *Good:* Meaning arm motions going down on the person on the bottom. Correct.
> 
> *O’Mara:* You’re’ not going to tell the jury here today that you saw fists hit flesh or face if you didn’t actually see it, right?
> 
> *Good:* I wouldn’t tell them that anyway, because i didn’t actually see ithe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My point that Zimmerman was witnessed screaming for help stands.
> 
> 2. The above is the asshole lawyer trying to create reasonable doubt, where there isn't any. The blows were raining down on Zimmerman. He may have been protecting his face with his arms. THe eyewitness could not actually see the blows strike Zimmerman. So what?
> 
> Do you really think he was NOT actually striking Zimmerman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your "question", If I told anyone that I know that Zimmerman was justified in shooting Martin their response would likely be:
> 
> "What was he doing following him when he was told that he didn't need to do that, because the police were on their way"
> 
> What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that you would be ostracized if you broke ranks. That you are emotionally invested in your position, which is why you keep lying.
> 
> You CAN'T admit the obvious realities of the case, like the man being sat on screaming for help was actually being hit by the blows being rained down on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. First of all if ANYONE does not "like" my opinion about something, no matter what it is, I couldnt care less.
> 
> Secondly, there are NO "ranks" for me to break, whatever you mean by that.
> 
> I showed you in your own link where the so called "witness" could not validate that "punches were making contact"...so who is lying here?
> 
> If you are old enough, you may have heard about an incident in New York years ago of a subway where a white guy was being bullied by a group of young black men....he shot ALL of them, and  I AGREED with him doing so and had no problem saying that I
> 
> So now what?
Click to expand...



1. Something is driving a lot of dishonesty from you.

2. You showed me where an asshole lawyer tried and failed to generate reasonable doubt by getting a witness to admit that, while he saw Martin raining down blows on Zimmerman, who was screaming for help, that he could not actually see the punches hitting flesh. 

I guess the implication is that Martin was somehow incompetent and unable to hit a man he was sitting on. 

Only a Willing DUpe would even think of buying that line of bullshit.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Asshole lawyers" on  the prosecution and the defense side are obligated to present their cases...that's why it is called a "trial".....SMGDH.
> 
> The following is copied text from the witness statement...NO MENTION of Zimmerman screaming for help.
> 
> 
> Fri Jun 28, 2013 | 8:46 PM EDT
> *Eyewitness describes Trayvon Martin's fatal struggle to Florida jury*
> _Jun 27, 2013 | 01:28
> Zimmerman's defense tries to undermine witness
> By Barbara Liston | SANFORD, FLORIDA
> (Reuters) - A witness in the murder trial of neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman testified on Friday that he saw Trayvon Martin on top of Zimmerman during a struggle that led to the unarmed black teenager's shooting death in a central Florida gated community last year.
> 
> But Jonathan Good, a former resident at the townhouse complex, told the jury in Seminole County criminal court that he never saw Martin slam Zimmerman's head into the concrete sidewalk, undermining a key element in Zimmerman's defense.
> 
> "I did not see that," Good told the court under questioning by a state prosecutor about the racially charged case that triggered civil rights protests and debates about the treatment of black Americans in the U.S. justice system.
> 
> Police did not arrest Zimmerman, who is white and Hispanic, for 44 days. Zimmerman does not deny killing Martin but he says he did so in self-defense after he was attacked and Martin smashed his head repeatedly into the sidewalk.
> 
> Good was the fourth former neighbor who partially witnessed the death of Martin on February 26, 2012 to testify in the trial. Each has given a slightly different account, but Good is the first to state that Martin was on top during the struggle.
> 
> Zimmerman, 29, was a neighborhood watch volunteer in the Retreat at Twin Lakes community in Sanford at the time of the killing. He has pleaded not guilty to second-degree murder and could face life imprisonment if convicted.
> 
> Martin, 17, was a student at a Miami-area high school and a guest of one of the homeowners. He was returning after buying snacks at a convenience store when he was shot in the chest during a confrontation with Zimmerman.
> 
> Several former Twin Lakes residents have testified for the prosecution that they heard and caught glimpses of the fight between Zimmerman and Martin, and heard cries for help, on a dark and rainy night near a walkway between units in the community of townhomes.
> 
> Good said he was watching TV with his wife when he heard a noise outside and saw two people wrestling on the ground, with "a lighter-skinned man" on the bottom. He identified the other man, Martin, by his race and clothing.
> 
> Good initially told police the person on top was pummeling the other in mixed martial arts style, but backed off that account, later saying the person on top was straddling the other man, but his arms might have been holding the other down rather than punching.
> _
> I'm not a lefty as you claim....I'm just not agreeing with your misinformed, selective, right wing rhetoric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyewitness was a good witness, very honest. He was asked clear questions about what he did and did not see.
> 
> Your article was written to focus on the fact that he did not see part of Zimmerman's story. This is true.
> 
> 
> Your article left out the stuff that supported Zimmerman's story, because the press are a bunch of lefty jackals worthy of nothing but contempt.
> 
> 
> Here is a partial transcript from the trial that includes the portion I was referring to.
> 
> 
> ZIMMERMAN TRIAL BLOCKBUSTER — TRANSCRIPT -- Eyewitness Good: Black guy in black hoodie on top punching down Mixed Martial Arts style
> 
> 
> *"O’Mara:* Just to clarify what was actually talked about with Chris Serino, Investigator Serino, during this, we’re going to call it for the moment the Ground-and-Pound conversation. We have a rule called completeness, so what I want to do is put it in context for you, ask you if this is what you said to Chris Serino. OK?
> 
> “Yeah I pretty much heard somebody yelling outside. I wasn’t sure if it was, you know, a fight or something going wrong. So I opened my blinds and I see kind of like a person out there. I didn’t know if it was a dog attack or something. So I open my door. It was a black man with a black hoodie on top of the other, either a white guy or now I found out I think it was a Hispanic guy with a red sweatshirt on the ground yelling out help! And I tried to tell them, get out of here, you know, stop or whatever, and then one guy on top in the black hoodie was pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.”
> 
> Is that the context in which that happened?
> 
> *Good:* Yes.
> "
> 
> 
> NOte "yelling out for help".
> 
> 
> BTW, you never answered my question, "What would happen if you told your friends that you thought Zimmerman was justified in shooting Martin"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The following is in the same link that you sent, so what is your point.
> 
> *Good:* It looked like that position was a Ground-and-Pound type of position, but I couldn’t tell 100% that there were actually fists hitting faces.
> 
> *O’Mara:* But you did see [reading] “the guy in the top in the black hoodie pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.”
> 
> *Good:* Meaning arm motions going down on the person on the bottom. Correct.
> 
> *O’Mara:* You’re’ not going to tell the jury here today that you saw fists hit flesh or face if you didn’t actually see it, right?
> 
> *Good:* I wouldn’t tell them that anyway, because i didn’t actually see ithe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My point that Zimmerman was witnessed screaming for help stands.
> 
> 2. The above is the asshole lawyer trying to create reasonable doubt, where there isn't any. The blows were raining down on Zimmerman. He may have been protecting his face with his arms. THe eyewitness could not actually see the blows strike Zimmerman. So what?
> 
> Do you really think he was NOT actually striking Zimmerman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your "question", If I told anyone that I know that Zimmerman was justified in shooting Martin their response would likely be:
> 
> "What was he doing following him when he was told that he didn't need to do that, because the police were on their way"
> 
> What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that you would be ostracized if you broke ranks. That you are emotionally invested in your position, which is why you keep lying.
> 
> You CAN'T admit the obvious realities of the case, like the man being sat on screaming for help was actually being hit by the blows being rained down on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. First of all if ANYONE does not "like" my opinion about something, no matter what it is, I couldnt care less.
> 
> Secondly, there are NO "ranks" for me to break, whatever you mean by that.
> 
> I showed you in your own link where the so called "witness" could not validate that "punches were making contact"...so who is lying here?
> 
> If you are old enough, you may have heard about an incident in New York years ago of a subway where a white guy was being bullied by a group of young black men....he shot ALL of them, and  I AGREED with him doing so and had no problem saying that I
> 
> So now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Something is driving a lot of dishonesty from you.
> 
> 2. You showed me where an asshole lawyer tried and failed to generate reasonable doubt by getting a witness to admit that, while he saw Martin raining down blows on Zimmerman, who was screaming for help, that he could not actually see the punches hitting flesh.
> 
> I guess the implication is that Martin was somehow incompetent and unable to hit a man he was sitting on.
> 
> Only a Willing DUpe would even think of buying that line of bullshit.
Click to expand...


 You buy the fact that a teenager  was mercilessly beating the hell out of a grown man when it is quite possible that he was throwing punches that weren't even landing with the severity that you think.

If the witness  was under oath and he was actually a credible "eyewitness" he would not have been manipulated by a so called "asshole lawyer".

Only a damn fool would not be objective enough to realize that possibility.


----------



## Divine Wind

katsteve2012 said:


> The only lack of objectivity here is my unwillingness to agree with a vigilante taking it upon himself to play cop instead of letting  trained officers do their duty.....


Play cop?  You mean report a suspicious person?  Attempting to report his position when he ran?


----------



## Divine Wind

katsteve2012 said:


> You buy the fact that a teenager  was mercilessly beating the hell out of a grown man when it is quite possible that he was throwing punches that weren't even landing with the severity that you think.
> 
> If the witness  was under oath and he was actually a credible "eyewitness" he would not have been manipulated by a so called "asshole lawyer".
> 
> Only a damn fool would not be objective enough to realize that possibility.


What is your version of events that night?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The eyewitness was a good witness, very honest. He was asked clear questions about what he did and did not see.
> 
> Your article was written to focus on the fact that he did not see part of Zimmerman's story. This is true.
> 
> 
> Your article left out the stuff that supported Zimmerman's story, because the press are a bunch of lefty jackals worthy of nothing but contempt.
> 
> 
> Here is a partial transcript from the trial that includes the portion I was referring to.
> 
> 
> ZIMMERMAN TRIAL BLOCKBUSTER — TRANSCRIPT -- Eyewitness Good: Black guy in black hoodie on top punching down Mixed Martial Arts style
> 
> 
> *"O’Mara:* Just to clarify what was actually talked about with Chris Serino, Investigator Serino, during this, we’re going to call it for the moment the Ground-and-Pound conversation. We have a rule called completeness, so what I want to do is put it in context for you, ask you if this is what you said to Chris Serino. OK?
> 
> “Yeah I pretty much heard somebody yelling outside. I wasn’t sure if it was, you know, a fight or something going wrong. So I opened my blinds and I see kind of like a person out there. I didn’t know if it was a dog attack or something. So I open my door. It was a black man with a black hoodie on top of the other, either a white guy or now I found out I think it was a Hispanic guy with a red sweatshirt on the ground yelling out help! And I tried to tell them, get out of here, you know, stop or whatever, and then one guy on top in the black hoodie was pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.”
> 
> Is that the context in which that happened?
> 
> *Good:* Yes.
> "
> 
> 
> NOte "yelling out for help".
> 
> 
> BTW, you never answered my question, "What would happen if you told your friends that you thought Zimmerman was justified in shooting Martin"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following is in the same link that you sent, so what is your point.
> 
> *Good:* It looked like that position was a Ground-and-Pound type of position, but I couldn’t tell 100% that there were actually fists hitting faces.
> 
> *O’Mara:* But you did see [reading] “the guy in the top in the black hoodie pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.”
> 
> *Good:* Meaning arm motions going down on the person on the bottom. Correct.
> 
> *O’Mara:* You’re’ not going to tell the jury here today that you saw fists hit flesh or face if you didn’t actually see it, right?
> 
> *Good:* I wouldn’t tell them that anyway, because i didn’t actually see ithe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My point that Zimmerman was witnessed screaming for help stands.
> 
> 2. The above is the asshole lawyer trying to create reasonable doubt, where there isn't any. The blows were raining down on Zimmerman. He may have been protecting his face with his arms. THe eyewitness could not actually see the blows strike Zimmerman. So what?
> 
> Do you really think he was NOT actually striking Zimmerman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your "question", If I told anyone that I know that Zimmerman was justified in shooting Martin their response would likely be:
> 
> "What was he doing following him when he was told that he didn't need to do that, because the police were on their way"
> 
> What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that you would be ostracized if you broke ranks. That you are emotionally invested in your position, which is why you keep lying.
> 
> You CAN'T admit the obvious realities of the case, like the man being sat on screaming for help was actually being hit by the blows being rained down on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. First of all if ANYONE does not "like" my opinion about something, no matter what it is, I couldnt care less.
> 
> Secondly, there are NO "ranks" for me to break, whatever you mean by that.
> 
> I showed you in your own link where the so called "witness" could not validate that "punches were making contact"...so who is lying here?
> 
> If you are old enough, you may have heard about an incident in New York years ago of a subway where a white guy was being bullied by a group of young black men....he shot ALL of them, and  I AGREED with him doing so and had no problem saying that I
> 
> So now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Something is driving a lot of dishonesty from you.
> 
> 2. You showed me where an asshole lawyer tried and failed to generate reasonable doubt by getting a witness to admit that, while he saw Martin raining down blows on Zimmerman, who was screaming for help, that he could not actually see the punches hitting flesh.
> 
> I guess the implication is that Martin was somehow incompetent and unable to hit a man he was sitting on.
> 
> Only a Willing DUpe would even think of buying that line of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You buy the fact that a teenager  was mercilessly beating the hell out of a grown man when it is quite possible that he was throwing punches that weren't even landing with the severity that you think.
Click to expand...



Yes, I find it completely believable that a 17 year old was mercilessly beating the hell out of a grown man.

This young man was not landing love taps.










> If the witness  was under oath and he was actually a credible "eyewitness" he would not have been manipulated by a so called "asshole lawyer".




That statement is nonsense. A good asshole lawyer is trained to manipulate witness testimony, including true and credible testimony.




> Only a damn fool would not be objective enough to realize that possibility.





Possible? Sure. But unlikely. If he was that ineffective, why wan't Zimmerman on top? If he was that ineffective, why was Zimmerman screaming for help instead of standing there while Martin was knocked down? Hell, if he knew that he was not much of a fighter, then why did he double back?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following is in the same link that you sent, so what is your point.
> 
> *Good:* It looked like that position was a Ground-and-Pound type of position, but I couldn’t tell 100% that there were actually fists hitting faces.
> 
> *O’Mara:* But you did see [reading] “the guy in the top in the black hoodie pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.”
> 
> *Good:* Meaning arm motions going down on the person on the bottom. Correct.
> 
> *O’Mara:* You’re’ not going to tell the jury here today that you saw fists hit flesh or face if you didn’t actually see it, right?
> 
> *Good:* I wouldn’t tell them that anyway, because i didn’t actually see ithe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My point that Zimmerman was witnessed screaming for help stands.
> 
> 2. The above is the asshole lawyer trying to create reasonable doubt, where there isn't any. The blows were raining down on Zimmerman. He may have been protecting his face with his arms. THe eyewitness could not actually see the blows strike Zimmerman. So what?
> 
> Do you really think he was NOT actually striking Zimmerman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your "question", If I told anyone that I know that Zimmerman was justified in shooting Martin their response would likely be:
> 
> "What was he doing following him when he was told that he didn't need to do that, because the police were on their way"
> 
> What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that you would be ostracized if you broke ranks. That you are emotionally invested in your position, which is why you keep lying.
> 
> You CAN'T admit the obvious realities of the case, like the man being sat on screaming for help was actually being hit by the blows being rained down on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. First of all if ANYONE does not "like" my opinion about something, no matter what it is, I couldnt care less.
> 
> Secondly, there are NO "ranks" for me to break, whatever you mean by that.
> 
> I showed you in your own link where the so called "witness" could not validate that "punches were making contact"...so who is lying here?
> 
> If you are old enough, you may have heard about an incident in New York years ago of a subway where a white guy was being bullied by a group of young black men....he shot ALL of them, and  I AGREED with him doing so and had no problem saying that I
> 
> So now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Something is driving a lot of dishonesty from you.
> 
> 2. You showed me where an asshole lawyer tried and failed to generate reasonable doubt by getting a witness to admit that, while he saw Martin raining down blows on Zimmerman, who was screaming for help, that he could not actually see the punches hitting flesh.
> 
> I guess the implication is that Martin was somehow incompetent and unable to hit a man he was sitting on.
> 
> Only a Willing DUpe would even think of buying that line of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You buy the fact that a teenager  was mercilessly beating the hell out of a grown man when it is quite possible that he was throwing punches that weren't even landing with the severity that you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I find it completely believable that a 17 year old was mercilessly beating the hell out of a grown man.
> 
> This young man was not landing love taps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the witness  was under oath and he was actually a credible "eyewitness" he would not have been manipulated by a so called "asshole lawyer".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is nonsense. A good asshole lawyer is trained to manipulate witness testimony, including true and credible testimony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a damn fool would not be objective enough to realize that possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible? Sure. But unlikely. If he was that ineffective, why wan't Zimmerman on top? If he was that ineffective, why was Zimmerman screaming for help instead of standing there while Martin was knocked down? Hell, if he knew that he was not much of a fighter, then why did he double back?
Click to expand...


It is my belief that Zimmerman profiled Martin, followed him, against the advice of police dispatch and confronted him not knowing that he was actually there visiting someone, and started a fight that he soon realized that he might not win, and shot Martin. 

He went on trial and became a folk hero to people like you for "standing up to and shooting" a black teenager who the media portrayed as a "thug" when he was likely just a kid in the wrong place at the wrong time and came face to face with a real life thug who happened to have a gun and was anxious to use it.....and that same thug will likely meet another one just like him one day. I'm done talking about this.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My point that Zimmerman was witnessed screaming for help stands.
> 
> 2. The above is the asshole lawyer trying to create reasonable doubt, where there isn't any. The blows were raining down on Zimmerman. He may have been protecting his face with his arms. THe eyewitness could not actually see the blows strike Zimmerman. So what?
> 
> Do you really think he was NOT actually striking Zimmerman?
> 
> 
> My point is that you would be ostracized if you broke ranks. That you are emotionally invested in your position, which is why you keep lying.
> 
> You CAN'T admit the obvious realities of the case, like the man being sat on screaming for help was actually being hit by the blows being rained down on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. First of all if ANYONE does not "like" my opinion about something, no matter what it is, I couldnt care less.
> 
> Secondly, there are NO "ranks" for me to break, whatever you mean by that.
> 
> I showed you in your own link where the so called "witness" could not validate that "punches were making contact"...so who is lying here?
> 
> If you are old enough, you may have heard about an incident in New York years ago of a subway where a white guy was being bullied by a group of young black men....he shot ALL of them, and  I AGREED with him doing so and had no problem saying that I
> 
> So now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Something is driving a lot of dishonesty from you.
> 
> 2. You showed me where an asshole lawyer tried and failed to generate reasonable doubt by getting a witness to admit that, while he saw Martin raining down blows on Zimmerman, who was screaming for help, that he could not actually see the punches hitting flesh.
> 
> I guess the implication is that Martin was somehow incompetent and unable to hit a man he was sitting on.
> 
> Only a Willing DUpe would even think of buying that line of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You buy the fact that a teenager  was mercilessly beating the hell out of a grown man when it is quite possible that he was throwing punches that weren't even landing with the severity that you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I find it completely believable that a 17 year old was mercilessly beating the hell out of a grown man.
> 
> This young man was not landing love taps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the witness  was under oath and he was actually a credible "eyewitness" he would not have been manipulated by a so called "asshole lawyer".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is nonsense. A good asshole lawyer is trained to manipulate witness testimony, including true and credible testimony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a damn fool would not be objective enough to realize that possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible? Sure. But unlikely. If he was that ineffective, why wan't Zimmerman on top? If he was that ineffective, why was Zimmerman screaming for help instead of standing there while Martin was knocked down? Hell, if he knew that he was not much of a fighter, then why did he double back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is my belief that Zimmerman profiled Martin, followed him, against the advice of police dispatch and confronted him not knowing that he was actually there visiting someone, and started a fight that he soon realized that he might not win, and shot Martin.
> 
> He went on trial and became a folk hero to people like you for "standing up to and shooting" a black teenager who the media portrayed as a "thug" when he was likely just a kid in the wrong place at the wrong time and came face to face with a real life thug who happened to have a gun and was anxious to use it.....and that same thug will likely meet another one just like him one day. I'm done talking about this.
Click to expand...




I seriously and honestly addressed each of your points. 


YOu are unwilling or* unable* to defend your points.

So you restate your position and declare the debate over.

That is the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.


My points stand as the final word.


----------



## Divine Wind

katsteve2012 said:


> It is my belief that Zimmerman profiled Martin, followed him, against the advice of police dispatch and confronted him not knowing that he was actually there visiting someone, and started a fight that he soon realized that he might not win, and shot Martin.
> 
> He went on trial and became a folk hero to people like you for "standing up to and shooting" a black teenager who the media portrayed as a "thug" when he was likely just a kid in the wrong place at the wrong time and came face to face with a real life thug who happened to have a gun and was anxious to use it.....and that same thug will likely meet another one just like him one day. I'm done talking about this.


Your belief is wrong.  Specifically your understanding of the timeline of events.

Zimmerman may have profiled Martin, but the fact remains there were several break-ins at the apartment complex by.....wait for it.....young black men. 

If you read the transcript, the dispatcher's advice came after asking Martin's location and after Zimmerman had already pursued him, mistakenly, to the rear exit of the apartment complex.  When the dispatcher said "_ Okay, we don't need you to do that._", Zimmerman replied "_Okay_" and began returning to his truck.  It was after all of those events that Martin confronted Zimmerman.


Zimmerman’s Twin Lakes Community Was on Edge Before Trayvon Shooting
_Conversations with several residents, however, suggest that Zimmerman’s calls reflect a wider feeling of concern and distrust in the community. For years, Twin Lakes residents had been on edge—demonstrated by their decision last September to start a neighborhood-watch organization, which was initiated by Zimmerman himself. *The burglary of Olivia Bertalan’s home was just one of at least eight reported over the previous 14 months—several of which, neighbors said, involved young black men*. On Feb. 26, the odds were stacked against Martin: he was a *young black man* in a neighborhood that was feeling besieged by crime and blaming it—fairly or not—on people who looked like him.

Three weeks before Martin’s death another Twin Lakes resident arrived home to discover a kitchen window open and a laptop and gold necklaces missing. Two witnesses said they saw a *young black man* standing nearby, but they did not see the man break into the home, according to a police report. One witness said he believed it was the same man who had stolen his bike. The next day officers responding to a call confronted *three black men* and one white man on bikes near the neighborhood. The same witnesses identified one of the men as the same man they saw near the burglarized home. The officers found the laptop in the man's backpack._


Timeline of events in Trayvon Martin case - CNN.com

Timeline of the shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia






Transcripts of Calls in the George Zimmerman Case
_Zimmerman: No, you go in, straight through the entrance, and then you make a left-- you go straight in, don't turn, and make a left. Shit, he's running.

Dispatcher: He's running? Which way is he running?

Zimmerman: Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood.

Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards?

Zimmerman: The back entrance... Fucking punks. These assholes, they always get away...

Dispatcher: Are you following him?

Zimmerman: Yeah.

Dispatcher: Okay, we don't need you to do that.

Zimmerman: Okay._


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. First of all if ANYONE does not "like" my opinion about something, no matter what it is, I couldnt care less.
> 
> Secondly, there are NO "ranks" for me to break, whatever you mean by that.
> 
> I showed you in your own link where the so called "witness" could not validate that "punches were making contact"...so who is lying here?
> 
> If you are old enough, you may have heard about an incident in New York years ago of a subway where a white guy was being bullied by a group of young black men....he shot ALL of them, and  I AGREED with him doing so and had no problem saying that I
> 
> So now what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Something is driving a lot of dishonesty from you.
> 
> 2. You showed me where an asshole lawyer tried and failed to generate reasonable doubt by getting a witness to admit that, while he saw Martin raining down blows on Zimmerman, who was screaming for help, that he could not actually see the punches hitting flesh.
> 
> I guess the implication is that Martin was somehow incompetent and unable to hit a man he was sitting on.
> 
> Only a Willing DUpe would even think of buying that line of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You buy the fact that a teenager  was mercilessly beating the hell out of a grown man when it is quite possible that he was throwing punches that weren't even landing with the severity that you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I find it completely believable that a 17 year old was mercilessly beating the hell out of a grown man.
> 
> This young man was not landing love taps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the witness  was under oath and he was actually a credible "eyewitness" he would not have been manipulated by a so called "asshole lawyer".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is nonsense. A good asshole lawyer is trained to manipulate witness testimony, including true and credible testimony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a damn fool would not be objective enough to realize that possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible? Sure. But unlikely. If he was that ineffective, why wan't Zimmerman on top? If he was that ineffective, why was Zimmerman screaming for help instead of standing there while Martin was knocked down? Hell, if he knew that he was not much of a fighter, then why did he double back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is my belief that Zimmerman profiled Martin, followed him, against the advice of police dispatch and confronted him not knowing that he was actually there visiting someone, and started a fight that he soon realized that he might not win, and shot Martin.
> 
> He went on trial and became a folk hero to people like you for "standing up to and shooting" a black teenager who the media portrayed as a "thug" when he was likely just a kid in the wrong place at the wrong time and came face to face with a real life thug who happened to have a gun and was anxious to use it.....and that same thug will likely meet another one just like him one day. I'm done talking about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously and honestly addressed each of your points.
> 
> 
> YOu are unwilling or* unable* to defend your points.
> 
> So you restate your position and declare the debate over.
> 
> That is the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> 
> My points stand as the final word.
Click to expand...


I am not "restating" anything. I never said that there was not a fight between the two.
I have said from the beginning that I believe that Zimmerman should have stopped following as he was told to. Period.

It is you have tried to turn this into a so called debate for reasons of your own.

Your "points" are your opinion, and are subject to be disagreed with. I don't need to "defend" anything with a complete stranger.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Something is driving a lot of dishonesty from you.
> 
> 2. You showed me where an asshole lawyer tried and failed to generate reasonable doubt by getting a witness to admit that, while he saw Martin raining down blows on Zimmerman, who was screaming for help, that he could not actually see the punches hitting flesh.
> 
> I guess the implication is that Martin was somehow incompetent and unable to hit a man he was sitting on.
> 
> Only a Willing DUpe would even think of buying that line of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You buy the fact that a teenager  was mercilessly beating the hell out of a grown man when it is quite possible that he was throwing punches that weren't even landing with the severity that you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I find it completely believable that a 17 year old was mercilessly beating the hell out of a grown man.
> 
> This young man was not landing love taps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the witness  was under oath and he was actually a credible "eyewitness" he would not have been manipulated by a so called "asshole lawyer".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is nonsense. A good asshole lawyer is trained to manipulate witness testimony, including true and credible testimony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a damn fool would not be objective enough to realize that possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible? Sure. But unlikely. If he was that ineffective, why wan't Zimmerman on top? If he was that ineffective, why was Zimmerman screaming for help instead of standing there while Martin was knocked down? Hell, if he knew that he was not much of a fighter, then why did he double back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is my belief that Zimmerman profiled Martin, followed him, against the advice of police dispatch and confronted him not knowing that he was actually there visiting someone, and started a fight that he soon realized that he might not win, and shot Martin.
> 
> He went on trial and became a folk hero to people like you for "standing up to and shooting" a black teenager who the media portrayed as a "thug" when he was likely just a kid in the wrong place at the wrong time and came face to face with a real life thug who happened to have a gun and was anxious to use it.....and that same thug will likely meet another one just like him one day. I'm done talking about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously and honestly addressed each of your points.
> 
> 
> YOu are unwilling or* unable* to defend your points.
> 
> So you restate your position and declare the debate over.
> 
> That is the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> 
> My points stand as the final word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not "restating" anything. I never said that there was not a fight between the two.
> I have said from the beginning that I believe that Zimmerman should have stopped following as he was told to. Period.
> 
> It is you have tried to turn this into a so called debate for reasons of your own.
> 
> Your "points" are your opinion, and are subject to be disagreed with. I don't need to "defend" anything with a complete stranger.
Click to expand...



You are on a political discussion site, in a thread, refusing or unable to support your position on a political issue.


You were doing so. Until I challenged your arguments.


My points are well reasoned and well argued and supported by eyewitness testimony and evidence.

Such as that photo of a very well muscled young man who you tried to claim might not have been able to land a punch on a man he was SITTING ON.

lol!!


----------



## katsteve2012

Divine.Wind said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is my belief that Zimmerman profiled Martin, followed him, against the advice of police dispatch and confronted him not knowing that he was actually there visiting someone, and started a fight that he soon realized that he might not win, and shot Martin.
> 
> He went on trial and became a folk hero to people like you for "standing up to and shooting" a black teenager who the media portrayed as a "thug" when he was likely just a kid in the wrong place at the wrong time and came face to face with a real life thug who happened to have a gun and was anxious to use it.....and that same thug will likely meet another one just like him one day. I'm done talking about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Your belief is wrong.  Specifically your understanding of the timeline of events.
> 
> Zimmerman may have profiled Martin, but the fact remains there were several break-ins at the apartment complex by.....wait for it.....young black men.
> 
> If you read the transcript, the dispatcher's advice came after asking Martin's location and after Zimmerman had already pursued him, mistakenly, to the rear exit of the apartment complex.  When the dispatcher said "_ Okay, we don't need you to do that._", Zimmerman replied "_Okay_" and began returning to his truck.  It was after all of those events that Martin confronted Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman’s Twin Lakes Community Was on Edge Before Trayvon Shooting
> _Conversations with several residents, however, suggest that Zimmerman’s calls reflect a wider feeling of concern and distrust in the community. For years, Twin Lakes residents had been on edge—demonstrated by their decision last September to start a neighborhood-watch organization, which was initiated by Zimmerman himself. *The burglary of Olivia Bertalan’s home was just one of at least eight reported over the previous 14 months—several of which, neighbors said, involved young black men*. On Feb. 26, the odds were stacked against Martin: he was a *young black man* in a neighborhood that was feeling besieged by crime and blaming it—fairly or not—on people who looked like him.
> 
> Three weeks before Martin’s death another Twin Lakes resident arrived home to discover a kitchen window open and a laptop and gold necklaces missing. Two witnesses said they saw a *young black man* standing nearby, but they did not see the man break into the home, according to a police report. One witness said he believed it was the same man who had stolen his bike. The next day officers responding to a call confronted *three black men* and one white man on bikes near the neighborhood. The same witnesses identified one of the men as the same man they saw near the burglarized home. The officers found the laptop in the man's backpack._
> 
> 
> Timeline
Click to expand...




Divine.Wind said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is my belief that Zimmerman profiled Martin, followed him, against the advice of police dispatch and confronted him not knowing that he was actually there visiting someone, and started a fight that he soon realized that he might not win, and shot Martin.
> 
> He went on trial and became a folk hero to people like you for "standing up to and shooting" a black teenager who the media portrayed as a "thug" when he was likely just a kid in the wrong place at the wrong time and came face to face with a real life thug who happened to have a gun and was anxious to use it.....and that same thug will likely meet another one just like him one day. I'm done talking about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Your belief is wrong.  Specifically your understanding of the timeline of events.
> 
> Zimmerman may have profiled Martin, but the fact remains there were several break-ins at the apartment complex by.....wait for it.....young black men.
> 
> If you read the transcript, the dispatcher's advice came after asking Martin's location and after Zimmerman had already pursued him, mistakenly, to the rear exit of the apartment complex.  When the dispatcher said "_ Okay, we don't need you to do that._", Zimmerman replied "_Okay_" and began returning to his truck.  It was after all of those events that Martin confronted Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> Zimmerman’s Twin Lakes Community Was on Edge Before Trayvon Shooting
> _Conversations with several residents, however, suggest that Zimmerman’s calls reflect a wider feeling of concern and distrust in the community. For years, Twin Lakes residents had been on edge—demonstrated by their decision last September to start a neighborhood-watch organization, which was initiated by Zimmerman himself. *The burglary of Olivia Bertalan’s home was just one of at least eight reported over the previous 14 months—several of which, neighbors said, involved young black men*. On Feb. 26, the odds were stacked against Martin: he was a *young black man* in a neighborhood that was feeling besieged by crime and blaming it—fairly or not—on people who looked like him.
> 
> Three weeks before Martin’s death another Twin Lakes resident arrived home to discover a kitchen window open and a laptop and gold necklaces missing. Two witnesses said they saw a *young black man* standing nearby, but they did not see the man break into the home, according to a police report. One witness said he believed it was the same man who had stolen his bike. The next day officers responding to a call confronted *three black men* and one white man on bikes near the neighborhood. The same witnesses identified one of the men as the same man they saw near the burglarized home. The officers found the laptop in the man's backpack._
> 
> 
> Timeline of events in Trayvon Martin case - CNN.com
> 
> Timeline of the shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcripts of Calls in the George Zimmerman Case
> _Zimmerman: No, you go in, straight through the entrance, and then you make a left-- you go straight in, don't turn, and make a left. Shit, he's running.
> 
> Dispatcher: He's running? Which way is he running?
> 
> Zimmerman: Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood.
> 
> Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards?
> 
> Zimmerman: The back entrance... Fucking punks. These assholes, they always get away...
> 
> Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> 
> Zimmerman: Yeah.
> 
> Dispatcher: Okay, we don't need you to do that.
> 
> Zimmerman: Okay._
Click to expand...


I read all of this  information that you posted long ago when it became available. I still think that Zimmerman confronted Martin because as you said yourself he "profiled" him. 

He ended up being the beneficiary of a trial that ended in his favor based on the other party being dead and the witnesses being questionable as well as  homes in the neighborhood were being burglarized by "young black men", therefore Martin was a suspect by default and fair game for a vigilante who wanted to be a cop.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You buy the fact that a teenager  was mercilessly beating the hell out of a grown man when it is quite possible that he was throwing punches that weren't even landing with the severity that you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I find it completely believable that a 17 year old was mercilessly beating the hell out of a grown man.
> 
> This young man was not landing love taps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the witness  was under oath and he was actually a credible "eyewitness" he would not have been manipulated by a so called "asshole lawyer".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is nonsense. A good asshole lawyer is trained to manipulate witness testimony, including true and credible testimony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a damn fool would not be objective enough to realize that possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible? Sure. But unlikely. If he was that ineffective, why wan't Zimmerman on top? If he was that ineffective, why was Zimmerman screaming for help instead of standing there while Martin was knocked down? Hell, if he knew that he was not much of a fighter, then why did he double back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is my belief that Zimmerman profiled Martin, followed him, against the advice of police dispatch and confronted him not knowing that he was actually there visiting someone, and started a fight that he soon realized that he might not win, and shot Martin.
> 
> He went on trial and became a folk hero to people like you for "standing up to and shooting" a black teenager who the media portrayed as a "thug" when he was likely just a kid in the wrong place at the wrong time and came face to face with a real life thug who happened to have a gun and was anxious to use it.....and that same thug will likely meet another one just like him one day. I'm done talking about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously and honestly addressed each of your points.
> 
> 
> YOu are unwilling or* unable* to defend your points.
> 
> So you restate your position and declare the debate over.
> 
> That is the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> 
> My points stand as the final word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not "restating" anything. I never said that there was not a fight between the two.
> I have said from the beginning that I believe that Zimmerman should have stopped following as he was told to. Period.
> 
> It is you have tried to turn this into a so called debate for reasons of your own.
> 
> Your "points" are your opinion, and are subject to be disagreed with. I don't need to "defend" anything with a complete stranger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a political discussion site, in a thread, refusing or unable to support your position on a political issue.
> 
> 
> You were doing so. Until I challenged your arguments.
> 
> 
> My points are well reasoned and well argued and supported by eyewitness testimony and evidence.
> 
> Such as that photo of a very well muscled young man who you tried to claim might not have been able to land a punch on a man he was SITTING ON.
> 
> lol!!
Click to expand...


No.....such as the "witness" who stated that he could not say that punches were actually being landed.

You have an opinion.  Subject to be disagreed with.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I find it completely believable that a 17 year old was mercilessly beating the hell out of a grown man.
> 
> This young man was not landing love taps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is nonsense. A good asshole lawyer is trained to manipulate witness testimony, including true and credible testimony.
> 
> 
> Possible? Sure. But unlikely. If he was that ineffective, why wan't Zimmerman on top? If he was that ineffective, why was Zimmerman screaming for help instead of standing there while Martin was knocked down? Hell, if he knew that he was not much of a fighter, then why did he double back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my belief that Zimmerman profiled Martin, followed him, against the advice of police dispatch and confronted him not knowing that he was actually there visiting someone, and started a fight that he soon realized that he might not win, and shot Martin.
> 
> He went on trial and became a folk hero to people like you for "standing up to and shooting" a black teenager who the media portrayed as a "thug" when he was likely just a kid in the wrong place at the wrong time and came face to face with a real life thug who happened to have a gun and was anxious to use it.....and that same thug will likely meet another one just like him one day. I'm done talking about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously and honestly addressed each of your points.
> 
> 
> YOu are unwilling or* unable* to defend your points.
> 
> So you restate your position and declare the debate over.
> 
> That is the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> 
> My points stand as the final word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not "restating" anything. I never said that there was not a fight between the two.
> I have said from the beginning that I believe that Zimmerman should have stopped following as he was told to. Period.
> 
> It is you have tried to turn this into a so called debate for reasons of your own.
> 
> Your "points" are your opinion, and are subject to be disagreed with. I don't need to "defend" anything with a complete stranger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a political discussion site, in a thread, refusing or unable to support your position on a political issue.
> 
> 
> You were doing so. Until I challenged your arguments.
> 
> 
> My points are well reasoned and well argued and supported by eyewitness testimony and evidence.
> 
> Such as that photo of a very well muscled young man who you tried to claim might not have been able to land a punch on a man he was SITTING ON.
> 
> lol!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.....such as the "witness" who stated that he could not say that punches were actually being landed.
> 
> You have an opinion.  Subject to be disagreed with.
Click to expand...




Sure. Credible eyewitness sees one man on top of the other raining down punches "MMA style" while the man under screams for help, and the asshole lawyer asks if the guy can *SEE THE PUNCHES LANDING.*


And you think that brings it into question. LOL!!

BECAUSE YOU WANT TO BELIEVE THAT THE BLACK "CHILD" IS THE "VICTIM".








This "child" was landing his punches. Zimmerman was screaming for a reason.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is my belief that Zimmerman profiled Martin, followed him, against the advice of police dispatch and confronted him not knowing that he was actually there visiting someone, and started a fight that he soon realized that he might not win, and shot Martin.
> 
> He went on trial and became a folk hero to people like you for "standing up to and shooting" a black teenager who the media portrayed as a "thug" when he was likely just a kid in the wrong place at the wrong time and came face to face with a real life thug who happened to have a gun and was anxious to use it.....and that same thug will likely meet another one just like him one day. I'm done talking about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously and honestly addressed each of your points.
> 
> 
> YOu are unwilling or* unable* to defend your points.
> 
> So you restate your position and declare the debate over.
> 
> That is the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> 
> My points stand as the final word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not "restating" anything. I never said that there was not a fight between the two.
> I have said from the beginning that I believe that Zimmerman should have stopped following as he was told to. Period.
> 
> It is you have tried to turn this into a so called debate for reasons of your own.
> 
> Your "points" are your opinion, and are subject to be disagreed with. I don't need to "defend" anything with a complete stranger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a political discussion site, in a thread, refusing or unable to support your position on a political issue.
> 
> 
> You were doing so. Until I challenged your arguments.
> 
> 
> My points are well reasoned and well argued and supported by eyewitness testimony and evidence.
> 
> Such as that photo of a very well muscled young man who you tried to claim might not have been able to land a punch on a man he was SITTING ON.
> 
> lol!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.....such as the "witness" who stated that he could not say that punches were actually being landed.
> 
> You have an opinion.  Subject to be disagreed with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Credible eyewitness sees one man on top of the other raining down punches "MMA style" while the man under screams for help, and the asshole lawyer asks if the guy can *SEE THE PUNCHES LANDING.*
> 
> 
> And you think that brings it into question. LOL!!
> 
> BECAUSE YOU WANT TO BELIEVE THAT THE BLACK "CHILD" IS THE "VICTIM".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "child" was landing his punches. Zimmerman was screaming for a reason.
Click to expand...


How come we don't see more stand your ground in the black community? I'm surprised more murderers don't claim stand their ground. Seems like the best defense.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously and honestly addressed each of your points.
> 
> 
> YOu are unwilling or* unable* to defend your points.
> 
> So you restate your position and declare the debate over.
> 
> That is the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> 
> My points stand as the final word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not "restating" anything. I never said that there was not a fight between the two.
> I have said from the beginning that I believe that Zimmerman should have stopped following as he was told to. Period.
> 
> It is you have tried to turn this into a so called debate for reasons of your own.
> 
> Your "points" are your opinion, and are subject to be disagreed with. I don't need to "defend" anything with a complete stranger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a political discussion site, in a thread, refusing or unable to support your position on a political issue.
> 
> 
> You were doing so. Until I challenged your arguments.
> 
> 
> My points are well reasoned and well argued and supported by eyewitness testimony and evidence.
> 
> Such as that photo of a very well muscled young man who you tried to claim might not have been able to land a punch on a man he was SITTING ON.
> 
> lol!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.....such as the "witness" who stated that he could not say that punches were actually being landed.
> 
> You have an opinion.  Subject to be disagreed with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Credible eyewitness sees one man on top of the other raining down punches "MMA style" while the man under screams for help, and the asshole lawyer asks if the guy can *SEE THE PUNCHES LANDING.*
> 
> 
> And you think that brings it into question. LOL!!
> 
> BECAUSE YOU WANT TO BELIEVE THAT THE BLACK "CHILD" IS THE "VICTIM".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "child" was landing his punches. Zimmerman was screaming for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come we don't see more stand your ground in the black community? I'm surprised more murderers don't claim stand their ground. Seems like the best defense.
Click to expand...




"Murderers"?

Most murderers are career criminals who know how to work the system. I'm sure they are doing what they can.

A better question is, what percentage of black people charged with homicide are really legit self defense cases.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not "restating" anything. I never said that there was not a fight between the two.
> I have said from the beginning that I believe that Zimmerman should have stopped following as he was told to. Period.
> 
> It is you have tried to turn this into a so called debate for reasons of your own.
> 
> Your "points" are your opinion, and are subject to be disagreed with. I don't need to "defend" anything with a complete stranger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a political discussion site, in a thread, refusing or unable to support your position on a political issue.
> 
> 
> You were doing so. Until I challenged your arguments.
> 
> 
> My points are well reasoned and well argued and supported by eyewitness testimony and evidence.
> 
> Such as that photo of a very well muscled young man who you tried to claim might not have been able to land a punch on a man he was SITTING ON.
> 
> lol!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.....such as the "witness" who stated that he could not say that punches were actually being landed.
> 
> You have an opinion.  Subject to be disagreed with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Credible eyewitness sees one man on top of the other raining down punches "MMA style" while the man under screams for help, and the asshole lawyer asks if the guy can *SEE THE PUNCHES LANDING.*
> 
> 
> And you think that brings it into question. LOL!!
> 
> BECAUSE YOU WANT TO BELIEVE THAT THE BLACK "CHILD" IS THE "VICTIM".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "child" was landing his punches. Zimmerman was screaming for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come we don't see more stand your ground in the black community? I'm surprised more murderers don't claim stand their ground. Seems like the best defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Murderers"?
> 
> Most murderers are career criminals who know how to work the system. I'm sure they are doing what they can.
> 
> A better question is, what percentage of black people charged with homicide are really legit self defense cases.
Click to expand...

And what % of legit kills are being done with illegal guns? Or the gun may be legally but the person doesn't have a ccw so defending yourself outside your home is still illegal.

I'm thinking about gang killings. Technically they are all living under kill of be killed. They should all be getting let go free based on stand your ground

but originally I was wondering why we don't see more blacks killing blacks and using stand your ground. Since most crime is black on black how come we don't see George Jefferson vs trevon Martin cases popping up in all of our inner cities? You would think more black men would be using this defense. But it's always a white boy who was getting his ass kicked by an unarmed black guy. Seems like this law was made for small white men tbh


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a political discussion site, in a thread, refusing or unable to support your position on a political issue.
> 
> 
> You were doing so. Until I challenged your arguments.
> 
> 
> My points are well reasoned and well argued and supported by eyewitness testimony and evidence.
> 
> Such as that photo of a very well muscled young man who you tried to claim might not have been able to land a punch on a man he was SITTING ON.
> 
> lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.....such as the "witness" who stated that he could not say that punches were actually being landed.
> 
> You have an opinion.  Subject to be disagreed with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Credible eyewitness sees one man on top of the other raining down punches "MMA style" while the man under screams for help, and the asshole lawyer asks if the guy can *SEE THE PUNCHES LANDING.*
> 
> 
> And you think that brings it into question. LOL!!
> 
> BECAUSE YOU WANT TO BELIEVE THAT THE BLACK "CHILD" IS THE "VICTIM".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "child" was landing his punches. Zimmerman was screaming for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come we don't see more stand your ground in the black community? I'm surprised more murderers don't claim stand their ground. Seems like the best defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Murderers"?
> 
> Most murderers are career criminals who know how to work the system. I'm sure they are doing what they can.
> 
> A better question is, what percentage of black people charged with homicide are really legit self defense cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what % of legit kills are being done with illegal guns? Or the gun may be legally but the person doesn't have a ccw so defending yourself outside your home is still illegal.
> 
> I'm thinking about gang killings. Technically they are all living under kill of be killed. They should all be getting let go free based on stand your ground
> 
> but originally I was wondering why we don't see more blacks killing blacks and using stand your ground. Since most crime is black on black how come we don't see George Jefferson vs trevon Martin cases popping up in all of our inner cities? You would think more black men would be using this defense. But it's always a white boy who was getting his ass kicked by an unarmed black guy. Seems like this law was made for small white men tbh
Click to expand...



1. I suspect a lot of those minor infractions are swept under the rug by the police when they see that the dead guy is a known bad guy and the self defender has a clean or minor record. But yes, such bs laws do give asshole cops and prosecutors the opportunity to fuck good people for no reason.

And who's fault is that?


2. Gangs? Depends. Some gangbanger who is peacefully minding his own business at that point in time, and another one approaches and draws first? Then yes. 

Some gangbanger who just does a drive by because, gang war, not so much.

3. Your point about the criminal class not using the Stand your ground law, as you would expect? When reality does not fit your assumptions, it is time to check your assumptions.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....such as the "witness" who stated that he could not say that punches were actually being landed.
> 
> You have an opinion.  Subject to be disagreed with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Credible eyewitness sees one man on top of the other raining down punches "MMA style" while the man under screams for help, and the asshole lawyer asks if the guy can *SEE THE PUNCHES LANDING.*
> 
> 
> And you think that brings it into question. LOL!!
> 
> BECAUSE YOU WANT TO BELIEVE THAT THE BLACK "CHILD" IS THE "VICTIM".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "child" was landing his punches. Zimmerman was screaming for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come we don't see more stand your ground in the black community? I'm surprised more murderers don't claim stand their ground. Seems like the best defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Murderers"?
> 
> Most murderers are career criminals who know how to work the system. I'm sure they are doing what they can.
> 
> A better question is, what percentage of black people charged with homicide are really legit self defense cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what % of legit kills are being done with illegal guns? Or the gun may be legally but the person doesn't have a ccw so defending yourself outside your home is still illegal.
> 
> I'm thinking about gang killings. Technically they are all living under kill of be killed. They should all be getting let go free based on stand your ground
> 
> but originally I was wondering why we don't see more blacks killing blacks and using stand your ground. Since most crime is black on black how come we don't see George Jefferson vs trevon Martin cases popping up in all of our inner cities? You would think more black men would be using this defense. But it's always a white boy who was getting his ass kicked by an unarmed black guy. Seems like this law was made for small white men tbh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I suspect a lot of those minor infractions are swept under the rug by the police when they see that the dead guy is a known bad guy and the self defender has a clean or minor record. But yes, such bs laws do give asshole cops and prosecutors the opportunity to fuck good people for no reason.
> 
> And who's fault is that?
> 
> 
> 2. Gangs? Depends. Some gangbanger who is peacefully minding his own business at that point in time, and another one approaches and draws first? Then yes.
> 
> Some gangbanger who just does a drive by because, gang war, not so much.
> 
> 3. Your point about the criminal class not using the Stand your ground law, as you would expect? When reality does not fit your assumptions, it is time to check your assumptions.
Click to expand...


Hey black people!  If you didn't want Trump you should have showed up and voted for Hillary like you did for Obama.  You didn't vote, now don't bother protesting.  Just show up and vote in 2018.

370 'Sister Marches' Planned For Day After Trump's Inauguration | The Huffington Post

With less than a week to go, nearly 700,000 people have registered to attend

“If you are not able to make it to D.C., I will say that you’re still creating the same kind of change, and you’re making sure your voice is heard,” said Eyoel. “It’s important to do that within the community where you live.” 

What a stupid bitch.  Where was she before election day?  That's the time do make your voice heard.  Next time will be 2018.  A little too late huh?

Did you hear Trump wants universal healthcare for all and he wants to be able to negotiate with drug companies?  That's something you fucking Republicans have fought us on for years.  I'm starting to like the little rino.  He's proving that doing what the republicans want to do just isn't realistic unless you want to be a horrible president like GW was.

The latest survey by Gallup suggests that Donald Trump is wildly unpopular for someone who is about to take the oath of office as US president.

Charted here are the pre-inauguration approval ratings for the US president-elect and his three immediate predecessors, based on polls taken the week before each man’s inauguration. Even George W. Bush, who like Trump didn’t win the popular vote, still enjoyed a much higher approval rating in the days before his first swearing-in.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Credible eyewitness sees one man on top of the other raining down punches "MMA style" while the man under screams for help, and the asshole lawyer asks if the guy can *SEE THE PUNCHES LANDING.*
> 
> 
> And you think that brings it into question. LOL!!
> 
> BECAUSE YOU WANT TO BELIEVE THAT THE BLACK "CHILD" IS THE "VICTIM".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "child" was landing his punches. Zimmerman was screaming for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come we don't see more stand your ground in the black community? I'm surprised more murderers don't claim stand their ground. Seems like the best defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Murderers"?
> 
> Most murderers are career criminals who know how to work the system. I'm sure they are doing what they can.
> 
> A better question is, what percentage of black people charged with homicide are really legit self defense cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what % of legit kills are being done with illegal guns? Or the gun may be legally but the person doesn't have a ccw so defending yourself outside your home is still illegal.
> 
> I'm thinking about gang killings. Technically they are all living under kill of be killed. They should all be getting let go free based on stand your ground
> 
> but originally I was wondering why we don't see more blacks killing blacks and using stand your ground. Since most crime is black on black how come we don't see George Jefferson vs trevon Martin cases popping up in all of our inner cities? You would think more black men would be using this defense. But it's always a white boy who was getting his ass kicked by an unarmed black guy. Seems like this law was made for small white men tbh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I suspect a lot of those minor infractions are swept under the rug by the police when they see that the dead guy is a known bad guy and the self defender has a clean or minor record. But yes, such bs laws do give asshole cops and prosecutors the opportunity to fuck good people for no reason.
> 
> And who's fault is that?
> 
> 
> 2. Gangs? Depends. Some gangbanger who is peacefully minding his own business at that point in time, and another one approaches and draws first? Then yes.
> 
> Some gangbanger who just does a drive by because, gang war, not so much.
> 
> 3. Your point about the criminal class not using the Stand your ground law, as you would expect? When reality does not fit your assumptions, it is time to check your assumptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey black people!  If you didn't want Trump you should have showed up and voted for Hillary like you did for Obama.  You didn't vote, now don't bother protesting.  Just show up and vote in 2018.
> 
> 370 'Sister Marches' Planned For Day After Trump's Inauguration | The Huffington Post
> 
> With less than a week to go, nearly 700,000 people have registered to attend
> 
> “If you are not able to make it to D.C., I will say that you’re still creating the same kind of change, and you’re making sure your voice is heard,” said Eyoel. “It’s important to do that within the community where you live.”
> 
> What a stupid bitch.  Where was she before election day?  That's the time do make your voice heard.  Next time will be 2018.  A little too late huh?
> 
> Did you hear Trump wants universal healthcare for all and he wants to be able to negotiate with drug companies?  That's something you fucking Republicans have fought us on for years.  I'm starting to like the little rino.  He's proving that doing what the republicans want to do just isn't realistic unless you want to be a horrible president like GW was.
> 
> The latest survey by Gallup suggests that Donald Trump is wildly unpopular for someone who is about to take the oath of office as US president.
> 
> Charted here are the pre-inauguration approval ratings for the US president-elect and his three immediate predecessors, based on polls taken the week before each man’s inauguration. Even George W. Bush, who like Trump didn’t win the popular vote, still enjoyed a much higher approval rating in the days before his first swearing-in.
Click to expand...




1. It was your side that specifically and in general made/makes such a big deal about such firsts such as first black president. YOur anger and surprise that a NOT first black president got less excitement from blacks is kind of unfair.

2. Trump is not a conservative. He is a massive change. If you like his health plan and are surprised that you do, perhaps you should reconsider your other assumptions about him.

3. The media are lying scum.


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.



Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.


----------



## ptbw forever

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
Click to expand...

You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.

Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.


----------



## sealybobo

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
Click to expand...

Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.

You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.

All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.

Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.


----------



## sealybobo

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
Click to expand...

After looking at all the threads you have started since you first came here, I have realized that you are no authority on whites leaving the Democratic party.  What you are is a racist who wants to use race to divide the country and win over white votes.  I've been saying this for years.  Republicans use god gays guns and racism to win over votes from people who have no business voting GOP.  You simply do not make enough money to be a member of that party.  Do you?  

Anyways, lets look at all the racist threads you have started.  Are you sure whites are leaving the Democratic party because of blacks or is that more wishful thinking on your part?


*Why the contemporary left TRULY fears the alt-right*
[MEDIA] Every single bullshit argument that the contemporary left has on the subject of race is literally blown apart every time the alt-right...
Thread by: ptbw forever, Oct 2, 2017, 3 replies, in forum: Race Relations/Racism



Thread
*"Conservatives" don't even understand that the 1st amendment was literally destroyed this month.*
While you morons were whining about "Neo Nazis" in Charlottesville, huge message boards were literally removed from the internet because of...
Thread by: ptbw forever, Aug 28, 2017, 192 replies, in forum: Politics



Thread
*Attention Conservatives, YOU are still very much a part of the "party of stupid"*
Your refusal to call out anti-white racism without pressure, and your adherence to the bullshit philosophy that ultimately only the likes of the...
Thread by: ptbw forever, Aug 20, 2017, 68 replies, in forum: Politics



Thread
*Why is that Democrats think that things like "Unite the Right" are so egregious, but not this?*
[MEDIA] How can Democrats claim demonstrating in the park is so terrible when they have literally given permits to these sick fucks to...
Thread by: ptbw forever, Aug 20, 2017, 20 replies, in forum: Politics



Thread
*There is nothing progressive about using racist dog whistles Democrats.*
Republicans need to understand Democrat dog whistles if they want to understand the real Democrat party and its march against actual progress. It...
Thread by: ptbw forever, Aug 17, 2017, 7 replies, in forum: Politics



Thread
*Attention Conservatives: You were duped and diminished by Democrats, not the alt right.*
Trump was 100% right to take the position that he did, but so called conservatives can't afford to even appear to side with Antifa. He praised...
Thread by: ptbw forever, Aug 16, 2017, 8 replies, in forum: Politics



Thread
*How did white Democrats get to be so stupid as to believe in "white privilege"?*
This belief by less intelligent white leftists(and even some boomer Republicans)that somehow they have a sort of "plot armor" that protects them...
Thread by: ptbw forever, Jul 28, 2017, 14 replies, in forum: Race Relations/Racism



Thread
*Will Democrats be able to survive the coming wave of retribution?*
What will happen when the humanity of white people is reaffirmed and the tides of progress turn on the contemptible assholes who claim to be...
Thread by: ptbw forever, May 17, 2017, 10 replies, in forum: Race Relations/Racism



Thread
*Holy shit! Is anyone watching Tucker's show right now?*
Lauren Duca just made Lena Dunham look sane. She says that Trump is making her feel crazy, but ANYONE who watched her could see she is batshit...
Thread by: ptbw forever, Dec 23, 2016, 29 replies, in forum: Politics



Thread
*Jim Webb is laying it down right now.*
Democrats need to watch his interview with Tucker Carlson.
Thread by: ptbw forever, Nov 15, 2016, 4 replies, in forum: Politics



Thread
*American and European politics has never been right vs left.*
The fight has always been the WHITE right defending itself reflexively against the rest of American and European societies. The black right is...
Thread by: ptbw forever, Nov 8, 2016, 2 replies, in forum: Race Relations/Racism



Thread
*Most black people don't actually understand what racism is.*
It is bad enough that mentally-challenged white liberal SJWs have no clue what the words "prejudice" and "racism" actually mean, but it is a whole...
Thread by: ptbw forever, Sep 21, 2016, 36 replies, in forum: Race Relations/Racism



Thread
*Do white Democrats know how powerless and disadvantaged they actually are?*
You guys are the most powerless and irrelevant group in the entire civilized world and I seriously doubt any of you can see it. It is getting to...
Thread by: ptbw forever, Aug 3, 2016, 60 replies, in forum: Race Relations/Racism



Thread
*The Dangerous Questions That Democrats Are Too Afraid To Ask Themselves.*
Just what is the difference between the Dallas shooter and Dylann Roof? Why is the "anger" from the Dallas shooter treated any differently from...
Thread by: ptbw forever, Jul 8, 2016, 24 replies, in forum: Politics



Thread
*The Fear of White Identity Politics, The Fear of Equality.*
Why do so supposed humanitarians and egalitarians fight so hard to keep white people from having what non-white populations have had for over a...
Thread by: ptbw forever, Jun 2, 2016, 168 replies, in forum: Race Relations/Racism

So how is it that red red red Alabama just went Democratic?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
Click to expand...



Why?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
Click to expand...



You really need to give up the Race Card and the Southern Strategy myth.


Both are dead horse propped up only by massive dishonesty of the left.


----------



## ptbw forever

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After looking at all the threads you have started since you first came here, I have realized that you are no authority on whites leaving the Democratic party.  What you are is a racist who wants to use race to divide the country and win over white votes.  I've been saying this for years.  Republicans use god gays guns and racism to win over votes from people who have no business voting GOP.  You simply do not make enough money to be a member of that party.  Do you?
> 
> Anyways, lets look at all the racist threads you have started.  Are you sure whites are leaving the Democratic party because of blacks or is that more wishful thinking on your part?
> 
> 
> *Why the contemporary left TRULY fears the alt-right*
> [MEDIA] Every single bullshit argument that the contemporary left has on the subject of race is literally blown apart every time the alt-right...
> Thread by: ptbw forever, Oct 2, 2017, 3 replies, in forum: Race Relations/Racism
> 
> 
> 
> Thread
> *"Conservatives" don't even understand that the 1st amendment was literally destroyed this month.*
> While you morons were whining about "Neo Nazis" in Charlottesville, huge message boards were literally removed from the internet because of...
> Thread by: ptbw forever, Aug 28, 2017, 192 replies, in forum: Politics
> 
> 
> 
> Thread
> *Attention Conservatives, YOU are still very much a part of the "party of stupid"*
> Your refusal to call out anti-white racism without pressure, and your adherence to the bullshit philosophy that ultimately only the likes of the...
> Thread by: ptbw forever, Aug 20, 2017, 68 replies, in forum: Politics
> 
> 
> 
> Thread
> *Why is that Democrats think that things like "Unite the Right" are so egregious, but not this?*
> [MEDIA] How can Democrats claim demonstrating in the park is so terrible when they have literally given permits to these sick fucks to...
> Thread by: ptbw forever, Aug 20, 2017, 20 replies, in forum: Politics
> 
> 
> 
> Thread
> *There is nothing progressive about using racist dog whistles Democrats.*
> Republicans need to understand Democrat dog whistles if they want to understand the real Democrat party and its march against actual progress. It...
> Thread by: ptbw forever, Aug 17, 2017, 7 replies, in forum: Politics
> 
> 
> 
> Thread
> *Attention Conservatives: You were duped and diminished by Democrats, not the alt right.*
> Trump was 100% right to take the position that he did, but so called conservatives can't afford to even appear to side with Antifa. He praised...
> Thread by: ptbw forever, Aug 16, 2017, 8 replies, in forum: Politics
> 
> 
> 
> Thread
> *How did white Democrats get to be so stupid as to believe in "white privilege"?*
> This belief by less intelligent white leftists(and even some boomer Republicans)that somehow they have a sort of "plot armor" that protects them...
> Thread by: ptbw forever, Jul 28, 2017, 14 replies, in forum: Race Relations/Racism
> 
> 
> 
> Thread
> *Will Democrats be able to survive the coming wave of retribution?*
> What will happen when the humanity of white people is reaffirmed and the tides of progress turn on the contemptible assholes who claim to be...
> Thread by: ptbw forever, May 17, 2017, 10 replies, in forum: Race Relations/Racism
> 
> 
> 
> Thread
> *Holy shit! Is anyone watching Tucker's show right now?*
> Lauren Duca just made Lena Dunham look sane. She says that Trump is making her feel crazy, but ANYONE who watched her could see she is batshit...
> Thread by: ptbw forever, Dec 23, 2016, 29 replies, in forum: Politics
> 
> 
> 
> Thread
> *Jim Webb is laying it down right now.*
> Democrats need to watch his interview with Tucker Carlson.
> Thread by: ptbw forever, Nov 15, 2016, 4 replies, in forum: Politics
> 
> 
> 
> Thread
> *American and European politics has never been right vs left.*
> The fight has always been the WHITE right defending itself reflexively against the rest of American and European societies. The black right is...
> Thread by: ptbw forever, Nov 8, 2016, 2 replies, in forum: Race Relations/Racism
> 
> 
> 
> Thread
> *Most black people don't actually understand what racism is.*
> It is bad enough that mentally-challenged white liberal SJWs have no clue what the words "prejudice" and "racism" actually mean, but it is a whole...
> Thread by: ptbw forever, Sep 21, 2016, 36 replies, in forum: Race Relations/Racism
> 
> 
> 
> Thread
> *Do white Democrats know how powerless and disadvantaged they actually are?*
> You guys are the most powerless and irrelevant group in the entire civilized world and I seriously doubt any of you can see it. It is getting to...
> Thread by: ptbw forever, Aug 3, 2016, 60 replies, in forum: Race Relations/Racism
> 
> 
> 
> Thread
> *The Dangerous Questions That Democrats Are Too Afraid To Ask Themselves.*
> Just what is the difference between the Dallas shooter and Dylann Roof? Why is the "anger" from the Dallas shooter treated any differently from...
> Thread by: ptbw forever, Jul 8, 2016, 24 replies, in forum: Politics
> 
> 
> 
> Thread
> *The Fear of White Identity Politics, The Fear of Equality.*
> Why do so supposed humanitarians and egalitarians fight so hard to keep white people from having what non-white populations have had for over a...
> Thread by: ptbw forever, Jun 2, 2016, 168 replies, in forum: Race Relations/Racism
> 
> So how is it that red red red Alabama just went Democratic?
Click to expand...

When all else fails just call the smarter white guy a “racist” for having unbeatable arguments that even the designated braintrusts of the forum cannot hope to refute. What I said in all of those threads is far less racist and far more progressive than your insinuation that the Republican Party is racist because it is overwhelmingly white.

Actually take a moment to try disprove what I am saying in those threads next time and understand just how truly inferior you are to me in every way.


----------



## ptbw forever

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
Click to expand...

The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.

The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.


Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.


----------



## IM2

The question her is not how many backs will vote in 2018 and in any  other year. The question is when will whites stop voting for racists? Or when will racist whites regardless of the party stop being allowed to run as candidates? When will white Reagan democrats stop being Reagan democrats? I'm abut tired of whites trying to blame us for problems they keep creating. It's not our fault Trump is president. 88 percent of us voted for Clinton. That number is higher than any  other democratic presidential candidate but Al Gore and Obama.  More blacks voted for Hillary than did for bill by 5 points and Bill won twice. So the question is not how many blacks will vote, but when will whites like sealy bobo leave the democratic party or change.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

They realized they should have showed up in 2016. Maybe these Americans will stop making that huge mistake. You vote for who you like and they’ll vote for who they like. Never mind why


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to give up the Race Card and the Southern Strategy myth.
> 
> 
> Both are dead horse propped up only by massive dishonesty of the left.
Click to expand...

Trump needs to stop playing devisive politics. It helped him in 2020 but will backfire in 18&2020. Blame steve bannon


----------



## sealybobo

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
Click to expand...

You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact


----------



## sealybobo

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
Click to expand...

Waaaaah us poor whites. I’m white and I don’t know what you’re complaining about. I’m doing very well. Just don’t credit trump for it please. Obama did that shit. Now let’s see trump keep the wheels on track for 3 more years


----------



## ptbw forever

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
Click to expand...

The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.


----------



## sealybobo

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
Click to expand...


That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.

My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man


----------



## ptbw forever

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
Click to expand...

Obama was a con man.

Joe Biden is the ultimate con man(and pedophile and adulterer etc)

You idiots literally vote for people who openly hate you and largely don’t do anything that you thought they would, but yet you want to believe Trump supporters were duped.

Priceless stupidity is the only thing can be said about white Democrats.


----------



## sealybobo

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was a con man.
> 
> Joe Biden is the ultimate con man(and pedophile and adulterer etc)
> 
> You idiots literally vote for people who openly hate you and largely don’t do anything that you thought they would, but yet you want to believe Trump supporters were duped.
> 
> Priceless stupidity is the only thing can be said about white Democrats.
Click to expand...

If that’s how you see things nothing I say will change you. You just keep up with that negative devisive stuff and see how far it gets you. 

Alabama results got republicans rethinking


----------



## ptbw forever

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was a con man.
> 
> Joe Biden is the ultimate con man(and pedophile and adulterer etc)
> 
> You idiots literally vote for people who openly hate you and largely don’t do anything that you thought they would, but yet you want to believe Trump supporters were duped.
> 
> Priceless stupidity is the only thing can be said about white Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s how you see things nothing I say will change you. You just keep up with that negative devisive stuff and see how far it gets you.
> 
> Alabama results got republicans rethinking
Click to expand...

The intellectually inferior person doesn’t get to “change” the superior one.

Reality will destroy your ridiculous world view soon regardless.


----------



## sealybobo

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> 
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was a con man.
> 
> Joe Biden is the ultimate con man(and pedophile and adulterer etc)
> 
> You idiots literally vote for people who openly hate you and largely don’t do anything that you thought they would, but yet you want to believe Trump supporters were duped.
> 
> Priceless stupidity is the only thing can be said about white Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s how you see things nothing I say will change you. You just keep up with that negative devisive stuff and see how far it gets you.
> 
> Alabama results got republicans rethinking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The intellectually inferior person doesn’t get to “change” the superior one.
> 
> Reality will destroy your ridiculous world view soon regardless.
Click to expand...

Whatever happens is ok with me. Maybe we will become bilingual. Statistics show kids that speak two languages do better.

And if in 1000 we didn’t have blacks or whites just one mix of light brown, if that’s what we evolve into fine by me. What do I care about the Greek race and if it stays pure? It’s probably mixed with Turk or Iran from all the wars. Or god forbid the moors. Lol.

You white power nuts are funny the stuff you worry about.

And maybe one day we have enough muslims to impose sharia law. If they are the majority why not right?


----------



## sealybobo

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> 
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was a con man.
> 
> Joe Biden is the ultimate con man(and pedophile and adulterer etc)
> 
> You idiots literally vote for people who openly hate you and largely don’t do anything that you thought they would, but yet you want to believe Trump supporters were duped.
> 
> Priceless stupidity is the only thing can be said about white Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s how you see things nothing I say will change you. You just keep up with that negative devisive stuff and see how far it gets you.
> 
> Alabama results got republicans rethinking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The intellectually inferior person doesn’t get to “change” the superior one.
> 
> Reality will destroy your ridiculous world view soon regardless.
Click to expand...

That’s not true. There was a much smarter species of human but it didn’t breed or war like we did so we won. The intellectually inferior but more violent won


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They realized they should have showed up in 2016. Maybe these Americans will stop making that huge mistake. You vote for who you like and they’ll vote for who they like. Never mind why
Click to expand...


Blacks did show up in 2016 dumb ass. 88 percent worth. Whites democrats and white millennials were the ones with the problem.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was a con man.
> 
> Joe Biden is the ultimate con man(and pedophile and adulterer etc)
> 
> You idiots literally vote for people who openly hate you and largely don’t do anything that you thought they would, but yet you want to believe Trump supporters were duped.
> 
> Priceless stupidity is the only thing can be said about white Democrats.
Click to expand...


As we see now, you Trump voters were duped. You got played for your racism.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They realized they should have showed up in 2016. Maybe these Americans will stop making that huge mistake. You vote for who you like and they’ll vote for who they like. Never mind why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did show up in 2016 dumb ass. 88 percent worth. Whites democrats and white millennials were the ones with the problem.
Click to expand...

The blacks that showed up in Alabama the other day didn’t show up last year. Heard that on cnn. They said the dems did a real good job turning out the vote.

Take a compliment


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was a con man.
> 
> Joe Biden is the ultimate con man(and pedophile and adulterer etc)
> 
> You idiots literally vote for people who openly hate you and largely don’t do anything that you thought they would, but yet you want to believe Trump supporters were duped.
> 
> Priceless stupidity is the only thing can be said about white Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As we see now, you Trump voters were duped. You got played for your racism.
Click to expand...

Yea but to them trump is better than a democrat. He appointed possibly a judge who would overturn roe v wade. And illegal immigration is down. 

Never mind all the ways you and I know republicans will screw us. You won’t convince him. 

We need people to realize voting matters. Especially if you agree with me.

Millennial are doing horrible what’s trump gonna do for those educated with huge student debt?


----------



## sealybobo

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
Click to expand...

White Millennials are living in their parents basement paying off huge college loans. They’ve matured a little and realize trump ain’t doing shit for anyone but himself and his minions. The steve nannies of the party. Everyone else is a rhino.

This is putting off home ownership, parenting, retirement. I said this would happen. So laugh because you know trump ain’t fixing anything but the estate tax


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They realized they should have showed up in 2016. Maybe these Americans will stop making that huge mistake. You vote for who you like and they’ll vote for who they like. Never mind why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did show up in 2016 dumb ass. 88 percent worth. Whites democrats and white millennials were the ones with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The blacks that showed up in Alabama the other day didn’t show up last year. Heard that on cnn. They said the dems did a real good job turning out the vote.
> 
> Take a compliment
Click to expand...


I don't care. What I am saying is that you need to shut up telling us blacks how we need to vote. We fought and died to get that right and 88 percent of us showed up for Clinton in 2016. How many of you whites did? Most of you dumb asses fell for Trumps lies. So  then maybe that's what needs to be discussed.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They realized they should have showed up in 2016. Maybe these Americans will stop making that huge mistake. You vote for who you like and they’ll vote for who they like. Never mind why
Click to expand...



WHy did they realize that? Was it some change in the legal system, or the government that seriously impacted them?

Or was it just the result of massive and constant panic and race mongering campaign from the media, and the left?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to give up the Race Card and the Southern Strategy myth.
> 
> 
> Both are dead horse propped up only by massive dishonesty of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump needs to stop playing devisive politics. It helped him in 2020 but will backfire in 18&2020. Blame steve bannon
Click to expand...



He is not the one playing the Race Card, or lying about half the nation. THat is your side, and you personally.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Millennials are living in their parents basement paying off huge college loans. They’ve matured a little and realize trump ain’t doing shit for anyone but himself and his minions. The steve nannies of the party. Everyone else is a rhino.
> 
> This is putting off home ownership, parenting, retirement. I said this would happen. So laugh because you know trump ain’t fixing anything but the estate tax
Click to expand...


It's been a year. That is not long enough to give up on a President based on results.


It is long enough for a campaign to fade from current memory to be overcome by constant panic and race mongering by the media and the left.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They realized they should have showed up in 2016. Maybe these Americans will stop making that huge mistake. You vote for who you like and they’ll vote for who they like. Never mind why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did show up in 2016 dumb ass. 88 percent worth. Whites democrats and white millennials were the ones with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The blacks that showed up in Alabama the other day didn’t show up last year. Heard that on cnn. They said the dems did a real good job turning out the vote.
> 
> Take a compliment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care. What I am saying is that you need to shut up telling us blacks how we need to vote. We fought and died to get that right and 88 percent of us showed up for Clinton in 2016. How many of you whites did? Most of you dumb asses fell for Trumps lies. So  then maybe that's what needs to be discussed.
Click to expand...


Voting in a mindless block is not something to be proud of.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> They realized they should have showed up in 2016. Maybe these Americans will stop making that huge mistake. You vote for who you like and they’ll vote for who they like. Never mind why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did show up in 2016 dumb ass. 88 percent worth. Whites democrats and white millennials were the ones with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The blacks that showed up in Alabama the other day didn’t show up last year. Heard that on cnn. They said the dems did a real good job turning out the vote.
> 
> Take a compliment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care. What I am saying is that you need to shut up telling us blacks how we need to vote. We fought and died to get that right and 88 percent of us showed up for Clinton in 2016. How many of you whites did? Most of you dumb asses fell for Trumps lies. So  then maybe that's what needs to be discussed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voting in a mindless block is not something to be proud of.
Click to expand...


That's why we don't vote republican.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They realized they should have showed up in 2016. Maybe these Americans will stop making that huge mistake. You vote for who you like and they’ll vote for who they like. Never mind why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHy did they realize that? Was it some change in the legal system, or the government that seriously impacted them?
> 
> Or was it just the result of massive and constant panic and race mongering campaign from the media, and the left?
Click to expand...


The only race mongering comes from you people on the right. Your ass spends all day spewing racist bullshit then at the same time tries telling me how the left and democrats are the racists. Why don't you just shut the fuck up. You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to give up the Race Card and the Southern Strategy myth.
> 
> 
> Both are dead horse propped up only by massive dishonesty of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump needs to stop playing devisive politics. It helped him in 2020 but will backfire in 18&2020. Blame steve bannon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is not the one playing the Race Card, or lying about half the nation. THat is your side, and you personally.
Click to expand...


He's the main one playing the race card.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Millennials are living in their parents basement paying off huge college loans. They’ve matured a little and realize trump ain’t doing shit for anyone but himself and his minions. The steve nannies of the party. Everyone else is a rhino.
> 
> This is putting off home ownership, parenting, retirement. I said this would happen. So laugh because you know trump ain’t fixing anything but the estate tax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been a year. That is not long enough to give up on a President based on results.
> 
> 
> It is long enough for a campaign to fade from current memory to be overcome by constant panic and race mongering by the media and the left.
Click to expand...


This fool is not going to change.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They realized they should have showed up in 2016. Maybe these Americans will stop making that huge mistake. You vote for who you like and they’ll vote for who they like. Never mind why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks did show up in 2016 dumb ass. 88 percent worth. Whites democrats and white millennials were the ones with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The blacks that showed up in Alabama the other day didn’t show up last year. Heard that on cnn. They said the dems did a real good job turning out the vote.
> 
> Take a compliment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care. What I am saying is that you need to shut up telling us blacks how we need to vote. We fought and died to get that right and 88 percent of us showed up for Clinton in 2016. How many of you whites did? Most of you dumb asses fell for Trumps lies. So  then maybe that's what needs to be discussed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voting in a mindless block is not something to be proud of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why we don't vote republican.
Click to expand...



Because we tell you the truth, I know.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They realized they should have showed up in 2016. Maybe these Americans will stop making that huge mistake. You vote for who you like and they’ll vote for who they like. Never mind why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHy did they realize that? Was it some change in the legal system, or the government that seriously impacted them?
> 
> Or was it just the result of massive and constant panic and race mongering campaign from the media, and the left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only race mongering comes from you people on the right. Your ass spends all day spewing racist bullshit then at the same time tries telling me how the left and democrats are the racists. Why don't you just shut the fuck up. You're a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...




NOte HOw I pointed out a flaw in Sealy's point, and then addressed it, making a point of my own.

while all you did was made unsupported accusations and personally insult me.


That is you losing the argument and being too stupid to notice.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to give up the Race Card and the Southern Strategy myth.
> 
> 
> Both are dead horse propped up only by massive dishonesty of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump needs to stop playing devisive politics. It helped him in 2020 but will backfire in 18&2020. Blame steve bannon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is not the one playing the Race Card, or lying about half the nation. THat is your side, and you personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's the main one playing the race card.
Click to expand...




Sealy played the race card in the post I responded to, that is why I didn't have to back up my accusation.



You on the other hand, just say shit, that you can't back up.

And you stand by it, no matter who much your bullshit is rubbed in your face.


Because you have all the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to give up the Race Card and the Southern Strategy myth.
> 
> 
> Both are dead horse propped up only by massive dishonesty of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump needs to stop playing devisive politics. It helped him in 2020 but will backfire in 18&2020. Blame steve bannon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is not the one playing the Race Card, or lying about half the nation. THat is your side, and you personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's the main one playing the race card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sealy played the race card in the post I responded to, that is why I didn't have to back up my accusation.
> 
> 
> 
> You on the other hand, just say shit, that you can't back up.
> 
> And you stand by it, no matter who much your bullshit is rubbed in your face.
> 
> 
> Because you have all the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.
Click to expand...


You've played the white boy race card since the thread was made about the fourth of July bitch.You've proven nothing son. You can't prove nothing boy. I have beat you like a government mules. And all you have left is lying about things you have never done.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They realized they should have showed up in 2016. Maybe these Americans will stop making that huge mistake. You vote for who you like and they’ll vote for who they like. Never mind why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHy did they realize that? Was it some change in the legal system, or the government that seriously impacted them?
> 
> Or was it just the result of massive and constant panic and race mongering campaign from the media, and the left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only race mongering comes from you people on the right. Your ass spends all day spewing racist bullshit then at the same time tries telling me how the left and democrats are the racists. Why don't you just shut the fuck up. You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOte HOw I pointed out a flaw in Sealy's point, and then addressed it, making a point of my own.
> 
> while all you did was made unsupported accusations and personally insult me.
> 
> 
> That is you losing the argument and being too stupid to notice.
Click to expand...


I won the argument long ago. What you see is my personal disdain because you exist.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> They realized they should have showed up in 2016. Maybe these Americans will stop making that huge mistake. You vote for who you like and they’ll vote for who they like. Never mind why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did show up in 2016 dumb ass. 88 percent worth. Whites democrats and white millennials were the ones with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The blacks that showed up in Alabama the other day didn’t show up last year. Heard that on cnn. They said the dems did a real good job turning out the vote.
> 
> Take a compliment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care. What I am saying is that you need to shut up telling us blacks how we need to vote. We fought and died to get that right and 88 percent of us showed up for Clinton in 2016. How many of you whites did? Most of you dumb asses fell for Trumps lies. So  then maybe that's what needs to be discussed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voting in a mindless block is not something to be proud of.
Click to expand...

You do it


----------



## Marion Morrison

Da fuq? Who owns the crystal ball and can read it?

Good luck with that!


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out a lot of black people showed up in Alabama to vote against Roy Moore.  Way to go black people!!!  I'm proud of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They realized they should have showed up in 2016. Maybe these Americans will stop making that huge mistake. You vote for who you like and they’ll vote for who they like. Never mind why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHy did they realize that? Was it some change in the legal system, or the government that seriously impacted them?
> 
> Or was it just the result of massive and constant panic and race mongering campaign from the media, and the left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only race mongering comes from you people on the right. Your ass spends all day spewing racist bullshit then at the same time tries telling me how the left and democrats are the racists. Why don't you just shut the fuck up. You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOte HOw I pointed out a flaw in Sealy's point, and then addressed it, making a point of my own.
> 
> while all you did was made unsupported accusations and personally insult me.
> 
> 
> That is you losing the argument and being too stupid to notice.
Click to expand...

Your position on how and why blacks vote is both hypocritical and ridiculous and offensively ignorant. Insulting untrue and racist


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They realized they should have showed up in 2016. Maybe these Americans will stop making that huge mistake. You vote for who you like and they’ll vote for who they like. Never mind why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks did show up in 2016 dumb ass. 88 percent worth. Whites democrats and white millennials were the ones with the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The blacks that showed up in Alabama the other day didn’t show up last year. Heard that on cnn. They said the dems did a real good job turning out the vote.
> 
> Take a compliment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care. What I am saying is that you need to shut up telling us blacks how we need to vote. We fought and died to get that right and 88 percent of us showed up for Clinton in 2016. How many of you whites did? Most of you dumb asses fell for Trumps lies. So  then maybe that's what needs to be discussed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voting in a mindless block is not something to be proud of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do it
Click to expand...



Whites are the MOST split demographic. What are you talking about?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> They realized they should have showed up in 2016. Maybe these Americans will stop making that huge mistake. You vote for who you like and they’ll vote for who they like. Never mind why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHy did they realize that? Was it some change in the legal system, or the government that seriously impacted them?
> 
> Or was it just the result of massive and constant panic and race mongering campaign from the media, and the left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only race mongering comes from you people on the right. Your ass spends all day spewing racist bullshit then at the same time tries telling me how the left and democrats are the racists. Why don't you just shut the fuck up. You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOte HOw I pointed out a flaw in Sealy's point, and then addressed it, making a point of my own.
> 
> while all you did was made unsupported accusations and personally insult me.
> 
> 
> That is you losing the argument and being too stupid to notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your position on how and why blacks vote is both hypocritical and ridiculous and offensively ignorant. Insulting untrue and racist
Click to expand...



I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.

If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.


And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.


----------



## rightwinger

Black turnout in Alabama was impressive this week
If blacks in Georgia, Alabama and a few other red states with Senate elections we shall see


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Black turnout in Alabama was impressive this week
> If blacks in Georgia, Alabama and a few other red states with Senate elections we shall see




Your race baiting is working!

I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.

I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.


Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black turnout in Alabama was impressive this week
> If blacks in Georgia, Alabama and a few other red states with Senate elections we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
Click to expand...


It is not race baiting it is demographics
Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women

Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins

If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans

It's called math....it is not hard


----------



## Freewill

sealybobo said:


> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.


Once again the left wing driving the racial wedge.

The desperation of the democrat party is astounding.  Relying on the black vote to win elections, the black vote, at best, is 13 percent of the voters.  Somehow the democrats miss that or don't seem to care.  As we saw in the 2016 election, it isn't how many blacks show up it is how many of the 67 percent show up.  Numbers don't lie, like democrats.  Now in areas that are predominately black, yes a black person is going to win because blacks vote by race and then call whites racist.


----------



## rightwinger

Freewill said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the left wing driving the racial wedge.
> 
> The desperation of the democrat party is astounding.  Relying on the black vote to win elections, the black vote, at best, is 13 percent of the voters.  Somehow the democrats miss that or don't seem to care.  As we saw in the 2016 election, it isn't how many blacks show up it is how many of the 67 percent show up.  Numbers don't lie, like democrats.  Now in areas that are predominately black, yes a black person is going to win because blacks vote by race and then call whites racist.
Click to expand...


It is not a racial wedge

It is getting out the vote with the demographic that most helps you
Same reason Republicans seek to suppress the black vote


----------



## Freewill

rightwinger said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the left wing driving the racial wedge.
> 
> The desperation of the democrat party is astounding.  Relying on the black vote to win elections, the black vote, at best, is 13 percent of the voters.  Somehow the democrats miss that or don't seem to care.  As we saw in the 2016 election, it isn't how many blacks show up it is how many of the 67 percent show up.  Numbers don't lie, like democrats.  Now in areas that are predominately black, yes a black person is going to win because blacks vote by race and then call whites racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a racial wedge
> 
> It is getting out the vote with the demographic that most helps you
> Same reason Republicans seek to suppress the black vote
Click to expand...

Again, numbers don't lie, like democrats.  There is no voter suppression that is made up BS.  Blacks are plenty smart enough to find a polling station and are plenty capable of having an ID.  Too bad the democrats think so little of blacks, kinda ironic.  Begging for their vote and calling them stupid in the same breath, when do you think they will catch on?

And BS it isn't segregation.  You are appealing to a group of people because of RACE, what is it you can't understand?  If a white man, or black man, only appealed to the white nationalists you would be swallowing your tongue in outrage.  There is no difference in what the democrats do and white nationalist.  So let's face it, what is going to happen is that the Democrat party is going to become the party of blacks and women, you won't be welcomed.


----------



## rightwinger

Freewill said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the left wing driving the racial wedge.
> 
> The desperation of the democrat party is astounding.  Relying on the black vote to win elections, the black vote, at best, is 13 percent of the voters.  Somehow the democrats miss that or don't seem to care.  As we saw in the 2016 election, it isn't how many blacks show up it is how many of the 67 percent show up.  Numbers don't lie, like democrats.  Now in areas that are predominately black, yes a black person is going to win because blacks vote by race and then call whites racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a racial wedge
> 
> It is getting out the vote with the demographic that most helps you
> Same reason Republicans seek to suppress the black vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, numbers don't lie, like democrats.  There is no voter suppression that is made up BS.  Blacks are plenty smart enough to find a polling station and are plenty capable of having an ID.  Too bad the democrats think so little of blacks, kinda ironic.  Begging for their vote and calling them stupid in the same breath, when do you think they will catch on?
> 
> And BS it isn't segregation.  You are appealing to a group of people because of RACE, what is it you can't understand?  If a white man, or black man, only appealed to the white nationalists you would be swallowing your tongue in outrage.  There is no difference in what the democrats do and white nationalist.  So let's face it, what is going to happen is that the Democrat party is going to become the party of blacks and women, you won't be welcomed.
Click to expand...


How do Republicans suppress the black vote?

Demand IDs that many blacks do not have 
Reduce voting hours
Cut down on the number of polling places and number of voting booths in minority neighborhoods


----------



## Freewill

rightwinger said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the left wing driving the racial wedge.
> 
> The desperation of the democrat party is astounding.  Relying on the black vote to win elections, the black vote, at best, is 13 percent of the voters.  Somehow the democrats miss that or don't seem to care.  As we saw in the 2016 election, it isn't how many blacks show up it is how many of the 67 percent show up.  Numbers don't lie, like democrats.  Now in areas that are predominately black, yes a black person is going to win because blacks vote by race and then call whites racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a racial wedge
> 
> It is getting out the vote with the demographic that most helps you
> Same reason Republicans seek to suppress the black vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, numbers don't lie, like democrats.  There is no voter suppression that is made up BS.  Blacks are plenty smart enough to find a polling station and are plenty capable of having an ID.  Too bad the democrats think so little of blacks, kinda ironic.  Begging for their vote and calling them stupid in the same breath, when do you think they will catch on?
> 
> And BS it isn't segregation.  You are appealing to a group of people because of RACE, what is it you can't understand?  If a white man, or black man, only appealed to the white nationalists you would be swallowing your tongue in outrage.  There is no difference in what the democrats do and white nationalist.  So let's face it, what is going to happen is that the Democrat party is going to become the party of blacks and women, you won't be welcomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do Republicans suppress the black vote?
> 
> Demand IDs that many blacks do not have
> Reduce voting hours
> Cut down on the number of polling places and number of voting booths in minority neighborhoods
Click to expand...


Demand IDs that many blacks do not have
*What sort of ID that a black person can not get?  This is made up BS, you ought to think better of blacks if you whole political future is based on their vote.*
Reduce voting hours
*And this does not effect the white vote, how?*
Cut down on the number of polling places and number of voting booths in minority neighborhoods
*Could happen, you could make up anything that could happen. *​


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They realized they should have showed up in 2016. Maybe these Americans will stop making that huge mistake. You vote for who you like and they’ll vote for who they like. Never mind why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHy did they realize that? Was it some change in the legal system, or the government that seriously impacted them?
> 
> Or was it just the result of massive and constant panic and race mongering campaign from the media, and the left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only race mongering comes from you people on the right. Your ass spends all day spewing racist bullshit then at the same time tries telling me how the left and democrats are the racists. Why don't you just shut the fuck up. You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOte HOw I pointed out a flaw in Sealy's point, and then addressed it, making a point of my own.
> 
> while all you did was made unsupported accusations and personally insult me.
> 
> 
> That is you losing the argument and being too stupid to notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your position on how and why blacks vote is both hypocritical and ridiculous and offensively ignorant. Insulting untrue and racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.
> 
> If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.
Click to expand...

They are seeing trumps a con man who can’t get it done. Some people are great campaigners and some are great leaders.

Remember when I talk about black people im really talking about poor blacks and usually the things I say apply to poor whites too.

What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.

Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties.

This is an all republican run government and it’s a joke although you’ll spin that. A huge gift to the rich not the middle class.

I know it hasn’t been a year yet. What else will happen? I can’t wait to see


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHy did they realize that? Was it some change in the legal system, or the government that seriously impacted them?
> 
> Or was it just the result of massive and constant panic and race mongering campaign from the media, and the left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only race mongering comes from you people on the right. Your ass spends all day spewing racist bullshit then at the same time tries telling me how the left and democrats are the racists. Why don't you just shut the fuck up. You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOte HOw I pointed out a flaw in Sealy's point, and then addressed it, making a point of my own.
> 
> while all you did was made unsupported accusations and personally insult me.
> 
> 
> That is you losing the argument and being too stupid to notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your position on how and why blacks vote is both hypocritical and ridiculous and offensively ignorant. Insulting untrue and racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.
> 
> If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are seeing trumps a con man who can’t get it done. Some people are great campaigners and some are great leaders.
> 
> Remember when I talk about black people im really talking about poor blacks and usually the things I say apply to poor whites too.
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties.
> 
> This is an all republican run government and it’s a joke although you’ll spin that. A huge gift to the rich not the middle class.
> 
> I know it hasn’t been a year yet. What else will happen? I can’t wait to see
Click to expand...


We have known the difference between the parties for at least the last 50 years. In fact when you consider the lily white movement by he republicans at he end of the 1800's even longer. You really don't need to talk about blacks at all. Because you stereotype poor blacks just like the republicans do.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black turnout in Alabama was impressive this week
> If blacks in Georgia, Alabama and a few other red states with Senate elections we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not race baiting it is demographics
> Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women
> 
> Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins
> 
> If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
> Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans
> 
> It's called math....it is not hard
Click to expand...

Republicans like blacks not voting. That’s why they spread the rumor there’s no difference between the two parties. If blacks vote republicans have to worry about that voting block. 

Now if we can get young people to start voting. Today’s generation will graduate college with something like 300 Times more student debt than we did. They deserve it if they are too stupid to vote. Republicans made student loans a racket because they don’t fear the youth vote


----------



## sealybobo

Hillary and Bernie said free college and the kids didn’t show up


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black turnout in Alabama was impressive this week
> If blacks in Georgia, Alabama and a few other red states with Senate elections we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not race baiting it is demographics
> Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women
> 
> Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins
> 
> If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
> Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans
> 
> It's called math....it is not hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans like blacks not voting. That’s why they spread the rumor there’s no difference between the two parties. If blacks vote republicans have to worry about that voting block.
> 
> Now if we can get young people to start voting. Today’s generation will graduate college with something like 300 Times more student debt than we did. They deserve it if they are too stupid to vote. Republicans made student loans a racket because they don’t fear the youth vote
Click to expand...


No what we need to do is get so called working class whites out of their confusion. Blacks have been voting. 88 percent voted for Clinton. The problem was the stupid ass whites who fell for the republican lie about Hillary Clinton and the Bernie or bust idiots.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only race mongering comes from you people on the right. Your ass spends all day spewing racist bullshit then at the same time tries telling me how the left and democrats are the racists. Why don't you just shut the fuck up. You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOte HOw I pointed out a flaw in Sealy's point, and then addressed it, making a point of my own.
> 
> while all you did was made unsupported accusations and personally insult me.
> 
> 
> That is you losing the argument and being too stupid to notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your position on how and why blacks vote is both hypocritical and ridiculous and offensively ignorant. Insulting untrue and racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.
> 
> If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are seeing trumps a con man who can’t get it done. Some people are great campaigners and some are great leaders.
> 
> Remember when I talk about black people im really talking about poor blacks and usually the things I say apply to poor whites too.
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties.
> 
> This is an all republican run government and it’s a joke although you’ll spin that. A huge gift to the rich not the middle class.
> 
> I know it hasn’t been a year yet. What else will happen? I can’t wait to see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have known the difference between the parties for at least the last 50 years. In fact when you consider the lily white movement by he republicans at he end of the 1800's even longer. You really don't need to talk about blacks at all. Because you stereotype poor blacks just like the republicans do.
Click to expand...

Because there’s some truth to it. The poor black communities are actually something white Americans have to answer for when we travel abroad. When we brag how great America is they ask what about our ghettos.

Yea we did that to you but the culture you guys have control over. You have poor black men having baby mammas and not raising the next generation right. Don’t act like it’s entirely untrue. You have too many black comedians who bust  your balls for all the ignorant shit “you people” do. Lol. I love you guys but You need to lighten up. No pun intended.

We didn’t invent the word baby mamma you did. It’s a huge reason why those people are in poverty. I wish we could go back to the days where a highschool grad could get a job that could support a family but those days are gone. Black or white you have to have a career before you start a family


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black turnout in Alabama was impressive this week
> If blacks in Georgia, Alabama and a few other red states with Senate elections we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not race baiting it is demographics
> Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women
> 
> Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins
> 
> If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
> Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans
> 
> It's called math....it is not hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans like blacks not voting. That’s why they spread the rumor there’s no difference between the two parties. If blacks vote republicans have to worry about that voting block.
> 
> Now if we can get young people to start voting. Today’s generation will graduate college with something like 300 Times more student debt than we did. They deserve it if they are too stupid to vote. Republicans made student loans a racket because they don’t fear the youth vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what we need to do is get so called working class whites out of their confusion. Blacks have been voting. 88 percent voted for Clinton. The problem was the stupid ass whites who fell for the republican lie about Hillary Clinton and the Bernie or bust idiots.
Click to expand...

Can’t argue that. I always tell people the blacks are the only group that gets it. Women don’t get it that the gop don’t like them. Same with gays, Mexicans Arabs. Republicans would rather try to use Mexicans to win over whites. If it backfires then the next election they’ll try to win them over. Or nominate a Mexican like Rubio or Cruz.

Same with women. Women will switch parties. They don’t realize the republicans are for keeping the good old boys in charge. They don’t realize they benefitted more from affirmative action than blacks did


----------



## sealybobo

Also anyone who likes social security and Medicare should never vote republican but many many do. Blacks are the only voting block that gets it

Blacks that vote. The ones that don’t shame on youz guys


----------



## rightwinger

Freewill said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the left wing driving the racial wedge.
> 
> The desperation of the democrat party is astounding.  Relying on the black vote to win elections, the black vote, at best, is 13 percent of the voters.  Somehow the democrats miss that or don't seem to care.  As we saw in the 2016 election, it isn't how many blacks show up it is how many of the 67 percent show up.  Numbers don't lie, like democrats.  Now in areas that are predominately black, yes a black person is going to win because blacks vote by race and then call whites racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a racial wedge
> 
> It is getting out the vote with the demographic that most helps you
> Same reason Republicans seek to suppress the black vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, numbers don't lie, like democrats.  There is no voter suppression that is made up BS.  Blacks are plenty smart enough to find a polling station and are plenty capable of having an ID.  Too bad the democrats think so little of blacks, kinda ironic.  Begging for their vote and calling them stupid in the same breath, when do you think they will catch on?
> 
> And BS it isn't segregation.  You are appealing to a group of people because of RACE, what is it you can't understand?  If a white man, or black man, only appealed to the white nationalists you would be swallowing your tongue in outrage.  There is no difference in what the democrats do and white nationalist.  So let's face it, what is going to happen is that the Democrat party is going to become the party of blacks and women, you won't be welcomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do Republicans suppress the black vote?
> 
> Demand IDs that many blacks do not have
> Reduce voting hours
> Cut down on the number of polling places and number of voting booths in minority neighborhoods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demand IDs that many blacks do not have
> *What sort of ID that a black person can not get?  This is made up BS, you ought to think better of blacks if you whole political future is based on their vote.*
> Reduce voting hours
> *And this does not effect the white vote, how?*
> Cut down on the number of polling places and number of voting booths in minority neighborhoods
> *Could happen, you could make up anything that could happen. *​
Click to expand...

Given that 90 percent of blacks do not vote Republican, let's say "theoretically" what Republicans might do to hold down the black vote

You and I have a Drivers Licence that we got when we were teens. We wip it out without thinking when asked for ID. But what about people in urban areas?
A drivers license is not a right of passage when you take the bus to get around town. Getting a license means finding someone with a car, taking lessons, going for a test...all for a license that you really don't need
But you can still get a nondriver ID which are conveniently sold at DMVs on the outskirts of town 
But what about other forms of ID?  
Passport is nice......but not may poor people travel the globe
Student ID?  No Republicans made sure they are not allowed
Hunting License?  Yup, you got it........Republicans allow those 

How about we do this?  Once 99% of Americans have an ID we can allow it for voting


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOte HOw I pointed out a flaw in Sealy's point, and then addressed it, making a point of my own.
> 
> while all you did was made unsupported accusations and personally insult me.
> 
> 
> That is you losing the argument and being too stupid to notice.
> 
> 
> 
> Your position on how and why blacks vote is both hypocritical and ridiculous and offensively ignorant. Insulting untrue and racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.
> 
> If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are seeing trumps a con man who can’t get it done. Some people are great campaigners and some are great leaders.
> 
> Remember when I talk about black people im really talking about poor blacks and usually the things I say apply to poor whites too.
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties.
> 
> This is an all republican run government and it’s a joke although you’ll spin that. A huge gift to the rich not the middle class.
> 
> I know it hasn’t been a year yet. What else will happen? I can’t wait to see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have known the difference between the parties for at least the last 50 years. In fact when you consider the lily white movement by he republicans at he end of the 1800's even longer. You really don't need to talk about blacks at all. Because you stereotype poor blacks just like the republicans do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there’s some truth to it. The poor black communities are actually something white Americans have to answer for when we travel abroad. When we brag how great America is they ask what about our ghettos.
> 
> Yea we did that to you but the culture you guys have control over. You have poor black men having baby mammas and not raising the next generation right. Don’t act like it’s entirely untrue. You have too many black comedians who bust  your balls for all the ignorant shit “you people” do. Lol. I love you guys but You need to lighten up. No pun intended.
> 
> We didn’t invent the word baby mamma you did. It’s a huge reason why those people are in poverty. I wish we could go back to the days where a highschool grad could get a job that could support a family but those days are gone. Black or white you have to have a career before you start a family
Click to expand...


There is really no truth to it. I don't have to debate this with you. I was born poor and black like most of us and I saw none of that. I have traveled to hoods all over this nation and have seen none of what you keep saying. You've done exactly what republicans do. You may have seen 1/10 of 1 percent of some blacks clowning and you make a claim. I don't have to act like shit, I say its untrue because it is. I don't listen to black comedians for discussions on the social condition of the black community. Comedians are telling jokes, I listen to blacks who actually study the problem and they say what you keep saying is a load of white racist bull.

Don't act like it's not. No baby mommas is not a huge reason  why we are in poverty. Whites have plenty of baby mommas. In fact they have baby with daddy who left momma. So again, you need to shut the fuck up with your running commentary about  blacks. Whites like you are going to make blacks go to the  republican party. Why not?. You believe the same things.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your position on how and why blacks vote is both hypocritical and ridiculous and offensively ignorant. Insulting untrue and racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.
> 
> If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are seeing trumps a con man who can’t get it done. Some people are great campaigners and some are great leaders.
> 
> Remember when I talk about black people im really talking about poor blacks and usually the things I say apply to poor whites too.
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties.
> 
> This is an all republican run government and it’s a joke although you’ll spin that. A huge gift to the rich not the middle class.
> 
> I know it hasn’t been a year yet. What else will happen? I can’t wait to see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have known the difference between the parties for at least the last 50 years. In fact when you consider the lily white movement by he republicans at he end of the 1800's even longer. You really don't need to talk about blacks at all. Because you stereotype poor blacks just like the republicans do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there’s some truth to it. The poor black communities are actually something white Americans have to answer for when we travel abroad. When we brag how great America is they ask what about our ghettos.
> 
> Yea we did that to you but the culture you guys have control over. You have poor black men having baby mammas and not raising the next generation right. Don’t act like it’s entirely untrue. You have too many black comedians who bust  your balls for all the ignorant shit “you people” do. Lol. I love you guys but You need to lighten up. No pun intended.
> 
> We didn’t invent the word baby mamma you did. It’s a huge reason why those people are in poverty. I wish we could go back to the days where a highschool grad could get a job that could support a family but those days are gone. Black or white you have to have a career before you start a family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is really no truth to it. I don't have to debate this with you. I was born poor and black like most of us and I saw none of that. I have traveled to hoods all over this nation and have seen none of what you keep saying. You've done exactly what republicans do. You may have seen 1/10 of 1 percent of some blacks clowning and you make a claim. I don't have to act like shit, I say its untrue because it is. I don't listen to black comedians for discussions on the social condition of the black community. Comedians are telling jokes, I listen to blacks who actually study the problem and they say what you keep saying is a load of white racist bull.
> 
> Don't act like it's not. No baby mommas is not a huge reason  why we are in poverty. Whites have plenty of baby mommas. In fact they have baby with daddy who left momma. So again, you need to shut the fuck up with your running commentary about  blacks. Whites like you are going to make blacks go to the  republican party. Why not?. You believe the same things.
Click to expand...

There is no reason anyone who doesn’t have kids should be poor in America. If you don’t have kids you can go get a minimum wage job and save because you barely have any bills. You can move. You can join the service. You can go to college.

A lot of young poor people are putting off having kids because of college debt.  They’re taking my advice. Because they don’t want to raise a kid in poverty. I really can’t believe you don’t see this is true. I grew up poor in the city of Detroit till 4th grade and my grandmother never left and we visited her once a week for 30 years. It’s insulting and ridiculous to suggest I don’t know everything I need to know about black culture. I don’t have to imagine what living in the hood is like I lived it. Bars on my grandmas windows bad.

Now imagine a young kid in that neighborhood had two good parents. Taught him how to speak and have goals. That kid could cut lawns or do odd jobs and learn how to save. That kid can make it.

And teach them the law is unfair to minorities because a lot of cops are abusive and prejudice so it’s yes sir no sir to the cops.

This is advice us whites give our kids. You don’t want to listen that’s fine with me.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black turnout in Alabama was impressive this week
> If blacks in Georgia, Alabama and a few other red states with Senate elections we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not race baiting it is demographics
> Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women
> 
> Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins
> 
> If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
> Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans
> 
> It's called math....it is not hard
Click to expand...



And by telling the blacks that the evul white republicans are out to get them, you motivate higher turnout.


Good job!

I mean, you're destroying the fabric of the nation, turning vast numbers of citizens against their fellows, but you are winning elections.


And the cost is distinct enough from your actions, that you can pretend not to realize the cause and effect.


At what point did you realize that my arguments about how all of this would lead to your one party utopia being a hell, were completely correct?


And why do you still want it, even though you realize it will be hell?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black turnout in Alabama was impressive this week
> If blacks in Georgia, Alabama and a few other red states with Senate elections we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not race baiting it is demographics
> Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women
> 
> Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins
> 
> If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
> Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans
> 
> It's called math....it is not hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by telling the blacks that the evul white republicans are out to get them, you motivate higher turnout.
> 
> 
> Good job!
> 
> I mean, you're destroying the fabric of the nation, turning vast numbers of citizens against their fellows, but you are winning elections.
> 
> 
> And the cost is distinct enough from your actions, that you can pretend not to realize the cause and effect.
> 
> 
> At what point did you realize that my arguments about how all of this would lead to your one party utopia being a hell, were completely correct?
> 
> 
> And why do you still want it, even though you realize it will be hell?
Click to expand...


Whites destroyed the fabric of this nation before it was a nation. Shut up.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black turnout in Alabama was impressive this week
> If blacks in Georgia, Alabama and a few other red states with Senate elections we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not race baiting it is demographics
> Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women
> 
> Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins
> 
> If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
> Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans
> 
> It's called math....it is not hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by telling the blacks that the evul white republicans are out to get them, you motivate higher turnout.
> 
> 
> Good job!
> 
> I mean, you're destroying the fabric of the nation, turning vast numbers of citizens against their fellows, but you are winning elections.
> 
> 
> And the cost is distinct enough from your actions, that you can pretend not to realize the cause and effect.
> 
> 
> At what point did you realize that my arguments about how all of this would lead to your one party utopia being a hell, were completely correct?
> 
> 
> And why do you still want it, even though you realize it will be hell?
Click to expand...

Nobody has to tell blacks anything
They can figure out on their own that Republicans are not in their best interests. They have known that for 70 years


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHy did they realize that? Was it some change in the legal system, or the government that seriously impacted them?
> 
> Or was it just the result of massive and constant panic and race mongering campaign from the media, and the left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only race mongering comes from you people on the right. Your ass spends all day spewing racist bullshit then at the same time tries telling me how the left and democrats are the racists. Why don't you just shut the fuck up. You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOte HOw I pointed out a flaw in Sealy's point, and then addressed it, making a point of my own.
> 
> while all you did was made unsupported accusations and personally insult me.
> 
> 
> That is you losing the argument and being too stupid to notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your position on how and why blacks vote is both hypocritical and ridiculous and offensively ignorant. Insulting untrue and racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.
> 
> If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties....
Click to expand...




Meanwhile illegal immigration is way down and the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, has the media mentioned any of that? 


The lying of the press, is going to ruin this nation.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black turnout in Alabama was impressive this week
> If blacks in Georgia, Alabama and a few other red states with Senate elections we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not race baiting it is demographics
> Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women
> 
> Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins
> 
> If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
> Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans
> 
> It's called math....it is not hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans like blacks not voting. That’s why they spread the rumor there’s no difference between the two parties. If blacks vote republicans have to worry about that voting block.
> 
> Now if we can get young people to start voting. Today’s generation will graduate college with something like 300 Times more student debt than we did. They deserve it if they are too stupid to vote. Republicans made student loans a racket because they don’t fear the youth vote
Click to expand...



What are you talking about? I've never said there is no difference between the parties. 

My problem is not with blacks voting, but with them being lied to by the vile media.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black turnout in Alabama was impressive this week
> If blacks in Georgia, Alabama and a few other red states with Senate elections we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not race baiting it is demographics
> Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women
> 
> Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins
> 
> If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
> Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans
> 
> It's called math....it is not hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by telling the blacks that the evul white republicans are out to get them, you motivate higher turnout.
> 
> 
> Good job!
> 
> I mean, you're destroying the fabric of the nation, turning vast numbers of citizens against their fellows, but you are winning elections.
> 
> 
> And the cost is distinct enough from your actions, that you can pretend not to realize the cause and effect.
> 
> 
> At what point did you realize that my arguments about how all of this would lead to your one party utopia being a hell, were completely correct?
> 
> 
> And why do you still want it, even though you realize it will be hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites destroyed the fabric of this nation before it was a nation. Shut up.
Click to expand...




Thanks for making it racial, you racist.


I was talking about the actions of liberals, a group defined by their beliefs and their actions.


YOu saw skin color.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I say it's way too early to tell.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Freewill said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the left wing driving the racial wedge.
> 
> *The desperation of the democrat party is astounding.  Relying on the black vote to win elections, the black vote, at best, is 13 percent of the voters. * Somehow the democrats miss that or don't seem to care.  As we saw in the 2016 election, it isn't how many blacks show up it is how many of the 67 percent show up.  Numbers don't lie, like democrats.  Now in areas that are predominately black, yes a black person is going to win because blacks vote by race and then call whites racist.
Click to expand...


That may be true nationwide, but I happen to know Atlanta and Jacksonville are majority black, more than 60%, even.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black turnout in Alabama was impressive this week
> If blacks in Georgia, Alabama and a few other red states with Senate elections we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not race baiting it is demographics
> Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women
> 
> Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins
> 
> If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
> Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans
> 
> It's called math....it is not hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by telling the blacks that the evul white republicans are out to get them, you motivate higher turnout.
> 
> 
> Good job!
> 
> I mean, you're destroying the fabric of the nation, turning vast numbers of citizens against their fellows, but you are winning elections.
> 
> 
> And the cost is distinct enough from your actions, that you can pretend not to realize the cause and effect.
> 
> 
> At what point did you realize that my arguments about how all of this would lead to your one party utopia being a hell, were completely correct?
> 
> 
> And why do you still want it, even though you realize it will be hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has to tell blacks anything
> They can figure out on their own that Republicans are not in their best interests. They have known that for 70 years
Click to expand...



If you libs believed that, we would not see some many "mistakes" and "errors" out of the vile liberal media.


Propaganda works. Panic mongering works. Race baiting works. 


You know that. Based on your behavior, it could be the only thing you know.



There are a lot of blacks, that based on their positions on the issues, such as abortion, or jobs, or religion, have no real home in the Democratic Party.


YOu know that. That's why you lie so much.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.


Only 40% across the board ever vote. We have 350 million people and only about 120 million voted in the last election.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black turnout in Alabama was impressive this week
> If blacks in Georgia, Alabama and a few other red states with Senate elections we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not race baiting it is demographics
> Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women
> 
> Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins
> 
> If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
> Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans
> 
> It's called math....it is not hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by telling the blacks that the evul white republicans are out to get them, you motivate higher turnout.
> 
> 
> Good job!
> 
> I mean, you're destroying the fabric of the nation, turning vast numbers of citizens against their fellows, but you are winning elections.
> 
> 
> And the cost is distinct enough from your actions, that you can pretend not to realize the cause and effect.
> 
> 
> At what point did you realize that my arguments about how all of this would lead to your one party utopia being a hell, were completely correct?
> 
> 
> And why do you still want it, even though you realize it will be hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites destroyed the fabric of this nation before it was a nation. Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for making it racial, you racist.
> 
> 
> I was talking about the actions of liberals, a group defined by their beliefs and their actions.
> 
> 
> YOu saw skin color.
Click to expand...


Things were made racial on July 4tth,1776 fuck wad,


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black turnout in Alabama was impressive this week
> If blacks in Georgia, Alabama and a few other red states with Senate elections we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not race baiting it is demographics
> Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women
> 
> Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins
> 
> If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
> Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans
> 
> It's called math....it is not hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by telling the blacks that the evul white republicans are out to get them, you motivate higher turnout.
> 
> 
> Good job!
> 
> I mean, you're destroying the fabric of the nation, turning vast numbers of citizens against their fellows, but you are winning elections.
> 
> 
> And the cost is distinct enough from your actions, that you can pretend not to realize the cause and effect.
> 
> 
> At what point did you realize that my arguments about how all of this would lead to your one party utopia being a hell, were completely correct?
> 
> 
> And why do you still want it, even though you realize it will be hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has to tell blacks anything
> They can figure out on their own that Republicans are not in their best interests. They have known that for 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you libs believed that, we would not see some many "mistakes" and "errors" out of the vile liberal media.
> 
> 
> Propaganda works. Panic mongering works. Race baiting works.
> 
> 
> You know that. Based on your behavior, it could be the only thing you know.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of blacks, that based on their positions on the issues, such as abortion, or jobs, or religion, have no real home in the Democratic Party.
> 
> 
> YOu know that. That's why you lie so much.
Click to expand...


Retard, who  the fuck do you think you are talking to? You and the other right wing bitches here do nothing but race bait. All of your conversations revolve around the denigration of black people. Then your punk asses actually try to tell us how we are the racists.  Your retarded ass has psychosis. So shut the fuck up.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not race baiting it is demographics
> Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women
> 
> Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins
> 
> If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
> Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans
> 
> It's called math....it is not hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by telling the blacks that the evul white republicans are out to get them, you motivate higher turnout.
> 
> 
> Good job!
> 
> I mean, you're destroying the fabric of the nation, turning vast numbers of citizens against their fellows, but you are winning elections.
> 
> 
> And the cost is distinct enough from your actions, that you can pretend not to realize the cause and effect.
> 
> 
> At what point did you realize that my arguments about how all of this would lead to your one party utopia being a hell, were completely correct?
> 
> 
> And why do you still want it, even though you realize it will be hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has to tell blacks anything
> They can figure out on their own that Republicans are not in their best interests. They have known that for 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you libs believed that, we would not see some many "mistakes" and "errors" out of the vile liberal media.
> 
> 
> Propaganda works. Panic mongering works. Race baiting works.
> 
> 
> You know that. Based on your behavior, it could be the only thing you know.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of blacks, that based on their positions on the issues, such as abortion, or jobs, or religion, have no real home in the Democratic Party.
> 
> 
> YOu know that. That's why you lie so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retard, who  the fuck do you think you are talking to? You and the other right wing bitches here do nothing but race bait. All of your conversations revolve around the denigration of black people. Then your punk asses actually try to tell us how we are the racists.  Your retarded ass has psychosis. So shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


As if you ever post anywhere outside of the racist forums. 

You don't.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.
> 
> If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.
> 
> 
> 
> They are seeing trumps a con man who can’t get it done. Some people are great campaigners and some are great leaders.
> 
> Remember when I talk about black people im really talking about poor blacks and usually the things I say apply to poor whites too.
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties.
> 
> This is an all republican run government and it’s a joke although you’ll spin that. A huge gift to the rich not the middle class.
> 
> I know it hasn’t been a year yet. What else will happen? I can’t wait to see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have known the difference between the parties for at least the last 50 years. In fact when you consider the lily white movement by he republicans at he end of the 1800's even longer. You really don't need to talk about blacks at all. Because you stereotype poor blacks just like the republicans do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there’s some truth to it. The poor black communities are actually something white Americans have to answer for when we travel abroad. When we brag how great America is they ask what about our ghettos.
> 
> Yea we did that to you but the culture you guys have control over. You have poor black men having baby mammas and not raising the next generation right. Don’t act like it’s entirely untrue. You have too many black comedians who bust  your balls for all the ignorant shit “you people” do. Lol. I love you guys but You need to lighten up. No pun intended.
> 
> We didn’t invent the word baby mamma you did. It’s a huge reason why those people are in poverty. I wish we could go back to the days where a highschool grad could get a job that could support a family but those days are gone. Black or white you have to have a career before you start a family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is really no truth to it. I don't have to debate this with you. I was born poor and black like most of us and I saw none of that. I have traveled to hoods all over this nation and have seen none of what you keep saying. You've done exactly what republicans do. You may have seen 1/10 of 1 percent of some blacks clowning and you make a claim. I don't have to act like shit, I say its untrue because it is. I don't listen to black comedians for discussions on the social condition of the black community. Comedians are telling jokes, I listen to blacks who actually study the problem and they say what you keep saying is a load of white racist bull.
> 
> Don't act like it's not. No baby mommas is not a huge reason  why we are in poverty. Whites have plenty of baby mommas. In fact they have baby with daddy who left momma. So again, you need to shut the fuck up with your running commentary about  blacks. Whites like you are going to make blacks go to the  republican party. Why not?. You believe the same things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn’t have kids should be poor in America. If you don’t have kids you can go get a minimum wage job and save because you barely have any bills. You can move. You can join the service. You can go to college.
> 
> A lot of young poor people are putting off having kids because of college debt.  They’re taking my advice. Because they don’t want to raise a kid in poverty. I really can’t believe you don’t see this is true. I grew up poor in the city of Detroit till 4th grade and my grandmother never left and we visited her once a week for 30 years. It’s insulting and ridiculous to suggest I don’t know everything I need to know about black culture. I don’t have to imagine what living in the hood is like I lived it. Bars on my grandmas windows bad.
> 
> Now imagine a young kid in that neighborhood had two good parents. Taught him how to speak and have goals. That kid could cut lawns or do odd jobs and learn how to save. That kid can make it.
> 
> And teach them the law is unfair to minorities because a lot of cops are abusive and prejudice so it’s yes sir no sir to the cops.
> 
> This is advice us whites give our kids. You don’t want to listen that’s fine with me.
Click to expand...

Most people are poor because of bad choices....divorces, drug use, criminals that can't or won't find work, the handicapped, kids aren't what causes poverty.....unless you just like having them without out getting married.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not race baiting it is demographics
> Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women
> 
> Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins
> 
> If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
> Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans
> 
> It's called math....it is not hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by telling the blacks that the evul white republicans are out to get them, you motivate higher turnout.
> 
> 
> Good job!
> 
> I mean, you're destroying the fabric of the nation, turning vast numbers of citizens against their fellows, but you are winning elections.
> 
> 
> And the cost is distinct enough from your actions, that you can pretend not to realize the cause and effect.
> 
> 
> At what point did you realize that my arguments about how all of this would lead to your one party utopia being a hell, were completely correct?
> 
> 
> And why do you still want it, even though you realize it will be hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites destroyed the fabric of this nation before it was a nation. Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for making it racial, you racist.
> 
> 
> I was talking about the actions of liberals, a group defined by their beliefs and their actions.
> 
> 
> YOu saw skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Things were made racial on July 4tth,1776 fuck wad,
Click to expand...



Oh, they weren't racial in colonial times with widespread slavery? That's interesting. 


Actually, that just shows that you are just spouting shit. 


My point stands. My point about the actions of liberals.

You are the one that tried. to make it racial.


I reject your racism. My point was about liberals regardless of skin color, or ethnicity, or whatever.


LIBERALS AND THEIR ACTIONS.


Dumbass.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not race baiting it is demographics
> Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women
> 
> Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins
> 
> If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
> Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans
> 
> It's called math....it is not hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by telling the blacks that the evul white republicans are out to get them, you motivate higher turnout.
> 
> 
> Good job!
> 
> I mean, you're destroying the fabric of the nation, turning vast numbers of citizens against their fellows, but you are winning elections.
> 
> 
> And the cost is distinct enough from your actions, that you can pretend not to realize the cause and effect.
> 
> 
> At what point did you realize that my arguments about how all of this would lead to your one party utopia being a hell, were completely correct?
> 
> 
> And why do you still want it, even though you realize it will be hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has to tell blacks anything
> They can figure out on their own that Republicans are not in their best interests. They have known that for 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you libs believed that, we would not see some many "mistakes" and "errors" out of the vile liberal media.
> 
> 
> Propaganda works. Panic mongering works. Race baiting works.
> 
> 
> You know that. Based on your behavior, it could be the only thing you know.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of blacks, that based on their positions on the issues, such as abortion, or jobs, or religion, have no real home in the Democratic Party.
> 
> 
> YOu know that. That's why you lie so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retard, who  the fuck do you think you are talking to? You and the other right wing bitches here do nothing but race bait. All of your conversations revolve around the denigration of black people. Then your punk asses actually try to tell us how we are the racists.  Your retarded ass has psychosis. So shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...



Says the person that saw race when I said liberals.


YOur perceptions are completely corrupted by your deep obsession with race.


----------



## Correll

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are seeing trumps a con man who can’t get it done. Some people are great campaigners and some are great leaders.
> 
> Remember when I talk about black people im really talking about poor blacks and usually the things I say apply to poor whites too.
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties.
> 
> This is an all republican run government and it’s a joke although you’ll spin that. A huge gift to the rich not the middle class.
> 
> I know it hasn’t been a year yet. What else will happen? I can’t wait to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have known the difference between the parties for at least the last 50 years. In fact when you consider the lily white movement by he republicans at he end of the 1800's even longer. You really don't need to talk about blacks at all. Because you stereotype poor blacks just like the republicans do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there’s some truth to it. The poor black communities are actually something white Americans have to answer for when we travel abroad. When we brag how great America is they ask what about our ghettos.
> 
> Yea we did that to you but the culture you guys have control over. You have poor black men having baby mammas and not raising the next generation right. Don’t act like it’s entirely untrue. You have too many black comedians who bust  your balls for all the ignorant shit “you people” do. Lol. I love you guys but You need to lighten up. No pun intended.
> 
> We didn’t invent the word baby mamma you did. It’s a huge reason why those people are in poverty. I wish we could go back to the days where a highschool grad could get a job that could support a family but those days are gone. Black or white you have to have a career before you start a family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is really no truth to it. I don't have to debate this with you. I was born poor and black like most of us and I saw none of that. I have traveled to hoods all over this nation and have seen none of what you keep saying. You've done exactly what republicans do. You may have seen 1/10 of 1 percent of some blacks clowning and you make a claim. I don't have to act like shit, I say its untrue because it is. I don't listen to black comedians for discussions on the social condition of the black community. Comedians are telling jokes, I listen to blacks who actually study the problem and they say what you keep saying is a load of white racist bull.
> 
> Don't act like it's not. No baby mommas is not a huge reason  why we are in poverty. Whites have plenty of baby mommas. In fact they have baby with daddy who left momma. So again, you need to shut the fuck up with your running commentary about  blacks. Whites like you are going to make blacks go to the  republican party. Why not?. You believe the same things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn’t have kids should be poor in America. If you don’t have kids you can go get a minimum wage job and save because you barely have any bills. You can move. You can join the service. You can go to college.
> 
> A lot of young poor people are putting off having kids because of college debt.  They’re taking my advice. Because they don’t want to raise a kid in poverty. I really can’t believe you don’t see this is true. I grew up poor in the city of Detroit till 4th grade and my grandmother never left and we visited her once a week for 30 years. It’s insulting and ridiculous to suggest I don’t know everything I need to know about black culture. I don’t have to imagine what living in the hood is like I lived it. Bars on my grandmas windows bad.
> 
> Now imagine a young kid in that neighborhood had two good parents. Taught him how to speak and have goals. That kid could cut lawns or do odd jobs and learn how to save. That kid can make it.
> 
> And teach them the law is unfair to minorities because a lot of cops are abusive and prejudice so it’s yes sir no sir to the cops.
> 
> This is advice us whites give our kids. You don’t want to listen that’s fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people are poor because of bad choices....divorces, drug use, criminals that can't find work, handicapped, kids aren't what causes poverty.....unless you just like having them without out getting married.
Click to expand...



1. FInish high school.

2. Wait till you are married to have kids.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have known the difference between the parties for at least the last 50 years. In fact when you consider the lily white movement by he republicans at he end of the 1800's even longer. You really don't need to talk about blacks at all. Because you stereotype poor blacks just like the republicans do.
> 
> 
> 
> Because there’s some truth to it. The poor black communities are actually something white Americans have to answer for when we travel abroad. When we brag how great America is they ask what about our ghettos.
> 
> Yea we did that to you but the culture you guys have control over. You have poor black men having baby mammas and not raising the next generation right. Don’t act like it’s entirely untrue. You have too many black comedians who bust  your balls for all the ignorant shit “you people” do. Lol. I love you guys but You need to lighten up. No pun intended.
> 
> We didn’t invent the word baby mamma you did. It’s a huge reason why those people are in poverty. I wish we could go back to the days where a highschool grad could get a job that could support a family but those days are gone. Black or white you have to have a career before you start a family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is really no truth to it. I don't have to debate this with you. I was born poor and black like most of us and I saw none of that. I have traveled to hoods all over this nation and have seen none of what you keep saying. You've done exactly what republicans do. You may have seen 1/10 of 1 percent of some blacks clowning and you make a claim. I don't have to act like shit, I say its untrue because it is. I don't listen to black comedians for discussions on the social condition of the black community. Comedians are telling jokes, I listen to blacks who actually study the problem and they say what you keep saying is a load of white racist bull.
> 
> Don't act like it's not. No baby mommas is not a huge reason  why we are in poverty. Whites have plenty of baby mommas. In fact they have baby with daddy who left momma. So again, you need to shut the fuck up with your running commentary about  blacks. Whites like you are going to make blacks go to the  republican party. Why not?. You believe the same things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn’t have kids should be poor in America. If you don’t have kids you can go get a minimum wage job and save because you barely have any bills. You can move. You can join the service. You can go to college.
> 
> A lot of young poor people are putting off having kids because of college debt.  They’re taking my advice. Because they don’t want to raise a kid in poverty. I really can’t believe you don’t see this is true. I grew up poor in the city of Detroit till 4th grade and my grandmother never left and we visited her once a week for 30 years. It’s insulting and ridiculous to suggest I don’t know everything I need to know about black culture. I don’t have to imagine what living in the hood is like I lived it. Bars on my grandmas windows bad.
> 
> Now imagine a young kid in that neighborhood had two good parents. Taught him how to speak and have goals. That kid could cut lawns or do odd jobs and learn how to save. That kid can make it.
> 
> And teach them the law is unfair to minorities because a lot of cops are abusive and prejudice so it’s yes sir no sir to the cops.
> 
> This is advice us whites give our kids. You don’t want to listen that’s fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people are poor because of bad choices....divorces, drug use, criminals that can't find work, handicapped, kids aren't what causes poverty.....unless you just like having them without out getting married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. FInish high school.
> 
> 2. Wait till you are married to have kids.
Click to expand...


Tell that to white kids.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.
> 
> If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.
> 
> 
> 
> They are seeing trumps a con man who can’t get it done. Some people are great campaigners and some are great leaders.
> 
> Remember when I talk about black people im really talking about poor blacks and usually the things I say apply to poor whites too.
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties.
> 
> This is an all republican run government and it’s a joke although you’ll spin that. A huge gift to the rich not the middle class.
> 
> I know it hasn’t been a year yet. What else will happen? I can’t wait to see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have known the difference between the parties for at least the last 50 years. In fact when you consider the lily white movement by he republicans at he end of the 1800's even longer. You really don't need to talk about blacks at all. Because you stereotype poor blacks just like the republicans do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there’s some truth to it. The poor black communities are actually something white Americans have to answer for when we travel abroad. When we brag how great America is they ask what about our ghettos.
> 
> Yea we did that to you but the culture you guys have control over. You have poor black men having baby mammas and not raising the next generation right. Don’t act like it’s entirely untrue. You have too many black comedians who bust  your balls for all the ignorant shit “you people” do. Lol. I love you guys but You need to lighten up. No pun intended.
> 
> We didn’t invent the word baby mamma you did. It’s a huge reason why those people are in poverty. I wish we could go back to the days where a highschool grad could get a job that could support a family but those days are gone. Black or white you have to have a career before you start a family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is really no truth to it. I don't have to debate this with you. I was born poor and black like most of us and I saw none of that. I have traveled to hoods all over this nation and have seen none of what you keep saying. You've done exactly what republicans do. You may have seen 1/10 of 1 percent of some blacks clowning and you make a claim. I don't have to act like shit, I say its untrue because it is. I don't listen to black comedians for discussions on the social condition of the black community. Comedians are telling jokes, I listen to blacks who actually study the problem and they say what you keep saying is a load of white racist bull.
> 
> Don't act like it's not. No baby mommas is not a huge reason  why we are in poverty. Whites have plenty of baby mommas. In fact they have baby with daddy who left momma. So again, you need to shut the fuck up with your running commentary about  blacks. Whites like you are going to make blacks go to the  republican party. Why not?. You believe the same things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn’t have kids should be poor in America. If you don’t have kids you can go get a minimum wage job and save because you barely have any bills. You can move. You can join the service. You can go to college.
> 
> A lot of young poor people are putting off having kids because of college debt.  They’re taking my advice. Because they don’t want to raise a kid in poverty. I really can’t believe you don’t see this is true. I grew up poor in the city of Detroit till 4th grade and my grandmother never left and we visited her once a week for 30 years. It’s insulting and ridiculous to suggest I don’t know everything I need to know about black culture. I don’t have to imagine what living in the hood is like I lived it. Bars on my grandmas windows bad.
> 
> Now imagine a young kid in that neighborhood had two good parents. Taught him how to speak and have goals. That kid could cut lawns or do odd jobs and learn how to save. That kid can make it.
> 
> And teach them the law is unfair to minorities because a lot of cops are abusive and prejudice so it’s yes sir no sir to the cops.
> 
> This is advice us whites give our kids. You don’t want to listen that’s fine with me.
Click to expand...


Sealybobo I am black. Therefore when I tell your white ass you are wrong, it is because you are wrong.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because there’s some truth to it. The poor black communities are actually something white Americans have to answer for when we travel abroad. When we brag how great America is they ask what about our ghettos.
> 
> Yea we did that to you but the culture you guys have control over. You have poor black men having baby mammas and not raising the next generation right. Don’t act like it’s entirely untrue. You have too many black comedians who bust  your balls for all the ignorant shit “you people” do. Lol. I love you guys but You need to lighten up. No pun intended.
> 
> We didn’t invent the word baby mamma you did. It’s a huge reason why those people are in poverty. I wish we could go back to the days where a highschool grad could get a job that could support a family but those days are gone. Black or white you have to have a career before you start a family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is really no truth to it. I don't have to debate this with you. I was born poor and black like most of us and I saw none of that. I have traveled to hoods all over this nation and have seen none of what you keep saying. You've done exactly what republicans do. You may have seen 1/10 of 1 percent of some blacks clowning and you make a claim. I don't have to act like shit, I say its untrue because it is. I don't listen to black comedians for discussions on the social condition of the black community. Comedians are telling jokes, I listen to blacks who actually study the problem and they say what you keep saying is a load of white racist bull.
> 
> Don't act like it's not. No baby mommas is not a huge reason  why we are in poverty. Whites have plenty of baby mommas. In fact they have baby with daddy who left momma. So again, you need to shut the fuck up with your running commentary about  blacks. Whites like you are going to make blacks go to the  republican party. Why not?. You believe the same things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn’t have kids should be poor in America. If you don’t have kids you can go get a minimum wage job and save because you barely have any bills. You can move. You can join the service. You can go to college.
> 
> A lot of young poor people are putting off having kids because of college debt.  They’re taking my advice. Because they don’t want to raise a kid in poverty. I really can’t believe you don’t see this is true. I grew up poor in the city of Detroit till 4th grade and my grandmother never left and we visited her once a week for 30 years. It’s insulting and ridiculous to suggest I don’t know everything I need to know about black culture. I don’t have to imagine what living in the hood is like I lived it. Bars on my grandmas windows bad.
> 
> Now imagine a young kid in that neighborhood had two good parents. Taught him how to speak and have goals. That kid could cut lawns or do odd jobs and learn how to save. That kid can make it.
> 
> And teach them the law is unfair to minorities because a lot of cops are abusive and prejudice so it’s yes sir no sir to the cops.
> 
> This is advice us whites give our kids. You don’t want to listen that’s fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people are poor because of bad choices....divorces, drug use, criminals that can't find work, handicapped, kids aren't what causes poverty.....unless you just like having them without out getting married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. FInish high school.
> 
> 2. Wait till you are married to have kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to white kids.
Click to expand...



I have and will continue to do so.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is really no truth to it. I don't have to debate this with you. I was born poor and black like most of us and I saw none of that. I have traveled to hoods all over this nation and have seen none of what you keep saying. You've done exactly what republicans do. You may have seen 1/10 of 1 percent of some blacks clowning and you make a claim. I don't have to act like shit, I say its untrue because it is. I don't listen to black comedians for discussions on the social condition of the black community. Comedians are telling jokes, I listen to blacks who actually study the problem and they say what you keep saying is a load of white racist bull.
> 
> Don't act like it's not. No baby mommas is not a huge reason  why we are in poverty. Whites have plenty of baby mommas. In fact they have baby with daddy who left momma. So again, you need to shut the fuck up with your running commentary about  blacks. Whites like you are going to make blacks go to the  republican party. Why not?. You believe the same things.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn’t have kids should be poor in America. If you don’t have kids you can go get a minimum wage job and save because you barely have any bills. You can move. You can join the service. You can go to college.
> 
> A lot of young poor people are putting off having kids because of college debt.  They’re taking my advice. Because they don’t want to raise a kid in poverty. I really can’t believe you don’t see this is true. I grew up poor in the city of Detroit till 4th grade and my grandmother never left and we visited her once a week for 30 years. It’s insulting and ridiculous to suggest I don’t know everything I need to know about black culture. I don’t have to imagine what living in the hood is like I lived it. Bars on my grandmas windows bad.
> 
> Now imagine a young kid in that neighborhood had two good parents. Taught him how to speak and have goals. That kid could cut lawns or do odd jobs and learn how to save. That kid can make it.
> 
> And teach them the law is unfair to minorities because a lot of cops are abusive and prejudice so it’s yes sir no sir to the cops.
> 
> This is advice us whites give our kids. You don’t want to listen that’s fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people are poor because of bad choices....divorces, drug use, criminals that can't find work, handicapped, kids aren't what causes poverty.....unless you just like having them without out getting married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. FInish high school.
> 
> 2. Wait till you are married to have kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have and will continue to do so.
Click to expand...


The stick to that and shut up trying to lecture blacks.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn’t have kids should be poor in America. If you don’t have kids you can go get a minimum wage job and save because you barely have any bills. You can move. You can join the service. You can go to college.
> 
> A lot of young poor people are putting off having kids because of college debt.  They’re taking my advice. Because they don’t want to raise a kid in poverty. I really can’t believe you don’t see this is true. I grew up poor in the city of Detroit till 4th grade and my grandmother never left and we visited her once a week for 30 years. It’s insulting and ridiculous to suggest I don’t know everything I need to know about black culture. I don’t have to imagine what living in the hood is like I lived it. Bars on my grandmas windows bad.
> 
> Now imagine a young kid in that neighborhood had two good parents. Taught him how to speak and have goals. That kid could cut lawns or do odd jobs and learn how to save. That kid can make it.
> 
> And teach them the law is unfair to minorities because a lot of cops are abusive and prejudice so it’s yes sir no sir to the cops.
> 
> This is advice us whites give our kids. You don’t want to listen that’s fine with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people are poor because of bad choices....divorces, drug use, criminals that can't find work, handicapped, kids aren't what causes poverty.....unless you just like having them without out getting married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. FInish high school.
> 
> 2. Wait till you are married to have kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stick to that and shut up trying to lecture blacks.
Click to expand...



NOt while you use the poverty of blacks as an prop to smear good Whites and America with.


Actually, even if you stopped that, I would still not stop.


Those blacks are Americans, and it is terrible what you libs have done to them.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are seeing trumps a con man who can’t get it done. Some people are great campaigners and some are great leaders.
> 
> Remember when I talk about black people im really talking about poor blacks and usually the things I say apply to poor whites too.
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties.
> 
> This is an all republican run government and it’s a joke although you’ll spin that. A huge gift to the rich not the middle class.
> 
> I know it hasn’t been a year yet. What else will happen? I can’t wait to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have known the difference between the parties for at least the last 50 years. In fact when you consider the lily white movement by he republicans at he end of the 1800's even longer. You really don't need to talk about blacks at all. Because you stereotype poor blacks just like the republicans do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there’s some truth to it. The poor black communities are actually something white Americans have to answer for when we travel abroad. When we brag how great America is they ask what about our ghettos.
> 
> Yea we did that to you but the culture you guys have control over. You have poor black men having baby mammas and not raising the next generation right. Don’t act like it’s entirely untrue. You have too many black comedians who bust  your balls for all the ignorant shit “you people” do. Lol. I love you guys but You need to lighten up. No pun intended.
> 
> We didn’t invent the word baby mamma you did. It’s a huge reason why those people are in poverty. I wish we could go back to the days where a highschool grad could get a job that could support a family but those days are gone. Black or white you have to have a career before you start a family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is really no truth to it. I don't have to debate this with you. I was born poor and black like most of us and I saw none of that. I have traveled to hoods all over this nation and have seen none of what you keep saying. You've done exactly what republicans do. You may have seen 1/10 of 1 percent of some blacks clowning and you make a claim. I don't have to act like shit, I say its untrue because it is. I don't listen to black comedians for discussions on the social condition of the black community. Comedians are telling jokes, I listen to blacks who actually study the problem and they say what you keep saying is a load of white racist bull.
> 
> Don't act like it's not. No baby mommas is not a huge reason  why we are in poverty. Whites have plenty of baby mommas. In fact they have baby with daddy who left momma. So again, you need to shut the fuck up with your running commentary about  blacks. Whites like you are going to make blacks go to the  republican party. Why not?. You believe the same things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn’t have kids should be poor in America. If you don’t have kids you can go get a minimum wage job and save because you barely have any bills. You can move. You can join the service. You can go to college.
> 
> A lot of young poor people are putting off having kids because of college debt.  They’re taking my advice. Because they don’t want to raise a kid in poverty. I really can’t believe you don’t see this is true. I grew up poor in the city of Detroit till 4th grade and my grandmother never left and we visited her once a week for 30 years. It’s insulting and ridiculous to suggest I don’t know everything I need to know about black culture. I don’t have to imagine what living in the hood is like I lived it. Bars on my grandmas windows bad.
> 
> Now imagine a young kid in that neighborhood had two good parents. Taught him how to speak and have goals. That kid could cut lawns or do odd jobs and learn how to save. That kid can make it.
> 
> And teach them the law is unfair to minorities because a lot of cops are abusive and prejudice so it’s yes sir no sir to the cops.
> 
> This is advice us whites give our kids. You don’t want to listen that’s fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealybobo I am black. Therefore when I tell your white ass you are wrong, it is because you are wrong.
Click to expand...

Well I think your black ass is a racist.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn’t have kids should be poor in America. If you don’t have kids you can go get a minimum wage job and save because you barely have any bills. You can move. You can join the service. You can go to college.
> 
> A lot of young poor people are putting off having kids because of college debt.  They’re taking my advice. Because they don’t want to raise a kid in poverty. I really can’t believe you don’t see this is true. I grew up poor in the city of Detroit till 4th grade and my grandmother never left and we visited her once a week for 30 years. It’s insulting and ridiculous to suggest I don’t know everything I need to know about black culture. I don’t have to imagine what living in the hood is like I lived it. Bars on my grandmas windows bad.
> 
> Now imagine a young kid in that neighborhood had two good parents. Taught him how to speak and have goals. That kid could cut lawns or do odd jobs and learn how to save. That kid can make it.
> 
> And teach them the law is unfair to minorities because a lot of cops are abusive and prejudice so it’s yes sir no sir to the cops.
> 
> This is advice us whites give our kids. You don’t want to listen that’s fine with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people are poor because of bad choices....divorces, drug use, criminals that can't find work, handicapped, kids aren't what causes poverty.....unless you just like having them without out getting married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. FInish high school.
> 
> 2. Wait till you are married to have kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stick to that and shut up trying to lecture blacks.
Click to expand...

Yeah....because blacks know everything.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people are poor because of bad choices....divorces, drug use, criminals that can't find work, handicapped, kids aren't what causes poverty.....unless you just like having them without out getting married.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. FInish high school.
> 
> 2. Wait till you are married to have kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stick to that and shut up trying to lecture blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt while you use the poverty of blacks as an prop to smear good Whites and America with.
> 
> 
> Actually, even if you stopped that, I would still not stop.
> 
> 
> Those blacks are Americans, and it is terrible what you libs have done to them.
Click to expand...


The truth s what It is. Your mental disability doesn't change that. What you say you won't do ain't going to stop nobody. You are the only one who will get stopped. The shame is not on me but in the fact that you are a liar and you really think you can force people to believe your lie. So you really need to shut up and save your lecture for white kids , Do them a favor and teach them the truth instead of the psychosis ridded bullshit you speak now. For if we have to bring forth a comparison, your punk ass ain't going to like what gets said. And the reality of that is, we can prove every fucking word we say. How  about you white boy? Can you? No, That's the answer we all know to be true, Even you.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have known the difference between the parties for at least the last 50 years. In fact when you consider the lily white movement by he republicans at he end of the 1800's even longer. You really don't need to talk about blacks at all. Because you stereotype poor blacks just like the republicans do.
> 
> 
> 
> Because there’s some truth to it. The poor black communities are actually something white Americans have to answer for when we travel abroad. When we brag how great America is they ask what about our ghettos.
> 
> Yea we did that to you but the culture you guys have control over. You have poor black men having baby mammas and not raising the next generation right. Don’t act like it’s entirely untrue. You have too many black comedians who bust  your balls for all the ignorant shit “you people” do. Lol. I love you guys but You need to lighten up. No pun intended.
> 
> We didn’t invent the word baby mamma you did. It’s a huge reason why those people are in poverty. I wish we could go back to the days where a highschool grad could get a job that could support a family but those days are gone. Black or white you have to have a career before you start a family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is really no truth to it. I don't have to debate this with you. I was born poor and black like most of us and I saw none of that. I have traveled to hoods all over this nation and have seen none of what you keep saying. You've done exactly what republicans do. You may have seen 1/10 of 1 percent of some blacks clowning and you make a claim. I don't have to act like shit, I say its untrue because it is. I don't listen to black comedians for discussions on the social condition of the black community. Comedians are telling jokes, I listen to blacks who actually study the problem and they say what you keep saying is a load of white racist bull.
> 
> Don't act like it's not. No baby mommas is not a huge reason  why we are in poverty. Whites have plenty of baby mommas. In fact they have baby with daddy who left momma. So again, you need to shut the fuck up with your running commentary about  blacks. Whites like you are going to make blacks go to the  republican party. Why not?. You believe the same things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn’t have kids should be poor in America. If you don’t have kids you can go get a minimum wage job and save because you barely have any bills. You can move. You can join the service. You can go to college.
> 
> A lot of young poor people are putting off having kids because of college debt.  They’re taking my advice. Because they don’t want to raise a kid in poverty. I really can’t believe you don’t see this is true. I grew up poor in the city of Detroit till 4th grade and my grandmother never left and we visited her once a week for 30 years. It’s insulting and ridiculous to suggest I don’t know everything I need to know about black culture. I don’t have to imagine what living in the hood is like I lived it. Bars on my grandmas windows bad.
> 
> Now imagine a young kid in that neighborhood had two good parents. Taught him how to speak and have goals. That kid could cut lawns or do odd jobs and learn how to save. That kid can make it.
> 
> And teach them the law is unfair to minorities because a lot of cops are abusive and prejudice so it’s yes sir no sir to the cops.
> 
> This is advice us whites give our kids. You don’t want to listen that’s fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealybobo I am black. Therefore when I tell your white ass you are wrong, it is because you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I think your black ass is a racist.
Click to expand...


Like I really worry about what you think.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people are poor because of bad choices....divorces, drug use, criminals that can't find work, handicapped, kids aren't what causes poverty.....unless you just like having them without out getting married.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. FInish high school.
> 
> 2. Wait till you are married to have kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stick to that and shut up trying to lecture blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....because blacks know everything.
Click to expand...


We know more than whites do about our situation.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. FInish high school.
> 
> 2. Wait till you are married to have kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stick to that and shut up trying to lecture blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....because blacks know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know more than whites do about our situation.
Click to expand...



You refuse to understand grade school math. YOu understand nothing. Actively and with intent.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black turnout in Alabama was impressive this week
> If blacks in Georgia, Alabama and a few other red states with Senate elections we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not race baiting it is demographics
> Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women
> 
> Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins
> 
> If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
> Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans
> 
> It's called math....it is not hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by telling the blacks that the evul white republicans are out to get them, you motivate higher turnout.
> 
> 
> Good job!
> 
> I mean, you're destroying the fabric of the nation, turning vast numbers of citizens against their fellows, but you are winning elections.
> 
> 
> And the cost is distinct enough from your actions, that you can pretend not to realize the cause and effect.
> 
> 
> At what point did you realize that my arguments about how all of this would lead to your one party utopia being a hell, were completely correct?
> 
> 
> And why do you still want it, even though you realize it will be hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has to tell blacks anything
> They can figure out on their own that Republicans are not in their best interests. They have known that for 70 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you libs believed that, we would not see some many "mistakes" and "errors" out of the vile liberal media.
> 
> 
> Propaganda works. Panic mongering works. Race baiting works.
> 
> 
> You know that. Based on your behavior, it could be the only thing you know.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of blacks, that based on their positions on the issues, such as abortion, or jobs, or religion, have no real home in the Democratic Party.
> 
> 
> YOu know that. That's why you lie so much.
Click to expand...

Give me an example where the vile media is incorrect about your parties views towards minorities


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have and will continue to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stick to that and shut up trying to lecture blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....because blacks know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know more than whites do about our situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to understand grade school math. YOu understand nothing. Actively and with intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand  math perfectly. You are just wasting words white boy.
> 
> Can we get that national policy of anti discrimination against whites in the areas you gave been requested to show?
Click to expand...



Your position on anti-white discrimination in the Ivy Leagues is based on you pretending to not understand simple proportions.


Without an ability to understand such math, you cannot understand any large issue.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....because blacks know everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know more than whites do about our situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to understand grade school math. YOu understand nothing. Actively and with intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand  math perfectly. You are just wasting words white boy.
> 
> Can we get that national policy of anti discrimination against whites in the areas you gave been requested to show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your position on anti-white discrimination in the Ivy Leagues is based on you pretending to not understand simple proportions.
> 
> 
> Without an ability to understand such math, you cannot understand any large issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand proportions vey well.
> 
> Can we get that national policy of anti discrimination against whites in the areas you gave been requested to show?
Click to expand...



Not with you. I've learned your dodges and they are not interesting.


----------



## Freewill

Marion Morrison said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the left wing driving the racial wedge.
> 
> *The desperation of the democrat party is astounding.  Relying on the black vote to win elections, the black vote, at best, is 13 percent of the voters. * Somehow the democrats miss that or don't seem to care.  As we saw in the 2016 election, it isn't how many blacks show up it is how many of the 67 percent show up.  Numbers don't lie, like democrats.  Now in areas that are predominately black, yes a black person is going to win because blacks vote by race and then call whites racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may be true nationwide, but I happen to know Atlanta and Jacksonville are majority black, more than 60%, even.
Click to expand...

I'll assume that to be true, most of the major cities are comprised of a majority of blacks.

So let's look at numbers.  According to the swing state of PA. The 2016 census has the white population at 82 percent, the black population at 11.8 percent.

U.S. Census Bureau QuickFacts: Pennsylvania

Now consider that just the white population, removing Latinos is 77 percent.  Which means that in PA the Latino population is 5 percent.

The racial profile of Philadelphia: 

45.3% White.
44.1% Black.
Harrisburg: 28% White 
                   54% Black

Pittsburgh  65% White
                   27% Black

Do those number surprise you in any way?  If they do I am guessing you were thinking that blacks made up a larger proportion of the population.  By their representation in sports, TV ads and TV shows it isn't surprising if you did.  They by far exceed 13 percent representation.
Harrisburg, PA Population by Race and Ethnicity - CLRSearch


----------



## rightwinger

2018 should be interesting

Consider it a referendum on Trumps America

Black and Hispanic turnout will be key in many congressional districts as well as key Senate races in Arizona and Nevada

Getting millenials off their asses will also be key

The older white vote is lost


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. FInish high school.
> 
> 2. Wait till you are married to have kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stick to that and shut up trying to lecture blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....because blacks know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know more than whites do about our situation.
Click to expand...

And you feel you can speak for all blacks in America. 
As if you're all on the same plantation being taken care of by your White Democrat task masters.
Noted.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have and will continue to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stick to that and shut up trying to lecture blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....because blacks know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know more than whites do about our situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to understand grade school math. YOu understand nothing. Actively and with intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand  math perfectly. You are just wasting words white boy.
> 
> Can we get that national policy of anti discrimination against whites in the areas you gave been requested to show?
Click to expand...

"White Boy"???

White Boy is the same as calling somebody an "n" word.
I think you need to knock it off or your 'Black Ass' is gonna be banned.


----------



## Freewill

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have and will continue to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stick to that and shut up trying to lecture blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....because blacks know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know more than whites do about our situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to understand grade school math. YOu understand nothing. Actively and with intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand  math perfectly. You are just wasting words white boy.
> 
> Can we get that national policy of anti discrimination against whites in the areas you gave been requested to show?
Click to expand...

"white boy?"  Racist much?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to understand grade school math. YOu understand nothing. Actively and with intent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand  math perfectly. You are just wasting words white boy.
> 
> Can we get that national policy of anti discrimination against whites in the areas you gave been requested to show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your position on anti-white discrimination in the Ivy Leagues is based on you pretending to not understand simple proportions.
> 
> 
> Without an ability to understand such math, you cannot understand any large issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand proportions vey well.
> 
> Can we get that national policy of anti discrimination against whites in the areas you gave been requested to show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not with you. I've learned your dodges and they are not interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get that national policy of anti discrimination against whites in the areas you gave been requested to show?
> 
> You are the one dodging.
> ..
Click to expand...


We spent pages and days of you playing stupid. I have no reason to believe that anything has changed.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> 2018 should be interesting
> 
> Consider it a referendum on Trumps America
> 
> Black and Hispanic turnout will be key in many congressional districts as well as key Senate races in Arizona and Nevada
> 
> Getting millenials off their asses will also be key
> 
> The older white vote is lost




Hence the need for constant race and panic mongering.


RW, can you imagine a world were you libs would be about issues instead of propaganda?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only race mongering comes from you people on the right. Your ass spends all day spewing racist bullshit then at the same time tries telling me how the left and democrats are the racists. Why don't you just shut the fuck up. You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOte HOw I pointed out a flaw in Sealy's point, and then addressed it, making a point of my own.
> 
> while all you did was made unsupported accusations and personally insult me.
> 
> 
> That is you losing the argument and being too stupid to notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your position on how and why blacks vote is both hypocritical and ridiculous and offensively ignorant. Insulting untrue and racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.
> 
> If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile illegal immigration is way down and the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, has the media mentioned any of that?
> 
> 
> The lying of the press, is going to ruin this nation.
Click to expand...

Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.

Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.

Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black turnout in Alabama was impressive this week
> If blacks in Georgia, Alabama and a few other red states with Senate elections we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your race baiting is working!
> 
> I wonder how the whites you are constantly smearing are feeling about that.
> 
> I see you have given up on your future being an Utopia.
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to a future that is not a Dystopia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not race baiting it is demographics
> Black/white, old/young, rural/urban, educated/uneducated, men/women
> 
> Turnout which plays a role in who ultimately wins
> 
> If 90% of blacks vote democratic, a large turnout of blacks affect the results
> Just like a large turnout of older people helps Republicans
> 
> It's called math....it is not hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans like blacks not voting. That’s why they spread the rumor there’s no difference between the two parties. If blacks vote republicans have to worry about that voting block.
> 
> Now if we can get young people to start voting. Today’s generation will graduate college with something like 300 Times more student debt than we did. They deserve it if they are too stupid to vote. Republicans made student loans a racket because they don’t fear the youth vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? I've never said there is no difference between the parties.
> 
> My problem is not with blacks voting, but with them being lied to by the vile media.
Click to expand...

Ohhh the media! They realize it’s you not the media lying to them.


----------



## sealybobo

Marion Morrison said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the left wing driving the racial wedge.
> 
> *The desperation of the democrat party is astounding.  Relying on the black vote to win elections, the black vote, at best, is 13 percent of the voters. * Somehow the democrats miss that or don't seem to care.  As we saw in the 2016 election, it isn't how many blacks show up it is how many of the 67 percent show up.  Numbers don't lie, like democrats.  Now in areas that are predominately black, yes a black person is going to win because blacks vote by race and then call whites racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may be true nationwide, but I happen to know Atlanta and Jacksonville are majority black, more than 60%, even.
Click to expand...

Black people showing up, particularly black women, cost judge Roy Moore the senate and that pisses republicans off


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are seeing trumps a con man who can’t get it done. Some people are great campaigners and some are great leaders.
> 
> Remember when I talk about black people im really talking about poor blacks and usually the things I say apply to poor whites too.
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties.
> 
> This is an all republican run government and it’s a joke although you’ll spin that. A huge gift to the rich not the middle class.
> 
> I know it hasn’t been a year yet. What else will happen? I can’t wait to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have known the difference between the parties for at least the last 50 years. In fact when you consider the lily white movement by he republicans at he end of the 1800's even longer. You really don't need to talk about blacks at all. Because you stereotype poor blacks just like the republicans do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there’s some truth to it. The poor black communities are actually something white Americans have to answer for when we travel abroad. When we brag how great America is they ask what about our ghettos.
> 
> Yea we did that to you but the culture you guys have control over. You have poor black men having baby mammas and not raising the next generation right. Don’t act like it’s entirely untrue. You have too many black comedians who bust  your balls for all the ignorant shit “you people” do. Lol. I love you guys but You need to lighten up. No pun intended.
> 
> We didn’t invent the word baby mamma you did. It’s a huge reason why those people are in poverty. I wish we could go back to the days where a highschool grad could get a job that could support a family but those days are gone. Black or white you have to have a career before you start a family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is really no truth to it. I don't have to debate this with you. I was born poor and black like most of us and I saw none of that. I have traveled to hoods all over this nation and have seen none of what you keep saying. You've done exactly what republicans do. You may have seen 1/10 of 1 percent of some blacks clowning and you make a claim. I don't have to act like shit, I say its untrue because it is. I don't listen to black comedians for discussions on the social condition of the black community. Comedians are telling jokes, I listen to blacks who actually study the problem and they say what you keep saying is a load of white racist bull.
> 
> Don't act like it's not. No baby mommas is not a huge reason  why we are in poverty. Whites have plenty of baby mommas. In fact they have baby with daddy who left momma. So again, you need to shut the fuck up with your running commentary about  blacks. Whites like you are going to make blacks go to the  republican party. Why not?. You believe the same things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn’t have kids should be poor in America. If you don’t have kids you can go get a minimum wage job and save because you barely have any bills. You can move. You can join the service. You can go to college.
> 
> A lot of young poor people are putting off having kids because of college debt.  They’re taking my advice. Because they don’t want to raise a kid in poverty. I really can’t believe you don’t see this is true. I grew up poor in the city of Detroit till 4th grade and my grandmother never left and we visited her once a week for 30 years. It’s insulting and ridiculous to suggest I don’t know everything I need to know about black culture. I don’t have to imagine what living in the hood is like I lived it. Bars on my grandmas windows bad.
> 
> Now imagine a young kid in that neighborhood had two good parents. Taught him how to speak and have goals. That kid could cut lawns or do odd jobs and learn how to save. That kid can make it.
> 
> And teach them the law is unfair to minorities because a lot of cops are abusive and prejudice so it’s yes sir no sir to the cops.
> 
> This is advice us whites give our kids. You don’t want to listen that’s fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people are poor because of bad choices....divorces, drug use, criminals that can't or won't find work, the handicapped, kids aren't what causes poverty.....unless you just like having them without out getting married.
Click to expand...

Wrong! Most people are poor because they are born into it


----------



## sealybobo

And the world needs ditch diggers. Capitalism relies on having poor people to pick from


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 should be interesting
> 
> Consider it a referendum on Trumps America
> 
> Black and Hispanic turnout will be key in many congressional districts as well as key Senate races in Arizona and Nevada
> 
> Getting millenials off their asses will also be key
> 
> The older white vote is lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the need for constant race and panic mongering.
> 
> 
> RW, can you imagine a world were you libs would be about issues instead of propaganda?
Click to expand...


It is called politics
You get out the vote among those who are most likely to support you

With 90 percent of blacks refusing to vote Republican, there is no need to create panic

They know the score


----------



## Freewill

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOte HOw I pointed out a flaw in Sealy's point, and then addressed it, making a point of my own.
> 
> while all you did was made unsupported accusations and personally insult me.
> 
> 
> That is you losing the argument and being too stupid to notice.
> 
> 
> 
> Your position on how and why blacks vote is both hypocritical and ridiculous and offensively ignorant. Insulting untrue and racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.
> 
> If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile illegal immigration is way down and the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, has the media mentioned any of that?
> 
> 
> The lying of the press, is going to ruin this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
Click to expand...

Consider this, when Bush and Obama came into office they both faced a recession.  Bush's didn't last long and had a good recovery.  Obama's didn't last much longer but the recovery was weak and drawn out.

What did Bush do?  He gave people back their money so they could spend it thus speeding the recovery.  Which of course cost us with an increase in debt.

What did Obama do?  He created the stimulus.  How much of that stimulus did the working men and women get?  Zero.  It all went to big business.  Maybe some trickled down but mostly Obama stimulate the economy by helping out big business.  And we all know what happened to the debt, increased more than all the presidents before him.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOte HOw I pointed out a flaw in Sealy's point, and then addressed it, making a point of my own.
> 
> while all you did was made unsupported accusations and personally insult me.
> 
> 
> That is you losing the argument and being too stupid to notice.
> 
> 
> 
> Your position on how and why blacks vote is both hypocritical and ridiculous and offensively ignorant. Insulting untrue and racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.
> 
> If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile illegal immigration is way down and the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, has the media mentioned any of that?
> 
> 
> The lying of the press, is going to ruin this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
Click to expand...

The economy went from doing okay to doing great.
Just because we weren't in a recession it doesn't mean the economy was doing great.
After all, you whiners where complaining about income inequality, which is a ridiculous premise, and the widening of the wage gap.
Under Obama taxes went up and incomes went down.
And if you haven't been paying attention, blue states are filled with the thousands of homeless.
Those fires in Southern California were caused by a combination of mismanagement by the Democrats in government and a massive influx of homeless people who are cooking Hobo Stew in the hills.


----------



## Freewill

sealybobo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the left wing driving the racial wedge.
> 
> *The desperation of the democrat party is astounding.  Relying on the black vote to win elections, the black vote, at best, is 13 percent of the voters. * Somehow the democrats miss that or don't seem to care.  As we saw in the 2016 election, it isn't how many blacks show up it is how many of the 67 percent show up.  Numbers don't lie, like democrats.  Now in areas that are predominately black, yes a black person is going to win because blacks vote by race and then call whites racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may be true nationwide, but I happen to know Atlanta and Jacksonville are majority black, more than 60%, even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people showing up, particularly black women, cost judge Roy Moore the senate and that pisses republicans off
Click to expand...

Do you ever bother posting a link to your "statistics?"


----------



## Freewill

sealybobo said:


> And the world needs ditch diggers. Capitalism relies on having poor people to pick from


Yeah, and the democrats need their pool cleaned and their nannies on the cheap.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the left wing driving the racial wedge.
> 
> *The desperation of the democrat party is astounding.  Relying on the black vote to win elections, the black vote, at best, is 13 percent of the voters. * Somehow the democrats miss that or don't seem to care.  As we saw in the 2016 election, it isn't how many blacks show up it is how many of the 67 percent show up.  Numbers don't lie, like democrats.  Now in areas that are predominately black, yes a black person is going to win because blacks vote by race and then call whites racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may be true nationwide, but I happen to know Atlanta and Jacksonville are majority black, more than 60%, even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people showing up, particularly black women, cost judge Roy Moore the senate and that pisses republicans off
Click to expand...

Yep....black women from GA, FL, CA, NY, NJ, and other parts of the country.


----------



## Death Angel

sealybobo said:


> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> Hopefully, only the 6% who don't vote for the Democrat chains
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have known the difference between the parties for at least the last 50 years. In fact when you consider the lily white movement by he republicans at he end of the 1800's even longer. You really don't need to talk about blacks at all. Because you stereotype poor blacks just like the republicans do.
> 
> 
> 
> Because there’s some truth to it. The poor black communities are actually something white Americans have to answer for when we travel abroad. When we brag how great America is they ask what about our ghettos.
> 
> Yea we did that to you but the culture you guys have control over. You have poor black men having baby mammas and not raising the next generation right. Don’t act like it’s entirely untrue. You have too many black comedians who bust  your balls for all the ignorant shit “you people” do. Lol. I love you guys but You need to lighten up. No pun intended.
> 
> We didn’t invent the word baby mamma you did. It’s a huge reason why those people are in poverty. I wish we could go back to the days where a highschool grad could get a job that could support a family but those days are gone. Black or white you have to have a career before you start a family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is really no truth to it. I don't have to debate this with you. I was born poor and black like most of us and I saw none of that. I have traveled to hoods all over this nation and have seen none of what you keep saying. You've done exactly what republicans do. You may have seen 1/10 of 1 percent of some blacks clowning and you make a claim. I don't have to act like shit, I say its untrue because it is. I don't listen to black comedians for discussions on the social condition of the black community. Comedians are telling jokes, I listen to blacks who actually study the problem and they say what you keep saying is a load of white racist bull.
> 
> Don't act like it's not. No baby mommas is not a huge reason  why we are in poverty. Whites have plenty of baby mommas. In fact they have baby with daddy who left momma. So again, you need to shut the fuck up with your running commentary about  blacks. Whites like you are going to make blacks go to the  republican party. Why not?. You believe the same things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn’t have kids should be poor in America. If you don’t have kids you can go get a minimum wage job and save because you barely have any bills. You can move. You can join the service. You can go to college.
> 
> A lot of young poor people are putting off having kids because of college debt.  They’re taking my advice. Because they don’t want to raise a kid in poverty. I really can’t believe you don’t see this is true. I grew up poor in the city of Detroit till 4th grade and my grandmother never left and we visited her once a week for 30 years. It’s insulting and ridiculous to suggest I don’t know everything I need to know about black culture. I don’t have to imagine what living in the hood is like I lived it. Bars on my grandmas windows bad.
> 
> Now imagine a young kid in that neighborhood had two good parents. Taught him how to speak and have goals. That kid could cut lawns or do odd jobs and learn how to save. That kid can make it.
> 
> And teach them the law is unfair to minorities because a lot of cops are abusive and prejudice so it’s yes sir no sir to the cops.
> 
> This is advice us whites give our kids. You don’t want to listen that’s fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people are poor because of bad choices....divorces, drug use, criminals that can't find work, handicapped, kids aren't what causes poverty.....unless you just like having them without out getting married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. FInish high school.
> 
> 2. Wait till you are married to have kids.
Click to expand...

This is where I jump sides and I start agreeing with you white privileged ignorant racist. Lol no offense.

I have to agree moving forward anyone who has a kid they can’t afford is responsible. Not whitey. Teach your children well folks. 

Since the 2007 crash birth rates have gone down in the middle class. We don’t want to be poor. Poor Mexicans muslims and blacks don’t care. They’re already poor. But they don’t vote. 


I think the capitalists that run our country would shit themselves if the poor stopped having kids. Then the government would give huge tax breaks to get people to breed more. And we’d start immigrating more legal immigrants


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have known the difference between the parties for at least the last 50 years. In fact when you consider the lily white movement by he republicans at he end of the 1800's even longer. You really don't need to talk about blacks at all. Because you stereotype poor blacks just like the republicans do.
> 
> 
> 
> Because there’s some truth to it. The poor black communities are actually something white Americans have to answer for when we travel abroad. When we brag how great America is they ask what about our ghettos.
> 
> Yea we did that to you but the culture you guys have control over. You have poor black men having baby mammas and not raising the next generation right. Don’t act like it’s entirely untrue. You have too many black comedians who bust  your balls for all the ignorant shit “you people” do. Lol. I love you guys but You need to lighten up. No pun intended.
> 
> We didn’t invent the word baby mamma you did. It’s a huge reason why those people are in poverty. I wish we could go back to the days where a highschool grad could get a job that could support a family but those days are gone. Black or white you have to have a career before you start a family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is really no truth to it. I don't have to debate this with you. I was born poor and black like most of us and I saw none of that. I have traveled to hoods all over this nation and have seen none of what you keep saying. You've done exactly what republicans do. You may have seen 1/10 of 1 percent of some blacks clowning and you make a claim. I don't have to act like shit, I say its untrue because it is. I don't listen to black comedians for discussions on the social condition of the black community. Comedians are telling jokes, I listen to blacks who actually study the problem and they say what you keep saying is a load of white racist bull.
> 
> Don't act like it's not. No baby mommas is not a huge reason  why we are in poverty. Whites have plenty of baby mommas. In fact they have baby with daddy who left momma. So again, you need to shut the fuck up with your running commentary about  blacks. Whites like you are going to make blacks go to the  republican party. Why not?. You believe the same things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn’t have kids should be poor in America. If you don’t have kids you can go get a minimum wage job and save because you barely have any bills. You can move. You can join the service. You can go to college.
> 
> A lot of young poor people are putting off having kids because of college debt.  They’re taking my advice. Because they don’t want to raise a kid in poverty. I really can’t believe you don’t see this is true. I grew up poor in the city of Detroit till 4th grade and my grandmother never left and we visited her once a week for 30 years. It’s insulting and ridiculous to suggest I don’t know everything I need to know about black culture. I don’t have to imagine what living in the hood is like I lived it. Bars on my grandmas windows bad.
> 
> Now imagine a young kid in that neighborhood had two good parents. Taught him how to speak and have goals. That kid could cut lawns or do odd jobs and learn how to save. That kid can make it.
> 
> And teach them the law is unfair to minorities because a lot of cops are abusive and prejudice so it’s yes sir no sir to the cops.
> 
> This is advice us whites give our kids. You don’t want to listen that’s fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people are poor because of bad choices....divorces, drug use, criminals that can't or won't find work, the handicapped, kids aren't what causes poverty.....unless you just like having them without out getting married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong! Most people are poor because they are born into it
Click to expand...



I was born into it and I'm not poor. My Dad was a door to door Fuller Brush salesman. My mom lost her job when she became handicapped when I was 8 years old. 
My wife was born into a home with a single mother who worked the fields in AL and she got married when she was a child just so she could eat.
Right now we're worth a couple of million. My annual income is roughly $170k before taxes, mostly from our investments.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOte HOw I pointed out a flaw in Sealy's point, and then addressed it, making a point of my own.
> 
> while all you did was made unsupported accusations and personally insult me.
> 
> 
> That is you losing the argument and being too stupid to notice.
> 
> 
> 
> Your position on how and why blacks vote is both hypocritical and ridiculous and offensively ignorant. Insulting untrue and racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.
> 
> If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile illegal immigration is way down and the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, has the media mentioned any of that?
> 
> 
> The lying of the press, is going to ruin this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
Click to expand...





I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.

I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".


But, hopefully soon, it will start.


ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.


----------



## mudwhistle

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your position on how and why blacks vote is both hypocritical and ridiculous and offensively ignorant. Insulting untrue and racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.
> 
> If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile illegal immigration is way down and the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, has the media mentioned any of that?
> 
> 
> The lying of the press, is going to ruin this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
Click to expand...

I would like a reduction in costs.
Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is really no truth to it. I don't have to debate this with you. I was born poor and black like most of us and I saw none of that. I have traveled to hoods all over this nation and have seen none of what you keep saying. You've done exactly what republicans do. You may have seen 1/10 of 1 percent of some blacks clowning and you make a claim. I don't have to act like shit, I say its untrue because it is. I don't listen to black comedians for discussions on the social condition of the black community. Comedians are telling jokes, I listen to blacks who actually study the problem and they say what you keep saying is a load of white racist bull.
> 
> Don't act like it's not. No baby mommas is not a huge reason  why we are in poverty. Whites have plenty of baby mommas. In fact they have baby with daddy who left momma. So again, you need to shut the fuck up with your running commentary about  blacks. Whites like you are going to make blacks go to the  republican party. Why not?. You believe the same things.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn’t have kids should be poor in America. If you don’t have kids you can go get a minimum wage job and save because you barely have any bills. You can move. You can join the service. You can go to college.
> 
> A lot of young poor people are putting off having kids because of college debt.  They’re taking my advice. Because they don’t want to raise a kid in poverty. I really can’t believe you don’t see this is true. I grew up poor in the city of Detroit till 4th grade and my grandmother never left and we visited her once a week for 30 years. It’s insulting and ridiculous to suggest I don’t know everything I need to know about black culture. I don’t have to imagine what living in the hood is like I lived it. Bars on my grandmas windows bad.
> 
> Now imagine a young kid in that neighborhood had two good parents. Taught him how to speak and have goals. That kid could cut lawns or do odd jobs and learn how to save. That kid can make it.
> 
> And teach them the law is unfair to minorities because a lot of cops are abusive and prejudice so it’s yes sir no sir to the cops.
> 
> This is advice us whites give our kids. You don’t want to listen that’s fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people are poor because of bad choices....divorces, drug use, criminals that can't find work, handicapped, kids aren't what causes poverty.....unless you just like having them without out getting married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. FInish high school.
> 
> 2. Wait till you are married to have kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have and will continue to do so.
Click to expand...

They aren’t complaining that it’s because they are white. They know it’s their parents fault. Or their fault. They know they should have done better in school. They know if they want better they may need to move out of the town they live in. 

I give them the same advice. If they concentrate on finding a career before they knock a girl up they will be fine. If they have drive and a talent better than fine. 

If you want to fuck wear a condom. Your life may depend on it. Or lifestyle


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people are poor because of bad choices....divorces, drug use, criminals that can't find work, handicapped, kids aren't what causes poverty.....unless you just like having them without out getting married.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. FInish high school.
> 
> 2. Wait till you are married to have kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stick to that and shut up trying to lecture blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt while you use the poverty of blacks as an prop to smear good Whites and America with.
> 
> 
> Actually, even if you stopped that, I would still not stop.
> 
> 
> Those blacks are Americans, and it is terrible what you libs have done to them.
Click to expand...

Not done to them. You did that to them. Our crime is not giving blacks good advice. It’s not politically correct to tell them they’re doing it to themselves now. Look when Denzel or Cosby speak out


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 should be interesting
> 
> Consider it a referendum on Trumps America
> 
> Black and Hispanic turnout will be key in many congressional districts as well as key Senate races in Arizona and Nevada
> 
> Getting millenials off their asses will also be key
> 
> The older white vote is lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the need for constant race and panic mongering.
> 
> 
> RW, can you imagine a world were you libs would be about issues instead of propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is called politics
> You get out the vote among those who are most likely to support you
> 
> With 90 percent of blacks refusing to vote Republican, there is no need to create panic
> 
> They know the score
Click to expand...




Interesting rationalizations for your behavior.


What do we on the Right do, that you pretend to yourself is equivalent to your side's constant panic and race mongering?


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be worrying about how small and stupid the white Democrat vote is now.
> 
> Black fascists are destroying your “progressive” cred and smarter white voters are leaving your party in droves.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
Click to expand...


Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.

Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.

Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population. 


"Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
Source:

Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. FInish high school.
> 
> 2. Wait till you are married to have kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stick to that and shut up trying to lecture blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt while you use the poverty of blacks as an prop to smear good Whites and America with.
> 
> 
> Actually, even if you stopped that, I would still not stop.
> 
> 
> Those blacks are Americans, and it is terrible what you libs have done to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not done to them. You did that to them. Our crime is not giving blacks good advice. It’s not politically correct to tell them they’re doing it to themselves now. Look when Denzel or Cosby speak out
Click to expand...




Not sure how you are defining "me" in that statement.

It was not "me" that replaced the black father with the welfare check.

I guess you can hold me responsible for my past support of Free Trade and the economic damage to black job prospects from that.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. FInish high school.
> 
> 2. Wait till you are married to have kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stick to that and shut up trying to lecture blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt while you use the poverty of blacks as an prop to smear good Whites and America with.
> 
> 
> Actually, even if you stopped that, I would still not stop.
> 
> 
> Those blacks are Americans, and it is terrible what you libs have done to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not done to them. You did that to them. Our crime is not giving blacks good advice. It’s not politically correct to tell them they’re doing it to themselves now. Look when Denzel or Cosby speak out
Click to expand...

The problem with some people is they won't listen to good advice.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your position on how and why blacks vote is both hypocritical and ridiculous and offensively ignorant. Insulting untrue and racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.
> 
> If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile illegal immigration is way down and the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, has the media mentioned any of that?
> 
> 
> The lying of the press, is going to ruin this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
Click to expand...

The ceos might be wise to give raises before the 2020 elections. They want to see if they have to. If republicans win 2018 they won’t. Then we will use that to win back blue collar defectors hopefully


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stick to that and shut up trying to lecture blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt while you use the poverty of blacks as an prop to smear good Whites and America with.
> 
> 
> Actually, even if you stopped that, I would still not stop.
> 
> 
> Those blacks are Americans, and it is terrible what you libs have done to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not done to them. You did that to them. Our crime is not giving blacks good advice. It’s not politically correct to tell them they’re doing it to themselves now. Look when Denzel or Cosby speak out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with some people is they won't listen to good advice.
Click to expand...

They know the advice is good but they want to focus on the things we do or did wrong to them. Still too many white hiring managers aren’t hiring young black men.

My advice will help change these white hiring managers perception of blacks. 

And if it’s really that much harder for a black man to find a good job then definitely don’t have kids till you have established yourself. But black people will say I’m suggesting eugenics. Ridiculous


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.
> 
> If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile illegal immigration is way down and the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, has the media mentioned any of that?
> 
> 
> The lying of the press, is going to ruin this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ceos might be wise to give raises before the 2020 elections. They want to see if they have to. If republicans win 2018 they won’t. Then we will use that to win back blue collar defectors hopefully
Click to expand...



Republicans don't operate that way. 


We don't put politics ahead of our professional responsibilities.


That's how liberals have come to dominate certain industries.


Because they discriminate. In areas or departments they control, they discriminate against conservatives. 

WHile cons don't.


Thus, conformity of opinion is slowly established.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have and will continue to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stick to that and shut up trying to lecture blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt while you use the poverty of blacks as an prop to smear good Whites and America with.
> 
> 
> Actually, even if you stopped that, I would still not stop.
> 
> 
> Those blacks are Americans, and it is terrible what you libs have done to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not done to them. You did that to them. Our crime is not giving blacks good advice. It’s not politically correct to tell them they’re doing it to themselves now. Look when Denzel or Cosby speak out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with some people is they won't listen to good advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They know the advice is good but they want to focus on the things we do or did wrong to them. Still too many white hiring managers aren’t hiring young black men.
> 
> My advice will help change these white hiring managers perception of blacks.
> 
> And if it’s really that much harder for a black man to find a good job then definitely don’t have kids till you have established yourself. But black people will say I’m suggesting eugenics. Ridiculous
Click to expand...

Hate to have to alert you to current events.....but blacks are reminded constantly that all of their screwups are Whitey's fault by, I'm sure, well-intentioned Democrats, who only want their votes......


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 should be interesting
> 
> Consider it a referendum on Trumps America
> 
> Black and Hispanic turnout will be key in many congressional districts as well as key Senate races in Arizona and Nevada
> 
> Getting millenials off their asses will also be key
> 
> The older white vote is lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the need for constant race and panic mongering.
> 
> 
> RW, can you imagine a world were you libs would be about issues instead of propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is called politics
> You get out the vote among those who are most likely to support you
> 
> With 90 percent of blacks refusing to vote Republican, there is no need to create panic
> 
> They know the score
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting rationalizations for your behavior.
> 
> 
> What do we on the Right do, that you pretend to yourself is equivalent to your side's constant panic and race mongering?
Click to expand...

It's a combination of what Republicans do and what they refuse to do

They oppose affirmative action, healthcare for poor children, enforce strict drug laws, voter suppression, unemployment benefits, social programs....among many, many others

While Democrats support business incentives for impoverished communities......Republicans support moving business out

Republicans also embrace alt right which exists to extend racist policies


----------



## Indeependent

In Nassau County, historically Republican, even though the number of Republicans voting is increasing, usually by less than 100%, the Democrats have more than doubled their voter participation.
The Democrats have just taken the County Executive and Town of Hempstead Supervisor seats.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question, a fairly reasonable one considering the short time frame since the presidential election.
> 
> If my claim was ignorant, then explain what I do not know, about what has happened to make blacks "realize" what you say they have realized.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say anything negative about blacks. I commented on the actions of the vile media and left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile illegal immigration is way down and the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, has the media mentioned any of that?
> 
> 
> The lying of the press, is going to ruin this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
Click to expand...

You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?

You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile illegal immigration is way down and the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, has the media mentioned any of that?
> 
> 
> The lying of the press, is going to ruin this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
Click to expand...

I suggest you proofread your posts before you push the red button.
And I'm an investor as well as part of the working class, you imbecile.

I make $26 hr working for the government, but I've invested my earnings and bought properties which bring in 3/4 of my income. I mainly work because of the insurance and the retirement.
I wonder if you even think that's possible.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stick to that and shut up trying to lecture blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOt while you use the poverty of blacks as an prop to smear good Whites and America with.
> 
> 
> Actually, even if you stopped that, I would still not stop.
> 
> 
> Those blacks are Americans, and it is terrible what you libs have done to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not done to them. You did that to them. Our crime is not giving blacks good advice. It’s not politically correct to tell them they’re doing it to themselves now. Look when Denzel or Cosby speak out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with some people is they won't listen to good advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They know the advice is good but they want to focus on the things we do or did wrong to them. Still too many white hiring managers aren’t hiring young black men.
> 
> My advice will help change these white hiring managers perception of blacks.
> 
> And if it’s really that much harder for a black man to find a good job then definitely don’t have kids till you have established yourself. But black people will say I’m suggesting eugenics. Ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate to have to alert you to current events.....but blacks are reminded constantly that all of their screwups are Whitey's fault by, I'm sure, well-intentioned Democrats, who only want their votes......
Click to expand...

Didn’t bill get into an argument with a black person last year? I wonder how many blacks took offense and took it out on Hillary.

In rhetrospect Hillary sucked. The right effectively campaigned against her for 20 years


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile illegal immigration is way down and the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, has the media mentioned any of that?
> 
> 
> The lying of the press, is going to ruin this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you proofread your posts before you push the red button.
> And I'm an investor as well as part of the working class, you imbecile.
> 
> I make $26 hr working for the government, but I've invested my earnings and bought properties which bring in 3/4 of my income. I mainly work because of the insurance and the retirement.
> I wonder if you even think that's possible.
Click to expand...

Lol. You make enough I get you voting gop. But don’t tell the rest of us to vote for policies that benefit you not us. Plus you’re a hypocrite sucking on the gov teet


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> What has trump done? Tried to take their healthcare away. Cuts to social programs.
> 
> Blacks are realizing there is a difference between the parties....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile illegal immigration is way down and the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, has the media mentioned any of that?
> 
> 
> The lying of the press, is going to ruin this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
Click to expand...



Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile illegal immigration is way down and the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, has the media mentioned any of that?
> 
> 
> The lying of the press, is going to ruin this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
Click to expand...

I think I know your position on this subject even though you’ve never said what your position is. You may acknowledge that wrongs have been done to blacks in the past and this isn’t a perfect world but any young person in the ghetto who wants to make it can. Am I right? Do you blame parents? Do you even acknowledge the prejudice blacks face? Who knows. You never say shit


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile illegal immigration is way down and the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, has the media mentioned any of that?
> 
> 
> The lying of the press, is going to ruin this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
Click to expand...

Class warfare is real. I wish you were a young teach just starting out. Huge student debt, less pay, no pensions like you’re getting, or job security and social security probably won’t be what it’s like for you. Your entire career has been in the public union teaching. You had it good. But you vote for Betsy devos? But what do you care you already got yours right?


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile illegal immigration is way down and the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, has the media mentioned any of that?
> 
> 
> The lying of the press, is going to ruin this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
Click to expand...

Class warfare is billionaire Trump against working Americans


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class warfare is billionaire Trump against working Americans
Click to expand...

Giving us a thousand dollar tax break and meanwhile the billionaires and corporations make billions. He must believe in trickle down. 

He’s certainly not worried about the debt anymore


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class warfare is billionaire Trump against working Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Giving us a thousand dollar tax break and meanwhile the billionaires and corporations make billions. He must believe in trickle down.
> 
> He’s certainly not worried about the debt anymore
Click to expand...

Our "tax break" is offset by slashes on benefits

The wealthy got YUGE tax breaks and no cuts in write offs


----------



## Unkotare

Idiot leftists _have to_ believe in the bullshit of class warfare because they haven't had an original idea at least since that no-good son of a bitch fdr croaked. Even most of their own voters have moved beyond such nonsense, but they can't consider anything else.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .... Your entire career has been in the public union teaching. .....




People who suck at guessing should wise up and stop trying at some point.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Your entire career has been in the public union teaching. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who suck at guessing should wise up and stop trying at some point.
Click to expand...

You don’t work for a public school? You aren’t in a union? You aren’t getting a pension?

Btw loved fdr


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 should be interesting
> 
> Consider it a referendum on Trumps America
> 
> Black and Hispanic turnout will be key in many congressional districts as well as key Senate races in Arizona and Nevada
> 
> Getting millenials off their asses will also be key
> 
> The older white vote is lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the need for constant race and panic mongering.
> 
> 
> RW, can you imagine a world were you libs would be about issues instead of propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is called politics
> You get out the vote among those who are most likely to support you
> 
> With 90 percent of blacks refusing to vote Republican, there is no need to create panic
> 
> They know the score
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting rationalizations for your behavior.
> 
> 
> What do we on the Right do, that you pretend to yourself is equivalent to your side's constant panic and race mongering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a combination of what Republicans do and what they refuse to do
> 
> They oppose affirmative action,
Click to expand...



Actually they don't.


Some radical conservatives have noticed the Affirmative Action has become pro-black discrimination, and now are against it.


But the GOP is still living in the past on that issue, and still supports such programs nor have they taken any serious steps to end them.







> healthcare for poor children,




No we do not.






> enforce strict drug laws,




Those drug laws are the law of the land. Are you saying the democrats don't enforce the law when they are in power? 


I mean, I know that, I'm just surprised that you would be honest about it.


Anytime you want to discuss drug legalization, you start that conversation.


Make sure to include the part where you assume that blacks want it. 


Because lots do not. They know damn well how drugs are not a victimless crime.







> voter suppression,



Nonsense.




> unemployment benefits,



Crazy talk.





> social programs.




The US federal budget is primarily social programs now. If Republicans are against one now and again, it is not significant. 





> While Democrats support business incentives for impoverished communities..




Yeah, how has that worked out?



> ....Republicans support moving business out




Republicans don't do that. Business owners do that, and you know well why. Don't play stupid.




> Republicans also embrace alt right which exists to extend racist policies




And back to race baiting, you asshole.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 should be interesting
> 
> Consider it a referendum on Trumps America
> 
> Black and Hispanic turnout will be key in many congressional districts as well as key Senate races in Arizona and Nevada
> 
> Getting millenials off their asses will also be key
> 
> The older white vote is lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the need for constant race and panic mongering.
> 
> 
> RW, can you imagine a world were you libs would be about issues instead of propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is called politics
> You get out the vote among those who are most likely to support you
> 
> With 90 percent of blacks refusing to vote Republican, there is no need to create panic
> 
> They know the score
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting rationalizations for your behavior.
> 
> 
> What do we on the Right do, that you pretend to yourself is equivalent to your side's constant panic and race mongering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a combination of what Republicans do and what they refuse to do
> 
> They oppose affirmative action,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they don't.
> 
> 
> Some radical conservatives have noticed the Affirmative Action has become pro-black discrimination, and now are against it.
> 
> 
> But the GOP is still living in the past on that issue, and still supports such programs nor have they taken any serious steps to end them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthcare for poor children,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No we do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enforce strict drug laws,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those drug laws are the law of the land. Are you saying the democrats don't enforce the law when they are in power?
> 
> 
> I mean, I know that, I'm just surprised that you would be honest about it.
> 
> 
> Anytime you want to discuss drug legalization, you start that conversation.
> 
> 
> Make sure to include the part where you assume that blacks want it.
> 
> 
> Because lots do not. They know damn well how drugs are not a victimless crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voter suppression,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unemployment benefits,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The US federal budget is primarily social programs now. If Republicans are against one now and again, it is not significant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Democrats support business incentives for impoverished communities..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how has that worked out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Republicans support moving business out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't do that. Business owners do that, and you know well why. Don't play stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans also embrace alt right which exists to extend racist policies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And back to race baiting, you asshole.
Click to expand...


Nice try, but a miserable fail on your part

Trying to deny GOP policy while the GOP has a documented budget is ridiculous


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class warfare is billionaire Trump against working Americans
Click to expand...



Trump was the only candidate with policies designed to help working Americans.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true at all.  In fact educated white collar men didn't vote for Roy Moore or Donald Trump.
> 
> You mean racists are leaving the Democratic party?  Yes the GOP are using the Southern Strategy again only it's not reserved for just the south.  White racists all over America want to take back their country.
> 
> All we have to do is get out the vote.  We did in 2008 but not the midterms.  And so we bash the people who don't show up to vote but then cry that things aren't going their way.  The reason the rich and the GOP still control America is because the masses don't vote every 2 years.  I don't even mind if they vote wrong because eventually they'll change their vote when they realize they've been duped.  What I don't like is when people think it doesn't matter and they don't show up to vote.
> 
> Which is what Republicans hope for.  Either they con you into voting for them or they hope to discourage you from voting.
> 
> 
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
Click to expand...

Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.

#I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class warfare is billionaire Trump against working Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was the only candidate with policies designed to help working Americans.
Click to expand...


LOL

Still waiting for that "Trickle Down"


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class warfare is billionaire Trump against working Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was the only candidate with policies designed to help working Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Still waiting for that "Trickle Down"
Click to expand...



Seriously, what are you talking about?


Cause, if is his tax package, that won't kick in for a year, sooo, what are you talking about?


If not that, then really, wtf, are you talking about?


----------



## mudwhistle

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class warfare is billionaire Trump against working Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was the only candidate with policies designed to help working Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Still waiting for that "Trickle Down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what are you talking about?
> 
> 
> Cause, if is his tax package, that won't kick in for a year, sooo, what are you talking about?
> 
> 
> If not that, then really, wtf, are you talking about?
Click to expand...

You're a liar.
The primary reason they're voting for it before the end of the year is to make it retroactive for this tax year.
So it takes effect on your 2017 tax return.


----------



## sealybobo

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
Click to expand...


He barely won the white educated vote.

College graduates backed Clinton by a 9-point margin (52%-43%), while those without a college degree backed Trump 52%-44%. This is by far the widest gap in support among college graduates and non-college graduates in exit polls dating back to 1980. For example, in 2012, there was hardly any difference between the two groups: College graduates backed Obama over Romney by 50%-48%, and those without a college degree also supported Obama 51%-47%.

Among whites, Trump won an overwhelming share of those without a college degree; and among white college graduates – a group that many identified as key for a potential Clinton victory – Trump outperformed Clinton by a narrow 4-point margin.

Trump’s margin among whites without a college degree is the largest among any candidate in exit polls since 1980. Two-thirds (67%) of non-college whites backed Trump, compared with just 28% who supported Clinton, resulting in a 39-point advantage for Trump among this group. In 2012 and 2008, non-college whites also preferred the Republican over the Democratic candidate but by less one-sided margins (61%-36% and 58%-40%, respectively).

Trump won whites with a college degree 49% to 45%. In 2012, Romney won college whites by a somewhat wider margin in 2012 (56%-42%). Trump’s advantage among this group is the same as John McCain’s margin in 2008 (51%-47%).


----------



## sealybobo

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
Click to expand...


I wonder why Republicans always win the non educated white vote.


----------



## ptbw forever

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> 
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why Republicans always win the non educated white vote.
Click to expand...

They don’t usually.

Trump was the first Republican to win non-college educated white women since Reagan.


----------



## sealybobo

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why Republicans always win the non educated white vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t usually.
> 
> Trump was the first Republican to win non-college educated white women since Reagan.
Click to expand...

They watch the apprentice. 

And btw Reagan was the beginning of the end for the middle class. You guys like to blame frank Dodd carter Clinton or pelosi but it was Reagan and then GWB who screwed us royal. Republicans have not been good to the middle class. Let’s hope that’s changing


----------



## ptbw forever

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why Republicans always win the non educated white vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t usually.
> 
> Trump was the first Republican to win non-college educated white women since Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They watch the apprentice.
> 
> And btw Reagan was the beginning of the end for the middle class. You guys like to blame frank Dodd carter Clinton or pelosi but it was Reagan and then GWB who screwed us royal. Republicans have not been good to the middle class. Let’s hope that’s changing
Click to expand...

The audience for that show was actually mostly middle class Democrats....


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The educated white vote went to Trump, moron.
> 
> The anti-intellectual and retarded vote went almost exclusively to Hillary, as it did to Obama and Bill before her.
> 
> 
> Racism is all Democrats have anymore. Anti-white racism that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
Click to expand...


Trump captured more of the non college educated white vote than any candidate since the 1980 election. Look it up, clown.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He barely won the white educated vote.
> 
> College graduates backed Clinton by a 9-point margin (52%-43%), while those without a college degree backed Trump 52%-44%. This is by far the widest gap in support among college graduates and non-college graduates in exit polls dating back to 1980. For example, in 2012, there was hardly any difference between the two groups: College graduates backed Obama over Romney by 50%-48%, and those without a college degree also supported Obama 51%-47%.
> 
> Among whites, Trump won an overwhelming share of those without a college degree; and among white college graduates – a group that many identified as key for a potential Clinton victory – Trump outperformed Clinton by a narrow 4-point margin.
> 
> Trump’s margin among whites without a college degree is the largest among any candidate in exit polls since 1980. Two-thirds (67%) of non-college whites backed Trump, compared with just 28% who supported Clinton, resulting in a 39-point advantage for Trump among this group. In 2012 and 2008, non-college whites also preferred the Republican over the Democratic candidate but by less one-sided margins (61%-36% and 58%-40%, respectively).
> 
> Trump won whites with a college degree 49% to 45%. In 2012, Romney won college whites by a somewhat wider margin in 2012 (56%-42%). Trump’s advantage among this group is the same as John McCain’s margin in 2008 (51%-47%).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, KatSteve is an idiot.
> 
> What else is new?
Click to expand...




ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He barely won the white educated vote.
> 
> College graduates backed Clinton by a 9-point margin (52%-43%), while those without a college degree backed Trump 52%-44%. This is by far the widest gap in support among college graduates and non-college graduates in exit polls dating back to 1980. For example, in 2012, there was hardly any difference between the two groups: College graduates backed Obama over Romney by 50%-48%, and those without a college degree also supported Obama 51%-47%.
> 
> Among whites, Trump won an overwhelming share of those without a college degree; and among white college graduates – a group that many identified as key for a potential Clinton victory – Trump outperformed Clinton by a narrow 4-point margin.
> 
> Trump’s margin among whites without a college degree is the largest among any candidate in exit polls since 1980. Two-thirds (67%) of non-college whites backed Trump, compared with just 28% who supported Clinton, resulting in a 39-point advantage for Trump among this group. In 2012 and 2008, non-college whites also preferred the Republican over the Democratic candidate but by less one-sided margins (61%-36% and 58%-40%, respectively).
> 
> Trump won whites with a college degree 49% to 45%. In 2012, Romney won college whites by a somewhat wider margin in 2012 (56%-42%). Trump’s advantage among this group is the same as John McCain’s margin in 2008 (51%-47%).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, KatSteve is an idiot.
Click to expand...




ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He barely won the white educated vote.
> 
> College graduates backed Clinton by a 9-point margin (52%-43%), while those without a college degree backed Trump 52%-44%. This is by far the widest gap in support among college graduates and non-college graduates in exit polls dating back to 1980. For example, in 2012, there was hardly any difference between the two groups: College graduates backed Obama over Romney by 50%-48%, and those without a college degree also supported Obama 51%-47%.
> 
> Among whites, Trump won an overwhelming share of those without a college degree; and among white college graduates – a group that many identified as key for a potential Clinton victory – Trump outperformed Clinton by a narrow 4-point margin.
> 
> Trump’s margin among whites without a college degree is the largest among any candidate in exit polls since 1980. Two-thirds (67%) of non-college whites backed Trump, compared with just 28% who supported Clinton, resulting in a 39-point advantage for Trump among this group. In 2012 and 2008, non-college whites also preferred the Republican over the Democratic candidate but by less one-sided margins (61%-36% and 58%-40%, respectively).
> 
> Trump won whites with a college degree 49% to 45%. In 2012, Romney won college whites by a somewhat wider margin in 2012 (56%-42%). Trump’s advantage among this group is the same as John McCain’s margin in 2008 (51%-47%).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, KatSteve is an idiot.
> 
> What else is new?
Click to expand...

What is not new is that white college educated voters accounted for a minimal part of Trumps victory. What is new is that more non college educated working class white voters turned out for Trump than they have since the 1980 election.

Read for a change.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re wrong look it up. Trump did not get the educated voters. He did better than McCain and Romney but Hillary got the educated vote. Fact
> 
> 
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump captured more of the non college educated white vote than any candidate since the 1980 election. Look it up, clown.
Click to expand...

And Hillary won the high school dropouts that Democrats ALWAYS win....


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Trump captured more of the non college educated white vote than any candidate since the 1980 election. Look it up, clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hillary won the high school dropouts that Democrats ALWAYS win....
Click to expand...

When President Obama took office, white Americans with a high school diploma or less education identified about equally as Democratic or Democratic-leaning and Republican and Republican-leaning. But since then, the share of people that identify as Republican or leaning Republican has jumped by 14 percentage points since 2008, from 45 to 59 percent. In comparison, the share of people who have some college or are college grads has grown by 9 points and 1 point, respectively."







Subdivide that even further, and white men without a college degree have swung particularly dramatically. In 1992, they identified as Democratic or Democratic-leaning by 7 points. Today, the gap is 38 points, in favor of Republicans. That's a 45-point swing over 24 years.

fast-growing death rates via suicide, drugs and alcohol, the decline in "blue-collar" jobs, and the perception that they are unfairly disadvantaged via policies like affirmative action.

(This isn't necessarily limited to men, of course; less-educated women are likely moving parties for similar reasons.)

One thing that's clear from these data is that white men's (and to a lesser extent women's) flight from the Democratic Party began before Trump was a national political figure. Many reports from the campaign trail have suggested that he is tapping into those voters' greatest concerns and fears.

However, one important caveat: It's not necessarily clear that Trump will do all that much better among these voters than Mitt Romney did. In recent polls, Trump's and Romney's support among white non-college voters has looked pretty similar, as NPR's Domenico Montanaro wrote recently. A recent CNN poll put Trump at 66 percent with white non-college grads. As Montanaro reported, Romney won 61 percent.

Democrats do well among fast-growing groups

Some of the fastest-growing groups — Hispanics and college-educated Americans — tend to be Democratic. As we said above, the Democratic Party is growing more and more educated, with college-age voters taking up a bigger and bigger slice of that party.

Meanwhile, the Republican Party is slowly but surely getting older. In 1992, 19 percent of Republican and Republican-leaning registered voters were 65 and older. Today, it's 25 percent. Meanwhile, voters 18-29 fell from 21 to 13 percent. And voters under 50 altogether fell from 61 percent to 42 percent. Here's what those changes have looked like over 24 years.

This decades-long sorting into different parties — more-educated people into the Democratic Party and less-educated people into the GOP, for example — may reflect that American voters have changed how often they vote across party lines.




"One might speculate that people are aligning their party ID with their vote more so than they were before," says Ruy Teixeira, senior fellow at the left-leaning Center for American Progress, who has studied the white working-class vote closely.

This is also happening alongside growing polarization. It's possible that what's driving this is the "Big Sort" — the idea that Americans are living increasingly among people like them, which helps further entrench them in their worldviews and keeps them from other viewpoints.

So while Democrats may have a demographic advantage in fast-growing voter groups, the Big Sort could make governing all the harder. For that reason, Teixeira said, Hillary Clinton needs to still try to win over white, non-college voters right now — even if they are clearly in Trump's camp. Likewise, there is pressure on Trump to win over more nonwhite, college-educated, and women voters.

"It's not just about winning the election; it's about finding a way to govern," Teixeira added.

Update: This post was updated on Sept. 13 at 5:39 p.m. with new margin-of-error information.


demographics
democrats
republicans

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
LISTEN ON NPR ONE
APPLE PODCASTS
GOOGLE PLAY MUSIC
RSS



*POLITICS*
*Trump Celebrates Legislative Win After Congress Passes $1.5 Trillion Tax Cut Bill*



*POLITICS*
*From 'Covfefe' To Slamming CNN: Trump's Year In Tweets*
*Popular on NPR.org*



*NATIONAL SECURITY*
*'I Don't Know Where It's From': Former UFO Program Head On Navy Jet Footage*



*STRANGE NEWS*
*Is This The Saddest Christmas Tree In The World?*
*NPR Editors' Picks*



*NATIONAL*
*Latino Identity Fades As Immigrant Ties Weaken, Study Finds*



*LATIN AMERICA*
*8 Americans Among The Dead In Yucatan Bus Crash*
*nprpolitics*


ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The educated WHITE vote, dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump captured more of the non college educated white vote than any candidate since the 1980 election. Look it up, clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hillary won the high school dropouts that Democrats ALWAYS win....
Click to expand...


CHARTS: White Voters Without College Degrees Are Fleeing The Democratic Party


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Trump captured more of the non college educated white vote than any candidate since the 1980 election. Look it up, clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hillary won the high school dropouts that Democrats ALWAYS win....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When President Obama took office, white Americans with a high school diploma or less education identified about equally as Democratic or Democratic-leaning and Republican and Republican-leaning. But since then, the share of people that identify as Republican or leaning Republican has jumped by 14 percentage points since 2008, from 45 to 59 percent. In comparison, the share of people who have some college or are college grads has grown by 9 points and 1 point, respectively."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subdivide that even further, and white men without a college degree have swung particularly dramatically. In 1992, they identified as Democratic or Democratic-leaning by 7 points. Today, the gap is 38 points, in favor of Republicans. That's a 45-point swing over 24 years.
> 
> fast-growing death rates via suicide, drugs and alcohol, the decline in "blue-collar" jobs, and the perception that they are unfairly disadvantaged via policies like affirmative action.
> 
> (This isn't necessarily limited to men, of course; less-educated women are likely moving parties for similar reasons.)
> 
> One thing that's clear from these data is that white men's (and to a lesser extent women's) flight from the Democratic Party began before Trump was a national political figure. Many reports from the campaign trail have suggested that he is tapping into those voters' greatest concerns and fears.
> 
> However, one important caveat: It's not necessarily clear that Trump will do all that much better among these voters than Mitt Romney did. In recent polls, Trump's and Romney's support among white non-college voters has looked pretty similar, as NPR's Domenico Montanaro wrote recently. A recent CNN poll put Trump at 66 percent with white non-college grads. As Montanaro reported, Romney won 61 percent.
> 
> Democrats do well among fast-growing groups
> 
> Some of the fastest-growing groups — Hispanics and college-educated Americans — tend to be Democratic. As we said above, the Democratic Party is growing more and more educated, with college-age voters taking up a bigger and bigger slice of that party.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Republican Party is slowly but surely getting older. In 1992, 19 percent of Republican and Republican-leaning registered voters were 65 and older. Today, it's 25 percent. Meanwhile, voters 18-29 fell from 21 to 13 percent. And voters under 50 altogether fell from 61 percent to 42 percent. Here's what those changes have looked like over 24 years.
> 
> This decades-long sorting into different parties — more-educated people into the Democratic Party and less-educated people into the GOP, for example — may reflect that American voters have changed how often they vote across party lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One might speculate that people are aligning their party ID with their vote more so than they were before," says Ruy Teixeira, senior fellow at the left-leaning Center for American Progress, who has studied the white working-class vote closely.
> 
> This is also happening alongside growing polarization. It's possible that what's driving this is the "Big Sort" — the idea that Americans are living increasingly among people like them, which helps further entrench them in their worldviews and keeps them from other viewpoints.
> 
> So while Democrats may have a demographic advantage in fast-growing voter groups, the Big Sort could make governing all the harder. For that reason, Teixeira said, Hillary Clinton needs to still try to win over white, non-college voters right now — even if they are clearly in Trump's camp. Likewise, there is pressure on Trump to win over more nonwhite, college-educated, and women voters.
> 
> "It's not just about winning the election; it's about finding a way to govern," Teixeira added.
> 
> Update: This post was updated on Sept. 13 at 5:39 p.m. with new margin-of-error information.
> 
> 
> demographics
> democrats
> republicans
> 
> Facebook
> Twitter
> Flipboard
> LISTEN ON NPR ONE
> APPLE PODCASTS
> GOOGLE PLAY MUSIC
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> *POLITICS*
> *Trump Celebrates Legislative Win After Congress Passes $1.5 Trillion Tax Cut Bill*
> 
> 
> 
> *POLITICS*
> *From 'Covfefe' To Slamming CNN: Trump's Year In Tweets*
> *Popular on NPR.org*
> 
> 
> 
> *NATIONAL SECURITY*
> *'I Don't Know Where It's From': Former UFO Program Head On Navy Jet Footage*
> 
> 
> 
> *STRANGE NEWS*
> *Is This The Saddest Christmas Tree In The World?*
> *NPR Editors' Picks*
> 
> 
> 
> *NATIONAL*
> *Latino Identity Fades As Immigrant Ties Weaken, Study Finds*
> 
> 
> 
> *LATIN AMERICA*
> *8 Americans Among The Dead In Yucatan Bus Crash*
> *nprpolitics*
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may actually be true. I talked to lots of trump supporters and a lot of them had degrees. Doesn’t surprise me. They probably always vote republican. They make good money and are comfortable enough to be conservatives. They have the conservative gene or daddy raised them that way.
> 
> My brother said something like,”I’m sick of feeling guilty for my success and privilege I worked hard to get”. Trump tapped into that feeling. He’s a con man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump captured more of the non college educated white vote than any candidate since the 1980 election. Look it up, clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hillary won the high school dropouts that Democrats ALWAYS win....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CHARTS: White Voters Without College Degrees Are Fleeing The Democratic Party
Click to expand...

Maybe because the Democrats hate white people and have literally told working class white people to go fuck themselves several times?

What about the massive number of non-white voters without college degrees that vote exclusively Democrat and drag the education level of the party down every year?


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Trump captured more of the non college educated white vote than any candidate since the 1980 election. Look it up, clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hillary won the high school dropouts that Democrats ALWAYS win....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When President Obama took office, white Americans with a high school diploma or less education identified about equally as Democratic or Democratic-leaning and Republican and Republican-leaning. But since then, the share of people that identify as Republican or leaning Republican has jumped by 14 percentage points since 2008, from 45 to 59 percent. In comparison, the share of people who have some college or are college grads has grown by 9 points and 1 point, respectively."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subdivide that even further, and white men without a college degree have swung particularly dramatically. In 1992, they identified as Democratic or Democratic-leaning by 7 points. Today, the gap is 38 points, in favor of Republicans. That's a 45-point swing over 24 years.
> 
> fast-growing death rates via suicide, drugs and alcohol, the decline in "blue-collar" jobs, and the perception that they are unfairly disadvantaged via policies like affirmative action.
> 
> (This isn't necessarily limited to men, of course; less-educated women are likely moving parties for similar reasons.)
> 
> One thing that's clear from these data is that white men's (and to a lesser extent women's) flight from the Democratic Party began before Trump was a national political figure. Many reports from the campaign trail have suggested that he is tapping into those voters' greatest concerns and fears.
> 
> However, one important caveat: It's not necessarily clear that Trump will do all that much better among these voters than Mitt Romney did. In recent polls, Trump's and Romney's support among white non-college voters has looked pretty similar, as NPR's Domenico Montanaro wrote recently. A recent CNN poll put Trump at 66 percent with white non-college grads. As Montanaro reported, Romney won 61 percent.
> 
> Democrats do well among fast-growing groups
> 
> Some of the fastest-growing groups — Hispanics and college-educated Americans — tend to be Democratic. As we said above, the Democratic Party is growing more and more educated, with college-age voters taking up a bigger and bigger slice of that party.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Republican Party is slowly but surely getting older. In 1992, 19 percent of Republican and Republican-leaning registered voters were 65 and older. Today, it's 25 percent. Meanwhile, voters 18-29 fell from 21 to 13 percent. And voters under 50 altogether fell from 61 percent to 42 percent. Here's what those changes have looked like over 24 years.
> 
> This decades-long sorting into different parties — more-educated people into the Democratic Party and less-educated people into the GOP, for example — may reflect that American voters have changed how often they vote across party lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One might speculate that people are aligning their party ID with their vote more so than they were before," says Ruy Teixeira, senior fellow at the left-leaning Center for American Progress, who has studied the white working-class vote closely.
> 
> This is also happening alongside growing polarization. It's possible that what's driving this is the "Big Sort" — the idea that Americans are living increasingly among people like them, which helps further entrench them in their worldviews and keeps them from other viewpoints.
> 
> So while Democrats may have a demographic advantage in fast-growing voter groups, the Big Sort could make governing all the harder. For that reason, Teixeira said, Hillary Clinton needs to still try to win over white, non-college voters right now — even if they are clearly in Trump's camp. Likewise, there is pressure on Trump to win over more nonwhite, college-educated, and women voters.
> 
> "It's not just about winning the election; it's about finding a way to govern," Teixeira added.
> 
> Update: This post was updated on Sept. 13 at 5:39 p.m. with new margin-of-error information.
> 
> 
> demographics
> democrats
> republicans
> 
> Facebook
> Twitter
> Flipboard
> LISTEN ON NPR ONE
> APPLE PODCASTS
> GOOGLE PLAY MUSIC
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> *POLITICS*
> *Trump Celebrates Legislative Win After Congress Passes $1.5 Trillion Tax Cut Bill*
> 
> 
> 
> *POLITICS*
> *From 'Covfefe' To Slamming CNN: Trump's Year In Tweets*
> *Popular on NPR.org*
> 
> 
> 
> *NATIONAL SECURITY*
> *'I Don't Know Where It's From': Former UFO Program Head On Navy Jet Footage*
> 
> 
> 
> *STRANGE NEWS*
> *Is This The Saddest Christmas Tree In The World?*
> *NPR Editors' Picks*
> 
> 
> 
> *NATIONAL*
> *Latino Identity Fades As Immigrant Ties Weaken, Study Finds*
> 
> 
> 
> *LATIN AMERICA*
> *8 Americans Among The Dead In Yucatan Bus Crash*
> *nprpolitics*
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton fared better than Trump did in counties with higher average educational levels.
> 
> Trump ran a campaign that was short on political acumen and driven on emotion (the so called "Wall", his tendency to wage personal attacks on who he ran against, even his crass, non presidential presence appealed to a segment of those who wish they had the stones to say all the inflammatory shit that Trump says without repercussions.
> 
> Trump was the "Anti Obama" choice.
> Not the choice of the more educated segment of the population.
> 
> 
> "Trump’s approach to the campaign — relying on emotional appeals while glossing over policy details — may have resonated more among people with lower education levels as compared with Clinton’s wonkier and more cerebral approach."
> Source:
> 
> Education, Not Income, Predicted Who Would Vote For Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump captured more of the non college educated white vote than any candidate since the 1980 election. Look it up, clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hillary won the high school dropouts that Democrats ALWAYS win....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CHARTS: White Voters Without College Degrees Are Fleeing The Democratic Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because the Democrats hate white people and have literally told working class white people to go fuck themselves several times?
> 
> What about the massive number of non-white voters without college degrees that vote exclusively Democrat and drag the education level of the party down every year?
Click to expand...


Now you're backpedaling. First you imply that the educated "white vote" carried Trumps campaign. Then you flat out state that democrats are a party of high school dropouts. Then when given evidence otherwise you change your whinefest into a tantrum about non white voters and how the Democrats hate white people?

You're delusional


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Trump captured more of the non college educated white vote than any candidate since the 1980 election. Look it up, clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hillary won the high school dropouts that Democrats ALWAYS win....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When President Obama took office, white Americans with a high school diploma or less education identified about equally as Democratic or Democratic-leaning and Republican and Republican-leaning. But since then, the share of people that identify as Republican or leaning Republican has jumped by 14 percentage points since 2008, from 45 to 59 percent. In comparison, the share of people who have some college or are college grads has grown by 9 points and 1 point, respectively."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subdivide that even further, and white men without a college degree have swung particularly dramatically. In 1992, they identified as Democratic or Democratic-leaning by 7 points. Today, the gap is 38 points, in favor of Republicans. That's a 45-point swing over 24 years.
> 
> fast-growing death rates via suicide, drugs and alcohol, the decline in "blue-collar" jobs, and the perception that they are unfairly disadvantaged via policies like affirmative action.
> 
> (This isn't necessarily limited to men, of course; less-educated women are likely moving parties for similar reasons.)
> 
> One thing that's clear from these data is that white men's (and to a lesser extent women's) flight from the Democratic Party began before Trump was a national political figure. Many reports from the campaign trail have suggested that he is tapping into those voters' greatest concerns and fears.
> 
> However, one important caveat: It's not necessarily clear that Trump will do all that much better among these voters than Mitt Romney did. In recent polls, Trump's and Romney's support among white non-college voters has looked pretty similar, as NPR's Domenico Montanaro wrote recently. A recent CNN poll put Trump at 66 percent with white non-college grads. As Montanaro reported, Romney won 61 percent.
> 
> Democrats do well among fast-growing groups
> 
> Some of the fastest-growing groups — Hispanics and college-educated Americans — tend to be Democratic. As we said above, the Democratic Party is growing more and more educated, with college-age voters taking up a bigger and bigger slice of that party.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Republican Party is slowly but surely getting older. In 1992, 19 percent of Republican and Republican-leaning registered voters were 65 and older. Today, it's 25 percent. Meanwhile, voters 18-29 fell from 21 to 13 percent. And voters under 50 altogether fell from 61 percent to 42 percent. Here's what those changes have looked like over 24 years.
> 
> This decades-long sorting into different parties — more-educated people into the Democratic Party and less-educated people into the GOP, for example — may reflect that American voters have changed how often they vote across party lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One might speculate that people are aligning their party ID with their vote more so than they were before," says Ruy Teixeira, senior fellow at the left-leaning Center for American Progress, who has studied the white working-class vote closely.
> 
> This is also happening alongside growing polarization. It's possible that what's driving this is the "Big Sort" — the idea that Americans are living increasingly among people like them, which helps further entrench them in their worldviews and keeps them from other viewpoints.
> 
> So while Democrats may have a demographic advantage in fast-growing voter groups, the Big Sort could make governing all the harder. For that reason, Teixeira said, Hillary Clinton needs to still try to win over white, non-college voters right now — even if they are clearly in Trump's camp. Likewise, there is pressure on Trump to win over more nonwhite, college-educated, and women voters.
> 
> "It's not just about winning the election; it's about finding a way to govern," Teixeira added.
> 
> Update: This post was updated on Sept. 13 at 5:39 p.m. with new margin-of-error information.
> 
> 
> demographics
> democrats
> republicans
> 
> Facebook
> Twitter
> Flipboard
> LISTEN ON NPR ONE
> APPLE PODCASTS
> GOOGLE PLAY MUSIC
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> *POLITICS*
> *Trump Celebrates Legislative Win After Congress Passes $1.5 Trillion Tax Cut Bill*
> 
> 
> 
> *POLITICS*
> *From 'Covfefe' To Slamming CNN: Trump's Year In Tweets*
> *Popular on NPR.org*
> 
> 
> 
> *NATIONAL SECURITY*
> *'I Don't Know Where It's From': Former UFO Program Head On Navy Jet Footage*
> 
> 
> 
> *STRANGE NEWS*
> *Is This The Saddest Christmas Tree In The World?*
> *NPR Editors' Picks*
> 
> 
> 
> *NATIONAL*
> *Latino Identity Fades As Immigrant Ties Weaken, Study Finds*
> 
> 
> 
> *LATIN AMERICA*
> *8 Americans Among The Dead In Yucatan Bus Crash*
> *nprpolitics*
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won the WHITE college educated vote, idiot. Your source is counting the non-white college educated vote that tipped the overall scales.
> 
> #I’mwithher is not “cerebral” or “wonky” btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump captured more of the non college educated white vote than any candidate since the 1980 election. Look it up, clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hillary won the high school dropouts that Democrats ALWAYS win....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CHARTS: White Voters Without College Degrees Are Fleeing The Democratic Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because the Democrats hate white people and have literally told working class white people to go fuck themselves several times?
> 
> What about the massive number of non-white voters without college degrees that vote exclusively Democrat and drag the education level of the party down every year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're backpedaling. First you imply that the educated "white vote" carried Trumps campaign. Then you flat out state that democrats are a party of high school dropouts. Then when given evidence otherwise you change your whinefest into a tantrum about non white voters and how the Democrats hate white people?
> 
> You're delusional
Click to expand...

I never implied that at all, dipshit. I simply said that Trump won the white college educated vote, and you were saying I was wrong when you obviously were wrong yourself.

There is no “evidence otherwise”, moron. Every single site with statistics on the election will tell you that high school dropouts(people who vote but didn’t graduate high school, not people who didn’t graduate from college or go to one)voted overwhelmingly for the Democrats, just as they always do.

Non-white uneducated voters are 100% Democrat, and they continue to grow substantially as a percentage of the voting population. Eventually educated Democrats won’t be a blip on the radar compared to the uneducated ones.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> As I said before, KatSteve is an idiot.
> 
> Denying a reality that is literally decades old to keep his pathetic superiority complex alive.



Please, feel free to produce one post where I remotely even suggested that I  have a superiority complex. 

Believing that I am more normal than some white nationalist, alt right loon is not proclaiming superiority.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before, KatSteve is an idiot.
> 
> Denying a reality that is literally decades old to keep his pathetic superiority complex alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, feel free to produce one post where I remotely even suggested that I  have a superiority complex.
> 
> Believing that I am more normal than some white nationalist, alt right loon is not proclaiming superiority.
Click to expand...

My views are far more grounded in reality than yours(or anyone on this forum for that matter) are.

That is why a millennial with an upper middle class upbringing and a Catholic background came to understand how right white nationalists are.

It doesn’t matter what the anti-white system does to us, we will obtain absolute control of white communities around the globe, just as black supremacists control black culture and Asians supremacists control theirs, etc.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before, KatSteve is an idiot.
> 
> Denying a reality that is literally decades old to keep his pathetic superiority complex alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, feel free to produce one post where I remotely even suggested that I  have a superiority complex.
> 
> Believing that I am more normal than some white nationalist, alt right loon is not proclaiming superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My views are far more grounded in reality than yours(or anyone on this forum for that matter) are.
> 
> That is why a millennial with an upper middle class upbringing and a Catholic background came to understand how right white nationalists are.
> 
> It doesn’t matter what the anti-white system does to us, we will obtain absolute control of white communities around the globe, just as black supremacists control black culture and Asians supremacists control theirs, etc.
Click to expand...


Your views are warped and further from  reality than most average people who have not grown up as a white upper middle class Catholic American millenial.

You apparantley have had a privileged upbringing that has given you s sense of entitlement.



The very notion that one falls into the category of a "supremacist" because they have pride in the culture is ridiculous. America is a multicultural society and the most successful individuals are able to work across varying cultures.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Trump captured more of the non college educated white vote than any candidate since the 1980 election. Look it up, clown.
> 
> 
> 
> And Hillary won the high school dropouts that Democrats ALWAYS win....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When President Obama took office, white Americans with a high school diploma or less education identified about equally as Democratic or Democratic-leaning and Republican and Republican-leaning. But since then, the share of people that identify as Republican or leaning Republican has jumped by 14 percentage points since 2008, from 45 to 59 percent. In comparison, the share of people who have some college or are college grads has grown by 9 points and 1 point, respectively."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subdivide that even further, and white men without a college degree have swung particularly dramatically. In 1992, they identified as Democratic or Democratic-leaning by 7 points. Today, the gap is 38 points, in favor of Republicans. That's a 45-point swing over 24 years.
> 
> fast-growing death rates via suicide, drugs and alcohol, the decline in "blue-collar" jobs, and the perception that they are unfairly disadvantaged via policies like affirmative action.
> 
> (This isn't necessarily limited to men, of course; less-educated women are likely moving parties for similar reasons.)
> 
> One thing that's clear from these data is that white men's (and to a lesser extent women's) flight from the Democratic Party began before Trump was a national political figure. Many reports from the campaign trail have suggested that he is tapping into those voters' greatest concerns and fears.
> 
> However, one important caveat: It's not necessarily clear that Trump will do all that much better among these voters than Mitt Romney did. In recent polls, Trump's and Romney's support among white non-college voters has looked pretty similar, as NPR's Domenico Montanaro wrote recently. A recent CNN poll put Trump at 66 percent with white non-college grads. As Montanaro reported, Romney won 61 percent.
> 
> Democrats do well among fast-growing groups
> 
> Some of the fastest-growing groups — Hispanics and college-educated Americans — tend to be Democratic. As we said above, the Democratic Party is growing more and more educated, with college-age voters taking up a bigger and bigger slice of that party.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Republican Party is slowly but surely getting older. In 1992, 19 percent of Republican and Republican-leaning registered voters were 65 and older. Today, it's 25 percent. Meanwhile, voters 18-29 fell from 21 to 13 percent. And voters under 50 altogether fell from 61 percent to 42 percent. Here's what those changes have looked like over 24 years.
> 
> This decades-long sorting into different parties — more-educated people into the Democratic Party and less-educated people into the GOP, for example — may reflect that American voters have changed how often they vote across party lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One might speculate that people are aligning their party ID with their vote more so than they were before," says Ruy Teixeira, senior fellow at the left-leaning Center for American Progress, who has studied the white working-class vote closely.
> 
> This is also happening alongside growing polarization. It's possible that what's driving this is the "Big Sort" — the idea that Americans are living increasingly among people like them, which helps further entrench them in their worldviews and keeps them from other viewpoints.
> 
> So while Democrats may have a demographic advantage in fast-growing voter groups, the Big Sort could make governing all the harder. For that reason, Teixeira said, Hillary Clinton needs to still try to win over white, non-college voters right now — even if they are clearly in Trump's camp. Likewise, there is pressure on Trump to win over more nonwhite, college-educated, and women voters.
> 
> "It's not just about winning the election; it's about finding a way to govern," Teixeira added.
> 
> Update: This post was updated on Sept. 13 at 5:39 p.m. with new margin-of-error information.
> 
> 
> demographics
> democrats
> republicans
> 
> Facebook
> Twitter
> Flipboard
> LISTEN ON NPR ONE
> APPLE PODCASTS
> GOOGLE PLAY MUSIC
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> *POLITICS*
> *Trump Celebrates Legislative Win After Congress Passes $1.5 Trillion Tax Cut Bill*
> 
> 
> 
> *POLITICS*
> *From 'Covfefe' To Slamming CNN: Trump's Year In Tweets*
> *Popular on NPR.org*
> 
> 
> 
> *NATIONAL SECURITY*
> *'I Don't Know Where It's From': Former UFO Program Head On Navy Jet Footage*
> 
> 
> 
> *STRANGE NEWS*
> *Is This The Saddest Christmas Tree In The World?*
> *NPR Editors' Picks*
> 
> 
> 
> *NATIONAL*
> *Latino Identity Fades As Immigrant Ties Weaken, Study Finds*
> 
> 
> 
> *LATIN AMERICA*
> *8 Americans Among The Dead In Yucatan Bus Crash*
> *nprpolitics*
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump captured more of the non college educated white vote than any candidate since the 1980 election. Look it up, clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hillary won the high school dropouts that Democrats ALWAYS win....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CHARTS: White Voters Without College Degrees Are Fleeing The Democratic Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because the Democrats hate white people and have literally told working class white people to go fuck themselves several times?
> 
> What about the massive number of non-white voters without college degrees that vote exclusively Democrat and drag the education level of the party down every year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're backpedaling. First you imply that the educated "white vote" carried Trumps campaign. Then you flat out state that democrats are a party of high school dropouts. Then when given evidence otherwise you change your whinefest into a tantrum about non white voters and how the Democrats hate white people?
> 
> You're delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never implied that at all, dipshit. I simply said that Trump won the white college educated vote, and you were saying I was wrong when you obviously were wrong yourself.
> 
> There is no “evidence otherwise”, moron. Every single site with statistics on the election will tell you that high school dropouts(people who vote but didn’t graduate high school, not people who didn’t graduate from college or go to one)voted overwhelmingly for the Democrats, just as they always do.
> 
> Non-white uneducated voters are 100% Democrat, and they continue to grow substantially as a percentage of the voting population. Eventually educated Democrats won’t be a blip on the radar compared to the uneducated ones.
Click to expand...


Then I guess they are following the same trend as uneducated white voters flocking to the Republican party?


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Hillary won the high school dropouts that Democrats ALWAYS win....
> 
> 
> 
> When President Obama took office, white Americans with a high school diploma or less education identified about equally as Democratic or Democratic-leaning and Republican and Republican-leaning. But since then, the share of people that identify as Republican or leaning Republican has jumped by 14 percentage points since 2008, from 45 to 59 percent. In comparison, the share of people who have some college or are college grads has grown by 9 points and 1 point, respectively."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subdivide that even further, and white men without a college degree have swung particularly dramatically. In 1992, they identified as Democratic or Democratic-leaning by 7 points. Today, the gap is 38 points, in favor of Republicans. That's a 45-point swing over 24 years.
> 
> fast-growing death rates via suicide, drugs and alcohol, the decline in "blue-collar" jobs, and the perception that they are unfairly disadvantaged via policies like affirmative action.
> 
> (This isn't necessarily limited to men, of course; less-educated women are likely moving parties for similar reasons.)
> 
> One thing that's clear from these data is that white men's (and to a lesser extent women's) flight from the Democratic Party began before Trump was a national political figure. Many reports from the campaign trail have suggested that he is tapping into those voters' greatest concerns and fears.
> 
> However, one important caveat: It's not necessarily clear that Trump will do all that much better among these voters than Mitt Romney did. In recent polls, Trump's and Romney's support among white non-college voters has looked pretty similar, as NPR's Domenico Montanaro wrote recently. A recent CNN poll put Trump at 66 percent with white non-college grads. As Montanaro reported, Romney won 61 percent.
> 
> Democrats do well among fast-growing groups
> 
> Some of the fastest-growing groups — Hispanics and college-educated Americans — tend to be Democratic. As we said above, the Democratic Party is growing more and more educated, with college-age voters taking up a bigger and bigger slice of that party.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Republican Party is slowly but surely getting older. In 1992, 19 percent of Republican and Republican-leaning registered voters were 65 and older. Today, it's 25 percent. Meanwhile, voters 18-29 fell from 21 to 13 percent. And voters under 50 altogether fell from 61 percent to 42 percent. Here's what those changes have looked like over 24 years.
> 
> This decades-long sorting into different parties — more-educated people into the Democratic Party and less-educated people into the GOP, for example — may reflect that American voters have changed how often they vote across party lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One might speculate that people are aligning their party ID with their vote more so than they were before," says Ruy Teixeira, senior fellow at the left-leaning Center for American Progress, who has studied the white working-class vote closely.
> 
> This is also happening alongside growing polarization. It's possible that what's driving this is the "Big Sort" — the idea that Americans are living increasingly among people like them, which helps further entrench them in their worldviews and keeps them from other viewpoints.
> 
> So while Democrats may have a demographic advantage in fast-growing voter groups, the Big Sort could make governing all the harder. For that reason, Teixeira said, Hillary Clinton needs to still try to win over white, non-college voters right now — even if they are clearly in Trump's camp. Likewise, there is pressure on Trump to win over more nonwhite, college-educated, and women voters.
> 
> "It's not just about winning the election; it's about finding a way to govern," Teixeira added.
> 
> Update: This post was updated on Sept. 13 at 5:39 p.m. with new margin-of-error information.
> 
> 
> demographics
> democrats
> republicans
> 
> Facebook
> Twitter
> Flipboard
> LISTEN ON NPR ONE
> APPLE PODCASTS
> GOOGLE PLAY MUSIC
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> *POLITICS*
> *Trump Celebrates Legislative Win After Congress Passes $1.5 Trillion Tax Cut Bill*
> 
> 
> 
> *POLITICS*
> *From 'Covfefe' To Slamming CNN: Trump's Year In Tweets*
> *Popular on NPR.org*
> 
> 
> 
> *NATIONAL SECURITY*
> *'I Don't Know Where It's From': Former UFO Program Head On Navy Jet Footage*
> 
> 
> 
> *STRANGE NEWS*
> *Is This The Saddest Christmas Tree In The World?*
> *NPR Editors' Picks*
> 
> 
> 
> *NATIONAL*
> *Latino Identity Fades As Immigrant Ties Weaken, Study Finds*
> 
> 
> 
> *LATIN AMERICA*
> *8 Americans Among The Dead In Yucatan Bus Crash*
> *nprpolitics*
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Hillary won the high school dropouts that Democrats ALWAYS win....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CHARTS: White Voters Without College Degrees Are Fleeing The Democratic Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because the Democrats hate white people and have literally told working class white people to go fuck themselves several times?
> 
> What about the massive number of non-white voters without college degrees that vote exclusively Democrat and drag the education level of the party down every year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're backpedaling. First you imply that the educated "white vote" carried Trumps campaign. Then you flat out state that democrats are a party of high school dropouts. Then when given evidence otherwise you change your whinefest into a tantrum about non white voters and how the Democrats hate white people?
> 
> You're delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never implied that at all, dipshit. I simply said that Trump won the white college educated vote, and you were saying I was wrong when you obviously were wrong yourself.
> 
> There is no “evidence otherwise”, moron. Every single site with statistics on the election will tell you that high school dropouts(people who vote but didn’t graduate high school, not people who didn’t graduate from college or go to one)voted overwhelmingly for the Democrats, just as they always do.
> 
> Non-white uneducated voters are 100% Democrat, and they continue to grow substantially as a percentage of the voting population. Eventually educated Democrats won’t be a blip on the radar compared to the uneducated ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I guess they are following the same trend as uneducated white voters flocking to the Republican party?
Click to expand...

There are plenty of uneducated white Democrats still....


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
> 
> 
> 
> I deliberate hold back so this society doesn’t benefit from my works. It should be obvious by the way I easily crush you idiots with little more than my Catholic high school education(which was actually better than most college educations, but I digress).
> 
> I literally laugh every time you show yourself on here btw.
> 
> You have no idea how ignorant and stupid you are, and I find that absolutely hilarious. Even idiots like Katsteve run circles around you. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusions of grandeur. You need professional help, little boy. You are well on your way to becoming a mass shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I have never been a drone. Only awakened drones become mass shooters.
> 
> Only those who weren’t originally intelligent enough to reject the zeitgeist in first place become so angry as to ultimately end their lives by attacking and killing largely ignorant and innocent people after they find out the truth.
> 
> I have known the truth pretty much my whole life, while most supposedly intelligent people never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people who are off of the rails believe the voices in their head that tell them the path they are on is "right".
> 
> You are no exception. You begin as a persecuted victim and your anger exacerbates to the point of imploding.
> 
> Your story is reminiscent of countless others like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My anger is at its maximum right now.
> 
> My anger has been at its maximum since 2008.
> 
> 
> You obviously don’t know shit about what you are saying.
Click to expand...




ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
> 
> 
> 
> I deliberate hold back so this society doesn’t benefit from my works. It should be obvious by the way I easily crush you idiots with little more than my Catholic high school education(which was actually better than most college educations, but I digress).
> 
> I literally laugh every time you show yourself on here btw.
> 
> You have no idea how ignorant and stupid you are, and I find that absolutely hilarious. Even idiots like Katsteve run circles around you. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusions of grandeur. You need professional help, little boy. You are well on your way to becoming a mass shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I have never been a drone. Only awakened drones become mass shooters.
> 
> Only those who weren’t originally intelligent enough to reject the zeitgeist in first place become so angry as to ultimately end their lives by attacking and killing largely ignorant and innocent people after they find out the truth.
> 
> I have known the truth pretty much my whole life, while most supposedly intelligent people never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people who are off of the rails believe the voices in their head that tell them the path they are on is "right".
> 
> You are no exception. You begin as a persecuted victim and your anger exacerbates to the point of imploding.
> 
> Your story is reminiscent of countless others like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My anger is at its maximum right now.
> 
> My anger has been at its maximum since 2008.
> 
> 
> You obviously don’t know shit about what you are saying.
Click to expand...

 

Please. How many angry people do you think I have known over 63 years? Here is a hint....the majority are dead or insane. 

You are well on your way to the latter.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I have never been a drone. Only awakened drones become mass shooters.
> 
> Only those who weren’t originally intelligent enough to reject the zeitgeist in first place become so angry as to ultimately end their lives by attacking and killing largely ignorant and innocent people after they find out the truth.
> 
> I have known the truth pretty much my whole life, while most supposedly intelligent people never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are off of the rails believe the voices in their head that tell them the path they are on is "right".
> 
> You are no exception. You begin as a persecuted victim and your anger exacerbates to the point of imploding.
> 
> Your story is reminiscent of countless others like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My anger is at its maximum right now......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you would have the guts to come to Louisville and risk getting your face smashed in.
> 
> I would do it without any hesitation, and you know it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internet Badass Alert!
> 
> ROFLMAO
Click to expand...

Your obliviousness to reality is far more funny to me than what you think you know about me.

I am aware of the overwhelming numbers that wish to do me and my family and my entire race harm, therefore I am strong enough to fight back against all of that because I literally have to be.

Just because 90% of you idiot cucks are pathetic fat losers, that doesn’t mean the rest of the embattled white minority is anything like this.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are off of the rails believe the voices in their head that tell them the path they are on is "right".
> 
> You are no exception. You begin as a persecuted victim and your anger exacerbates to the point of imploding.
> 
> Your story is reminiscent of countless others like you.
> 
> 
> 
> My anger is at its maximum right now......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you would have the guts to come to Louisville and risk getting your face smashed in.
> 
> I would do it without any hesitation, and you know it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internet Badass Alert!
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your obliviousness to reality is far more funny to me than what you think you know about me.
> 
> I am aware of the overwhelming numbers that wish to do me and my family and my entire race harm, therefore I am strong enough to fight back against all of that because I literally have to be.
> 
> Just because 90% of you idiot cucks are pathetic fat losers, that doesn’t mean the rest of the embattled white minority is anything like this.
Click to expand...


WRONG. You have an overactive imagination junior, and that appears to be the catalyst of your misplaced anger.. I dont even know you, or your fucking family. I wish no harm on you or anyone else. The majority of the alt right wackos like you who are here are nothing but cheap entertainment to me.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusions of grandeur. You need professional help, little boy. You are well on your way to becoming a mass shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I have never been a drone. Only awakened drones become mass shooters.
> 
> Only those who weren’t originally intelligent enough to reject the zeitgeist in first place become so angry as to ultimately end their lives by attacking and killing largely ignorant and innocent people after they find out the truth.
> 
> I have known the truth pretty much my whole life, while most supposedly intelligent people never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people who are off of the rails believe the voices in their head that tell them the path they are on is "right".
> 
> You are no exception. You begin as a persecuted victim and your anger exacerbates to the point of imploding.
> 
> Your story is reminiscent of countless others like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My anger is at its maximum right now.
> 
> My anger has been at its maximum since 2008.
> 
> 
> You obviously don’t know shit about what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusions of grandeur. You need professional help, little boy. You are well on your way to becoming a mass shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I have never been a drone. Only awakened drones become mass shooters.
> 
> Only those who weren’t originally intelligent enough to reject the zeitgeist in first place become so angry as to ultimately end their lives by attacking and killing largely ignorant and innocent people after they find out the truth.
> 
> I have known the truth pretty much my whole life, while most supposedly intelligent people never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people who are off of the rails believe the voices in their head that tell them the path they are on is "right".
> 
> You are no exception. You begin as a persecuted victim and your anger exacerbates to the point of imploding.
> 
> Your story is reminiscent of countless others like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My anger is at its maximum right now.
> 
> My anger has been at its maximum since 2008.
> 
> 
> You obviously don’t know shit about what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please. How many angry people do you think I have known over 63 years? Here is a hint....the majority are dead or insane.
> 
> You are well on your way to the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know shit old man.
> 
> The anger that a racially aware white millennial(or any younger person) feels is nothing like the anger that a spoiled brat boomer feels when their life doesn’t go exactly to plan.
Click to expand...


I know a lot more than you, spolied little dumbfuck. I've seen far angrier white people than you in my lifetime, you know , the kind who bombed black churches and burned crosses I  front of the homes of minorities who were minding their own business and were restricted by law from fighting back.

Your "anger" will do you in far more quickly than any of the non whites that you are obsessed with. 

You are funny if nothing else.


----------



## ptbw forever

Unkotare said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you would have the guts to come to Louisville and risk getting your face smashed in.
> 
> I would do it without any hesitation, and you know it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internet Badass Alert!
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your obliviousness to reality is far more funny to me than what you think you know about me.
> 
> I am aware of the overwhelming numbers that wish to do me and my family and my entire race harm, therefore I am strong enough to fight back against all of that because I literally have to be.
> 
> Just because 90% of you idiot cucks are pathetic fat losers, that doesn’t mean the rest of the embattled white minority is anything like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG. You have an overactive imagination junior, and that appears to be the catalyst of your misplaced anger.. I dont even know you, or your fucking family. I wish no harm on you or anyone else. The majority of the alt right wackos like you who are here are nothing but cheap entertainment to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't harbor the misconception that insecure little gasbag pussies like him represent 'the right.' They only represent a failure of the psychological profession. The internet was invented to keep them safe from the real world.
Click to expand...

People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.

People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.

You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you would have the guts to come to Louisville and risk getting your face smashed in.
> 
> I would do it without any hesitation, and you know it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internet Badass Alert!
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your obliviousness to reality is far more funny to me than what you think you know about me.
> 
> I am aware of the overwhelming numbers that wish to do me and my family and my entire race harm, therefore I am strong enough to fight back against all of that because I literally have to be.
> 
> Just because 90% of you idiot cucks are pathetic fat losers, that doesn’t mean the rest of the embattled white minority is anything like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG. You have an overactive imagination junior, and that appears to be the catalyst of your misplaced anger.. I dont even know you, or your fucking family. I wish no harm on you or anyone else. The majority of the alt right wackos like you who are here are nothing but cheap entertainment to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have reading comprehension problems, dipshit.
> 
> You will likely be dead when everything goes to hell, so obviously I wasn’t including you as some kind of threat to anyone.
> 
> Have fun continuing to deny reality as your grandchildren increasingly fear for their lives.
Click to expand...


I have far greater clarity about reality than you do, junior. I saw enough of the era when YOUR predecessors had the lawful right to oppress people who look like me. 

But unlike you, I didn't get angry, I watched and I  learned and I waited.

As far as my grand children go, don't you worry your pointy little empty head. 

Because of the work that I have done, they are and will be just fine....for years after I am gone. 

And after you are the top story on the 11 pm news for being the latest in a long list of nutcases who started their journey into madness in a forum just like this one.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you would have the guts to come to Louisville and risk getting your face smashed in.
> 
> I would do it without any hesitation, and you know it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet Badass Alert!
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your obliviousness to reality is far more funny to me than what you think you know about me.
> 
> I am aware of the overwhelming numbers that wish to do me and my family and my entire race harm, therefore I am strong enough to fight back against all of that because I literally have to be.
> 
> Just because 90% of you idiot cucks are pathetic fat losers, that doesn’t mean the rest of the embattled white minority is anything like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG. You have an overactive imagination junior, and that appears to be the catalyst of your misplaced anger.. I dont even know you, or your fucking family. I wish no harm on you or anyone else. The majority of the alt right wackos like you who are here are nothing but cheap entertainment to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't harbor the misconception that insecure little gasbag pussies like him represent 'the right.' They only represent a failure of the psychological profession. The internet was invented to keep them safe from the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.
> 
> You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.
Click to expand...


Yes. "People like you".

Uneducated and angry because this is not your grandparents America like it was in 1950.

So you have "respect" in a microcosmic setting of Neo Nazis and Stormfront nutcases?

The same ones who are having their Twitter accounts suspended these days?

Internet badasses like you?

Some real "influential" people.....

ROFLMAO!


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I have never been a drone. Only awakened drones become mass shooters.
> 
> Only those who weren’t originally intelligent enough to reject the zeitgeist in first place become so angry as to ultimately end their lives by attacking and killing largely ignorant and innocent people after they find out the truth.
> 
> I have known the truth pretty much my whole life, while most supposedly intelligent people never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are off of the rails believe the voices in their head that tell them the path they are on is "right".
> 
> You are no exception. You begin as a persecuted victim and your anger exacerbates to the point of imploding.
> 
> Your story is reminiscent of countless others like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My anger is at its maximum right now.
> 
> My anger has been at its maximum since 2008.
> 
> 
> You obviously don’t know shit about what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I have never been a drone. Only awakened drones become mass shooters.
> 
> Only those who weren’t originally intelligent enough to reject the zeitgeist in first place become so angry as to ultimately end their lives by attacking and killing largely ignorant and innocent people after they find out the truth.
> 
> I have known the truth pretty much my whole life, while most supposedly intelligent people never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people who are off of the rails believe the voices in their head that tell them the path they are on is "right".
> 
> You are no exception. You begin as a persecuted victim and your anger exacerbates to the point of imploding.
> 
> Your story is reminiscent of countless others like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My anger is at its maximum right now.
> 
> My anger has been at its maximum since 2008.
> 
> 
> You obviously don’t know shit about what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please. How many angry people do you think I have known over 63 years? Here is a hint....the majority are dead or insane.
> 
> You are well on your way to the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know shit old man.
> 
> The anger that a racially aware white millennial(or any younger person) feels is nothing like the anger that a spoiled brat boomer feels when their life doesn’t go exactly to plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know , the kind who bombed black churches and burned crosses I  front of the homes of minorities who were minding their own business and were restricted by law from fighting back.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I am more angry than the blacks who lived through those events, much less the whites who caused them.

If I lived in Europe instead of here for instance, I would have already killed dozens of Antifa shitstains and I would have already formulated my plan to assasinate various EU parliament members to literally kill off every left winger in power there that I could.

In Europe you are a 3rd class citizen if you are white, despite white people being indigenous to Europe. If your sister is raped by her Muslim classmate after she refuses his advances, then in European countries if you go to the police they will tell you that you need sensitivity training. If a Muslim goes to the police and makes up shit about your politics, then YOU are called “far right” and “extremist” no matter how mainstream you thought you were and you lose your livelihood.

Other than South Africa and the never ending oppression against whites there, what is happening in Europe right now is easily the most tragic event in human history.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet Badass Alert!
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Your obliviousness to reality is far more funny to me than what you think you know about me.
> 
> I am aware of the overwhelming numbers that wish to do me and my family and my entire race harm, therefore I am strong enough to fight back against all of that because I literally have to be.
> 
> Just because 90% of you idiot cucks are pathetic fat losers, that doesn’t mean the rest of the embattled white minority is anything like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG. You have an overactive imagination junior, and that appears to be the catalyst of your misplaced anger.. I dont even know you, or your fucking family. I wish no harm on you or anyone else. The majority of the alt right wackos like you who are here are nothing but cheap entertainment to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't harbor the misconception that insecure little gasbag pussies like him represent 'the right.' They only represent a failure of the psychological profession. The internet was invented to keep them safe from the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.
> 
> You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. "People like you".
> 
> Uneducated and angry because this is not your grandparents America like it was in 1950.
> 
> So you have "respect" in a microcosmic setting of Neo Nazis and Stormfront nutcases?
> 
> The same ones who are having their Twitter accounts suspended these days?
> 
> Internet badasses like you?
> 
> Some real "influential" people.....
> 
> ROFLMAO!
Click to expand...

I have respect from everyone I meet, ghetto thugs and white Democrat metrosexuals included.

You are just a cuck that black people use and abuse as they see fit because you are actually stupid enough to think you have some kind of power over them if you wanted to use it. In reality you are as powerless when it comes to your rights compared to a non-white’s rights as the alt-right twitter accounts are compared to Twitter’s anti-white ideology.

BTW I dare you to show your grandkids the reactions to the “Its okay to be white” 4chan stunt.
I doubt they will believe your “white privilege” bullshit after they realize how the average Democrat and non-white feels about white people simply existing.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are off of the rails believe the voices in their head that tell them the path they are on is "right".
> 
> You are no exception. You begin as a persecuted victim and your anger exacerbates to the point of imploding.
> 
> Your story is reminiscent of countless others like you.
> 
> 
> 
> My anger is at its maximum right now.
> 
> My anger has been at its maximum since 2008.
> 
> 
> You obviously don’t know shit about what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are off of the rails believe the voices in their head that tell them the path they are on is "right".
> 
> You are no exception. You begin as a persecuted victim and your anger exacerbates to the point of imploding.
> 
> Your story is reminiscent of countless others like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My anger is at its maximum right now.
> 
> My anger has been at its maximum since 2008.
> 
> 
> You obviously don’t know shit about what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please. How many angry people do you think I have known over 63 years? Here is a hint....the majority are dead or insane.
> 
> You are well on your way to the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know shit old man.
> 
> The anger that a racially aware white millennial(or any younger person) feels is nothing like the anger that a spoiled brat boomer feels when their life doesn’t go exactly to plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know , the kind who bombed black churches and burned crosses I  front of the homes of minorities who were minding their own business and were restricted by law from fighting back.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am more angry than the blacks who lived through those events, much less the whites who caused them.
> 
> If I lived in Europe instead of here for instance, I would have already killed dozens of Antifa shitstains and I would have already formulated my plan to assasinate various EU parliament members to literally kill off every left winger in power there that I could.
> 
> In Europe you are a 3rd class citizen if you are white, despite white people being indigenous to Europe. If your sister is raped by her Muslim classmate after she refuses his advances, then in European countries if you go to the police they will tell you that you need sensitivity training. If a Muslim goes to the police and makes up shit about your politics, then YOU are called “far right” and “extremist” no matter how mainstream you thought you were and you lose your livelihood.
> 
> Other than South Africa and the never ending oppression against whites there, what is happening in Europe right now is easily the most tragic event in human history.
Click to expand...


"If you lived in Europe"? Have you ever heard the saying "The difference between a movement and a moment is sacrifice"?

What have YOU sacrificed to fight  the so called "oppression" that your people are besieged by?

If all that you're doing is "threatening" to kill people on the Internet, what does that make you, besides a deeply disturbed individual?

Furthermore, you were not even around during the 60's let alone the peak if the Jim Crow era. 

You don't have a fucking clue how "angry" the Black people were who endured the oppression set forth by YOUR ancestors. But one thing is for certain is that THoSE people did not have the luxury of sitting behind the safety of a computer screen and fighting their battle. They had to get out and fight the beast face to face.

I think that you are just a petulant child who spends days and nights surfing the Internet and getting angry over what you read.....not what you have experienced first hand.



Why don't you move to Europe and make a difference, instead of playing Rambo in an anonymous forum in the internet?


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your obliviousness to reality is far more funny to me than what you think you know about me.
> 
> I am aware of the overwhelming numbers that wish to do me and my family and my entire race harm, therefore I am strong enough to fight back against all of that because I literally have to be.
> 
> Just because 90% of you idiot cucks are pathetic fat losers, that doesn’t mean the rest of the embattled white minority is anything like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG. You have an overactive imagination junior, and that appears to be the catalyst of your misplaced anger.. I dont even know you, or your fucking family. I wish no harm on you or anyone else. The majority of the alt right wackos like you who are here are nothing but cheap entertainment to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't harbor the misconception that insecure little gasbag pussies like him represent 'the right.' They only represent a failure of the psychological profession. The internet was invented to keep them safe from the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.
> 
> You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. "People like you".
> 
> Uneducated and angry because this is not your grandparents America like it was in 1950.
> 
> So you have "respect" in a microcosmic setting of Neo Nazis and Stormfront nutcases?
> 
> The same ones who are having their Twitter accounts suspended these days?
> 
> Internet badasses like you?
> 
> Some real "influential" people.....
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have respect from everyone I meet, ghetto thugs and white Democrat metrosexuals included.
> 
> You are just a cuck that black people use and abuse as they see fit because you are actually stupid enough to think you have some kind of power over them if you wanted to use it. In reality you are as powerless when it comes to your rights compared to a non-white’s rights as the alt-right twitter accounts are compared to Twitter’s anti-white ideology.
> 
> BTW I dare you to show your grandkids the reactions to the “Its okay to be white” 4chan stunt.
> I doubt they will believe your “white privilege” bullshit after they realize how the average Democrat and non-white feels about white people simply existing.
Click to expand...


Actually I do have power and influence over my own circle of influence..namely my family. I have no responsibility for anyone else. 

As far as me wasting my time showing my grandkids whatever you're rambling about I have invested my time and money in more cerebral ventures for them,  like learning how to become multilingual, which will increase their competitive edge in the workplace after they graduate from college. 

I would not expose their young minds to the crap that you speak of. I and thise before me did the work to allow them to enjoy the benefits of being exposed to the best that life has to offer. 

They will be well prepared to handle the encounters that they may have with nuts like you in the future.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your obliviousness to reality is far more funny to me than what you think you know about me.
> 
> I am aware of the overwhelming numbers that wish to do me and my family and my entire race harm, therefore I am strong enough to fight back against all of that because I literally have to be.
> 
> Just because 90% of you idiot cucks are pathetic fat losers, that doesn’t mean the rest of the embattled white minority is anything like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG. You have an overactive imagination junior, and that appears to be the catalyst of your misplaced anger.. I dont even know you, or your fucking family. I wish no harm on you or anyone else. The majority of the alt right wackos like you who are here are nothing but cheap entertainment to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't harbor the misconception that insecure little gasbag pussies like him represent 'the right.' They only represent a failure of the psychological profession. The internet was invented to keep them safe from the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.
> 
> You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. "People like you".
> 
> Uneducated and angry because this is not your grandparents America like it was in 1950.
> 
> So you have "respect" in a microcosmic setting of Neo Nazis and Stormfront nutcases?
> 
> The same ones who are having their Twitter accounts suspended these days?
> 
> Internet badasses like you?
> 
> Some real "influential" people.....
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have respect from everyone I meet, ghetto thugs and white Democrat metrosexuals included.
> 
> You are just a cuck that black people use and abuse as they see fit because you are actually stupid enough to think you have some kind of power over them if you wanted to use it. In reality you are as powerless when it comes to your rights compared to a non-white’s rights as the alt-right twitter accounts are compared to Twitter’s anti-white ideology.
> 
> BTW I dare you to show your grandkids the reactions to the “Its okay to be white” 4chan stunt.
> I doubt they will believe your “white privilege” bullshit after they realize how the average Democrat and non-white feels about white people simply existing.
Click to expand...



Why Angry White Men Love Calling People "Cucks"


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
Click to expand...

I think AKIP is a black man who isn’t blaming whites for black peoples woes. I think. Let’s let him confirm.

He says most blacks don’t blame whites like you and im2


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG. You have an overactive imagination junior, and that appears to be the catalyst of your misplaced anger.. I dont even know you, or your fucking family. I wish no harm on you or anyone else. The majority of the alt right wackos like you who are here are nothing but cheap entertainment to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't harbor the misconception that insecure little gasbag pussies like him represent 'the right.' They only represent a failure of the psychological profession. The internet was invented to keep them safe from the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.
> 
> You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. "People like you".
> 
> Uneducated and angry because this is not your grandparents America like it was in 1950.
> 
> So you have "respect" in a microcosmic setting of Neo Nazis and Stormfront nutcases?
> 
> The same ones who are having their Twitter accounts suspended these days?
> 
> Internet badasses like you?
> 
> Some real "influential" people.....
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have respect from everyone I meet, ghetto thugs and white Democrat metrosexuals included.
> 
> You are just a cuck that black people use and abuse as they see fit because you are actually stupid enough to think you have some kind of power over them if you wanted to use it. In reality you are as powerless when it comes to your rights compared to a non-white’s rights as the alt-right twitter accounts are compared to Twitter’s anti-white ideology.
> 
> BTW I dare you to show your grandkids the reactions to the “Its okay to be white” 4chan stunt.
> I doubt they will believe your “white privilege” bullshit after they realize how the average Democrat and non-white feels about white people simply existing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why Angry White Men Love Calling People "Cucks"
Click to expand...


Do black people see the difference between Republicans and Democrats yet?

*Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools*
President Donald Trump nominated Wendy Vitter to be a federal judge in the Eastern District of Louisiana.

Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools | HuffPost

The Democrats wouldn't have let you down this much.   

. A staunch opponent of abortion, Vitter also evaded Blumenthal’s questions about comments she’d made about Planned Parenthood killing more than 150,000 women a year.

Vitter’s federal judgeship nomination is for a lifetime appointment.


That's A LIFETIME!!!  Now do you people see what you had to lose?


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't harbor the misconception that insecure little gasbag pussies like him represent 'the right.' They only represent a failure of the psychological profession. The internet was invented to keep them safe from the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.
> 
> You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. "People like you".
> 
> Uneducated and angry because this is not your grandparents America like it was in 1950.
> 
> So you have "respect" in a microcosmic setting of Neo Nazis and Stormfront nutcases?
> 
> The same ones who are having their Twitter accounts suspended these days?
> 
> Internet badasses like you?
> 
> Some real "influential" people.....
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have respect from everyone I meet, ghetto thugs and white Democrat metrosexuals included.
> 
> You are just a cuck that black people use and abuse as they see fit because you are actually stupid enough to think you have some kind of power over them if you wanted to use it. In reality you are as powerless when it comes to your rights compared to a non-white’s rights as the alt-right twitter accounts are compared to Twitter’s anti-white ideology.
> 
> BTW I dare you to show your grandkids the reactions to the “Its okay to be white” 4chan stunt.
> I doubt they will believe your “white privilege” bullshit after they realize how the average Democrat and non-white feels about white people simply existing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why Angry White Men Love Calling People "Cucks"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black people see the difference between Republicans and Democrats yet?
> 
> *Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools*
> President Donald Trump nominated Wendy Vitter to be a federal judge in the Eastern District of Louisiana.
> 
> Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools | HuffPost
> 
> The Democrats wouldn't have let you down this much.
> 
> . A staunch opponent of abortion, Vitter also evaded Blumenthal’s questions about comments she’d made about Planned Parenthood killing more than 150,000 women a year.
> 
> Vitter’s federal judgeship nomination is for a lifetime appointment.
> 
> 
> That's A LIFETIME!!!  Now do you people see what you had to lose?
Click to expand...

Like Ginsberg?


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.
> 
> You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. "People like you".
> 
> Uneducated and angry because this is not your grandparents America like it was in 1950.
> 
> So you have "respect" in a microcosmic setting of Neo Nazis and Stormfront nutcases?
> 
> The same ones who are having their Twitter accounts suspended these days?
> 
> Internet badasses like you?
> 
> Some real "influential" people.....
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have respect from everyone I meet, ghetto thugs and white Democrat metrosexuals included.
> 
> You are just a cuck that black people use and abuse as they see fit because you are actually stupid enough to think you have some kind of power over them if you wanted to use it. In reality you are as powerless when it comes to your rights compared to a non-white’s rights as the alt-right twitter accounts are compared to Twitter’s anti-white ideology.
> 
> BTW I dare you to show your grandkids the reactions to the “Its okay to be white” 4chan stunt.
> I doubt they will believe your “white privilege” bullshit after they realize how the average Democrat and non-white feels about white people simply existing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why Angry White Men Love Calling People "Cucks"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black people see the difference between Republicans and Democrats yet?
> 
> *Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools*
> President Donald Trump nominated Wendy Vitter to be a federal judge in the Eastern District of Louisiana.
> 
> Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools | HuffPost
> 
> The Democrats wouldn't have let you down this much.
> 
> . A staunch opponent of abortion, Vitter also evaded Blumenthal’s questions about comments she’d made about Planned Parenthood killing more than 150,000 women a year.
> 
> Vitter’s federal judgeship nomination is for a lifetime appointment.
> 
> 
> That's A LIFETIME!!!  Now do you people see what you had to lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Ginsberg?
Click to expand...


Yea but only worse because she doesn't believe in desegregation or abortion rights.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. "People like you".
> 
> Uneducated and angry because this is not your grandparents America like it was in 1950.
> 
> So you have "respect" in a microcosmic setting of Neo Nazis and Stormfront nutcases?
> 
> The same ones who are having their Twitter accounts suspended these days?
> 
> Internet badasses like you?
> 
> Some real "influential" people.....
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> I have respect from everyone I meet, ghetto thugs and white Democrat metrosexuals included.
> 
> You are just a cuck that black people use and abuse as they see fit because you are actually stupid enough to think you have some kind of power over them if you wanted to use it. In reality you are as powerless when it comes to your rights compared to a non-white’s rights as the alt-right twitter accounts are compared to Twitter’s anti-white ideology.
> 
> BTW I dare you to show your grandkids the reactions to the “Its okay to be white” 4chan stunt.
> I doubt they will believe your “white privilege” bullshit after they realize how the average Democrat and non-white feels about white people simply existing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why Angry White Men Love Calling People "Cucks"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black people see the difference between Republicans and Democrats yet?
> 
> *Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools*
> President Donald Trump nominated Wendy Vitter to be a federal judge in the Eastern District of Louisiana.
> 
> Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools | HuffPost
> 
> The Democrats wouldn't have let you down this much.
> 
> . A staunch opponent of abortion, Vitter also evaded Blumenthal’s questions about comments she’d made about Planned Parenthood killing more than 150,000 women a year.
> 
> Vitter’s federal judgeship nomination is for a lifetime appointment.
> 
> 
> That's A LIFETIME!!!  Now do you people see what you had to lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Ginsberg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea but only worse because she doesn't believe in desegregation or abortion rights.
Click to expand...

Ginsberg would legalize beastiality in a heartbeat.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. "People like you".
> 
> Uneducated and angry because this is not your grandparents America like it was in 1950.
> 
> So you have "respect" in a microcosmic setting of Neo Nazis and Stormfront nutcases?
> 
> The same ones who are having their Twitter accounts suspended these days?
> 
> Internet badasses like you?
> 
> Some real "influential" people.....
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> I have respect from everyone I meet, ghetto thugs and white Democrat metrosexuals included.
> 
> You are just a cuck that black people use and abuse as they see fit because you are actually stupid enough to think you have some kind of power over them if you wanted to use it. In reality you are as powerless when it comes to your rights compared to a non-white’s rights as the alt-right twitter accounts are compared to Twitter’s anti-white ideology.
> 
> BTW I dare you to show your grandkids the reactions to the “Its okay to be white” 4chan stunt.
> I doubt they will believe your “white privilege” bullshit after they realize how the average Democrat and non-white feels about white people simply existing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why Angry White Men Love Calling People "Cucks"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black people see the difference between Republicans and Democrats yet?
> 
> *Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools*
> President Donald Trump nominated Wendy Vitter to be a federal judge in the Eastern District of Louisiana.
> 
> Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools | HuffPost
> 
> The Democrats wouldn't have let you down this much.
> 
> . A staunch opponent of abortion, Vitter also evaded Blumenthal’s questions about comments she’d made about Planned Parenthood killing more than 150,000 women a year.
> 
> Vitter’s federal judgeship nomination is for a lifetime appointment.
> 
> 
> That's A LIFETIME!!!  Now do you people see what you had to lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Ginsberg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea but only worse because she doesn't believe in desegregation or abortion rights.
Click to expand...

Neither extreme is sane on abortion.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have respect from everyone I meet, ghetto thugs and white Democrat metrosexuals included.
> 
> You are just a cuck that black people use and abuse as they see fit because you are actually stupid enough to think you have some kind of power over them if you wanted to use it. In reality you are as powerless when it comes to your rights compared to a non-white’s rights as the alt-right twitter accounts are compared to Twitter’s anti-white ideology.
> 
> BTW I dare you to show your grandkids the reactions to the “Its okay to be white” 4chan stunt.
> I doubt they will believe your “white privilege” bullshit after they realize how the average Democrat and non-white feels about white people simply existing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Angry White Men Love Calling People "Cucks"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black people see the difference between Republicans and Democrats yet?
> 
> *Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools*
> President Donald Trump nominated Wendy Vitter to be a federal judge in the Eastern District of Louisiana.
> 
> Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools | HuffPost
> 
> The Democrats wouldn't have let you down this much.
> 
> . A staunch opponent of abortion, Vitter also evaded Blumenthal’s questions about comments she’d made about Planned Parenthood killing more than 150,000 women a year.
> 
> Vitter’s federal judgeship nomination is for a lifetime appointment.
> 
> 
> That's A LIFETIME!!!  Now do you people see what you had to lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Ginsberg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea but only worse because she doesn't believe in desegregation or abortion rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither extreme is sane on abortion.
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with our position. There’s a cutoff unless the kids going to be retarded


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't harbor the misconception that insecure little gasbag pussies like him represent 'the right.' They only represent a failure of the psychological profession. The internet was invented to keep them safe from the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.
> 
> You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. "People like you".
> 
> Uneducated and angry because this is not your grandparents America like it was in 1950.
> 
> So you have "respect" in a microcosmic setting of Neo Nazis and Stormfront nutcases?
> 
> The same ones who are having their Twitter accounts suspended these days?
> 
> Internet badasses like you?
> 
> Some real "influential" people.....
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have respect from everyone I meet, ghetto thugs and white Democrat metrosexuals included.
> 
> You are just a cuck that black people use and abuse as they see fit because you are actually stupid enough to think you have some kind of power over them if you wanted to use it. In reality you are as powerless when it comes to your rights compared to a non-white’s rights as the alt-right twitter accounts are compared to Twitter’s anti-white ideology.
> 
> BTW I dare you to show your grandkids the reactions to the “Its okay to be white” 4chan stunt.
> I doubt they will believe your “white privilege” bullshit after they realize how the average Democrat and non-white feels about white people simply existing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why Angry White Men Love Calling People "Cucks"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black people see the difference between Republicans and Democrats yet?
> 
> *Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools*
> President Donald Trump nominated Wendy Vitter to be a federal judge in the Eastern District of Louisiana.
> 
> Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools | HuffPost
> 
> The Democrats wouldn't have let you down this much.
> 
> . A staunch opponent of abortion, Vitter also evaded Blumenthal’s questions about comments she’d made about Planned Parenthood killing more than 150,000 women a year.
> 
> Vitter’s federal judgeship nomination is for a lifetime appointment.
> 
> 
> That's A LIFETIME!!!  Now do you people see what you had to lose?
Click to expand...


Both parties are corrupt. Permeated with self serving fat cats who could not care less about anything or anyone, except enriching themselves, and serving their self  interests.

Black citizens would be far better off by withdrawing any allegiance to either party, and embracing a collective mindset of self reliance, and self support.

The sooner that is recognized, the better..


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.
> 
> You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. "People like you".
> 
> Uneducated and angry because this is not your grandparents America like it was in 1950.
> 
> So you have "respect" in a microcosmic setting of Neo Nazis and Stormfront nutcases?
> 
> The same ones who are having their Twitter accounts suspended these days?
> 
> Internet badasses like you?
> 
> Some real "influential" people.....
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have respect from everyone I meet, ghetto thugs and white Democrat metrosexuals included.
> 
> You are just a cuck that black people use and abuse as they see fit because you are actually stupid enough to think you have some kind of power over them if you wanted to use it. In reality you are as powerless when it comes to your rights compared to a non-white’s rights as the alt-right twitter accounts are compared to Twitter’s anti-white ideology.
> 
> BTW I dare you to show your grandkids the reactions to the “Its okay to be white” 4chan stunt.
> I doubt they will believe your “white privilege” bullshit after they realize how the average Democrat and non-white feels about white people simply existing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why Angry White Men Love Calling People "Cucks"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black people see the difference between Republicans and Democrats yet?
> 
> *Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools*
> President Donald Trump nominated Wendy Vitter to be a federal judge in the Eastern District of Louisiana.
> 
> Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools | HuffPost
> 
> The Democrats wouldn't have let you down this much.
> 
> . A staunch opponent of abortion, Vitter also evaded Blumenthal’s questions about comments she’d made about Planned Parenthood killing more than 150,000 women a year.
> 
> Vitter’s federal judgeship nomination is for a lifetime appointment.
> 
> 
> That's A LIFETIME!!!  Now do you people see what you had to lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both parties are corrupt. Permeated with self serving fat cats who could not care less about anything or anyone, except enriching themselves, and serving their self  interests.
> 
> Black citizens would be far better off by withdrawing any allegiance to either party, and embracing a collective mindset of self reliance, and self support.
> 
> The sooner that is recognized, the better..
Click to expand...

Disagree. If you consistently win elections for democrats and run black candidates you’ll actually start getting represented.

Sarah plain and Ron Paul are not republicans but they knew the only way to get policies past was threw the gop.

You need to change the democrats by showing up. Democrats suck? Yea well republican suck more

Black or white anyone who doesn’t vote doesn’t matter. Politicians ignore groups they can’t win. 

Why do anything for you? You won’t show up anyways.

How many poor black kids have insurance because of the democrats aca?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't harbor the misconception that insecure little gasbag pussies like him represent 'the right.' They only represent a failure of the psychological profession. The internet was invented to keep them safe from the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.
> 
> You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. "People like you".
> 
> Uneducated and angry because this is not your grandparents America like it was in 1950.
> 
> So you have "respect" in a microcosmic setting of Neo Nazis and Stormfront nutcases?
> 
> The same ones who are having their Twitter accounts suspended these days?
> 
> Internet badasses like you?
> 
> Some real "influential" people.....
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have respect from everyone I meet, ghetto thugs and white Democrat metrosexuals included.
> 
> You are just a cuck that black people use and abuse as they see fit because you are actually stupid enough to think you have some kind of power over them if you wanted to use it. In reality you are as powerless when it comes to your rights compared to a non-white’s rights as the alt-right twitter accounts are compared to Twitter’s anti-white ideology.
> 
> BTW I dare you to show your grandkids the reactions to the “Its okay to be white” 4chan stunt.
> I doubt they will believe your “white privilege” bullshit after they realize how the average Democrat and non-white feels about white people simply existing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why Angry White Men Love Calling People "Cucks"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black people see the difference between Republicans and Democrats yet?
> 
> *Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools*
> President Donald Trump nominated Wendy Vitter to be a federal judge in the Eastern District of Louisiana.
> 
> Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools | HuffPost
> 
> The Democrats wouldn't have let you down this much.
> 
> . A staunch opponent of abortion, Vitter also evaded Blumenthal’s questions about comments she’d made about Planned Parenthood killing more than 150,000 women a year.
> 
> Vitter’s federal judgeship nomination is for a lifetime appointment.
> 
> 
> That's A LIFETIME!!!  Now do you people see what you had to lose?
Click to expand...



She said she would respect precedent, which makes her infinitely better than lib judges, who just make shit up.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.
> 
> You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. "People like you".
> 
> Uneducated and angry because this is not your grandparents America like it was in 1950.
> 
> So you have "respect" in a microcosmic setting of Neo Nazis and Stormfront nutcases?
> 
> The same ones who are having their Twitter accounts suspended these days?
> 
> Internet badasses like you?
> 
> Some real "influential" people.....
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have respect from everyone I meet, ghetto thugs and white Democrat metrosexuals included.
> 
> You are just a cuck that black people use and abuse as they see fit because you are actually stupid enough to think you have some kind of power over them if you wanted to use it. In reality you are as powerless when it comes to your rights compared to a non-white’s rights as the alt-right twitter accounts are compared to Twitter’s anti-white ideology.
> 
> BTW I dare you to show your grandkids the reactions to the “Its okay to be white” 4chan stunt.
> I doubt they will believe your “white privilege” bullshit after they realize how the average Democrat and non-white feels about white people simply existing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why Angry White Men Love Calling People "Cucks"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black people see the difference between Republicans and Democrats yet?
> 
> *Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools*
> President Donald Trump nominated Wendy Vitter to be a federal judge in the Eastern District of Louisiana.
> 
> Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools | HuffPost
> 
> The Democrats wouldn't have let you down this much.
> 
> . A staunch opponent of abortion, Vitter also evaded Blumenthal’s questions about comments she’d made about Planned Parenthood killing more than 150,000 women a year.
> 
> Vitter’s federal judgeship nomination is for a lifetime appointment.
> 
> 
> That's A LIFETIME!!!  Now do you people see what you had to lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She said she would respect precedent, which makes her infinitely better than lib judges, who just make shit up.
Click to expand...

Bullshit! It was Roberts who wasn’t following Atari decides. Sandra day O’Conner called him out for trying to revisit issues that have already been decided.

You know not what you say


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. "People like you".
> 
> Uneducated and angry because this is not your grandparents America like it was in 1950.
> 
> So you have "respect" in a microcosmic setting of Neo Nazis and Stormfront nutcases?
> 
> The same ones who are having their Twitter accounts suspended these days?
> 
> Internet badasses like you?
> 
> Some real "influential" people.....
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> I have respect from everyone I meet, ghetto thugs and white Democrat metrosexuals included.
> 
> You are just a cuck that black people use and abuse as they see fit because you are actually stupid enough to think you have some kind of power over them if you wanted to use it. In reality you are as powerless when it comes to your rights compared to a non-white’s rights as the alt-right twitter accounts are compared to Twitter’s anti-white ideology.
> 
> BTW I dare you to show your grandkids the reactions to the “Its okay to be white” 4chan stunt.
> I doubt they will believe your “white privilege” bullshit after they realize how the average Democrat and non-white feels about white people simply existing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why Angry White Men Love Calling People "Cucks"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black people see the difference between Republicans and Democrats yet?
> 
> *Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools*
> President Donald Trump nominated Wendy Vitter to be a federal judge in the Eastern District of Louisiana.
> 
> Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools | HuffPost
> 
> The Democrats wouldn't have let you down this much.
> 
> . A staunch opponent of abortion, Vitter also evaded Blumenthal’s questions about comments she’d made about Planned Parenthood killing more than 150,000 women a year.
> 
> Vitter’s federal judgeship nomination is for a lifetime appointment.
> 
> 
> That's A LIFETIME!!!  Now do you people see what you had to lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She said she would respect precedent, which makes her infinitely better than lib judges, who just make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! It was Roberts who wasn’t following Atari decides. Sandra day O’Conner called him out for trying to revisit issues that have already been decided.
> 
> You know not what you say
Click to expand...



Original intent trumps precedent, if the precedent was just some judge making up shit.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
Click to expand...


Hillary would have never done this

Trump Administration To Undo Efforts To Boost College Racial Diversity: Reports | HuffPost

So you guys fucked up when you didn't show up for Hillary.  I'm not black so this doesn't fuck me.  You fucked yourselves.  Maybe you should get out the vote in November this year and 2020.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary would have never done this
> 
> Trump Administration To Undo Efforts To Boost College Racial Diversity: Reports | HuffPost
> 
> So you guys fucked up when you didn't show up for Hillary.  I'm not black so this doesn't fuck me.  You fucked yourselves.  Maybe you should get out the vote in November this year and 2020.
Click to expand...

Or study.
Nah!


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary would have never done this
> 
> Trump Administration To Undo Efforts To Boost College Racial Diversity: Reports | HuffPost
> 
> So you guys fucked up when you didn't show up for Hillary.  I'm not black so this doesn't fuck me.  You fucked yourselves.  Maybe you should get out the vote in November this year and 2020.
Click to expand...



Great find Seely. Thanks, Glad to see Trump pushing back against that "diversity" shit.



Hey, I know how you feel. I felt pretty betrayed by the way the moderates and establishment types fought against Trump, after I had voted for McCain.


Ungrateful fucks.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary would have never done this
> 
> Trump Administration To Undo Efforts To Boost College Racial Diversity: Reports | HuffPost
> 
> So you guys fucked up when you didn't show up for Hillary.  I'm not black so this doesn't fuck me.  You fucked yourselves.  Maybe you should get out the vote in November this year and 2020.
Click to expand...



So you support institutional racism then, Monkey Boi? 

You're right though, that putrid pile of shit Hillary would never support civil rights and equality under the law.


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.
Click to expand...

I’ve read several of your posts. You’re an idiot,


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve read several of your posts. You’re an idiot,
Click to expand...

I've only read a two of yours and youre just another monkey.


----------



## sealybobo

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve read several of your posts. You’re an idiot,
Click to expand...

No he is not. Now let’s find out what you have a problem with and why


----------



## dave p

sealybobo said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> 
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve read several of your posts. You’re an idiot,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. Now let’s find out what you have a problem with and why
Click to expand...

Read his history of posts. Its very clear.


----------



## TNHarley

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary would have never done this
> 
> Trump Administration To Undo Efforts To Boost College Racial Diversity: Reports | HuffPost
> 
> So you guys fucked up when you didn't show up for Hillary.  I'm not black so this doesn't fuck me.  You fucked yourselves.  Maybe you should get out the vote in November this year and 2020.
Click to expand...

So glad he did that. Institutional discrimination is bullshit.


----------



## sealybobo

dave p said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> 
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve read several of your posts. You’re an idiot,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. Now let’s find out what you have a problem with and why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read his history of posts. Its very clear.
Click to expand...

Then it should be easy for an intellect like you to give a few examples


----------



## sealybobo

TNHarley said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary would have never done this
> 
> Trump Administration To Undo Efforts To Boost College Racial Diversity: Reports | HuffPost
> 
> So you guys fucked up when you didn't show up for Hillary.  I'm not black so this doesn't fuck me.  You fucked yourselves.  Maybe you should get out the vote in November this year and 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So glad he did that. Institutional discrimination is bullshit.
Click to expand...

You white racists expose yourselves when you say shit like this.

Or maybe you just don’t understand why we have affirmative action 

Or you don’t care

Chances are you’re one of the poor republicans who believes life isn’t fair for you because affirmative action makes life more fair for blacks


----------



## dave p

sealybobo said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve read several of your posts. You’re an idiot,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. Now let’s find out what you have a problem with and why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read his history of posts. Its very clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for an intellect like you to give a few examples
Click to expand...

I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.


----------



## sealybobo

dave p said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve read several of your posts. You’re an idiot,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. Now let’s find out what you have a problem with and why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read his history of posts. Its very clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for an intellect like you to give a few examples
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.
Click to expand...

If you play along I’ll show you what he said was correct

Or are you referring to his insults? He’s only fighting back. Don’t be a snowflake


----------



## TNHarley

sealybobo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians dont listen to people whos vote they know will be cast in their favor if they actually do vote.  If the Dems see a mass exodus of Black people registered as Independents then the inaction of the Dems to address their part in this racist system will suddenly become action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary would have never done this
> 
> Trump Administration To Undo Efforts To Boost College Racial Diversity: Reports | HuffPost
> 
> So you guys fucked up when you didn't show up for Hillary.  I'm not black so this doesn't fuck me.  You fucked yourselves.  Maybe you should get out the vote in November this year and 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So glad he did that. Institutional discrimination is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You white racists expose yourselves when you say shit like this.
> 
> Or maybe you just don’t understand why we have affirmative action
> 
> Or you don’t care
> 
> Chances are you’re one of the poor republicans who believes life isn’t fair for you because affirmative action makes life more fair for blacks
Click to expand...

So not wanting discrimination from our govt makes me racist? Are you fucking retarded?
Its ACTUALLY racist to believe a race needs special privileges to get ahead. JS


----------



## TNHarley

"omg omg omg. that guy wants equality from our govt? How racist!"


----------



## dave p

sealybobo said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve read several of your posts. You’re an idiot,
> 
> 
> 
> No he is not. Now let’s find out what you have a problem with and why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read his history of posts. Its very clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for an intellect like you to give a few examples
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you play along I’ll show you what he said was correct
> 
> Or are you referring to his insults? He’s only fighting back. Don’t be a snowflake
Click to expand...

Insults don’t bother me. He has posts on several threads that are racist. I read them, understood them and I called him Out on it. Period.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve read several of your posts. You’re an idiot,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. Now let’s find out what you have a problem with and why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read his history of posts. Its very clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for an intellect like you to give a few examples
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.
Click to expand...

You dont even know why you are butt hurt but you are indeed butt hurt.


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve read several of your posts. You’re an idiot,
> 
> 
> 
> No he is not. Now let’s find out what you have a problem with and why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read his history of posts. Its very clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for an intellect like you to give a few examples
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont even know why you are butt hurt but you are indeed butt hurt.
Click to expand...

I’m not butt hurt. My life is great. Not sure about yours or why you even made such a ridiculous comment. I’m sure in your world it made sense , but not in anyone else’s. Thanks for playing tho.


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve read several of your posts. You’re an idiot,
> 
> 
> 
> No he is not. Now let’s find out what you have a problem with and why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read his history of posts. Its very clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for an intellect like you to give a few examples
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont even know why you are butt hurt but you are indeed butt hurt.
Click to expand...

I have no idea what the hell you are referencing. My guess is neither do you.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he is not. Now let’s find out what you have a problem with and why
> 
> 
> 
> Read his history of posts. Its very clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for an intellect like you to give a few examples
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont even know why you are butt hurt but you are indeed butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not butt hurt. My life is great. Not sure about yours or why you even made such a ridiculous comment. I’m sure in your world it made sense , but not in anyone else’s. Thanks for playing tho.
Click to expand...

Stop whining rookie. Running around claiming someone is racist is not a good look. Youre either butt hurt or stupid as fuck. Debate my points not your emotional reactions to my points.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he is not. Now let’s find out what you have a problem with and why
> 
> 
> 
> Read his history of posts. Its very clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for an intellect like you to give a few examples
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont even know why you are butt hurt but you are indeed butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what the hell you are referencing. My guess is neither do you.
Click to expand...

I am referencing you boy.


----------



## sealybobo

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he is not. Now let’s find out what you have a problem with and why
> 
> 
> 
> Read his history of posts. Its very clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it should be easy for an intellect like you to give a few examples
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont even know why you are butt hurt but you are indeed butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not butt hurt. My life is great. Not sure about yours or why you even made such a ridiculous comment. I’m sure in your world it made sense , but not in anyone else’s. Thanks for playing tho.
Click to expand...

Sure your life is, well...privileged


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read his history of posts. Its very clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it should be easy for an intellect like you to give a few examples
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont even know why you are butt hurt but you are indeed butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what the hell you are referencing. My guess is neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am referencing you boy.
Click to expand...

Not my boy. Try again


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read his history of posts. Its very clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it should be easy for an intellect like you to give a few examples
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont even know why you are butt hurt but you are indeed butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not butt hurt. My life is great. Not sure about yours or why you even made such a ridiculous comment. I’m sure in your world it made sense , but not in anyone else’s. Thanks for playing tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining rookie. Running around claiming someone is racist is not a good look. Youre either butt hurt or stupid as fuck. Debate my points not your emotional reactions to my points.
Click to expand...

I have. You refuse to talk intelligently. You come back with juvenile statement like butt hurt. You’re either a moron or obtuse, either way you aren’t to be taken seriously.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then it should be easy for an intellect like you to give a few examples
> 
> 
> 
> I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont even know why you are butt hurt but you are indeed butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not butt hurt. My life is great. Not sure about yours or why you even made such a ridiculous comment. I’m sure in your world it made sense , but not in anyone else’s. Thanks for playing tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining rookie. Running around claiming someone is racist is not a good look. Youre either butt hurt or stupid as fuck. Debate my points not your emotional reactions to my points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. You refuse to talk intelligently. You come back with juvenile statement like butt hurt. You’re either a moron or obtuse, either way you aren’t to be taken seriously.
Click to expand...

If that was the case you wouldnt be stalking me. Its obvous I hurt your feelings. You have never actually engaged me on anything. All you do is follow me around like a hurt lover.


----------



## dave p

sealybobo said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read his history of posts. Its very clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it should be easy for an intellect like you to give a few examples
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont even know why you are butt hurt but you are indeed butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not butt hurt. My life is great. Not sure about yours or why you even made such a ridiculous comment. I’m sure in your world it made sense , but not in anyone else’s. Thanks for playing tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure your life is, well...privileged
Click to expand...

My god you’re an idiot. People actually work to get where they are. But you can’t understand that. Keep up with your silly talking points and being a useful parrot.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then it should be easy for an intellect like you to give a few examples
> 
> 
> 
> I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont even know why you are butt hurt but you are indeed butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what the hell you are referencing. My guess is neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am referencing you boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my boy. Try again
Click to expand...

I am referencing you boy.


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont even know why you are butt hurt but you are indeed butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not butt hurt. My life is great. Not sure about yours or why you even made such a ridiculous comment. I’m sure in your world it made sense , but not in anyone else’s. Thanks for playing tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining rookie. Running around claiming someone is racist is not a good look. Youre either butt hurt or stupid as fuck. Debate my points not your emotional reactions to my points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. You refuse to talk intelligently. You come back with juvenile statement like butt hurt. You’re either a moron or obtuse, either way you aren’t to be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was the case you wouldnt be stalking me. Its obvous I hurt your feelings. You have never actually engaged me on anything. All you do is follow me around like a hurt lover.
Click to expand...

I’m not following you. Your stupid drivel comes out everywhere. But your insistence on using but hurt proves that you  are a moron. You are now on ignore. You have never made a point which has any merit. Bye


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont even know why you are butt hurt but you are indeed butt hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not butt hurt. My life is great. Not sure about yours or why you even made such a ridiculous comment. I’m sure in your world it made sense , but not in anyone else’s. Thanks for playing tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining rookie. Running around claiming someone is racist is not a good look. Youre either butt hurt or stupid as fuck. Debate my points not your emotional reactions to my points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. You refuse to talk intelligently. You come back with juvenile statement like butt hurt. You’re either a moron or obtuse, either way you aren’t to be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was the case you wouldnt be stalking me. Its obvous I hurt your feelings. You have never actually engaged me on anything. All you do is follow me around like a hurt lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not following you. Your stupid drivel comes out everywhere. But your insistence on using but hurt proves that you  are a moron. You are now on ignore. You have never made a point which has any merit. Bye
Click to expand...

Of course youre following me. I post and wallah you appear with a post directed towards me with no relevance to the topic. I know I hurt you. Your actions scream victim.  I just wonder what specifically it was.


----------



## sealybobo

dave p said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then it should be easy for an intellect like you to give a few examples
> 
> 
> 
> I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont even know why you are butt hurt but you are indeed butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not butt hurt. My life is great. Not sure about yours or why you even made such a ridiculous comment. I’m sure in your world it made sense , but not in anyone else’s. Thanks for playing tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure your life is, well...privileged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My god you’re an idiot. People actually work to get where they are. But you can’t understand that. Keep up with your silly talking points and being a useful parrot.
Click to expand...

I got where I am by working for it too but like so many of us I got my first break from a friends father. A lot of black guys in Detroit don’t have the connections we do. That’s one example of white privilege.

Now please don’t tell me you got your first big break without any help. You may be the exception. I hope u got the point


----------



## dave p

sealybobo said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did give examples. His history of posts. I wasn’t put on this earth to do your homework.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont even know why you are butt hurt but you are indeed butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not butt hurt. My life is great. Not sure about yours or why you even made such a ridiculous comment. I’m sure in your world it made sense , but not in anyone else’s. Thanks for playing tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure your life is, well...privileged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My god you’re an idiot. People actually work to get where they are. But you can’t understand that. Keep up with your silly talking points and being a useful parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got where I am by working for it too but like so many of us I got my first break from a friends father. A lot of black guys in Detroit don’t have the connections we do. That’s one example of white privilege.
> 
> Now please don’t tell me you got your first big break without any help. You may be the exception. I hope u got the point
Click to expand...

No I didn't get a break. I started at menial jobs and worked my way up including paying for my own education. Anyone can do it. There are examples all around us daily. There are people that are privileged from every race, not just white, to ignore that is disingenuous.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have respect from everyone I meet, ghetto thugs and white Democrat metrosexuals included.
> 
> You are just a cuck that black people use and abuse as they see fit because you are actually stupid enough to think you have some kind of power over them if you wanted to use it. In reality you are as powerless when it comes to your rights compared to a non-white’s rights as the alt-right twitter accounts are compared to Twitter’s anti-white ideology.
> 
> BTW I dare you to show your grandkids the reactions to the “Its okay to be white” 4chan stunt.
> I doubt they will believe your “white privilege” bullshit after they realize how the average Democrat and non-white feels about white people simply existing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Angry White Men Love Calling People "Cucks"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do black people see the difference between Republicans and Democrats yet?
> 
> *Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools*
> President Donald Trump nominated Wendy Vitter to be a federal judge in the Eastern District of Louisiana.
> 
> Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools | HuffPost
> 
> The Democrats wouldn't have let you down this much.
> 
> . A staunch opponent of abortion, Vitter also evaded Blumenthal’s questions about comments she’d made about Planned Parenthood killing more than 150,000 women a year.
> 
> Vitter’s federal judgeship nomination is for a lifetime appointment.
> 
> 
> That's A LIFETIME!!!  Now do you people see what you had to lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Ginsberg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea but only worse because she doesn't believe in desegregation or abortion rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither extreme is sane on abortion.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. If I get fucked one night and get pregnant, I should be legally allowed to have an abortion. And republicans shouldn’t make me jump through hoops to get it. That’s not extreme that’s reality


----------



## sealybobo

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you would have the guts to come to Louisville and risk getting your face smashed in.
> 
> I would do it without any hesitation, and you know it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet Badass Alert!
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your obliviousness to reality is far more funny to me than what you think you know about me.
> 
> I am aware of the overwhelming numbers that wish to do me and my family and my entire race harm, therefore I am strong enough to fight back against all of that because I literally have to be.
> 
> Just because 90% of you idiot cucks are pathetic fat losers, that doesn’t mean the rest of the embattled white minority is anything like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG. You have an overactive imagination junior, and that appears to be the catalyst of your misplaced anger.. I dont even know you, or your fucking family. I wish no harm on you or anyone else. The majority of the alt right wackos like you who are here are nothing but cheap entertainment to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't harbor the misconception that insecure little gasbag pussies like him represent 'the right.' They only represent a failure of the psychological profession. The internet was invented to keep them safe from the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.
> 
> You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.
Click to expand...

Yes. Unkotare is the biggest pussy


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile illegal immigration is way down and the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, has the media mentioned any of that?
> 
> 
> The lying of the press, is going to ruin this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
Click to expand...

The electorate is stupid if they still don’t get it after that bullshit tax bill republicans passed.

Or if they think the economy was bad in 2016 but is great now


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet Badass Alert!
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Your obliviousness to reality is far more funny to me than what you think you know about me.
> 
> I am aware of the overwhelming numbers that wish to do me and my family and my entire race harm, therefore I am strong enough to fight back against all of that because I literally have to be.
> 
> Just because 90% of you idiot cucks are pathetic fat losers, that doesn’t mean the rest of the embattled white minority is anything like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG. You have an overactive imagination junior, and that appears to be the catalyst of your misplaced anger.. I dont even know you, or your fucking family. I wish no harm on you or anyone else. The majority of the alt right wackos like you who are here are nothing but cheap entertainment to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't harbor the misconception that insecure little gasbag pussies like him represent 'the right.' They only represent a failure of the psychological profession. The internet was invented to keep them safe from the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.
> 
> You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Unkotare is the biggest pussy
Click to expand...





Says the outed fraud fish.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 should be interesting
> 
> Consider it a referendum on Trumps America
> 
> Black and Hispanic turnout will be key in many congressional districts as well as key Senate races in Arizona and Nevada
> 
> Getting millenials off their asses will also be key
> 
> The older white vote is lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the need for constant race and panic mongering.
> 
> 
> RW, can you imagine a world were you libs would be about issues instead of propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is called politics
> You get out the vote among those who are most likely to support you
> 
> With 90 percent of blacks refusing to vote Republican, there is no need to create panic
> 
> They know the score
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting rationalizations for your behavior.
> 
> 
> What do we on the Right do, that you pretend to yourself is equivalent to your side's constant panic and race mongering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a combination of what Republicans do and what they refuse to do
> 
> They oppose affirmative action, healthcare for poor children, enforce strict drug laws, voter suppression, unemployment benefits, social programs....among many, many others
> 
> While Democrats support business incentives for impoverished communities......Republicans support moving business out
> 
> Republicans also embrace alt right which exists to extend racist policies
Click to expand...

Republicans have given blacks no reason to vote republican.

They keep saying black unemployment is the lowest it’s ever been. These same republicans said that unemployment number was fake in 2016. Now suddenly it’s real?

Thank you obama for this low unemployment number.

Btw, companies didn’t hire more people with the tax break they were given. CEOs gave themselves raises.


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you would have the guts to come to Louisville and risk getting your face smashed in.
> 
> I would do it without any hesitation, and you know it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet Badass Alert!
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your obliviousness to reality is far more funny to me than what you think you know about me.
> 
> I am aware of the overwhelming numbers that wish to do me and my family and my entire race harm, therefore I am strong enough to fight back against all of that because I literally have to be.
> 
> Just because 90% of you idiot cucks are pathetic fat losers, that doesn’t mean the rest of the embattled white minority is anything like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG. You have an overactive imagination junior, and that appears to be the catalyst of your misplaced anger.. I dont even know you, or your fucking family. I wish no harm on you or anyone else. The majority of the alt right wackos like you who are here are nothing but cheap entertainment to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't harbor the misconception that insecure little gasbag pussies like him represent 'the right.' They only represent a failure of the psychological profession. The internet was invented to keep them safe from the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Because you don’t have any and need some? Hasn’t worked for you, and you don’t represent the Republican Party, eunuch.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your obliviousness to reality is far more funny to me than what you think you know about me.
> 
> I am aware of the overwhelming numbers that wish to do me and my family and my entire race harm, therefore I am strong enough to fight back against all of that because I literally have to be.
> 
> Just because 90% of you idiot cucks are pathetic fat losers, that doesn’t mean the rest of the embattled white minority is anything like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG. You have an overactive imagination junior, and that appears to be the catalyst of your misplaced anger.. I dont even know you, or your fucking family. I wish no harm on you or anyone else. The majority of the alt right wackos like you who are here are nothing but cheap entertainment to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't harbor the misconception that insecure little gasbag pussies like him represent 'the right.' They only represent a failure of the psychological profession. The internet was invented to keep them safe from the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.
> 
> You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Unkotare is the biggest pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the outed fraud fish.
Click to expand...

The only thing I want out is your little Asian cock


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet Badass Alert!
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Your obliviousness to reality is far more funny to me than what you think you know about me.
> 
> I am aware of the overwhelming numbers that wish to do me and my family and my entire race harm, therefore I am strong enough to fight back against all of that because I literally have to be.
> 
> Just because 90% of you idiot cucks are pathetic fat losers, that doesn’t mean the rest of the embattled white minority is anything like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG. You have an overactive imagination junior, and that appears to be the catalyst of your misplaced anger.. I dont even know you, or your fucking family. I wish no harm on you or anyone else. The majority of the alt right wackos like you who are here are nothing but cheap entertainment to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't harbor the misconception that insecure little gasbag pussies like him represent 'the right.' They only represent a failure of the psychological profession. The internet was invented to keep them safe from the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don’t have any and need some? Hasn’t worked for you, and you don’t represent the Republican Party, eunuch.
Click to expand...

You don’t represent anyone but fdr haters


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it! The economy was already doing well. So far only ones who are going to benefit from trumps nomination is the rich.
> 
> Companies should be so hurting for good help wages should be through the roof. But we see “the economy” or do you mean companies and corporations are doing well? Sure. What about blue collar? Wages are not going up! These are the people you need to deliver them something or you’ll lose re election.
> 
> Do you think this tax bill will be enough? Plus getting rid of the aca mandate? You may win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The electorate is stupid if they still don’t get it after that bullshit tax bill republicans passed.
> 
> Or if they think the economy was bad in 2016 but is great now
Click to expand...

Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I have not seen wages going up like they should.
> 
> I suspect managers and ceos have gotten lazy and stupid and can't think outsider of "pay less, charge more".
> 
> 
> But, hopefully soon, it will start.
> 
> 
> ANd if the media actually reports that, that should help the republcians.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The electorate is stupid if they still don’t get it after that bullshit tax bill republicans passed.
> 
> Or if they think the economy was bad in 2016 but is great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
Click to expand...

No it didnt


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG. You have an overactive imagination junior, and that appears to be the catalyst of your misplaced anger.. I dont even know you, or your fucking family. I wish no harm on you or anyone else. The majority of the alt right wackos like you who are here are nothing but cheap entertainment to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't harbor the misconception that insecure little gasbag pussies like him represent 'the right.' They only represent a failure of the psychological profession. The internet was invented to keep them safe from the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.
> 
> You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Unkotare is the biggest pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the outed fraud fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I want out is your little Asian cock
Click to expand...




Again making no sense, but good luck identifying the cock stuck in you.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Angry White Men Love Calling People "Cucks"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do black people see the difference between Republicans and Democrats yet?
> 
> *Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools*
> President Donald Trump nominated Wendy Vitter to be a federal judge in the Eastern District of Louisiana.
> 
> Trump Judicial Nominee Refuses To Say If She Agrees With Desegregated Schools | HuffPost
> 
> The Democrats wouldn't have let you down this much.
> 
> . A staunch opponent of abortion, Vitter also evaded Blumenthal’s questions about comments she’d made about Planned Parenthood killing more than 150,000 women a year.
> 
> Vitter’s federal judgeship nomination is for a lifetime appointment.
> 
> 
> That's A LIFETIME!!!  Now do you people see what you had to lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Ginsberg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea but only worse because she doesn't believe in desegregation or abortion rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither extreme is sane on abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If I get fucked one night and get pregnant, I should be legally allowed to have an abortion. And republicans shouldn’t make me jump through hoops to get it. That’s not extreme that’s reality
Click to expand...

Be my guest; just don’t use tax money to do it.
99% use tax dollars.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The electorate is stupid if they still don’t get it after that bullshit tax bill republicans passed.
> 
> Or if they think the economy was bad in 2016 but is great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didnt
Click to expand...

Yes it did.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't harbor the misconception that insecure little gasbag pussies like him represent 'the right.' They only represent a failure of the psychological profession. The internet was invented to keep them safe from the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> People like me are the reason why Trump won and why the Republican Party is starting to grow some balls.
> 
> People like you are the reason why Republicans tried to defeat the prospect of the “1st black president” with a decrepit and senile pussy who betrayed the country.
> 
> You are a wuss who is walked over by everyone who ever comes in contact with you, while I am respected by the few people who I give the time of day because I push back against everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Unkotare is the biggest pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the outed fraud fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I want out is your little Asian cock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again making no sense, but good luck identifying the cock stuck in you.
Click to expand...

Stop flirting you little bitch.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The electorate is stupid if they still don’t get it after that bullshit tax bill republicans passed.
> 
> Or if they think the economy was bad in 2016 but is great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did.
Click to expand...

That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.

Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
> 
> 
> 
> The electorate is stupid if they still don’t get it after that bullshit tax bill republicans passed.
> 
> Or if they think the economy was bad in 2016 but is great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
Click to expand...

None.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The electorate is stupid if they still don’t get it after that bullshit tax bill republicans passed.
> 
> Or if they think the economy was bad in 2016 but is great now
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None.
Click to expand...

So you admit that your claim that Trump's tax break created 3 million USA jobs was a lie.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

sealybobo said:


> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.



"You put them first and they put you last. Cause you're a chump. A political chump! ... Any time you throw your weight behind a political party that controls two-thirds of the government, and that party can't keep the promise that it made to you during election time, and you are dumb enough to walk around continuing to identify yourself with that party -- you're not only a chump but you're a traitor to your race." -- Malcolm X


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that your claim that Trump's tax break created 3 million USA jobs was a lie.
Click to expand...

Nope. 
Fuck you


----------



## sealybobo

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You put them first and they put you last. Cause you're a chump. A political chump! ... Any time you throw your weight behind a political party that controls two-thirds of the government, and that party can't keep the promise that it made to you during election time, and you are dumb enough to walk around continuing to identify yourself with that party -- you're not only a chump but you're a traitor to your race." -- Malcolm X
Click to expand...


If 55% of the poor/middle class whites are stupid, I side with the 95% of the blacks and 45% of whites who vote right.  

You are a traitor to your class.  If you aren't rich you are a house n*#ga


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that your claim that Trump's tax break created 3 million USA jobs was a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> Fuck you
Click to expand...

You lied mofo.  Trump's tax breaks didn't create 3 million jobs but I'm sure that's a lie you are willing to repeat.  Liar

Oh, and fuck you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You put them first and they put you last. Cause you're a chump. A political chump! ... Any time you throw your weight behind a political party that controls two-thirds of the government, and that party can't keep the promise that it made to you during election time, and you are dumb enough to walk around continuing to identify yourself with that party -- you're not only a chump but you're a traitor to your race." -- Malcolm X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If 55% of the poor/middle class whites are stupid, I side with the 95% of the blacks and 45% of whites who vote right.
> 
> You are a traitor to your class.  If you aren't rich you are a house n*#ga
Click to expand...


You sound very racist


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> 
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that your claim that Trump's tax break created 3 million USA jobs was a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> Fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lied mofo.  Trump's tax breaks didn't create 3 million jobs but I'm sure that's a lie you are willing to repeat.  Liar
> 
> Oh, and fuck you.
Click to expand...


Aprox 2,100,000 so far....easily 3,000,000 by December. 
The Stimulus didn't create jobs......it created more debt.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> 
> 
> None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that your claim that Trump's tax break created 3 million USA jobs was a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> Fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lied mofo.  Trump's tax breaks didn't create 3 million jobs but I'm sure that's a lie you are willing to repeat.  Liar
> 
> Oh, and fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Stimulus didn't create jobs......it created more debt.
Click to expand...

So did Trump's tax breaks.


----------



## sealybobo

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You put them first and they put you last. Cause you're a chump. A political chump! ... Any time you throw your weight behind a political party that controls two-thirds of the government, and that party can't keep the promise that it made to you during election time, and you are dumb enough to walk around continuing to identify yourself with that party -- you're not only a chump but you're a traitor to your race." -- Malcolm X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If 55% of the poor/middle class whites are stupid, I side with the 95% of the blacks and 45% of whites who vote right.
> 
> You are a traitor to your class.  If you aren't rich you are a house n*#ga
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound very racist
Click to expand...

You're the one who said I was a traitor to my race.  No son, it is you who is the racist.  Your republican spin about what is and isn't racist isn't going to fly with me.  I'm smarter than you.  

And I would be a traitor to my race.  If it were wrong I would side with right.  I'm not a little NAZI like you Trumpeters are.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You put them first and they put you last. Cause you're a chump. A political chump! ... Any time you throw your weight behind a political party that controls two-thirds of the government, and that party can't keep the promise that it made to you during election time, and you are dumb enough to walk around continuing to identify yourself with that party -- you're not only a chump but you're a traitor to your race." -- Malcolm X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If 55% of the poor/middle class whites are stupid, I side with the 95% of the blacks and 45% of whites who vote right.
> 
> You are a traitor to your class.  If you aren't rich you are a house n*#ga
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound very racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said I was a traitor to my race.  No son, it is you who is the racist.  Your republican spin about what is and isn't racist isn't going to fly with me.  I'm smarter than you.
> 
> And I would be a traitor to my race.  If it were wrong I would side with right.  I'm not a little NAZI like you Trumpeters are.
Click to expand...


No, that was Malcolm X who said that.  Did you read the quote?

Jake, ask Stats to read it to you


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> None.
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that your claim that Trump's tax break created 3 million USA jobs was a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> Fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lied mofo.  Trump's tax breaks didn't create 3 million jobs but I'm sure that's a lie you are willing to repeat.  Liar
> 
> Oh, and fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Stimulus didn't create jobs......it created more debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did Trump's tax breaks.
Click to expand...

It's not Trump's tax cuts. It's a congressional tax cut.
Or didn't you know that?
Congress passes the budget, not the president.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You put them first and they put you last. Cause you're a chump. A political chump! ... Any time you throw your weight behind a political party that controls two-thirds of the government, and that party can't keep the promise that it made to you during election time, and you are dumb enough to walk around continuing to identify yourself with that party -- you're not only a chump but you're a traitor to your race." -- Malcolm X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If 55% of the poor/middle class whites are stupid, I side with the 95% of the blacks and 45% of whites who vote right.
> 
> You are a traitor to your class.  If you aren't rich you are a house n*#ga
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound very racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said I was a traitor to my race.  No son, it is you who is the racist.  Your republican spin about what is and isn't racist isn't going to fly with me.  I'm smarter than you.
> 
> And I would be a traitor to my race.  If it were wrong I would side with right.  I'm not a little NAZI like you Trumpeters are.
Click to expand...

Actually you talk more like a fucking Nazi than anyone I know.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or most likely they dont believe anything will change so why bother voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it won't change if you don't vote. Pick a black leader and vote for them.
> 
> If one democrat screws you vote for a more progressive liberal in the primaries.
> 
> Obama couldn't do shit for black people because blacks rewarded Republicans who obstructed Obama by not voting in the 2010 midterms. Rather than vote out the obstructionists you rewarded by staying home.
> 
> Blacks never vote midterms. Don't act like you tried a couple midterms in a row and didn't have a lot of success. If I'm wrong whens the last time a lot of blacks voted in a midterm?
> 
> Don't vote don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you forgot that up until recently most politicians were prejudiced or didnt want to risk alienating whites by doing things for Blacks. Your credibility is like an eraser. The more mistakes you make the smaller it gets.  White politicians have very little credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try voting every 2 years for the next ten years then tell me voting doesn't matter. Until then you're just making excuses and trapped in victimhood.
> 
> So you don't vote?
Click to expand...


He's waiting for a free ride to the polling place.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that your claim that Trump's tax break created 3 million USA jobs was a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> Fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lied mofo.  Trump's tax breaks didn't create 3 million jobs but I'm sure that's a lie you are willing to repeat.  Liar
> 
> Oh, and fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Stimulus didn't create jobs......it created more debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did Trump's tax breaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not Trump's tax cuts. It's a congressional tax cut.
> Or didn't you know that?
> Congress passes the budget, not the president.
Click to expand...

Then it's not Obamacare fuckface.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You put them first and they put you last. Cause you're a chump. A political chump! ... Any time you throw your weight behind a political party that controls two-thirds of the government, and that party can't keep the promise that it made to you during election time, and you are dumb enough to walk around continuing to identify yourself with that party -- you're not only a chump but you're a traitor to your race." -- Malcolm X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If 55% of the poor/middle class whites are stupid, I side with the 95% of the blacks and 45% of whites who vote right.
> 
> You are a traitor to your class.  If you aren't rich you are a house n*#ga
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound very racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said I was a traitor to my race.  No son, it is you who is the racist.  Your republican spin about what is and isn't racist isn't going to fly with me.  I'm smarter than you.
> 
> And I would be a traitor to my race.  If it were wrong I would side with right.  I'm not a little NAZI like you Trumpeters are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you talk more like a fucking Nazi than anyone I know.
Click to expand...

Just like how you cons spin it and say we are the racists, or we are the party for the rich or WE are the fascists.  

Or somehow America isn't fair to you poor broke whites because of things like AA or illegal aliens.  Boy are you being duped.  

You guys are great spinmasters.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> Fuck you
> 
> 
> 
> You lied mofo.  Trump's tax breaks didn't create 3 million jobs but I'm sure that's a lie you are willing to repeat.  Liar
> 
> Oh, and fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Stimulus didn't create jobs......it created more debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did Trump's tax breaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not Trump's tax cuts. It's a congressional tax cut.
> Or didn't you know that?
> Congress passes the budget, not the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it's not Obamacare fuckface.
Click to expand...

Obamacare was Obama's baby. He brought in the people to write the thing and congress crammed it up our asses. 

BTW, not one of Obama's budgets passed.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .....  I'm smarter than you. ......






YOU, of all people, post _that_...?  


There isn't so much as a prokaryote, or even a reasonably warm stone on this planet to whom *you* could reasonably address such a claim.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.  They don't realize the only thing politicians listen to are money and voters.  Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.  Don't protest, don't boycott, don't riot, don't kill cops.  VOTE!  And not just when a black man is running for president.  The rich whites that don't give a shit about you keep control via midterms.  So don't show up and vote this November because of the cops, or because Republican governors give you lead poisoning.  Show up every election!  Then you will have some power in this country.
> 
> How many blacks will show up in 2018?  More or less than 50%?  If the number is less than 50%, they can forget about mattering.  If you don't vote you don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You put them first and they put you last. Cause you're a chump. A political chump! ... Any time you throw your weight behind a political party that controls two-thirds of the government, and that party can't keep the promise that it made to you during election time, and you are dumb enough to walk around continuing to identify yourself with that party -- you're not only a chump but you're a traitor to your race." -- Malcolm X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If 55% of the poor/middle class whites are stupid, I side with the 95% of the blacks and 45% of whites who vote right.
> 
> You are a traitor to your class.  If you aren't rich you are a house n*#ga
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound very racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said I was a traitor to my race.  No son, it is you who is the racist.  Your republican spin about what is and isn't racist isn't going to fly with me.  I'm smarter than you.
> 
> And I would be a traitor to my race.  If it were wrong I would side with right.  I'm not a little NAZI like you Trumpeters are.
Click to expand...

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....  I'm smarter than you. ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU, of all people, post _that_...?
> 
> 
> There isn't so much as a prokaryote, or even a reasonably warm stone on this planet to whom *you* could reasonably address such a claim.
Click to expand...

Great analect


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a reduction in costs.
> Obama spent most of his presidency trying to jack up the costs of energy and raising taxes at the same time he was spending us into bankruptcy.
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The electorate is stupid if they still don’t get it after that bullshit tax bill republicans passed.
> 
> Or if they think the economy was bad in 2016 but is great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didnt
Click to expand...


Manufacturing jobs had their biggest jump in over ten years.


Those are 


1. on average higher paying jobs.

2. disproportionately jobs that blacks can get.

3. Traditionally jobs that allowed for upward mobility.

4. Type of jobs that allows a man to support his family.



This is the type of change that can change people's lives for the better, changing families and whole communities.


If people notice...



That's why the dems are screaming so loud. To try to get people distracted.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
> 
> 
> 
> The electorate is stupid if they still don’t get it after that bullshit tax bill republicans passed.
> 
> Or if they think the economy was bad in 2016 but is great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
Click to expand...


The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.


sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
> 
> 
> 
> The electorate is stupid if they still don’t get it after that bullshit tax bill republicans passed.
> 
> Or if they think the economy was bad in 2016 but is great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
Click to expand...


Nothing in fact check indicates 3 million.
Trump's Numbers - FactCheck.org


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The electorate is stupid if they still don’t get it after that bullshit tax bill republicans passed.
> 
> Or if they think the economy was bad in 2016 but is great now
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The electorate is stupid if they still don’t get it after that bullshit tax bill republicans passed.
> 
> Or if they think the economy was bad in 2016 but is great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing in fact check indicates 3 million.
> Trump's Numbers - FactCheck.org
Click to expand...

Bullshit. I remember when you idiots were cheering losing only 500,000/mo.

You can't point to a single private sector job Obama created.

All Obama had to do was not fuck it up
... And he had a GOP Congress in power since 2010 to make sure he didn't.


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing in fact check indicates 3 million.
> Trump's Numbers - FactCheck.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I remember when you idiots were cheering losing only 500,000/mo.
> 
> You can't point to a single private sector job Obama created.
> 
> All Obama had to do was not fuck it up
> ... And he had a GOP Congress in power since 2010 to make sure he didn't.
Click to expand...


Had he not had an obsructioninst group of retards in the GOP in the way of what he was doing, he likely could have done even more.

Educate yourself by reading more. It will contribute to helping you look less ignorant.

How good were the 10.9 million jobs under Obama?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t relate you make enough to be gop. Explain why is poor folk should be?
> 
> You just admitted you’re part of the investor class not the working class. We see no benefit to your ways. Once we are rich too we will see it. I’m starting to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The electorate is stupid if they still don’t get it after that bullshit tax bill republicans passed.
> 
> Or if they think the economy was bad in 2016 but is great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manufacturing jobs had their biggest jump in over ten years.
> 
> 
> Those are
> 
> 
> 1. on average higher paying jobs.
> 
> 2. disproportionately jobs that blacks can get.
> 
> 3. Traditionally jobs that allowed for upward mobility.
> 
> 4. Type of jobs that allows a man to support his family.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the type of change that can change people's lives for the better, changing families and whole communities.
> 
> 
> If people notice...
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the dems are screaming so loud. To try to get people distracted.
Click to expand...


The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing in fact check indicates 3 million.
> Trump's Numbers - FactCheck.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I remember when you idiots were cheering losing only 500,000/mo.
> 
> You can't point to a single private sector job Obama created.
> 
> All Obama had to do was not fuck it up
> ... And he had a GOP Congress in power since 2010 to make sure he didn't.
Click to expand...

75 straight months of jobs gains under Obama after he got us out of the Great Recession.  Greatest recession since the Great depression..  Stop being a loser.  One minute, the president doesn't have anything to do with the economy, next thing Trump directly created 3 million jobs with the tax bill, which is a bald faced lie and you know it.


----------



## Hellbilly

sealybobo said:


> Since blacks don't have any money, they need to get out and vote.



You are a fucking moron.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing in fact check indicates 3 million.
> Trump's Numbers - FactCheck.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I remember when you idiots were cheering losing only 500,000/mo.
> 
> You can't point to a single private sector job Obama created.
> 
> All Obama had to do was not fuck it up
> ... And he had a GOP Congress in power since 2010 to make sure he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 75 straight months of jobs gains under Obama after he got us out of the Great Recession.  Greatest recession since the Great depression..  Stop being a loser.  One minute, the president doesn't have anything to do with the economy, next thing Trump directly created 3 million jobs with the tax bill, which is a bald faced lie and you know it.
Click to expand...

Your facts are cherry-picked as usual.

You rely on Soroscheck.com

You need a better source than that, Dipshit.


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> 
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing in fact check indicates 3 million.
> Trump's Numbers - FactCheck.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I remember when you idiots were cheering losing only 500,000/mo.
> 
> You can't point to a single private sector job Obama created.
> 
> All Obama had to do was not fuck it up
> ... And he had a GOP Congress in power since 2010 to make sure he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 75 straight months of jobs gains under Obama after he got us out of the Great Recession.  Greatest recession since the Great depression..  Stop being a loser.  One minute, the president doesn't have anything to do with the economy, next thing Trump directly created 3 million jobs with the tax bill, which is a bald faced lie and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your facts are cherry-picked as usual.
> 
> You rely on Soroscheck.com
> 
> You need a better source than that, Dipshit.
Click to expand...

 
Well dipstick, you have not posted ANY facts to challenge in this thread at all, so it is now incumbent upon you to post a source that validates 3 million jobs being added by Trumptard as you allege.

You have 3 options. Produce a fact, prove that what I posted is not a fact, or STFU.

By the way, if  memory serves me correctly, aren't you the same moron who once stated that FDR was not in office when the Great Depression ended, and that he had no part in leading the country back to prosperity?

Your ignorance is not mandatory, it is your choice. Google is free. Learn how to use it.


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing in fact check indicates 3 million.
> Trump's Numbers - FactCheck.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I remember when you idiots were cheering losing only 500,000/mo.
> 
> You can't point to a single private sector job Obama created.
> 
> All Obama had to do was not fuck it up
> ... And he had a GOP Congress in power since 2010 to make sure he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 75 straight months of jobs gains under Obama after he got us out of the Great Recession.  Greatest recession since the Great depression..  Stop being a loser.  One minute, the president doesn't have anything to do with the economy, next thing Trump directly created 3 million jobs with the tax bill, which is a bald faced lie and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your facts are cherry-picked as usual.
> 
> You rely on Soroscheck.com
> 
> You need a better source than that, Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well dipstick, you have not posted ANY facts to challenge in this thread at all, so it is now incumbent upon you to post a source that validates 3 million jobs being added by Trumptard as you allege.
> 
> You have 3 options. Produce a fact, prove that what I posted is not a fact, or STFU.
> 
> By the way, if  memory serves me correctly, aren't you the same moron who once stated that FDR was not in office when the Great Depression ended, and that he had no part in leading the country back to prosperity?
> 
> Your ignorance is not mandatory, it is your choice. Google is free. Learn how to use it.
Click to expand...

Your ignorance is obvious.

You can't just point to a generic sample of jobs created during the Obama administration and claim he created them, unless they are public sector jobs, which were used to pad his statistics.

You DO understand the difference between white collar and blue collar jobs? You do understand that any public sector jobs are a negative factor on the debt, right? 


OH, and FYI, according to the BLS the civilian work force grew by 601, 000 in June alone.

Employment Situation Summary


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> Nothing in fact check indicates 3 million.
> Trump's Numbers - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. I remember when you idiots were cheering losing only 500,000/mo.
> 
> You can't point to a single private sector job Obama created.
> 
> All Obama had to do was not fuck it up
> ... And he had a GOP Congress in power since 2010 to make sure he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 75 straight months of jobs gains under Obama after he got us out of the Great Recession.  Greatest recession since the Great depression..  Stop being a loser.  One minute, the president doesn't have anything to do with the economy, next thing Trump directly created 3 million jobs with the tax bill, which is a bald faced lie and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your facts are cherry-picked as usual.
> 
> You rely on Soroscheck.com
> 
> You need a better source than that, Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well dipstick, you have not posted ANY facts to challenge in this thread at all, so it is now incumbent upon you to post a source that validates 3 million jobs being added by Trumptard as you allege.
> 
> You have 3 options. Produce a fact, prove that what I posted is not a fact, or STFU.
> 
> By the way, if  memory serves me correctly, aren't you the same moron who once stated that FDR was not in office when the Great Depression ended, and that he had no part in leading the country back to prosperity?
> 
> Your ignorance is not mandatory, it is your choice. Google is free. Learn how to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance is obvious.
> 
> You can't just point to a generic sample of jobs created during the Obama administration and claim he created them, unless they are public sector jobs, which were used to pad his statistics.
> 
> You DO understand the difference between white collar and blue collar jobs? You do understand that any public sector jobs are a negative factor on the debt, right?
> 
> 
> OH, and FYI, according to the BLS the civilian work force grew by 601, 000 in June alone.
> 
> Employment Situation Summary
Click to expand...


Trumps tax breaks didn't create jobs.  Tax breaks don't create jobs.  The corporations buy back stocks with that money.

And Obama's actions saved jobs.  Jobs you wanted to do away with because they paid too much.


Probably not. Yes, the president has some influence (more on that later), but he doesn't sit at the economy's steering wheel. Even a former Obama economic advisor Austan Goolsbee says that a president has little control over much of what happens in the economy.

"I think the world vests too much power — certainly in the president, probably in Washington in general — for its influence on the economy, because most all of the economy has nothing to do with the government," he told Marketplace in 2012.

Likewise, when a Princeton University study found in 2014 that the economy tends to do better under Democratic presidents than Republicans, the authors also added that most of the reasons behind that growth in fact don't seem closely tied to the presidents themselves.

"We find that oil shocks, productivity shocks, international growth shocks, and (perhaps) shocks to consumer expectations about the future jointly explain about half of the partisan gap," they wrote. "The first three of these look a lot more like good luck than good policy."

(However, the authors do note that foreign policy decisions could account for some of the oil shock effects. It's also possible that Democratic presidents somehow affect consumer expectations, though as the Washington Post's Brad Plumer wrote in 2014, "it's surprisingly difficult to tease out why this might be."

OK. So a president can't claim total (or even majority) credit for the economy. Exactly how much can Obama claim in this instance?

That, as so many things in the dismal science, is in the eye of the beholder.

One thing that seems certain: the stimulus package championed by the Obama administration did make the immediate shock of the recession less painful — mainstream economists agree on that — and created millions of jobs, as the CBO found. And as we wrote in a fact check last year, it also diminished the effect on poverty levels.

But he wasn't the only one at work on the economy at the time, as one economist points out.

"There were a few things going on, there was TARP, which actually happened under his predecessor," says Doug Holtz-Eakin, former director of the CBO and president of the American Action Forum, a right-leaning think tank. "There were the extraordinary monetary policies the Fed was taking, and then there was the stimulus."

And in Holtz-Eakin's estimation, the Fed's role was the biggest of those three. (Additionally, at the start of the Obama presidency, the Fed was led by Ben Bernanke — not (at that time) an Obama appointee.)

So the stimulus helped pull the U.S. out of recession, but other factors did, too. What about the rest of Obama's tenure?

Brookings Institution economist Gary Burtless agrees that the stimulus was massively helpful, and he also thinks that Obama's indirect influence boosted the economy.

"Some of the achievement is due to the president though his indirect influence on monetary policy," he said. "And in the first two years of his term, through his direct effect on fiscal policy that the U.S. decided to pursue."

Regarding monetary policy, Burtless is referring to Obama's reappointment of Ben Bernanke and the subsequent appointment of Janet Yellen as Federal Reserve chairs. Under Bernanke and Yellen, the Fed maintained near-zero interest rates for seven years and undertook three rounds of massive asset purchases known as quantitative easing — both of which were policies to stimulate the economy.

So to the extent that the Fed's policies were successful, Obama to some degree had a hand in boosting the economy through Fed policy, by Burtless' logic.

Three more caveats. This is a long string of solid job growth, Burtless notes, but not extraordinary. Job gains in the mid-1990s, as well as the late 1970s, often reached into the 300,000s, even the 400,000s — levels rarely seen in this recovery.

"These long strings of employment reports are good, but they're not spectacularly good as I think you would judge the employment reports for much of the 1990s after about 1993 or so," says Gary Burtless, senior fellow in economics at the Brookings Institution. "It's not spectacular, but they're nonetheless quite good."

In addition, he points out, labor force participation and the employment-population ratio are still disappointingly low (despite March's gains). Once (slash if) those bounce back, then the recovery will seem more real.

Another point: this is private-sector job creation. The government has had a shakier job creation record during the recovery. At this point, it has created jobs for five consecutive months.

In addition, while most of those economists surveyed thought the stimulus' effects would be good in the long term, early one quarter of economists said they were "uncertain" whether the long-term potential costs of the stimulus would outweigh the benefits.

Whatever potential knock-on effects an economic policy might cause, Holtz-Eakin adds, a president has to claim responsibility for the good _and _the bad.

"They should get some credit, some blame," said Holtz-Eakin.

FACT CHECK: The White House's Private-Sector Job Streak


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> Nothing in fact check indicates 3 million.
> Trump's Numbers - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. I remember when you idiots were cheering losing only 500,000/mo.
> 
> You can't point to a single private sector job Obama created.
> 
> All Obama had to do was not fuck it up
> ... And he had a GOP Congress in power since 2010 to make sure he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 75 straight months of jobs gains under Obama after he got us out of the Great Recession.  Greatest recession since the Great depression..  Stop being a loser.  One minute, the president doesn't have anything to do with the economy, next thing Trump directly created 3 million jobs with the tax bill, which is a bald faced lie and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your facts are cherry-picked as usual.
> 
> You rely on Soroscheck.com
> 
> You need a better source than that, Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well dipstick, you have not posted ANY facts to challenge in this thread at all, so it is now incumbent upon you to post a source that validates 3 million jobs being added by Trumptard as you allege.
> 
> You have 3 options. Produce a fact, prove that what I posted is not a fact, or STFU.
> 
> By the way, if  memory serves me correctly, aren't you the same moron who once stated that FDR was not in office when the Great Depression ended, and that he had no part in leading the country back to prosperity?
> 
> Your ignorance is not mandatory, it is your choice. Google is free. Learn how to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance is obvious.
> 
> You can't just point to a generic sample of jobs created during the Obama administration and claim he created them, unless they are public sector jobs, which were used to pad his statistics.
> 
> You DO understand the difference between white collar and blue collar jobs? You do understand that any public sector jobs are a negative factor on the debt, right?
> 
> 
> OH, and FYI, according to the BLS the civilian work force grew by 601, 000 in June alone.
> 
> Employment Situation Summary
Click to expand...


We should have elected Hillary

President Clinton added 21.5 million jobs, a 19.6 percent increase. There were 131 million people employed in December 1999, the end of his term. That's 21.5 million more than the 109.5 million employed at the beginning of his term.

Unlike most presidents, he did this through contractionary fiscal policy. He presided over eight years of steady economic growth without adding to the debt. He created a surplus, reducing the debt by $63 billion. His Omnibus Budget Reconciliation Act of 1993 raised the top tax rate from 28 percent to 36 percent for high-income earners. He increased the top corporate tax rate from 34 percent to 36 percent. He created the earned income tax credit for low-income families and raised the gas tax by $.043 per gallon. 

At the same time, he cut welfare spending. Recipients had to get jobs after two years. His policies cut the number on welfare by two-thirds, to 4.5 million, by 2004.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> 
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing in fact check indicates 3 million.
> Trump's Numbers - FactCheck.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I remember when you idiots were cheering losing only 500,000/mo.
> 
> You can't point to a single private sector job Obama created.
> 
> All Obama had to do was not fuck it up
> ... And he had a GOP Congress in power since 2010 to make sure he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 75 straight months of jobs gains under Obama after he got us out of the Great Recession.  Greatest recession since the Great depression..  Stop being a loser.  One minute, the president doesn't have anything to do with the economy, next thing Trump directly created 3 million jobs with the tax bill, which is a bald faced lie and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your facts are cherry-picked as usual.
> 
> You rely on Soroscheck.com
> 
> You need a better source than that, Dipshit.
Click to expand...


President Obama created 17.267 million jobs by the end of December 2016, a 12.8 percent increase. There were 152.111 million people employed at the end of his term. That's compared to 134.844 million working at the end of the Bush Administration.

But that doesn't give the total picture. The economy lost 8.7 million jobs as a result of the 2008 financial crisis. It kept shedding them until January 2010. Since that low point, Obama created 22.309 million jobs, a 17.2 percent increase. 

Which President Created the Most Jobs?


----------



## sealybobo

President Reagan added 15.9 million jobs during his eight-year term, a 17.6 percent increase. There were 106.9 million people working in December 1988 compared to 91 million in December 1980.

He responded to the 1981 recession with Reaganomics. This was expansive fiscal policy based on supply-side economics. Reagan cut the top income tax rate from 70 percent to 28 percent. He also cut the top corporate tax rate from 48 percent to 34 percent. He increased government spending by 2.5 percent a year. His policies doubled the debt.


----------



## sealybobo

Worst president in history goes to 

President Bush created 2.1 million jobs during his eight-year term. That's because he struggled with two recessions. He lost 3.6 million jobs in 2008, his last year in office. The job gains were before that, as he recovered from the 2001 recession. He responded to it with stimulus checks and the Bush tax cuts. Neither of these are the best ways to create jobs. He was helped by low interest rates from Alan Greenspan's expansive monetary policy.


----------



## Andylusion

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
Click to expand...


Don't you think that will be a hard sell?

I mean, after all, the black turn out was the highest it had ever been, for Obama.

What did they get for it?   After 8 years, riots, and higher racism than ever before?   And the slums are still slums.  The crime rate in black areas is still massive, and honestly higher now than ever.   Drugs are rampant, and broken family rates, higher than ever.  

Where was the big black utopia that was expected from Obama?  Where was the big win for black communities? 

I have several black women I work with here at my job, and both said this to me.... directly "I voted for Obama, and everyone keeps telling me I have to vote democrat... but what have they done for me?"

One of the two girls, did vote in the last election.  For Trump.   She's still happy with her choice.  (I can't stand Trump, but I do enjoy watching the left freak out over him).

But honestly, explain to me... if you can.... what exactly is the sales pitch for the Democrats to Black people, when they already elected someone who claimed to fix the world, and racism, and nothing changed, and by many accounts got worse?   On what basis do you claim they need to keep following your parade?


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is bullshit.  I'm calling BULLSHIT!  Show me these 3 million jobs you lying prick.
> 
> Oh.  One other question.  How many jobs did Obama's stimulus create?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing in fact check indicates 3 million.
> Trump's Numbers - FactCheck.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I remember when you idiots were cheering losing only 500,000/mo.
> 
> You can't point to a single private sector job Obama created.
> 
> All Obama had to do was not fuck it up
> ... And he had a GOP Congress in power since 2010 to make sure he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 75 straight months of jobs gains under Obama after he got us out of the Great Recession.  Greatest recession since the Great depression..  Stop being a loser.  One minute, the president doesn't have anything to do with the economy, next thing Trump directly created 3 million jobs with the tax bill, which is a bald faced lie and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your facts are cherry-picked as usual.
> 
> You rely on Soroscheck.com
> 
> You need a better source than that, Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Obama created 17.267 million jobs by the end of December 2016, a 12.8 percent increase. There were 152.111 million people employed at the end of his term. That's compared to 134.844 million working at the end of the Bush Administration.
> 
> But that doesn't give the total picture. The economy lost 8.7 million jobs as a result of the 2008 financial crisis. It kept shedding them until January 2010. Since that low point, Obama created 22.309 million jobs, a 17.2 percent increase.
> 
> Which President Created the Most Jobs?
Click to expand...

Yeah..... LOL...... sure...... Uh-huh. 








Yet nobody can identify the wonderful policies, regulations, programs, or even a single piece of legislation that caused this imaginary statistic to be even remotely plausible.


----------



## sealybobo

Andylusion said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you think that will be a hard sell?
> 
> I mean, after all, the black turn out was the highest it had ever been, for Obama.
> 
> What did they get for it?   After 8 years, riots, and higher racism than ever before?   And the slums are still slums.  The crime rate in black areas is still massive, and honestly higher now than ever.   Drugs are rampant, and broken family rates, higher than ever.
> 
> Where was the big black utopia that was expected from Obama?  Where was the big win for black communities?
> 
> I have several black women I work with here at my job, and both said this to me.... directly "I voted for Obama, and everyone keeps telling me I have to vote democrat... but what have they done for me?"
> 
> One of the two girls, did vote in the last election.  For Trump.   She's still happy with her choice.  (I can't stand Trump, but I do enjoy watching the left freak out over him).
> 
> But honestly, explain to me... if you can.... what exactly is the sales pitch for the Democrats to Black people, when they already elected someone who claimed to fix the world, and racism, and nothing changed, and by many accounts got worse?   On what basis do you claim they need to keep following your parade?
Click to expand...


That is and was bullshit.  Think about all the poor black people who got Obamacare.  Fuck what you/they see on TV.  That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.  It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.

Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> Nothing in fact check indicates 3 million.
> Trump's Numbers - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. I remember when you idiots were cheering losing only 500,000/mo.
> 
> You can't point to a single private sector job Obama created.
> 
> All Obama had to do was not fuck it up
> ... And he had a GOP Congress in power since 2010 to make sure he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 75 straight months of jobs gains under Obama after he got us out of the Great Recession.  Greatest recession since the Great depression..  Stop being a loser.  One minute, the president doesn't have anything to do with the economy, next thing Trump directly created 3 million jobs with the tax bill, which is a bald faced lie and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your facts are cherry-picked as usual.
> 
> You rely on Soroscheck.com
> 
> You need a better source than that, Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well dipstick, you have not posted ANY facts to challenge in this thread at all, so it is now incumbent upon you to post a source that validates 3 million jobs being added by Trumptard as you allege.
> 
> You have 3 options. Produce a fact, prove that what I posted is not a fact, or STFU.
> 
> By the way, if  memory serves me correctly, aren't you the same moron who once stated that FDR was not in office when the Great Depression ended, and that he had no part in leading the country back to prosperity?
> 
> Your ignorance is not mandatory, it is your choice. Google is free. Learn how to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance is obvious.
> 
> You can't just point to a generic sample of jobs created during the Obama administration and claim he created them, unless they are public sector jobs, which were used to pad his statistics.
> 
> You DO understand the difference between white collar and blue collar jobs? You do understand that any public sector jobs are a negative factor on the debt, right?
> 
> 
> OH, and FYI, according to the BLS the civilian work force grew by 601, 000 in June alone.
> 
> Employment Situation Summary
Click to expand...



Your ignorance unbelieveable in an age of information. You are the one who stated that "Trump created 3 million jobs" but have yet to even remotely validate your statement.

I thoroughly understand the difference between white collar and blue collar jobs, but real  the question here is DO YOU understand the difference between an administration actually creating jobs and creating an environment that supports job growth?

And BTW, 601,000 does not equal 3 million


----------



## mudwhistle

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. I remember when you idiots were cheering losing only 500,000/mo.
> 
> You can't point to a single private sector job Obama created.
> 
> All Obama had to do was not fuck it up
> ... And he had a GOP Congress in power since 2010 to make sure he didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 75 straight months of jobs gains under Obama after he got us out of the Great Recession.  Greatest recession since the Great depression..  Stop being a loser.  One minute, the president doesn't have anything to do with the economy, next thing Trump directly created 3 million jobs with the tax bill, which is a bald faced lie and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your facts are cherry-picked as usual.
> 
> You rely on Soroscheck.com
> 
> You need a better source than that, Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well dipstick, you have not posted ANY facts to challenge in this thread at all, so it is now incumbent upon you to post a source that validates 3 million jobs being added by Trumptard as you allege.
> 
> You have 3 options. Produce a fact, prove that what I posted is not a fact, or STFU.
> 
> By the way, if  memory serves me correctly, aren't you the same moron who once stated that FDR was not in office when the Great Depression ended, and that he had no part in leading the country back to prosperity?
> 
> Your ignorance is not mandatory, it is your choice. Google is free. Learn how to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance is obvious.
> 
> You can't just point to a generic sample of jobs created during the Obama administration and claim he created them, unless they are public sector jobs, which were used to pad his statistics.
> 
> You DO understand the difference between white collar and blue collar jobs? You do understand that any public sector jobs are a negative factor on the debt, right?
> 
> 
> OH, and FYI, according to the BLS the civilian work force grew by 601, 000 in June alone.
> 
> Employment Situation Summary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance unbelieveable in an age of information. You are the one who stated that "Trump created 3 million jobs" but have yet to even remotely validate your statement.
> 
> I thoroughly understand the difference between white collar and blue collar jobs, but real  the question here is DO YOU understand the difference between an administration actually creating jobs and creating an environment that supports job growth?
> 
> And BTW, 601,000 does not equal 3 million
Click to expand...

601,000 in June alone. And June was a slow month. How long has the tax cut been in effect?
7 months?


The fact is nobody can actually say for sure what causes job growth.
Not one of you assholes can say Obama created one single job in the Private sector. You only assume that what you're being told is the truth. You cherry-pick the details and throw out bogus statistics which don't tell the whole picture.
For example: Trump’s first year and a half all counts, but Obama's first term doesn't. What happened didn't matter a damn as far as Obama is concerned because you claim it was Bush's economy. WHY IN THE FUCK ISN'T THIS OBAMA'S ECONOMY???

You also. forget that the real payoff on the tax cuts will show themselves when everyone files their 2017 returns, which doesn't happen till next year, fuckwad.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. I remember when you idiots were cheering losing only 500,000/mo.
> 
> You can't point to a single private sector job Obama created.
> 
> All Obama had to do was not fuck it up
> ... And he had a GOP Congress in power since 2010 to make sure he didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 75 straight months of jobs gains under Obama after he got us out of the Great Recession.  Greatest recession since the Great depression..  Stop being a loser.  One minute, the president doesn't have anything to do with the economy, next thing Trump directly created 3 million jobs with the tax bill, which is a bald faced lie and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your facts are cherry-picked as usual.
> 
> You rely on Soroscheck.com
> 
> You need a better source than that, Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well dipstick, you have not posted ANY facts to challenge in this thread at all, so it is now incumbent upon you to post a source that validates 3 million jobs being added by Trumptard as you allege.
> 
> You have 3 options. Produce a fact, prove that what I posted is not a fact, or STFU.
> 
> By the way, if  memory serves me correctly, aren't you the same moron who once stated that FDR was not in office when the Great Depression ended, and that he had no part in leading the country back to prosperity?
> 
> Your ignorance is not mandatory, it is your choice. Google is free. Learn how to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance is obvious.
> 
> You can't just point to a generic sample of jobs created during the Obama administration and claim he created them, unless they are public sector jobs, which were used to pad his statistics.
> 
> You DO understand the difference between white collar and blue collar jobs? You do understand that any public sector jobs are a negative factor on the debt, right?
> 
> 
> OH, and FYI, according to the BLS the civilian work force grew by 601, 000 in June alone.
> 
> Employment Situation Summary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should have elected Hillary
> 
> President Clinton added 21.5 million jobs, a 19.6 percent increase. There were 131 million people employed in December 1999, the end of his term. That's 21.5 million more than the 109.5 million employed at the beginning of his term.
> 
> Unlike most presidents, he did this through contractionary fiscal policy. He presided over eight years of steady economic growth without adding to the debt. He created a surplus, reducing the debt by $63 billion. His Omnibus Budget Reconciliation Act of 1993 raised the top tax rate from 28 percent to 36 percent for high-income earners. He increased the top corporate tax rate from 34 percent to 36 percent. He created the earned income tax credit for low-income families and raised the gas tax by $.043 per gallon.
> 
> At the same time, he cut welfare spending. Recipients had to get jobs after two years. His policies cut the number on welfare by two-thirds, to 4.5 million, by 2004.
Click to expand...

I don't think Hillary Clinton is a pragmatist like her husband. Bill knew a gift when it was presented to him. He signed the bills Newt gave him and immediately slandered them only to appear like he wasn't for what they represented, reforms that changed welfare and created almost unpresidented job growth. 

However, Hillary would try to become a dictator and at the same time act like she's working with congress. The media would give you that impression. She wants to destroy the economy and blame it on someone else.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 straight months of jobs gains under Obama after he got us out of the Great Recession.  Greatest recession since the Great depression..  Stop being a loser.  One minute, the president doesn't have anything to do with the economy, next thing Trump directly created 3 million jobs with the tax bill, which is a bald faced lie and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your facts are cherry-picked as usual.
> 
> You rely on Soroscheck.com
> 
> You need a better source than that, Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well dipstick, you have not posted ANY facts to challenge in this thread at all, so it is now incumbent upon you to post a source that validates 3 million jobs being added by Trumptard as you allege.
> 
> You have 3 options. Produce a fact, prove that what I posted is not a fact, or STFU.
> 
> By the way, if  memory serves me correctly, aren't you the same moron who once stated that FDR was not in office when the Great Depression ended, and that he had no part in leading the country back to prosperity?
> 
> Your ignorance is not mandatory, it is your choice. Google is free. Learn how to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance is obvious.
> 
> You can't just point to a generic sample of jobs created during the Obama administration and claim he created them, unless they are public sector jobs, which were used to pad his statistics.
> 
> You DO understand the difference between white collar and blue collar jobs? You do understand that any public sector jobs are a negative factor on the debt, right?
> 
> 
> OH, and FYI, according to the BLS the civilian work force grew by 601, 000 in June alone.
> 
> Employment Situation Summary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance unbelieveable in an age of information. You are the one who stated that "Trump created 3 million jobs" but have yet to even remotely validate your statement.
> 
> I thoroughly understand the difference between white collar and blue collar jobs, but real  the question here is DO YOU understand the difference between an administration actually creating jobs and creating an environment that supports job growth?
> 
> And BTW, 601,000 does not equal 3 million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 601,000 in June alone. And June was a slow month. How long has the tax cut been in effect?
> 7 months?
> 
> 
> The fact is nobody can actually say for sure what causes job growth.
> Not one of you assholes can say Obama created one single job in the Private sector. You only assume that what you're being told is the truth. You cherry-pick the details and throw out bogus statistics which don't tell the whole picture.
> For example: Trump’s first year and a half all counts, but Obama's first term doesn't. What happened didn't matter a damn as far as Obama is concerned because you claim it was Bush's economy. WHY IN THE FUCK ISN'T THIS OBAMA'S ECONOMY???
> 
> You also. forget that the real payoff on the tax cuts will show themselves when everyone files their 2017 returns, which doesn't happen till next year, fuckwad.
Click to expand...


If you dumb asses would have given a tax break that mostly went to the middle class, that would have helped everyone.  That would have increased demand.  That would have put money in people's pockets and they would have spent that money.  That would have got companies to hire more people.  

Here's How America's Biggest Companies Are Spending Their Trump Tax Cuts (It's Not on New Jobs)

We’re starting to learn what America’s biggest companies are doing with the huge windfalls from President Donald Trump’s tax cuts. And the answer is great for investors – but not so great for workers.

That’s because many companies are returning huge portions of their billions in tax savings to shareholders in the form of share buybacks and dividend increases — not necessarily new hiring and investment.

Companies are on track to plow a record $1 trillion into boosting dividends and buying back their own stock this year, says Howard Silverblatt, senior index analyst S&P Dow Jones Indices.

Buybacks are a strategy to boost stock prices – by reducing the number of shares outstanding, which artificially increases a company’s earning per share. But they do little to improve the economy.

Wake the hell up


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 straight months of jobs gains under Obama after he got us out of the Great Recession.  Greatest recession since the Great depression..  Stop being a loser.  One minute, the president doesn't have anything to do with the economy, next thing Trump directly created 3 million jobs with the tax bill, which is a bald faced lie and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your facts are cherry-picked as usual.
> 
> You rely on Soroscheck.com
> 
> You need a better source than that, Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well dipstick, you have not posted ANY facts to challenge in this thread at all, so it is now incumbent upon you to post a source that validates 3 million jobs being added by Trumptard as you allege.
> 
> You have 3 options. Produce a fact, prove that what I posted is not a fact, or STFU.
> 
> By the way, if  memory serves me correctly, aren't you the same moron who once stated that FDR was not in office when the Great Depression ended, and that he had no part in leading the country back to prosperity?
> 
> Your ignorance is not mandatory, it is your choice. Google is free. Learn how to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance is obvious.
> 
> You can't just point to a generic sample of jobs created during the Obama administration and claim he created them, unless they are public sector jobs, which were used to pad his statistics.
> 
> You DO understand the difference between white collar and blue collar jobs? You do understand that any public sector jobs are a negative factor on the debt, right?
> 
> 
> OH, and FYI, according to the BLS the civilian work force grew by 601, 000 in June alone.
> 
> Employment Situation Summary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should have elected Hillary
> 
> President Clinton added 21.5 million jobs, a 19.6 percent increase. There were 131 million people employed in December 1999, the end of his term. That's 21.5 million more than the 109.5 million employed at the beginning of his term.
> 
> Unlike most presidents, he did this through contractionary fiscal policy. He presided over eight years of steady economic growth without adding to the debt. He created a surplus, reducing the debt by $63 billion. His Omnibus Budget Reconciliation Act of 1993 raised the top tax rate from 28 percent to 36 percent for high-income earners. He increased the top corporate tax rate from 34 percent to 36 percent. He created the earned income tax credit for low-income families and raised the gas tax by $.043 per gallon.
> 
> At the same time, he cut welfare spending. Recipients had to get jobs after two years. His policies cut the number on welfare by two-thirds, to 4.5 million, by 2004.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Hillary Clinton is a pragmatist like her husband. Bill knew a gift when it was presented to him. He signed the bills Newt gave him and immediately slandered them only to appear like he wasn't for what they represented, reforms that changed welfare and created almost unpresidented job growth.
> 
> However, Hillary would try to become a dictator and at the same time act like she's working with congress. The media would give you that impression. She wants to destroy the economy and blame it on someone else.
Click to expand...


Gimme a break.  How can you say that after Bush Delay and Hastert ruined the economy and blamed it on someone else?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot leftists keep trying to push their class warfare bullshit despite being called on their hypocrisy by the electorate only just recently. They don't learn because they can't.
> 
> 
> 
> The electorate is stupid if they still don’t get it after that bullshit tax bill republicans passed.
> 
> Or if they think the economy was bad in 2016 but is great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manufacturing jobs had their biggest jump in over ten years.
> 
> 
> Those are
> 
> 
> 1. on average higher paying jobs.
> 
> 2. disproportionately jobs that blacks can get.
> 
> 3. Traditionally jobs that allowed for upward mobility.
> 
> 4. Type of jobs that allows a man to support his family.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the type of change that can change people's lives for the better, changing families and whole communities.
> 
> 
> If people notice...
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the dems are screaming so loud. To try to get people distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
Click to expand...



There are jobs, and then there are jobs. 


Also, consider the context of polices designed to reduce the labor pool, not flood it with Third Worlders.


I am feeling more and more encouraged by more and more new bits, these days.



I just wish that he had not been distracted by Fucking North Korea or before that, fucking Syria. 


And had done this shit, a fucking YEAR AGO.


----------



## Andylusion

sealybobo said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you think that will be a hard sell?
> 
> I mean, after all, the black turn out was the highest it had ever been, for Obama.
> 
> What did they get for it?   After 8 years, riots, and higher racism than ever before?   And the slums are still slums.  The crime rate in black areas is still massive, and honestly higher now than ever.   Drugs are rampant, and broken family rates, higher than ever.
> 
> Where was the big black utopia that was expected from Obama?  Where was the big win for black communities?
> 
> I have several black women I work with here at my job, and both said this to me.... directly "I voted for Obama, and everyone keeps telling me I have to vote democrat... but what have they done for me?"
> 
> One of the two girls, did vote in the last election.  For Trump.   She's still happy with her choice.  (I can't stand Trump, but I do enjoy watching the left freak out over him).
> 
> But honestly, explain to me... if you can.... what exactly is the sales pitch for the Democrats to Black people, when they already elected someone who claimed to fix the world, and racism, and nothing changed, and by many accounts got worse?   On what basis do you claim they need to keep following your parade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is and was bullshit.  Think about all the poor black people who got Obamacare.  Fuck what you/they see on TV.  That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.  It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.
> 
> Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.
Click to expand...


Really?   Do list all the millions of people who are dead today because of being poisoned by Rick Snyder?

*sigh*....  This the best you can do?  Make up lies?

Your post is funny though..... 

*That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.*

and then you turn right around and say.....

*It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.  Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.*

Do you not see that you just now used race to divide us?
Do you think saying things like that, is going to bring us together?  Or is it pushing an 'us' verses 'them' ideology where people we voted for are 'poisoning black people'?  

You just pushed a race baiting, dividing the country, view.  Do you really not see that?

As for ObamaCare, it's amazing how oblivious you people are.  Do tell, have you used ObamaCare?  Because I have.  Or I should say, I tried to.   In 2006, I got an insurance policy that covered everything I needed, for $67 a month.
I have not had insurance for the last 5 years.   Why?  The cost is too high for me.  ObamaCare, didn't make insurance cheaper like Obama promised.  It made it drastically more expensive. The cheapest policy I could get was $250 a month.  I couldn't afford that.  Still can't.  Don't have insurance right now. Haven't had for 3 years.

You don't know what you are talking about.  You people are oblivious.

The BBC had a great documentary, where the report was running around trying to find people who supported ObamaCare.   She went to a Black public clinic in Alabama, thinking obviously they would support ObamaCare, and was shocked to find even the black manager who ran the clinic wasn't happy with it.

Honestly, you don't know what you are talking about.

*Besides that, this isn't what people want.*

You morons on the left, seem to be oblivious to this.   Life doesn't have meaning and purpose, and value, by getting more free stuff handed to you.    I'm sorry, but it doesn't.

In fact, getting stuff handed to you, takes away from you one of the primary values in life.... namely dignity and respect.  

You want to see a man with joy and pride in his life, you find one that worked his way up, and earned what he has.   When you find a man defeated and angry at the world, you find one sitting around collecting other people's hard work... which is what government hand outs are.

There's a wealthy CEO who went to Haiti, on a charity mission.   He started off handing out free stuff, and he kept seeing all these unhappy people.  They didn't seem to be super happy to be getting free crap.    He kept comparing the people who were getting stuff for free, to his employees who were happy.

And he finally asked around to find out what was going on, and one of these people that was getting free stuff, told him, they don't really want his free stuff, they want a job.  They want to earn their own stuff.

With that, the CEO invested in Haiti, and opened a company there.  A for-profit, making money, company.  In the process, he employed hundreds of these Haitians.   Shocking thing happened.... all these sad dejected charity cases, turned into happy workers with self-respect.  Were they paid millions?  No.  Of course not.   Did they have a life of luxury?  No of course not.

But here's what they did have.   Self-respect.  They may not have much, but they have the dignity of knowing what they do have, they earned themselves, and it wasn't just them being the helpless beneficiaries of other people's generosity.

You people on the left, if you had your way, would deny them that.  You would say this evil CEO is exploiting them, and he has so much he should give it away.  You would doom those people to poverty until they die, as long as no one made money on them having a job, and demand they do nothing but sit on their butts with their hands out.

You doubt that?    Just look at the poor blacks in this country, that after 50 years of left-wing democrat government programs and charity and welfare, are still in the slums they grew up in.    That's why that black women where I work, who got her degree, earned her position, and is living in the suburbs, said to me "What has Obama done for me?"

Answer... nothing.    She earned her money.  She earned her education.  She earned her home.  She made her way in life.  She improved her position.   Obama didn't do jack for her.

So I ask again.... what is your sales pitch?   Huh?   What have the democrats ever done for the blacks in this country, other than keep them enslaved to government handouts in the slums for their entire lives?

Why do you think Kanye West is singing about leaving the democrat plantation, and thinking for himself?


----------



## katsteve2012

mudwhistle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 straight months of jobs gains under Obama after he got us out of the Great Recession.  Greatest recession since the Great depression..  Stop being a loser.  One minute, the president doesn't have anything to do with the economy, next thing Trump directly created 3 million jobs with the tax bill, which is a bald faced lie and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your facts are cherry-picked as usual.
> 
> You rely on Soroscheck.com
> 
> You need a better source than that, Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well dipstick, you have not posted ANY facts to challenge in this thread at all, so it is now incumbent upon you to post a source that validates 3 million jobs being added by Trumptard as you allege.
> 
> You have 3 options. Produce a fact, prove that what I posted is not a fact, or STFU.
> 
> By the way, if  memory serves me correctly, aren't you the same moron who once stated that FDR was not in office when the Great Depression ended, and that he had no part in leading the country back to prosperity?
> 
> Your ignorance is not mandatory, it is your choice. Google is free. Learn how to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance is obvious.
> 
> You can't just point to a generic sample of jobs created during the Obama administration and claim he created them, unless they are public sector jobs, which were used to pad his statistics.
> 
> You DO understand the difference between white collar and blue collar jobs? You do understand that any public sector jobs are a negative factor on the debt, right?
> 
> 
> OH, and FYI, according to the BLS the civilian work force grew by 601, 000 in June alone.
> 
> Employment Situation Summary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance unbelieveable in an age of information. You are the one who stated that "Trump created 3 million jobs" but have yet to even remotely validate your statement.
> 
> I thoroughly understand the difference between white collar and blue collar jobs, but real  the question here is DO YOU understand the difference between an administration actually creating jobs and creating an environment that supports job growth?
> 
> And BTW, 601,000 does not equal 3 million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 601,000 in June alone. And June was a slow month. How long has the tax cut been in effect?
> 7 months?
> 
> 
> The fact is nobody can actually say for sure what causes job growth.
> Not one of you assholes can say Obama created one single job in the Private sector. You only assume that what you're being told is the truth. You cherry-pick the details and throw out bogus statistics which don't tell the whole picture.
> For example: Trump’s first year and a half all counts, but Obama's first term doesn't. What happened didn't matter a damn as far as Obama is concerned because you claim it was Bush's economy. WHY IN THE FUCK ISN'T THIS OBAMA'S ECONOMY???
> 
> You also. forget that the real payoff on the tax cuts will show themselves when everyone files their 2017 returns, which doesn't happen till next year, fuckwad.
Click to expand...


So where did you get the alleged :fact" of 3 million jobs created?

You just admitted that "no one really knows what causes job growth" but you also state that "Trump created 3 million jobs", and  then imply that the last president created no jobs at all?

Obama inherited an economy that was experiencing a serious recession, you fool. And it took time to fix it.

If now is "Obama's economy" then Trump should not be taking any credit for anything.than he has done.

As far as filing returns, if I am not mistaken, 2017 returns were due back in April of this year. 

Look at a calendar, you dunce.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The electorate is stupid if they still don’t get it after that bullshit tax bill republicans passed.
> 
> Or if they think the economy was bad in 2016 but is great now
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manufacturing jobs had their biggest jump in over ten years.
> 
> 
> Those are
> 
> 
> 1. on average higher paying jobs.
> 
> 2. disproportionately jobs that blacks can get.
> 
> 3. Traditionally jobs that allowed for upward mobility.
> 
> 4. Type of jobs that allows a man to support his family.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the type of change that can change people's lives for the better, changing families and whole communities.
> 
> 
> If people notice...
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the dems are screaming so loud. To try to get people distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are jobs, and then there are jobs.
> 
> 
> Also, consider the context of polices designed to reduce the labor pool, not flood it with Third Worlders.
> 
> 
> I am feeling more and more encouraged by more and more new bits, these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish that he had not been distracted by Fucking North Korea or before that, fucking Syria.
> 
> 
> And had done this shit, a fucking YEAR AGO.
Click to expand...

My company is being hit hard by trumps needless trade war. Not a fan of bush or trumpanomics


----------



## sealybobo

Andylusion said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you think that will be a hard sell?
> 
> I mean, after all, the black turn out was the highest it had ever been, for Obama.
> 
> What did they get for it?   After 8 years, riots, and higher racism than ever before?   And the slums are still slums.  The crime rate in black areas is still massive, and honestly higher now than ever.   Drugs are rampant, and broken family rates, higher than ever.
> 
> Where was the big black utopia that was expected from Obama?  Where was the big win for black communities?
> 
> I have several black women I work with here at my job, and both said this to me.... directly "I voted for Obama, and everyone keeps telling me I have to vote democrat... but what have they done for me?"
> 
> One of the two girls, did vote in the last election.  For Trump.   She's still happy with her choice.  (I can't stand Trump, but I do enjoy watching the left freak out over him).
> 
> But honestly, explain to me... if you can.... what exactly is the sales pitch for the Democrats to Black people, when they already elected someone who claimed to fix the world, and racism, and nothing changed, and by many accounts got worse?   On what basis do you claim they need to keep following your parade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is and was bullshit.  Think about all the poor black people who got Obamacare.  Fuck what you/they see on TV.  That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.  It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.
> 
> Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   Do list all the millions of people who are dead today because of being poisoned by Rick Snyder?
> 
> *sigh*....  This the best you can do?  Make up lies?
> 
> Your post is funny though.....
> 
> *That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.*
> 
> and then you turn right around and say.....
> 
> *It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.  Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.*
> 
> Do you not see that you just now used race to divide us?
> Do you think saying things like that, is going to bring us together?  Or is it pushing an 'us' verses 'them' ideology where people we voted for are 'poisoning black people'?
> 
> You just pushed a race baiting, dividing the country, view.  Do you really not see that?
> 
> As for ObamaCare, it's amazing how oblivious you people are.  Do tell, have you used ObamaCare?  Because I have.  Or I should say, I tried to.   In 2006, I got an insurance policy that covered everything I needed, for $67 a month.
> I have not had insurance for the last 5 years.   Why?  The cost is too high for me.  ObamaCare, didn't make insurance cheaper like Obama promised.  It made it drastically more expensive. The cheapest policy I could get was $250 a month.  I couldn't afford that.  Still can't.  Don't have insurance right now. Haven't had for 3 years.
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about.  You people are oblivious.
> 
> The BBC had a great documentary, where the report was running around trying to find people who supported ObamaCare.   She went to a Black public clinic in Alabama, thinking obviously they would support ObamaCare, and was shocked to find even the black manager who ran the clinic wasn't happy with it.
> 
> Honestly, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> *Besides that, this isn't what people want.*
> 
> You morons on the left, seem to be oblivious to this.   Life doesn't have meaning and purpose, and value, by getting more free stuff handed to you.    I'm sorry, but it doesn't.
> 
> In fact, getting stuff handed to you, takes away from you one of the primary values in life.... namely dignity and respect.
> 
> You want to see a man with joy and pride in his life, you find one that worked his way up, and earned what he has.   When you find a man defeated and angry at the world, you find one sitting around collecting other people's hard work... which is what government hand outs are.
> 
> There's a wealthy CEO who went to Haiti, on a charity mission.   He started off handing out free stuff, and he kept seeing all these unhappy people.  They didn't seem to be super happy to be getting free crap.    He kept comparing the people who were getting stuff for free, to his employees who were happy.
> 
> And he finally asked around to find out what was going on, and one of these people that was getting free stuff, told him, they don't really want his free stuff, they want a job.  They want to earn their own stuff.
> 
> With that, the CEO invested in Haiti, and opened a company there.  A for-profit, making money, company.  In the process, he employed hundreds of these Haitians.   Shocking thing happened.... all these sad dejected charity cases, turned into happy workers with self-respect.  Were they paid millions?  No.  Of course not.   Did they have a life of luxury?  No of course not.
> 
> But here's what they did have.   Self-respect.  They may not have much, but they have the dignity of knowing what they do have, they earned themselves, and it wasn't just them being the helpless beneficiaries of other people's generosity.
> 
> You people on the left, if you had your way, would deny them that.  You would say this evil CEO is exploiting them, and he has so much he should give it away.  You would doom those people to poverty until they die, as long as no one made money on them having a job, and demand they do nothing but sit on their butts with their hands out.
> 
> You doubt that?    Just look at the poor blacks in this country, that after 50 years of left-wing democrat government programs and charity and welfare, are still in the slums they grew up in.    That's why that black women where I work, who got her degree, earned her position, and is living in the suburbs, said to me "What has Obama done for me?"
> 
> Answer... nothing.    She earned her money.  She earned her education.  She earned her home.  She made her way in life.  She improved her position.   Obama didn't do jack for her.
> 
> So I ask again.... what is your sales pitch?   Huh?   What have the democrats ever done for the blacks in this country, other than keep them enslaved to government handouts in the slums for their entire lives?
> 
> Why do you think Kanye West is singing about leaving the democrat plantation, and thinking for himself?
Click to expand...

Can you afford healthcare now? No. All trump said is you don’t have to buy it.

So you are uninsured. Wouldn’t it be nice if we had national healthcare?


----------



## sealybobo

Btw healthcare went up something like 1000% from 2000-2008 andy


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manufacturing jobs had their biggest jump in over ten years.
> 
> 
> Those are
> 
> 
> 1. on average higher paying jobs.
> 
> 2. disproportionately jobs that blacks can get.
> 
> 3. Traditionally jobs that allowed for upward mobility.
> 
> 4. Type of jobs that allows a man to support his family.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the type of change that can change people's lives for the better, changing families and whole communities.
> 
> 
> If people notice...
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the dems are screaming so loud. To try to get people distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are jobs, and then there are jobs.
> 
> 
> Also, consider the context of polices designed to reduce the labor pool, not flood it with Third Worlders.
> 
> 
> I am feeling more and more encouraged by more and more new bits, these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish that he had not been distracted by Fucking North Korea or before that, fucking Syria.
> 
> 
> And had done this shit, a fucking YEAR AGO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My company is being hit hard by trumps needless trade war. Not a fan of bush or trumpanomics
Click to expand...



Obama's antics cost me my nest-egg for my retirement. 
Not a fan of Keynesian Economics by any stretch.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> Btw healthcare went up something like 1000% from 2000-2008 andy


And you obviously pulled that out of your ass.
Must be sore by now.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you think that will be a hard sell?
> 
> I mean, after all, the black turn out was the highest it had ever been, for Obama.
> 
> What did they get for it?   After 8 years, riots, and higher racism than ever before?   And the slums are still slums.  The crime rate in black areas is still massive, and honestly higher now than ever.   Drugs are rampant, and broken family rates, higher than ever.
> 
> Where was the big black utopia that was expected from Obama?  Where was the big win for black communities?
> 
> I have several black women I work with here at my job, and both said this to me.... directly "I voted for Obama, and everyone keeps telling me I have to vote democrat... but what have they done for me?"
> 
> One of the two girls, did vote in the last election.  For Trump.   She's still happy with her choice.  (I can't stand Trump, but I do enjoy watching the left freak out over him).
> 
> But honestly, explain to me... if you can.... what exactly is the sales pitch for the Democrats to Black people, when they already elected someone who claimed to fix the world, and racism, and nothing changed, and by many accounts got worse?   On what basis do you claim they need to keep following your parade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is and was bullshit.  Think about all the poor black people who got Obamacare.  Fuck what you/they see on TV.  That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.  It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.
> 
> Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   Do list all the millions of people who are dead today because of being poisoned by Rick Snyder?
> 
> *sigh*....  This the best you can do?  Make up lies?
> 
> Your post is funny though.....
> 
> *That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.*
> 
> and then you turn right around and say.....
> 
> *It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.  Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.*
> 
> Do you not see that you just now used race to divide us?
> Do you think saying things like that, is going to bring us together?  Or is it pushing an 'us' verses 'them' ideology where people we voted for are 'poisoning black people'?
> 
> You just pushed a race baiting, dividing the country, view.  Do you really not see that?
> 
> As for ObamaCare, it's amazing how oblivious you people are.  Do tell, have you used ObamaCare?  Because I have.  Or I should say, I tried to.   In 2006, I got an insurance policy that covered everything I needed, for $67 a month.
> I have not had insurance for the last 5 years.   Why?  The cost is too high for me.  ObamaCare, didn't make insurance cheaper like Obama promised.  It made it drastically more expensive. The cheapest policy I could get was $250 a month.  I couldn't afford that.  Still can't.  Don't have insurance right now. Haven't had for 3 years.
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about.  You people are oblivious.
> 
> The BBC had a great documentary, where the report was running around trying to find people who supported ObamaCare.   She went to a Black public clinic in Alabama, thinking obviously they would support ObamaCare, and was shocked to find even the black manager who ran the clinic wasn't happy with it.
> 
> Honestly, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> *Besides that, this isn't what people want.*
> 
> You morons on the left, seem to be oblivious to this.   Life doesn't have meaning and purpose, and value, by getting more free stuff handed to you.    I'm sorry, but it doesn't.
> 
> In fact, getting stuff handed to you, takes away from you one of the primary values in life.... namely dignity and respect.
> 
> You want to see a man with joy and pride in his life, you find one that worked his way up, and earned what he has.   When you find a man defeated and angry at the world, you find one sitting around collecting other people's hard work... which is what government hand outs are.
> 
> There's a wealthy CEO who went to Haiti, on a charity mission.   He started off handing out free stuff, and he kept seeing all these unhappy people.  They didn't seem to be super happy to be getting free crap.    He kept comparing the people who were getting stuff for free, to his employees who were happy.
> 
> And he finally asked around to find out what was going on, and one of these people that was getting free stuff, told him, they don't really want his free stuff, they want a job.  They want to earn their own stuff.
> 
> With that, the CEO invested in Haiti, and opened a company there.  A for-profit, making money, company.  In the process, he employed hundreds of these Haitians.   Shocking thing happened.... all these sad dejected charity cases, turned into happy workers with self-respect.  Were they paid millions?  No.  Of course not.   Did they have a life of luxury?  No of course not.
> 
> But here's what they did have.   Self-respect.  They may not have much, but they have the dignity of knowing what they do have, they earned themselves, and it wasn't just them being the helpless beneficiaries of other people's generosity.
> 
> You people on the left, if you had your way, would deny them that.  You would say this evil CEO is exploiting them, and he has so much he should give it away.  You would doom those people to poverty until they die, as long as no one made money on them having a job, and demand they do nothing but sit on their butts with their hands out.
> 
> You doubt that?    Just look at the poor blacks in this country, that after 50 years of left-wing democrat government programs and charity and welfare, are still in the slums they grew up in.    That's why that black women where I work, who got her degree, earned her position, and is living in the suburbs, said to me "What has Obama done for me?"
> 
> Answer... nothing.    She earned her money.  She earned her education.  She earned her home.  She made her way in life.  She improved her position.   Obama didn't do jack for her.
> 
> So I ask again.... what is your sales pitch?   Huh?   What have the democrats ever done for the blacks in this country, other than keep them enslaved to government handouts in the slums for their entire lives?
> 
> Why do you think Kanye West is singing about leaving the democrat plantation, and thinking for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you afford healthcare now? No. All trump said is you don’t have to buy it.
> 
> So you are uninsured. Wouldn’t it be nice if we had national healthcare?
Click to expand...

Just consider yourself lucky you weren't forced onto Obamacare.......massively expensive insurance that doesn't cover much of anything because of the extremely high deductibles.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your facts are cherry-picked as usual.
> 
> You rely on Soroscheck.com
> 
> You need a better source than that, Dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well dipstick, you have not posted ANY facts to challenge in this thread at all, so it is now incumbent upon you to post a source that validates 3 million jobs being added by Trumptard as you allege.
> 
> You have 3 options. Produce a fact, prove that what I posted is not a fact, or STFU.
> 
> By the way, if  memory serves me correctly, aren't you the same moron who once stated that FDR was not in office when the Great Depression ended, and that he had no part in leading the country back to prosperity?
> 
> Your ignorance is not mandatory, it is your choice. Google is free. Learn how to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance is obvious.
> 
> You can't just point to a generic sample of jobs created during the Obama administration and claim he created them, unless they are public sector jobs, which were used to pad his statistics.
> 
> You DO understand the difference between white collar and blue collar jobs? You do understand that any public sector jobs are a negative factor on the debt, right?
> 
> 
> OH, and FYI, according to the BLS the civilian work force grew by 601, 000 in June alone.
> 
> Employment Situation Summary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance unbelieveable in an age of information. You are the one who stated that "Trump created 3 million jobs" but have yet to even remotely validate your statement.
> 
> I thoroughly understand the difference between white collar and blue collar jobs, but real  the question here is DO YOU understand the difference between an administration actually creating jobs and creating an environment that supports job growth?
> 
> And BTW, 601,000 does not equal 3 million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 601,000 in June alone. And June was a slow month. How long has the tax cut been in effect?
> 7 months?
> 
> 
> The fact is nobody can actually say for sure what causes job growth.
> Not one of you assholes can say Obama created one single job in the Private sector. You only assume that what you're being told is the truth. You cherry-pick the details and throw out bogus statistics which don't tell the whole picture.
> For example: Trump’s first year and a half all counts, but Obama's first term doesn't. What happened didn't matter a damn as far as Obama is concerned because you claim it was Bush's economy. WHY IN THE FUCK ISN'T THIS OBAMA'S ECONOMY???
> 
> You also. forget that the real payoff on the tax cuts will show themselves when everyone files their 2017 returns, which doesn't happen till next year, fuckwad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where did you get the alleged :fact" of 3 million jobs created?
> 
> You just admitted that "no one really knows what causes job growth" but you also state that "Trump created 3 million jobs", and  then imply that the last president created no jobs at all?
> 
> Obama inherited an economy that was experiencing a serious recession, you fool. And it took time to fix it.
> 
> If now is "Obama's economy" then Trump should not be taking any credit for anything.than he has done.
> 
> As far as filing returns, if I am not mistaken, 2017 returns were due back in April of this year.
> 
> Look at a calendar, you dunce.
Click to expand...

If you serve the rich then to stimulate the economy you give the rich tax breaks and hope for the best.

This also starves the government of funds it needs.

And you double the debt on defense spending.

If you are a democrat you do infrastructure spending.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw healthcare went up something like 1000% from 2000-2008 andy
> 
> 
> 
> And you obviously pulled that out of your ass.
> Must be sore by now.
Click to expand...

Look it up. 

How did obama hurt you? I can tell you right now manufacturing is about to slow after trumps tariffs.

I hope I’m wrong.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that will be a hard sell?
> 
> I mean, after all, the black turn out was the highest it had ever been, for Obama.
> 
> What did they get for it?   After 8 years, riots, and higher racism than ever before?   And the slums are still slums.  The crime rate in black areas is still massive, and honestly higher now than ever.   Drugs are rampant, and broken family rates, higher than ever.
> 
> Where was the big black utopia that was expected from Obama?  Where was the big win for black communities?
> 
> I have several black women I work with here at my job, and both said this to me.... directly "I voted for Obama, and everyone keeps telling me I have to vote democrat... but what have they done for me?"
> 
> One of the two girls, did vote in the last election.  For Trump.   She's still happy with her choice.  (I can't stand Trump, but I do enjoy watching the left freak out over him).
> 
> But honestly, explain to me... if you can.... what exactly is the sales pitch for the Democrats to Black people, when they already elected someone who claimed to fix the world, and racism, and nothing changed, and by many accounts got worse?   On what basis do you claim they need to keep following your parade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is and was bullshit.  Think about all the poor black people who got Obamacare.  Fuck what you/they see on TV.  That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.  It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.
> 
> Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   Do list all the millions of people who are dead today because of being poisoned by Rick Snyder?
> 
> *sigh*....  This the best you can do?  Make up lies?
> 
> Your post is funny though.....
> 
> *That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.*
> 
> and then you turn right around and say.....
> 
> *It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.  Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.*
> 
> Do you not see that you just now used race to divide us?
> Do you think saying things like that, is going to bring us together?  Or is it pushing an 'us' verses 'them' ideology where people we voted for are 'poisoning black people'?
> 
> You just pushed a race baiting, dividing the country, view.  Do you really not see that?
> 
> As for ObamaCare, it's amazing how oblivious you people are.  Do tell, have you used ObamaCare?  Because I have.  Or I should say, I tried to.   In 2006, I got an insurance policy that covered everything I needed, for $67 a month.
> I have not had insurance for the last 5 years.   Why?  The cost is too high for me.  ObamaCare, didn't make insurance cheaper like Obama promised.  It made it drastically more expensive. The cheapest policy I could get was $250 a month.  I couldn't afford that.  Still can't.  Don't have insurance right now. Haven't had for 3 years.
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about.  You people are oblivious.
> 
> The BBC had a great documentary, where the report was running around trying to find people who supported ObamaCare.   She went to a Black public clinic in Alabama, thinking obviously they would support ObamaCare, and was shocked to find even the black manager who ran the clinic wasn't happy with it.
> 
> Honestly, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> *Besides that, this isn't what people want.*
> 
> You morons on the left, seem to be oblivious to this.   Life doesn't have meaning and purpose, and value, by getting more free stuff handed to you.    I'm sorry, but it doesn't.
> 
> In fact, getting stuff handed to you, takes away from you one of the primary values in life.... namely dignity and respect.
> 
> You want to see a man with joy and pride in his life, you find one that worked his way up, and earned what he has.   When you find a man defeated and angry at the world, you find one sitting around collecting other people's hard work... which is what government hand outs are.
> 
> There's a wealthy CEO who went to Haiti, on a charity mission.   He started off handing out free stuff, and he kept seeing all these unhappy people.  They didn't seem to be super happy to be getting free crap.    He kept comparing the people who were getting stuff for free, to his employees who were happy.
> 
> And he finally asked around to find out what was going on, and one of these people that was getting free stuff, told him, they don't really want his free stuff, they want a job.  They want to earn their own stuff.
> 
> With that, the CEO invested in Haiti, and opened a company there.  A for-profit, making money, company.  In the process, he employed hundreds of these Haitians.   Shocking thing happened.... all these sad dejected charity cases, turned into happy workers with self-respect.  Were they paid millions?  No.  Of course not.   Did they have a life of luxury?  No of course not.
> 
> But here's what they did have.   Self-respect.  They may not have much, but they have the dignity of knowing what they do have, they earned themselves, and it wasn't just them being the helpless beneficiaries of other people's generosity.
> 
> You people on the left, if you had your way, would deny them that.  You would say this evil CEO is exploiting them, and he has so much he should give it away.  You would doom those people to poverty until they die, as long as no one made money on them having a job, and demand they do nothing but sit on their butts with their hands out.
> 
> You doubt that?    Just look at the poor blacks in this country, that after 50 years of left-wing democrat government programs and charity and welfare, are still in the slums they grew up in.    That's why that black women where I work, who got her degree, earned her position, and is living in the suburbs, said to me "What has Obama done for me?"
> 
> Answer... nothing.    She earned her money.  She earned her education.  She earned her home.  She made her way in life.  She improved her position.   Obama didn't do jack for her.
> 
> So I ask again.... what is your sales pitch?   Huh?   What have the democrats ever done for the blacks in this country, other than keep them enslaved to government handouts in the slums for their entire lives?
> 
> Why do you think Kanye West is singing about leaving the democrat plantation, and thinking for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you afford healthcare now? No. All trump said is you don’t have to buy it.
> 
> So you are uninsured. Wouldn’t it be nice if we had national healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just consider yourself lucky you weren't forced onto Obamacare.......massively expensive insurance that doesn't cover much of anything because of the extremely high deductibles.
Click to expand...

I was “forced” onto it.

And when my employer stopped paying I stopped buying it. So take the penalty on your tax returns. How much is that gonna cost you?


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that will be a hard sell?
> 
> I mean, after all, the black turn out was the highest it had ever been, for Obama.
> 
> What did they get for it?   After 8 years, riots, and higher racism than ever before?   And the slums are still slums.  The crime rate in black areas is still massive, and honestly higher now than ever.   Drugs are rampant, and broken family rates, higher than ever.
> 
> Where was the big black utopia that was expected from Obama?  Where was the big win for black communities?
> 
> I have several black women I work with here at my job, and both said this to me.... directly "I voted for Obama, and everyone keeps telling me I have to vote democrat... but what have they done for me?"
> 
> One of the two girls, did vote in the last election.  For Trump.   She's still happy with her choice.  (I can't stand Trump, but I do enjoy watching the left freak out over him).
> 
> But honestly, explain to me... if you can.... what exactly is the sales pitch for the Democrats to Black people, when they already elected someone who claimed to fix the world, and racism, and nothing changed, and by many accounts got worse?   On what basis do you claim they need to keep following your parade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is and was bullshit.  Think about all the poor black people who got Obamacare.  Fuck what you/they see on TV.  That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.  It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.
> 
> Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   Do list all the millions of people who are dead today because of being poisoned by Rick Snyder?
> 
> *sigh*....  This the best you can do?  Make up lies?
> 
> Your post is funny though.....
> 
> *That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.*
> 
> and then you turn right around and say.....
> 
> *It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.  Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.*
> 
> Do you not see that you just now used race to divide us?
> Do you think saying things like that, is going to bring us together?  Or is it pushing an 'us' verses 'them' ideology where people we voted for are 'poisoning black people'?
> 
> You just pushed a race baiting, dividing the country, view.  Do you really not see that?
> 
> As for ObamaCare, it's amazing how oblivious you people are.  Do tell, have you used ObamaCare?  Because I have.  Or I should say, I tried to.   In 2006, I got an insurance policy that covered everything I needed, for $67 a month.
> I have not had insurance for the last 5 years.   Why?  The cost is too high for me.  ObamaCare, didn't make insurance cheaper like Obama promised.  It made it drastically more expensive. The cheapest policy I could get was $250 a month.  I couldn't afford that.  Still can't.  Don't have insurance right now. Haven't had for 3 years.
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about.  You people are oblivious.
> 
> The BBC had a great documentary, where the report was running around trying to find people who supported ObamaCare.   She went to a Black public clinic in Alabama, thinking obviously they would support ObamaCare, and was shocked to find even the black manager who ran the clinic wasn't happy with it.
> 
> Honestly, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> *Besides that, this isn't what people want.*
> 
> You morons on the left, seem to be oblivious to this.   Life doesn't have meaning and purpose, and value, by getting more free stuff handed to you.    I'm sorry, but it doesn't.
> 
> In fact, getting stuff handed to you, takes away from you one of the primary values in life.... namely dignity and respect.
> 
> You want to see a man with joy and pride in his life, you find one that worked his way up, and earned what he has.   When you find a man defeated and angry at the world, you find one sitting around collecting other people's hard work... which is what government hand outs are.
> 
> There's a wealthy CEO who went to Haiti, on a charity mission.   He started off handing out free stuff, and he kept seeing all these unhappy people.  They didn't seem to be super happy to be getting free crap.    He kept comparing the people who were getting stuff for free, to his employees who were happy.
> 
> And he finally asked around to find out what was going on, and one of these people that was getting free stuff, told him, they don't really want his free stuff, they want a job.  They want to earn their own stuff.
> 
> With that, the CEO invested in Haiti, and opened a company there.  A for-profit, making money, company.  In the process, he employed hundreds of these Haitians.   Shocking thing happened.... all these sad dejected charity cases, turned into happy workers with self-respect.  Were they paid millions?  No.  Of course not.   Did they have a life of luxury?  No of course not.
> 
> But here's what they did have.   Self-respect.  They may not have much, but they have the dignity of knowing what they do have, they earned themselves, and it wasn't just them being the helpless beneficiaries of other people's generosity.
> 
> You people on the left, if you had your way, would deny them that.  You would say this evil CEO is exploiting them, and he has so much he should give it away.  You would doom those people to poverty until they die, as long as no one made money on them having a job, and demand they do nothing but sit on their butts with their hands out.
> 
> You doubt that?    Just look at the poor blacks in this country, that after 50 years of left-wing democrat government programs and charity and welfare, are still in the slums they grew up in.    That's why that black women where I work, who got her degree, earned her position, and is living in the suburbs, said to me "What has Obama done for me?"
> 
> Answer... nothing.    She earned her money.  She earned her education.  She earned her home.  She made her way in life.  She improved her position.   Obama didn't do jack for her.
> 
> So I ask again.... what is your sales pitch?   Huh?   What have the democrats ever done for the blacks in this country, other than keep them enslaved to government handouts in the slums for their entire lives?
> 
> Why do you think Kanye West is singing about leaving the democrat plantation, and thinking for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you afford healthcare now? No. All trump said is you don’t have to buy it.
> 
> So you are uninsured. Wouldn’t it be nice if we had national healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just consider yourself lucky you weren't forced onto Obamacare.......massively expensive insurance that doesn't cover much of anything because of the extremely high deductibles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was “forced” onto it.
> 
> And when my employer stopped paying I stopped buying it. So take the penalty on your tax returns. How much is that gonna cost you?
Click to expand...

You were forced into buying that lousy insurance, and you have the nerve to be critical about anyone who tries to fix health care instead of fuck it up like Obama and company did.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that will be a hard sell?
> 
> I mean, after all, the black turn out was the highest it had ever been, for Obama.
> 
> What did they get for it?   After 8 years, riots, and higher racism than ever before?   And the slums are still slums.  The crime rate in black areas is still massive, and honestly higher now than ever.   Drugs are rampant, and broken family rates, higher than ever.
> 
> Where was the big black utopia that was expected from Obama?  Where was the big win for black communities?
> 
> I have several black women I work with here at my job, and both said this to me.... directly "I voted for Obama, and everyone keeps telling me I have to vote democrat... but what have they done for me?"
> 
> One of the two girls, did vote in the last election.  For Trump.   She's still happy with her choice.  (I can't stand Trump, but I do enjoy watching the left freak out over him).
> 
> But honestly, explain to me... if you can.... what exactly is the sales pitch for the Democrats to Black people, when they already elected someone who claimed to fix the world, and racism, and nothing changed, and by many accounts got worse?   On what basis do you claim they need to keep following your parade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is and was bullshit.  Think about all the poor black people who got Obamacare.  Fuck what you/they see on TV.  That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.  It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.
> 
> Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   Do list all the millions of people who are dead today because of being poisoned by Rick Snyder?
> 
> *sigh*....  This the best you can do?  Make up lies?
> 
> Your post is funny though.....
> 
> *That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.*
> 
> and then you turn right around and say.....
> 
> *It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.  Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.*
> 
> Do you not see that you just now used race to divide us?
> Do you think saying things like that, is going to bring us together?  Or is it pushing an 'us' verses 'them' ideology where people we voted for are 'poisoning black people'?
> 
> You just pushed a race baiting, dividing the country, view.  Do you really not see that?
> 
> As for ObamaCare, it's amazing how oblivious you people are.  Do tell, have you used ObamaCare?  Because I have.  Or I should say, I tried to.   In 2006, I got an insurance policy that covered everything I needed, for $67 a month.
> I have not had insurance for the last 5 years.   Why?  The cost is too high for me.  ObamaCare, didn't make insurance cheaper like Obama promised.  It made it drastically more expensive. The cheapest policy I could get was $250 a month.  I couldn't afford that.  Still can't.  Don't have insurance right now. Haven't had for 3 years.
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about.  You people are oblivious.
> 
> The BBC had a great documentary, where the report was running around trying to find people who supported ObamaCare.   She went to a Black public clinic in Alabama, thinking obviously they would support ObamaCare, and was shocked to find even the black manager who ran the clinic wasn't happy with it.
> 
> Honestly, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> *Besides that, this isn't what people want.*
> 
> You morons on the left, seem to be oblivious to this.   Life doesn't have meaning and purpose, and value, by getting more free stuff handed to you.    I'm sorry, but it doesn't.
> 
> In fact, getting stuff handed to you, takes away from you one of the primary values in life.... namely dignity and respect.
> 
> You want to see a man with joy and pride in his life, you find one that worked his way up, and earned what he has.   When you find a man defeated and angry at the world, you find one sitting around collecting other people's hard work... which is what government hand outs are.
> 
> There's a wealthy CEO who went to Haiti, on a charity mission.   He started off handing out free stuff, and he kept seeing all these unhappy people.  They didn't seem to be super happy to be getting free crap.    He kept comparing the people who were getting stuff for free, to his employees who were happy.
> 
> And he finally asked around to find out what was going on, and one of these people that was getting free stuff, told him, they don't really want his free stuff, they want a job.  They want to earn their own stuff.
> 
> With that, the CEO invested in Haiti, and opened a company there.  A for-profit, making money, company.  In the process, he employed hundreds of these Haitians.   Shocking thing happened.... all these sad dejected charity cases, turned into happy workers with self-respect.  Were they paid millions?  No.  Of course not.   Did they have a life of luxury?  No of course not.
> 
> But here's what they did have.   Self-respect.  They may not have much, but they have the dignity of knowing what they do have, they earned themselves, and it wasn't just them being the helpless beneficiaries of other people's generosity.
> 
> You people on the left, if you had your way, would deny them that.  You would say this evil CEO is exploiting them, and he has so much he should give it away.  You would doom those people to poverty until they die, as long as no one made money on them having a job, and demand they do nothing but sit on their butts with their hands out.
> 
> You doubt that?    Just look at the poor blacks in this country, that after 50 years of left-wing democrat government programs and charity and welfare, are still in the slums they grew up in.    That's why that black women where I work, who got her degree, earned her position, and is living in the suburbs, said to me "What has Obama done for me?"
> 
> Answer... nothing.    She earned her money.  She earned her education.  She earned her home.  She made her way in life.  She improved her position.   Obama didn't do jack for her.
> 
> So I ask again.... what is your sales pitch?   Huh?   What have the democrats ever done for the blacks in this country, other than keep them enslaved to government handouts in the slums for their entire lives?
> 
> Why do you think Kanye West is singing about leaving the democrat plantation, and thinking for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you afford healthcare now? No. All trump said is you don’t have to buy it.
> 
> So you are uninsured. Wouldn’t it be nice if we had national healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just consider yourself lucky you weren't forced onto Obamacare.......massively expensive insurance that doesn't cover much of anything because of the extremely high deductibles.
Click to expand...

The most it will cost you is $2000. Something like 2.5% of your gross income. Even at $2000 that’s $170 a month.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is and was bullshit.  Think about all the poor black people who got Obamacare.  Fuck what you/they see on TV.  That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.  It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.
> 
> Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   Do list all the millions of people who are dead today because of being poisoned by Rick Snyder?
> 
> *sigh*....  This the best you can do?  Make up lies?
> 
> Your post is funny though.....
> 
> *That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.*
> 
> and then you turn right around and say.....
> 
> *It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.  Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.*
> 
> Do you not see that you just now used race to divide us?
> Do you think saying things like that, is going to bring us together?  Or is it pushing an 'us' verses 'them' ideology where people we voted for are 'poisoning black people'?
> 
> You just pushed a race baiting, dividing the country, view.  Do you really not see that?
> 
> As for ObamaCare, it's amazing how oblivious you people are.  Do tell, have you used ObamaCare?  Because I have.  Or I should say, I tried to.   In 2006, I got an insurance policy that covered everything I needed, for $67 a month.
> I have not had insurance for the last 5 years.   Why?  The cost is too high for me.  ObamaCare, didn't make insurance cheaper like Obama promised.  It made it drastically more expensive. The cheapest policy I could get was $250 a month.  I couldn't afford that.  Still can't.  Don't have insurance right now. Haven't had for 3 years.
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about.  You people are oblivious.
> 
> The BBC had a great documentary, where the report was running around trying to find people who supported ObamaCare.   She went to a Black public clinic in Alabama, thinking obviously they would support ObamaCare, and was shocked to find even the black manager who ran the clinic wasn't happy with it.
> 
> Honestly, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> *Besides that, this isn't what people want.*
> 
> You morons on the left, seem to be oblivious to this.   Life doesn't have meaning and purpose, and value, by getting more free stuff handed to you.    I'm sorry, but it doesn't.
> 
> In fact, getting stuff handed to you, takes away from you one of the primary values in life.... namely dignity and respect.
> 
> You want to see a man with joy and pride in his life, you find one that worked his way up, and earned what he has.   When you find a man defeated and angry at the world, you find one sitting around collecting other people's hard work... which is what government hand outs are.
> 
> There's a wealthy CEO who went to Haiti, on a charity mission.   He started off handing out free stuff, and he kept seeing all these unhappy people.  They didn't seem to be super happy to be getting free crap.    He kept comparing the people who were getting stuff for free, to his employees who were happy.
> 
> And he finally asked around to find out what was going on, and one of these people that was getting free stuff, told him, they don't really want his free stuff, they want a job.  They want to earn their own stuff.
> 
> With that, the CEO invested in Haiti, and opened a company there.  A for-profit, making money, company.  In the process, he employed hundreds of these Haitians.   Shocking thing happened.... all these sad dejected charity cases, turned into happy workers with self-respect.  Were they paid millions?  No.  Of course not.   Did they have a life of luxury?  No of course not.
> 
> But here's what they did have.   Self-respect.  They may not have much, but they have the dignity of knowing what they do have, they earned themselves, and it wasn't just them being the helpless beneficiaries of other people's generosity.
> 
> You people on the left, if you had your way, would deny them that.  You would say this evil CEO is exploiting them, and he has so much he should give it away.  You would doom those people to poverty until they die, as long as no one made money on them having a job, and demand they do nothing but sit on their butts with their hands out.
> 
> You doubt that?    Just look at the poor blacks in this country, that after 50 years of left-wing democrat government programs and charity and welfare, are still in the slums they grew up in.    That's why that black women where I work, who got her degree, earned her position, and is living in the suburbs, said to me "What has Obama done for me?"
> 
> Answer... nothing.    She earned her money.  She earned her education.  She earned her home.  She made her way in life.  She improved her position.   Obama didn't do jack for her.
> 
> So I ask again.... what is your sales pitch?   Huh?   What have the democrats ever done for the blacks in this country, other than keep them enslaved to government handouts in the slums for their entire lives?
> 
> Why do you think Kanye West is singing about leaving the democrat plantation, and thinking for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you afford healthcare now? No. All trump said is you don’t have to buy it.
> 
> So you are uninsured. Wouldn’t it be nice if we had national healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just consider yourself lucky you weren't forced onto Obamacare.......massively expensive insurance that doesn't cover much of anything because of the extremely high deductibles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was “forced” onto it.
> 
> And when my employer stopped paying I stopped buying it. So take the penalty on your tax returns. How much is that gonna cost you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were forced into buying that lousy insurance, and you have the nerve to be critical about anyone who tries to fix health care instead of fuck it up like Obama and company did.
Click to expand...

No we tried to fix healthcare. You people don’t deserve affordable healthcare.

And you’ll never get it. And like my republican buddy who had to have a fund raiser to pay for his wife’s cancer because he had a plan like you used to have, that’s not the America I want to live in. Is that your plan? Go fund me Medicare?


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that will be a hard sell?
> 
> I mean, after all, the black turn out was the highest it had ever been, for Obama.
> 
> What did they get for it?   After 8 years, riots, and higher racism than ever before?   And the slums are still slums.  The crime rate in black areas is still massive, and honestly higher now than ever.   Drugs are rampant, and broken family rates, higher than ever.
> 
> Where was the big black utopia that was expected from Obama?  Where was the big win for black communities?
> 
> I have several black women I work with here at my job, and both said this to me.... directly "I voted for Obama, and everyone keeps telling me I have to vote democrat... but what have they done for me?"
> 
> One of the two girls, did vote in the last election.  For Trump.   She's still happy with her choice.  (I can't stand Trump, but I do enjoy watching the left freak out over him).
> 
> But honestly, explain to me... if you can.... what exactly is the sales pitch for the Democrats to Black people, when they already elected someone who claimed to fix the world, and racism, and nothing changed, and by many accounts got worse?   On what basis do you claim they need to keep following your parade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is and was bullshit.  Think about all the poor black people who got Obamacare.  Fuck what you/they see on TV.  That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.  It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.
> 
> Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   Do list all the millions of people who are dead today because of being poisoned by Rick Snyder?
> 
> *sigh*....  This the best you can do?  Make up lies?
> 
> Your post is funny though.....
> 
> *That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.*
> 
> and then you turn right around and say.....
> 
> *It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.  Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.*
> 
> Do you not see that you just now used race to divide us?
> Do you think saying things like that, is going to bring us together?  Or is it pushing an 'us' verses 'them' ideology where people we voted for are 'poisoning black people'?
> 
> You just pushed a race baiting, dividing the country, view.  Do you really not see that?
> 
> As for ObamaCare, it's amazing how oblivious you people are.  Do tell, have you used ObamaCare?  Because I have.  Or I should say, I tried to.   In 2006, I got an insurance policy that covered everything I needed, for $67 a month.
> I have not had insurance for the last 5 years.   Why?  The cost is too high for me.  ObamaCare, didn't make insurance cheaper like Obama promised.  It made it drastically more expensive. The cheapest policy I could get was $250 a month.  I couldn't afford that.  Still can't.  Don't have insurance right now. Haven't had for 3 years.
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about.  You people are oblivious.
> 
> The BBC had a great documentary, where the report was running around trying to find people who supported ObamaCare.   She went to a Black public clinic in Alabama, thinking obviously they would support ObamaCare, and was shocked to find even the black manager who ran the clinic wasn't happy with it.
> 
> Honestly, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> *Besides that, this isn't what people want.*
> 
> You morons on the left, seem to be oblivious to this.   Life doesn't have meaning and purpose, and value, by getting more free stuff handed to you.    I'm sorry, but it doesn't.
> 
> In fact, getting stuff handed to you, takes away from you one of the primary values in life.... namely dignity and respect.
> 
> You want to see a man with joy and pride in his life, you find one that worked his way up, and earned what he has.   When you find a man defeated and angry at the world, you find one sitting around collecting other people's hard work... which is what government hand outs are.
> 
> There's a wealthy CEO who went to Haiti, on a charity mission.   He started off handing out free stuff, and he kept seeing all these unhappy people.  They didn't seem to be super happy to be getting free crap.    He kept comparing the people who were getting stuff for free, to his employees who were happy.
> 
> And he finally asked around to find out what was going on, and one of these people that was getting free stuff, told him, they don't really want his free stuff, they want a job.  They want to earn their own stuff.
> 
> With that, the CEO invested in Haiti, and opened a company there.  A for-profit, making money, company.  In the process, he employed hundreds of these Haitians.   Shocking thing happened.... all these sad dejected charity cases, turned into happy workers with self-respect.  Were they paid millions?  No.  Of course not.   Did they have a life of luxury?  No of course not.
> 
> But here's what they did have.   Self-respect.  They may not have much, but they have the dignity of knowing what they do have, they earned themselves, and it wasn't just them being the helpless beneficiaries of other people's generosity.
> 
> You people on the left, if you had your way, would deny them that.  You would say this evil CEO is exploiting them, and he has so much he should give it away.  You would doom those people to poverty until they die, as long as no one made money on them having a job, and demand they do nothing but sit on their butts with their hands out.
> 
> You doubt that?    Just look at the poor blacks in this country, that after 50 years of left-wing democrat government programs and charity and welfare, are still in the slums they grew up in.    That's why that black women where I work, who got her degree, earned her position, and is living in the suburbs, said to me "What has Obama done for me?"
> 
> Answer... nothing.    She earned her money.  She earned her education.  She earned her home.  She made her way in life.  She improved her position.   Obama didn't do jack for her.
> 
> So I ask again.... what is your sales pitch?   Huh?   What have the democrats ever done for the blacks in this country, other than keep them enslaved to government handouts in the slums for their entire lives?
> 
> Why do you think Kanye West is singing about leaving the democrat plantation, and thinking for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you afford healthcare now? No. All trump said is you don’t have to buy it.
> 
> So you are uninsured. Wouldn’t it be nice if we had national healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just consider yourself lucky you weren't forced onto Obamacare.......massively expensive insurance that doesn't cover much of anything because of the extremely high deductibles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most it will cost you is $2000. Something like 2.5% of your gross income. Even at $2000 that’s $170 a month.
Click to expand...

I don't need expensive insurance that I can't use. 
The deductibles are way too high. 
It's like not being insured.


----------



## Andylusion

sealybobo said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I tell all my friends and anyone else in my community who will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you think that will be a hard sell?
> 
> I mean, after all, the black turn out was the highest it had ever been, for Obama.
> 
> What did they get for it?   After 8 years, riots, and higher racism than ever before?   And the slums are still slums.  The crime rate in black areas is still massive, and honestly higher now than ever.   Drugs are rampant, and broken family rates, higher than ever.
> 
> Where was the big black utopia that was expected from Obama?  Where was the big win for black communities?
> 
> I have several black women I work with here at my job, and both said this to me.... directly "I voted for Obama, and everyone keeps telling me I have to vote democrat... but what have they done for me?"
> 
> One of the two girls, did vote in the last election.  For Trump.   She's still happy with her choice.  (I can't stand Trump, but I do enjoy watching the left freak out over him).
> 
> But honestly, explain to me... if you can.... what exactly is the sales pitch for the Democrats to Black people, when they already elected someone who claimed to fix the world, and racism, and nothing changed, and by many accounts got worse?   On what basis do you claim they need to keep following your parade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is and was bullshit.  Think about all the poor black people who got Obamacare.  Fuck what you/they see on TV.  That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.  It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.
> 
> Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   Do list all the millions of people who are dead today because of being poisoned by Rick Snyder?
> 
> *sigh*....  This the best you can do?  Make up lies?
> 
> Your post is funny though.....
> 
> *That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.*
> 
> and then you turn right around and say.....
> 
> *It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.  Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.*
> 
> Do you not see that you just now used race to divide us?
> Do you think saying things like that, is going to bring us together?  Or is it pushing an 'us' verses 'them' ideology where people we voted for are 'poisoning black people'?
> 
> You just pushed a race baiting, dividing the country, view.  Do you really not see that?
> 
> As for ObamaCare, it's amazing how oblivious you people are.  Do tell, have you used ObamaCare?  Because I have.  Or I should say, I tried to.   In 2006, I got an insurance policy that covered everything I needed, for $67 a month.
> I have not had insurance for the last 5 years.   Why?  The cost is too high for me.  ObamaCare, didn't make insurance cheaper like Obama promised.  It made it drastically more expensive. The cheapest policy I could get was $250 a month.  I couldn't afford that.  Still can't.  Don't have insurance right now. Haven't had for 3 years.
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about.  You people are oblivious.
> 
> The BBC had a great documentary, where the report was running around trying to find people who supported ObamaCare.   She went to a Black public clinic in Alabama, thinking obviously they would support ObamaCare, and was shocked to find even the black manager who ran the clinic wasn't happy with it.
> 
> Honestly, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> *Besides that, this isn't what people want.*
> 
> You morons on the left, seem to be oblivious to this.   Life doesn't have meaning and purpose, and value, by getting more free stuff handed to you.    I'm sorry, but it doesn't.
> 
> In fact, getting stuff handed to you, takes away from you one of the primary values in life.... namely dignity and respect.
> 
> You want to see a man with joy and pride in his life, you find one that worked his way up, and earned what he has.   When you find a man defeated and angry at the world, you find one sitting around collecting other people's hard work... which is what government hand outs are.
> 
> There's a wealthy CEO who went to Haiti, on a charity mission.   He started off handing out free stuff, and he kept seeing all these unhappy people.  They didn't seem to be super happy to be getting free crap.    He kept comparing the people who were getting stuff for free, to his employees who were happy.
> 
> And he finally asked around to find out what was going on, and one of these people that was getting free stuff, told him, they don't really want his free stuff, they want a job.  They want to earn their own stuff.
> 
> With that, the CEO invested in Haiti, and opened a company there.  A for-profit, making money, company.  In the process, he employed hundreds of these Haitians.   Shocking thing happened.... all these sad dejected charity cases, turned into happy workers with self-respect.  Were they paid millions?  No.  Of course not.   Did they have a life of luxury?  No of course not.
> 
> But here's what they did have.   Self-respect.  They may not have much, but they have the dignity of knowing what they do have, they earned themselves, and it wasn't just them being the helpless beneficiaries of other people's generosity.
> 
> You people on the left, if you had your way, would deny them that.  You would say this evil CEO is exploiting them, and he has so much he should give it away.  You would doom those people to poverty until they die, as long as no one made money on them having a job, and demand they do nothing but sit on their butts with their hands out.
> 
> You doubt that?    Just look at the poor blacks in this country, that after 50 years of left-wing democrat government programs and charity and welfare, are still in the slums they grew up in.    That's why that black women where I work, who got her degree, earned her position, and is living in the suburbs, said to me "What has Obama done for me?"
> 
> Answer... nothing.    She earned her money.  She earned her education.  She earned her home.  She made her way in life.  She improved her position.   Obama didn't do jack for her.
> 
> So I ask again.... what is your sales pitch?   Huh?   What have the democrats ever done for the blacks in this country, other than keep them enslaved to government handouts in the slums for their entire lives?
> 
> Why do you think Kanye West is singing about leaving the democrat plantation, and thinking for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you afford healthcare now? No. All trump said is you don’t have to buy it.
> 
> So you are uninsured. Wouldn’t it be nice if we had national healthcare?
Click to expand...


No, it would not be nice.

What would be nice is to deregulate the health care system, so that the market would push prices down.

You say "wouldn't it be nice" as if we could just write a law, and have this free health care system pop into existence, and it would have no impact on me.

That isn't true.   By most unrealistically optimistic estimates, a national health care system would require at least a 12% increase in income taxes on all Americans.

A 12% increase in taxes on me, would be more expensive than any health insurance I have ever purchased in my entire life.

And 12% is way optimistic.   You look at most of the world, and their poorest people pay far more than 12% more than we do in taxes, largely to cover health care.

And we already know what government run health care looks like.  We have the VA system now.  Lousy care, long wait times, and scandals.    Ironically the exact same thing we see in other countries with government health care.


----------



## Andylusion

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   Do list all the millions of people who are dead today because of being poisoned by Rick Snyder?
> 
> *sigh*....  This the best you can do?  Make up lies?
> 
> Your post is funny though.....
> 
> *That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.*
> 
> and then you turn right around and say.....
> 
> *It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.  Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.*
> 
> Do you not see that you just now used race to divide us?
> Do you think saying things like that, is going to bring us together?  Or is it pushing an 'us' verses 'them' ideology where people we voted for are 'poisoning black people'?
> 
> You just pushed a race baiting, dividing the country, view.  Do you really not see that?
> 
> As for ObamaCare, it's amazing how oblivious you people are.  Do tell, have you used ObamaCare?  Because I have.  Or I should say, I tried to.   In 2006, I got an insurance policy that covered everything I needed, for $67 a month.
> I have not had insurance for the last 5 years.   Why?  The cost is too high for me.  ObamaCare, didn't make insurance cheaper like Obama promised.  It made it drastically more expensive. The cheapest policy I could get was $250 a month.  I couldn't afford that.  Still can't.  Don't have insurance right now. Haven't had for 3 years.
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about.  You people are oblivious.
> 
> The BBC had a great documentary, where the report was running around trying to find people who supported ObamaCare.   She went to a Black public clinic in Alabama, thinking obviously they would support ObamaCare, and was shocked to find even the black manager who ran the clinic wasn't happy with it.
> 
> Honestly, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> *Besides that, this isn't what people want.*
> 
> You morons on the left, seem to be oblivious to this.   Life doesn't have meaning and purpose, and value, by getting more free stuff handed to you.    I'm sorry, but it doesn't.
> 
> In fact, getting stuff handed to you, takes away from you one of the primary values in life.... namely dignity and respect.
> 
> You want to see a man with joy and pride in his life, you find one that worked his way up, and earned what he has.   When you find a man defeated and angry at the world, you find one sitting around collecting other people's hard work... which is what government hand outs are.
> 
> There's a wealthy CEO who went to Haiti, on a charity mission.   He started off handing out free stuff, and he kept seeing all these unhappy people.  They didn't seem to be super happy to be getting free crap.    He kept comparing the people who were getting stuff for free, to his employees who were happy.
> 
> And he finally asked around to find out what was going on, and one of these people that was getting free stuff, told him, they don't really want his free stuff, they want a job.  They want to earn their own stuff.
> 
> With that, the CEO invested in Haiti, and opened a company there.  A for-profit, making money, company.  In the process, he employed hundreds of these Haitians.   Shocking thing happened.... all these sad dejected charity cases, turned into happy workers with self-respect.  Were they paid millions?  No.  Of course not.   Did they have a life of luxury?  No of course not.
> 
> But here's what they did have.   Self-respect.  They may not have much, but they have the dignity of knowing what they do have, they earned themselves, and it wasn't just them being the helpless beneficiaries of other people's generosity.
> 
> You people on the left, if you had your way, would deny them that.  You would say this evil CEO is exploiting them, and he has so much he should give it away.  You would doom those people to poverty until they die, as long as no one made money on them having a job, and demand they do nothing but sit on their butts with their hands out.
> 
> You doubt that?    Just look at the poor blacks in this country, that after 50 years of left-wing democrat government programs and charity and welfare, are still in the slums they grew up in.    That's why that black women where I work, who got her degree, earned her position, and is living in the suburbs, said to me "What has Obama done for me?"
> 
> Answer... nothing.    She earned her money.  She earned her education.  She earned her home.  She made her way in life.  She improved her position.   Obama didn't do jack for her.
> 
> So I ask again.... what is your sales pitch?   Huh?   What have the democrats ever done for the blacks in this country, other than keep them enslaved to government handouts in the slums for their entire lives?
> 
> Why do you think Kanye West is singing about leaving the democrat plantation, and thinking for himself?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you afford healthcare now? No. All trump said is you don’t have to buy it.
> 
> So you are uninsured. Wouldn’t it be nice if we had national healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just consider yourself lucky you weren't forced onto Obamacare.......massively expensive insurance that doesn't cover much of anything because of the extremely high deductibles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was “forced” onto it.
> 
> And when my employer stopped paying I stopped buying it. So take the penalty on your tax returns. How much is that gonna cost you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were forced into buying that lousy insurance, and you have the nerve to be critical about anyone who tries to fix health care instead of fuck it up like Obama and company did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we tried to fix healthcare. You people don’t deserve affordable healthcare.
> 
> And you’ll never get it. And like my republican buddy who had to have a fund raiser to pay for his wife’s cancer because he had a plan like you used to have, that’s not the America I want to live in. Is that your plan? Go fund me Medicare?
Click to expand...


First off, no one 'deserves' health care.  I don't know why you people think that your existence means you are owed anything.   Further, I actually had to go to the doctor without insurance, and I still got health care.  I just also got a rather large hospital bill.   Which wasn't a problem, I just had to pay it, and I did.   And yeah it was expensive, but I paid my bills.  Because unlike you, I'm not a spoiled brat child, trying to force everyone else to pay my bills.  I paid my own bills.  That's what adults do.  They take responsibility, not try and make others take their responsibility.

Second, no your buddy obviously didn't have a policy like mine, or he wouldn't have to have a go fund me for cancer.   You seem really oblivious as to how these policies work.   A catastrophic coverage policy is specifically designed for things like cancer.

If you have a catastrophic coverage policy, and it doesn't cover cancer, that's a contradiction in terms.  Ridiculous.   My $67 policy I had, had $2 Million dollars in coverage.  That's more coverage than some regular employer policies had at the time.

What it didn't cover, was things like maternity care.  If you had told me that your buddy had a catastrophic policy like mine, but had to drum up some money for a baby being born, then I would have bought that.

Thirdly, affordable health care is as simple as deregulating health care.  The moment we do that, it will end up affordable.

As long as you people keep screwing with it, it will be less affordable.






This is the result of your system.   Less affordable health care.   This is the legacy of ObamaCare.


----------



## sealybobo

Andylusion said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need blacks to turn out like they did for Obama.
> 
> Tell them black lives only matter if they are a big voting block
> 
> If any blacks in flint don't vote after being given lead poisoned water they should be ashamed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that will be a hard sell?
> 
> I mean, after all, the black turn out was the highest it had ever been, for Obama.
> 
> What did they get for it?   After 8 years, riots, and higher racism than ever before?   And the slums are still slums.  The crime rate in black areas is still massive, and honestly higher now than ever.   Drugs are rampant, and broken family rates, higher than ever.
> 
> Where was the big black utopia that was expected from Obama?  Where was the big win for black communities?
> 
> I have several black women I work with here at my job, and both said this to me.... directly "I voted for Obama, and everyone keeps telling me I have to vote democrat... but what have they done for me?"
> 
> One of the two girls, did vote in the last election.  For Trump.   She's still happy with her choice.  (I can't stand Trump, but I do enjoy watching the left freak out over him).
> 
> But honestly, explain to me... if you can.... what exactly is the sales pitch for the Democrats to Black people, when they already elected someone who claimed to fix the world, and racism, and nothing changed, and by many accounts got worse?   On what basis do you claim they need to keep following your parade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is and was bullshit.  Think about all the poor black people who got Obamacare.  Fuck what you/they see on TV.  That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.  It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.
> 
> Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   Do list all the millions of people who are dead today because of being poisoned by Rick Snyder?
> 
> *sigh*....  This the best you can do?  Make up lies?
> 
> Your post is funny though.....
> 
> *That's the corporate media lying to us.  They use race to divide us.*
> 
> and then you turn right around and say.....
> 
> *It drives whites to the polls while it/you discourage blacks from voting.  Rick Snyder in Michigan poisoned black citizens in Flint with lead.*
> 
> Do you not see that you just now used race to divide us?
> Do you think saying things like that, is going to bring us together?  Or is it pushing an 'us' verses 'them' ideology where people we voted for are 'poisoning black people'?
> 
> You just pushed a race baiting, dividing the country, view.  Do you really not see that?
> 
> As for ObamaCare, it's amazing how oblivious you people are.  Do tell, have you used ObamaCare?  Because I have.  Or I should say, I tried to.   In 2006, I got an insurance policy that covered everything I needed, for $67 a month.
> I have not had insurance for the last 5 years.   Why?  The cost is too high for me.  ObamaCare, didn't make insurance cheaper like Obama promised.  It made it drastically more expensive. The cheapest policy I could get was $250 a month.  I couldn't afford that.  Still can't.  Don't have insurance right now. Haven't had for 3 years.
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about.  You people are oblivious.
> 
> The BBC had a great documentary, where the report was running around trying to find people who supported ObamaCare.   She went to a Black public clinic in Alabama, thinking obviously they would support ObamaCare, and was shocked to find even the black manager who ran the clinic wasn't happy with it.
> 
> Honestly, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> *Besides that, this isn't what people want.*
> 
> You morons on the left, seem to be oblivious to this.   Life doesn't have meaning and purpose, and value, by getting more free stuff handed to you.    I'm sorry, but it doesn't.
> 
> In fact, getting stuff handed to you, takes away from you one of the primary values in life.... namely dignity and respect.
> 
> You want to see a man with joy and pride in his life, you find one that worked his way up, and earned what he has.   When you find a man defeated and angry at the world, you find one sitting around collecting other people's hard work... which is what government hand outs are.
> 
> There's a wealthy CEO who went to Haiti, on a charity mission.   He started off handing out free stuff, and he kept seeing all these unhappy people.  They didn't seem to be super happy to be getting free crap.    He kept comparing the people who were getting stuff for free, to his employees who were happy.
> 
> And he finally asked around to find out what was going on, and one of these people that was getting free stuff, told him, they don't really want his free stuff, they want a job.  They want to earn their own stuff.
> 
> With that, the CEO invested in Haiti, and opened a company there.  A for-profit, making money, company.  In the process, he employed hundreds of these Haitians.   Shocking thing happened.... all these sad dejected charity cases, turned into happy workers with self-respect.  Were they paid millions?  No.  Of course not.   Did they have a life of luxury?  No of course not.
> 
> But here's what they did have.   Self-respect.  They may not have much, but they have the dignity of knowing what they do have, they earned themselves, and it wasn't just them being the helpless beneficiaries of other people's generosity.
> 
> You people on the left, if you had your way, would deny them that.  You would say this evil CEO is exploiting them, and he has so much he should give it away.  You would doom those people to poverty until they die, as long as no one made money on them having a job, and demand they do nothing but sit on their butts with their hands out.
> 
> You doubt that?    Just look at the poor blacks in this country, that after 50 years of left-wing democrat government programs and charity and welfare, are still in the slums they grew up in.    That's why that black women where I work, who got her degree, earned her position, and is living in the suburbs, said to me "What has Obama done for me?"
> 
> Answer... nothing.    She earned her money.  She earned her education.  She earned her home.  She made her way in life.  She improved her position.   Obama didn't do jack for her.
> 
> So I ask again.... what is your sales pitch?   Huh?   What have the democrats ever done for the blacks in this country, other than keep them enslaved to government handouts in the slums for their entire lives?
> 
> Why do you think Kanye West is singing about leaving the democrat plantation, and thinking for himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you afford healthcare now? No. All trump said is you don’t have to buy it.
> 
> So you are uninsured. Wouldn’t it be nice if we had national healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it would not be nice.
> 
> What would be nice is to deregulate the health care system, so that the market would push prices down.
> 
> You say "wouldn't it be nice" as if we could just write a law, and have this free health care system pop into existence, and it would have no impact on me.
> 
> That isn't true.   By most unrealistically optimistic estimates, a national health care system would require at least a 12% increase in income taxes on all Americans.
> 
> A 12% increase in taxes on me, would be more expensive than any health insurance I have ever purchased in my entire life.
> 
> And 12% is way optimistic.   You look at most of the world, and their poorest people pay far more than 12% more than we do in taxes, largely to cover health care.
> 
> And we already know what government run health care looks like.  We have the VA system now.  Lousy care, long wait times, and scandals.    Ironically the exact same thing we see in other countries with government health care.
Click to expand...


My buddies in Canada and Europe and Australia don't seem to mind.  They don't feel overtaxed.  And when they lose a job they don't shit their pants worrying about if they get sick.

I hope they fix this but I don't think deregulating the industry is going to lower prices the way you think.  

Employer health *insurance premiums* show a small rise, less than the *increase* for Obamacare plans. Family health *insurance premiums* rose an average of 3% this year for people getting coverage through their jobs, the sixth consecutive year of small increases, according to a study released Tuesday.Sep 19, 2017


----------



## sealybobo

Andylusion said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you afford healthcare now? No. All trump said is you don’t have to buy it.
> 
> So you are uninsured. Wouldn’t it be nice if we had national healthcare?
> 
> 
> 
> Just consider yourself lucky you weren't forced onto Obamacare.......massively expensive insurance that doesn't cover much of anything because of the extremely high deductibles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was “forced” onto it.
> 
> And when my employer stopped paying I stopped buying it. So take the penalty on your tax returns. How much is that gonna cost you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were forced into buying that lousy insurance, and you have the nerve to be critical about anyone who tries to fix health care instead of fuck it up like Obama and company did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we tried to fix healthcare. You people don’t deserve affordable healthcare.
> 
> And you’ll never get it. And like my republican buddy who had to have a fund raiser to pay for his wife’s cancer because he had a plan like you used to have, that’s not the America I want to live in. Is that your plan? Go fund me Medicare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, no one 'deserves' health care.  I don't know why you people think that your existence means you are owed anything.   Further, I actually had to go to the doctor without insurance, and I still got health care.  I just also got a rather large hospital bill.   Which wasn't a problem, I just had to pay it, and I did.   And yeah it was expensive, but I paid my bills.  Because unlike you, I'm not a spoiled brat child, trying to force everyone else to pay my bills.  I paid my own bills.  That's what adults do.  They take responsibility, not try and make others take their responsibility.
> 
> Second, no your buddy obviously didn't have a policy like mine, or he wouldn't have to have a go fund me for cancer.   You seem really oblivious as to how these policies work.   A catastrophic coverage policy is specifically designed for things like cancer.
> 
> If you have a catastrophic coverage policy, and it doesn't cover cancer, that's a contradiction in terms.  Ridiculous.   My $67 policy I had, had $2 Million dollars in coverage.  That's more coverage than some regular employer policies had at the time.
> 
> What it didn't cover, was things like maternity care.  If you had told me that your buddy had a catastrophic policy like mine, but had to drum up some money for a baby being born, then I would have bought that.
> 
> Thirdly, affordable health care is as simple as deregulating health care.  The moment we do that, it will end up affordable.
> 
> As long as you people keep screwing with it, it will be less affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of your system.   Less affordable health care.   This is the legacy of ObamaCare.
Click to expand...


He, and you, both chose the low monthly premium.  Yes it covers you for cancer but still you have to pay $10K out of pocket when you get cancer.  And my republican buddy couldn't afford $10K so he had to have a fucking charity.  How embarrassing.  That's the America you want to live in?  

Ok, I give up.  You are all stupid fucks.  You are right.  You have no right to medical treatment if you get cancer and you are uninsured.  We should have them just die.  I think we are overpopulated anyways so I'm cool with that if the rest of you are.  I have great insurance.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....that bullshit tax bill created over 3 million jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manufacturing jobs had their biggest jump in over ten years.
> 
> 
> Those are
> 
> 
> 1. on average higher paying jobs.
> 
> 2. disproportionately jobs that blacks can get.
> 
> 3. Traditionally jobs that allowed for upward mobility.
> 
> 4. Type of jobs that allows a man to support his family.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the type of change that can change people's lives for the better, changing families and whole communities.
> 
> 
> If people notice...
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the dems are screaming so loud. To try to get people distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are jobs, and then there are jobs.
> 
> 
> Also, consider the context of polices designed to reduce the labor pool, not flood it with Third Worlders.
> 
> 
> I am feeling more and more encouraged by more and more new bits, these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish that he had not been distracted by Fucking North Korea or before that, fucking Syria.
> 
> 
> And had done this shit, a fucking YEAR AGO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My company is being hit hard by trumps needless trade war. Not a fan of bush or trumpanomics
Click to expand...



It is not needless. You company might have adjusted to thrive while the nation as a whole was being fucked.


That is not reason enough to let the nation as a whole continue to be fucked.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it didnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manufacturing jobs had their biggest jump in over ten years.
> 
> 
> Those are
> 
> 
> 1. on average higher paying jobs.
> 
> 2. disproportionately jobs that blacks can get.
> 
> 3. Traditionally jobs that allowed for upward mobility.
> 
> 4. Type of jobs that allows a man to support his family.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the type of change that can change people's lives for the better, changing families and whole communities.
> 
> 
> If people notice...
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the dems are screaming so loud. To try to get people distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are jobs, and then there are jobs.
> 
> 
> Also, consider the context of polices designed to reduce the labor pool, not flood it with Third Worlders.
> 
> 
> I am feeling more and more encouraged by more and more new bits, these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish that he had not been distracted by Fucking North Korea or before that, fucking Syria.
> 
> 
> And had done this shit, a fucking YEAR AGO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My company is being hit hard by trumps needless trade war. Not a fan of bush or trumpanomics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not needless. You company might have adjusted to thrive while the nation as a whole was being fucked.
> 
> 
> That is not reason enough to let the nation as a whole continue to be fucked.
Click to expand...

Let’s see if this benefits workers


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manufacturing jobs had their biggest jump in over ten years.
> 
> 
> Those are
> 
> 
> 1. on average higher paying jobs.
> 
> 2. disproportionately jobs that blacks can get.
> 
> 3. Traditionally jobs that allowed for upward mobility.
> 
> 4. Type of jobs that allows a man to support his family.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the type of change that can change people's lives for the better, changing families and whole communities.
> 
> 
> If people notice...
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the dems are screaming so loud. To try to get people distracted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are jobs, and then there are jobs.
> 
> 
> Also, consider the context of polices designed to reduce the labor pool, not flood it with Third Worlders.
> 
> 
> I am feeling more and more encouraged by more and more new bits, these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish that he had not been distracted by Fucking North Korea or before that, fucking Syria.
> 
> 
> And had done this shit, a fucking YEAR AGO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My company is being hit hard by trumps needless trade war. Not a fan of bush or trumpanomics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not needless. You company might have adjusted to thrive while the nation as a whole was being fucked.
> 
> 
> That is not reason enough to let the nation as a whole continue to be fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see if this benefits workers
Click to expand...




Agreed. Let us see.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average monthly job gain under Trump is now 167,182, well behind the average monthly gain of 216,958 jobs during Obama’s entire second term. It’s also well shy of the pace required to meet his goal of 25 million new jobs over 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are jobs, and then there are jobs.
> 
> 
> Also, consider the context of polices designed to reduce the labor pool, not flood it with Third Worlders.
> 
> 
> I am feeling more and more encouraged by more and more new bits, these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish that he had not been distracted by Fucking North Korea or before that, fucking Syria.
> 
> 
> And had done this shit, a fucking YEAR AGO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My company is being hit hard by trumps needless trade war. Not a fan of bush or trumpanomics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not needless. You company might have adjusted to thrive while the nation as a whole was being fucked.
> 
> 
> That is not reason enough to let the nation as a whole continue to be fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see if this benefits workers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Let us see.
Click to expand...

I kind of like it that Trump is taking on a lot of the things we all knew was fucked up with the system like us paying to police the rest of the world.  It's time for Europe and Mexico and Australia to start chipping in.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are jobs, and then there are jobs.
> 
> 
> Also, consider the context of polices designed to reduce the labor pool, not flood it with Third Worlders.
> 
> 
> I am feeling more and more encouraged by more and more new bits, these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish that he had not been distracted by Fucking North Korea or before that, fucking Syria.
> 
> 
> And had done this shit, a fucking YEAR AGO.
> 
> 
> 
> My company is being hit hard by trumps needless trade war. Not a fan of bush or trumpanomics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not needless. You company might have adjusted to thrive while the nation as a whole was being fucked.
> 
> 
> That is not reason enough to let the nation as a whole continue to be fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see if this benefits workers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Let us see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I kind of like it that Trump is taking on a lot of the things we all knew was fucked up with the system like us paying to police the rest of the world.  It's time for Europe and Mexico and Australia to start chipping in.
Click to expand...



Agreed. 


Or, we could just stop. They keep paying shit, and we stop paying for the capability to defend THEM, as we let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## AveryJarhman

sealybobo said:


> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.









Hi sealybobo. Respectfully, could you clarify your reference to "black people"?

sealybobo, when you write about "black people', are you referring to our successful, accomplished black or American friends, neighbors, co-workers and family members of African descent choosing to peacefully pursue THEIR OWN unique vision for L, L, (Love) & Happiness...

OR...

Are you referring to significant numbers of segregation-minded, apparent slow-to-evolve, freedom-loving "Pro Black, Woke or Conscious Black Community" minded American citizens, ILLOGICALLY believing they have a right, as well as duty to LOUDLY and HATEFULLY demean, denigrate, bully, taunt, harass, and in some instances threaten with violence, our successful, accomplished black or American friends, neighbors, co-workers and family members of African descent?

sealybobo, "Sell-out" "C^^n" and "Uncle Tom" are just a few HATEFUL, denigrating terms "Pro Black, Woke or Conscious Black Community" American citizens use to LOUDLY demean and intimidate our peaceful, accomplished black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent.

sealybobo, in my opinion, based on a wealth of evidence and my personal experiences, large numbers of perfectly healthy black or American newborns, infants, toddlers, children and teens of African descent raised, nurtured and socialized by "Pro Black" minded Americans have, THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, experience a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition known as 'CHILDHOOD TRAUMA' (#ACEs).

Am I the only reasonably responsible, as well as reasonably well-adjusted American citizen recognizing a significant population of "Pro Black, Woke or Conscious Black Community" minded American citizens LOUDLY declaring black or American citizens of African descent are being denied equal rights and the opportunity to achieve success in TODAY'S ever-evolving American society...

...are *IN FACT the VERY SAME* apparent emotionally or mentally ill "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens who are LOUDLY, as well as actively attempting to IMPEDE or PREVENT our free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from enjoying their INALIENABLE RIGHT to peacefully pursue THEIR OWN individually unique vision for L, L, (Love) & Happiness???

*'Exposing 'Pro Black' Modus Operandi, Logic, Fvvkery, Savagery, White Supremacy*' ~Mrs. Princella Clark-Carr


*"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"*

___
sealybobo, now that 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey LOUDLY addressed our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, will YOU, a responsible, caring American citizen join Oprah & Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of 'The Center For Youth Wellness', in passionately calling for a National MOVEMENT educating American & foreign born primary child caregivers about a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition:

"Childhood Trauma" aka "Adverse Childhood Experiences" (#ACEs)
___
During a March 11, 2018 '60 Minutes' segment titled, "Treating Trauma," Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor shared knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

Knowledge Oprah exuberantly declares is a "game changer."

Video search terms: "Oprah Winfrey Dancing On Table Tops, Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"


Peace.
___
American **(Children)** Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment


----------



## sealybobo

AveryJarhman said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people complain that no one is listening to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sealybobo. Respectfully, could you clarify your reference to "black people"?
> 
> sealybobo, when you write about "black people', are you referring to our successful, accomplished black or American friends, neighbors, co-workers and family members of African descent choosing to peacefully pursue THEIR OWN unique vision for L, L, (Love) & Happiness...
> 
> OR...
> 
> Are you referring to significant numbers of segregation-minded, apparent slow-to-evolve, freedom-loving "Pro Black, Woke or Conscious Black Community" minded American citizens, ILLOGICALLY believing they have a right, as well as duty to LOUDLY and HATEFULLY demean, denigrate, bully, taunt, harass, and in some instances threaten with violence, our successful, accomplished black or American friends, neighbors, co-workers and family members of African descent?
> 
> sealybobo, "Sell-out" "C^^n" and "Uncle Tom" are just a few HATEFUL, denigrating terms "Pro Black, Woke or Conscious Black Community" American citizens use to LOUDLY demean and intimidate our peaceful, accomplished black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent.
> 
> sealybobo, in my opinion, based on a wealth of evidence and my personal experiences, large numbers of perfectly healthy black or American newborns, infants, toddlers, children and teens of African descent raised, nurtured and socialized by "Pro Black" minded Americans have, THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, experience a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition known as 'CHILDHOOD TRAUMA' (#ACEs).
> 
> Am I the only reasonably responsible, as well as reasonably well-adjusted American citizen recognizing a significant population of "Pro Black, Woke or Conscious Black Community" minded American citizens LOUDLY declaring black or American citizens of African descent are being denied equal rights and the opportunity to achieve success in TODAY'S ever-evolving American society...
> 
> ...are *IN FACT the VERY SAME* apparent emotionally or mentally ill "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens who are LOUDLY, as well as actively attempting to IMPEDE or PREVENT our free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from enjoying their INALIENABLE RIGHT to peacefully pursue THEIR OWN individually unique vision for L, L, (Love) & Happiness???
> 
> *'Exposing 'Pro Black' Modus Operandi, Logic, Fvvkery, Savagery, White Supremacy*' ~Mrs. Princella Clark-Carr
> 
> 
> *"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"*
> 
> ___
> sealybobo, now that 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey LOUDLY addressed our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, will YOU, a responsible, caring American citizen join Oprah & Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of 'The Center For Youth Wellness', in passionately calling for a National MOVEMENT educating American & foreign born primary child caregivers about a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition:
> 
> "Childhood Trauma" aka "Adverse Childhood Experiences" (#ACEs)
> ___
> During a March 11, 2018 '60 Minutes' segment titled, "Treating Trauma," Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor shared knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.
> 
> Knowledge Oprah exuberantly declares is a "game changer."
> 
> Video search terms: "Oprah Winfrey Dancing On Table Tops, Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"
> 
> 
> Peace.
> ___
> American **(Children)** Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment
Click to expand...

I have gone at it with the blacks here and told them that it’s not our fault what a poor black girl in a poor black community does. 

But I understand the systemic racism that put her in that situation. 

I want republicans to crack down on slackers. We have too many of them. I have a white drunk neighbor who abuses and neglects two dogs. We took one away from her. Lucky she never had kids. We have plenty of white women who are welfare moms. More whites on welfare than blacks. Why do they keep voting republican?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ..... Since blacks don't have any money,.....



Ignorant racist bullshit - again. Don't you democrats ever get tired of being hypocrites?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Since blacks don't have any money,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant racist bullshit - again. Don't you democrats ever get tired of being hypocrites?
Click to expand...


Voters Of Color Are Set To Have A Bigger Say As Democrats Enter A Crucial Phase

Nevada and South Carolina will be proving grounds for the candidates to demonstrate whether they have broad appeal and, importantly, for whether moderate Democrats coalesce around one candidate who could be an alternative to Bernie Sanders. If not, the Vermont senator will likely continue to have the inside track for the nomination.

The Democratic Party is diverse, and no one can likely win the nomination without strong support from black and brown voters. In 2016, the Nevada Democratic caucus electorate was 41% nonwhite (including 19% Latino, 13% black and 4% Asian), while South Carolina's primary was 61% black.


----------

